# Kézilabda



## Mapecho2 (2006 Február 12)

A sport rovatban sok topicot láttam, gondolom indítok egy kézilabdásat. Ha ez problémát okor akkor kérem töröljétek.

*HAJRÁ GYŐRI GRABOPLAST ETO KÉZILABDA CLUB ÉS MAGYAR KÉZILABDA-VÁLOGATOTT!!!:7:*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Jo


----------



## Mapecho2 (2006 Február 12)

köszi, próbálkozik az ember


----------



## Mapecho2 (2006 Február 12)

először is: www.kezilabda.lap.hu

férfi kézi: www.kezilabda.com

női(FONTOS!!) www.handball.hu

kedvenc csapat, www.gyorietokc.hu

kedvenc játékos: www.gportal.hu/temesbernadett

jó böngészést


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Koszi , atnezem, de 21 eve nem lattam kezilabdat, azert volt ekkora a lelkesedesem


----------



## Mapecho2 (2006 Február 12)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" background=images\menuhatter.jpg>*Graboplast ETO: Egy félidőig tartott az erő*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2>
<TABLE width="98%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

 Győri Graboplast ETO - Kometal Skopje 26-28 (17-12)

Győr, 2500néző.Vezette: Vodopivec-Krasna (SLO)
ETO: HERR O. - Kovacsicz 4, BRADEANU 5, Görbicz 7(4) Dokic 1, Mörtel 4, Vérten 2
Csere: Petróczi (kapus) Temes 3(3), Bódi, Nagy K., Juhász, Lazer
Edző: Róth Kálmán
Kometal: Kolesnik - TODOROVSKA 5, Loki 1, Radulovic 3, PLATON 3, Portjanko 3, ÖZEL 9(1)
Csere: BORYSENKO(kapus), Buyanova 3(2), Nahcinvali, Amorim 1, Rajhel
Edző: Andriy Portnoy

Hétméteresek: 10/7 and 4/3
Kiállítások: 12 perc and 14 perc


A mérkőzés előtti sajtótájékoztatón bejelentették, hogy a Győri Graboplast ETO KC legnagyobb támogatója az Audi Hungária Motor Kft lesz 2006.július 1-től, így a női csapat nevet Győri Audi Hungária ETO KC-ra változik. A szerődést a mérkőzés szünetében szentesítette dr. Johaness Roschek az Audi Hungaria Motor Kft ügyvezető igazgatója és Vanyus Attila, a Győri ETO KC elnöke.
A zöld-fehérek ragyogóan kezdték a mérkőzést, a jó védekezésnek és Herr nagyszerű kapusteljesítményének hála folyamatosan növelték előnyüket. Bradeanu parádézott támadásban és a védekezésben megszerzett labdákból többször is sikeresen indult a Győr. Meglepő volt, hogy a védekezéséről híres Kometal nem nagyon tudott mit kezdeni a győri támadásokkal, amelynek szellemi vezére Görbicz Anita volt.
A második játékrész sajnos teljesen más képet mutatott. Érezhetően elfáradtak a hazaiak, ami nem is csoda, hiszen hetek óta alig-alig tudnak edzeni a kulcsemberek. Bradeanut is le kellett cserélni, mert gerincproblémái miatt nem tud végig játszani 60 percet. Így aztán az amúgy is sérült Gogirla mellett, másik gólerős belső emberét is elveszetette az ETO, miközben Özel magához tért és támadásban is villogott, szórta a gólokat és gólpasszokat. A végén ugyan mindent megpróbáltak a győriek, de teljesen elkészültek a fizikai erejükkel, így igazából nem maradt sansz a győzelemre. Ez pedig azt jelenti, ha vasárnap az Aalborg otthon legyőzi a Volgogradot, akkor az ETO valószínűleg a KEK-ben folytathatja. A mérkőzéshez hozzátartozik, hogy az Európa-szerte retteget Kometal szurkolók, ezúttal is - akárcsak Szkopjéban - rendkívül sportszerűen viselkedtek és a két tábor a mérkőzés után megtapsolta egymást.

*Róth Kálmán: *Egy félidőig előbukkant az őszi ETO, csodálatosan kézilabdáztunk. A második játékrészben elfáradtunk. Sajnos rengeteg a sérült, beteg játékosunk. Egy edzésen általában 4-5 ember tud teljes értékű munkát végezni. Ráadásul nagyon hiányzik a BL-rutin a csapatnak, vezetőknek egyaránt. Ha ideális állapotban lépünk pályára, akkor legyőztük volna a Szkopjét, amely azonban egyelőre jobb, rutinosabb csapat nálunk.

*Andriy Portnoy: *Nagyon nehéz mérkőzés volt, az első félidőben a Győr sokkal jobban játszott. A fordulás után keményebben védekeztünk és sokkal gyorsabban játszottunk. Elértük a célunkat, hiszen továbbjutottunk. Gratulálok az ETO-nak és sok sikert kívánok neki a későbbiekben.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

MAI MECCS. Kikaptunk egy klasszis csapattól, ezért nem szabadna szomorkodnom mégis megteszem


----------



## Mapecho2 (2006 Február 12)

csocsike írta:


> Koszi , atnezem, de 21 eve nem lattam kezilabdat, azert volt ekkora a lelkesedesem


 

jesszus, én az kisem bírnám. Akkor lesz mit bepótolnod  
van pár videóm ha érdekel


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Videot, csak tomoritve tudsz feltolteni 6 megaig. Aztan letilt a rendszer


----------



## Mapecho2 (2006 Február 12)

inkább címeket linkelek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Ok megnezem


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 18)

Lassan nemzeti kincsünkké válik Görbicz Anita, a Györi ETO kézilabdás lánya. A képen egy rajongójával látható, egy mérkőzés előtt :


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 18)

Tudod te, hogy egy kezilabdas csaj mekkora pofont tud lekenni?:shock:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 18)

Tőle még azt is elviselném. Utána...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 23)

A világ legjobb kézilabdázó nőjévé választották Görbicz Anitát, a Győri ETO 23 éves játékosát. Ezt címet ilyen fiatalon még senki sem érte el !


----------



## kicsi58 (2006 Május 24)

*Pixi*

Gratulálok Görbicz Anitának e szép siker eléréséért. Ilyen fiatalom a magyar kézilabda sportban senki nem ért el ilyen szép eredményt. De vannak azért nagyok is akikről szintén nem kéne elfeledkeznünk. Például akik VB. nyertek a 60-as években.


----------



## Aarnyek (2006 Május 26)

Veterán kézilabdázóként az árnyoldalát is tudom a dolognak..
Ez egy ragyogó eredmény, tiszteletreméltó és becsülendő, de..

23 évesen már többször volt műtve a lába (sport-sérülésekből kifolyólag)
És ez a későbbiekben sok gondot okozhat
Nem törvényszerű, de mindennek meg van az ára
Van aki kifizeti, van aki nem
Ő letette a borravalót is. Csak kívánni tudom, hogy meg is érje neki

Gratu Görbe! Nagy vagy!


----------



## beatrix13 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Görbicz Anita a legjobb kézilabdázónő!!!!


----------



## Mapecho2 (2006 Augusztus 12)

Hát igen! Meg is látszik, hogy Anita az ETO-ban játszik


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

Rászántam magamat, hogy megint elkezdek kézizni, és gondoltam annyit megér, hogy ezt ünnepélyesen be is jelentsem!

Szóval remélem aztán kitartásom is lesz hozzá... gondoljatok rám...!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

zsikemost írta:


> Rászántam magamat, hogy megint elkezdek kézizni, és gondoltam annyit megér, hogy ezt ünnepélyesen be is jelentsem!
> 
> Szóval remélem aztán kitartásom is lesz hozzá... gondoljatok rám...!


 

Sok sikert.


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

zsikemost írta:


> Rászántam magamat, hogy megint elkezdek kézizni, és gondoltam annyit megér, hogy ezt ünnepélyesen be is jelentsem!
> 
> Szóval remélem aztán kitartásom is lesz hozzá... gondoljatok rám...!



Mennyivel okosabban tennéd, ha elkezdenél vízilabdázni!


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> Mennyivel okosabban tennéd, ha elkezdenél vízilabdázni!



Hát nem is tudom... meggondolandó... de sajna itt nincs vízilabda nálunk , úgyhogy sajna ez bukott ügy, marad a kézi, hogy tönkretegyem az izületeimet:mrgreen:


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

zsikemost írta:


> Hát nem is tudom... meggondolandó... de sajna itt nincs vízilabda nálunk , úgyhogy sajna ez bukott ügy, marad a kézi, hogy tönkretegyem az izületeimet:mrgreen:



Menni fog....


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> Menni fog....



Mármint az ízülettönkretétel... hát közel 4 évig Kyokushin Karatéztam, szal a gerincemnek már annyi és vok 16...:-?
Szal most vmi olyan kell ami még ép... jönnek a csuklók :mrgreen:


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

zsikemost írta:


> Mármint az ízülettönkretétel... hát közel 4 évig Kyokushin Karatéztam, szal a gerincemnek már annyi és vok 16...:-?
> Szal most vmi olyan kell ami még ép... jönnek a csuklók :mrgreen:



Előbb a térded...... mennyit kéne utaznod az első uszodáig?


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> Mennyivel okosabban tennéd, ha elkezdenél vízilabdázni!



Nem az uszodával van gond... az itt is van, csak itt senki sem foglalkozik vízilabdával, nincs csapat, meg miegymás, úszni nincs kedvem... arra lusta vok... szal marad ez, vagy lenne még a kosár, de azt meg útálom:-?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

röplabda?


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> röplabda?



van az is... de azt még sohasem csináltam... amúgy sztem az sem jobb, az is tönkreteszi a csuklót... sőt az még rosszabb...
Mer amúgy mibajod a kézivel?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Messze a kézilabdában van a legtöbb komoly sportsérülés.....


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> Messze a kézilabdában van a legtöbb komoly sportsérülés.....


 Lehet van benne valami... mindegy, én már sztem maradok ennél... amúgy már mindegy, hogy mit de valamit csinálnom kéne, mer már semmit sem mozgok...
Te sportolsz/sportoltál vmit?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

szerinted?


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

Hehhe...
De még mindig?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

most már elsősorban edzősködöm, de azért nem hagyom kiszáradni a bőröm


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

És megkérdezhetem hány évig csináltad, mármint úgy aktívan?


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

hat év versenyszerű úszás, utána 13 év póló.....


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 21)

jahh, általában előtte szokott lenni jó pár év úszás... hát az itt is lenne, de ha olyat akarnék akkor azt már réges régen el kellett volna kezdeni... itt meg sajna nincs vízilabda... pedig néha már eljátszottam a gondolattal, hogy ha lenne...
Meg női focinak is örülnék...


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Sosincs késő elkezdeni a jót...


----------



## hofero (2006 Augusztus 21)

waterpolo írta:


> hat év versenyszerű úszás, utána 13 év póló.....


Akkor Te biztosan tucc nekem segíteni, hisz valszeg jártasabb vagy pólós berkekben:igaz-e, hogy a Gór-Nagy nevezetű fiatalember, akit beválogatott a Kemény Dénes tényleg a Gór-Nagy Mária kisfia?!


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 21)

hofero írta:


> Akkor Te biztosan tucc nekem segíteni, hisz valszeg jártasabb vagy pólós berkekben:igaz-e, hogy a Gór-Nagy nevezetű fiatalember, akit beválogatott a Kemény Dénes tényleg a Gór-Nagy Mária kisfia?!



Ezt vagy tőle, vagy Goór Nagy Máriától kéne megkérdezned.....


----------



## corsa (2006 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!

Most találtam erre az oldalra,nagyon jónak tartom,bár nem sokan szóltak hozzá.Testnevelő tanárként és kézilabda edzőként írtam amit írtam.


----------



## sajga (2006 Augusztus 21)

corsa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most találtam erre az oldalra,nagyon jónak tartom,bár nem sokan szóltak hozzá.Testnevelő tanárként és kézilabda edzőként írtam amit írtam.


 
Szia Corsa.
Hol edzoskodsz,ha nem titok?


----------



## corsa (2006 Augusztus 26)

Szia sajga!

Nem titok,csak egy kis bibi van a dologban,most per pillanat sehol nem edzősködöm.Több mint 30 évig csináltam.Egyesületnél is és iskolai csapataimnál is.Bocs a késői válaszért.


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok!

Nemsokára kezdődik a magyar bajnokság a nőknél!Bizonyára lesznek nagyon jó mérkőzések!!


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Szerintem a kézilabdában kissé előrébb tartunk, mint a fociban!Most is jók a vidéki csapatok ,mind a nőknél mind a férfiaknál,csak lassan elfogy a pénz, a szponzor, /a kis halat megeszik a nagyok/.


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 17)

Szevasztok! mi volt az eredmeny a Fradi-Brasso kézilabda kupameccsen vasárnap?


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Október 17)

*Ati 73*



Ati73 írta:


> Szevasztok! mi volt az eredmeny a Fradi-Brasso kézilabda kupameccsen vasárnap?



Szia !

Győzött a Fradi 6-tal.

Üdv : kézilabdás


----------



## Rizsa (2006 Október 18)

Sziasztok!
Egykori jatekoskent is mondom, hogy kemenysege es olykor durvasaga ellenere a kezilabda csodalatos sport. Melyen fajlalom, hogy Magyarorszag meg mindig a focibol akar valamit kihozni, nap mint nap ujabb kudarcelmennyel "ajandekozva" meg a hazaiakat. A kezilabdat(es masik kedvencemet a vizilabdat)vilagszinvonalon jatszak otthon, felfoghatatlan szamomra, hogy miert nem ezekre a spotagakra koltunk tobbet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 18)

Teljessen igazad van.


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Cornexi-Alcoa-Kiskuhalas / női kézi meccs/ 37:33 ez legfrissebb itthonról.
Pénteken pedig kezdődik a Szuper-kupa négyes döntő a Fradival Dániából.
Hajrá Fradi,Hajrá magyarok!
Üdv:Ufladisz


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 25)

Ufladisz írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!
> Cornexi-Alcoa-Kiskuhalas / női kézi meccs/ 37:33 ez legfrissebb itthonról.
> Pénteken pedig kezdődik a Szuper-kupa négyes döntő a Fradival Dániából.
> Hajrá Fradi,Hajrá magyarok!
> Üdv:Ufladisz




Hajrá


----------



## gsiposk (2006 November 10)

Cornexi-Alcoa-Kiskuhalas / női kézi meccs/ 37:33 ez legfrissebb itthonról.
Pénteken pedig kezdődik a Szuper-kupa négyes döntő a Fradival Dániából.
Hajrá Fradi,Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## torr (2006 November 16)

Pick-Szeged-BM Valledoid a bl-ben!!!!


----------



## torr (2006 November 16)

Hajrá szeged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! veszprém-kolding milyen szép is lenne 2 magyar csapat a legjobb 8-ban... bár a veszprémet nem szeretem


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 December 3)

*Torr*



torr írta:


> Hajrá szeged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! veszprém-kolding milyen szép is lenne 2 magyar csapat a legjobb 8-ban... bár a veszprémet nem szeretem




A mai játékuk alapján a veszprémiek ott lehetnek a nyolcban!!!!!!


----------



## arian85 (2006 December 3)

kézilabdáztam 6 évig, de abba kellett hagynom, mert kinőttem a csapatból, hiányzik, sajnálom


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 3)

Veszprém - Valladolid 32-22


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 3)

Szeged - Valladolid 25-25 

Reméljük idegeneben legalább egy 25+ -os döntetelent kihoznak a fiúk!!
Mindent bele! Keményen Ilyés Feri!!!


----------



## Rizsa (2006 December 6)

Indul a női EB! Hajrá lányok! Ha megint döntőt bukunk a saját hülyeségünk miatt, kardomba dőlök!


----------



## taksi (2006 December 6)

Rizsával egyetértek!
Lassan már nem merem nézni a döntőket
Eddig ahányszor megnéztem kikaptunk.
(16 évig kézilabdáztam/kapus voltam)
Ez a topic nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Rizsa (2006 December 6)

torr írta:


> Hajrá szeged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! veszprém-kolding milyen szép is lenne 2 magyar csapat a legjobb 8-ban... bár a veszprémet nem szeretem


Miért nem szereted a Veszprémet? Baromi jók!


----------



## rafi (2006 December 9)

Ma 16 órakor lesz a Veszprém - Kolding visszavágója . Remélem elég lesz az előny , ami elég nagy .


----------



## rafi (2006 December 9)

A kézilabda EB-n nagyon jól szerepelnek a lányok ! Két sima győzelemmel kezdünk és nagy valószínüséggel csoport elsők leszünk .


----------



## rafi (2006 December 9)

Szünetben 14-13 a Veszprém javára !


----------



## rafi (2006 December 9)

Tovább ment a Veszprém ! Kikaptunk ugyan , de az idehaza szerzett előny bőven elég volt . A kapus Perics világklasszis teljedítményt nyújtott !


----------



## Rizsa (2006 December 11)

rafi írta:


> Tovább ment a Veszprém ! Kikaptunk ugyan , de az idehaza szerzett előny bőven elég volt . A kapus Perics világklasszis teljedítményt nyújtott !


Perics egy főnyeremény eddig! A lányoknak meg a döntőben a helyük.(Pálinger sem rossz, a közel 70%-os védési statisztikájával!)


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 December 25)

A női csapattól az EB többet vártam.Minimum dobogót!!!


----------



## whiteshadows (2007 Január 3)

Fogalmazzunk finoman úgyhogy: Kiakadtam a magyar csajok szereplésén. gondolom nem én vagyok az egyetlen. Ilyen zseniális csapat ilyen teljesítménnyel....... Mi van lányok??


----------



## alexxx22 (2007 Január 4)

Fogadjuk el, hogy még a csapatépítés elején vannak. A lényeg a kvali az EBre, VBre. Innen csak egy lépés az olimpia


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 5)

Imádom a kézilabdát, de valami a cél előtt mindig történik.Lehet, hogy a végére elfáradnak, vagy máshogy kellene a végére a csapatot összeállítani.


----------



## opel (2007 Január 6)

Nem vagyok Fradi drukker,de ma délután a Fradi lányok BL csoport mérkőzésen győztek.A férfi válogatott is jól tartotta magát a sokkal jobb játékerőt képviselő németekkel szemben!!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

opel írta:


> Nem vagyok Fradi drukker,de ma délután a Fradi lányok BL csoport mérkőzésen győztek.A férfi válogatott is jól tartotta magát a sokkal jobb játékerőt képviselő németekkel szemben!!



Ahogy mondod, bár én csak a Fradiba néztem bele


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 6)

opel írta:


> Nem vagyok Fradi drukker,de ma délután a Fradi lányok BL csoport mérkőzésen győztek.A férfi válogatott is jól tartotta magát a sokkal jobb játékerőt képviselő németekkel szemben!!


na a furjecskem is orulni fog ennek . Nem tudom olvasta-e mar a hireket.
Elszakdtunk Mo-rol, regen Pesten kezilabdazott de itt is probalja kovetni az esemenyeket ha jatszani itt nincs modjaban sajnos ,


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 8)

Hát azért a magyar kézilabda eddig csúcs. Reméljük a folytatás sem lesz kutya. Elvégre eddig minden csapat szuperul teljesített. Csak így tovább.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 8)

Szerintem a magyar csapatok kitettek magukért, mert mindegyik győzött a hétvégén (na jó egy döntetlen lett).
Remélem, hogy a folytatás is ilyen jó lesz egyészen a végéig.


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Január 9)

Hajrá MKB-Veszprém!!!!!


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Január 9)

Megynyeri a férfi kéziválogatott a vb-t?? Igen!!


----------



## corsa (2007 Január 9)

*Tommyboy*



Tommyboy88 írta:


> Megynyeri a férfi kéziválogatott a vb-t?? Igen!!



Álomnak szép,de azért túlzás!!!!Bár egyszer nekünk is kijöhet a lépés és szerencsénk is lehetne!!!!????


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 10)

Szerintem már épp ideje lenne, hogy ne csak mondják a vilá csapatai, hogy mi vagyunk a legjobbak, hanem legyen is így.
Én szurkolok nekik.
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 10)

bogi1978 írta:


> Szerintem már épp ideje lenne, hogy ne csak mondják a vilá csapatai, hogy mi vagyunk a legjobbak, hanem legyen is így.
> Én szurkolok nekik.
> Hajrá Magyarok!


Bogi,de mondani konnyu,nemkerul semmibe.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 11)

Hát ez az fel kellene végre nőniük a feladathoz.


----------



## opel (2007 Január 13)

A Győri női csapat is nagyon jól játszott ma a BL csoportmérkőzésen,norvég csapatot győzött le.


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

Fél óra múlva női EHF Kupa, 3. forduló, visszavágó, DVSC-CS HC Zalau
Sport1 TV élőben 
(sajnos jegy már nem volt)


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 14)

Láttam a Győri meccset szuper volt. Remélem a két lánynak nem lett komoly baja.
Gratulálok nekik, és bízom a további sikerekben
Remélem a DVSC is nyer.


----------



## csitti (2007 Január 14)

41:21

Nagyon laza, két külön súlycsoport.
Kedvencemnek, Madai Petrának jól ment. Ez a lényeg!


----------



## corsa (2007 Január 14)

Csak a Cornexi nem jutott tovább!Jó kőr volt a hétvégén!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 15)

Nem semmik a magyar lányok. remélem ebből a lelkesedésből marad nekik a végsőkre is, és esetleg egy magyar-magyar döntő sem lenne rossz.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 20)

Ma három meccs is lesz a tv-ben.15:55-től MTV1: FTC-Slagelse(női BL);
18:00-tól MTV2:Lada Togliatti- Győri Audi ETO (női BL);
20:00-tól Magyarország-Dánia (férfi VB)
HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Január 20)

*bogi1978*



bogi1978 írta:


> Ma három meccs is lesz a tv-ben.15:55-től MTV1: FTC-Slagelse(női BL);
> 18:00-tól MTV2:Lada Togliatti- Győri Audi ETO (női BL);
> 20:00-tól Magyarország-Dánia (férfi VB)
> HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!


Sajnos kettő vereség,de a harmadik az a csoda!!!Végre ilyen is előfordulhat egy magyar csapattal világversenyen!!!Fantasztikus nagy mérkőzés volt,főleg az utolsó 4-5 perc!!!!Voltak nagyon jó teljesítmények és gyengébbek is!!

HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 20)

Nehezen, de győztünk!


----------



## Krojf (2007 Január 21)

Kézilabdások!
Magyar idő szerint tegnap este a férfiválogatott egygólos győzelmet aratott
a németországi világbajnokságon!
A Skaliczky-csapat jobban nem kezdhetett volna!
Értesített Krojf koma.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 21)

Hát igen. Legalább a férfiak nyertek. Jó meccs volt igaz a végén nagyon kellett a szuper kapus teljesítmény. reméljük ma este is nyernek a fiúk.
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Január 21)

Ma este ismét győzelem a VB-én,valamivel könnyebb volt mint tegnap!Jók a magyarok iaz,Nenad ,bár nem csak ők.Ez nem irónia ,csak megjegyeztem.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 21)

Nehezebb ellenfél lesz Korea, vagy Oroszország, De aki tovább akar jutni, annak győzni kell!
Fel a győzelemre hát!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 21)

Hajrá Magyarország! Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 22)

Jó meccs volt szerintem is. Remélem tovább is így "menetelnek" előre a fiúk. Remélem nem a cél előtt buknak el,mint a lányok az olimpián.
Hajrá Magyarok!!!!!


----------



## novum (2007 Január 22)

Szuper volt a tegnapi meccs!
Csak így tovább!
Hajrá Magyarország! Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## novum (2007 Január 23)

Remélem a középdöntőt is sikeresen vesszük!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 23)

Jó volt a meccs. Sajnálom a fiúkat abból a szempontból, hogy rossz lehet úgy játszani, amikor a bírók is az ellenféllel vannak többnyire. Igaz a lényeg, hogy megnyerték a meccet. Csak így tovább a végső győzelemig.
Hajrá MAGYAROK!


----------



## opel (2007 Január 24)

Ma már a negyedik győzelemis megvolt!!Csak így tovább!!HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG,HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 27)

A csütörtöki meccset elvasztettük, de remélhetőleg ez volt az utolsó.
A main mindenképpen nyerni kell a tovább jutásho a 4-be.
Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## gyicu (2007 Január 27)

Sajnos, ma is vesztettünk. De nem játszottunk rosszul!!! Sőt! Ha tartani tudták volna a spanyoloknál Fonsecát és Entrerriorst (lehet, hogy rosszul írtam a nevét, bocs...), simán nyerhettünk volna, csak hát az a pár kihagyott ziccer...
A holnapi (oroszok elleni) meccset szerintem kis odafigyeléssel is simán nyerhetjük, mert az oroszok igazából erőkézilabdát játszanak. Szóval, szurkoljunk nekik, mert az utolsó esélyük!


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Január 27)

Sajnos a dánok megverték az oroszokat.Nekünk nagyon oda kell figyelni,ha tovább akarunk jutni!!!Így van néhány ziccer és eladott labda megbosszulja magát.HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG,HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 27)

Igen , sajnos kikapott a magyar csapat. A parom kovette az interneten (innen Philadelphia mellol) az esemenyeket, de irto merges volt vagy 2 ora hosszat, mert tegnap talat egy Daniai oldalt ami azt irta kozvetiti a kezilabda VB-t Erre ma kiderult fizetni kene erte, es valahol masutt nezte a parom, de mikor a magyarok jatszottak volna , eppen csak bevonultak .....levettek es mas csapatot mutattak . ezt ketszer eljatszottak a ferjem meg vegig remenykedett, hogy lathatja oket.. Az elozo meccs alatt amit nezett, ott lengettek mar a magyar zaszlokat a nezoteren, e s tenyleg a magyarok kovetkeztek . 
Valaki tud valami oldalt ahol meg lehet nezni a magyar csapatot is ?????????? Nagyon koszonnnenk !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 27)

Gabizita írta:


> Igen , sajnos kikapott a magyar csapat. A parom kovette az interneten (innen Philadelphia mellol) az esemenyeket, de irto merges volt vagy 2 ora hosszat, mert tegnap talat egy Daniai oldalt ami azt irta kozvetiti a kezilabda VB-t Erre ma kiderult fizetni kene erte, es valahol masutt nezte a parom, de mikor a magyarok jatszottak volna , eppen csak bevonultak .....levettek es mas csapatot mutattak . ezt ketszer eljatszottak a ferjem meg vegig remenykedett, hogy lathatja oket.. Az elozo meccs alatt amit nezett, ott lengettek mar a magyar zaszlokat a nezoteren, e s tenyleg a magyarok kovetkeztek .
> Valaki tud valami oldalt ahol meg lehet nezni a magyar csapatot is ?????????? Nagyon koszonnnenk !


 
A Sport 1-en közvetítették. nem tudom, tudjátok-e fogni? vagy esetleg a neten?


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 27)

Sport 1 mondta a ferjem , hogy azon kozvetitettek, sajnos azt nem lehet fogni . MTV-t igen , de csak az interneten . ezert kerdeztem ha valaki tudna kulfoldi Tv-t amit lehetne itt fogni a neten , jo lenne ... Koszonom valaszod .


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 28)

Hát sajnos igen kikaptunk. Bár a 'remény hal meg utoljára', eért össze kell szedniük magukat a fiúknak.
Pláne azoknak akiknek amúgy sem ment a 'gólgyártás'(pl Nagy Laci)
Az oroszok ellen egy -egy hullámvölgy akár a vereséget jelentheti. Remélem nem így lesz, én nagyon szurkolok nekik.
Szívesen segítenk de a szüleim se tudják hol tudnátok megnézni a meccset. Bízom benne, hogy megtaláljátok a módját és egy jó meccset láthatunk együtt.
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 28)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *szuszil* 

 
_Még egy fontos dolog!

Drukkoljunk a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatottnak, hogy továbbjutva bekerüljenek a németországi vb legjobb 8 csapata közé!
18 órától lesz a mérkőzés._
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Szia a ferjem nagyon drukkol, es nagyon merges, mert nem tudja mezni a danok altal adott internetes meccset. Magyarokat mar tegnap sem adtak, es ma mar a daniai oldal sem jon be. Valakinek valami otlete ??? Interneten hol tudnank nezni innen az USA-bol ???? Nagyon nagy oromet szereznetek . 
Hajra magyarok (ferjem regi Vasas kezilabdas )<!-- / message -->
<!-- controls -->


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 28)

Sajnos nem tudtunk mi sem apukámékkal találni lehetőséget, hogy nézni tudja a férjed a meccset. A lényeg, hogy 1 góllal kikapott a magyar csapat. Szerintem megérdemelték volna a továbbjutást, ami akkor is meg lett volna ha döntetlen lett volna a vége. Hát ez van majd legközelebb. Akkor is Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 28)

Egyébként infarktus közeli élményem volt több ízben is a meccs folyamán. Sajna én mindig beleélem magam abba amit nézek vagy olvasok vagy csinálok. Ez itt most hátrány volt, mert a végén ez elviselhetetlenül szívszorító volt.


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 28)

bogi1978 írta:


> Sajnos nem tudtunk mi sem apukámékkal találni lehetőséget, hogy nézni tudja a férjed a meccset. A lényeg, hogy 1 góllal kikapott a magyar csapat. Szerintem megérdemelték volna a továbbjutást, ami akkor is meg lett volna ha döntetlen lett volna a vége. Hát ez van majd legközelebb. Akkor is Hajrá magyarok!


 Koszi Bogi !!! Kedves vagy hogy probaltal segiteni . 
Igen sajnos meg az a Dania-i internetes lehetoseg sem volt ma mar nem mukodott. (tegnap tul sokan hasznaltak es a Danokat beadtak az unalmast, vagy ki tudja ?? ) De az eredmnyeket a ferjem figyelte, itt ult a gep elott vegig a meccs alatt .Es nekem kozvetitette a gol allast . Sajnos kikaptak . :-( 
Talan legkozelebb ... 
De Bogi kerlek szepen tarsd nyitva a szemed, es ha tudod , hol lehet nezni (talan ) interneten az USA ban is akkor kerlek szolj . Priviben elersz , Ferjem irto boldog lenne . 
Koszonom


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 28)

Ok majd érdeklődünk. van egy-két ismerősöm aki szokott talán interneten is meccset nézni. valaki csak tudja.
Egyébként nics mit megköszönni. Azért vagyunk itt, hogy segítsünk egymásnak.


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 28)

bogi1978 írta:


> Ok majd érdeklődünk. van egy-két ismerősöm aki szokott talán interneten is meccset nézni. valaki csak tudja.
> Egyébként nics mit megköszönni. Azért vagyunk itt, hogy segítsünk
> egymásnak.


 Tudom, de akkor is koszonom . --Emberek vagyunk


----------



## szuszil (2007 Január 29)

Én is sajnálom a magyar csapatot, az utolsó másodpercek történései megpecsételték a sorsunkat.


----------



## szuszil (2007 Január 29)

Én is sajnálom a magyar csapatot, az utolsó másodpercek történései megpecsételték a sorsunkat.


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Január 29)

Sok mindent fel lehet hozni érvként ,hogy miért is kapott ki a magyar válogatott.Igazából megérdemelték volna a továbbjutást!!!!Akkor is HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG,HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

Én hajdanán kézilabdáztam, tehát értek hozzá.

Az utolsó 10 másodpercben ennyi durva hibát nem szabad elkövetni, mert az törvényszerűen a vereséget hozza magával: a kapusnak észre kellett volna vennie a szélső helyen álló játékost, s erre utasítani a védőt, a védőnek nem szabad magára hagynia a szélső játékost, a védelemnek ilyenkor apró szabálytalanságokkal /falból kilépve/ szét kell tördelni a játékot, akár időntúli szabaddobást veszélyével is, a kapusnak a kapufa és a lába mellett nem szabad gólt kapnia.

Sajnálom a csapatot, mert most megérdemelték volna a nyolcba kerülést, az utóbbi években most játszottak talán a legjobban. Talán pszihésen jobban fel kell készíteni a játékosokat a jövőben, hogy az utolsó 10 másodpercben ne kövessenek el ennyi hibát.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 30)

Lehetne írni, hogy mi lett volna, ha . Ugyebár, ha az előző 2 meccsből csak az egyiket megnyerjük, már nem lett volna aggódni való. Ilyen az élet nekik most ez jutott. Én is kéziztem, bár csak iskolai szinten, de tudom, hogy vannak olyan dolgok amiket nem lehet megmagyarázni. Ez a végkifejlet is olyan volt. Egyetértek, hogy aki pszihésen ott van annak a játék is könnyebb,de hát ez van. Akkor is magyarok és helytálltak szépen. Én gratulálok nekik. Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Január 30)

Testnevelőtanár és kézilabda edző vagyok,igaz csak utánpótlással foglalkoztam.Valóban ilyen szintü játékosoknak jobban meg kellett volna oldani az utolsó 10 mp-et!!!Sőt még előrébb menve Ivancsik G-nek nem kellett volna olyan elkapkodva ellőni a labdát!!!De ez már csak történelem,a valóság a vereség!!Sajnos!!!HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG,HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 31)

A 9. hely meg van legalább ennek örüljünk.
Eddig a szlovákokkal 7 győzelem 1 döntetlen és 8 vereség volt a mérleg most legalább eggyel nőtt a győzelmek sorozata.
Hajrá magyarország!


----------



## marine18 (2007 Február 1)

szegény magyar csapat, sajnáltam őket


----------



## hszabi (2007 Február 1)

Szép volt fiuk! Legalább van mégegy olyan sportág amelyben oda tartozunk a világ elitjébe. Lehet bántani őket, meg szeretni is. Végre van aki tesz is a siker érdekébe. Jó lenne ha más sportágakban is ez így lenne.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 6)

bogi1978 írta:


> A 9. hely meg van legalább ennek örüljünk.
> Eddig a szlovákokkal 7 győzelem 1 döntetlen és 8 vereség volt a mérleg most legalább eggyel nőtt a győzelmek sorozata.
> Hajrá magyarország!



Biztos a szlovénekre gondoltál.....nagyon sokan össze kevernek bennünket a szlovénokkal....nem csak hogy a nevünk hasonló de még zászlónk is.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 6)

bocsika az elírásért, véletlenül volt. Köszönöm a helyreigazítást.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 6)

bogi1978 írta:


> bocsika az elírásért, véletlenül volt. Köszönöm a helyreigazítást.



semmi gond, remélem nem úgy vetted ki, hogy fontoskodó akartam lenni, mert nem úgy gondoltam....csak úgy megjegyeztem mint érdekességet


----------



## citrom74 (2007 Február 7)

http://www.kezilabda.ftc.hu/


----------



## citrom74 (2007 Február 7)

Az aktuális állás
<TABLE class=tablasima style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 400px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 border=0><TBODY><TR class=fejlec vAlign=center><TD align=middle>*NB1, nők 2006/2007*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor1 vAlign=center><TD align=middle colSpan=2>Állás</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=tablasima style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 400px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 border=0><TBODY><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*1.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*FTC*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>16</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>1</TD><TD align=middle width=30>577</TD><TD align=middle width=30>418</TD><TD align=middle width=40>32</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*2.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Győr*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>18</TD><TD align=middle width=30>15</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>3</TD><TD align=middle width=30>590</TD><TD align=middle width=30>422</TD><TD align=middle width=40>30</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*3.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Dunaferr*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>13</TD><TD align=middle width=30>1</TD><TD align=middle width=30>3</TD><TD align=middle width=30>499</TD><TD align=middle width=30>407</TD><TD align=middle width=40>27</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*4.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*DVSC*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>18</TD><TD align=middle width=30>11</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>7</TD><TD align=middle width=30>488</TD><TD align=middle width=30>456</TD><TD align=middle width=40>22</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*5.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Cornexi*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>16</TD><TD align=middle width=30>9</TD><TD align=middle width=30>2</TD><TD align=middle width=30>5</TD><TD align=middle width=30>468</TD><TD align=middle width=30>426</TD><TD align=middle width=40>20</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*6.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Vasas*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>7</TD><TD align=middle width=30>3</TD><TD align=middle width=30>7</TD><TD align=middle width=30>459</TD><TD align=middle width=30>471</TD><TD align=middle width=40>17</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*7.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Kiskunhalas*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>8</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>9</TD><TD align=middle width=30>502</TD><TD align=middle width=30>517</TD><TD align=middle width=40>16</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*8.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Vásárhely*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>7</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>10</TD><TD align=middle width=30>416</TD><TD align=middle width=30>458</TD><TD align=middle width=40>14</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*9.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Vác*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>6</TD><TD align=middle width=30>1</TD><TD align=middle width=30>10</TD><TD align=middle width=30>455</TD><TD align=middle width=30>470</TD><TD align=middle width=40>13</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*10.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Békéscsaba*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>4</TD><TD align=middle width=30>1</TD><TD align=middle width=30>12</TD><TD align=middle width=30>355</TD><TD align=middle width=30>471</TD><TD align=middle width=40>9</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*11.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Makó*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>18</TD><TD align=middle width=30>1</TD><TD align=middle width=30>2</TD><TD align=middle width=30>15</TD><TD align=middle width=30>424</TD><TD align=middle width=30>584</TD><TD align=middle width=40>4</TD></TR><TR class=sor1><TD align=middle width=30>*12.*</TD><TD align=left width=150>*Spartacus*</TD><TD align=middle width=30>17</TD><TD align=middle width=30>1</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>16</TD><TD align=middle width=30>367</TD><TD align=middle width=30>500</TD><TD align=middle width=40>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## citrom74 (2007 Február 7)

jó
http://beka.nyiltan.com/


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 7)

Nem vettem fontoskodásnak, úgyhogy semmi probléma. Nem mindegy, hogy Szlovákia vagy Szlovénia, ez teljesen egyértelmű. :0:


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

A kézilabda jelenleg Magyarország legkedveltebb labdajátéka, no persze a vízilabda mellett.


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Hétvégén női BL fordulók!


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Igenis örülni kell a 9. helynek, egyértelműen a világ élmezőnyébe tartozunk ezzel is.


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Manapság csak szinte egy-egy végjáték dönt a jobb csapatok között.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 10)

Megint kikapott egy csapat. Az FTC a HYPO ellen 36-34-re kapott ki.
Bizony meginet a végjáték volt a sorsdöntő. Bár azért itt nem telejesen.
Sajnálom őket.
Hajrá Magyarország!


----------



## corsa (2007 Február 11)

*bogi1978*



bogi1978 írta:


> Megint kikapott egy csapat. Az FTC a HYPO ellen 36-34-re kapott ki.
> Bizony meginet a végjáték volt a sorsdöntő. Bár azért itt nem telejesen.
> Sajnálom őket.
> Hajrá Magyarország!


Igen a Fradi eltékozolta azt az előny amit szerzett a mérkőzés elején.Valóban nem teljesen a végjátékon múlott.Kár érte!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 11)

*bogi*

 Én is nagyon sajnálom a lányokat,szinte érthetetlen hogy lehet elvesziteni ekkora eőnyt.Talán afejekben van a baj?Pedig sok tehetséges játékos van a Fradiban.Várom a véleményeteket!


----------



## corsa (2007 Február 11)

Igazad van aniko45.az igazság az ,sok a fiatal játékos a Fradiban.Ezeknek a játékosoknak hetente kétszer kellene jól teljesíteni.Ez nem mindig sikerül.Ez is oka lehet a viszonylag nagy előny leadásának.Bár az az igazság olyan gyors a játék,hogy 4-5 gól perceken belül lehet bármelyik oldalon.Az is igaz olyan is van amikor percekig nincs gól.
A Győr is kikapott Norvégiában.Rossz volt a hétvége!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 12)

Örülök hogy megosztottad velem a gondolataid Corsa,a Győriek győzelmében még inkább bíztam ,a végjátékban szerintem a játékvezetőkfelelőssége sem elhanyagolható.Bízom a további meccsekben,remélem tovább jutnak.Hajrá Győr!Üdvözöllek!


----------



## Zétény (2007 Február 15)

Hajrá Győr, jó csapatuk van, szerintem pártatlan játékvezetés mellett ott lehetnek a végjátékban is!


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 15)

Nálam mindig a remény hal meg utoljára. Tovább jutunk ebben reménykedem ezáltal.
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 16)

Bogi1978!Örülök hogy velem eggyütt te sem adtad fel areményt,várjuk az eredményes folytatást,szurkolunk a Győrnek,és minden magyarnak!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 17)

Ma ujra pályára lépnek a magyar lányok(GYŐR,FRADI),remélem ma több szerencséjük lesz.Jó szurkolást,győzelmet kívánok !


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 17)

na milyen volt?győzött az ETO,jól van lányok csak így tovább!HAJRÁ MAGYAROK,HAJRÁ FRADI,NEKTEK IS GYŐZNI KELL!_________sőt a DEBRECENNEK is!


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 17)

Imádom a kézilabdás lányainkat.Sok örömöt adtak, adnak az országnak.


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 17)

Csak a Győr meccsét láttam, de szuper volt nézni. Az elején volt egy iciri-piciri, nehézség a játékukban, de utána minden oké volt. Bízom a további remek szereplésben. Legalább ennyire szurkolok a Fradinak és a Debrecennek is. Elvégre a lányeg: Hajrá Magyarország! Hajrá kézisek!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 18)

Sajnos a Fradinak nem sikerült,de én továbbra is szurkolok nekik,majd legközelebb!Sajnos a Debrecent nem közvetítették ,de a kommentátor szerint jó volt a meccs,itthon győzni kell!Valamennyi szurkolónak kellemes perceket kívánok!


----------



## dottizo (2007 Február 18)

hat igen tenyleg jok a kézis lányok de azert van meg mit tanulni a külföldi sztároktól is és cluboktol is


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 19)

Igazad van Dottizó!De kinek milyen kalapja van olyannal köszön,szerintem többre is képesek,remélem be is bizonyitják még!Hajrá lányok!


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 19)

*dottizo* kertelek hogy a tulmeretezett es felresikerult kepedet a macskadrol vedd ki a festmenyek kozul, rakjad fel mas forumra vagy vidd az allatkertbe, nem tudom mit szolnatok ha en is elkezdenek ide felrakocsgatni akkora kepeket amik szetfeszitik az oldalt, es a temaval nem fugg ossze, raadasul gusztustalan dog-ha nem tudod levenni, szolj a moderatornak, ez a legkevesebb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Szep festmenyek, 333 uzenet-34.oldal


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 20)

Szóval szerintem is jók a magyar lányok, de én úgy gondolom mindenki hibázhat. Nem biztos, hogy jobbak a külföldi sztárok és a klubok.Egyébként a mondás így úgytartja: A jó pap is holtig tanul. nem lehetnek annyival jobbak, mert akkor nem játszanának szoros meccseket. Még nem veszett el a remény a továbbjutásra. Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 20)

bogi1978 írta:


> Szóval szerintem is jók a magyar lányok, de én úgy gondolom mindenki hibázhat. Nem biztos, hogy jobbak a külföldi sztárok és a klubok.Egyébként a mondás így úgytartja: A jó pap is holtig tanul. nem lehetnek annyival jobbak, mert akkor nem játszanának szoros meccseket. Még nem veszett el a remény a továbbjutásra. Hajrá Magyarok!


Igazad van, nagyon jók a lányaink (a focistáinknak annál inkább lenne mit tanulni valójuk leginkább hozzáállás a terén.) sok szép siker van a házuk mögött és reméljük még előttük is.Emlékszem még kölyök fejjel is imádtam nézni a Gódorné féle csapatot játszani.


----------



## pitor (2007 Február 21)

Ez a szomorú, hogy minden lét a fociba pumpálnak,ahelyett hogy a sikersportágakba fektetnének, és a közönség is jobban szorakozna a minőségi sportért.na ezt megfogalmaztam de asszem érthető miről is beszélek


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 21)

Pitor, kérlek írd már meg, hogy ki pumpál a fociba olyan sok pénzt, mert épp azért állnak ilyen rosszul a klubok, mert nem igen lehet találni befektetőket. 
Ha az államra gondoltál, én úgy tudom, a futball kapja a legkevesebb állami támogatást.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Február 21)

Tudjátok hogy vasárnap játszik a DVSC a METZ ellen? Szurkoljunk nekik!Hajrá LOKI!HAJRÁ DEBRECEN!


----------



## opel (2007 Február 24)

Ma nyert a Veszprém!!Nehezen indult,de meglett a győzelem!!!


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 25)

Reméljük ez a 3 gól a visszavágóra elég lesz. Csak valahogy azt a nagy rohanást tudnánk kicsit fékezni! Ebbe még egyszer nem szabad bele mennünk, felállt fal elleni védekezésre kell a németeket késztetni, akkor továbbjuthatunk!


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 25)

Ja, ebben a rohanós kézilabdában sajnos jobbak...arra tényleg vigyázni kell. De jól játszottak a fiúk és a végere sikerült egy kis előnyt is szerezni. Csütörtökön a visszavág¸on pedig mindent bele és biztos megvan a továbbjutás...Hajrá


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Február 25)

Jó volt a hétvége a magyar kézilabdásoknak,minden magyar csapat győzött a nemzetközi kupában!!!!HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG,HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

sajna nincs meg a győzelem és a továbbjutás sem


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

de majd jövőre talán szerencsésebb sorsolásuk lesz


----------



## opel (2007 Március 7)

*Tommyboy*



Tommyboy88 írta:


> de majd jövőre talán szerencsésebb sorsolásuk lesz


De az még nagyon messze van!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Március 9)

Elszomoritó hogy ujra várhatjuk a "jó szerencsét"!És addig?Addig maradunk a hazai bajnokságon!DVSC,DUNAFERR,GYŐR!!!!!!!!!!!!VESZPRÉM?SZEGED?(stb)


----------



## foonix (2007 Március 9)

aniko45 írta:


> Elszomoritó hogy ujra várhatjuk a "jó szerencsét"!És addig?Addig maradunk a hazai bajnokságon!DVSC,DUNAFERR,GYŐR!!!!!!!!!!!!VESZPRÉM?SZEGED?(stb)


nahaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## borsodiak (2007 Március 9)

*Bajnokik*

Hali!
Ma játsszák a Kőbányai úton a Fradi-Dunaferr meccset!

Mindenkinek jó szórakozást!

Győzzön a Jobbik! 

Jövő hét végén nemzetközi kupákban szerepelünk!

http://europeancup.eurohandball.com/index.asp?mode=3&ctrl=2


Üdv!


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Március 11)

*borsodiak*



borsodiak írta:


> Hali!
> Ma játsszák a Kőbányai úton a Fradi-Dunaferr meccset!
> 
> Mindenkinek jó szórakozást!
> ...


Nem láttam sajnos a mérkőzést,de nagy problémák lehetnek ,az edzői nyilatkozatokból arra lehet következtetni!!!???Nagyon várom a fejleményeket!!!!Különben döntetlen lett a mérkőzés!!!


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 11)

Én láttam. Nagyon izgalmas meccs volt.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Március 11)

Én is láttam,nagyon izgalmas volt!Felkellett kötni a fehérneműt a Fradinak!Jók voltak a Dunaferr lányai,sok ilyen jó meccset kívánok magunknak!(vagy jobbat)


----------



## tomas16 (2007 Március 14)

mindörökké ETo. Vesszen a kohász!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Március 17)

ÉLJEN AZ ETO! 

Jó meccs volt,jók voltak a lányok,csak azok a hetesek!

Csak nehogy hiányozzon az a 6 gól a következő meccsen

!
Jó volt Görbicz,Bojána még nem az igazi?!(bár el kell ismerni alárendelte magát a csapatnak).

A DEBRECEN is jót játszott ,az az egy gól itthon könnyen ledolgozható!
Szóval csak így tovább!HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## corsa (2007 Március 24)

Ma nyert a Fradi és továbbjutott!!!Gratulálok!!!!!Pedig nem vagyok Fradi szurkoló!!!!


----------



## opel (2007 Március 25)

Sajnos csak 50%-os eredménnyel vették a női csapatok az akadályt a hétvégén.Csalódás számomra a Debrecen és a Dunaferr!!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Március 26)

opel írta:


> Sajnos csak 50%-os eredménnyel vették a női csapatok az akadályt a hétvégén.Csalódás számomra a Debrecen és a Dunaferr!!!!!!


 

Sajnos!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Március 27)

nagyon fájlalom a Debrecen kiesését,hogy egy csapat ennyire peches legyen!Habár el kell ismerni , jó az a dán csapat!!!!!!!!


----------



## opel (2007 Április 7)

Kettő zöldfehér csapat a MK döntőjében!!!


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Április 8)

A Győr nyerte a Magyar Kupát.


----------



## Ufladisz (2007 Április 11)

Németh András ,15 év után elhagyja az FTC együttesét,és két évre Hypo NÖ kispadjára ül.Vele tart a Fradi két tagja is Tóth Tímea és Kirsner Erika is . Mi lesz veled Fradika?Jöjjenek a fiatalok és megnyerjük a bajnokságot!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 11)

Kérdés hogyan tovább,szegény kis Fradika !


----------



## melib (2007 Április 13)

A Györi nöi kezilabda csapat a legjobb!


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

Egyet értek csak a Görbicz.


----------



## kézilabdás (2007 Április 22)

Sajnos a mai napon a Győr is búcsuzott a nemzetközi kupától!!Elég csufosan!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Április 22)

kézilabdás írta:


> Sajnos a mai napon a Győr is búcsuzott a nemzetközi kupától!!Elég csufosan!!!!!


 
Hát igen,nem ment ma a játék!Kár!


----------



## dessler (2007 Április 23)

Azt hiszem a győri lányok ott hibáztak, hogy maguk sem hitték el, hogy lehet keresnivalójuk, pedig azt a hat gólos hátrányt le lehetett volna dolgozni, úgy, ahogy a hypo is tette. Kár...


----------



## opel (2007 Május 27)

Bajnok a Fradi női kézilabda csapata!!!!!!!Nem vagyok Fradi szurkoló,de nagy fegyvertényt hajtottak végre!!!!!!!Mi lesz jövőre????!!!!


----------



## Wazull (2007 Június 3)

Valami gond van a gyori kezis csajokkal - fejben. Hat golos elonyrol bukni, az mar olyan bravur amit az EHF-kupaban egyszer mar bemutattak, sajnos...


----------



## opel (2007 Július 11)

Elkezdték az alapozást női kézilabda csapataink!!!


----------



## judyly (2007 Július 13)

Tudja valaki a női világbajnokság pontos dátumát?


----------



## opel (2007 Július 25)

Csak kb. tudom,gondolom ez neked kevés.


----------



## turbojoe77 (2007 Augusztus 2)

A XVIII. Nöi Kézilabda Világbajnokságra Franciaországban kerül sor 2007. december 02-16. között.


----------



## turbojoe77 (2007 Augusztus 2)

A nöi VB legfrissebb hirei megtalálhatók a www.handball2007.fr címen.


----------



## turbojoe77 (2007 Augusztus 2)

Kanadában mi a helyzet a kézilabdával? Úgy rémlik, pár éve edzötáboroztt Magyarországon a férfi válogatott, de a kanadai viszonyokról túl sokat nem tudtam meg. Tud valaki részleteket?


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

Sajnos a dunaferr idén ismét tovább gyengült:-((((


----------



## eddieboy (2007 Augusztus 14)

bearmen írta:


> Sajnos a dunaferr idén ismét tovább gyengült:-((((



Sajnos. A vezetőséggel van a baj, mert aki a Dunaferrben játszik, az tudja, hogy csak szívvel-lélekkel teheti és ha már nem érzenek elég támogatást, akkor váltanak.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Augusztus 15)

opel írta:


> Elkezdték az alapozást női kézilabda csapataink!!!


örülök Opel hogy itt is találkozunk!Ki a kedvenc csapatod?


----------



## opel (2007 Szeptember 11)

*aniko45*



aniko45 írta:


> örülök Opel hogy itt is találkozunk!Ki a kedvenc csapatod?


Hát igazából csak volt!!!!!Most Magyarország NŐI,FÉRFI .


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Szeptember 11)

Igazából én is a válogatottnak szurkolok,(női,férfi)de van néhány kedvenc játékosom,Gál Gyuszi,Görbicz,stb-----na és a DVSC lányok!Régen nem láttalak!


----------



## opel (2007 Szeptember 12)

*aniko45*



aniko45 írta:


> Igazából én is a válogatottnak szurkolok,(női,férfi)de van néhány kedvenc játékosom,Gál Gyuszi,Görbicz,stb-----na és a DVSC lányok!Régen nem láttalak!


Azért nem láttál mert elköltöztem ,és idő kellett amig újra üzemképes lett a gépem.Szolgáltatót is kellett váltanom.Mostantól újra vagyok.Bár elég sokat nézegetem a canadai magyarok honlapját.Nagyon sok jó zenét lehet ott találni.Ezeket töltöm le.Így nem mindig jutok máshová.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Szeptember 14)

Oké!Értem,hiányoztál,.A futballt szereted?


----------



## opel (2007 Szeptember 15)

*aniko45*



aniko45 írta:


> Oké!Értem,hiányoztál,.A futballt szereted?


Nem igazán szeretem a focit.Magyarországon pláne nem,gyenge produkció sok fizetés,ez bosszant leginkább!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 Szeptember 17)

Van igazad,de most mintha indulna valami!Talán a fiatalok !Én szeretem,persze azigazi jó focit volna jó nézni!De azzal kell beérnünk ami van!!


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Mit szóltok ehhez a férfi lebonyolításhoz ? Nem értem, hogy miért jó ez ? Már megint gyengült az NBI.


----------



## opel (2007 Szeptember 30)

*ungu*



ungu írta:


> Mit szóltok ehhez a férfi lebonyolításhoz ? Nem értem, hogy miért jó ez ? Már megint gyengült az NBI.


Valakinek biztos érdeke,hogy így legyen!!!!!!!!!Valóban gyengülni fog a színvonal!!!!!!!!


----------



## keedjauw (2007 Október 14)

Nemrég olvastam, hogy Vujin kérni foga a magyar állampolgárságot. Nagyon jó játékosnak tartom, de pl. az osztrák női csapatot azért utáltam mindig, mert nem volt benne osztrák. Mi is ráléptünk erre az útra: Puljezsevics, Perez, Diaz, Vujin


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Október 18)

Sajnos úgy néz ki, hogy rá.
Szerintem sem ez a jó megoldás, inkább a fiataloknak kell lehetőséget adni ill. többet kéne együtt készülni (ezt tapasztalatból írom).


----------



## opel (2007 Október 28)

A Győr megint nagyon nagy fegyvertényt hajtott végre!!!!!Remélem sokáig tart ez a jó és eredményes játék.


----------



## zsoltk (2007 Október 29)

Éljen sikerült nyerni a debreceni lányoknak Székesfehérváron, hajrlá Loki


----------



## opel (2007 Október 29)

*zsoltk*



zsoltk írta:


> Éljen sikerült nyerni a debreceni lányoknak Székesfehérváron, hajrlá Loki


Jobban játszott a Loki,nem nagyon lesz a Cornexinek érem a végén.Pedig Fehérváron lakom.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 November 7)

igazad van Opel ,a Loki nagyon eredményes az utóbbi időben,örülök hogy Te is így látod!Én Loki drukker vagyok!


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 15)

Magyarország kézilabdában a világelithez tartozik. De jó ezt kimondani és megélni! 
Nagyon szeretem nézni a kézilabdát, pláne a lányokat, de a férfiak csatája se rossz.
Úgy néz ki, hogy a lányoknál idén a Győr simán nyer, a férfiak közt pedig először tartom esélyesebbnek a bajnoki címre a Szegedet, mint a Veszprémi csapatot.


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Hajrá Szeged*

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) félidőben: 15-11*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) 2. félidő 4. perc: 18-12 Csak így tovább!*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*szeged*

22-15 meg lesz!


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

26-19


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) 26-20*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) még 5 perc van a meccsből: 26-20*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) 4 perccel a vége előtt: 26-21*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) időkérés: 26-21*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

Valaki majd ezt elolvassa?


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO)28-22*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) 29-22*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Pick Szeged - RK Gorenje Velenje (SLO) 30-22 VÉGEREDMÉNY*


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*GRATULÁLOK A Pick Szegednek! Hajrá magyarok!*


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 17)

Jó kis meccs volt, igazából esélye sem volt a másik csapatnak. Ha ilyen jól folytatja a Szeged, nagyon messze juthat!


----------



## opel (2007 November 26)

Jó a Szeged,csak kevés a magyar!!!!!


----------



## Julcsikus (2007 December 6)

Ki nézi a női VB-t?

Elég rosszul játszunk a Lengyelek ellen! Azért ennyire nem kéne lebecsülni a lengyeleket!

De ezen a VB-n még nem produkáltunk nagyot.


----------



## Julcsikus (2007 December 6)

Éljen! Nyertünk a lengyelek ellen! 

Magyarország: Lengyelország
28 26


----------



## Detti1986 (2007 December 9)

Ja nyertünk a lengyelek ellen, de nyerhettünk volna nagyobb gólkülönbséggel is.
Eddig még nem nyújtottak valami nagy formát a csajok!


----------



## Fredw (2007 December 9)

Remélem úgy játszanak a lányok a VB-n, ahogy a francia fociválogatott szokott. Először bizonytalanul, aztán egyre jobban belelendülve. És a vége a döntő…


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 10)

Végre alakulnak a dolgok,jó volt a németek elleni meccs,a románokon való győzelem egyenesen szenzációsra sikerült!Remélem nincs megállás a dobogóig!HAJRÁ LÁNYOK! HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG!!!!!!!


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 14)

Sister!
Látta a magyar női kéziválogatott tnapi meccsét az oroszok ellen?
Kikaptunk egy góllal. Mit szól ehhez?


----------



## domotorrita (2007 December 14)

Teljesen le vagyok törve Tesó, 1 góllal kikapni


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 14)

Kezdem azt hinni, hogy ez már "hazai vonás". Mindig az a bizonyos "banánhéj" vagy úgy is fogalmazhatnék: "paraszthajszál". Már ha érti mire gondolok...
Sajnos nem vettem fel a mérkőzést, de úgy tudom, holnap kora délután lesz a köv. meccs a Sport 1-en. Tudja fogni azt a csatornát? Amúgy bocsánat, ha néha sokára válaszolok, dehát tudja, az elfoglaltság...


----------



## Maxbull (2007 December 14)

Ezt elszúrták a lányok.:-(


----------



## aliz.kiss (2007 December 14)

Hát igen, ezt bizony elszúrták, és tippem sincs, mi lehet az oka annak, hogy a magyar férfi válogatottal karöltve általában ez van a nemzetközi tétmérkőzéseken. Amiért véres verejtékkel megdolgozunk, azt egy hirtelen mozdulattal elengedjük. Ez a sok-sok tehetséges játékos a saját klubcsapatában egész idényben eredményesen játszik, aztán jön egy nemzetközi világverseny, jön vmiféle Black Out és a sok jó játékos egy csapatba tömörülve már nem tud olyan pluszt nyújtani. Azért az 5.hely megszerzésében reménykedem és abban is, hogy a női és a férfi válogatott szövetségi kapitánya is megtalálja a válaszokat/ megoldásokat a miértekre. Ne kelljen már éveknek eltelnie úgy, hogy nem tudunk bizonyítani a tudásunknak megfelelően a nemzetközi porondon. Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## isty (2007 December 14)

Ez igy nem igazsagos lemenete egy VB-nek.Jobbak vagyunk mint a romanok es ok ott vannak a negy kozott.Jobbak vagyunk a nemeteknel,angolanal ,a franciaknal stb.Mas megoldast kellene mar kitalalni,nem az egyenes agu kiesesi rendszer az igazi.Egy mas lebonyolitasu VB-n akar masodikok,vagy legalabb harmadikok lennenk.Szep volt lanyok!!!


----------



## opel (2007 December 15)

Sokan szidták Mocsai Lajost az elvesztett olimpiai és Vb döntő miatt.Most legjobb esetben 7. hely!!!!???Hogy van ez???Nem tartom rossz edzőnek Németh Andrást,a Fradinál bizonyított,de...???


----------



## and11 (2007 December 16)

Miért nincs az az előny, amit ne tudnának leadni a női kézisek világversenyeken?!


----------



## somi99 (2007 December 16)

sajnos elszúrtuk, kövi megméredtetésre talán jobbak leszünk


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 16)

Szerintem a fejekben van a baj,pedig olyan sok jó játékosunk van,de könnyen föladják!Sajnálom azokat akik beletettek apait-anyait ,s ez lett a vége !Kár!!!!!Sajnálom az edzőt is!Meg kell találni a "hogyan-tovább"kérdésre a választ!


----------



## opel (2007 December 16)

Nehéz dolog.Nem lehet sokáig várni,mert az olimpiai kvalifikációs mérkőzések mindjárt itt lesznek!!!!!Addigra elsősorban fejben kell rendet tenni!!!!!Egy néhány játékos cseréjén is el kellene gondolkodni.Ki kellene próbálni az újakat nemzetközi szinten is.Esetleg hetente egy-két napos közös edzés is beleférhetne??? Persze Magyarországon kellene játszani,nem külföldi csapatban!!!!!Meg kell a játékosokat fizetni.A külföldi csapatokban nem kapnak megfelelő játéklehetőséget!!!!!
Nagy leégés!!!!!!!!Pedig a bajnokság nem rossz.


----------



## somi99 (2007 December 17)

mégis csak kellett volna vinni magukkal pszichológust...


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 17)

Hát nem erre számitottunk,de a vezetés sem,nem tudom hogyan tovább,marad e Német András,vagy sem,lesz e lányokban erő továbblépni!Igazad van,sok idő nincs,nincs idő a sebeket nyalogatni,tenni kell,én optimista vagyok,remélem sikerül meg újúlni!


----------



## somi99 (2007 December 17)

mégis csak kellett volna vinni magukkal pszichológust...


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 18)

igen szerintem is!Ma olvastam róla ,hogy klikkek vannak a csapatban,azonkivül is elfutott mellettünk az igazi kézilabda!Persze ilyenkor mindenki nagyon okos!Jó lenne bizonyitani,továbblépni,tanulni a hibáinkból!


----------



## keedjauw (2007 December 18)

Ma olvastam, hogy Pálinger nem akar több vébén szerepelni. Valahol megértem, mert nincs előtte védelem évek óta, sokszor Ő tartotta a lelket a csapatban. Viszont nem látom azt a kapust, aki helyettesíteni, pótolni tudná. A vébét is szinte végigvédte, mert Herrnek nem ment úgy, hogy seíteni tudott volna a csapaton.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

Azért nem védett sokat,mert Katinak végig jól ment,nem volt miért lecserélni.Amúgy szerintem jó kapus Herr.Én viszont Pastrovicsot is betenném a keretbe,meg majd Harist,ha magyar állampolgár lesz.Ő még fiatal,van ideje...


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

Az (volt) a baj,hogy nincs jobbátlövőnk Ibin kívül,viszont neki nagyon nem ment,ugye.Hiába mondta azt N.András,hogy nem fog több lehetőséget adni 1-2 embernek,azért kénytelen volt betenni néha Ibit,mert nem volt más.Görbicz nem játszhatott mindig átlövőt,akkor nem tud koncentrálni az irányításra.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

Az viszont elég fura,hogy a kapitány is mást mond,meg a játékosok is,mármint eddig csak Sopán és Pálinger mondott véleményt.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 19)

Pálinger nélkül nagy gáz lesz, mert nincs utóda, aki pótolni tudná.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 19)

Radulovicsot sem sikerült, mert Mehlmann nem említhető egy lapon Bojanával. Még az úgymond jó formában lévő Mehlmann sem.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 19)

Egyébként ha az oroszok ellen 60 percig bírjuk, akkor most egészen más módon beszélhetnénk erről a vb-ről...


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Radulovicsot sem sikerült, mert Mehlmann nem említhető egy lapon Bojanával. Még az úgymond jó formában lévő Mehlmann sem.


Anno valamelyik szöv.kapitány,talán Trefilov volt,azt mondta(mikor még Bojana játszott),hogy az a világ legjobb válogatottja,ahol Mehlmann nem tud kezdőember lenni.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Egyébként ha az oroszok ellen 60 percig bírjuk, akkor most egészen más módon beszélhetnénk erről a vb-ről...


De hát ugye nem bírtuk.Mondjuk nem csak rajtunk múlt...


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Pálinger nélkül nagy gáz lesz, mert nincs utóda, aki pótolni tudná.


Én úgy látom,hogy Pastrovics viszonylag megfelelően tudná helyettesíteni,majdan pedig Haris,aki nagy tehetség és klasszis lehet.Szerintem nem a kapusposzton vannak/lesznek gondjaink.


----------



## dani1000 (2007 December 19)

Filozófus!Csak a képeden szeretes az országúti sportot, meg a TV képernyőjén, vagy űzöd is?Ha űzöd merrefelé laksz?


----------



## keedjauw (2007 December 19)

filozófus írta:


> Azért nem védett sokat,mert Katinak végig jól ment,nem volt miért lecserélni.Amúgy szerintem jó kapus Herr.Én viszont Pastrovicsot is betenném a keretbe,meg majd Harist,ha magyar állampolgár lesz.Ő még fiatal,van ideje...


 
Katit próbálták pihentetni Japán, Kongó ellen, de sem Herrnek, sem a többi csereembernek nem ment, az ellenfél felzárkózott, ezért vissza kellett állni neki, Görbének és Tóthnak. Aztán legközelebb Korea ellen állhatott be Orsi. 23 %-kal védett, pedig ennél azért jóval többre képes.


----------



## keedjauw (2007 December 19)

Elsősorban a védekezés, másodsorban a támadásbeli lyukas posztjainkon ment el. Az oroszok elleni csatában a végére felőrlődtek, és talán ha előtte többet tudtak volna pihenni a kulcsjátékosok a könnyebb meccseken, akkor a javunkra dőlhetett volna el a végjáték. De az olimpia kevesebb meccsből áll, és ott remélem a lányok bebizonyítják önmaguknak és a szurkolóknak is, hogy a világ 3 legjobb csapata között ott vannak.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

dani1000 írta:


> Filozófus!Csak a képeden szeretes az országúti sportot, meg a TV képernyőjén, vagy űzöd is?Ha űzöd merrefelé laksz?


Imádom ezt a sportot.Nézni is és űzni is.Bár csak lelkes amatőr vagyok,hobby szinten kerékpározomDunaharasztiban lakom.A környező településeken szoktam nyomni a pedált


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

keedjauw írta:


> Elsősorban a védekezés, másodsorban a támadásbeli lyukas posztjainkon ment el. Az oroszok elleni csatában a végére felőrlődtek, és talán ha előtte többet tudtak volna pihenni a kulcsjátékosok a könnyebb meccseken, akkor a javunkra dőlhetett volna el a végjáték. De az olimpia kevesebb meccsből áll, és ott remélem a lányok bebizonyítják önmaguknak és a szurkolóknak is, hogy a világ 3 legjobb csapata között ott vannak.


Ezzel abszolút egyetértek.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

keedjauw írta:


> Katit próbálták pihentetni Japán, Kongó ellen, de sem Herrnek, sem a többi csereembernek nem ment, az ellenfél felzárkózott, ezért vissza kellett állni neki, Görbének és Tóthnak. Aztán legközelebb Korea ellen állhatott be Orsi. 23 %-kal védett, pedig ennél azért jóval többre képes.


Ez mutatja,hogy nem elég erős a "cseresorunk".:???:


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 19)

Az a baj hogy erősen hullámzó a csapat teljesítménye,vannak jó játékosok Görbiczen kivül is ,a fiatal tehetségek:Kovacsics,Vérten,Szamoránszki stb.de még nem elég kiforrottak,de legalább hajtanak!Remélem én is hogy a selejtezőkön tudnak bizonyitani! HAJRÁ LÁNYOK! HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG!


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

És mentálisan szedjék össze magukat a csajok!Meg tanuljanak meg nyerni!Harcra fel,győzni kell!Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## opel (2007 December 19)

Meg kell keresni a megfelelő balkezes átlövőt!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 22)

Van jelölted?


----------



## afca (2007 December 23)

Semmi baj nincs.A lányok mentálisan nem birták.Mindenki tudja,hogy mire képesek.Retteg tőlük Európa.Ez most igy sikerült.De előre kell mézni.Lessz még alkalom a csorba kiköszürólésére.

Én akkor is imádom őket!!!!!!!!Hajrá lányok!!!!!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 23)

Persze!Imádjuk őket!Ez nem változik.
Hajrá csajok!


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Sziasztok!
Részemről én is megvédeném a csajokat, mert tudjuk, hogy nálunk azért elég erős a bajnokság, így elég nehéz mindig formában lenni. Azért Mehlman Ibiben egy picit csalódtam


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 23)

Szerintem nem támadta őket senki,csak megrovásban részesítettük a csapatot.A komplett delegációt(nem csak a csajok hibáztak).
Ki kell javítani a hibákat és a fejekben rendet rakni.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 24)

filozófus írta:


> Szerintem nem támadta őket senki,csak megrovásban részesítettük a csapatot.A komplett delegációt(nem csak a csajok hibáztak).
> Ki kell javítani a hibákat és a fejekben rendet rakni.


Igen egyetértek veled,ugyanez a véleményem!Lesz ez még jobb is!


----------



## opel (2007 December 25)

Bizzunk benne,hogy lesz ez jobb is.Eszembe jutott a VB alatt sokszor ,hogy Mocsai Lajost milyen sokan bírálták az elvesztett olimpiai és VB döntő miatt!!!!!Németh András nem rossz edző,a Fradinál sokszor bizonyított,de most nagyon gyenge volt a produkció!!!!Milyen jó lett volna most az elvesztett VB döntő???!!!Nincs jelen pillanatban jelőltem a balkezes átlövő posztra.Lehet,hogy az olimpiai selejtezőig nem is talál senki másik játékost ,nagyon rövid az idő!!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

Mehlmann Ibi sokkal jobb játékos annál,mint ahogy játszott a vb-n.Nem sikerült neki ez az év Dániában,sérült is volt,beteg is.Valami nem volt kerek idén nála.2006-ban még az eb All Star csapatába is beválasztották.Nem felejthetett el kézilabdázni.
Lehetőségek a jobbátlövő posztra:Ibin kívül _Benyáts Bea,Soós Viktória._
Én Soóssal próbálkoznék András helyében,22 éves,tehetséges,a Fradiban játszik,persze Ibi jelenleg még jobb megoldás,de,ha nem szedi össze magát,akkor jöhetne SóskaEsetleg még Szucsánszki Zizit lehet játszatni átlövőként,bár Ő igazából irányító.
Sajnos ennyi.Nincs utánpótlásunk,ahogy András is mondta.


----------



## opel (2007 December 26)

*filozófus*



filozófus írta:


> Mehlmann Ibi sokkal jobb játékos annál,mint ahogy játszott a vb-n.Nem sikerült neki ez az év Dániában,sérült is volt,beteg is.Valami nem volt kerek idén nála.2006-ban még az eb All Star csapatába is beválasztották.Nem felejthetett el kézilabdázni.
> Lehetőségek a jobbátlövő posztra:Ibin kívül _Benyáts Bea,Soós Viktória._
> Én Soóssal próbálkoznék András helyében,22 éves,tehetséges,a Fradiban játszik,persze Ibi jelenleg még jobb megoldás,de,ha nem szedi össze magát,akkor jöhetne SóskaEsetleg még Szucsánszki Zizit lehet játszatni átlövőként,bár Ő igazából irányító.
> Sajnos ennyi.Nincs utánpótlásunk,ahogy András is mondta.


A Dunaferrben van Soprony A. és Laluska E./nem emlékszem Ő balkezes-e?/.Valóban nincs utánpótlás ,nevelni sem lehet,ha nincs.Sokáig volt Radulovics elkényelmesedett mindenki!!!Talán nem is keresték a balkezes átlövőket!!!!????Benyáts már "öreg" nemzetközi megméretéshez.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 26)

filozófus írta:


> Én úgy látom,hogy Pastrovics viszonylag megfelelően tudná helyettesíteni,majdan pedig Haris,aki nagy tehetség és klasszis lehet.Szerintem nem a kapusposzton vannak/lesznek gondjaink.


 
Nem vagy kicsit elfogult a fradistákkal? 

Objektíven nézve egyik sem tűnik megfelelő helyettesnek.
Bár Haris aranyos.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 26)

opel írta:


> Bizzunk benne,hogy lesz ez jobb is.Eszembe jutott a VB alatt sokszor ,hogy Mocsai Lajost milyen sokan bírálták az elvesztett olimpiai és VB döntő miatt!!!!!Németh András nem rossz edző,a Fradinál sokszor bizonyított,de most nagyon gyenge volt a produkció!!!!Milyen jó lett volna most az elvesztett VB döntő???!!!Nincs jelen pillanatban jelőltem a balkezes átlövő posztra.Lehet,hogy az olimpiai selejtezőig nem is talál senki másik játékost ,nagyon rövid az idő!!!!!


 
Mocsait jobban kedveltem.
És az akkori csapat jóval erősebb volt.
Szerintem a 2003-ban látott csapat volt a legjobb válogatott, amelyet magyar színekben láttam kézilabdázni.
Még volt Radulovics és Farkas Ági, de már Görbe is.
És akkor Pálinger és Kulcsár Anita még szóba sem került...


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

opel írta:


> A Dunaferrben van Soprony A. és Laluska E./nem emlékszem Ő balkezes-e?/.Valóban nincs utánpótlás ,nevelni sem lehet,ha nincs.Sokáig volt Radulovics elkényelmesedett mindenki!!!Talán nem is keresték a balkezes átlövőket!!!!????Benyáts már "öreg" nemzetközi megméretéshez.


Nos,Soprony valóban jobbátlövő,de jobbszélső is.Nem tudom,melyik poszton játszik a csapatában.Lehet,hogy inkább szélsőt.Lehet,András úgy véli,hogy nem elég jó ahhoz,hogy kerettag legyen(vagy nem volt formában).Laluska mindkét poszton(já-bá) játszik elvileg,de nem igazán lehetett hallani róla az idén,lehet,nem véletlen.
Esetleg még az is szóba jöhet,hogy túl fiatalnak és tapasztalatlannak vélte a kapitány őket(86-osak).

u.i.:azért Benyáts csak 27 éves.Viszont nem nagyon fejlődött.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Nem vagy kicsit elfogult a fradistákkal?
> 
> Objektíven nézve egyik sem tűnik megfelelő helyettesnek.
> Bár Haris aranyos.


Én csak azt mondom,amit látokSzerintem jók lennének,és nem csak szerintem:-D


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Mocsait jobban kedveltem.
> És az akkori csapat jóval erősebb volt.
> Szerintem a 2003-ban látott csapat volt a legjobb válogatott, amelyet magyar színekben láttam kézilabdázni.
> Még volt Radulovics és Farkas Ági, de már Görbe is.
> És akkor Pálinger és Kulcsár Anita még szóba sem került...


Ez érdekes.Te vagy az egyetlen,akit "ismerek" és ezt mondja:lol:
Nézd meg,Mocsai most a Veszprém edzője.Nem is jutott tovább a csapat a BL-ben.Egyszerűen nem tudta motiválni a játékosokat.Amikor kiderült,hogy ő lesz az edző,hát...nem örültem neki,na.Igaz,hogy a csapat sem olyan jó,mint Zovkonál.
Amúgy Mocsainak klasszisabb játékosai voltak,mint most Andrásnak ugye,emlékszünk.És az valóban csapat volt!Fel nem merült a széthúzás,pedig voltak kudarcok akkor is.A mai fiatalok sajnos más mentalitásúak,mint az akkoriak.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 26)

Legyen igazad! 

De én csak akkor hiszem el, ha látom a bravúrjaikat.
Viszont feltételezem, h ha tényleg olyan jók, akkor Németh A. már meghívta volna őket a keretbe, hiszem mégiscsak jobban ismerheti a képességeiket nálunk.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 26)

filozófus írta:


> Ez érdekes.Te vagy az egyetlen,akit "ismerek" és ezt mondja:lol:
> Nézd meg,Mocsai most a Veszprém edzője.Nem is jutott tovább a csapat a BL-ben.Egyszerűen nem tudta motiválni a játékosokat.Amikor kiderült,hogy ő lesz az edző,hát...nem örültem neki,na.Igaz,hogy a csapat sem olyan jó,mint Zovkonál.
> Amúgy Mocsainak klasszisabb játékosai voltak,mint most Andrásnak ugye,emlékszünk.És az valóban csapat volt!Fel nem merült a széthúzás,pedig voltak kudarcok akkor is.A mai fiatalok sajnos más mentalitásúak,mint az akkoriak.


 
Mentalitás tekintetében egyetértünk.
Nagyon szomorú, h ez a helyzet...


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Legyen igazad!
> 
> De én csak akkor hiszem el, ha látom a bravúrjaikat.
> Viszont feltételezem, h ha tényleg olyan jók, akkor Németh A. már meghívta volna őket a keretbe, hiszem mégiscsak jobban ismerheti a képességeiket nálunk.


Azért Kati és Orsi sokkal tapasztaltabbak és Kati a legjobb magyar kapus,ugye.Amúgy Pastrovics kerettag volt már.Viszont Haris még nem teljesen magyar.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 26)

Nem az a szomorú, h egyetértünk! 

Hanem a csapategység és a megfelelő mentalitás hiánya.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Nem az a szomorú, h egyetértünk!
> 
> Hanem a csapategység és a megfelelő mentalitás hiánya.


:lol:Értettem
Remélem összeszedi magát a csapat.


----------



## csavaR-GO (2007 December 26)

Azt én is nagyon remélem. 

Mehémann posztján reaktiváljuk Németh Helgát!
Milyen ötlet?


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

csavaR-GO írta:


> Azt én is nagyon remélem.
> 
> Mehémann posztján reaktiváljuk Németh Helgát!
> Milyen ötlet?


Nagyon adnám!:-DÉn is gondoltam rá.De sajnos nem valószínű


----------



## opel (2007 December 26)

*filozófus*



filozófus írta:


> Nagyon adnám!:-DÉn is gondoltam rá.De sajnos nem valószínű


Egy jó Németh Helga aranyat érne,de ahogy én tudom nem vállalná.Elég sérülékeny már.Sajnos a jó balkezes átlövők lassan kiöregednek és sérülékenyek.


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 27)

Gondolom az ünnepek után hozzá látnak a csapat erősítéshez!Az általatok felsorolt nevek elég jől hangzanak,bár Szucsi valóban fiatal ,de nagyon aktiv,Németh Helga jó lenne szerintem is!Ibolya talán magához tér!Én bízom a további szereplésben,ha a fejekben rend lesz ,az eredmények is jönnek!


----------



## GLECCSER (2007 December 27)

Magyar kézis lányok ugy láttam nem birták a végét nem erövel talán fejbe nem volt klasszikus átlövö aki távolrol is bátran löhetett volna....de még sok oka lehet neki de lényeg,hogy márc.olimpiai selejtezö verhetö ellenfelekkel...HAJRÁ............


----------



## aniko45 (2007 December 28)

GLECCSER írta:


> Magyar kézis lányok ugy láttam nem birták a végét nem erövel talán fejbe nem volt klasszikus átlövö aki távolrol is bátran löhetett volna....de még sok oka lehet neki de lényeg,hogy márc.olimpiai selejtezö verhetö ellenfelekkel...HAJRÁ............


 


Egyetértek veled!Én is a márciust várom,remélem több örömünk lesz mint az elmult hetekben volt!HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG!


----------



## Mapecho2 (2008 Január 3)

(hosszú idő után visszatértem; örülök, hogy a topikomat életben tartottátok  )

VB nem sikerült a legjobban


----------



## filozófus (2008 Január 3)

Szia

Hát nem,de lehet javítani és meg fogjuk mutatni,hogy nagyon jó csapat vagyunk és tudunk küzdeni a másikért.A győri a ferencvárosiért,a debreceni a székesfehérváriért és így tovább.


----------



## ax07 (2008 Január 3)

*Harcolni*

Kezilabda jó sport megtanít harcolni. Egy meccsel minden véget ér holnap már nem érdekes ki volt a legjobb, csak az a fontos ki akkor a legjobb. Ezt felejtették el a magyar lányok a VB no meg tobbet harcolni.


----------



## opel (2008 Január 3)

Szerintetek mi lesz a férfi csapattal?Siker vagy kudarc?Nagy Laci melyik énjét fogja bemutatni?Nagyon bízom,de kicsit félek is!!!


----------



## Mapecho2 (2008 Január 4)

Nagy lacit régóta nem láttam játszani, nem tudom milyen formában van.


----------



## opel (2008 Január 5)

A győri női csapat még mindig nagyon jó!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Január 5)

Voltak időszakok,mikor nagyon jól játszottunk,de legtöbbször az volt az érzésem,mintha mi még csak most tanulnánk a kézilabdát és a franciák oktatnák.
Nenad szar volt és Eklemovics sem nyújtott jó teljesítményt.Remélem feljavulnak és bebizonyítják,hogy volt értelme a honosításuknak.
Hiányposzt a balátlövő,nagyon,viszont jobbátlövőnk van 4 is.A csajoknál meg a jobbátlövő a hiányposzt és balátlövőink vannak többen is.Kár,hogy nem lehet csere-berélni...


----------



## opel (2008 Február 17)

Nehéz Szegedi győzelem,de sikerült.


----------



## opel (2008 Február 20)

Végre a női kapitánynak két fiatal ,lendületes,céltudatos segítője van!!!Remélem megoldják a feladatot.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 23)

Szia Opel!Láttad ma a Szeged-Barcelona meccset?Mit szólsz hozzá?


----------



## opel (2008 Február 23)

Igen láttam.Sokáig elég jól tartotta magát a Szeged.A nagyobb tudás és tapasztalat végül Barca győzelmet eredményezett.Talán ez a reális eredmény.


----------



## opel (2008 Február 24)

Győri női csapat nagyon jól menetel!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 25)

Remekül haladnak!28 győzelem sorozatban,ez tényleg párját ritkítja!


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

Mit tippeltek a hétvégi Győri meccsre? további menetelés? vagy lesz egy kis kiengedés!!! Halljuk-halljuk a tippeket!

Hajrá Bányász!!


----------



## opel (2008 Február 29)

Győri győzelem,esetleg döntetlen.Bár ilyen nagy menetelésnél egyszer talán tőrvényszerű a gyengébb játék is.


----------



## gyicu (2008 Március 1)

Sziasztok!
Szerintem győz a Győr! Igaza van opel-nek, lehet, hogy kicsit gyengébbek lesznek, de azért csak megverjük a Nürnberget! A végén remek lenne egy jó kis Győr–Hypo csata!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 1)

Győr-Hypo döntőnek én is örülnék. 
Gondban lennék,hogy kinek szurkoljak...


----------



## opel (2008 Március 1)

30 ból 30 a Győri csapat márlege.Tévedtem nem volt gyengébb játék.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 2)

Nagyon klassz volt!Jók ezek a győri csajok!Sok ilyet kivánok még nekik és magunknak is!


----------



## opel (2008 Március 2)

A Szeged botlott.Nem értem a második félidei játékot,mit tudnak ilyen rutinos játékosok csinálni?Ennyi sérült van talán?Számomra meglepő!


----------



## motiv (2008 Március 3)

Minden elismerésem a győri etos lányoké. Szerintem a győr az a csapat, amelyik minden elért eredményét száz százalékosan megérdemelte, látszik hogy mindent beleadnak. Hajrá lányok! 

Aki Győri ETO szurkoló, az rossz ember nem lehet!


----------



## keedjauw (2008 Március 3)

Remélem Tomori ezt a formáját a válogatottban is tudja majd hozni. 

A döntőbe jutás előtt még van egy elődöntő, ahová vagy a Viborg vagy az oroszok jönnek a másik csoportból, egyik sem lesz könnyű. Mindenesetre a Győr a sok nemzeközi 2. helye után megérdemelne egy kupagyőzelmet.


----------



## opel (2008 Március 4)

Sajnos Pálinger kidőlt a sórból.Talán a többiek jobban küzdenek és figyelnek majd.


----------



## opel (2008 Március 8)

A Szegednek ma is szerencséje volt.Vagy jó csapatnak szerencséje is van.A Veszprém nyert idegenben /Dániában./


----------



## opel (2008 Március 9)

Botlott a Győr.Meglátszott a sérültek hiánya!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)

opel írta:


> Botlott a Győr.Meglátszott a sérültek hiánya!!!


 

A szivem megszakadt miattuk.De hát soka sérült.És meglátszik,hogy nincs Pálinger sem a kapuban.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Kár, hogy a férfi kézilabda válogatott nem jutott ki az olimpiára!


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Da legalább a nők ott lesznek!!! HAJRÁ!!!


----------



## opel (2008 Március 15)

Szeged feltámadt ma,a Barcelóna ellen.


----------



## Jig (2008 Március 16)

Veszprém-Kolding 25. perc 13-12


----------



## opel (2008 Március 16)

Szép kézilabda hétvége.


----------



## Jig (2008 Március 18)

Idén meglehetne a női BL és EHF meg a férfi KEK


----------



## opel (2008 Március 18)

Hát igen,ma szerencsénk volt.A sokadik lépés is talán meglesz a végső sikerhez.


----------



## opel (2008 Március 21)

Az EHF nem semmi pankrációt csinál.Ehhez senkinek semmi szava nincs.Nemcsak Magyarországon kellene felháborodni!!!Ez fantasztikus!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## keedjauw (2008 Március 28)

Megvertük a lengyeleket 9-cel. 30 kapott gól az rengeteg, és még mindig 3 emberesek vagyunk. Kiváncsi lettem volna a jó formában lévő Tomorira (bár a vb-n elég gyenge volt) és Pigniczkire (Mocsainál ő védekezett a legjobban), kár, hogy mindketten megsérültek. Ahhoz, hogy ne kelljen számolgatni a végén, nem lenne szabad kikapni holnap a románoktól (bár matematikailag egy 8 gólos vereség még belefér, de inkább nyerjünk, mint a télen).


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

Azért végül csak kijutottunk az olimpiára! Végig szurkoltam a románok és a japánok elleni meccset is. Remélem az új szakvezetés "gatyába rázza" a lányokat. Bízzunk egy jó olimpiai helyezésben.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 1)

én is örömmel nyugtáztam hogy sikerült az olimpiára való kijutás,!Remélhetőlegnem szurják el mint az EB-t!


----------



## opel (2008 Április 1)

Sikerült kijutni az OLIMPIÁRA!!!Most már "csak" egy jó balkezes átlövőt kellene találni!!!


----------



## keedjauw (2008 Április 1)

Szép lassan el kellene kezdeni összerakni a védekezést az olimpiára, mert azért ezen a 3 meccsen átlagban 30 gólt kaptunk, ami rengeteg.


----------



## opel (2008 Április 1)

*keedjauw*



keedjauw írta:


> Szép lassan el kellene kezdeni összerakni a védekezést az olimpiára, mert azért ezen a 3 meccsen átlagban 30 gólt kaptunk, ami rengeteg.


Sajnos ez így igaz ahogy írtad!!!Van feladat az olimpiáig.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 2)

Reméljük megtalálják edzőink a jó megoldást!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Amikor még minden szép volt


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Pálinger Kati


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Tápai Szabina


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Görbicz Anita a világ legjobb áttlövője.Mit megadnák ha találkozhatnák vele.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 8)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 8)

<TABLE id=table1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>
 



Vanyus Attila
</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>




Konkoly Csaba
</TD><TD align=middle>




Kiss Lajos
</TD></TR><TR><TD>



Bordásné Horváth Mariann​</TD><TD colSpan=2>
</TD><TD>



Bakos István​</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=4><TABLE id=table2 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2>




*Oguntoye Viktória
* </TD><TD align=middle>




Tomori Zsuzsanna
</TD><TD align=middle>




Drávai Gyöngyi
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2>




*Deáki Dóra

*</TD><TD align=middle>




Dokic Ana

</TD><TD align=middle>




Vérten Orsolya

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2>




Mravikova Katarina 

</TD><TD align=middle>




Szegedi Orsolya

</TD><TD align=middle>




Szölösi Patrícia

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2>




Temes Bernadett
 </TD><TD align=middle>




Karnik Szabina
</TD><TD align=middle>




Herr Orsolya
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2 height=240>




Görbicz Anita
</TD><TD align=middle height=240>




Kovacsics Anikó
</TD><TD align=middle height=240>




Bradeanu Aurelia
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>




Pálinger Katalin​</TD><TD>



Hornyák Ágnes​</TD><TD>




Spiridon Simona​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>



Dr. Balogh Péter​</TD><TD>



Dr. Szálassy László​</TD><TD>



Cseh Zsolt​</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=4><TABLE id=table3 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Április 8)

Hajrá ETO Győr


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 12)

Hajrá Építők!!!!!!!


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

Hajrá Pick Szeged !


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

Dunaferr-Győr döntő lesz

A mérkőzést a Győr kezdte jobban, a 15. percre négygólos előnyre tett szert az otthon játszó gárda (9-5). Az első játékrész végére még nőtt is a különbség, ami nagyban volt köszönhető az ebben a szakaszban hét gólig jutó Görbicznek. 

A második félidőben Herr Orsolya helyett Pálinger védte a Győr kapuját, hasonlóan eredményesen. A szakasz felénél ezzel együtt az FTC feljött két gólra (21-19), de ennél közelebb nem került ellenfeléhez. A végjátékban ismét a győriek voltak jobbak, így bejutottak a döntőbe. 
Eredmény, elődöntő: Győri Audi ETO KC - Budapest Bank-FTC 29-25 (15-10) A vasárnapi program: a 3. helyért: DVSC-Aquaticum - Budapest Bank-FTC 15 óra, döntő: Dunaferr-Győri Audi ETO KC 17:30 óra.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

filozófus írta:


> Hajrá Építők!!!!!!!


Bent vagyunk a KEK döntőben!Szép volt, fiúk!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

afca írta:


> Dunaferr-Győr döntő lesz
> 
> A mérkőzést a Győr kezdte jobban, a 15. percre négygólos előnyre tett szert az otthon játszó gárda (9-5). Az első játékrész végére még nőtt is a különbség, ami nagyban volt köszönhető az ebben a szakaszban hét gólig jutó Görbicznek.
> 
> ...


Nagyot küzdöttek a lányik!Minden tiszteletem az övék!Példát vehetnének róluk egy páranNagy kár,hogy szétszedik a csapatotMaglódi takarodj!


----------



## opel (2008 Április 13)

*filozófus*



filozófus írta:


> Nagyot küzdöttek a lányik!Minden tiszteletem az övék!Példát vehetnének róluk egy páranNagy kár,hogy szétszedik a csapatotMaglódi takarodj!


Ezt a hírt honnan veszed?Ha valóban így van ,akkor ez a magyar kézilabda és a magyar sport tragédiája!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

A játékosok és Zsiga Gyula hónapok óta nem kepnak fizetést.Nem prémiumot,hanem a bérüket!Megélhetési gondokkal küzdenek.Gyula és Maglódi Lajos az edző szerződésének a felbontásában egyezkednek.Gyula nem akar perelni minket.
Beállósunk és csapatkapitányunk is egyben,már biztos távozik:
„_Szép emlékekkel távozom a Fradiból Debrecenbe, hiszen sok remek eredményt értem el a klubban – mondta a beállós. – Az új motivációk keresése mellett az is a távozásra ösztönzött, hogy a Loki, amelyhez egy évet írtam alá, biztosabb anyagi hátterű csapat, míg az FTC-ben az utóbbi időben bizonytalan volt, mikor kapunk fizetést. Több hónap a klub elmaradása, és a játékosok emiatt problémákkal küzdenek. A szerződésem lejár a nyáron, ezért sok kitűnő külföldi és hazai ajánlatot meghallgattam. Ezek közül a Debrecené volt a leghízelgőbb. A Fraditól békében, korrekten köszönök el, és remélem, mielőbb kilábal gondjaiból."_ *(Lucia Uhraková)*

N.Andrásnak,Kirsnernek és Tóthnak,csak hármuknak 30 millióval tartozik a szakosztály...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 14)

Hát ez szomorú hir!Bár én Uhrakovának örülök,a Lokinak kellenek a jó játékosok,mert igen sok gondja volt az utóbbi időben.(a leg jobb játékosai anyai örömök elé néznek, Szűcs Gabi külföldre szerződik,stb.)De hogy a Fradit szétcincálják? ez durva!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 15)

Ha külföldre igazolt volna,az kevésbé fájna.De pont az egyik legnagyobb ellenhez 
Ez van...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 16)

de gondolj arra hogy a Lokis barátaidnak örömet okoz!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 17)

Nekem nincsenek Lokis barátaim  Itt egy Lokistát ismerek,de Pistit még nem ismerem olyan rég óta...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 17)

*Sz.Piroska után újabb játékosunk döntött a maradás mellett! 
Válogatott irányítónk, Szucsánszki Zita a sok ajánlat és megkeresés ellenére úgy döntött, hogy kitölti élő szerződését, és a következő szezonra is a játékosunk marad!*

*Köszönjük Zizi!Szeretünk!*


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 18)

No nagyon örülök,Sz.P.és Sz Zita is nagyon jó játékosok!És kedves Filozófus ajánlom figyelmedbe szerény magamat ,én is erősen Loki drukker vagyok!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 19)

Akkor jó :lol:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 20)

Botrány volt a Kupadöntő!Remélem eltiltják a verekedős szegedi renitenseket.
http://www.mno.hu/portal/555805
És ez csak,ami a mecsen történt...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 23)

Mit szóltok a kézisek büntetéséhez?úgy látszik példát akarnak statuálni!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 23)

Tehát erről van szó:
http://www.sportforum.hu/?page=cikkek&katid=39&subkat=174&newsid=72095

Valaki mondja már meg,hogy Gál miért kapott büntetést?????A Szeged edzője,Matics meg csak 200 ezret???
Tök jó,hogy a szövetségnek lesz pénze...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 25)

*Ízig-vérig Fradista* 
Itt a példa minden játékos előtt!
http://ftcpe.hu/index.php?o=h&&aa=673&&szaa=2


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 26)

Kösz, az interjut-igen jó!Szurkolok a Fradinak találják meg a legjobb folytatást!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 28)

Köszönöm Anikó!Jó hallani ezt egy Loki szurkolótól.Jólesik, na.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 2)

Fiatalokkal töltik fel a Fradi keretét
http://inforadio.hu/hir/sport/hir-197268

Véglegessé vált, hogy a 2008-09 -es szezonban már nem Zsiga Gyula fogja irányítani a felnőtt csapatunk edzéseit, aki közös megegyezéssel válik meg tőlünk. 
Utódja az ifjúsági csapatunk jelenlegi edzője, *Elek Gábor* lesz. 

*Elek Gábor* jelentős FTC-s kötődéssel rendelkezik. Édesanyja, a nemrég elhunyt Elekné Rothermel Anna, a nőikézilabda-csapatunk remek kapusa volt, a Klub Örökös Bajnoka, az FTC Aranydiplomával kitüntett sportolója. Édesapja, Elek Gyula 1966-1992 között megszakítás nélkül volt a Ferencváros nőikézilabda-csapatának az edzője. 
Gábor egy éve tért vissza a Ferencvároshoz, s irányítása alatt ifjúsági csapatunk teljesítménye jelentős változáson ment át. A visszalevő fordulóktól függetlenül már megnyerték az NB-II. Észak Felnőtt bajnokságát, ezzel kivívták az indulási jogot az NB-I/B-ben. Az NB-I. ifjúsági bajnokságában negyon jó esélyük van a 2. hely megszerzésére, s ugyancsak a 2. helyen végeztek az Országos Ifjúsági Kupában. 
Kivánjuk, hogy legalább ilyen sikeresen végezze munkáját felnőtt csapatunknál is!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 3)

Hajrá Építők!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## opel (2008 Május 3)

A Veszprém szép győzelmet aratott ma!!!Talán sokan elfogadják Mocsai Lajost,akik eddig szidták.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 3)

Szép munka volt!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## CSFV (2008 Május 5)

A Veszprém egy újabb nagy siker kapujában áll! Ha okosan játszanak, ennek az előnynek elégnek kell lennie a kupa megszerzéséhez!


----------



## opel (2008 Május 5)

*Csfv*



CSFV írta:


> A Veszprém egy újabb nagy siker kapujában áll! Ha okosan játszanak, ennek az előnynek elégnek kell lennie a kupa megszerzéséhez!


Remélem igazad lesz.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 5)

CSFV írta:


> A Veszprém egy újabb nagy siker kapujában áll! Ha okosan játszanak, ennek az előnynek elégnek kell lennie a kupa megszerzéséhez!


 
Szurkolunk nekik!HAJRÁ VESZPRÉM!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

Jaj






afca írta:


>


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 6)

Pasi (Pastrovics Melinda) is távozik a Fradiból  A Debrecenbe megy Ő is. :S


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 7)

filozófus írta:


> Pasi (Pastrovics Melinda) is távozik a Fradiból  A Debrecenbe megy Ő is. :S


 
Jó játékos?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 8)

A kapusunk (volt), válogatott kerettag.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 8)

Ma olvastam róla a megyei újságban,Triffa helyett szerződtették.A LOKI -ban is nagy a fluktuáció!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 10)

Hajrá Építők!Hajrá Veszprém!Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## opel (2008 Május 10)

Ma megnyerte a KEK-et a Veszprém.Szép volt fiúk és Mocsai Lajos!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 11)

Hurrá!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 11)

Hát nem kétség, hogy jobbak voltunk.Nagy eredmény ez a magyar kézilabdának!
Nagyszerű volt a Veszprém!Igazi csapat!Pericsnek meg egy puszi így virtuálisan, mert, ha nem tudnám, hogy szerb, akkor azt mondanám, tud küzdeni a hazája csapatáért, hatalmas szíve van!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 11)

*Bajnok a Győri Audi ETO KC*



*Két fordulóval a bajnokság vége előtt eldőlt, hogy a Győr női kézilabdacsapata szerezte meg aranyérmet. Az egymás elleni eredmények is a Győrnek kedveznek. *


----------



## opel (2008 Május 11)

Gratuláció,de a BL is összejöhetett volna.Talán jövőre,bár nem tudom milyen erős lesz a Győr.


----------



## geda88 (2008 Május 19)

Örülök hogy a Kiel nyerte meg a BL-t!nagyon jó csapat!a legjobb a világon!


----------



## opel (2008 Május 25)

Veszprém magyar bajnok lett. Szép volt fiúk és Mocsai Lajos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StIs10 (2008 Május 26)

Bajnok lett a Veszprém de az öt lejátszott döntő meccs alatt elég feszült volt a hangulat, verekedés is volt meg minden.
Én viszont tudom a megoldást a kézilabda meccseken felgyűlt feszültségek levezetésére:
1. férfiaknál: ha vége van a meccsnek, hagyni kell őket verekedni, mindegyik nagy melák úgyis, a közönség tombol
2. nőknél: a végső sípszó után krómozott rudak emelkednének ki a pálya talajából, lányaink megszabadulnának egyébként is izzadt ruháiktól (szégyenlősebbek maradhatnak topless) és vidám tánccal szórakoztatnák szurkolóikat
Ha tőlem függne...


----------



## panka16 (2008 Június 10)

végre egy olyan oldal,ahol a kézilabdának is van külön topikja!!!minden oldalról hiányoltam eddig!!!de itt végre van


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Június 19)

Mit szóltok a férfi válogatottunk világbajnokságra való jutásához?


----------



## opel (2008 Június 25)

Nehéz volt,de igazából mondhatni kötelező volt .


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Június 25)

Én nagyon örülök neki,legalább lesz miert izgulnunk ujra!Remélem sok örömünk lesz benne!


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

GáL Gyula!


----------



## opel (2008 Július 5)

*Szaba*



Szaba írta:


> GáL Gyula!


Ezzel mit akarsz?Így magában semmit nem mond!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 6)

Lehetne Gál Gyuláról ezt-azt mondani,nem igaz Opel?


----------



## Bubus03 (2008 Július 6)

g


----------



## opel (2008 Július 7)

*aniko45*



aniko45 írta:


> Lehetne Gál Gyuláról ezt-azt mondani,nem igaz Opel?


Így igaz,nagyon régóta ismerem.Elentmondásos figura a magyar kézilabdában.Nem rossz játékos ,de...


----------



## afca (2008 Július 29)

*Harmadfokú égési sérülést szenvedett Görbicz Anita.*

Hétfő este főzés közben forró olajat borított a lábfejére Görbicz Anita, a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott irányítója. Tegnap este még csak egy százalék esélyt adtak arra, hogy pályára léphet az olimpián. 


 Görbicz "tűzközelben

Dr. Szálasy László csapatorvos még nem tudott érdemben nyilatkozni a játékos sérüléséről, de jelen helyzetben körülbelül 50 százalék az esély arra, hogy Görbicz pályára léphet Pekingben. Hajdu János szövetségi kapitány elmondta, mindenképpen elviszi Pekingbe a válogatott egyik legjobbját. 
"Most a legfontosabb, hogy betartsam az orvosi utasításokat, mert értelemszerűen nagyon szeretnék ott lenni az olimpián" – nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Görbicz Anita. 
Dr. Balogh Péter így nyilatkozott a sérülésről: "Görbicz jobb lábfején és az ujjai között szenvedett felületes és mély égési sérüléseket. Az biztos, amennyiben javul annyit az állapota, akkor is csak egy speciális, zselatinos kötéssel léphet pályára és természetesen folyamatos kezelésre szorul" 
MTI/para 

<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 30)

Micsoda PECH!Remélem pályára tud azért lépni G. Anita,mert bizony ez nagy érvágás lenne a magyar csapatnak!


----------



## opel (2008 Július 30)

Azt nem értem miért nem figyelnek és vigyáznak magukra az Olimpia előtt a magyar sportolók.Itt most Görbicz Anitára gondolok,nem Kolora.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 30)

Hát igen,szegény Koló ,ő már nem vigyázhat!Nagy tragédia!


----------



## csavaR-GO (2008 Augusztus 10)

Jól kezdték a csajok az olimpiát szerencsére. 
Remélem, hajnalban brazilverés lesz.


----------



## Gávelné (2008 Augusztus 10)

Kézisek,

Tud valaki Borsodba amatőr szintű női vagy vegyes csapatot...
Szivesen lejárnék heti 2-3 alkalommal mozogni egy pár órát.
Jó pár évvel ezelőtt labdáztam és most nagyon hiányzik

Aki tud bármilyen infot: 
[email protected]


Köszi!!!!


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

Hajrá Komló:d:d:d


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

Néztétek ma a magyar meccset?


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

A vége izgi volt...


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

becsülni kell azt az 1 pontot is,sztem,ki is kaphattunk volna


----------



## fabonyisrac (2008 Augusztus 15)

Nagyon sok sikert kivánok magyar nöi válogatottnak!!!


----------



## fabonyisrac (2008 Augusztus 15)

Magyarország -Oroszország 24:33
olimpia 2008


----------



## norbi84 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Hajrá lányok! Meglesz az az arany!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Ha nem is arany,de legalább érem!


----------



## dicklips (2008 Augusztus 19)

legjobb a dorogi ese . városom csapata


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Na mit szóltok a Román -Magyar mai meccshez?


----------



## Táltos (2008 Augusztus 19)

Az elmúlt meccs után (Kórea), minden elismerésem az Övék. Jól felpörögtek.
Nehéz falat lesz Oroszország.
Bízom benne, hogy túljutnak rajtuk, nem akad meg a torkukon.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Igazad legyen Táltoskám!Hajrá Lányok!


----------



## opel (2008 Augusztus 21)

Sajnos megakadt,de nemcsak a játékosok tehetnek róla!!!Bár Ők is hibáztak elég sokat- 13 ziccer maradt ki-.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 22)

Az ujabb Koreával vivott meccs ,biztosan izgalmas lesz.Hajrá lányok!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 23)

Hát ennyi,de jó volt,kár hogy nem jött össze az érem!


----------



## opel (2008 Augusztus 24)

A két utolsó mérkőzésen korábbi önmagához képest jól játszott a válogatott.Voltak hibák,de nyerhető mérkőzések voltak.Kicsit a játékvezetők is " belenyúltak " a mérkőzésekbe.Nem szoktam játékvezetőkre hivatkozni,de sajnos most így volt!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Egyetértek!


----------



## Gávelné (2008 Augusztus 25)

Halihó Mindenki!
Olimpia 4. helyezés szép! Nagyon szép Csajok!
Büszkék lehetünk...

Kérdésem a következő: Borsod megyében van-e olyan egyén aki ezen a szép eredményen felbuzdulva hajlandó lenne hobbi szinten kézizni heti 1-2 alkalommal?
Én nagyon vágyom rá, hogy játszhassak, mivel korábban már amatőr szinten pötyörésztem...

Valaki esetleg tud-e amatőr csapatról Miskolcon vagy környékén?
Valaki adott egy tippet miszerint a miskolci Fundamentások alapitottak egy csapatot, de sehol nem tudom utolérni őket, sajnos!

Mindenkinek köszi előre is aki segiteni tud!

Köszi 

Üdv


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 25)

Sajnos segiteni nem tudok,de dicséretesnek tartom az elhatározást!Sok sikert,jó csapatot,jó játékot kivánok!Üdv:Aniko








Gávelné írta:


> Halihó Mindenki!
> Olimpia 4. helyezés szép! Nagyon szép Csajok!
> Büszkék lehetünk...
> 
> ...


----------



## imre914 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Szeretem a kézi labdát!


----------



## imre914 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Én is régen kéziztem de többet voltam kiálitva mint amenyit játszottam!xD


----------



## opel (2008 Augusztus 30)

*imre914*



imre914 írta:


> Én is régen kéziztem de többet voltam kiálitva mint amenyit játszottam!xD


Ilyen durva játékos voltál?Ez sajnos nem dicséretes teljesítmény.


----------



## ferto (2008 Augusztus 31)

ezt miért kell tudni?


----------



## opel (2008 Augusztus 31)

Jobb ha tudja az ember.


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*olimpia*

valkai megtudja mondani kinyerte az olimpiat 1984ben???


----------



## opel (2008 Szeptember 11)

*albertcsani*



albertcsani írta:


> valkai megtudja mondani kinyerte az olimpiat 1984ben???


Női vagy férfi?


----------



## opel (2008 Szeptember 13)

Ha jól emlékszem mind a kettő Jugoszlávia.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 18)

Helo Opel!Mit szólsz a női válogatott új vezetőségéhez?


----------



## opel (2008 Szeptember 22)

*aniko45*



aniko45 írta:


> Helo Opel!Mit szólsz a női válogatott új vezetőségéhez?


Szerintem mindenképpen magyar edző kellett.Imre Vilit régóta ismerem,fiatal kora ellenére rutinos és tapasztalt edzőnek tartom.Így hárman meg fogják oldani a feledatot,ha hagyják őket nyugodtan dolgozni!!!!


----------



## lacika2008 (2008 Szeptember 22)

ewqe


----------



## Dinus76 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!

Mint újonc ezen a fórumon, beköszönök hozzátok is. Nagyon nagy kézilabda drukker vagyok. Imádom a győri Audi-Etot. A többieket is persze, de még is csak a szülővárosom a favorit. Az olimpiát én is végignéztem, de nem szívesen mondanék minden meccsről véleményt, s nem a lányok miatt elsősorban.
Remélem az új szövetségi kapitány temperamentumosabb lesz, s ki áll a csajok érdekei mellett.


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

király!


----------



## opel (2008 November 4)

Nagyon jól játszott vasárnap a férfi kézilabda válogatott.


----------



## falikep (2008 November 13)

minden ok


----------



## opel (2008 November 30)

Ma győzött a magyar férfi kézilabda válogatott a finnek ellen.


----------



## opel (2008 November 30)

Sok régi kezdő embert nélkülözve,több variációt kipróbálva.


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 2)

Remélhetőleg a honosítottaink is hamar hadrendbe foghatóak lesznek!


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 2)

Ma kezdődik a női kézi Eb! Nem sok a sanszunk a csoprtunkon belül, de akkor is:
HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!


----------



## Arima3 (2008 December 3)

18.15-kor kezdődik a Románi elleni mérkőzésünk!!
HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 4)

Mint ahogy az várható volt, rendesen bezabáltunk a románok ellen! Mióta nem honosítunk(Mátéfi, Radulovics), azóta nincs egy valamirevaló átlövőnk. Mondjuk
tegnap a kapusposzton kívül mindenki hulladék volt!


----------



## Arima3 (2008 December 4)

Tartok tőle, hogy ez a csapat ebből a csoportból nem fog továbbjutni.


----------



## opel (2008 December 4)

Sajnos nagyon gyenge volt a románok elleni produkció.Az az igazság,hogy nem nagyon lehetne más játékosokat a mostaniak helyett a csapatba tenni.


----------



## Arima3 (2008 December 5)

Most viszont nagyon szépen játszanak. Nem tudom, mi lesz a meccs vége, de az első félidő nagyon jó. Még nincs vége ugyan, de legalább jól játszanak.


----------



## ciriaco (2008 December 5)

Sziasztok!
Hát egy x lett a dánok ellen a franciáktól nem szabad kikapni mert akkor vége!
Remélem nyernek a csajok!


----------



## ciriaco (2008 December 7)

sikerült a győzelem a franciák ellen. megvan a továbbjutás


----------



## ciriaco (2008 December 7)

igaz hogy ott már nem lesz egyzserű dolgunk.
nagy ajándék lenne ha éremért játszhatnánk de szerintem ez ennek a csapatnak távoli cél jelenleg


----------



## opel (2008 December 8)

Két csapat verhető,taktikus ,fegyelmezett játékkal.A harmadik pedig ,majd alakul,hátha összejön.


----------



## Szabbensz (2008 December 8)

Kikről van szó? férfi vagy női kézi?


----------



## Arima3 (2008 December 8)

Szabbensz írta:


> Kikről van szó? férfi vagy női kézi?



Női Európa-bajnokság.


----------



## szibeti (2008 December 9)

Szerintem a 6-7. hely a reális cél. De azért drukkolunk a lányoknak.


----------



## Susnya791211 (2008 December 10)

Hála istennek megvertük az ukránokat is. Bár a 6-7. helynél többet én sem nézek ki sajnos a csapatból, elég hullámzó teljesítményt nyújtanak.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2008 December 10)

Inkább gyenge az a hullámzó, úgy látom... Eddig még nem játszottunk jól, szerencsére két ellenfelünk még gyengébb volt...

A norvég csapat valószínűleg túl nagy falat nekünk, de az amúgy igen jó spanyolok legalább olyan rapszodikusak, mint mi, s talán éppen akkor fogunk ki jó napot. Hátha összejön... A többi csapatban is nők játszanak, kiszámíthatatlanul csapongó teljesítményekkel.

Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## Arima3 (2008 December 10)

A norvégok elleni meccsre én is kíváncsi vagyok. Nem számítok győzelemre, de egy szép, jó játékra igen. Volt már olyan, amikor kikapott a csapat, de nagyon jól játszott, csak az ellenfél még jobb volt. Ilyenkor nem fáj annyira a vereség, mint amikor a saját hülyeségünknek köszönhetjük. Ha megtesznek mindent, mégsem sikerül, akkor csak dicséret illeti őket. Én ebben bízom. Veszíteni (szépen) is tudni kell.
A játékvezetésre nem lehet panaszunk, és ..hát ....talán a kommentátorokra sem


----------



## Arima3 (2008 December 10)

Hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## szibeti (2008 December 11)

Nem sok remény maradt, szerintem...


----------



## dia08 (2008 December 11)

Az Olimpia után többet vártam tőlük.


----------



## nogi (2008 December 11)

kell még hozzászól


----------



## nogi (2008 December 11)

kell


----------



## opel (2008 December 12)

Nagyon sok új van a csapatban,idő kell.Még másokat is ki kell próbálni.A játékosokkal saját csapatukban nem Imre Vilmos foglalkozik.Ott is sok mindent megtanulhatnának.Dánoknál,franciáknál már régóta a mostani szövetségi kapitány van,ők sem értek el mindig jó eredményt.A franciák már régen elmentek haza,a dánok nem voltak az olimpián.Norvégoknál szintén ez a kapitány van régóta,2004-ben nem voltak az olimpián,Pekingben nyertek.Nem mindjárt és mindenért a kapitányt kel bántani!


----------



## Petra15 (2008 December 14)

Mit szóltok a lányok kézilabda eb-n nyújtott szereplésükért? Én sztem nagyon jók voltak és megtettek mindent, de kár h nem sikerült megverni a norvégokat, meg a spanyolokat. De ennek ellenére is: HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG


----------



## Petra15 (2008 December 14)

Opel egyetértek veled, h nem mindenért a kapitányt kell hibáztatni, de a többi sportben sem tudom megérteni hogyha a csapat rossz miért a kapitányz kell elküldeni? Ti értitek?


----------



## Petra15 (2008 December 14)

bocsánat... sportban...


----------



## lszragk (2008 December 15)

Én nem értek egyet, hogy mindig a kapitányt kell elküldeni. Nem ő futkos a pályán, nem ő hozza meg azt a döntést, hogy elpasszolja-e a labdát vagy kapura dob vele....


----------



## opel (2008 December 16)

Így van.valóban nem a kapitány játszik,nem is ő foglalkozik a csapatoknál a játékosokkal.Van akivel igen,jelenleg ez kevés játékos.Ha mindig cserélik a kapitányt mikor lesz végre folyamatosság?


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

*gyor*

keves a jatékos....


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Azt gondolom, hogy egy pár évig most savanyú lesz a szőlő...


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Kevés jó játékos van és nincs elég nagy összetartás közöttük sem...mármint a csapattagpk között...


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

És aki meg igazán jó, az meg visszaél vele, hogy nincs vetélytátrs....


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Ezért még rosszabb lesz a csapat....én ezt így látom...


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Attól félek idén már az első körben kiesik a győr


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Nem látom az erőt....vagy az alapozás hiányzik, vagy tényleg kevés a játékos..


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Vagy blehet, hogy nem vagy, hanem is...vagyis és kapcsolat...


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

sajnálom


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

mapettso meg csak villog itt.... bár nem tom hogy csinálta


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

Te! jó helyre írtad ezt


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

corsa sem válaszol nekem...pedig tesitanár héjjj van itt valaki?


----------



## pi-ros (2008 December 17)

sorry : vaskarikát


----------



## opel (2008 December 20)

Mire nem válaszolok pi-ros?Pár napig nem voltam és nem tudom megnézni amit kérdeztél.Mindig az elejére ugrik vissza.


----------



## harlyngton (2008 December 20)

Tiszteletem

Sajnos nagyon hiányzik egy klasszis átlövő, aki betalál amikor át kell görditeni a gödrön a csapatot


----------



## Greengirl (2008 December 23)

Magyarország - Szerbia férfi kézilabda meccs lesz dec.29-én!! A TV is közvetíti!!


----------



## Greengirl (2008 December 23)

megnéztem a magyar-szerb meccs idpontját. dec. 29 17óra 45 Sport1.


----------



## Greengirl (2008 December 23)

Ja és dec.30 EON Kézigála! Veszprémben az Arénában!!


----------



## opel (2008 December 23)

Nagyon nagy élmény lesz annak aki ott tud lenni.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 24)

Tv nem közvetiti?


----------



## opel (2008 December 24)

Biztos közvetíti,de nem mindent.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 24)

szeretnél ott lenni?Akadálya?


----------



## opel (2008 December 24)

Gondolom, elég drágák a jegyek.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 24)

Biztosan,meg tőllem igen messze van Veszprém!Töled?


----------



## opel (2008 December 24)

Tőlem nincs messze,40 km.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 24)

Akkor még meggondolhatod,biztosan remek lesz!


----------



## opel (2008 December 24)

Azt hiszem maradok a TV-nél.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 24)

Majd gondolok Rád!


----------



## opel (2008 December 24)

Köszi,igazán kedves vagy.


----------



## Susnya791211 (2009 Január 2)

Várja valaki a férfi vb-t? Már alig várom hogy elkezdődjön.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 2)

Én várom, óvatos derűlátással...


----------



## kerecsen29 (2009 Január 2)

Én is várom, végre a fiuknak is szurkolhatunk nagy világversenyen!!!

RIA-RIA HUNGARIA


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 3)

Én is várom!Remélem sok örömben lesz részünk!


----------



## afca (2009 Január 3)

*Kézilabdázók Bajnokok Ligája: Győri-bravúr Dániában*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 3 - 18:45 
A Győri Audi ETO KC bravúros győzelmet aratott az eddig százszázalékos dán Ikast otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája negyedik fordulójában. Ez volt az első eset, hogy magyar csapat meccset tudott nyerni az Ikast félelmetes otthonában.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Archív felvétel
Görbicz Anita (zöld színű szerelésben) két gólt dobott Dániában


Ikast (dán) - Győri Audi ETO KC 26-27 (13-16).
Ikast, 2000 néző.
Ikast: Ödegaard, Eriksen (kapusok), Aamodt 6, Blanco 2, Dalgaard 1, Fruensgaard 1, Hammerseng 7, Henriksen, Nöstvold 3, Östergaard, Pedersen, Sjöberg 5 (2), Sörensen, Thorsgaard 1.
Győr: Pálinger, Herr O. (kapusok), Deáki, Görbicz 2, Herr A. 2 (1), Hornyák 2, Karnik, Kovacsics 1 (1), Mayer, Mraviková 2, Rotis-Nagy, Spiridon 1, Tomori 9, Vérten 7.
kiállítás: 4, illetve 2 perc.
hétméteres: 3/2, illetve 4/2.<O></O> A csoport állása a 4. forduló után:1. Ikast 6 pont (116:103)
2. Győr 6 (105:97)
3. Zvenyigorod 2 (100:110)
4. Kometal Szkopje 2 (97:108) 
Az első és második helyezett a nyolcas középdöntőbe jut, a harmadik a KEK-ben folytatja, míg az utolsó búcsúzik a kupaküzdelmektől.<O></O><O></O> 
A magyar bajnok a sorozatbeli egyetlen vereségét éppen a norvég olimpiai és világbajnokokkal felálló Ikast ellen szenvedte el november 9-én. Az akkori összecsapás úgy lett 27:25 az Ikastnak, hogy az ETO már 15-8-ra is vezetett, de elfáradt. Abból a csapatból csak Bradeanu maradt ki: a győriek román klasszisa ugyanis várandós.Nem ijedtek meg a vendégek, a 8. percben Tomori vezérletével már 4:1-re vezettek. Rövid időre felzárkózott az Ikast, ám az ismét felgyorsuló támadásoknak köszönhetően megint nőtt a különbség, így 5:9-nél időt kértek a dánok. A második félidő Görbicz kimaradt büntetőjével indult, ráadásul az Ikast kettős emberhátrányban betalált. Ez sem okozott gondot, és megmaradt a 2-3 gólos különbség. Pálinger fontos pillanatokban hárított, és gyakran szerencséje is volt a győrieknek. Az utolsó tíz percre őrült iramra kapcsoltak a hazaiak, majd az 56. percben - a 2008-as esztendő legjobb magyar játékosának választott Vérten labdalopását és gólját követően, 23:26-nál - időt kértek. De nem mentek vele semmire, mert kiválóan védekezett az ETO. A Győr jött, azonban a bírók elvették a labdát, és az ellentámadásnál - időntúli 7 méteresből – 26:27 lett a végeredmény. Az egygólos siker abból a szempontból kedvezőtlen a Görbiczéknek, hogy az egymás elleni összevetésben a dánok jobbak.A csoport másik meccsén a Győr számára kedvező eredmény született, ugyanis a címvédő orosz Zvezda Zvenyigorod 28:22-re kikapott a macedón Kometal Szkopje otthonában.Az ETO jövő vasárnap fogadja a Szkopjét, és ha nyer, továbbjut a nyolcas középdöntőbe.Az első és második helyezett a nyolcas középdöntőbe jut, a harmadik a KEK-ben folytatja, míg az utolsó búcsúzik a kupaküzdelmektől


----------



## bayern.18 (2009 Január 3)

én is


----------



## opel (2009 Január 3)

Valóban nagyon jó eredményt ért el a Győr.A csapaton is múlott a nagyobb arányú győzelem,de a játékvezetők is belenyúltak ismét a mérkőzésbe!Vitatható a labdaelvétel!!!???


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 4)

nem láttam ,sajnos,csak az olvastam róla!


----------



## szibeti (2009 Január 16)

Ma kezdődik a férfi VB Horvátországban.
Alig várom én is. (Jobban örülnék, ha a média gyengébb helyezést várna és a fiúk rácáfolnának, mint hogy elődöntős esélyekről beszél, aztán meg esetleg csalódás a vége.)


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 16)

Szerintem az a lényeg, hogy jól játsszék a csapat. A helyezést nehéz megbecsülni, nagyon sok a jó játékra képes válogatott.

Remélem, jó meccseket láthatunk majd.


----------



## opel (2009 Január 16)

Sok egyforma válogatott van a férfi mezőnyben.Mindenki legyőzhet mindenkit,ha odafigyel,és nem ingadozik a forma.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 17)

szibeti írta:


> Ma kezdődik a férfi VB Horvátországban.
> Alig várom én is. (Jobban örülnék, ha a média gyengébb helyezést várna és a fiúk rácáfolnának, mint hogy elődöntős esélyekről beszél, aztán meg esetleg csalódás a vége.)



Az 1-6 helyezés bármelyikének örülnék. 

.....van amelyiknek jobban


----------



## JA Borisz (2009 Január 17)

Sajnos a kézilabda Magyarországon messze lemarad attól az elismeréstől és támogatottságtól amit bizony nagyon megérdemelne úgy a múlt mint a jövő és az utánpótlás-nevelés tekintetében.


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 17)

*Ffi Kézi VB*

Üdv mindenkinek!
Elkezdődött a VB íme a hivatalos oldal
http://www.croatia2009.com/eng_index.php

Hajrá Fiúk!


<script src="http://shots.snap.com//client/inject.js?site_name=0" type="text/javascript"></script>


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 17)

Sajnos nem lehet élőben követni az eseményeket, csak ha regisztráltál és fizetsz. 24 órára 4,99 € a korlátlan 29,99 €. Nekem ennyit nem ér


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 17)

itt követem:
http://www.goalzz.com/main.aspx?c=4140


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 18)

Ez is nagyon jó hely. A kézilabda világversenyeket valaki nagyon jól kézben - és karban - tarja a wikipédián. Minden benne van, áttekinthető, és viszonylag gyorsan követi az eseményeket. 

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009-es_férfi_kézilabda-világbajnokság


----------



## szibeti (2009 Január 18)

http://livesport.hu/nop.php?pe=30
Néha akadozik, de azért jó.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 18)

5 perc a végéig! HAJRÁ MAGYAROK innen is !!!!:00:


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 18)

Ez nagy játék volt, remélem sokan láttátok!!kiss:``::00::88:


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 18)

parádés volt, a félidő végén kicsit elbizonytalanodtam, de minden szuper lett 30-27 két meccs 4 pont!!

Hajrá magyarok!!


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 18)

Holnap a szlovákok ellen remélem folytatódik a sorozat!!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 18)

Remélem én is!nehezen érthető a hullámzó játék!A szlovákok ellen szerintem még több kell!
*Hajrá Magyarok!*


----------



## opel (2009 Január 18)

Jól indult,érthetetlen megtorpanás,parádés végjáték.Sajnos ez van.Remélem azért nem ez lesz a csapatra a jellemző.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Tipikus magyar kézilabda, szerencsére ezúttal hepienddel. Én az eddigiek alapján semmi jót nem várok. Remélem, kellemes meglepetésben lesz részem.


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 19)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Tipikus magyar kézilabda, szerencsére ezúttal hepienddel. Én az eddigiek alapján semmi jót nem várok. Remélem, kellemes meglepetésben lesz részem.


Ne légy pesszimista, még az elején vagyunk, az most biztos lökést adott a fiúknak, hogy 6 gólos hátrányból sikerült felállnunk, és remélem ma vigyázunk arra, hogy ennyi ziccert ne hagyjunk ki.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Igazad van, ez erőt adhat. Inkább arra gondoltam, hogy enyhén szólva nem a románok a legjobbak a mezőnyben... Ma drukkolunk!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 19)

HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!

:ugras::ugras:


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Jól kezdődött. Csak így tovább, már 5:1!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 19)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Jól kezdődött. Csak így tovább, már 5:1!!!



Nálunk már 7:1 !!!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Negyedóra után 7:2!!!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

21 perc, 8:3!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

25 perc, 12:5!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Kár volt ezért a csúnya megmozdulásért a végén, de a 12:6 a szünetben csodás eredmény.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Azt hiszem, én is lehetnék kézilabda-szakember. Most mondta Csík János a következő mondatot: Szerintem ha jobban kihasználjuk a helyzeteinket, több gólt is lőhettünk volna.

Tehát ugyanannyi helyzetből nagyobb arányú kihasználás az több gólt jelent. Bravó!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Baromi nehéz lett a vége...


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 19)

Pont ezt akartam én is mondani. Az első félidőben nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen nehéz lesz a vége


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Ha az a cél, hogy infarktust kapjak, minden oké.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Sajna, tipikus...


----------



## ebalint (2009 Január 19)

Lányok, Fiúk melyik meccs megy most? És melyik adón?


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 19)

most a sport2-n az orosz-tunézia


----------



## ebalint (2009 Január 19)

Az nálam nincs!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 19)

ebalint írta:


> Az nálam nincs!



a mi meccseink általában a sport1-en vannak. az van?


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 19)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Baromi nehéz lett a vége...


 Hát semmi különbség a csajok és a fiúk között. Azt hittem csak a lányaink tudják biztos vezetés tudatában is elszórakozni a meccseket, a szlovákok ellen a fiúk is megmutatták, hogy lehet biztos vezetésről elhülyülni egy meccset


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 19)

holnap a franciák ellen pihizhetnek egy kicsit, esélyünk sincs


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 19)

most szoríthatok a románoknak, hogy verjék meg a szlovékokat.... még ilyet


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 19)

j_gipsz írta:


> Hát semmi különbség a csajok és a fiúk között. Azt hittem csak a lányaink tudják biztos vezetés tudatában is elszórakozni a meccseket, a szlovákok ellen a fiúk is megmutatták, hogy lehet biztos vezetésről elhülyülni egy meccset


 
Ez van,hihetetlenül el tudjuk baltázni a lehetőségeket!Most aztán megint feladták a leckét maguknak!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Susnya791211 (2009 Január 20)

Hát ezt megnehezítették maguknak!


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 21)

17:00 Sport1 
*Magyarország*-Argentína. Ennek simának kell lenni.


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 21)

Egy kis érdekesség. Az eddig lejátszott 36 meccsből csak kettő lett döntetlen, a német - orosz és a magyar- szlovák.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 21)

j_gipsz írta:


> 17:00 Sport1
> *Magyarország*-Argentína. Ennek simának kell lenni.



Sima lett.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 22)

Egy óra múlva (sőt, már annyi sincs egészen) kezdődik a szlovák-román meccs.

Hajrá Románia! Ha magatokért nem, legalább értünk hajtsatok!!! 

Persze, magukért fognak, de ez minket cseppet sem zavar, csak nyerjenek.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 22)

Nyertek a szlovákok. Úgy látszik, már senkiben sem bízhatunk. Bár talán magunkban kéne...


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 22)

20 perc a Francia- Magyarország meccsig!!
*Hajrá Magyarország!!!!!!*


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 22)

Én amúgy nagyon szeretem a franciákat, de most HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 22)

A realitás jött ki. Semmi baj! Talán a horvátok nem verhetőek számunkra, de a másik kettő... Reméljük, igen.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 22)

Másik ágról is szerintem bárki verhető. Ha továbbmegyünk, akkor Németo. vagy Dánia lehet az ellenfél.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 22)

Szerintem is ez a valóság!Várom a további meccseket,remélem még jó néhányszor izgulhatunk!Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## j_gipsz (2009 Január 23)

Válogatottunk kapitányának, a Barcelona világklasszis átlövőjének vb-naplója

_Kedves Olvasók!

A tervezettnél néhány órával később ugyan, de itt a legfrissebb bejegyzés a blogba. Persze jobb később, mint soha. Megnehezítettük a franciák dolgát az eszéki zárón, de így is kikaptunk öttel. Ahogy az várható volt, Putics Barna volt az egyik kimaradó, a másik taktikai okokból Iváncsik Gergő lett, hogy rápihenhessen a zágrábi szakaszra. Ezt nem az én tisztem megítélni, mégis úgy gondolom, Gergő rutinjára szükségünk lett volna az olimpiai bajnok ellen. Ha öt helyett csak négy gól a különbség a végén, akkor a csoport másodikjaként nem a horvátokkal kezdünk a középdöntőben, így viszont a házigazdával játszunk először. Nyilván nemcsak a közönség, hanem a játékvezetők is támogatják majd őket, csodával határos bravúr lenne, ha azon a meccsen teremne babér. De nem is foglalkozom igazán a mérkőzések sorrendjével, teljesen mindegy, úgyis mindenkivel összecsapunk, aki szembejön. A franciák ellen támadásban felelőtlenül lövöldöztünk, ezzel jórészt értékét vesztette a határozott védőmunkánk. Az első tíz percben mutatott játékot kellett volna továbbvinni, de nem ment. Aztán kétszer is felzárkóztunk, de a három-négygólos határt valamiért nem tudtuk átlépni. A három középdöntős fellépésünk közül meg kell nyernünk legalább egyet-kettőt, hogy beférjünk az első nyolcba. Mert változatlanul ez a célunk. Pénteken utazunk, az esti órákban már nem Eszékről, hanem Zágrábból jelentkezem. Remélem, ott is sokan szurkolnak nekünk. Magyarok! Irány Zágráb! 

Nagy Blogger László _


----------



## beagle17 (2009 Január 24)

Jó a csapat, megérdemelnék a dobogós helyet is.Hajrá!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 24)

:00::ugras::777:Hajrá magyarok!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Január 24)

Miért nem cserélik már le a kapust!
A 30 perc alatt csak egy labdát tudott megfogni.
Ez kevesebb mint a véletle.

Megörülök!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 24)

Nem tudom, mi van a Puljezeviccsel? Fazekas ennél csak jobb lehet.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 25)

Mindjárt kezdődik a kulcsmeccs! A svédek ellen megláthatjuk, hol a helyünk.

HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 25)

Éljen, éljen, éljen!!!

SZÉP VOLT FIÚK!!!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 25)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Éljen, éljen, éljen!!!
> 
> SZÉP VOLT FIÚK!!!!!



Ez szép volt. 
GRAT A CSAPATNAK Mindenki nagyon jó volt, igazi csapat voltak :222:


----------



## gyorgyo (2009 Január 25)

Végre a Svédek ellen megmutatta a csapat, hogy a végén is tud összpontosítani! Gratulálok!  :777:


----------



## szibeti (2009 Január 25)

Nagyon nagy meccs volt.
Korea ellen még nehezebb lesz, döntetlenre állnak a franciák ellen a félidőben.
Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 25)

Nagyszerű meccs volt a svédek ellen,Fazekas remekelt,szerintem a maximumát játszotta!Szép lenne az 5-ik hely!(is)*Hajrá Magyarok!*


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 27)

A mai mérkőzés legalább olyan izgalmas volt ,mint a svédeg elleni.Itt is meg van a győzelem,ismét egy gól!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 29)

Hát ennyire tellet tőlünk!Nem rossz az a hatodik hely,ha arra gondolunk kiket utasítottunk magunk mögé!Szép volt fiúk!


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Január 30)

Szép volt fiúk ! Jó meccsen nagyon jó ellenfél ellen. Soha gyengébb teljesítményt ! Hajrá magyarok !


----------



## P.Éva (2009 Január 30)

Ügyesek voltak! Többnyire jó játékkal, összesen 1 nem várt pontot vesztve (szlovákok) zártak.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 30)

Igazatok van soha rosszabbat!


----------



## Zsuga Bubu (2009 Január 30)

Ilyen teljesítménnyel Londonba is ott lehetünk! Csak így tovább! Szép volt!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 31)

Én bízom benne ,hogy még ennél is jobbak leszünk!
*Hajrá Magyarok!!!!!*


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 1)

Láttátok a döntőt?Csoda izgalmas a meccs!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

Drámai meccsen nyert a Fradi a Győr ellen .

Női kézilabda bajnokság, 16. forduló: Budapest Bank FTC-Győri Audi ETO 35-34 (16-14) 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Elképesztő iramú és gólzáporos mérkőzésen a Ferencváros női kézilabda csapata hazai környezetben legyőzte a listavezető győri lányokat.





</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



A Ferencváros vasárnap délutáni zseniális teljesítményére jellemző, hogy a Győr egyetlen alkalommal sem tudott vezetni Szucsánszki Zitáék ellen, akik végig a kezükben tartották a meccset, és a szünetre két gólos előnnyel vonulhattak. A második játékrészben már tetemes előnyt is szerzett a Fradi, de Görbiczék visszakapaszkodtak, így izgalmas lett a hajrá. A végjátékot azonban a Fradi bírta jobban idegekkel, Szucsánszki az utolsó percekben fontos gólokat lőtt, így az ő, valamint a tizenöt gólig jutó *Zácsik Szandra* vezérletével a budapesti zöld-fehér alakulat egy góllal megnyerte a rangadót. 

A tabellát továbbra is a Győr vezeti huszonnyolc ponttal a szintén huszonnyolc pontos Debrecen, és a huszonkét pontos Ferencváros előtt. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Láttam a meccset.A Győr megérdemelte volna a győzelmet.A Fradi játékosainak messze nincs olyan kondija mont Görbiczéknek.De hát a labda gömbölyű.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 5)

És a Loki-Dunaferr meccset ?Én csak internten követtem végig (Nem igen közvetitették tv-ben)!A Loki nagy hajrában 30-25 -re nyert!Én nekik szurkolok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 7)

Ma győzött a Győr,elég sok hibával.Pálinger ma is csodálatos volt.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

Tragédia! Meggyilkolták az MKB Veszprém beállósát.


Egy harmincfős társaság támadt az MKB Veszprém kézilabdacsapatának játékosaira egy szórakozóhelyen. Az összetűzésben a csapat 26 éves román Marian Cozmát szíven szúrták, ő a kórházban életét vesztette.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10764, BLIKK_AKTUÁLIS_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10764&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10764&ord=12331172" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A veszprémi kézilabdacsapat válogatott játékosának, Iváncsik Gergő gyermeke született, ezt ünnepelte meg a gárda szombatról vasárnapra virradóra a veszprémi Patrióta Lokálban– mondta el a tragikus estéről Hunyadfalvy Ákos, az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatának társadalmi elnöke. 




Marian Cozma (jobbra) a kórházban vesztette életét




"A játékosok normálisan viselkedtek, táncoltak, amikor egy mintegy 30 fős társaság megtámadta a barátnőjével táncoló Cozmát. A verekedés az utcán folytatódott, ekkor Cozmát szíven szúrták, Ivan Pesicet, a csapat 19 éves horvát válogatott kapusát pedig vesén” - mesélte. Késszúrások érték Zarko Sesumot, a csapat 23 éves szerb válogatott játékosát és irányítóját is.

A 26 éves Marian Cozma életét már nem tudták megmenteni, ő a kórházba szállítást követően vesztette életét. Ivan Pesicet hátulról szúrták meg, veséjét a kórházban egy gyors műtét után már el is kellett távolítani. Már túl van az életveszélyen. A társai segítségére siető szerb Zarko Sesumot úgy fejen rúgták, hogy elveszítette az eszméletét, őt arccsonttöréssel műtötték. Az állapotától függően hétfőn vagy kedden újabb, rekonstrukciós műtétre kerül sor. A szerb játékosnak vélhetően az erős fejberúgás miatt volt kettős látása, ám maradandó sérülése nem lesz - közölte kezelőorvosa. 



 


Fotó: Czerkl Gábor
Szurkolók gyászolják a játékost a szórakozóhely előtt - A teljes galériáért kattints a képre




Debreczenyi János, Veszprém polgármestere katasztrófának nevezte a történteket. Ép ésszel felfoghatatlan, ami történt – tette hozzá. A polgármester hangsúlyozta: igyekeznek megnyugtatni a lakosságot, ugyanis rendkívüli a felháborodás, s nagy tömeg gyülekezik a belvárosban. "A gyászunkat, a tiszteletünket kell most kifejezni, nem szabadulhatnak el az indulatok, még akkor sem, ha az emberekben jogos felháborodás gerjed" - fogalmazott a polgármester. 

Az MKB Veszprém honlapjának adatai szerint a bukaresti születésű Marian Cozma pályáját a román Dinamo Bucuresti csapatában kezdte, a veszprémiekhez 2006-ban került. A román válogatottban 2002-ben debütált Fehéroroszország ellen. Arra a kérdésre, hogy mi a legfőbb célja, a honlapon úgy válaszolt: "a lényeg, hogy egészséges legyek, hosszú éveket szeretnék még játszani."



 


Fotó: Czerkl Gábor
A rendőrség lezárta a gyilkosság helyszínét - még több képért kattints a fotóra




*Gyászszünet Cozma emlékére*

A magyar szövetség vezetői arra kérnek minden érintettet, hogy az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatát ért tragédia miatt a vasárnap sorra kerülő kézilabda-mérkőzéseket egyperces gyászszünet előzze meg. A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség vezetői - amint azt közleményükben jelzik - mély megrendüléssel értesültek a veszprémi tragédiáról. (MTI)


----------



## stee (2009 Február 8)

Szörnyű, ami történt! Szerencsére mi nem voltunk ott (egyébként majdnem minden hétvégén oda járunk, ahol az eset történt), de a barátaink mesélték, hogy mi volt!

És szégyen, hogy nem beszélnek arról, amit mindenki tud, hogy az egyingi cigánybanda ölte meg Cozmát, és sebesítette meg súlyosan a másik 2 játékost!


----------



## szanté (2009 Február 9)

Marian Cozma halála 

Egy veszprémi szórakozóhely előtt vasárnap hajnalban megtámadták az 
MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatának játékosait; a román válogatott 
Marian Cozmát szíven szúrták, a 26 éves sportoló a kórházba szállítást 
követően életét vesztette. A csapat horvát kapusát, Ivan Pesicet szintén 
megkéselték, neki el kellett távolítani a veséjét, és már túl van az 
életveszélyen. A szerb Zarko Sesumot fejen rúgták, aminek 
következtében eltörött az arccsontja, és állapotától függően hétfőn vagy 
kedden rekonstrukciós műtéten esik át. A bűncselekmény elkövetőit a 
rendőrség nagy erőkkel keresi.





A bukaresti születésű Marian Cozma pályafutását a Dinamo Bucurestiben 
kezdte, a veszprémiekhez 2006-ban került; a 23 éves Sesum 2007-ben, 
a 20 éves Pesic pedig 2008-ban lett a veszprémi csapat játékosa. Előbbi 
két légiós tagja volt a 2008-ban KEK-et nyerő alakulatnak. A román 
médiumok emlékeztetnek arra, hogy Marian Cozmát 2005-ben már 
megkéselték Bukarestben, akkor nyolc centiméter felületű, három 
centiméter mély sebet ejtettek rajta a gerincoszlop közelében. Az orvosok
akkor szerencsésnek mondták őt, mert könnyen megbénulhatott volna. 




*Nyugodjék békében*


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

Már van egy kézilabda topik.



 

 Kézilabda ‎(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... Utolsó oldal) 



Mapecho2


----------



## szanté (2009 Február 9)

Bocs! Akkor kérem Admint tegye át az írásomat és zárja be ezt a topicot.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 9)

Szörnyű és felfoghatatlan tragédia!Minden jóérzésű ember együttérez a családdal,a játékostársakkal és a bűnözők elitélését követeli!(sajnos ez már nem hozza vissza a szeretett fiút!)


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 11)

Ekkora állatokat én még nem láttam!!!!!


----------



## dellas (2009 Február 12)

Senki sincs biztonságban...
Putics még erősítés lesz de ki jön még... ?


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 12)

Kapuba Liszkai.


----------



## szanté (2009 Február 13)

************Lelkünkben mindig itt leszel velünk************


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

hajra mo.


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

nem kézilabdazok


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

hat ez van


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Február 14)

Sajnos.... Miknek kell még történni, hogy az ország vezetői felébredjenek???!!!
Egy nagyszerű játékossal és emberrel lett szegényebb a sport....
Tényleg az kellene, hogy Zarko Sesum apja bejöjjön Mo.-ra, Ő elintézné a fia támadóit...
Csak Marian Cozma miatt is.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 15)

Ezrek tisztelegtek előtte a mai meccs előtt:


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 15)

Láttam a meccset ,szivszorító volt!


----------



## Mpet (2009 Február 15)

Igen, szomorúan ötülhetünk...


----------



## romwick (2009 Február 15)

Marian Cozmát soha nem fogjuk elfelejteni. Hajrá Veszprém!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 15)

Fantasztikus mérkőzés volt Veszprémben.CSODÁLATOS CSAPAT,KÖZÖNSÉG ÉS EDZŐ!!!


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Február 20)

Igen, a srácok nagyon-nagyot alkottak a tragédia ellenére is...
Rest In Peace, Marian Cozma.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Február 22)

*hajrá Veszprém!!!*​


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 22)

A mai mérkőzés is fantasztikus volt!!!IGAZI CSAPAT ÉS EDZŐ.


----------



## sandro80 (2009 Február 25)

Sziasztok!

Ha nyer szombaton a Veszprém a León ellen, akkor már biztosan bejut a legjobb 8-ba (immár Cosma nélkül).

Hajrá Építők!


----------



## torresbaby (2009 Február 27)

A szezon végén távozik a Győri ETO KC-től Herr Orsolya és testvére, Anita. Erről a handball.hu internetes portál számolt be. A kezi.hu információi szerint a kiváló kapus a Békéscsaba vagy a horvát Podravka Koprivnica színeiben játszhat a nyártól.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 28)

Fantasztikus mérkőzést játszott ma a Veszprém.Miért vezetnek ilyen játékvezetők nemzetközi mérkőzéseket???


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 1)

Győriek kicsit leengedtek a végén,bár fene tudja...


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 2)

Jó meccs volt!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Március 3)

A spanyolok is erősen kifogásolják a játékvezetést...


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Krampusz8 írta:


> A spanyolok is erősen kifogásolják a játékvezetést...



Így szokott ez lenni általában.


----------



## klimi (2009 Március 9)

Büszkék lehetünk a kéziseinkre, Csak így tovább Csajok, srácok !


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 9)

Sok kellemes órát szereznek a kézilabdát szerető közönségnek!HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!!


----------



## Ditke72 (2009 Március 12)

Minden elismerésem a CSAPATNAK!Forever MARIAN!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/326475"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/326475" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 15)

Megint majdnem sikerült a Győrnek elszórakozni a mérkőzés végére a nagy előnyt.


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

A Győr nyeri a BL-t.A Világ legjobb CSAPATA!!
Hajrá Győr!!!


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Ahhoz mit szóltok,hogy Veszprémben egy nap elfogytak a jegyek,a Real elleni BL-visszavágóra!!!Neten nem is lehetett hozzájutni!!!


----------



## csibi65 (2009 Március 20)

Én is szívesen megnéztem volna élőben


----------



## katakarcag (2009 Március 22)

volt most egy osztrák magyar összecsapás annak mi lett a vége mert lemaradtam vagyis összefoglalva milyen volt?


----------



## Fallay (2009 Március 23)

26-25-re nyertek az osztrákok, de összeségébe a kupán jól játszottak a magyarok és meg is nyerték a norvégok ellleni 31-30-al. Szerintem van jövője a magyar kézinek.


----------



## kidret (2009 Március 25)

HAjrá Debrecen.Sajna a Győr egész egyben van, isten irgalmazzon a mai meccsen 
Ha nyerünk mi leszünk a bajnokok


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 26)

Hát nem nyertünk,nem is tudom mivel magyarázni a Debrecen játékát,biztos hogy a Győr erősebb csapat,de ennyire mégsem kellett volna kikapniuk!Remélem megtalálja Bakó Botond a megoldást!Viszont a Nyiradony formában volt ma!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etnezs (2009 Március 28)

Én is szívesen megnéztem volna élőben


----------



## wazzup (2009 Március 29)

29-24 ciuded real- veszprém, nem baj, hajrá veszprém


----------



## fkroy (2009 Március 30)

Remélhetőleg a visszavágó jobban sikerül


----------



## eltopo (2009 Március 31)

Remélem a hazai visszavágón összejön a veszprémi győzelem.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Április 1)

Reméljük!


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Hajráá MKB Veszprém <3


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Cozmáért játszanak


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Jó csapat


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Sohasem hagyják cserben egymást


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

_Ezért szeretem őket _


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

lol (LL)


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

:ddd


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

De A Győri Csapatok Is Jók


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Görbicz (L)


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Ő a Legjobb


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

De Néha Ő Sem Az iGazi :S


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Április 8)

anettka96 írta:


> De Néha Ő Sem Az iGazi :S



majd csak meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásod. Aztán abbahagyhatod az eszetlenkedést.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Április 12)

aki nem tudja nézni a Viasat-on a Győr meccsét, az Eurosport2 is adja.


----------



## kahya (2009 Április 13)

Hajrá Győr!!!


----------



## csavaR-GO (2009 Április 25)

Remélem, a BL-döntő is jól fog sikerülni az ETO-nak. Nagyon várom, és nagyon szurkolok nekik!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Április 26)

Ma a Győr kiütötte a Fradit!Meglepő ez a nagyarányú győzelem.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Április 30)

de csak azért meglepő, mert a Fradi már az elején feladta, amikor látta, hogy nincs esélye


----------



## mjumbo (2009 Május 2)

Én is a Győrért szoritok a BL döntőbe.
Reméljük,hogy a bírók se lesznek ellenünk,mint ahogy szoktak.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 6)

*Nem játszhat a BL-döntőben?*

*Görbicz Anita megsérült!*


BUDAPEST – Szinte újra bajnoknak érezhetik magukat a Győr női kézilabdacsapatának tagjai, lelkileg mégis összetörve távoztak az ETO játékosai tegnap a Ferencváros népligeti csarnokából.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=82175218" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Fotó: Czerkl Gábor
Fájdalom. A síró Görbiczet ölben vitték le a pályáról, a sztárnak elszakadt egy térdszalagja




A döntetlenre (28-28) végződött, zárt kapus (április 18-án, a Debrecen elleni találkozón petárdáztak az FTC drukkerei, ezért büntették a klubot) összecsapáson a hét végi Bajnokok Ligája-döntőre készülő vendégek a legnagyobb sztárjukat, Görbicz Anitát (25) veszítették el. A találkozó második félidejének 15. percében történt a baj: az irányító egy ütközés után a földön maradt. A síró játékost ölben vitték le a pályáról. 

– Csináltam egy cselt, és kiment a térdem. Még az éjjel bemegyünk a győri kórházba, hogy megvizsgáljanak. Szerintem elszakadt a térdemben egy szalag – mondta könnyeivel küszködve Görbicz. Dr. Szálasy László, a csapat orvosa szerint csak remény van arra, hogy a világklasszis pályára lépjen a Viborg elleni BL-fináléban.

– Anitának a külső oldalszalagja sérült meg. játszhat-e a döntőben. Csak a komolyabb orvosi vizsgálat után tudom megmondani, hogy mekkora a baj – nyilatkozta lapunknak Szálasy.


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 6)

Sajna elég gáz, ha egy, esetleg két játékosra épül fel a csapat! A válogatottunk se tudná pótolni Görbicz hiányát! Remélhetőleg a visszavágóra bevethető lesz!


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 7)

Azért talán Görbicz nélkül is van némi esély. Tavaly az elődöntőben sem játszhatott az oroszok ellen idegenben, és az ETO szenzációs játékkal, két góllal nyert. Itthon meg időnként beállt, jól kikaptunk és kiestünk. Konkoly Csaba van olyan jó taktikus, hogy kitalálja a megoldást.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 7)

Igaz, a sikerhez az is kell, hogy Tomori és a többiek felnőjenek a feladathoz.


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 7)

Igazad van! Láttunk már rá példát, hogy egy klasszis kiesése még jobban felturbózza a csapatot! A Veszprém nem is akárhogy bizonyította ezt a sajnálatos Cozma-ügy kapcsán!


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 8)

Láttam a Viborg néhány meccsét, s szerintem elég nagy esélye van a Győrnek, hogy ő legyen a befutó. Görbicz hiánya érzékeny veszteség, de szerintem Kovacsics nagyon jó kis irányító, menni fog neki!!! S van azért jó néhány klasszis, akik viszik a csapatot, akkor is, ha Anita nincs a pályán. Az idegenbeli meccset túl kell élni, a rohanásban kell az ellenfelet megakadályozni, s nagyon jól védekezni, akkor nem lesz baj! S szerintem nem lesz baj!!!


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 9)

Minden elismerésem a győri lányoknak! A nehezebbik felét már megcsinálták!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 9)

Pálinger nagyot alkotott ma.A védekezés nagyon jó volt.Nehéz lesz,de megoldható a feladat,ha úgy odafigyelnek mint ma!!!!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 9)

Szép volt győri lányok! Egy hasonló játékkal a visszavágón nem lehet gond!  GO PÁLINGER!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

*Bravó, győri lányok!*

Már az ETO kezében van a végső kupasiker kivívása.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=14410108" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
AALBORG — Mire lesz képes Görbicz Anita (25) nélkül a Győr női kézilabdacsapata? A Viborg elleni Bajnokok Ligája-döntő első mérkőzése előtt sokan feltették ezt a kérdést Konkoly Csabának (38), a csapat vezetőedzőjének és az együttes tagjainak, miután kiderült, Görbicz szalagszakadás miatt nem léphet pályára Dániában. 

– Nemcsak egymásért, hanem Anitáért is küzdünk – nyilatkozta Tomori Zsuzsa (21), az ETO balátlövője a találkozó előtt. A győri lányok januárban, a Zvezda Zvenyigorod elleni csoportmérkőzésen már megmutatták, hogy Görbicz Anita nélkül is tudnak nyerni. 








Akkor szívproblémái miatt nem játszott az irányító, a csapat azonban idegenben 29-28-ra nyert. A tegnapi ﬁnálé első mérkőzésén is parádéztak a győriek. Aki pályára lépett, hozzátett a sikerhez valamit. A győriek az első félidő végén 15-14-re vezettek, és a másodikban is csak az volt a kérdés, hogy mekkora különbséggel várják az egy hét múlva esedékes veszprémi visszavágót. Az ETO 26-24-re nyert, és a legjobb úton halad afelé, hogy története hatodik nemzetközi kupadöntőjéből végre győztesen kerüljön ki.jön ki. 

– Még nem fogom fel, hogy nyertünk. Nemcsak Győrnek, hanem az egész országnak nagy örömet szereztek a lányok a sikerükkel – nyilatkozta Vanyus Attila (63), a Győr klubelnöke. 

P. N.
Harcoltak A győriek minden labdáért megküzdöttek (hátul Jurack), ez volt a sikerrecept


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 10)

Remek játék volt!Hajrá győri lányok,itthon is győzni kell!


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 11)

Én éreztem, hogy nem lesz baj idegenben sem. A Viborg jó csapat, de jobbak egyenként, mint csapatként. Tőlünk bárki is hiányzott, vagy bárkit is állítottak ki, mindig jöttek új emberek, s nem látszott a csapaton, hogy gondban lenne. Persze néha kerestük csak a helyzeteket, de ilyenkor a védekezéssel megoldottuk a problémát. Nagy játék volt, ettől a Nagy csapattól. Gratuláció nekik, s szombaton előre a győzelemre!


----------



## Zsoly69 (2009 Május 13)

Remélem nem fordul elő még1x a tavalyi eset


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 16)

Hát, nem sikerült. Gratuláció a lányoknak, de be kell látni, hogy átlövők nélkül nem lehet BL-t nyerni. Kovacsics Anikó a jövő nagy kézilabdázója, aki mellé a győri lányok többsége támadásban nem tudott felnőni. Talán majd jövőre! Hajrá ETO!


----------



## Csömmöge (2009 Május 16)

*Sajnos nem sikerült!*

A 2. hely is szép eredmény.

Talán majd jövőre.


----------



## Csömmöge (2009 Május 16)

*Sajnos nem sikerült!*

És jövőre is szurkolunk...


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

*Ne sírjatok, lányok!*

Hiába nyert Dániában két góllal az ETO, nem sikerült itthon tartania a kupát.
VESZPRÉM ‒ Potyogtak a Győri Audi ETO KC kézis lányainak könnyei tegnap a Veszprém Arénában. Az első találkozón született 26-24-es sikerük után ugyanis 2623-ra győzött ellenük a dán Viborg és 50-49-es összesítéssel megnyerte a Bajnokok Ligáját. Sajnos hiába voltak percek, amikor okkal reménykedhettünk, szomorú statisztikájukat tovább írják a győriek: tíz év alatt hat ﬁnálét buktak el, köztük hármat éppen a Viborg ellen. 





Könnyeztek. A meccs után elkeseredtek a győri kézisek, tíz év alatt a hatodik európai kupadöntőjét veszítette el a csapat




A ﬁesztára, pezsgőfürdőre készülő öt és félezer drukker jó hangulata nem tartott sokáig. Már a 20. percben négy góllal (összesítésben kettővel) vezetett a dán csapat, s a rémisztő kezdést még rosszabb folytatás követte. A 43. percre 7 gólosra hízott a vendégelőny, s az 50. percben Konkoly Csabánál (38), az együttes edzőjénél is betelt a pohár. Herr Anita (22) góljával két gólra még felzárkózott az ETO, s ha a ﬁatal játékos fél perccel a vége előtt, 26-23-as dán vezetésnél belőtte volna a büntetőt, akkor kiharcolta volna csapata a hosszabbítást. 

Fantasztikusan küzdött a Győr, de sajnos ez is kevés volt – mondta Sinka László (55), a Magyar Kézilabda-szövetség tegnap megválasztott elnöke. Görbicz Anita (26), a Győr sérült világsztárja is arra számított, hogy övék lesz a kupa. – Szörnyű volt, hogy a lelátóról kellett végignéznem a döntőt. Remélem jövőre előrébb végzünk, s most most büszkének kell lennünk a büszkének kell lennünk a második helyre – mondta a válogatott játékos.válogatott játékos. Kovacsicz Mónika a Viborg magyar válogatottja a győrieket vigasztalta.
– Gratulálok a Győrnek, nagyon kicsin múlott, hogy nem mi, hanem ők nyerjenek – mondta BL-győztes kézilabdázó. Egy álommal megint szegényebbek a győriek, de az ezüstérem is szép eredmény a Bajnokok Ligájában.


forrás : blikk


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 17)

Rühellem a győri női kéziseket (kivétel van) és a szurkolótáboruk egy részét (most nem fejtem ki, miért), de nem tudok/tudtam szurkolni a Viborgnak, amikor egy magyar csapat ellen játszák a döntőt. Azért az beszédes, hogy 10 év alatt 6 döntőt buktak el. Ez nem véletlen.
Amúgy gratulálok Kovacsicz Móninak!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 17)

Meg kell keresni a vereség okait.Ezekből nagyon sokat lehet tanulni!!!


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 18)

Évek óta csak a kielemezés marad nekünk! Az, hogy lélektelenül játszunk(tisztelet a kivételnek) senkinek sem tűnik fel? Ennyi hetest luxus kihagyni, az átlövés pedig úgy nem volt jelen, ahogy azt láthattuk!!!!


----------



## modangsr (2009 Május 21)

*d*

Kíváncsi vagyok mi a véleményetek a női rájátszásról?
Van esélye Csabának a dobogóra vagy a DVSc behúzza a hazai meccsét szombaton?

Ha a Fradi akarja könnyen kibabrálhat a Lokival


----------



## mjumbo (2009 Május 21)

A következő BL idénybe végigverünk mindenkit,remélem a brazil átlövő felnő majd a feladatokhoz.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 22)

És reméljük lesz még egy átlövő is, nem ártana, ha balkezes lenne. Meg néhány rutinosabb játékos a kispadon, hogy ne mindig ugyanazok legyenek a pályán, és ha valaki megsérül, legyen kivel helyettesíteni.


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 23)

Ezen a BL döntőn zömében a cserepad játszott, s az nem túl acélos a Győrnél. Szerintem a végjátékban, megpróbálhattuk volna, hogy a kapus helyett mezőnyjátékos játszon, de szerintem is a hetesek bizonytalankodásai vezettek idáig. Úgy gondolom, hogy van néhány megoldandó poszt, felhívnám a figyelmet, hogy beállóban Spiridonon kívül nincs más, s az bizony elég melós poszt, kellene hasonló szintű csere ott is, mert ő a védekezésben is világszinvonalat nyújtott, s végigjátszotta az egész meccset. S a kapusposzton, Kati mellé, kellene egy jó váltótárs, olyan klasszist, mint ő nehéz lesz szerezni, de vannak tehetséges fiatalok, lehetne választani!!!


----------



## modangsr (2009 Május 24)

*D*

A Győr szerintem erején felül teljesített bőven ebben a szezonban


----------



## modangsr (2009 Május 24)

Csatlakozom az előttem írókhoz. Ha újra BL-döntőt szeretne játszani a csapat egy meghatározó átlővő játékos mindenképpen kell a jobb oldalra.Irányító poszton hihetetlen képességű fiatal játékos van csereként ott nem hinném hogy gond lenne. A kispad erőssítése kulcskérdés lesz beálló és kapus poszton mindenképpen. A magyar átkot meg végre el kell felejteni. Az hogy nem tudnak a magyar játékosok döntőt nyerni nem igaz. Fejben dől el az egész és ebben legnagyobb felelőssége az edzőnek van. Nem csak az aktuálisnak hanem nagyobb a nevelő edzőnek. Mentalitásban vannak nálunk jobb csapatok. Tudásban nem sok.


----------



## modangsr (2009 Május 24)

*d*

A férfi bajnokságban is lehetne erősebb a küzdelem. Sajnos csakúgy mint női vonalon a pénz hiánya nagyon látszik


----------



## modangsr (2009 Május 24)

*d*

A női bajnokság kiegyensúlyozottab de csak addig míg lesz négy-öt csapat melynek tulajdonosai hajlandóak eleget áldozni, nem méregdrága külföldi kiégett sztárokra, hanem fiatal magyar tehetséges kézilabdázókra akik megállják a helyüket nemzetközi szinten is. Csak sajnos míg külföldön egy légiós ha nem nyújt 2szer olyan jó teljesítményt mind hazai csapattársa nem is játszik addig nálunk fordítva van. Sajnos.Ebben az edzőké és tulajdonosoké a felelősség.


----------



## modangsr (2009 Május 24)

*D*

ajánlok figyelmetekbe egy hasznos kis oldalt. Aki szereti a kézilabdát annak kánaán:

www.hunnetmedia.hu
www.cunder.hu

élőben videófelvételen nyomnak sok hazai NB1-es meccset.Külön öröm hogy nem csak a nagy csapatokét hanem a kicsiket is.Szerintem nagyon nagy az igényrá. még van hová fejlődniük(visszajátszás,eredmény,idő kijelzés), de nagyon tuti az ötlet és sokan nézik köztük én is. Így láthatok pl egy Debrecen Békéscsaba, vagy Győr Hódmező meccset is élőben!!

Ma este 6-tól is lesz meccs!


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 30)

Visszatérve a BL döntőre, csak büszkék lehetünk a győri lányokra. A döntőbe jutás is bravuros volt .(Hypo kiejtése) és ha azt nézzük, h egy 17 éves lány vitte a hátán a csapatot, akkor nem szabad hogy hiányérzetünk legyen. Majd jövőre Görbével és az újakkal sikerülhet az arany is!


----------



## agica423 (2009 Május 30)

Valóban, Kovacsics Anikó nagyszerűen helytállt.


----------



## burkaboglarka (2009 Június 3)

*5. helyet értük el a Budapest Bank Ligában!!! *

*HAJRÁ FÜRED!!!*


Élvonalbéli szereplésének második évében ötödik lett Balatonfüredi KC.

A Budapest Bank Liga rájátszás utolsó mérkőzése igazi finálé volt, hiszen az ötödik hely sorsa dőlt el Balatonfüreden. A hazaiak kövesdi kisiklása következtében a tatabányaiaknak még volt esélyük az ötödik hely megszerzésére. Ehhez négy góllal kellett volna legyőzniük a hazaiakat. Igaz fordítva ez azt jelentette, hogy a füredieknek egy háromgólos vereség is meghozhatta volna a történelmi sikert. Füreden a szezon kezdetén nem lett volna olyan drukker, aki ne egyezett volna ki látatlanban egy hatodik hellyel. Azonban az alapszakasz biztos ötödik helyezése, a rájátszás villámrajtja után megkeseredtek volna a füredi szájak egy utolsó pillanatban elért hatodik helyezéstől. Így aztán volt drukk a nézőtéren, talán csak a füredi játékosok készűltek elszánt nyugalommal. Ők tudták, hogy nem engedik, nem engedhetik ki a kezükből ezt az ötödik helyet. Nem egy háromgólos vereségre készültek, hanem meg szerették volna adni a módját az ötödik hely méltó megünneplésének.

Ennek megfelelően rontottak a Tatabányának és talán a kezdeti nagy akarás miatti sietség kapkodásáait leszámítva az egész találkozón uralni tudták a játékot. A huszadik percet követően ez már az eredményen is meglátszott. Ha nem kerülnek az első félidő végén kettős emberhátrányba, akkor nem kétgólos előnnyel mennek pihenőre.

A második játékrészt a Tatabánya kezdte és ötven másodpercig még kettős emberelőnyben. Szöllősi gyorsan egy gólra csökkentette a hazai előnyt, de aztán kihúzták a hazaiak újabb kapott gól nélkül a kettős, majd a sima emberhátrányuk hátralévő idejét. Aztán újra beindúltak. Tombor, Frey és Pásztor tarthatatlan volt. A félidő közepéig a kaput jól érző Serfel jóvoltából még két gólokon tudta tartani a távolságot a Tatabánya, de minden elsietett lövésüket góllal büntették a villámgyors füredi szélsők. Salamon kíválóan osztogatott, majd maga is lőtt két szép gólt. Ezen fellelkesülve az eddig szintén az előkészítésben jeleskedő Bakos is villantt kétszer és már öttel mentek a hazaiak. Az utolsó percek már igazi örömjátékot hoztak. A hazaiak már hattal is vezettek, amikor Horváth R. kiállítását kihasználva Szögi két találatával elviselhető mértékűre csökkentették a vereségüket a vendégek .

A Balatonfüred feltette a koronát egész évi teljesítményére és magabiztos győzelemmel biztosította be az ötödik helyét. Második NB.I-es szezonjukat követően a rájátszásban is sikerült megőrízni az alapszakaszban kivívott előkelő helyezését a tizenháromezres lélekszámú patinás balatoni fürdőváros csapatának. Amilyen szépen fejlődik és gyarapodik Balatonfüred az új évezredben, olyan szép sikert könyvelhetttek el kézilabdázói is ebben a szezonban.



*Balatonfüred – Tatabánya Carbonex 34:30 (16:14)
* 
Balatonfüred, 700 néző. V: Kisfalvi, Péli

*BALATONFÜRED*: Szatmári – TOMBOR 11 (4), Bakos D. 2, KOVÁCS GY. 4, SALAMON 2, Kis Á. 1, PÁSZTOR 6. Cs: Szabó I. (kapus),Horváth R.,FREY J. 8. Edző: Velky Mihály

*TATABÁNYA*: Szente – Munkácsi 1, Szögi 4, Szavics 2, Dénes, Halász M. 1 (1),LELE Á. 9 (4). Cs: Czérna (kapus), Szöllősi 2, Hódi, SERFEL 5, Kanyó Á. 1, FERENCZI 5, Visy. Edző: Debre Viktor, Marosi László

Az eredmény alakulása. 6. p.: 3:2. 12. p.: 5:7. 23. p.: 14:11. 28. p.: 16:12. 31. p.: 16:15. 41. p.: 22:19. 45. p.: 24:21. 52. p.: 29:24. 58. p.: 34:28 

Kiállítások: 8, ill. 4 perc 

Hétméteresek: 3/3, ill. 5/5


----------



## Moszkvics (2009 Június 15)

Ajánlom mindenkinek a "Szíven szúrt ország" címü filmet.
Megrázó, és felemelő egyben.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 22)

A magyar férfi kézilabda válogatott kiharcolta ("mi mindig mindent kiharcolunk..."  ) a januárban esedékes Európa-bajnokságon való szereplés jogát, miután a Szlovákia elleni hazai 1 gólos vereség után idegenben kellett helytállni. A történet, persze, hosszabb ennél, hiszen egy 5 tagú csoportból kellett kivívni a továbbjutást, de most nem vezetném vissza a történetet, az hosszadalmasabb történet lenne. 
Az alapvetően az előző hozzászólásban említett filmmel is kapcsolatba hozható MKB Veszprémre épülő gárda a következő szezontól szintén bakonyi legénynek álló Fazekas Nándi (kapus) vezérletévvel (első félidőben 70%-os védési hatékonyság - kimagasló!!) saját hazájában oktatta a Szombathelyen nagy meglepetésre korábban győző szlovákokat, a vége 30-19 lett.
Ez mondhatni a nyári szünet előtti utolsó kézis mozzanat, de azért lesz még némi izgalomra ok a vakációk évszakában is...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 22)

*-*

A magyar férfi kézilabda válogatott kiharcolta ("mi mindig mindent kiharcolunk..."  ) a januárban esedékes Európa-bajnokságon való szereplés jogát, miután a Szlovákia elleni hazai 1 gólos vereség után idegenben kellett helytállni. A történet, persze, hosszabb ennél, hiszen egy 5 tagú csoportból kellett kivívni a továbbjutást, de most nem vezetném vissza a történetet, az hosszadalmasabb történet lenne. 
Az alapvetően az előző hozzászólásban említett filmmel is kapcsolatba hozható MKB Veszprémre épülő gárda a következő szezontól szintén bakonyi legénynek álló Fazekas Nándi (kapus) vezérletévvel (első félidőben 70%-os védési hatékonyság - kimagasló!!) saját hazájában oktatta a Szombathelyen nagy meglepetésre korábban győző szlovákokat, a vége 30-19 lett.
Ez mondhatni a nyári szünet előtti utolsó kézis mozzanat, de azért lesz még némi izgalomra ok a vakációk évszakában is...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 22)

...az említett kontinensviadalt ugyanis Ausztriában rendezik, és azt már most lehet tudni (miután a szervezők, mondhatni, kedveskedni akartak a szurkolóknak), hogy a magyar válogatott Bécsújhelyen játsza majd csoportmeccseit. A csoprotok sorsolását pedig holnapután, azaz szerdán tartják - Bécsben.

*A FÉRFI EB-SORSOLÁS KALAPJAI*

<table class="center" width="100%" align="center"> <tbody> <tr class="even"> <td>*1. kalap:* Dánia, Horvátország, Franciaország, Németország</td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>*2. kalap: *Svédország, Spanyolország, Izland, Oroszország</td></tr> <tr class="even"> <td>*3. kalap:* Ausztria, Norvégia, MAGYARORSZÁG, Lengyelország</td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>*4. kalap:* Szlovénia, Csehország, Ukrajna, Szerbia</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 22)

A női válogatott is éppen Szlovákia ellen "harcolta ki"  a következő nagy világeseményen való részvételt - itt azonban világbajnokságról van szó. A sorsolás itt július 15-én lesz, a magyar csapat a "harmadik kalapból indul":

*NŐI KÉZILABDA-VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, KÍNA*

<table class="center" width="100%" align="center"> <caption>*A KIEMELÉS*</caption> <tbody> <tr class="even"> <td>*1. kalap:* Németország, Norvégia, Oroszország, Spanyolország </td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>*2. kalap:* Angola, Franciaország, Koreai köztársaság, Románia </td></tr> <tr class="even"> <td>*3. kalap:* Ausztria, Kína, Magyarország, Svédország </td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>*4. kalap:* Dánia, Elefántcsontpart, Japán, Ukrajna </td></tr> <tr class="even"> <td>*5. kalap:* Kongó, Thaiföld, Tunézia, Amerika-1. </td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>*6. kalap:* Ausztrália, Kazahsztán, Amerika-2., Amerika-3.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Sorsoltak. Legalábbis egy részét.

A férfi válogatott a januári EB-n a franciákkal, a spanyolokkal és a csehekkel került egy kalapba. Nem lesz egyszerű...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

A női BL-ben az ETO (idén, ugye, döntőt játszottak) a Valcea, a Itxako és a zvenyigorodi selejtező továbbjutójával (várhatóan a hazaiakkal, a 2008-as győztes...) játszhatja csoportmeccseit.

Ugyanitt a Ferencvárosnak előbb selejtezőt kell játszania (ott az FCK Handball, a Szmart Ljubljana és egy előselejtezős csapat vár rá), amennyiben továbbjutna, a Dinamo Volgográd, a Buducsnoszt és a Larvik ellen kellene helytállnia. 

Ez sem egy leányálom (illetve ez nem az...  ).


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Június 24)

En nagyon bizom bennuk, vasarnap is szepen jatszottak a fiuk a szlovakok ellen


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Az valóban remek játék volt, de az ellenfél sem volt éppen topon... De természetesen én is várom, és bízom bennük! 

Most viszont zajlik a férfi BL csoportkörének sorsolása, ahol, ugye a Veszprém és a Szeged is érdekelt.


----------



## healy28 (2009 Június 24)

Hát ez tök vicces! Még a graboplast eto van kiírva holott már régen audi eto...hogy röpül az idő! Nagyon örülök, hogy ennyien kedvelik ezt a csapatot...mert nagyon jó csapat... én csak tudom...hisz ott játszom!:d


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Győrben játszol? Milyen szinten?


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Azt már lehet tudni, hogy a Veszprém a "B" jelű csoportba került...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Gorenje Velenje az első ellenfél... Tűrhető.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

A 3. kalapban van a Szeged is, de azonos nemzetbeliek nem kerülhetnek egy csoportba, azaz nem sorsolhatják össze a Veszprémmel.

A Szegedet elsőként húzták ki kalapjából, az "A"-ba kerültek a Medvegyi és a Montpellier mellé. Jön a többi, persze.

A Veszprém és a Velenje mellé a Chambéry került, ez jónak is mondható, hisz itt volt még a Barca és a Hamburg is. 
Eddig nem rossz!


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Az irányított sorsolás miatt persze törvényszerű volt, mindenesetre a Szeged nem járt olyan jól a Valladoliddal, míg a Veszprém mellé a szintén nem olyan kedvező RN Löwen került, de a többi spanyol és német csapatot is figyelembe véve nem is olyan gáz a helyzet.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Az 5. kalapból a Veszprém mellé a Bosna Sarajevo került, a Szeged pedig a Constantát kapta. Itt már nem volt igazán nehéz ellenfél (persze, mindenki az).


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

A 6. kalapból selejtezős csapatok kerülnek ki, ezek kiléte még ismeretlen, hisz a selejtezőket is le kell játszani.

Szóval a Veszprém a Velenje, a Chambery, a Löwen, a Sarajevo és egy selejtezős csapat ellen küzdhet, a Szeged pedig a Medvegyi, a Montpellier, a Valladoid, a Constanta és szintén egy selejtezős gárda ellen hajthat a minél jobb továbbjutó helyért.

Ez több, mint biztató!


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

Istee írta:


> Sorsoltak. Legalábbis egy részét.
> 
> A férfi válogatott a januári EB-n a franciákkal, a spanyolokkal és a csehekkel került egy kalapba. Nem lesz egyszerű...



Íme a menetrend:

A franciákkal, a legerősebbel, az olimpiai- és világbajnokkal kezdeni nem tűnik egyszerűnek, mégis, ha valamikor, talán a torna legelején el lehet kapni őket...

<table class="center" width="100%" align="center"><tbody><tr class="even"> <td>Jan. 19. </td> <td>Franciaország–MAGYARORSZÁG</td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Jan. 19. </td> <td>Spanyolország–Csehország</td></tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Jan. 20. </td> <td>Csehország–Franciaország</td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Jan. 20. </td> <td>MAGYARORSZÁG–Spanyolország</td></tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Jan. 22. </td> <td>Franciaország–Spanyolország</td></tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Jan. 22. </td> <td>MAGYARORSZÁG–Csehország</td></tr></tbody></table>
A négyfős csoportból az első három jut tovább.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Bár a hír megérne bővebbet is, csak így röviden számoltak be róla:
férfi strandkézilabda-válogatottunk legyőzte a világbajnokot a norvégiai Európa-bajnokságon. A magyar csapat a szétlövésben nyert Horvátország ellen.


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 27)

Tegnap sajnos kikaptunk(ferfiak) mindket merkozesen a strandkezi EB-on:
<table border="1" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="85">26.06 /1200
</td> <td valign="top" width="82"> I 3 NOR
</td> <td valign="top" width="84"> I 2 HUN
</td> <td valign="top" width="48"> 20-21
</td> <td valign="top" width="48"> 18-13
</td> <td valign="top" width="72"> 05-04
</td> <td valign="top" width="60"> *2-1*
</td> <td valign="top" width="52"> 38-34
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="1" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="85">26.06 /1600
</td> <td valign="top" width="82"> I 1 RUS
</td> <td valign="top" width="84"> I 2 HUN
</td> <td valign="top" width="48"> 27-18
</td> <td valign="top" width="48"> 19-18 
</td> <td valign="top" width="72"> 
</td> <td valign="top" width="60"> *2-0* 
</td> <td valign="top" width="52"> 46-36
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 27)

Ma is lehet on-line nezni a mecccseket:
http://www.eurohandball.com/article/12426

Csak a centerpalyat adjak....
A fiuk ma 13:00-kor a spanyolok ellen jatszanak.
Szurkoljunk nekik!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 27)

Egy kis strandkezilabda:

http://hawaii2.ithelpportal.com/beach2008/DesktopDefault.aspx?menuid=12057
http://axabeachstars.hu/
http://letenyestrandkezi.hu/


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 27)

Azért maradt még miért küzdeni, a most sem túl bőszavú hírek szerint a harmadik helyért lép pályára vasárnap a magyar férfi strandkézilabda-válogatott a norvégiai Európa-bajnokságon. A júliusi Világjátékokra készülő csapat szombaton két meccset játszott: a negyeddöntőben 2–0-ra legyőzte Spanyolországot, az elődöntőben viszont 2–0-ra kikapott Oroszországtól. A bronzmeccsen Dánia lesz a Vártok Ákos irányította együttes ellenfele – adta hírül a Nemzeti Sportszövetség.
A lányok az 5.-6. helyért Spanyolország ellen küzdenek meg a larviki kontinensviadal zárónapján.


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 28)

Igaz...sorry.

10.00 Turkey versus Poland (Men 7/8) 10.00 Denmark versus Switzerland (Women 7/8)
11:00 Spain versus Hungary (Women 5/6)
12:00 Spain versus Norway (Men 5/6)
13:00 Croatia versus Ukraine (Woman 3/4)
14:00 Denmark versus Hungary (Men 3/4)
15:00 Italy versus Norway (Women 1/2)
16:00 Croatia versus Russia (Men 1/2)
17:00 Closing Ceremony


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 29)

A "fiaink" a 3. helyen ,Daniat legyozve.....a lanyok pedig a 6. helyen vegeztek.
Meg egy jo hir...az olasz noi valogatott lett az EB gyoztese,akinek a szov.kapitanya Neukum Tamas!!!!


----------



## unregard9 (2009 Július 31)

Szerintem megint a Mocsai Lajos kellene a női válogatott élére.


----------



## Martynko (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sziazstok lassan kezdodik az uj evad


----------



## mikola (2009 Augusztus 13)

Nézzétek meg a Szíven szúrt országot!! :'(


----------



## kisbogár80 (2009 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok!

Nem találtam a sportágak között kézilabdát, gondoltam ez is érdekelhet sok embert...

Tavaly szerveztem meg a Szolnoki KC SE női kézilabda csapatát, amellyel megyei I. oszályban játszunk.

Szeptember 20.-án kezdődik a bajnokság, ahol két meccset játszik minden csapat...mi is.

Fő problémánk, hogy önfenntartóak vagyunk és nem találunk szponzorokat. Szolnokon más csapatok a népszerűek, valószínű ez lehet az oka.
ha tudtok ötleteket adni, esetleg van aki támogatná a csapatot....szívesen venném!

Természetesen minden érdekel, ami a témához hozzászólás.

Látszik, hogy kezdő vagyok.....nem néztem meg minden oldalt.....már van kézilabda....bocsi!!!


----------



## kapanyanyi (2009 Szeptember 18)

Szió!
Szerintem az egyik legjobb pénzszerzési út a Sportbál(Kézis bál)! Nem kis meló, de összefogással kivitelezhető! Kell hozzá megfelelő hely, megfizethető zenész(zenekar), étkezési lehetőség,s a legfontosabb a tombola!!! Ehhez végig kell járni a vállalkozókat, bármi megteszi ajándéknak! Megkérsz egy nagy csapatot, hogy segítsenek a nemes cél érdekében úgy, hogy az általad vitt labdát aláírják, amit a bálon árverésre tudtok bocsájtani. Kell készíteni belépőt, illetve olcsóbb áron támogatói jegyet is, mert nem biztos hogy aki nem megy el a bálba, az nem is támogatná a csapatot. Hirtelen ennyi jutott eszembe


----------



## kisbogár80 (2009 Szeptember 23)

Szia "kapanyanyi"!
Köszi, ez jó ötlet....
megpróbálom kivitelezni...


----------



## kapanyanyi (2009 Szeptember 23)

Szió Kisbogár80!
Remélem sikerül kivitelezni, sok sikert és kitartást!
Ha nem nagy kérés, írj, hogy mire jutottál!
Szió!


----------



## xennike (2009 Szeptember 27)

Sajnos én nem tok tanácsot adni, mert NBI ifibe játszom, de az anyukámék csapata megyei I osztályba játszik bár mondjuk ők önfentartó hobbi kézisek...


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Október 6)

Egyre többen.....Mondhatni, h csak az NBI-es csapatok nem játszanak,játszhatnak.....Van amatör és profi bajnokság is!


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Október 6)

<a href='http://www.mondocuisto.com/?r=626188&t=&prom=24' target='_blank_'><img src= 'http://promo.mondogames.com/promo/MondoCuisto/en/468x60_1.gif' border="0" /></a>


----------



## jutex (2009 Október 9)

Hajrá!!!!!!!!!!:..:


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

Ma eldőlt, hogy Pálinger Katalin nem szerepel a magyar válogatottban a decemberi, kínai nőikézilabda-világbajnokságon. Remélem nélküle is eredményesek leszünk.


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 24)

Nagyon sajnálom, hogy Pálinger Kati nem vállalta a világbajnokságon való részvételt!


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 24)

Hajrá Győr! Holnap 12 óra!


----------



## Looen92 (2009 Október 26)

*Váltás Itt Vereség ott*

Távozott Vladam Matic a Pick Szeged kispadjáról szerintem nem neki kellett volna az uj edző sem lesz jobb Szegeden ,teljes image váltásra lenne szükség ki kellene építeniük az utanpotlás nevelést és azokat beépíteni a csapatba költség hatékonyabb mint a Szerb B válogatottat fennt tartani.Én személy szerint sajnálom a Matic-ot volt szerencsém vele talákozni nem 1x nagyon közvetlen és nagyon segítő kész ember.A győri csajokrol meg csak annyit van ilyen belefér ez majd korigálunk.ÜDV


----------



## d.anica (2009 Október 27)

breferi írta:


> Ma eldőlt, hogy Pálinger Katalin nem szerepel a magyar válogatottban a decemberi, kínai nőikézilabda-világbajnokságon. Remélem nélküle is eredményesek leszünk.



Nagyon intelligensen csinálta. Ahogy saját maga is mondta, lehetőséget kell adni a nála fiatalabbaknak is. Most akkor van majdnem 3 év arra, hogy megtaláljuk az igazi kapust a válogatottba. Itt a lehetőség Herr Orsiék előtt. Ha meg nem sikerül, akkor bízzunk abban, hogy Pálinder Kati 2012-ben 34 éves lesz, ez kapusoknál nem olyan nagy kor.


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 27)

*győr*

Hu de régen irtak ide....
Valaki aki beszélgetne a Győriekről???


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 29)

Sziasztok!

A mai napon megkezdődött a Pannon Kupa! Szerencsére sikerült az utolsó pillanatban döntetlenre menteni a meccset a tunéziaiak ellen! De azért a meccs izgalmas volt!


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 29)

Holnap a szerbek ellen folytatjuk! Hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## kapanyanyi (2009 Október 29)

Szurkolunk:ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 30)

Kikaptunk a Szerbektől........... sebaj majd legközelebb!


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 31)

Megvertük a Román válogatottat a Pannon Kupán!Szép volt fiúk,csak így tovább!


----------



## Alexa1993 (2009 Október 31)

Remélem a fiúk ennél csak jobbak lesznek.


----------



## Konria (2009 November 1)

Nagyon szeretem a kézit, de sajnos nem tudtam követni az eseményeket, van esélye a fiúknak a kupagyőzelemre?


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

Szeretem a kézilabda meccseket.Sajnos most már a csapatok anyagi helyzete nagyon befolyásolja a sportág jelenlegi állását.
Világversenyeken szereplést nagyon befolyásolja a felkészülési
lehetőségek csökkenése.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

A győri kézilabdás lányoknak van még esélye a B.L.-ben a tovább

jutásra a mai győzelemmel.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

A Veszprém jó játékkal nyert,megérdemelt a nagy különbségű siker.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

A Szeged mélyrepülése elszomorító a klub múltjához viszonyítva.


----------



## csepig (2009 November 16)

Elkerülhetetlen, hogy mindig toppon legyen egy csapat. Nagyon fontos, hogy ne csak akkor szeressük csapatunkat, ha jól játszanak. Én Veszprém drukker vagyok hivhatták VÁÉV-Bramacnak, vagy Fotexnek, vagy most MKB-nak. Jó egy közösséghez tartozni. Volt amikor nem ment olyan jól, de mindig nekem ők a legjobbak.


----------



## Potyka8 (2009 November 25)

Hajrá Kecskemét!


----------



## bexzy (2009 November 25)

Jó nagyon az oldal grt mindenkinek


----------



## szabina03 (2009 December 2)

Remélem nem érnek el rossz helyezést női kézilabdaválogattottunk az idei(kínába megrendezett) vb-n!Bár sok a sérülés miatt a hiányzok és igen fiatal a keret,de nekik most jött el az idejük,hogy megmutassák mit tudnak!!!Csak kár hogy nem láthatom az isei vb-t, mert a digi adja a meccseket és nekünk meg nincs(!!!!

Hajrá Magyarok!Hajrá csajok!!!Sok sikert a vb-hez!!

Kézilabdás hírekkel kapcsolatban a legjobb oldal a hadball.hu!!!!


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 2)

Igazság szerint a csapatnak kapus poszton lehetnek gondjai, hiszen Pálinger nélkül eleve hendikeppel indul a csapat... és rajta kívül nem igazán van jó kapusa a csapatnak. Herr Orsolyát favorizálják szerintem a csapat kárára (nem ellene vagyok csak nem kéne ennyire makacsul ragaszkodni hozzá)... Triffa Ágnes már bizonyított a Junioroknál is és anno a Vasas egyik legjobb játékosa volt... A fiatalok meg lehet ezen a tornán fognak berobbani a köztudatba, hasonlóan az U20-as focicsapat tagjaihoz... Hajrá lányok!


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Hajrá Csajok! Mindent bele a VB-n!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 6)

Itt lehet nézni a meccseket - élőben is - csak regisztrálni kell. 
http://digisport.hu


----------



## Bán Balázs (2009 December 7)

sajnos nagyon gyengék voltunk a románok ellen.
bár ez még egy nagyon fiatal válogatott.
azért mindent bele magyar csajok,!!!


----------



## Bán Balázs (2009 December 7)

Én is itt nézem.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2009 December 8)

szia! végre! örülök hogy valaki indított egy ilyen fórumot is. én 4éves koromtól kéziztem aztán lett egy csúnya balaesetem és abba kellett hagyni, igy aztán ma már csak egy vigaszom marad ha nézhetem a meccseket. 
hajrá győri audi eto kc és hajrá mkb veszprém!
amúgy nem tudja valaki hol tekinthető meg a kínai vb meccsei élőben?


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 8)

Aranyom, csak 3 hozzászólást kell(ene) visszaolvasnod. 
Ha annyira szereted a kézilabdát, akkor tán a többi hozzászólást is el lehet olvasni. Vagy csak írni szeretsz? pussz. kiss
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1812778&postcount=718itt láthatod


----------



## kismaros (2009 December 8)

A kínai női világbajnokság nem érdekel senkit?


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 9)

Most élőben a Norvégia- Magyarország a digisporton. félidő 11:11. Jól játszanak a lányok.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 December 9)

Én csak neten tudom nézni. Nem könnyű menet!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 9)

én is ott nézem sajnos. elég szaggatott a kép, és a hang sincs együtt a képpel. de több mint a semmi. 17:15 ide.


----------



## polovcev (2009 December 11)

Holnap Magyar - Spanyol. Én egy kicsit tartok ettől a meccstől. A lányok japán elleni játéka nem ad túl sok optimizmusra okot.


----------



## tfkbandy (2009 December 11)

Hajrá Győr és hajrá Görbe


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 12)

Hihetetlenül izgalmas hajrát követően szerzett pontot a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott Spanyolország ellen a kínai világbajnokságon. Mátéfi Eszter együttese remekül tartotta magát a végjátékban és ért el 21-21-es döntetlent az Európa-bajnoki második ibériaiak ellen a középdöntő első fordulójában. A mieink legjobbja az ezúttal is fantasztikusan védő Herr Orsolya és az utolsó pillanatokban egalizáló Zácsik Szandra volt. Bravó, Lányok; csak így tovább! 

NŐI KÉZI-VB, KÖZÉPDÖNTŐ, II-ES CSOPORT, 1 FORDULÓ: 
*MAGYARORSZÁG-SPANYOLORSZÁG 21-21 (8-10)* 
Suzhou, 300 néző. Vezette: Brunovsky, Canda (szlovákok).

*Magyarország:* Herr O. - Bódi 1, Bulath 4, Kovacsics 2, Tomori 1, Tóth T., Juhász 3. Cserék: Pastrovics, Triffa (kapusok), Orbán A. 2, Szabó V. 1, Szekeres, Tóth K. 2, Zácsik 5. Szövetségi kapitány: Mátéfi Eszter.

*Spanyolország:* González - Augilar 2, Barno 3, Benzal, Martín 6, Cuardado 1, Begona Fernández 5. Cserék: Ciobanu (kapus), Asensi, Alberto, Lopez, Mangue 2, Oncína 1, Pinedo 1, Beatriz Fernández. Szövetségi kapitány: Jorge Duenas de Galarza. 

*Kiállítások:* 12, ill. 6 perc:
*Hétméteresek:* 3/2, ill. 8/6.

*A csoport további mérkőzései:* 
Románia-Kína 40-19 (21-12) 
Norvégia-Dél-Korea 27-28 (14-13) 

<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A II-ES CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Spanyolország</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>76-60 </TD><TD>5 p</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Románia</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>95-69 </TD><TD>4 p</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Koreai Köztársaság</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>88-80 </TD><TD>4 p</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Norvégia</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>77-71 </TD><TD>4 p</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5.*</TD><TD>*MAGYARORSZÁG*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0 *</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*65-77 *</TD><TD>*1 p*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Kína</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0 </TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>56-100 </TD><TD>0 p</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 13)

NŐI KÉZILABDA-VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, KÖZÉPDÖNTŐ, 2. FORDULÓ: 
*DÉL-KOREA–MAGYARORSZÁG 28-28 (11-17) * 
Suzou, 500 néző.* Vezette:* C. Bonaventura, J. Bonaventura (franciák) 

*DÉL-KOREA: *Li Min Hi, Mun Kjong Ha – Dzsung Dzsi He 4, Kim Csa Jon 3, Kim On A 5, Li Eun Bi 5, Mjung Bok Hi 3, Mun Pil Hi 2, Rju Eun Hi 2, Vu Szun Hi 4, Nam Hjun Hva, Pak Hje Gjung, Li Szeon Mi, Ju Hjun Dzsi, Kang Dzsi, Hej, Ju Hui. *Szövetségi kapitány:* Li Dzsae Jung. 
*MAGYARORSZÁG: *Herr O., Pastrovics - Bódi 1, Bulath 7, Kovacsics 4, Tomori 2, Tóth T., Juhász 2, Pastrovics, Orbán A., Szabó V. 1, Szekeres 1, Tóth K., Zácsik 8, Szucsánszki 2. *Szövetségi kapitány: *Mátéfi Eszter. 
*Kiállítások:* 4 ill 14 perc. 
*Hétméteresek:* 6/4 ill. 4/2


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 December 14)

Áruljátok,már el,hogyha a kínaiakat legyőzik a lányok, akkor hanyadik helyért játszunk a vb-n?


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 15)

9.?


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

*Ha nehezen is, de áttörtük a kínai falat *






A 9. helyért játszik a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott, miután 25-21-re legyőzte a házigazda kínai együttest világbajnoki középdöntőcsoportjának záró mérkőzésén. A mérkőzés hullámzó volt, a végére kis híján elolvadt a hétgólos magyar előny. Még szerencse, hogy volt egy Zácsik Szandránk, aki a hátán vitte a csapatot! A mieink utolsó vb-ellenfele Ausztria lesz. 





NŐI KÉZILABDA-VB, II. KÖZÉPDÖNTŐCSOPORT, 3. FORDULÓ: 
*MAGYARORSZÁG-KÍNA 25-21 (14-10) * 
Kína, Szucsou, vezette: Florescu és Duta (románok). 
*MAGYARORSZÁG: *Herr O., Triffa (kapusok), Bódi 2, Bulath 2, Juhász, Kovacsics 4 (4), Orbán A., Szabó V., Szekeres, Szucsánszki 5 (2), Tomori 1, Tóth K., Tóth T. 3 (3), Zácsik 8. *Szövetségi kapitány:* Mátéfi Eszter. 
*KÍNA: *Hszü Mo, Huang Hung (kapusok), Csia-csin, Csao Csiang-csuan, Csiang Jing-jing, Kung Jen Kuo Vej, Lan Hsziao-ling, Li Jao 2, Li Vej-vej 8 (5), Liu Hsziao-mej, Sa Cseng-Ven 1, Vang Ru, Vang Sa-sa 3, Vej Csiu-hsziang 1, Vu Jin. *Szövetségi kapitány:* Vang Hszin-tung. 
*Kiállítások:* 4, ill. 8 perc. 
*Hétméteresek:* 11/9, ill. 5/5. 

Nem játszott szemkápráztató mérkőzést a magyar válogatott Kína ellen, és bár a végére kis híján elherdálta hétgólos előnyét, a célt, azaz a pontszerzést végül teljesítette.

Az első húsz percben egyik csapat sem brillírozott, nem egyszer bántó hibák borzolták a kedélyeket, hogy aztán a félidő záró szakaszára összeszedjék magukat a mieink, és Zácsik, valamint Szucsánszki vezetésével ellépjenek a házigazdától.

Fordulás után úgy tűnt, a találkozó kimenetele nem, csupán a különbség lesz kérdéses, ekkor azonban érthetetlen módon teljesen leálltunk. Három perccel a vége előtt, 22-21-es állásnál valószínűleg sokaknak beugrott a Dél-Korea elleni, nyolcgólos előny elszórakozása. 

Szerencsére ezúttal miénk volt az utolsó szó, sőt szavak, és ezért elsősorban Zácsik Szandrának tartozunk köszönettel. Ha ő nincs, könnyen lehet, hogy csütörtökö nem a 9. helyért játszanánk Ausztriával – már amennyiben létezik a kézilabdában, vagy úgy egyáltalán a sportban feltételes mód. 

Zácsik: A győzelem volt a legfontosabb 
„Gyors ellenfélre számítottunk a mai mérkőzés előtt, és nem is csalódtunk Kínában – nyilatkozta a meccs legjobbja, a nyolc gólt szerző Zácsik Szandra a Digi Sportnak. – Ezúttal a győzelem volt a legfontosabb, mint ahogy az Ausztria elleni helyosztón is az lesz. Ha kellően rápihenünk a találkozóra, nem lehet gond, és akkor megcsípjük a kilencedik helyet. Vérten Orsolya játékáról egyelőre semmi biztosat nem lehet tudni, de bízzunk benne, csütörtökig felépül.” 



*HELYOSZTÓ A 9. HELYÉRT:* 
Ausztria-Magyarország, december 17., 6:30 óra 
A mérkőzést eredetileg 9 órakor rendezték volna, de a mieink kérésére előbbre hozták, így ugyanis válogatottunk még eléri az aznapi, hazafelé tartó repülőgépet. 



<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*NŐI KÉZILABDA-VB, KÖZÉPDÖNTŐ II-ES CSOPORT, 3. FORDULÓ:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_2><TD>1.</TD><TD>Norvégia</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>138-114</TD><TD>8 </TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>2.</TD><TD>Spanyolország</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>126-112</TD><TD>7 </TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Dél-Korea</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>150-142</TD><TD>6 </TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Románia</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>154-129</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5.*</TD><TD>*Magyarország*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*118-126*</TD><TD>*4 *</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Kína</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>96-159</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


NŐI KÉZILABDA-VB, KÖZÉPDÖNTŐ, A JÁTÉKNAP EREDMÉNYEI

*I. CSOPORT, 3. FORDULÓ*
Oroszország–Dánia 30–25 (13–12)
Németország–Angola 25-21 (12-13)
Franciaország–Ausztria 35-20 (19-12)

*II. CSOPORT, 3. FORDULÓ*
Románia–Dél-Korea 34–34 (13–19)
Norvégia–Spanyolország 27-24 (8-14) 
*Az elődöntő párosítása: *Norvégia–Oroszország, Franciaország–Spanyolország.


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Az vajon miért van, hogy kézilabdában ismertek vagyunk és kimagasló teljesítményt tudunk nyújtani, fociban pedig nem?Talán a magyarok keze ügyesebb, mint a lábuk?


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 17)

*Kiütéses győzelemmel lett meg a 9. hely *



Nem szabad tombolva ünnepelni a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott világbajnoki szereplését, de tény, utolsó mérkőzésén remekelt Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány együttese: 41-25-re múlta felül az osztrák csapatot. A találkozó első félideje még roppant szorosan alakult, a mieink mindössze két találattal (17-15) vezettek. A fordulás után viszont jött a parádé, a gyors és pontos támadások padlóra küldték a riválist. 


NŐI KÉZILABDA-VB, A 9. HELYÉRT: 
*Magyarország-Ausztria 41-25 (17-15) *
Szucsou, v.: Floresca, Duta (románok)

*MAGYARORSZÁG:* Herr O., Pastrovics (kapusok), Bódi 3, Bulath 4, Juhász 3, Kovacsics 5 (2), Szabó V., Szekeres, Szucsánszki 2, Tomori 6, Tóth K. 2, Tóth T. 7 (2), Vérten 5, Zácsik 4, *Szövetségi kapitány:* Mátéfi Eszter. 
*AUSZTRIA:* Schilk, Blazek (kapusok), Budecevic, Doppler, Engel 6 (5), Frey 1, Grausenburger 2, Ivancok, Magelinskas 3, Plach, Scheffknecht 4, Spiridon 7, N. Stumvoll 1, S. Stumvoll 1, Subke, *Szövetségi kapitány: *Herbert Müller. 


*Kiállítások:* 2, ill. 4 perc. 
*Hétméteresek:* 6/4, ill. 5/5


----------



## zozo1982 (2009 December 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de a lányokat csak dicséret illeti a 9. hely miatt. Jelenleg ennyi van ebben a keretben, de még nagyon fiatalok. És ilyen rövid idő alatt is látszik Mátéfi munkája! Bárcsak a fiúknál is ilyen jól állnánk!


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

zozo1982 írta:


> Üdv Mindenkinek!
> 
> Nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de a lányokat csak dicséret illeti a 9. hely miatt. Jelenleg ennyi van ebben a keretben, de még nagyon fiatalok. És ilyen rövid idő alatt is látszik Mátéfi munkája! Bárcsak a fiúknál is ilyen jól állnánk!



ÉN elégedett vagyok velük! Főleg ha belegondolunk, hogy 4 alapember hiányzott (Görbicz, Vérten, Szamoránszky, Pálinger) és így is csak kicsin múlott, hogy mondjuk nem az 5. helyért játszunk! Szóval szerintem az olimpiára jók lesznek!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 23)

NŐI KÉZILABDA VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, DÖNTŐ: 
*OROSZORSZÁG-FRANCIAORSZÁG 25-22 (14-11)* 
A harmadik helyért: 
Spanyolország-Norvégia 26-31 (9-15) 


<LINK href="/css/jatek_7.css" type=text/css rel=stylesheet>​ 
A neves szakember immáron negyedik alkalommal vezette Oroszországot a világbajnoki dobogó legfelső fokáig. A mostani siker előtt 2001-ben, 2005-ben és 2007-ben is az ő irányításával vehették át az aranyérmeket. A játékosok közül a vasárnapi találkozó óta négyen is (Inna Szuszlina, Emilia Turej, Nagyezsda Muravjova és Ljudmilla Posztnova) is háromszoros vb-győztesek. Korábban csak egyszer fordult elő, hogy egy csapat triplázzon: 1982 és 1990 között a Szovjetúnió volt képes erre a bravúrra. 

A csoportkörben nem volt igazán nehéz dolga az orosz együttesnek. Thaiföldet és Ausztráliát nagyon simán verte, Ausztria és Ukrajna ellen sem izzadtak meg igazán, míg az angolaiakkal szemben már nagyobb erőkifejtésre volt szükség. A középdöntőben aztán jött két siker a németek és a dánok ellen és egy vereség a döntőben viszontlátott franciáktól (23-24). 
Az elődöntőben az olimpiai- és Európa-bajnok Norvégia állt (volna) a kelet-európaiak útjába. A több nagy sztárjukat (pl Gro Hammerseng) is nélkülöző skandinávok végül 20-28-ra elbuktak. Jöhetett tehát a visszavágó a gallok ellen a fináléban... 
Jobban kezdtek ugyan Olivier Krumbholz tanítványai, ám az oroszok hamar átvették a vezetést, és egyben az irányítást. Dmitrijeva remeklésével már a félidőre háromgólos előnyt harcolt ki a címvédő. Az előző világbajnokságon ötödikként zárt franciák ugyan felzárkóztak egy találatra, ám végül simán nyertek Turejék. Sorozatban harmadik alkalommal érték el ezt a fantasztikus eredményt Trefilov vezetésével! 
A gólkirálynő az osztrák Katrin Engel lett, akinek a 67 találatánál senki sem tudott többet szerezni. 
A VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Oroszország
2. Franciaország
3. Norvégia
4. Spanyolország
5. Dánia
6. Koreai köztársaság
7. Németország
8. Románia
*9. MAGYARORSZÁG (Herr Orsolya, Pastrovics Melinda, Triffa Ágnes, Vérten Orsolya, Szucsánszki Zita, Juhász Gabriella, Zácsik Szandra, Tóth Katalin, Tóth Tímea, Szabó Valéria, Kovacsics Anikó, Tomori Zsuzsanna, Bódi Bernadett, Bulath Anita, Szekeres Klára, Orbán Adrienn)*
10. Ausztria
11. Angola
12. Kína
13. Svédország
14. Tunézia
15. Brazília
16. Japán
17. Ukrajna
18. Elefántcsontpart
19. Argentína
20. Kongó
21. Thaiföld
22. Kazahsztán
23. Chile
24. Ausztrália 



A VB ALL STAR CSAPATA: 
Inna Szuszlina (Oroszország) - Linn-Kristin Riegelhuth (Norvégia), Marta Mangue (Spanyolország), Allison Pineau (Franciaország), Begona Fernandez (Spanyolország), Mariama Signaté (Franciaország), Camilla Herrem (Norvégia)


----------



## regiragusa (2010 Január 5)

Tudja valaki, hogy mennyibe kerülnek a jegyek a férfi EB-re?


----------



## regiragusa (2010 Január 5)

ja, és hol lehet jegyekhez hozzájutni???


----------



## aniko45 (2010 Január 20)

A fiaink jól debutáltak a franciákkal játszott mérkőzésen, sajnos a spanyolok jól megruháztak bennünket!Remélem a folytatás jobb lesz!


----------



## rolandxp60 (2010 Január 22)

kicsit elfáradtak a lányok a románok ellen


----------



## rolandxp60 (2010 Január 22)

megijedtek a nagy lehetőségtől a srácok


----------



## rolandxp60 (2010 Január 22)

Hajrá magyarok!!!!!
Mindent bele győri csajok


----------



## Johnny1961 (2010 Január 24)

A küzdőszellem hiányzik !!!


----------



## Andysan (2010 Január 24)

A küzdőszellem egy két játékosban megvan de az egész csapatban meg kéne,hogy legyen. Úgy, ahogy a franciák ellen megvolt a cseheket lebecsülték egyesek, pedig tudták,hogy ki-ki meccset játszanak. Pedig jó ez a csapat !


----------



## Roger Ferris (2010 Január 24)

hát ez a Pénteki meccs nagy csalódás volt.....


----------



## Roger Ferris (2010 Január 24)

szégyen!!!! :S


----------



## saca22 (2010 Január 24)

Szégyen mert nem küzdenek a hazáért és inkább játszana sok fiatal a szerbek helyett nem kellene ez a sok honosítás...


----------



## ildikozoli (2010 Január 25)

Éljenek a magyar kézilabdás lányok, akik mindig az utolsó másodpercben kapnak ki...


----------



## kozeput (2010 Január 25)

Kishitőség, könnyelműség, ohne csapatjáték! Lassa az összes magyar csapatsportra rányomható ez a bélyeg! Nem tudunk harcolni, a végjáték meg nulla!


----------



## Messua29 (2010 Január 25)

*MKB Veszprém*

Hajrá MKB Veszprém!
Akik szeretnének eljönni a Cosma szobor avatójára Veszprémbe, azokkal most közlöm, hogy 2010.02.06-án lesz 14 órakor!

Hajrá fiúk!
Pussza


----------



## janek8 (2010 Január 26)

EB2010 Az a helyzet, hogy egy magyar játékos világversenyen 10 (tíz!!) euró napidíjat kap. S ha megsérül, csökkentett fizetést kap a klubjától, mert nem tud hónapokig játszani. Természetesen az egyesületek kötnek biztosítást a játékosra, de az csak a csapat színeiben szertett sérülésekre érvényes. A válogatott biztosítása csak jelképes, a játékost kifejezetten hátrányosan érinti.
Kérdem én. Melyikünk vállalna hasonló kockázatot a hazáért?


----------



## janek8 (2010 Január 26)

Az Eb-nek van némi pozitív hozadéka is. Mivel a szerbek is kiestek Pericék is rápihenhetnek a BL meccsekre.


----------



## bentiz (2010 Január 26)

Sokáig kézilabdáztam, aztán jött egy térdsérülésem, műtét, kiugrott a vállam, az álkapcsom!8 éve abbahagytam a fiam születése után és már csak nézni szeretem!


----------



## npanny (2010 Január 26)

Én csak sulicapat szintjén nyomtam anno, de csak általánosban.
Viszont az egyik, vagy ha nem a legkedvesebb sportom, amit nagyon szeretek nézni.
Klubcsapat szintjén az Audi Eto valamint a Veszprém a kedvencem.
Bár mérközésre élőben a helyszínen, csak az Etot szoktam látni.
Meg persze néha a válogatottat.


----------



## npanny (2010 Január 26)

Az EB szerepléshez inkább nem fűznék semmit, az eredmény magáért beszél!


----------



## aniko45 (2010 Január 26)

Sajnos!Szerintem többre képes ez a csapat,de valahogy nem megy most semmi!


----------



## npanny (2010 Január 26)

Ezt én is így gondolom!
Sokkal többre képes, de vn-n, eb-n valahogy mindig történik valami. Sajna


----------



## Krampusz8 (2010 Január 27)

*Haza*



saca22 írta:


> Szégyen mert nem küzdenek a hazáért és inkább játszana sok fiatal a szerbek helyett nem kellene ez a sok honosítás...



Hát igen, mennyivel jobban szerepelt volna a 2006-os vb-n az olasz fociválogatott, ha nem játszik az az argentin Camoranesi...


----------



## campos81 (2010 Január 29)

Az eb olyan lett amilyen ezen nem lehet változtatni csak levonni a konzekvenciát az illetékeseknek. Remélem sikerül talpra állni a csapatnak.


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 1)

A férfiak Szlovénia ellen javíthatnak és kivívhatják a VB szereplés jogát.


----------



## Lions (2010 Február 1)

Le a kalappal a Fradi kézi Lányaik előtt!!!
Fiatalok, hajtanak és nem adják fel.
Remélem bejutnak a rájátszásba. 
Megérdemelnék.,


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 1)

Lions írta:


> Le a kalappal a Fradi kézi Lányaik előtt!!!
> Fiatalok, hajtanak és nem adják fel.
> Remélem bejutnak a rájátszásba.
> Megérdemelnék.,


 Öröm volt nézni, ahogy megverték a jóval esélyesebb Debrecent.


----------



## Barnáné (2010 Február 4)

Hajrá!!!!

Jó meccs volt.

Hajrá Veszprém!!!! Én szívesen ott lennék, de sajnos túl messzire lakom.

Nagyon szurkolok nekik!

Sajnos a folytatás nagyon pocsék lett!!

gratulálok!

Nagyon szép eredmény ez is!

ÉN is bízom bennük!

Szerintem is jók lennének

Én is remélem, hogy lesz ez még jobb is! hajrá lányok!!!!


----------



## wagner123 (2010 Február 7)

Ilyeneknek nem szabadna megtörténnie


----------



## drago0412 (2010 Február 11)

mikola írta:


> Nézzétek meg a Szíven szúrt országot!! :'(


 én láttam.remélem a bünüsük sosem szagolnak friss levegöt..


----------



## drago0412 (2010 Február 11)

bátor11 írta:


> A Győr nyeri a BL-t.A Világ legjobb CSAPATA!!
> Hajrá Győr!!!


 A Ferencváros a világ legjobb csapata


----------



## drago0412 (2010 Február 11)

lions írta:


> le a kalappal a fradi kézi lányaik előtt!!!
> Fiatalok, hajtanak és nem adják fel.
> Remélem bejutnak a rájátszásba.
> Megérdemelnék.,


 hajrá fradi!:d


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 11)

Hajrá Győri Audi Eto, hajrá MKB Veszprém!


----------



## pancso1 (2010 Február 11)

Ez egy nagyon szomorú eset. Reméljük a jövőben ilyen nem fog történni.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 16)

Király volt a Veszprém - Chambery meccs, bár igaz hogy kicsit a második félidőben a fiúk elaludtak, de a győzelem a fontos.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 23)

MKB - Löven nagyon jó meccs volt. Jól játszottatak, szervezett igazi csapatjáték volt. örülök hogy 4góllal sikerült nyeri igy már biztos az első hely. Kár hogy nem láthattam élőben a meccset. 
Na a győri lányokat inkább hadjuk...
Ilyen rosszul mint a Lipcse ellen még nem játszottak. azért egy kis pluszt jelent az hogy hozták a kötelezőt és a végén győztek! Sajnálom hogy Görbe már megint sérült! Lányok ébresztő igy nem lesz BL döntő!


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Február 23)

cicamica1988 írta:


> MKB - Löven nagyon jó meccs volt. Jól játszottatak, szervezett igazi csapatjáték volt. örülök hogy 4góllal sikerült nyeri igy már biztos az első hely. Kár hogy nem láthattam élőben a meccset.
> Na a győri lányokat inkább hadjuk...
> Ilyen rosszul mint a Lipcse ellen még nem játszottak. azért egy kis pluszt jelent az hogy hozták a kötelezőt és a végén győztek! Sajnálom hogy Görbe már megint sérült! Lányok ébresztő igy nem lesz BL döntő!



Htá sajnos a realitás az, hogy a győr ideén abszolút nem esélyes még a döntőre sem, a végső győzelemre meg pláne.
Ellenben a veszőrémnek megvan a sansza, most nagyon együtt vannak, egységes képet mutatnak.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 24)

Én láttam a szíven szúrt ország című filmet és meg kell mondanom nekem nem tetszett a film. többet ért volna ha Marian életéről a kíváló játék tudásáról készítenek egy emlék filmet! Mert ha 3év múlva megkérdik majd hogy ki volt Marian Cosma ugyis mindenki csak arra fog emlékezni hogy valahol valamikor megölték, de azt senki sem fogja tudni milyen nagyszerű játékos volt és hogy magyar kupát meg KEK et nyert az MKB Vezprémmel.
sajnos ez a probléma...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 24)

"Maradt-e ebben az országban annyi méltóság, erő és becsület, hogy megvédje magát és barátait azoktól, akik sem törvényt, sem erkölcsöt nem ismernek?” – olvashatjuk a feliratot a film legelején...."

Megnéztem tőbb helyen is a film előzetest és a következő gondolataim támadtak a látottak után: vajon mikor jutunk el oda,hogy és eljön e az az idő amikor önmagunkat is képesek leszünk annyira szeretni és tisztelni,hogy erőnk legyen nem félni és közös erőnkkel valahogy véget vetni minden oly félelmetesnek ,mint ez a tragikus eset,ahol is egy közel 30 fős elvetemült banda tehette és sajnos tette amit! Vajon eltudunk e jutni végre odáig,hogy ne tévhitben éljünk,mondván a bünösök ugy is megusszák,mert a pénz a sok pénz nálluk van és nekik mindent lehet! Feltudunk e nőni odáig,hogy megvédjük magunkat,barátainkat bárkit akit veszély fenyeget és nem csak közömbősségel szemlélünk ilyen és ehez hasonlo tetteket,hova tovább csak,mert félünk!
Azért az is elgondolkodtató,hogy *+* *MARIAN COZMA bajba kerülésekor csak két csapattársa akik szintén nem magyarok (* *Ivan Pesics horvát és Zarko Sesum szerb)* *ment segiteni és Ők maguk is sulyosan megsérültek!*
Valoban a filmelőzetes megtekintése után keserű az ember "szájize",mert az jön le sokakban,hogy - na ebbe az országban mindent meglehet csinálni....Persze azért ha reálisak vagyunk nem sarkithatunk, hisz sajnos ilyen világban élünk,és fogunk amig saját és közös "félelmünket" nem tudjuk legyőzni adott helyzetben.
Azért azok az igazi sport rajongok akik a mindennapok sport eseményeit és a játékosok teljesitményeit,eredményeit figyelemmel kisérik, talán mégsem csak erre a tragédiára fognak emlékezni *+ MARIAN COZMÁVAL* kapcsolatban,hanem emlékén keresztül egy csodálatos városra Veszprémre,számtalan remek kézilabda mérközésre és számtalan kimagaslo eredményre ugy a hazai mint a világ számos helyén megrendezett bajnokságokban ahol is a Veszprém csapata részt vett még *+MARIAN COZMÁVAL is!* 
Véleményem szerint aki jártas a sportban az tudja,hogy ha valojában szimbolikusan is,de "megkell halni" minden meccsen,versenyen,(de mégsem kéne egy disco bejárata előtt),mert nem lehet sétafikálni egy eredmény, sok sok gól eléréséhez.


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Február 24)

 A címzett cég 4 db küldeményt kap, de 6 különböző tartalommal:

na megjött Mocsai is a ffi kéziválogatott élére, csoknyaival kéz a kézben, mint Veszprémben.
nagy kérdés melyik csapatuk fogja kárát szenvedni ennek a kettőslétnek?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 24)

btc197406 írta:


>  A címzett cég 4 db küldeményt kap, de 6 különböző tartalommal:
> 
> na megjött Mocsai is a ffi kéziválogatott élére, csoknyaival kéz a kézben, mint Veszprémben.
> nagy kérdés melyik csapatuk fogja kárát szenvedni ennek a kettőslétnek?


 
Ez tényleg "huzos"! " Két dudás egy csárdában"?  Szakmai igazgató- Szövetségi kapitány.
És hogyan tovább junius 30 után a világbajnoki selejtezők végétől?


----------



## vovin (2010 Február 27)

Örülök,hogy vannak itt rajtam kívül kézilabda-szeretők. Szerintem a világ legjobb sportja,és külön nagy öröm,hogy nem is állunk rosszul tehetség és eredmények terén,pláne a női kézit nézve. Hajrá magyar kézilabda !!!


----------



## amberek (2010 Február 28)

Szerintem is a legjobb sport  Építi a jellemet a csapatjáték miatt. Én is aktívan űzöm. Szerencsére nem csak a nők terén vannak tehetségek (hajrá MKB- Veszprém ).


----------



## Vajandi (2010 Február 28)

Férjem a MKB-Veszprém szurkolója több mint 30 éve (akkor még "Építők" volt a nevük, azt szokták skandálni). Szerintem is jó sport, bár én inkább a jégkorcsolyát nézem szívesebben -főleg a férfimezőnyt


----------



## htardi (2010 Február 28)

Hajrá MKB!!! Csak az a baj, h nehéz jegyet kapni a meccsekre. Nagyon szép az új arénájuk. Mostanság költöztünk a közelbe, de még nem sikerült eljutni élőben megnézni őket. Pedig biztos jó a hangulat.


----------



## vovin (2010 Február 28)

Valóban,a Veszprém mostanában nagyon belehúzott,tv-ben szoktam követni a meccseiket.Szinte nincs is ellenfelük Magyarországon,ahogy a Győrnek sem. Két kiválóan fejlődő csapat. Sajnos hozzánk mindkét város nagyon messze esik,de egyszer szivesen megnézném őket élőben.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 1)

Sziasztok! Szerintem az MKB Veszprém a legtutibb csapat, nagyon ügyesek, jó a cspatmunka ezt mutatja a BL szereplésük is! Szerintem most van esély egy BL döntőre. 
Szuper volt a szombati meccs, szerdán a Kielce következik...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 1)

vovin írta:


> Valóban,a Veszprém mostanában nagyon belehúzott,tv-ben szoktam követni a meccseiket.Szinte nincs is ellenfelük Magyarországon,ahogy a Győrnek sem. Két kiválóan fejlődő csapat. Sajnos hozzánk mindkét város nagyon messze esik,de egyszer szivesen megnézném őket élőben.


 

Én szlovákiában lakom de ha kell átutazom az egész magyarországot hogy lássam az MKBt! Félelmetes a hangulat a meccseken! 
Györbe is szoktam menni de az nem olyan jó!


----------



## vovin (2010 Március 2)

Mindenesetre én az ETOt megnézném egyszer. Szlovákiában? A Dunaferr ffi csapatának volt egy klassz játékosa,ő is Szlovákiában lakott. Mostanában eltünt,nem tudom mi lehet vele.
Úgy vélem, a Veszprém is,és a Győr is megérdemelné a BL győzelmet.Milyen szép is lenne...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 3)

vovin írta:


> Mindenesetre én az ETOt megnézném egyszer. Szlovákiában? A Dunaferr ffi csapatának volt egy klassz játékosa,ő is Szlovákiában lakott. Mostanában eltünt,nem tudom mi lehet vele.
> Úgy vélem, a Veszprém is,és a Győr is megérdemelné a BL győzelmet.Milyen szép is lenne...


 
Igen Szlovákiában! Te hol laksz hogy azt írod neked mind a két város ( Veszprém, győr) messze van? Miért olyan meglepő hogy Szlovákiából vagyok. A győrben is játszott és játszik szlovák játékos - Katarína Mraviková, meg a már viborgba távózó Kovacsicz Mónika, na ő a mi környékünkről való.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 3)

légyszi valaki! ma lesz este a kielce - mkb veszprém, nem tudja valaki melyik adóról fogják közvetíteni?


----------



## bmate27 (2010 Március 3)

Grat a Veszprémi srácoknak


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

Egyik sem! Az Internetten online tudod nézni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

*2010-03-03 szerda:*

*Friss eredmény!*

*17:36 **Női kézilabda NB I: a Győr hazai pályán öt góllal nyert az FTC ellen*.

*Az élvonalbeli női kézilabda-bajnokság 19. fordulójában a bajnoki címvédő Győri Audi ETO KC hazai környezetben öt góllal nyert a Ferencváros ellen. *

*Győri Audi ETO KC–Ferencvárosi TC 36–31 *​


----------



## vovin (2010 Március 5)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Igen Szlovákiában! Te hol laksz hogy azt írod neked mind a két város ( Veszprém, győr) messze van? Miért olyan meglepő hogy Szlovákiából vagyok. A győrben is játszott és játszik szlovák játékos - Katarína Mraviková, meg a már viborgba távózó Kovacsicz Mónika, na ő a mi környékünkről való.


Kelet-Mo-n lakom. Nem meglepő,csak leírtam. Mravikova nagyon jó játékos,még a Fradiban ismertem meg. Mónika viszont el van tünve,mióta külföldre igazolt,de sztem ő is tehetséges.


----------



## Kláróka (2010 Március 6)

Ha már Veszprém: nézzétek ma délután az MKB Veszprém BL meccsét!! jónak ígérkezik...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

*2010-03-06 14:17:40 *


*VÁCI NKSE–DEBRECENI VSC-KORVEX 37–30* (19–12)

*Női kézilabda NB I: a Vác sima mérkőzésen győzte le a Debrecent*

*A női kézilabda NB I szombati rangadóján a Vác meglepően simán, 37–30-ra győzte le a DVSC-Korvexet. A Herr Orsolya és Tóth Tímea vezette csapat így a vesztett pontok tekintetében megelőzte szombati riválisát.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

*Friss eredmények!*

*Kézi BL: az MKB Veszprém és a Győri ETO is győzött!*

A győriek és a veszprémiek is remek győzelmet arattak a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában. A Győr a kvartett élére ugrott, a Veszprém pedig megnyerte csoportját.

A Győri Audi ETO és az MKB Veszprém is győzött a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában. A nőknél a középdöntő I. csoportjának 4. fordulójában a győriek nagyon fontos sikert arattak. A Görbicz Anita nélkül felálló Rába-partiak hazai pályán 28-23-ra verték a norvég Larvik gárdáját, így a csoport élére ugrottak. Az állás: 1. Győr 6 pont, 2. Larvik 6 pont, 3. Ljubljana 2 pont, 4. Leipzig 0 pont.

A férfiaknál a már csoportgyőztes MKB Veszprém hozta a következőt utolsó csoportmeccsén. Mocsai Lajos csapata remek második félidei teljesítményével idegenben 32-29-re diadalmaskodott a lengyel Kielce ellen. A zsinórban kilencedik BL-meccsét megnyerő veszprémiek magabiztosan végeztek a csoport élén, és jutottak tovább.

*A Veszprém Kielcében sem lassított!*

*Az MKB Veszprém győzelemmel zárta szereplését a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája B-csoportjában, miután 32–29-re nyert a lengyel Kielce otthonában. A magyar bajnok sikerének értékét növeli, hogy azt Dejan Perics, Marko Vujin és Zsarko Sesum nélkül érte el.*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 8)

Az MKB Veszprém jó úton jár arra hogy bejusson a BL döntőbe. Még nem akarom kijelenteni hogy képes a BL döntőt is megnyerni, de úgy gondolom a szombati és az ez előtti meccseken mutatott játékával bizonyítja hogy az egyik legszervezettebb csapat, nagyszerű a csapat munka, összeállt a védekezés, kiváló a lövő százalék és a kapus telejsítmény! És ugye hát az MKB nak olyan nagyszerű játékosai vannak mint Vujin, Sesum, vagy pl az Iváncsik testvérpár. Akkor még nem is írtam a kapusainkról, Perics szenzációs, és Fazekas is megmutatta mire képes az MKB kapujában. 

Győr: bár a hétvégi Larvik elleni meccsükböl csak részleteket láttam így nem mondhatok sok mindent. Amit viszon felfedezni véletem hogy Görbicz nélkül is képes játszani˝játszik˝ az ETO. A lányoknál láttam hogy végre Konkoly Csaba munkája kezd beérni, bár itt - ott voltak azért eladott labdák, de már szép volt a védekezés. Itt emleném ki Simona Spiridon kiválló játékát. Szerintem egyértelnűen Pálinger (még jó hogy rá számíthat bárilyen helyzetben a csapat) és Spiridon voltak a csapat legjobbjai! De jól játszottak a szélsőink (Mravikova és Vérten) is.

Amugy tényleg Görbicz mikor csatlakozik a csapathoz?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 12)

​ 
Ha most szombaton nyernek a Győri lányok (kézilabda) Ljubljanában, akkor biztosan elődöntős a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában.
Múlt héten szenzásiós meccset játszottak a Győri lányok a sérült Görbicz Anita nélkül és legyőzték az olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnokokkal felálló Larvik csapatát (norvég cs.) és így sikerült a csoport élére ugrani. 





​Ha esetleg nem nyernének most holnap az Etos lányok Ljubljanában még akkor is van esély,mert a zárókörben azt a német HC Leipziget fogadják itthon akik jelenleg pont nélküliek.




 

*Női BL, középdöntő:
I. csoport:
5. forduló:
* Larvik (norvég)-Leipzig (német), szombat 14:15 ó
Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Győr, szombat 18 ó
* 6. forduló:*
Larvik-Ljubljana, március 20., szombat 14:15 ó
Győr-Leipzig, március 21., vasárnap 17:15 ó

*Jelenleg az állás:* 1. Győri Audi ETO KC 6 pont (103-96), 2. Larvik 6 (109-105), 3. Krim Ljubljana 4, 4. HC Leipzig 0



* II. csoport:
5. forduló:
* Viborg (dán)-Volgograd (orosz), szombat 16:15 ó
Valcea (román)-Hypo NÖ (osztrák), vasárnap 18 ó

* 6. forduló:*
Hypo NÖ-Volgograd, március 19., péntek 20:20 ó
Viborg-Valcea, március 20., szombat 14:15 ó
az állás: 1. és már elődöntős Oltchim Valcea (román) 7 pont, 2. Viborg (dán) 4, 3. Dinamo Volgograd (orosz) 3, 4. Hypo NÖ (osztrák) 2

*Az elődöntők ideje:*

1. mérkőzés április 10/11.
visszavágó: április 17/18.
*A döntő:*
1. mérkőzés: május 8/9.
visszavágó: május 15/16.

Ez utobbiban reméljük,hogy a Győri lányok képviselik az egyik csapatot!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Továbbra is százszázalékos az MKB Veszprém* </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">




Kecskeméten kapott ki a sereghajtó Debrecen.

Az MKB Veszprém Dunaújvárosban, a Budapest Bank-Kecskemét hazai pályán győzött a férfi kézilabda NB I 20. fordulójában.



A címvédő MKB Veszprém a Dunaferr SE otthonába látogatott pénteken és már a szünetre kilencgólos előnyre tett szert *Mocsai Lajos (fotó)* csapata. A hazaiak a második félidőben már jobban tartották magukat a bajnok ellen, így végül "csak" 12 találattal nyertek a vendégek. A Veszprém 19 mérkőzés után is hibátlan, de veresége ellenére már a Dunaferr is biztosan a négy között zárja az alapszakaszt. 

A hetedik helyen álló Kecskemét 11 góllal verte hazai pályán a sereghajtó Debreceni KSE csapatát. 

*Férfi kézilabda NB I, 20. forduló:* 

Dunaferr SE-MKB Veszprém 22-34 (8-17) 
Budapest Bank-Kecskemét - Debreceni KSE-Hotel Lycium 37-26 (17-16) 

 




</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>




<TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=cikk_datum> 
<TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%"> 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

*Bejutott a kézi-BL elődöntőjébe a Győr! *

Bejutott az elődöntőbe a Győri Audi ETO KC a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában, miután a középdöntő szombati játéknapján 24-24-es döntetlent játszott a szlovén Krim Ljubljana otthonában. Az majd a jövő heti zárókörben dől el, hogy a magyar bajnok első vagy második helyen lép a legjobb négy közé.
</BEVEZETO>

Eredmény, női BL, középdöntő, I. csoport, 5. forduló:
*Krim Ljubljana (szlovén) - Győri Audi ETO KC 24-24 (10-11)*
Ljubljana,
v.: Zotyin, Vologykov (orosz)
*gól:* Gros 6/4, Zácsik 6, Bodnyeva 4, Jankovic 2, Verheljuk 2, Cvijic 1, Koren 1, Vidic 1, Zrnec 1, illetve Bradeanu 8/5, Amorim 5, Spiridon 4, Vérten 4, Kovacsics 1, Mraviková 1, Szölösi, Tomori 1
*hetesek:* 6/4, illetve 7/5
*kiállítások:* 2, illetve 8 perc

*A csoport másik mérkőzésén:*
Larvik (norvég) - HC Leipzig (német) 31-21 (15-11)
*Az állás:* 1. (és már elődöntős) Larvik 8 pont, 2. (és már elődöntős) Győr 7, 3. Ljubljana 5, 4. Leipzig 0

*A záróforduló párosítása:*
Larvik - Ljubljana (március 20., szombat 14.15)
Győr - Leipzig (március 21., vasárnap 17.15) 

*Pálinger Katalin*: "Igaz, hogy az első félidőben négy góllal is vezettünk, majd később megint kettővel, de ezen a szinten ez nem különbség. Tudtam, hogy nagyon szoros hajrá lesz. Úgy is történt. Nem igaz, hogy én hoztam a döntetlent, nagyon kellettek a második félidőben Vérten Orsolya szélsőgóljai és Aurelia Bradeanu kulcsfontosságú találatai. Most nem foglalkozom azzal, hogy ki lesz az ellenfelünk az elődöntőben, szinte mindegy is, egyforma jó csapatok várhatnak ránk."

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA NB I* </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*24. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION> 
PLER KC–PICK SZEGED 33–38 (15–20) 

CSURGÓI KK–FTC CITYLINE 24–23 (10–9) 

Tatran Presov (szlovák)–Gyöngyös 37–32 (18–19) 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>A BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>1. MKB Veszprém KC</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl26>19</TD><TD class=xl26>–</TD><TD class=xl26>–</TD><TD class=xl26>702–443</TD><TD class=xl27>+259 </TD><TD class=xl27>38 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>2. Pick Szeged</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>17</TD><TD class=xl26>1</TD><TD class=xl26>2</TD><TD class=xl26>686–578</TD><TD class=xl27>+108 </TD><TD class=xl27>35 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>3. Dunaferr SE</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>13</TD><TD class=xl26>1</TD><TD class=xl26>6</TD><TD class=xl26>530–525</TD><TD class=xl27>+5 </TD><TD class=xl27>27 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl24>4. Tatabánya Carbonex KC</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl25>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>13</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>552–507</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl27>+45 </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl27>26 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>5. Csurgói KK</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>10</TD><TD class=xl26>1</TD><TD class=xl26>9</TD><TD class=xl26>567–577</TD><TD class=xl27>–10 </TD><TD class=xl27>21 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>6. PLER KC</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>9</TD><TD class=xl26>–</TD><TD class=xl26>11</TD><TD class=xl26>533–542</TD><TD class=xl27>–9 </TD><TD class=xl27>18 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>7. Budapest Bank Kecskemét</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>7</TD><TD class=xl26>4</TD><TD class=xl26>9</TD><TD class=xl26>543–557</TD><TD class=xl27>–14 </TD><TD class=xl27>18 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl24>8. Balatonfüredi KSE</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl25>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>466–516</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl27>–50 </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl27>14 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>9. Mezőkövesdi KC</TD><TD class=xl25>21</TD><TD class=xl26>5</TD><TD class=xl26>3</TD><TD class=xl26>13</TD><TD class=xl26>560–610</TD><TD class=xl27>–50 </TD><TD class=xl27>13 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>10. FTC</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>5</TD><TD class=xl26>2</TD><TD class=xl26>13</TD><TD class=xl26>517–565</TD><TD class=xl27>–48 </TD><TD class=xl27>12 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>11. Gyöngyösi FKK</TD><TD class=xl25>20</TD><TD class=xl26>3</TD><TD class=xl26>3</TD><TD class=xl26>14</TD><TD class=xl26>501–628</TD><TD class=xl27>–127 </TD><TD class=xl27>9 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl24>12. DKSE-Hotel Lycium</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl25>20</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>15</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl26>540–649</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl27>–109 </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl27>7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2010 Március 16)

Várjuk a továbbiakat!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 17)

*Mocsai Tamás a nyártól a Flensburgé*

*Az SG Flensburg-Handewitt kézilabdacsapatában* folytatja pályafutását Mocsai Tamás. A magyar légiós a Lemgónál eltöltött négy szezon után szerződik az északnémet csapathoz, Per Carlen edző kifejezett kérésére.

„Az SG jó csapat, merész célkitűzésekkel és nekem tetsző filozófiával. Örülök ennek az új kihívásnak” – nyilatkozta a váltásról Mocsai Tamás a Flensburg hivatalos honlapjának. 

„Tamás Per Carlen kívánságára igazol a csapathoz. Intelligens és rutinos játékos, aki tökéletesen kiegészítheti Oscar Carlen játékát” – mondta a Flensburg klubmenedzsere, Ljubomir Vranjes az új szerzeményről.

„Tamással olyan játékos távozik tőlünk, aki mindig száz százalékot nyújtott a Lemgo színeiben. Mivel három balkezesünk volt, az edzőnkkel, Volker Mudrowval folytatott megbeszélések után úgy döntöttünk, hogy elengedjük a Flensburghoz. Sikeres éveket és minden jót kívánunk neki” – kommentálta az átigazolást a Lemgo részéről Volker Zerbe.

A jobbátlövő kétéves szerződést szignált új csapatához, amely jelenleg a harmadik helyen áll a Bundesligában, azaz harcban van a BL-indulást érő helyek egyikéért.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

No igen,már a sportban is egyre durvább "minden"! 

*Káromkodás miatt tették ki Tomorit?*

Az Index azt írta, Tomori a ljubljanai mérkőzésen a szurkolók füle hallatára alpári stílusban szólt ki a kispadra.




A Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapatának vezetősége az együttes hivatalos oldalán közölte: felmentette *Tomori Zsuzsannát* a munkavégzés alól, Konkoly Csaba vezetőedző által összeállított egyéni edzésterv alapján a klub NB I/B-s csapatával készül és szerepel a másodosztályú mérkőzéseken. 

Az index azt írja, egy klubhoz közeli forrás megerősítette, hogy Tomorival igen komoly magaviseleti gondok vannak, nem él sportolóhoz illő életet, és hiába próbált vele beszélni az egyesület vezetőségéből szinte mindenki, a helyzet csak tovább romlott. Az átlövő viszonya megromlott edzőjével is, a ljubljanai mérkőzésen a szurkolók füle hallatára alpári stílusban szólt ki a kispadra. 

Arról nincs szó, hogy ez a döntés végleges lenne, így ha a játékos úgy teljesít, akár vissza is térhet a nagycsapathoz.


----------



## janeme (2010 Március 20)

A Magyar Kézilabda a világ elitjében van! Veszprém, Szeged, a nőknél Vasas,Dunafer, na meg a Győr fantasztikus csapatok!


----------



## janeme (2010 Március 20)

Tomori jó játékos, lehet, hogy ezért elbizza magát, és azt hiszi neki mindent lehet! Sajnálnám, ha emiatt tönkreteszi a karierjét!


----------



## Bibibii (2010 Március 20)

janeme írta:


> Tomori jó játékos, lehet, hogy ezért elbizza magát, és azt hiszi neki mindent lehet! Sajnálnám, ha emiatt tönkreteszi a karierjét!


 Nekem az egyik kedvencem a csapatból. De ilyen döntéseket nem rossz lábbal ébredt helyzetekben szoktak hozni, biztos nyomós indok van rá... Kívánom, hogy mindenki Zsuzsi és az ETO is a körülményekhez képest a lehető legjobban jöjjön ki ebből a helyzetből, ha már bevállalták...


----------



## keis (2010 Március 21)

Hitetlen, hogy itthon megtörténhet egy ilyen egy ekkora sport tehetséggel. Mindez büntetlenül!!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 22)

*Könnyed győzelmet arattak a győri lányok *

*Győri Audi ETO KC-HC Leipzig 30-19 (13-7).*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>Tegnap, 20:15, Forrás: Kézi.hu<TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Fokozatosan felőrölte a Lipcsét a Győr a női Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjének utolsó mérkőzésén, és nagy különbségű győzelmet aratott. Az elődöntőben a Valcea ellen lép pályára a magyar csapat. *

*



A győri keretben Tomori és Görbicz hiányában a fiatal Planéta Szimonetta és Tóth Eszter is helyett kapott az ETO utolsó BL-középdöntő mérkőzésen. Gyors rohamokkal kezdett a Győr, és Pálinger védéseinek is köszönhetően tíz perc után 6-2-re vezetett. Sok hibával játszott mindkét együttes, a németek főként támadásban mutattak gyenge teljesítményt, a Győr pedig rendre a kaput találta el, így 10-6 után végül Konkoly Csaba kért időt a 25. percben. A hazai csapat védekezésére azonban nem lehetett panasz, hiszen nagyon kevés gólt kapott szünetig a zöld-fehér együttes. *

*Szünet után tovább növelte előnyét a Győr, amely jobban koncentrált támadásban, így a kapufák sorozata helyett gólokat láthatott a magyar közönség, főként a remeklő Bradeanunak köszönhetően. Negyedórával a találkozó vége előtt immár tíz gólosra hízott a magyar bajnok előnye, majd Amorim újabb találataival padlóra került a Lipcse, így Konkoly Csaba Oguntoye Viktóriának, Planéta Szimonettának, Szőlősi Patríciának és Tóth Eszternek is lehetőséget adott Pálinger Katalin helyén. A vége könnyed győri diadal lett, a magyar együttes az elődöntőt hazai pályán kezdi a Valcea ellen, április 10-én vagy 11-én. *



*NBI.FÉRFIAK*

*Skaliczki: Két csapat volt a pályán *

*A védekezésben helyenként jól teljesített a Kecskemét férfi kézilabdacsapata az MKB Veszprém elleni szerdai bajnokin, amelyen a hazaiak 30-25-ös vereséget szenvedetek.*

*



Skaliczki László (fotó), a Budapest Bank KKSE szakmai igazgatója büszke, hogy két csapat volt a pályán. *

*- Nyilván azért más dimenzióban játszik a Veszprém, ezt mindenki tudja - nyilatkozta a klub hivatalos honlapjának, a kecskemetse.hu-nak Skaliczki. - A mi csapatunkról annyit, hogy a védekezésben helyenként távol tudtuk tartani a veszprémieket a beálló játékban, szépen össze tudtunk zárni, szélekre tudtuk szorítani őket. Igazából a felállt védekezésben nem volt gond, a visszarendeződésben annál több, főleg a technikai hibák után. Összességében elégedett lehetek a hazai mérleggel, bár voltak benne fájó vereségek is, a PLER vagy a Gyöngyös elleni meccsre gondolok. De voltak szép emlékű meccsek is, gondolok itt a Szegedre, a Csurgóra vagy a Mezőkövedre, ezek büszkeséggel töltenek el, és az is, hogy a mai meccs után el lehet mondani, hogy két csapat volt a pályán. *​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 22)

TH6777 írta:


> No igen,már a sportban is egyre durvább "minden"!
> 
> *Káromkodás miatt tették ki Tomorit?*
> 
> ...


 
Sajnálom hogy Tomori elveszette a fejét, néha nem ártana elgondolkodni azon hogy hol és mit mond a vezetöség jelenlétében. Remélem azért nem lesz ennek végzetes következménye!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 23)

*

*

*Kialakult a válogatott vb-selejtezős felkészülése!*


*Zöld utat kapott a júniusi világbajnoki selejtező előtt álló magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott felkészülési programja.*


Az elnökség keddi ülésén támogatta Mocsai Lajos szakmai igazgató és Csoknyai István szövetségi kapitány elképzelését. Eszerint az április 16. és 18. közötti észak-magyarországi Pannon-kupára április 12-től Veszprémben készül a csapat úgy, hogy április 13-án este a Veszprém hazai környezetben lejátssza az egyik összecsapását a bajnoki elődöntőben. A válogatott 16-án Ózdon Görögországgal, 17-én Tiszaújvárosban Szlovákiával, 18-án Miskolcon pedig Lengyelországgal találkozik. A Pannon-kupára a keretet március végén vagy április elején adja meg a Mocsai-Csoknyai páros.


A szlovénok elleni vb-selejtező első mérkőzésére június 12-én vagy 13-án idegenben kerül sor, a visszavágóra pedig 20-án hazai pályán. Erre a fontos párharcra június elsejétől készül nemzeti együttesünk. A vb-selejtező különösen abból a szempontból fontos, hogy a jövő januári svédországi vb-ről már lehet kvótát vagy pótselejtezős helyet szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára. 
A bajnoki finálésorozatra kettős menetrend készült attól függően, hogy az MKB Veszprém bejut-e vagy sem a Bajnokok Ligája május 29–30-i kölni négyes döntőjébe. Ha a klub ott lesz a Final Fourban, akkor a játéknapok május 9., 12. és 16., illetve szükség esetén május 19. és 23. lesznek. Abban az esetben, ha a Veszprém nem lesz BL-elődöntős, úgy május 9-én, 16-án, 23-án, valamint szükség esetén május 26-án és 30-án rendezik meg az NB I-es döntő meccseit.


„Most kaptuk meg az engedélyt a vb-selejtezős felkészülésre. Eldőlt, hogy milyen program szerint haladunk a szlovénok elleni kulcsfontosságú meccsek felé. A Pannon-kupára még nem állt össze a keret, túl sok a bizonytalansági tényező" – mondta az MTI-nek Mocsai Lajos. 
Hozzátette: például Gál Gyula és Zubai Szabolcs a napokban orrtörést szenvedett, Nagy Lászlóval még egyeztetni kell, hogy vállalja-e a játékot, illetve megtudni, hogy Mocsai Tamás – aki korábban lemondta a válogatottságot – miként dönt az apai hívó szóra.

„A Pannon-kupára kísérleti keretünk lesz, és elképzelhető, hogy a vébéselejtezőre majd mások is kapnak meghívót" – fogalmazott Mocsai Lajos.

​*MTI* 


​


----------



## martonn (2010 Március 24)

Hajra MKB Veszprem

hajra Gyor


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 24)

Nagyon sajnálom Tomorit, de hát magának kereste a bajt. Viszont az nagyon rossz hogy a györ vezetése kizárta öt, lehet hogy a györnek nincs szüksége rá, mert olyan nagy szerü játékosaik vannak mint Bradeanu, vagy Amorim, viszont egyet hajlamosak elfelejteni: a magyar vállogatottban igen is szükség van Tomorira, mert ott sajnos Bradeanu és a többiek nem a mi csapatunkat fogják erösíteni, és hát ugye a vállogatott legjobbja Görbicz még mindig sérült. na ezen jó lenne elgondolkodni, nehogy már a svédek ellen is vereség legyen a vége!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 25)

Sziasztok! Tudja valaki mikor játszik az MKB Veszprém a Constanca ellen? szombaton vagy vasárnap?


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

2010. április 3., 17.15


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I.: A Tatabánya az alapszakasz harmadikja!*


A Tatabánya végzett az alapszakasz harmadik helyén a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaligában, mivel pénteken nagy csatában egy góllal jobbnak bizonyult idegenben a Dunaferrnél.


*Alapszakasz, utolsó forduló:*

Dunaferr - Tatabánya-Carbonex 32-33 (16-14) 

A dunaújvárosi csapat, amelynek elég lett volna a döntetlen a harmadik hely megszerzéséhez, az első félidőben már hét góllal is vezetett, a Tatabánya azonban nem adta fel, és a szünetig két gólra felzárkózott. A második játékrész végig kiegyenlített küzdelmet hozott, olyannyira, hogy a hajrában már inkább a vendégcsapat vezetett. A vége rendkívül izgalmasan alakult, fél percnél kevesebb volt hátra, amikor a Dunaferr egyenlített, de a tatabányaiaknak leindításból még erre is volt válaszuk.
Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy a címvédő MKB Veszprém lett az első, a Pick Szeged pedig a második. Előbbivel így a Dunaferr, utóbbival pedig a Tatabánya találkozik az egyik fél második győzelméig tartó elődöntőben.


*A sorrend az élcsoportban: 1. Veszprém 44 pont, 2. Szeged 37, 
3. Tatabánya 28, 4. Dunaferr 27
*
korábban: 
PLER - FTC-Cityline 28-26 (14-11) 
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 31)

Sziasztok! lenne egy kérésem, nem tudná nekem megmondani valaki hogy milyen oldalon találom meg a Constanca-Veszprém hétvégi romániai meccs képeit?
a segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## pepe1000 (2010 Március 31)

Mindenki szurkoljon a kézi BL magyar résztvevőinek!!!!

HAJRÁ MAGYAROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 1)

*Biztos alapokra került az FTC kézilabdacsapata*
2010. 04. 01. 16.45
​





*A Ferencváros kézilabda-szakosztálya átvészelte az elmúlt évek nehézségeit, s a jövőben biztos lábakon áll majd - derült ki a szakosztály csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján.*


A biztos anyagi háttér megteremtésével együtt az eredményekben is javulást várnak a vezetők. Kökény Beatrix, a kézilabdázók ügyvezető igazgatója elmondta: a következő szezonban a nőknél az első számú cél, hogy az együttes ismét a dobogóra álljon, a férfiaknál pedig egy erős középcsapat kialakítása a terv.

"Örülök neki, hogy megkaptuk a lehetőséget arra, hogy a Fradit ismét a csúcsra emeljük - hangsúlyozta a vezetőként is Bajnokok Ligája-sikerekre vágyó Kökény. - Remélem, olyan fényes lesz a jövője a klubnak, mint a múltja. Fordulóponthoz érkeztünk, nemcsak sok támogató, hanem egy önkormányzat is mögénk állt.

Ezzel megszüntetjük a vidéki városok helyzeti előnyét."
A csütörtöki eseményen bemutatkozott az FTC Kézilabda Kft. új vezetése, valamint a csapattal együttműködést kialakító szervezetek és társaságok több képviselője. Kocsis Máté, a VIII. kerület polgármestere bejelentette, hogy az önkormányzat stratégiai megállapodást kötött a klubbal.

"Ez egy rettentően fontos állomás a klub életében - nyilatkozta Rieb György, az FTC elnöke. - Úgy gondolom, ez a sportág a mi gyémántkövünk. Utánpótlás szinten is hosszú évtizedek óta remek munka zajlik. Most egy olyan támogatói csomagot sikerült összeállítanunk, amely hosszú távra eredményezheti a kézilabdázók sikerességét."

A szakvezetők már megkapták az engedélyeket, hogy megerősítsék a kereteket, ám konkrét érkezőként egyelőre csak Abramovics Jelenát jelölték meg, aki Hódmezővásárhelyről szerződik a zöld-fehérekhez. A Ferencváros hosszú távra tervez, ezért a csapat vezetőedzőjével, Elek Gáborral, valamint két meghatározó játékosával, Szucsánszki Zitával és Dajka Bettinával is négy évvel hosszabbítottak, míg Pastrovics Melinda további három esztendőre kötelezte el magát.

"Borzasztóan nehéz év van mögöttünk, két válogatott játékosunk, Zácsik Szandra és Szamoránszky Piroska is eligazolt. Az ő elvesztésük meghatározta a mostani szereplésünket" - mondta a 2009/2010-es szezonnal kapcsolatban Elek Gábor, akinek együttese az 5-8. helyért lép majd pályára a rájátszásban. Ezzel kapcsolatban Kökény Beatrix elárulta, hogy egy támogató segítségének köszönhetően ezeket a mérkőzéseket ingyen tekinthetik meg a zöld-fehér szurkolók.


​
XLsport - Mti


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Újabb győzelmével kijutott a decemberi Eb-re a magyar női válogatott *

2010. 04. 05. 17.08 

*A csütörtöki, lundi mérkőzéshez hasonlóan szoros, izgalmas mérkőzést vívott egymással húsvét vasárnap, a telt házas Békéscsabai Városi Sportcsarnokban a magyar és a visszavágás vágyától fűtött svéd női válogatott az Európa-bajnoki csoportselejtező 4. fordulójában. *





A mieink kezdtek jobban, és a szünetre magabiztos, hatgólos előnyre tettek szert. Ez a különbség azonban, akárcsak három nappal korábban, gyorsan egyre-kettőre fogyott, de a végig kiélezett csatában Mátéfi Eszter tanítványai egyszer sem engedték ki a kezükből a vezetést és megnyerték a sorsdöntő összecsapást. Ezzel a sikerrel a magyar válogatott matematikailag is biztosította helyét a decemberben, Dániában és Norvégiában megrendezésre kerülő Európa-bajnokságon, ráadásul a csoportgyőzelem is borítékolható, hiszen ehhez legrosszabb esetben is elegendő további egy pont megszerzése a május végi dupla fordulóban Csehország, illetve Azerbajdzsán ellen. 

Női Európa-bajnoki selejtező, 2. csoport

*EREDMÉNYEK
*4. forduló
Csehország–Azerbajdzsán 37-25 (19-11)

*Magyarország–Svédország 26-24 (16-10)
Békéscsaba, 2200 néző*

*A magyar gólszerzők:*

Tóth Tímea 7, Szucsánszki Zita 4, Vérten Orsolya 3, Bódi Bernadett 3, Bulath Anita 2, Kovacsicz Mónika 2, Temes Bernadett 2, Tomori Zsuzsanna 2, Vincze Melinda 1.

*A 2. csoport állása:
* 
H Csapat M Gy D V Gólok Pont 

*1. Magyarország 4 4 0 0 108-85 23 8 
*2. Svédország 4 2 0 2 109-85 24 4 
3. Csehország 4 2 0 2 104-96 8 4 
4. Azerbajdzsán 4 0 0 4 70-125 -55 0 
 
A hét selejtezőcsoport eddigi eredményei, állása és további teljes programja

*A 2. CSOPORT TOVÁBBI PROGRAMJA
* 
5. forduló
*2010. május 26., Plzen: Csehország–Magyarország
*2010. május 26., Baku: Azerbajdzsán–Svédország

6. forduló
*2010. május 30., Nyíregyháza: Magyarország–Azerbajdzsán
*2010. május 30., Skövde: Svédország–Csehország 
XLsport -


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Kettős győzelemmel nyolc között a Veszprém*






*Kettős győzelemmel jutott a legjobb nyolc közé az MKB Veszprém a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában, miután a nyolcaddöntő szombati visszavágóján 27-26-ra nyert a vendég román Constanta csapata ellen.*
A vendégeknek szinte csak felvillanásai voltak, az esélyesebb, ám a végén kiengedő hazai alakulat teljesen megérdemelten lépett tovább. 

* Férfi BL, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó:
MKB VESZPRÉM-Constanta (román) 27-26 (14-9)
Továbbjutott*: a Veszprém, kettős győzelemmel, 54-49-es összesítéssel

A magyar bajnok a múlt héten jó hajrájának köszönhetően 27-23-ra nyert a Constanta otthonában, amely ezúttal nélkülözte a sérült magyar válogatott játékosát, Schuch Timuzsint.
A vendégek szerezték az első gólt, de ezután már egyszer sem vezettek. A sokkal esélyesebb Veszprém fokozatosan növelte a különbséget, a 13. percben 8-3 volt az állás, ezért időt kért a románok edzője. A biztos vezetés tudatában a hazaiak nem igazán voltak képesek összpontosítani, sok volt a hiba, a kapkodás, de nem élt a lehetőséggel a Constanta. Amikor Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző nagyobb figyelemre intette tanítványait, még emberhátrányban is sikerült növelni az előnyt.

A veszprémi védekezés és Peric kapus szenzációs volt, a rivális 19 perc alatt csak egyszer (!) talált a kapuba. A szünet előtti hajrában viszont már sokkal összeszedettebben játszott a vendéggárda, sorozatban négy gólt szerezve javított helyzetén.

A pihenőt követően megint közelebb férkőzött a Constanta, a szoros állás azonban nem tartott sokáig. A közönség ébresztőt fújt, s hamarosan visszaállt az öt-hat gólos különbség. A sérülés miatt csaknem fél évet kihagyó Vujin ugyan büntetőt hibázott, de ez sem rontott a remek hangulaton.

Nem volt mitől tartani, a biztos - ám fokozatosan apadó - előny tudatában nem erőltette a nagy iramot a Mocsai-csapat, amely teljesen megérdemelten jutott tovább.

A negyeddöntő sorsolását kedden tartják Bécsben. Mivel a Veszprém az alapszakaszban megnyerte csoportját, ezúttal sem kaphat csoportgyőztest, így biztosan elkerüli a francia Montpellier-t, a címvédő spanyol Ciudad Realt és az előző idényben finalista német THW Kielt, ráadásul a nyolc között a visszavágót szintén hazai környezetben játssza.


* További eredmények:*​*​*HSV Hamburg (német)-Kielce (lengyel) 27-30 (15-16)
*Tj:* Hamburg, 57-54-es összesítéssel
FC Barcelona (spanyol)-CO Zagreb (horvát) 36-33 (17-17)
* Tj:* Barcelona, kettős győzelemmel, 69-59-es összesítéssel

* csütörtökön játszották:*​*​*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz)-Ademar Leon (spanyol) 29-25 (15-14)
* Tj.:* a Csehovszki Medvegyi, kettős győzelemmel, 66-61-es összesítéssel

* A további program:
szombat:*​*​*Montpellier (francia)-Kolding (dán) 17:30 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 26-26)
Ciudad Real (spanyol)-Velenje (szlovén) 18 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 31-23)

*vasárnap:*​*​*Rhein-Neckar Löwen (német) - Valladolid (spanyol) 17:15 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 30-29)
THW Kiel (német)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 19 ó (az első mérkőzésn: 33-31)



​


----------



## kevinkecske (2010 Április 6)

hát jah
Hajrá MKB
hajrá ETO
és hajrá kézi


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Április 7)

Mit szóltok a Barcelona-MKB Veszprém rangadóhoz? Jó meccs lesz az már biztos! Remélem a Veszprém ezt az akadályt is legyűri és tovább jut? amugy mikor lesz a meccs?


----------



## Nesh9 (2010 Április 7)

Hajrá Veszprém!


----------



## akoska57 (2010 Április 8)

*egyetértek*



Pixi írta:


> Lassan nemzeti kincsünkké válik Görbicz Anita, a Györi ETO kézilabdás lánya. A képen egy rajongójával látható, egy mérkőzés előtt :


 

Sajnos egyetértek veled, mert a mai magyar kézilabda Görbicz nélkül, sajnos sokkal kevesebbet ér!!!


----------



## akoska57 (2010 Április 8)

*sok sikert!*



waterpolo írta:


> Mennyivel okosabban tennéd, ha elkezdenél vízilabdázni!


 
Nagyon sok sikert kívánok Neked!
Még akkor is, ha csak az egészséged miatt kezded el!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Mocsai Tamás ismét tagja a válogatott keretnek*​ 

*Mocsai Lajos, a férfi válogatott szakmai igazgatója 18 fős keretet nevezett meg az április 16. és 18. között, Ózdon, Tiszaújvárosban és Miskolcon megrendezendő Pannon Kupára. Ismét tagja a keretnek Mocsai Tamás, míg ezúttal kimaradt a veszprémi Eklemovics Nikola, a hannoveri Puljezevics Nenad és a szegedi Zubai Szabolcs.*​ 

Mocsai Lajos keretéből kiderül, hogy visszatér a válogatottságot korábban az Eb előtt lemondó fia, a Lemgóban szereplő Mocsai Tamás. A jobbátlövő posztján viszont továbbra is hiányzik a névsorból Nagy László, aki korábban a Nemzeti Sport kérdésére úgy válaszolt, hogy a Bajnokok Ligája négyes döntőjéig csak a klubjára kíván koncentrálni (már persze, ha az MKB Veszprém nem állja a Barcelona útját a negyeddöntőben…).​ 
A behívottak között ezúttal nem szerepel a veszprémi Eklemovics Nikola (Mocsai Lajos az irányító 
poszton Lékai Mátét is ki szeretné próbálni), valamint a januári Eb-n még résztvevő hannoveri Puljezevics Nenad és a szegedi Zubai Szabolcs. A Spanyolországban szereplő Törő Szabolcs – aki klubkötelezettsége miatt marad távol – helyén pedig a Tatabányával a napokban hosszabbító Halász Máté szerepel. 
A négycsapatos tornán a mieink sorrendben Görögországgal, Szlovákiával és Lengyelországgal találkoznak.


*A PANNON KUPÁRA KÉSZÜLŐ MAGYAR VÁLOGATOTT *
*KERET*

*Kapusok: *FAZEKAS Nándor (MKB Veszprém KC), LISZKAI Szilveszter (Pick Szeged), MIKLER Roland (Dunaferr SE)

*Jobbszélsők:* GULYÁS Péter (MKB Veszprém KC), IVÁNCSIK Tamás (MKB Veszprém KC)

*Jobbátlövők:* KRIVOKAPICS Milorad (Pick Szeged), LALUSKA Balázs (RK Cimos Koper, szlovén), MOCSAI Tamás (TBV Lemgo, német)

*Irányítók:* CSÁSZÁR Gábor (Chambéry Savoie HB, francia), LÉKAI Máté (PLER KC), NAGY Kornél (Dunaferr SE)

*Beállók: *GÁL Gyula (HC Croatia O. Zagreb, horvát), SCHUCH Timuzsin (HCM Constanta, román)

*Balátlövők:* ILYÉS Ferenc (TBV Lemgo, német), KATZIRZ Dávid (Pick Szeged), PUTICS Barna (GWD Minden, német)

*Balszélsők:* HALÁSZ Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex KC), IVÁNCSIK Gergő (MKB Veszprém KC)

*A PANNON KUPA PROGRAMJA* *2010. április 16. (péntek), ÓZD* (Városi Sportcsarnok, Brassói út 1.)15.45: Szlovákia–Lengyelország18.00:

*Magyarország*–Görögország*2010. április 17. (szombat), TISZAÚJVÁROS* (Tiszaújvárosi Sportcentrum, Teleki Blanka út 6.)12.00: *Magyarország*–Szlovákia14.15: Lengyelország–Görögország

*2010. április 18. (vasárnap), MISKOLC* (Generali Aréna, Görgey utca 19.)09.30: Görögország–Szlovákia11.55: *Magyarország*–Lengyelország​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Női kézilabda NB I: egymillió forintot kap a legnépszerűbb együttes!*​ 

*Az Arany Ászok a napokban együttműködést írt alá a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetséggel, most pedig, az együttműködési szerződésen felül a fogyasztóit, a szurkolókat is bevonja a támogatásba.*​ 
Az Arany Ászok április 8-ától kezdődően szurkolói játékot hirdet a kézilabdarajongók számára, melynek keretében a kijelölt boltokban és vendéglátóipari egységekben Arany Ászokot vásárlók szavazhatnak kedvenc NB I-es női kézilabdacsapatukra.​ 
*Annak az egyesületnek, amelyre a játék egy hónapja alatt a legtöbb szavazat érkezik, 1.000.000 forintot adományoz az Arany Ászok.*​ 

A 12 hazai NB I-es női kézilabdacsapat közül az kapja meg a támogatást, amelynek városában (budapesti csapatok esetében pedig kerületében) a legtöbb szavazat érkezik. Az Arany Ászok a támogatást a szurkolókkal együtt személyesen adja majd át a győztes egyesületnek, emellett pedig a szavazók között naponta 100 darab szurkolói labdát sorsolnak ki a játék teljes időtartama alatt.​ 
A sörmárka és a kézilabda összekapcsolódásának, valamint a szurkolói játék népszerűsítésében Görbicz Anita, válogatott kézilabdázó, a Győri Audi ETO KC játékosa is szerepet vállalt.​ 
„Nekem mindenem a kézilabda, imádok játszani – különösen teltházas mérkőzéseket, hiszen a szurkolók óriási erőt adnak. Azért is vállaltam el örömmel az Arany Ászok felkérését a kampányban való részvételre, mert tetszik a gondolat, miszerint a szurkolók munkája is elismerést érdemel" – mondta Görbicz Anita.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Véget érhet Zácsik Szandra szezonja*

*




Zácsik: Amennyiben megoperálnak, több hónapot ki kell hagynom.*


A fiatal játékos a Krim Ljubljana larviki Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésén sérült meg.









Vállsérülése miatt kihagyta a magyar válogatott Svédország elleni Eb-selejtezőit *Zácsik Szandra* (fotó), és mint kiderült, sajnos még hetekig, vagy akár hónapokig harcképtelen marad az átlövő. 

A fiatal játékos a Krim Ljubljana larviki BL-mérkőzésén sérült meg, és mivel még hetekkel a találkozó után is fájlalta a vállát, Magyarországon MR-vizsgálatnak vetette alá magát. 

- Pénteken sor került a vizsgálatra, és az eredmény sajnos nem sok jóval kecsegtet - mondta csalódott hangon Zácsik Szandra. - A vállam továbbra is be van gyulladva, az ízületben pedig folyadék és ciszta található, valamint egy porcdarab is leszakadt. Pavlik doktor tanácsára négy hétig gyógytornára járok, ami ha nem hoz eredményt, akkor nem kerülhetem el a műtétet. Amennyiben megoperálnak, úgy több hónapot ki kell hagynom, és valószínűleg nem lehetek ott a nyári junior világbajnokságon sem.​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*A PLER küzdött, de nem bírt a Veszprémmel*

*Az MKB Veszprém 32–22-re győzött a PLER ellen a férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupa balatonfüredi elődöntőjében.*



 


„Megtiszteltetés, hogy a Veszprémmel vívhatjuk az elődöntőt, s esélytelenként is szeretnénk jól játszani. Nekünk a harmadik hely a reális cél" – nyilatkozta a Nemzeti Sportnak Zsembery Tamás, a PLER szakosztályvezetője a címvédő MKB elleni Magyar Kupa elődöntőről.



 




Az már a péntek délutáni meccs első perceiben kiderült, hogy a PLER játékosai valóban nem adják könnyen a bőrüket: remekül kezdték a mérkőzést, és ezzel alaposan meglepték a Veszprémet. A pestszentlőrinciek szerezték az első két találatot, míg az első MKB első góljára az ötödik percig kellett várni. 
A folytatásban is a PLER vezetett, hol kettő, hol három góllal, és ebben hatalmas szerepe volt a fővárosiak remek formában védő kapusának, Paul Teodornak. A Veszprém futott az eredmény után, egészen a 16. percig, amikor is Iváncsik Tamás 8–8-ra alakította az állást, majd Ivan Lapcsevics gólja után már a bajnok vezetett.
A PLER egy ideig még tartotta magát, de 12–9-es veszprémi vezetés után „átszakadt a gát", és a jóval esélyesebb MKB szinte átgázolt ellenfelén, hatgólos előnyt szerezve. A félidő utolsó perceiben a fővárosiak faragtak egy gólt a hátrányukból, így 18–13-as veszprémi vezetéssel kezdődött a második játékrész. 
A szünet szemmel láthatóan jót tett a PLER-nek (persze az is lehet, hogy a címvédő zökkent ki a ritmusból): a pestszentlőrinciek egyre feljebb zárkóztak, és a félidő felére egygólosra csökkentették a különbséget (21–22). A Veszprém azonban nem engedte tovább riválisát, és néhány perccel később, Marko Vujin hetesét követően már ismét megnyugtató, négygólos volt az előnye.
Az utolsó tíz percben már nem forgott veszélyben a Veszprém továbbjutása, csak a különbség volt kérdéses. A jóval esélyesebb címvédő végül 32–22-re győzött, a fináléban pedig a Pick-Szeged–Balatonfüred párharc győztesével találkozik majd.

*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA MAGYAR KUPA **ELŐDÖNTŐ*

*PLER KC–**MKB VESZPRÉM KC 2**2–32* (13–18)Balatonfüred, 1000 néző. V: Herceg, Wiedermann

*VESZPRÉM: *Fazekas – IVÁNCSIK T. 5, Terzics 4 (2), LUSNYIKOV 1, LAPCSEVICS 2, SULICS 5, Iváncsik G. 5 (1). *Cs:* Vilovszki 1, Gulyás 1, Sesum 1, PÉREZ 4, Eklemovics 1, Vujin 2 (2). *Vezetőedző:* Mocsai Lajos

*PLER:* PAUL – Rév 3, BALOGH Zs. 5, Lékai 1, Lendvay 1, Pordán 1, Bakos Gy. 2. *Cs:* NOVÁK (kapus), KUPI 2, Korsós 2, Székely, Forgács 1, Munkácsi 3, Tóth J. 1.
*Vezetőedző:* Adorján Gábor

*Az eredmény alakulása: *5. p.: 3–1. 10. p.: 6–3. 15. p.: 8–5. 18. p.: 8–11. 23. p.: 9–15. 36. p.: 16–19. 45. p.: 21–22. 53. p.: 21–27. 57. p.: 22–30

*Kiállítások:* 6, ill. 10 perc

*Hétméteresek:* 1/–, ill. 8/5



 

 




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*A Szeged lesz a Veszprém ellenfele!*

*A Balatonfüred négy góllal kapott ki *



*A délutáni elődöntőn a Veszprém tíz góllal nyert a PLER ellen.*


*



*







A szegediek a házigazda Balatonfüreddel csaptak össze a második elődöntőben, s a szünetben már hat góllal vezettek. A második játékrészben a balatonfürediek faragtak a hátrányon, ez azonban csak a tisztes, négygólos vereséghez volt elég.



*Férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupa, elődöntő*


*Balatonfüred-Szeged 22-26 (9-14)*



*



*


*



*


*Tomori a Ferencvárosban folytatja!*



*Kökény Bea: Az volt a célunk, hogy komoly átlövőt igazoljunk le.*



*Péntek reggel rögtön a szerződés aláírás után csatlakozott a népligeti csapathoz Tomori Zsuzsanna, aki egy éves szerződést kötött a jelentős megújulás előtt álló Ferencvárossal. *













„Azok közül, akiket meg lehetett szerezni, ő volt torony magasan a legjobb játékos jelenleg a hazai piacon. Mind védekezésben, mind támadásban vitathatatlanul fontos erősítést jelent a csapat számára” – szögezte le *Elek Gábor* a sajtótájékoztatón. 



„Bár volt sok ajánlatom - külföldről és az országon belülről is egyaránt, végül a Fradit, láttam a legjobb választásnak” – fogalmazott *Tomori Zsuzsa (a képen)*. A csapat új átlövője hozzátette, „szeretnék nemzetközi porondon is szereplő, erős csapatban játszani, ahol sok lehetőséget kapok a pályán is. Mindemellett tetszik a Fradiban most jelen levő fiatalos lendület, a következő pár év célkitűzései. Remélem, hogy ebben tudok segíteni és bele tudok illeszkedni az elképzelésekbe.” 



Igazolásával kapcsolatban *Kökény Bea*, a klub ügyvezetője elmondta, „Az volt a célunk, hogy komoly átlövőt igazoljunk a csapatba, és úgy gondolom, hogy ez sikerült. Innentől a cél, hogy a következő évben dobogóra álljunk és a nemzetközi kupában minél előrébb végezzünk”. 



„Már a mai naptól a csapattal edz” – folytatta a Ferencváros edzője. „Összesen hat olyan hét áll előttünk, amikor az edzésmunkában már aktívan részt vesz, de a találkozókon még nem szerepelhet. Ez idő alatt egyértelmű, hogy lesznek nehézségek. Ám köszönhetően ennek az időszaknak, sok taktikai megoldást és általunk használt eszközt megismerhet, így nem ismeretlenül kell elkezdenünk a nyári felkészülést” – jelentette ki *Elek Gábor*. 



*Tomori* hozzátette, ez számára is több szempontból jó. „Egyrészt be tudok illeszkedni, a nyári felkészülés előtt el tudom sajátítani a taktikai megoldásokat, össze tudok szokni a csapattal, így ezzel nem megy el a nyári időszak. Másrészt pedig így lehetőségem van, hogy a május végi válogatott összetartásnál esélyem legyen Mátéfi Eszter csapatába bekerülni”. 



„Remélem, hogy jól fognak fogadni a szurkolók” – bizakodott a sajtótájékoztató előtt a válogatott átlövő. Ahogy fogalmazott, „mindent el fogok követni azért, hogy a Fradi jó eredményeket érjen el velem együtt, és úgy gondolom, hogy ebben a csapat körüli szurkolók is segítségemre tudnak lenni. Bízok benne, hogy nem ellenem, hanem mellettem lesznek ők is”. 



Véleményét *Elek Gábor* is osztotta: „egyértelműen bízok a pozitív szurkolói fogadtatásban. Azt mindenki tudja, hogy erősítenünk kell a jelenlegi csapatot, és Tomori érkezésével sikerült egy BL-döntős, többszörös magyar bajnok és válogatott átlövőt igazolunk. Bízok benne, hogy a szurkolóink épp olyan nagy szeretettel és örömmel fogadják majd, ahogy mi”. 



*Kökény Bea* hozzátette még, hogy „bár kicsit tart Zsuzsi attól, hogy hogyan fogják fogadni a szurkolók, de remélem, hamar megszeretik őt”. Ahogy fogalmazott, „szerintem egy játékost a pályán mutatott teljesítménye alapján kell megítélni. Emellett bízok benne, hogy a Fradi család gyorsan befogadja, és értékes tagja lesz a csapat körül lévő családnak”. 


(Forrás: FTC Kézilabda)



*



*


*



*


*Görbicz: Nagyon várom a Valcea elleni meccset!*



*Az iránytón nem múlik a szereplése*



*A sérüléséből felépült Görbicz Anita hét góllal tért vissza a Győri Audi csapatába és a vasárnapi Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntőn is játszani szeretne.*











Az alapszakaszt pontveszteség nélkül megnyerő Győri Audi ETO KC győzelemmel kezdte a bajnokság rájátszását is. Konkoly Csaba együttese a visszatérő *Görbicz Anitával (fotó)* a csapatban nyolc góllal verte a Békéscsabát. A válogatott irányító vasárnap az Oltchim Valcea elleni Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntőn is pályára lépne a zöld-fehér csapatban. 



- Nagyon jó volt újra pályán lenni, a lábam jól bírta a terhelést - nyilatkozta a Békéscsaba elleni győzelem után Görbicz. - Az elején egy kicsit nehéz volt felvenni a ritmust, érződött a kihagyás, de úgy gondolom, ahogyan telt az idő, úgy lendültem formába. Nagyon várom a Valcea elleni meccset, rajtam biztosan nem múlik, hogy ott is a csapatban legyek. 



*Női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája, elődöntő, 1. mérkőzés:* 



*Győri Audi ETO KC-Oltchim Valcea, Győr, április 11., 17.15*


*Mocsai Tamás igen, Nagy László nem!*




*Mocsai Lajos keretet hirdetett!*




*A magyar férfi kézilabda válogatott szakmai igazgatója, Mocsai Lajos 18 játékost hívott meg az április 16-18. között Ózdon, Tiszaújvárosban és Miskolcon megrendezésre kerülő Pannon Kupára.
*







Mocsai Lajos kísérleti jellegű keretet hívott össze a Pannon Kupára, a januári ausztriai Európa-bajnokságon szereplők közül ezúttal hiányzik Eklemovics Nikola, Puljezevics Nenad, az orrsérüléssel bajlódó Zubai Szabolcs és a klubkötelezettségei miatt távol maradó Törő Szabolcs is. 

Meghívót kapott viszont a szakmai igazgató fia, *Mocsai Tamás (fotó)*, aki korábban jelezte, hogy ismét szívesen magára húzná a válogatott mezt. Nagy László sorsa továbbra is kérdéses, a Barcelona sztárja klubcsapata Bajnokok Ligája-szereplésének vége után ígért döntést. 

A keret április 12-én találkozik Veszprémben, majd a Pannon Kupa következik, ahol a mieink sorrendben Görögországgal, Szlovákiával és Lengyelországgal találkoznak majd. 

*A férfi kézilabda válogatott kerete 

Kapusok:*
Fazekas Nándor (Veszprém), Liszkai Szilveszter (Szeged), Mikler Roland (Dunaferr) 
*Jobbszélsők:*
Gulyás Péter (Veszprém), Iváncsik Tamás (Veszprém) 
*Jobbátlövők:*
Milorad Krivokapics (Szeged), Laluska Balázs (Cimos Koper), Mocsai Tamás (Lemgo) 
*Irányítók:*
Császár Gábor (Chambéry), Lékai Máté (PLER), Nagy Kornél (Dunaferr) 
*Beállók:*
Gál Gyula (Croatia Zagreb), Schuch Timuzsin (Constanta) 
*Balátlövők:*
Ilyés Ferenc (Lemgo), Katzirz Dávid (Szeged), Putics Barna (Minden)
*Balszélsők:*
Halász Máté (Tatabánya), Iváncsik Gergő (Veszprém) 

*A Pannon Kupa programja: 

Április 16., Ózd:* 

15:45: Szlovákia–Lengyelország 
18:00: Magyarország-Görögország 

*Április 17., Tiszaújváros:*

12:00: Magyarország-Szlovákia 
14:15: Lengyelország–Görögország 

*Április 18., Miskolc:*

9:30: Görögország–Szlovákia 
12:00: Magyarország-Lengyelország




















​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Férfi kézilabda MK - A Balatonfüredé a bronzérem*
2010. 04. 10. 15.44
​



*
A házigazda Balatonfüred lett a harmadik a férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupában, miután a négyesdöntő szombati bronzmérkőzésén hatalmas csatában büntetőkkel legyőzte a PLER együttesét.


Férfi Uniqa Magyar Kupa, a 3. helyért (Balatonfüred):
Balatonfüred-PLER 26-23 (22-22, 10-10) - büntetőkkel

később:
döntő: MKB Veszprém-Pick Szeged 16 ó
Most játszák!

*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Férfi kézilabda MK: hatalmas csatában győzött a Veszprém!*​ 
*A Szeged a mérkőzés nagy részében uralta a játékot a Veszprém ellen a férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupa döntőjében, de az MKB egyenlített, majd Fazekas Nándor nagyszerű védéseivel hetesekkel megnyerte a finálét.*​ 
*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA MAGYAR KUPA DÖNTŐ *

*MKB Veszprém–Pick-Szeged 30–28 (12–14, 27–27) – hétméteresekkel*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Női kézilabda BL: hatgólos előnyt szerzett a Viborg a Larvik ellen*


*A címvédő dán Viborg hazai pályán hatgólos előnyt szerzett a norvég Larvik ellen a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén.*

*A visszavágót a jövő hétvégén rendezik, a másik ágon a Győri Audi ETO és a román Valcea vasárnap 17.15-kor találkozik.*



*NŐI KÉZILABDA BL*

*ELŐDÖNTŐ, ELSŐ MÉRKŐZÉS*

Viborg (dán)–Larvik (norvég) 27–21 (13–13)


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Nem volt valami megnyugtató a Győr játéka, de bizakodjunk. Nehéz lesz odakint kivívni a továbbjutást, de Én szurkolok nekik.


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

A döntőben szinte mindegy melyik csapattal találkozunk, csak jussunk el odáig


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Április 12)

hát szerintem a györnek a vasárnap mutatott játékával nem sok esélye lesz Romániában a Valcea ellen. ennél több kell! de azért szurkolok a györi lányoknak!



shai-hulud írta:


> A döntőben szinte mindegy melyik csapattal találkozunk, csak jussunk el odáig


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Könnyű selejtezőcsoportban a magyarok*
2010. 04. 12. 12.26  






*
A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott viszonylag könnyű kvalifikációs csoportba került a 2012-es szerbiai Európa-bajnokságra selejtező sorozat hétfői sorsolásán.


*​*
*A magyarok ellenfele lesz a macedón és a bosnyák csapat, valamint az észt, ciprusi, bolgár, brit előselejtező-csoport győztese. A kvartettből az első két helyezett jut ki a 2012-es szerbiai Eb-re.
A bécsi sorsoláson elhangzott, hogy a kvalifikációt 2010. október 27-e és 2011. június 12. között rendezik meg. A kontinensviadalon már biztos résztvevő a címvédő Franciaország és a házigazda Szerbia. A fennmaradó 14 helyre hét selejtezőcsoportban zajlanak a küzdelmek.
* Erről az Eb-ről lehet kvótát szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.*

* 

* * A selejtezőcsoportok:*​*
1. csoport:​**MAGYARORSZÁG, Macedónia, Bosznia-Hercegovina és az Észtország/Ciprus/Bulgária/Nagy-Britannia előselejtezős csoport győztese
*​*
**2. csoport:* Horvátország, Spanyolország, Litvánia, Románia

*3. csoport:* Lengyelország, Szlovénia, Portugália, Ukrajna

*4. csoport:* Svédország, Szlovákia, Montenegró és az Izrael/Belgium/Törökország/Luxemburg előselejtezős csoport győztese

*5. csoport:* Németország, Izland, Ausztria és a Lettország/Olaszország/Finnország/Grúzia előselejtezős csoport győztese

*6. csoport:* Norvégia, Csehország, Görögország, Hollandia

*7. csoport:* Dánia, Oroszország, Svájc, Fehéroroszország​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*Női kézilabda BL Nem szerzett előnyt a Győr a Valcea ellen*
2010. 04. 11. 21.56





*
A Győri Audi ETO KC hazai környezetben 25-25-ös döntetlent játszott a román Valceával a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén.

*​*
*A visszavágóra egy hét múlva kerül sor Romániában, ott, ahol a magyar csapat még sohasem győzött.

* Női BL, elődöntő, első mérkőzés:
**Győri Audi ETO KC-Oltchim Valcea (román) 25-25 (14-15)
* 
Győr, v.: Lazaar, Reveret (franciák).

* gólszerzők:*

*Amorim 6, Spiridon 5, Bradeanu 4, Mraviková 3, Görbicz 3/2, Kovacsics 2, Hornyák 1, Vérten 1, illetve Puscasu 5, Nechita 4, Stanca 4, Manea 3, Neagu 3/1, Vizitiu 2, Gatzel 2/1, Fiera 1, Luca 1
*
A Győr egymást követő negyedik Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntőjére készülhetett; egy jól ismert ellenfél, a román Valcea érkezett hozzá vendégségbe. A két együttes immáron hetedik alkalommal találkozott egymással a legrangosabb európai kupasorozatban.

Konkoly Csaba kezdőcsapatában a sérülés után visszatérő Görbicz Anita még nem kapott helyet, ő csak később lépett pályára, így Kovacsics Mónika irányított.

Már az első pillanatban nyilvánvaló volt, hogy nagy lesz a küzdelem, fej-fej mellett haladtak a csapatok. A Győr többször is elhúzott két góllal, de a románok mindig egyenlítettek. Konkoly Csaba csak a 13. percben küldte be Görbiczet, aki nagy kedvvel vágott neki a csatának, gólpasszokat osztott, és kétszer maga is eredményes volt a szünetig. A félidőben mégis a románok vezettek egy góllal.

A második játékrészt a lehető legrosszabbul kezdte a hazai alakulat, amely öt percig nem dobott gólt, ezzel szemben Puscasu kétszer is eredményes volt (14-17). Ezt követően azonban a Győr pillanatai következtek: megfordította az összecsapást (18-17), főként védekezésben „állt össze” a magyar bajnok.

Tíz perccel a vége előtt még semmi sem dőlt el (21-21), ezután megtorpant a győri támadógépezet, egyszerűen képtelen volt gólt lőni, a románok így elhúztak (21-23). Konkoly Csaba időt kért, egy perccel a vége előtt egy gól volt a különbség. Amorim öt másodperccel a vége előtt egyenlített, ennél fogva egyik csapatnak sincs előnye a visszavágóra.

A másik elődöntőben, szombaton: Viborg (dán)-Larvik (norvég) 27-21 (13-13)

* A döntő első találkozójára május 8-án vagy 9-én, a visszavágóra pedig május 15-én vagy 16-án kerül sor.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Férfi kézilabda Pannon Kupa: csonka keret készül Veszprémben*


*Egyelőre csonka keret készül hétfőtől Veszprémben a hétvégi férfi kézilabda Pannon Kupára.*

Mivel kedden este rendezik az MKB Veszprém-Dunaferr bajnoki elődöntő első meccsét, a két klub érintett játékosai csak ezt követően csatlakoznak a nemzeti csapathoz.
Laluska Balázs (Cimos Koper) és Császár Gábor (Chambéry) szintén kedden érkezik meg. Két szegedi, Katzirz Dávid és Krivokapic Milorad sérülés miatt nem játszhat, előbbi bordarepedést, utóbbi izomhúzódást szenvedett. Az is kérdéses, hogy az orrműtéten átesett Gál Gyula (Croatia Zagreb) vállalni tudja-e a játékot.
Mocsai Lajos szakmai igazgató és Csoknyai István szövetségi kapitány úgy döntött, hogy a szegedi Zubai Szabolcs csatlakozzon a kerethez.
A válogatott a Pannon Kupán pénteken Ózdon a görög, szombaton Tiszaújvárosban a szlovák, vasárnap pedig Miskolcon a lengyel együttes ellen lép pályára.


*Női kézilabda NB I: Kudor Kitti Békéscsabán folytatja pályafutását*







*A Mondi-Békéscsabai Előre NKSE csapata 2011 nyaráig szóló szerződést kötött Kudor Kittivel, az ASA-Consolis HNKC irányítójával.*

Kudor Kitti 1988. január 22.-én született Debrecenben, pályafutása során korábban szerepelt a DVSC, és a Nyíradony csapataiban, az idény végéig pedig a Hódmezővásárhely együtteséhez köti a szerződése. 
A fiatal irányító tagja volt a junior és az ifjúsági nemzeti csapatoknak, jelenleg a B-válogatott keretéhez tartozik. 
Kudor Kitti a 2009–2010-es idény alapszakasza során mind a 22 találkozón pályára lépett, és ezeken 111 alkalommal volt eredményes, ezzel holtversenyben a 11. helyen áll a bajnoki góllövőlistán. 
A Magyar Kupa idei kiírásában 5 mérkőzésen 28 gólt szerzett a fiatal játékos, a Békéscsaba ellen elveszített bronzmérkőzésen 7 alkalommal volt eredményes.

*„Örölök, hogy a Békéscsaba játékosa leszek a következő bajnoki idénytől, mindent meg fogok tenni, hogy az új szezonban is jól szerepeljen a klub a hazai és a nemzetközi porondon. Úgy gondolom, hogy a fejődésem szempontjából is jó döntést hoztam, hiszen olyan együttesbe igazolok, amely a közvetlen élmezőnybe tartozik, és évről évre egyre jobb eredményeket ér el. A Békéscsaba csapatával kiléphetek a nemzetközi porondra, úgy érzem, ez is fontos állomása lehet a fejlődésemnek." –* mondta Kudor Kitti a szerződés aláírását követően.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Hozta a kötelezőt a Veszprém*

*A Budapest Bank férfi kézlabdaliga elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén az MKB Veszprém magabiztosan nyert a Dunaferr ellen*







*A Bajnokok Ligájában negyeddöntős Veszprém hazai pályán címvédőhöz méltóan könnyedén győzte le a Dunaferrt a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga elődöntőjének első, keddi mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
*​*
**elődöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*
* 
MKB Veszprém-Dunaferr 34-19 (17-13) *
Az egyik csapat második győzelmig tartó párharc következő felvonását két hét múlva rendezik Dunaújvárosban. A másik ágon a Pick Szeged nyerte az első találkozót a Tatabánya-Carbonex ellen​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Kovacsicz Mónika visszatér a Ferencvárosba*
2010. 04. 14. 15.34











*Tomori Zsuzsanna megszerzése után újabb válogatott játékossal erősített a Ferencváros női kézilabdacsapata, amely egyéves szerződést Kovacsicz Mónikával.*

A 26 éves jobbszélső a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes dán Viborgtól tér haza - a handball.hu szerdai híre szerint.
"Több ajánlatom is volt külföldről, valamint négy hazai csapat is megkeresett - nyilatkozta a játékos, aki a 2007/08-as szezonban már erősítette a zöld-fehéreket. - Végül azért döntöttem a Ferencváros mellett, mert a klub új ügyvezetői, Kökény Beatrix és Hemela Zsolt igen meggyőzően érveltek a beszélgetésen. A korábban a Fradiban töltött szezonom igen jól sikerült, és én lettem a csapat házi gólkirálya." 





Kovacsicz 83-szor szerepelt a magyar válogatottban, karrierjét a szlovák SSK Nesvady együttesénél kezdte, majd Békéscsabán játszott, ezt követően pedig kétszer is bajnoki címet nyert a Győrrel.​http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...3%B3nik%C3%A1val.&hl=hu&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

 

 ​http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...3%B3nik%C3%A1val.&hl=hu&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*A lengyel válogatott távolmaradása miatt változik a férfi kézilabda Pannon Kupa programja*
2010. 04. 14. 15.12 






*A Lengyel Kézilabda Szövetség (PHF) elnöke a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség (MKSZ) elnökéhez írt levelében azt a tájékoztatást adta, hogy a lengyel férfi kézilabda-válogatott nem vesz részt az április 16. és 18. között megrendezésre kerülő Pannon Kupán. A lengyel szövetség úgy döntött, hogy nemzeti válogatottjait a Lengyelországban április 18-ig tartó gyászhét ideje alatt a felkészülési mérkőzéseken és tornákon való szerepléstől visszalépteti.*


*A PHF elnöke, Andrzej Krasnicki köszönetét fejezte ki az MKSZ elnöke által küldött részvétnyilvánításért, melyben Sinka László a magyar kézilabda-társadalom együttérzését fejezte ki a lengyel köztársasági elnök által vezetett delegációt ért tragikus repülőgép-szerencsétlenség miatt. Andrzej Krasnicki ebben a rendkívüli helyzetben elnézést kér a távolmaradásért és az ezzel okozott kellemetlenségekért, és egyidejűleg kéri a magyar szervezők és sportbarátok megértését.*

*Fentiek következtében az alábbiak szerint módosul a férfi kézilabda Pannon Kupa programja:*

*2010. április 16. (péntek),* ÓZD (Városi Sportcsarnok, Brassói út 1.)
*18:00, Görögország–Szlovákia*

*2010. április 17. (szombat), TISZAÚJVÁROS (Tiszaújvárosi Sportcentrum, Teleki Blanka út 6.)*
*12:00, Magyarország–Szlovákia TV: RTL Klub (élő)*

*2010. április 18. (vasárnap), MISKOLC (Generali Aréna, Görgey utca 19.)*
*11:55, Magyarország–Görögország TV: RTL Klub (élő)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Mélyvénás trombózisa van Krivokapicsnak*
2010. 04. 14. 10.45




http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...ges?q=Krivokapics&hl=hu&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1 







*Mélyvénás trombózisa van Krivokapics Miloradnak, a Szeged és a magyar kézilabda-válogatott jobbátlövőjének, aki jelenleg is a városi kórházban fekszik.*


Lele Ambrusnak, a Pick Szeged korábbi ügyvezetőjének tájékoztatása szerint a *kiváló játékos véralvadásgátló szereket kap, s ebben a szezonban már szinte biztosan nem játszhat.*



 



"Ez egy nagyon súlyos betegség, és az én tudomásom szerint a legoptimistább verzió szerint is négy hét teljes pihenésre lesz szüksége Miloradnak - nyilatkozta Lele az MTI-nek kedden. - Hangsúlyozom, hogy ez a legoptimistább előrejelzés."
Krivokapics az idei Európa-bajnokságon szerepelt először a magyar válogatott színeiben nagy világversenyen, most azonban Mocsai Lajos biztosan nem számíthat rá a májusi világbajnoki selejtezőkön 



 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Bravúr kell a Győrnek a BL-döntőhöz*
2010. 04. 16. 10.47







*A Győr hazai pályán nem tudott előnyt szerezni a román Valcea ellen a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén, így a vasárnapi visszavágón bravúrra lesz szüksége a továbbjutáshoz.*


Az elmúlt húsz évben a legrangosabb sorozat elődöntőjében mindössze három alkalommal fordult elő, hogy az a csapat, amely hazai pályán képtelen volt előnyt szerezni a visszavágóra idegenben kivívta a továbbjutást. Nyolc éve éppen egy magyar csapatnak, a Ferencvárosnak sikerült ez a bravúr: a zöld-fehérek a montenegrói Buducnost Podgoricával hazai pályán 32-32-es döntetlent játszottak, majd vendégként egygólos győzelmet (31-32) arattak.

A Győr dolgát ugyanakkor tovább nehezíti, hogy magyar klubcsapat még nem tudott nyerni a Valcea vendégeként, igaz, Konkoly Csaba tanítványai már egy nagyobb arányú döntetlennel is bekerülhetnek a fináléba.

"Ezen a szinten már nincsenek titkok. A csapatok olyan jól ismerik egymást, hogy mindent a pillanatnyi forma és a pszichés állapot fog eldönteni. A mérkőzés 0-0-ról indul, és bármilyen eredmény lehetséges" - idézte Simona Spiridont, a Győr román beállósát a handball.hu. 
A másik ágon Kovacsicz Mónika csapata, a címvédő dán Viborg hatgólos előnnyel utazik a norvég Larvik otthonába.

* A Győr és a Valcea eddigi egymás elleni mérkőzései:*
*2007/2008, BL-középdöntő:*​*​*Győr-Valcea 30-27
Valcea-Győr 32-27

*2008/2009, BL-középdöntő*:
Valcea-Győr 28-26
Győr-Valcea 30-28

*2009/2010, BL-csoportkör:
*Valcea-Győr 26-22
Győr-Valcea 26-22

*elődöntő:
*Győr-Valcea 25-25

*A női BL elődöntőjének programja:
visszavágók: 
szombat*:

Larvik (norvég)-Viborg (dán) (az első mérkőzésen: 27-21) 14:45 ó

* vasárnap:*​*​*Oltchim Valcea (román)-Győri Audi ETO KC (az első mérkőzésen: 25-25) 16:15 ó

*A döntő* első találkozójára május 8-án vagy 9-én, a visszavágóra pedig május 15-én vagy 16-án kerül sor.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Női kézilabda: bár a szünetben még a Dunaújváros vezetett, a Siófok nyert*

*A női kézilabda NB I 5. helyért folyó rájátszásában a Siófok hazai pályán 36–29-re legyőzte a szünetben még vezető Dunaújvárost.*

*NŐI KÉZILABDA NB I, ARANY ÁSZOK-RÁJÁTSZÁS*

*AZ 5–8. HELYÉRT*

*SIÓFOK KC–DUNAÚJVÁROSI NKKSE 36–29 *(15–18)

*Siófok*, *400* néző. *V:* Hargitai, Markó*SIÓFOK:* Lajtos – Sterbik 2, Szűcs V. 3, BLOJ 8 (4), VALOVICS 6, BARNA 4, Szepesi 3. *Cs: *Scholtz (kapus), NAGY R. 4, Kovács A. 5 (2), Bízik 1, Kiss O., Tóth M., Tóth Zs.* Szakmai igazgató: *Varga József*DUNAÚJVÁROS: *Pisák – Balogh B., RADULOVICS 10 (6), SÁRI 5, Gáspár 3, Ferling 5, NAGY I. 6. *Cs:* Győri (kapus), Berta, Erdősi, Felső, Takács D., Takács F., Vadász. *Edző: *Rapatyi Tamás

*Az eredmény alakulása.* *3. p:* 1–2. *9. p:* 6–6. *16. p:* 10–11. *24. p:* 12–15. *28. p:* 14–17. *34. p:* 17–20. *42. p:* 25–21.* 49. p:* 30–26. *54. p:* 33–28. *58. p:* 35–28

*Kiállítások: *10, ill. 16 perc

*Hétméteresek: *8/6, ill. 7/6

*MESTERMÉRLEG*

*Varga József:* – Ellentétes félidőket követően sikerült megnyernünk a mérkőzést, az első játékrészben nem azt csináltuk, amit előzetesen megbeszéltünk, majd hellyel-közzel feljavultunk.

*Rapatyi Tamás:* – Amit az első félidőben felépítettünk, azt a másodikban leromboltuk.


* AZ ÁLLÁS*

5. FTC-RightPhone21–169–690 6 6. Siófok KC21–159–63–4 5 7. Alcoa Fehérvár KC21–164–55+9 4 8. Dunaújvárosi NKKSE21–168–73–5 3 ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 18)

*Női kézilabda: bár a szünetben még a Dunaújváros vezetett, a Siófok nyert*

*A női kézilabda NB I 5. helyért folyó rájátszásában a Siófok hazai pályán 36–29-re legyőzte a szünetben még vezető Dunaújvárost.*

*NŐI KÉZILABDA NB I, ARANY ÁSZOK-RÁJÁTSZÁS*

*AZ 5–8. HELYÉRT*

*SIÓFOK KC–DUNAÚJVÁROSI NKKSE 36–29 *(15–18)

*Siófok*, *400* néző. *V:* Hargitai, Markó

*SIÓFOK:*
Lajtos – Sterbik 2, Szűcs V. 3, BLOJ 8 (4), VALOVICS 6, BARNA 4, Szepesi 3. *Cs: *Scholtz (kapus), NAGY R. 4, Kovács A. 5 (2), Bízik 1, Kiss O., Tóth M., Tóth Zs.* Szakmai igazgató: *Varga József
*DUNAÚJVÁROS:*
Pisák – Balogh B., RADULOVICS 10 (6), SÁRI 5, Gáspár 3, Ferling 5, NAGY I. 6. *Cs:* Győri (kapus), Berta, Erdősi, Felső, Takács D., Takács F., Vadász. *Edző: *Rapatyi Tamás

*Az eredmény alakulása.* *3. p:* 1–2. *9. p:* 6–6. *16. p:* 10–11. *24. p:* 12–15. *28. p:* 14–17. *34. p:* 17–20. *42. p:* 25–21.* 49. p:* 30–26. *54. p:* 33–28. *58. p:* 35–28

*Kiállítások: *10, ill. 16 perc*Hétméteresek: *8/6, ill. 7/6

*MESTERMÉRLEG*

*Varga József:* – Ellentétes félidőket követően sikerült megnyernünk a mérkőzést, az első játékrészben nem azt csináltuk, amit előzetesen megbeszéltünk, majd hellyel-közzel feljavultunk.

*Rapatyi Tamás:* – Amit az első félidőben felépítettünk, azt a másodikban leromboltuk.


 *AZ ÁLLÁS*

5. FTC-RightPhone21–169–690 6 6. Siófok KC21–159–63–4 5 7. Alcoa Fehérvár KC21–164–55+9 4 8. Dunaújvárosi NKKSE21–168–73–5 3 ​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Április 19)

Sajnálom hogy kiestek a Györi lányok, de azt el kell ismerni, sajnos bármennyire is fáj, jobbak voltak a románok és igy megérdemelten jutottak a döntöbe. 
Remélem a fiúknak jobban sikerül a Barca elleni kezdés! Hajrá MKB!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*Szamoránsky visszatér a Ferencvárosba*
2010. 04. 21. 17.16  

​




*Egy év montenegrói kitérőt követően visszatér a Ferencváros női kézilabdacsapatába Szamoránsky Piroska, a magyar válogatott beállósa.*


A 24 éves játékos a Buducnost Podgorica együttesétől érkezik a zöld-fehérekhez, akik eddig már két válogatottal, Tomori Zsuzsannával és Kovacsicz Mónikával erősítettek.
"Fájó szívvel, és nagyon szép emlékekkel jöttem el a Népligetből, így természetes volt, hogy amennyiben lehetséges, szeretnék ismét zöld-fehérben játszani" - nyilatkozta a handball.hu-nak a 69-szeres válogatott Szamoránsky. "Szerencsére így gondolták ezt a Fradinál is és így sikerült megkötnünk az egyéves szerződést."


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*A BL-vereség után itthon döntőbe jutott a Győr *
*2010. 04. 21. 19.44*






*A Debrecen után a címvédő Győr is bejutott a női kézilabda bajnokság fináléjába, miután szerda este idegenben is legyőzte az Arany Ászok liga elődöntőjében a Békéscsabát a két győzelemig tartó párharcban.*

*Eredmény:*​*
Rájátszás, elődöntő, 2. mérkőzés:
Mondi-Békéscsaba - Győri Audi ETO KC 22-30 (9-14)​*​*
A párharc végeredménye​*:
2-0 a Győr javára.
A két nyert mérkőzésig tartó bajnoki döntő, és a 3. helyért zajló párharc mérkőzésnapjai: május 2., 9., 15. (ha szükséges).

* Arany Ászok Liga döntő:
*Győri Audi ETO KC - DVSC-Korvex

* A 3. helyért:*
Váci NKSE - Mondi-Békéscsaba​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 23)

*Bravúrra készül a Veszprém Barcelonában*


*A magyar és a katalán együttes ezt megelőzően négyszer került egymással szembe a BL-ben, és csak egyszer bizonyult jobbnak a Veszprém.*


*Vasárnap délután a szezon eddigi legnehezebb mérkőzése vár az MKB Veszprémre: a magyar bajnok a Nagy Lászlóval felálló FC Barcelona otthonában lép pályára a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjének első felvonásán.*


​_"Meggyőződésem, hogy akkor van esélyünk a Barcelona ellen a siker reményében felvenni a küzdelmet, ha a csapatnak sikerül a kinti mérkőzésen megfelelő zónában tartani az eredményt, és a visszavágón a játékosaink olyan eksztázisba kerülnek, amellyel sikerül az akaratunkat ellenfelünkre kényszeríteni"_ - írta elemzésében a klub hivatalos honlapján Mocsai Lajos, az együttes vezetőedzője. 
​A magyar és a katalán együttes ezt megelőzően négyszer került egymással szembe a BL-ben, és csak egyszer bizonyult jobbnak a Veszprém. Az 1997/98-as és az 1998/99-es szezon negyeddöntőjéből a Barcelona jutott tovább - az előbbi esetben csak több idegenben lőtt góllal -, míg az 1999/2000-es évadban a spanyol alakulat a csoportkörben mindkétszer verte magyar riválisát. A 2003/04-es kiírás nyolcaddöntőjéből viszont a Veszprém ment tovább, 60-59-es összesítéssel. 
Azok a magyar drukkerek, akik nem tudják elkísérni a csapatot Spanyolországba, a Veszprém Arénában kivetítőn izgulhatják végig a csatát.

A barcelonai összecsapás egy kisebb ünnepséggel indul majd, a mérkőzés előtt visszavonultatják a 19 éven át a klub alkalmazásában állt Xavier O'Callaghan négyes számú mezét.

*Férfi BL, negyeddöntő:
**vasárnap:
Barcelona (spanyol)-MKB Veszprém 16:45 ó
HSV Hamburg (német)-Ciudad Real (spanyol) 17:15 ó
Rhein-Neckar Löwen (német) - THW Kiel (német) 19 ó*

_szerda:
_*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz)-Montpellier (francia) 19 ó*​


----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Hajrá Veszprém! (bár szegedi vagyok, de a mi csapatunknak sajnos nincs esélye ilyen meccsekre)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Férfi kézilabda EHF-kupa: a Flensburg kis előnyt szerzett az elődöntőben*



*A férfi kézilabdázók EHF-kupájában az elődöntő első mérkőzésén hazai pályán szűken, egy góllal nyert a német SG Flensburg-Handewitt a svájci Kadetten SH Handball ellen, így jövő hétvégén igen izgalmas visszavágóra van kilátás.*


A másik elődöntőben a spanyol Naturhouse La Rioja és a német TBV Lemgo találkozik egymással.

*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA EHF-KUPA*

*ELŐDÖNTŐ, 1. MÉRKŐZÉS* *SG Flensburg-Handewitt (német)–Kadetten SH Handball (svájci)31–30 (15–15)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Női kézilabda NB I.: Siófokon nyert az FTC*

*A női kézilabda NB I Arany Ászok rájátszásában szombaton:*


*az 5-8. helyért:*

*Siófok-FTC 32-34 (18-19)*​


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Tegnap sajna kikapott a Veszprém a Barcától


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Nagy Laci már félig-meddig spanyol.


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Szerintem a Veszprém a legjobb hazai ffi csapat!


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Remélem, a visszavágón jobbak lesznek, és lefaragják a hátrányt!


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Hajrá Veszprém!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*Gódorné, a fogadós*

*Az Őrségben, harminchektáros farmon dolgozik a világbajnoki ezüstérmes átlövő*






SZENTGYÖRGYVÖLGY ‒ Egykor a világ csodálta Gódorné Nagy Marianna (53) játéktudását, fantasztikus góljait, ám a legendás kézilabdázó eltűnt a nyilvánosság szeme elől. A 269-szeres magyar és több mint 100-szoros osztrák válogatott átlövő a mindössze 450 fős lélek számú faluban, Szentgyörgyvölgyben, az Őrségben él. 

A sportágával nem szakított teljesen, Lentiben a megyei bajnokságban szereplő női csapatot irányítja, néha be is áll az edzéseken a játékosok közé, de már van egy új „szerelme": családja farmját irányítja. 

A GÓ-NA Szabadidőközpont elvarázsolja az érkezőt. Gódorné és férje, Mihály (54) büszke lehet, a többtornácos főépület mellett faházak, az udvaron faragott asztalok, hátrébb foci és kézilabdapálya található.
– Volt nyulunk és kacsánk, de a rókák megették őket. Ám vannak birkáink, csüngőhasú malacaink és kecskéink. Utóbbiakat azért vette a férjem, hogy ne kelljen állandóan a füvet nyírnia. Harminchektárnyi a farm, jól megférnek egymás mellett az állatok, nemrég két őz is ideköltözött – mesélte a vb-ezüstérmes Gódorné. – Először egy lakható épületet szerettünk volna venni, ám kettő lett belőle, a tulajdonos csak együtt adta el. Innen jött az ötlet, hogy csináljunk egy vendégházat. Sportpályák nélkül semmi sem az igazi, így létrehoztunk azokat is. 

Szinte természetes, hogy a farmon a kézilabda is gyakran szóba kerül.
– Marianna Lentiben, én az osztrák válogatott mellett edzősködöm. Emellett a falu polgármestereként dolgozom – tette hozzá Gódor Mihály. 

A férjnek rengeteg az elfoglaltsága, a vendégek fogadása a leggyakrabban a feleségre hárul. Sokan megismerik a háziasszonyt, aki kemencében sült ételeket is készít. Falatozás közben jókat beszélgetnek régi sportágáról, sőt az is előfordult, hogy a füves kézilabdapályán Gódorné játszott a vendégekkel.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Összejött a szokásos Veszprém-Szeged*
2010. 04. 27. 22.10







* A címvédő MKB Veszprém bejutott a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga döntőjébe, miután kedden másodszor is legyőzte a Dunaferr csapatát.*

* Elődöntő, 2. mérkőzés:
Dunaferr SE-MKB Veszprém 27-34 (14-16)*​*​*A párharcot 2-0-ás összesítéssel a Veszprém nyerte.

A címvédő a Pick Szegeddel vívja a finálét, az első mérkőzésre május 9-én kerül sor a Veszprém Arénában. A párharc az egyik fél harmadik győzelméig tart.
A dunaújvárosiak a Tatabányával játszanak a bronzéremért, a három győzelemig tartó sorozat ugyancsak *május 9-én rajtol.*


*Hova kerül az 1.000.000 forint?*
*2010. 04. 27. 13.53*


*



*
*A szurkolók szavazatai alapján dől el, melyik NB I-es női kézilabdacsapat kapja a támogatást. Félidejéhez érkezett a szurkolói játék, melynek keretében a kijelölt boltokban és vendéglátóhelyeken Arany Ászokot vásárlók szavazhatnak kedvenc NB I-es női kézilabda csapatukra.*

*Az április 8-án kezdődött programban annak az egyesületnek, amelyre a játék egy hónapja alatt a legtöbb szavazat érkezik, 1.000.000 forintot adományoz az Arany Ászok, a szavazók között pedig naponta 100 darab szurkolói labdát sorsolnak ki.*

*Debrecen, Győr, Hódmezővásárhely és Székesfehérvár (ABC sorrendben) az a négy város, ahonnan eddig a legtöbb szavazat érkezett, de Dunaújváros és Vác NB I-es női kézilabda csapatának szurkolói is nagyon aktívak. 
Az izgalmat fokozza, hogy most, félidőben csupán 300 szavazat különbség van az első két csapat között! A harmadik-negyedik helyeken nemcsak holtverseny alakult ki, hanem mindössze 60 szavazattal maradnak le a jelenlegi ezüstérmestől.*

*Még két hét áll a kézilabda rajongók rendelkezésére, hogy kedvenc csapatukat 1.000.000 forinthoz segítsék, és a szavazók között eddig kisorsolt 1790 szurkolói labda nyertesei mellett ők is egy Arany Ászok kézilabdával gazdagodjanak.*

*Arany Ászok – Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség együttműködés
Az Arany Ászok - a sport és a csapatjáték elkötelezett partnereként – 2010. március 30-án együttműködési szerződést írt alá a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetséggel, amely szerint a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség ezüst fokozatú szponzora, névadó szponzora a Női Kézilabda NB I. Rájátszásnak, valamint támogatja a felnőtt magyar női kézilabda válogatottat.*
XLsport -
​
*​*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Április 28)

Barcelona - Veszprém meccshez hogy valamit szóljak már én is:
Szerintem a 7végi meccs nem tartozott a veszprém legjobb meccsei közés, láttunk már jobbat is! 
Viszont nem játszott jól a veszprém valami hiányzott! Egyet viszont nem értek, szívesen megkérdeztem volna Mocsai mestertöl, hogy minek eröltette Marco Vujin játékát ha tudta (mindenki tisztában volt azzal hogy Vujin még nincs azon a szinten hogy barca ellen játszon) hogy Vujinnak nem megy még ugy a játék nimt azelőtt!!! azt értem hogy kell neki lehetöséget adni hogy vissza szokjon a játék ritmusba, na de azt azér nem kellett volna a barca ellen próbálkozni! Engedték hadd löjön hetest, és miután kihagyta ugye nem csak egyszer - oda kellett volna állítani a Gerit hogy lője ő! Bár igaz a Gerinek sem ment ugy a játék mint ahogy szokott, de hát Istenem ez van!! Attól még löhetett volna pár hetest, lehet az felspirázta volna öt, és vállakozóbb lett volna! Szerintem a meccs legjobbja egyértelműen Sulic volt! és szerintem ha nincs az a sok kihagyott ziccer, a rengeteg Perez bomba ami néha még kaput sem talált, akkor talán tudtuk volna tartani a barca val a lépést és igy könnyebb lenne a helyzet ide haza! nem mondom azt hogy nincs a veszprémnek esélye, szerintem gyözni is fog az arénában a csapat, de sajnos sok az a 6plussz gól amivel a Barca vezet és szerintem a barca van akkora csapat hogy, ezt nem fogja elpuskázni! 
Hajrá Veszprém!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Kézilabda BL: Ötgólos hátrányban a francia sztárcsapat*
2010. 04. 28. 20.11






*Az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi ötgólos előnyt szerzett a francia Montpellier-vel szemben a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjének első, szerdai mérkőzésén:*

* Férfi BL, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*
Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) - Montpellier (francia) 32-27 (18-13)

* Vasárnap játszották:*
*Barcelona (spanyol) - MKB Veszprém 33-27 (17-15)
*HSV Hamburg (német)-Ciudad Real (spanyol) 26-22 (11-8)
Rhein-Neckar Löwen (német)-THW Kiel (német) 28-29 (13-15)

*A visszavágók programja:
szombat:*
*MKB Veszprém-Barcelona 16:20 ó
*Montpellier-Csehovszki Medvegyi 19 ó

*vasárnap:
*THW Kiel - Rhein-Neckar Löwen 17:15 ó
Ciudad Real-HSV Hamburg 19 ó

* A párharcok győztesei jutnak a május 29-én és 30-án Kölnben rendezendő négyes döntőbe.
*​*
*






*Edzőváltás lesz a Pick Szegednél*
2010. 04. 28. 16.36






*A következő szezontól nem Dragan Djukic lesz a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapatának vezetőedzője.*


A bajnoki döntőbe jutott klub honlapján szerdán közölte, hogy a vezetőség hetek óta egyeztetett a szakemberrel a folytatásról, ám az álláspontok - főleg az anyagiak terén - távol álltak egymástól. Ezért aztán az elnökség úgy döntött, hogy a szerb edző munkájára május 31-ig számítanak.

A vezetőség jelezte: több szakemberrel is tárgyalásban áll, egyelőre senkivel sem kötött szerződést.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*Munkás ünnepe lesz szombaton a Veszprémnek*
2010. 04. 29. 14.33








*"Munkával ünnepeljük május elsejét, mivel az első mérkőzéshez képest nagyobb rizikót vállalva kell kiharcolni a továbbjutást a Barcelona ellen" - mondta az MTI-nek csütörtökön Mocsai Lajos, az MKB Veszprém vezetőedzője a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjének szombati visszavágója előtt.*

A spanyol csapat vasárnap 33-27-re diadalmaskodott a magyar bajnok ellen, és kedvező helyzetből várhatja az izgalmasnak ígérkező második felvonást.

* "A védő- és a támadójátékunkat is javítani kell - mondta Mocsai Lajos. - Négy-öt játékos kisebb sérüléssel bajlódik, de ez nem akadályozza a munkát, az első meccshez képest pedig változtatunk a védelmen. Támadásban sok volt az eladott labda, ebből sok kontragólt szerzett a Barcelona, amely minden poszton világklasszisokkal áll fel. Abban nem hiszek, hogy időarányosan kellene felosztani a visszavágót, vagyis ha félidőben például három góllal vezetnénk, az sem lenne garancia a sikerre. Az a lényeg, amit lefújáskor mutat az eredményjelző".*

* A férfi BL negyeddöntőjének hétvégi programja:
szombat:
*​*
**MKB Veszprém-Barcelona (spanyol) 16:20 ó (az első* mérkőzésen: 27-33)
Montpellier (francia)-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 19 ó (27-32)

* vasárnap:
*THW Kiel (német) - Rhein-Neckar Löwen (német) 17:15 ó (29-28)
Ciudad Real (spanyol)-HSV Hamburg (német) 19 ó (22-26)

A párharcok győztesei jutnak a május 29-én és 30-án Kölnben rendezendő négyes döntőbe. Az elődöntők sorsolását kedden 11 órakor tartják, ugyancsak Kölnben.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Kialakultak a Veszprém-Szeged döntő időpontjai*
2010. 05. 03. 11.35 








*Azzal, hogy az MKB Veszprém nem jutott be a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjébe, kialakultak az NBI finálésorozatának időpontjai.*


A Pick Szeged elleni párharc vasárnap indul, és az egyik fél harmadik győzelméig tart.

* Budapest Bank Liga, döntő:*
*1. mérkőzés: MKB Veszprém-Pick Szeged, május 9., 11:40 ó
*​*
**2. mérkőzés: Szeged-Veszprém, május 16., 11:40 ó
3. mérkőzés: Veszprém-Szeged, május 23., 12:15 ó*

* ha szükséges:*

4. mérkőzés: Szeged-Veszprém, május 26.
5. mérkőzés: Veszprém-Szeged, május 30.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Már az elődöntőben törleszthet a Kiel a tavalyi fináléért*
2010. 05. 04. 17.29









*A címvédő spanyol Ciudad Real és az előző idényben finalista német THW Kiel ezúttal már az elődöntőben találkozik a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában.*


A keddi kölni sorsoláson az is kiderült, hogy az MKB Veszprémet búcsúztató, Nagy Lászlóval felálló spanyol Barcelona az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyivel mérkőzik meg.

A sportág történetében először rendeznek négyes döntőt, amelynek május 29-én és 30-án Köln ad otthont.

* A négyes döntő tervezett programja:
május 29., elődöntő:*

Barcelona (spanyol) - Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 15:30 ó
Ciudad Real (spanyol) - THW Kiel (német) 18 ó

*május 30., helyosztók:
*​*
*a 3. helyért: 15:30 ó
döntő: 18 ó​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 6)

*Fazekas Nándor a bevásárlási láz áldozata!*
2010. 05. 05. 22.12








*A legújabb hírek szerint az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabda csapatában mindkét kapus - Dejan Perics és Fazekas Nándor - is komolyan foglalkozik a távozás gondolatával.*


Az immár közszájon forgó, lehetséges okok mindkét oldal részéről érthetőknek mondhatók. Pericsnek nem esik jól, hogy a hozzá képest összehasonlíthatatlanul kevesebb játéklehetőséghez jutó Fazekast minden pályára lépésekor - de gyakran még a kispadon is! - hatalmas üdvrivalgás bíztatja. A „Nándi, Nádi!” Pericsnek nem tetszik, Fazekasnak pedig az, hogy a Veszprém meccseinek nagy többségén legfeljebb néhány percet kap a bizonyításra.

A helyzet egyáltalán nem könnyű. Különösen azért nem, mert a gazdasági és operatív elnök, Magyarády Péter nyilatkozata szerint az „Építők” egyik kapustól sem kíván megválni szerződésének lejárta előtt! A kétségtelen és kölcsönös feszültség elsődleges oka a nem kellően átgondolt csapatépítés, a „bevásárlási láz”, amelynek eredményeként Fazekas néhány éves Bundesliga-külszolgálat után ismét a Bakonyaljára került. Nem vitás, elsősorban a Veszprém vezetése a „hunyó”, hiszen ők sem gondolhatták komolyan, hogy két, ilyen tudásszintű kapus közül az egyik - és tudni lehetett előre, hogy ez Fazekas lesz! - évekre beletörődik abba, hogy elsődlegesen a kispadot koptathatja.

Az is az igazsághoz tartozik, hogy kisebb részben Fazekas is tehet a kialakult feszültségről, hiszen ő is láthatta-tudhatta, hogy Perics nem tizenkettő egy tucat kapus, miként az is nyílt titok volt, hogy a veszprémi vezetők elsősorban rá alapoznak. Őt menti a feltételezhető honvágy, gyerekeinek hosszabb távú, hazai menedzselése és más szempontok is. Ám ha ezt a szituációt megspórolja, bizonyára jobban jön ki belőle, mint így. Még akkor is, ha netán megint külfödre kényszerül - megfelelő hazai ajánlat hiányában.

Az egészben az az érdekes, hogy Veszprémben visszatérő téma az ezen a szinten meglévő,(?) szűkös pénzviszonyok által való behatároltság. Ezen hangok visszatérő felemlegetése ellenére mégis megvásároltak egy nem olcsó játékost, Fazekas Nándort, akit viszont nem tudnak kellően kihasználni. Ha Fazekas helyett Marko Vujin mellé egy második, minőségi balkezest vesznek, feltehetően mindenki jobban jár, mint az adott helyzetben.

Ez a változat azonban nagy valószínűséggel túlontúl egyszerűnek tűnhetett. Pedig ha így járnak el, most nincs ez a feszültség, amiből ugyancsak nehéz lesz kimászni. Nyilvánvaló ugyanis, ha Fazekas megállta a helyét a magyarnál sokkal erősebb bajnokságban, a német Bundesligában, akkor Veszprémben is lehetett volna rá alapozni. Perics mellett ezzel azonban meg sem próbálkoztak a vezetők, így Fazekas - ha marad Veszprémben - hovatovább élve eltemetkezik.

Ezt érdemelné a legjobb magyar kapuvédő? Ugye hogy nem!? Ha pedig nem, akkor oldja meg a problémát az a veszprémi vezetés, amely az egész lehetetlen alaphelyzetet létrehozta.


*Kapusgondokkal küzd az MKB Vezsprém*
2010. 05. 05. 15.26








*Fazekas Nándor és Dejen Peric, az MKB Veszprém kézilabdacsapatának két kapusa elégedetlen jelenlegi helyzetével.*


A kézi.hu értesülése szerint Fazekas a kevés játéklehetőség miatt nem szeretné kitölteni 2012-ig szóló szerződését, és kéri a klubot, hogy állapítson meg egy kivásárlási árat.

Peric ugyanakkor azért érzi magát kényelmetlenül, mert a veszprémi szurkolók gyakran a másik hálóőr mellett állnak ki. A 2011-ig élő szerződéssel rendelkező szerb játékos is beszélt a vezetőséggel, és közölte: korábban Veszprémben képzelte el játékos-pályafutása utáni jövőjét kapusedzőként, erre most már semmi esélyt nem lát.

Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző elmondta: továbbra is támogatja, hogy a két kapus együtt dolgozzon.
*"Egyvalami biztos: a leglényegesebb, hogy a kapusok önbizalma, hite, önbecsülése megmaradjon, mert ilyen szempontból messze ez a legnehezebb poszt a kézilabdában. Bízom benne, hogy ez a helyzet megoldódik."* - mondta a honlapnak Mocsai.

Magyarády Péter, a klub operatív elnöke hangsúlyozta: az egyesület egyik játékostól sem kíván megválni, és ezekben a napokban az ügy megoldásán dolgoznak.

A veszprémiek vasárnap kezdik a Szeged elleni finálésorozatot, majd Fazekasnak a válogatott júniusi, szlovénok elleni vb-selejtezőjén is helyt kell állnia.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Trónfosztásra készül a Szeged*
2010. 05. 06. 13.05








*Egymást követő harmadik alkalommal, összességében pedig 18-szor lehet bajnok az MKB Veszprém, amennyiben legyőzi legnagyobb hazai riválisát, a Pick Szegedet a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga vasárnap kezdődő finálésorozatában.*

A párharc az egyik csapat harmadik győzelméig tart, és a nyitómeccsre az alapszakaszgyőztes Veszprém otthonában kerül sor.

Bella Árpád, a Tisza-parti klub ügyvezetője az eseményt felvezető csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatón kiemelte, hogy szeretnék megszerezni a serleget, ugyanakkor tisztában vannak vele, hogy a Veszprém számít a favoritnak.

* Amíg a Veszprém a Bajnokok Ligájában játszott, mi voltunk az egyik legnagyobb szurkolói. Most viszont szeretnénk megtörni a sikersorozatukat. Remélem, méltó vetélytársai leszünk a Veszprémnek, és a végén mi örülhetünk. Amikor utoljára bajnokok lettünk, 2007-ben, akkor az első idegenbeli meccset sikerült megnyernünk ”* – tette hozzá Bella.
*Mocsai Lajos, a címvédő vezetőedzője jelezte: a sportág egyik legnagyobb ünnepén ismét szeretnének bajnokok lenni.*
* Különleges párharc és különleges atmoszférájú a Szeged elleni csata. Óriási az elvárás mindkét városban. Mindenki szeretne aranyérmes lenni” *– jegyezte meg.

A Budapest Bank a szurkolókat is játékra invitálja. Mostantól május 16-ig lehet szavazni a szezon felfedezettjére, az All Star-csapatra és az idény legjobb vezetőedzőjére.

* A döntő játéknapjai:*

*Május 9., 16., 23., ha szükséges: 26. és 30.* A páratlan sorszámú mérkőzéseknek Veszprém, a párosaknak Szeged ad otthont.
A 3. helyért a Tatabánya Carbonex és a Dunaferr csatázik ugyanezen a napokon



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Triplázás vagy trónfosztás lesz a Budapest Bank Liga döntőjében?*
2010. 05. 07. 12.44 









*Egymást követően harmadik alkalommal, összességében pedig tizennyolcadszor lehet bajnok az MKB Veszprém csapata, amennyiben harmadik győzelméig tartó párharcban legyőzi legnagyobb riválisát a Pick Szeged együttesét, a Budapest Bank Férfi Kézilabda Liga fináléjában.*

A hétvégén kezdődő bajnoki döntő első mérkőzését az alapszakasz győztesének otthonában, Veszprémben rendezik, ahol a vendég szegediek is bravúrra készülnek.

A hazai élvonal vitathatatlanul két legjobb csapata találkozik egymással a bajnoki döntőben. Az elődöntőből mindkét gárda 2-0-s összesítéssel lépett tovább, a veszprémiek a Dunaferr,a szegediek pedig a Tatabánya együttesét győzték le. A Pick Szeged csapata legutóbb a 2006/2007-es szezon végén ünnepelhetett bajnoki címet, az volt a klub történetének második elsősége az élvonalban, míg a címvédő MKB Veszprém egymást követően harmadik alkalommal lehet bajnok.* A május 9-i mérkőzés - a televíziós közvetítés miatt –szokatlan időpontban, délelőtt 11 óra 40 perckor kezdődik majd.*

A Budapest Bank Liga finálé mellett a kisdöntő is megkezdődik a hétvégén. A bajnoki bronzéremért az elődöntő két vesztese, a Tatabánya Carbonex és a Dunaferr SE együttese csap össze egymással. A kisdöntő is akár három meccs után eldőlhet, de az erőviszonyokat tekintve öt összecsapás várható a harmadik helyért.

A Budapest Bank szeretné a sportág népszerűsítéséért dolgozó játékosokat, csapatokat, edzőket az egész éves munkájukért külön elismerésben részesíteni, ezért idén harmadik alkalommal a közönség szavazatai alapján díjazzák a legjobbakat. A közönség segítségét kérik a legjobbak kiválasztásában az online szavazás során: az rtlklub.hu oldalon lehet szavazni a 2009/2010-es szezon felfedezettjére, All star csapatára és vezetőedzőjére május 6. és 16. között.

„Örömünkre szolgál, hogy a Budapest Bank hosszú évek óta partnere a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetségnek és 2006-tól folyamatosan a sportág kiemelt támogatója. A döntőtől közönségszórakoztató, jó hangulatú és sportszerű mérkőzéseket várok Veszprémben és Szegeden egyaránt.– mondta Sinka László, a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség elnöke.

„A Budapest Bank szerteágazó társadalmi szerepvállalásában az oktatás és a kultúra mellett kiemelt helyen szerepel a sport, a kézilabdázás támogatása. Büszkék vagyunk arra, hogy immáron a negyedik szezonban segítjük névadó támogatóként a Férfi Kézilabda Ligát, ezzel is hozzájárulva a sportág sikereihez.

Idén is a Fair Play jegyében zajló döntőkre számítunk, erre biztatjuk a szurkolókat és a sportolókat egyaránt. – mondta Tóth Viktor a Budapest Bank Business értékesítési vezetője.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 8)

*Női kézilabda: Németországon belül vált klubot Herr Anita*


*Egy év után másik német klubcsapathoz igazol Herr Anita, aki a Bundesliga jelenlegi harmadik helyezettjétől a hatodikhoz tart.*

Herr Anita a tavalyi szezonban Győrből érkezett a német női kézilabda-bajnokságba, mégpedig az Oldenburg együttesébe, amely csapattal idén végül a KEK elődöntőjéig menetelt. Új együttese, a Frisch Auf Göppingen is sikert sikerre halmozott a nemzetközi megmérettetésekben, és épp a Challenge-kupa fináléjára készül.

*„Nagyon örülünk Anita érkezésének, hiszen vele teljes lesz csapatunk jobboldala"* – mondta a csapat ügyvezetője, Tomas Pientka a csapat hivatalos honlapján. A klub egyébként számít Herr sokoldalúságára, aki több poszton is bevető (jobbszélső, jobbátlövő, irányító), így nagyon várják a fiatal kora ellenére nagy tapasztalattal rendelkező játékost. Anita egyébként az első légiósévében összesen 69 gólt szerzett a Bundesligában, és 88 százalékkal értékesítette a rábízott büntetőket.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Női kézilabda NB I - A Hunnia újabb súlyos veresége*
2010. 05. 08. 16.04






*


A Hunnia csapata ezúttal a vendég Veszprém ellen szenvedett súlyos vereséget a női kézilabda NB I rájátszásában, szombaton.

*​*
** Eredmény:
* a 9-12. helyért:
*Hunnia - Veszprém-Barabás 24-46 (7-22)
*
* korábban:*​*​*döntő, 2. mérkőzés:
*DVSC-Korvex - Győri Audi ETO KC 25-26 (12-14)
* A párharcot 2-0-ás összesítéssel a Győr nyerte.

* később:
*​*
*a 3. helyért, 2. mérkőzés:
Mondi-Békéscsaba - Vác 18 ó

az 5-8. helyért:
Siófok - Alcoa-Fehérvár 19 ó



*Női kézilabda NB I - Bajnok a Győr*
2010. 05. 08. 15.23






*


Megvédte bajnoki elsőségét a Győri Audi ETO KC, miután a női kézilabda NB I döntőjében másodszor is legyőzte a DVSC-korvex csapatát. Görbicz Anitáék a szombati mérkőzésen 26-25-re nyertek a hajdúsági együttes otthonában.

*​*
*A hazaiak az első negyedórában vezettek, majd az ETO akarata érvényesült. A második félidő hasonló forgatókönyv szerint zajlott: előnyben volt a Debrecen, majd a játékrész derekán fordítottak a vendégek, és meg sem álltak az újabb sikerig.

A Győr ezt megelőzően 1957-ben, 59-ben, valamint 2005-ben, 2006-ban, 2008-ban és 2009-ben volt bajnok.

*Női NB I, Arany Ászok rájátszás, döntő, 2. mérkőzés:
*​*
**DVSC-Korvex - Győri Audi ETO KC 25-26 (12-14)
*---------------------------------------------
A párharcot 2-0-ás összesítéssel a Győr nyerte.

A Győr múlt vasárnap simán, 35-21-re diadalmaskodott, minek alapján a címvédőnek ezúttal sem lehettek komolyabb gondjai.
A Debrecen - akárcsak az első felvonás alkalmával - jól kezdett, 3-1-re ellépett, a kemény hazai védekezést lassan megszokó ETO a 14. percben Görbicz büntetőjével vette át a vezetést (4-5). A vendégek fiatal irányítóját, Kovacsicsot gyorsan kétszer is kiállították. A bírók amúgy sem voltak "szívbajosak", sorra szórták ki a játékosokat, alig volt olyan szakasz, amikor mindkét gárda teljes létszámban lett volna a pályán.

7-7 után lépéselőnybe került a Győr, a hazaiak sok cserével próbáltak frissíteni, majd amikor ez sem vált be, a 23. percben, 8-11-nél időt kért a Debrecen vezetőedzője, Köstner Vilmos.
Ugyan a szünet előtt sikerült egyenlíteni, a félidőt Vérten gólja zárta.

A második játékrész három debreceni találattal indult, és ezt a lélektani előnyt kihasználta a trónkövetelő. Felváltva potyogtak a gólok, ám a DVSC még emberhátrányban is őrizte vezetését. Kiss kapus büntetőt fogott, ám amikor Görbicz rövid ápolás után visszatért, egyenlített és fordított a Győr (45. p: 19-20). Amorimot sem tudták megállítani a debreceni védők.

A hajrá előtt, 21-24-nél időt kértek a hazaiak, azonban a lendületbe jött riválist már nem lehetett feltartóztatni. Igaz, a végjáték izgalmas volt, a Debrecen feljött 26-25-re, ám az utolsó percben már nem esett újabb gól.

A története hetedik bajnoki elsőségét szerző Győr sem az alapszakaszban, sem pedig a rájátszásban nem kapott ki az idény során.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Kézilabda NB I - Előny a Tatabányánál*
2010. 05. 09. 18.59






*


Tíz góllal, a vártnál jóval simábban diadalmaskodott a Tatabánya a Dunaújváros felett vasárnap a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga 3. helyéért kiírt párharc első mérkőzésén.
*​*
**Eredmény: 
a 3. helyért, 1. mérkőzés:
*Tatabánya-Carbonex - Dunaferr *31-21* (12-7)
A három nyert mérkőzésig tartó párharc állása: 1-0 a Tatabánya javára.

*A 2. meccset jövő vasárnap játsszák Dunaújvárosban.

* * korábban:
döntő, 1. mérkőzés*:
MKB Veszprém-Pick Szeged *41-31* (21-13)
Az egyik fél harmadik győzelméig tartó párharc második mérkőzését jövő vasárnap rendezik Szegeden.

* később:
az 5-8. helyért:
*Balatonfüred-Csurgó 18 ó

* a női NB I szombati eredményei:
döntő, 2. mérkőzés:
*DVSC-Korvex - Győri Audi ETO KC *25-26* (12-14)
A párharcot 2-0-s összesítéssel a Győr nyerte.

* a 3. helyért, 2. mérkőzés:
*Mondi-Békéscsaba - Vác *26-27* (14-14, 23-23) - hétméteresekkel
Az egyik csapat második győzelméig tartó párharc állása: 1-1
A harmadik mérkőzést jövő szombaton rendezik Vácon.

* az 5-8. helyért:
*Siófok - Alcoa-Fehérvár* 33-31* (18-19)

* a 9-12. helyért:
*Hunnia - Veszprém-Barabás *24-46* (7-22)


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Pick Szeged: túlságosan sima volt*

*Magabiztosan, tíz góllal, 41–31-re megnyerte a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga első mérkőzését a döntőben az MKB Veszprém a Pick Szegeddel szemben. A bajnoki címvédő 41–31-re diadalmaskodott a három győzelemig tartó párharcban.*

*MKB Veszprém–Pick Szeged 41–31 (21–13)
*​*
*Budapest Bank férfi kézilabaliga, döntő, első mérkőzés, Veszprém Aréna, 3000 néző. Vezette: Dobrovits, Tájok.

*Veszprém:* PERICS – Iváncsik G. 4, TERZIC 5 (1), Lusnyikov 2 (1), Lapcsevics 2, SULIC 4, IVÁNCSIK T. 5. Csere: Fazekas (kapus), Eklemovics 2, Vujin 6 (5), PÉREZ 4, Gulyás 3, Vilovski 3, Sesum 2. Vezetőedző: Mocsai Lajos.

*Pick Szeged:* Liszkai – STRANOVSKY 6, Nenadics 1, Andjelkovics 2, Zubai 2, Katzirz 2, ZVIZEJ 9 (1). Csere: Marjanac (kapus), Herbert 3, Oszmajics 1, Vadkerti, Simon 2, Vancsics 3, Lele. Vezetőedző: Dragan Djukics.

*Kiállítások:* 10, ill. 6 perc.

*Hétméteresből:* 8/7, ill. 3/1.

A három győzelemig tartó párharc állása: 1:0 a Veszprém javára.

A tegnapi bajnoki döntő legnagyobb pozitívuma mindenképpen az volt, ahogyan 28 Tisza volános kisgyerek a Pick Szeged csapatát éltette a meccs után a Veszprém Arénánál parkoló Pick-busz mellett. A kicsik, 10 és 11 évesek ünnepelték a kedvenceket, különösebben nem érdekelte őket, hogy néhány pillanattal azelőtt a 17-szeres bajnok MKB Veszprém rommá verte a kétszeres magyar bajnokot. Pedig a 20. percig minden szegedi drukker reménykedett, rémálmában sem gondolta, hogy a végén már annak is örülni kell, hogy csak tíz góllal kaptak ki a kedvencek. Nem vitás, a Veszprém 41–31-es győzelme teljesen megérdemelt.

– Egyik csapat sem játszott jól a mérkőzés elején – kezdte az értékelést már a buszon Dragan Djukics –, ennek ellenére sikerült vezetnünk. Ekkor a szélsőink eredményes játéka volt a fő fegyverünk. Mindig is azt sulykoltam, hogy a Veszprémet csak extra védekezéssel lehet megverni, ebből lehet könnyű gólokat szerezni. Sajnos az egész hatvan perc alatt gyengén muzsikáltunk, nem voltunk agresszívek, kemények, így pedig nem lehet meccset nyerni – fogalmazott a vezetőedző.

A szurkolók számára most is nagy talány volt Petar Nenadics játéka. A szerb irányító-átlövő zseniális képességeit senki sem kérdőjelezi meg, a bajnoki döntő azonban egy újabb betli volt a játékos életében.

– Most látszott igazán, hogy Krivokapics Milorad mennyire hiányzott, mennyit jelentett az ő eredményes játéka a füredi magyarkupa-döntőn. Petar akart, erre nem lehetett panasz, ám hihetetlen hibaszázalékkal játszott. Akart ő lőni, de nem tudott. Mindent elmond, hogy a hazai csapat 10 átlövőgólt szerzett, mi pedig hármat, amiben benne van Herbert utolsó másodpercben szerezett szabaddobásgólja és Oszmajics megpattanó lövése is. Ezek olyan hibák, amelyek egy fináléban nem engedhetők meg – folytatta Djukics.

A hajrában bejöttek a fiatalok, Vancsics, Lele és Simon. Hármuk közül Vancsics és Simon remek gólokat szerzett. Lehet, hogy hamarabb pályára kellett volna küldeni őket?

– Lehet! Utólag mindenki lehet okos. Vártam, mert hiába volt nagy a különbség, több játékosom bizony az elmúlt időszakban alig játszott meccset. Zubai, Katzirz és Oszmajics is sérült volt, ezért hagytam őket támadni is. Az viszont tény, hogy a fiatalok éltek a lehetőséggel, szép gólokat szereztek, és küzdöttek – értékelt az edző.

Vasárnap következik a második ütközet a bajnoki döntőben. A Pick Szeged 11.40-kor fogadja az MKB Veszprémet az újszegedi sportcsarnokban. 

– A csapat és én is pluszmotivációt kaptam. Mocsai Lajos 10 gólos veszprémi vezetésnél, egy perccel a vége előtt időt kért. Ez nekünk egy pluszt kell, hogy jelentsen. Számomra amúgy is megvan minden ösztönző erő, mert lehet, hogy ez lesz az utolsó szegedi meccsem. Ha nyerünk, akkor viszont nem. Dusko Ivanovics, az Euroliga legjobb négy együttese közé bekerült Partizan férfi kosárlabdacsapatának trénere mondta, hogy inkább kapjon ki egyszer 15 ponttal, mint 15-ször egy ponttal. Mi most kikaptunk tízzel, azt mondom: vasárnap nyerjünk eggyel, és akkor 1:1-re áll majd a döntő – tette hozzá Dragan Djukics.

*Luka Zvizej:–* Jó iramban kezdtünk, biztató volt a játékunk, semmi nem utalt arra, hogy ilyen sima lesz a vége. Rengeteg buta hibát vétettünk, amely egy olyan szintű csapat ellen, mint a Veszprém, megbosszulja magát. Egyetlenegy dolgunk maradt: megfelelően felkészülni vasárnapra, és hazai pályán megpróbálni győzni.

*Gulyás Péter:–* Az első győzelem megvan, de nem szabad túlünnepelni, mert még nem nyertük meg a bajnokságot, nem védtük meg a címünket. A 20. perc után összeállt a védekezésünk, ennek köszönhetően Perics is egyre többet védett, így sikerült meglépnünk a Picktől. Nem lesz könnyű meccs a második szegedi összecsapás, nem szabad abba a hibába esnünk, hogy leírjuk a jó játékosokból álló Picket.
​


----------



## zezazz (2010 Május 10)

Hajrá Veszprém

Hajrá Győr

Hajrá pénzügyőr


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Május 11)

Szép volt MKB! Bárcsak ilyen jól játszottatok volna a Barca ellen is akkor most a final 4ban izgulhatnánk értetek, nem baj de majd jövöre!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Nagy László szerepel Csoknyai bő keretében*
2010. 05. 12. 15.56










*Nagy László, a Barcelona világklasszis átlövője is tagja a szlovénok elleni, júniusi világbajnoki selejtezőre készülő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott bő, 28 fős keretének.*

Mocsai Lajos szakmai igazgató és Csoknyai István szövetségi kapitány szerdán jelölte ki együttesét, ám azt változatlanul nem lehet tudni, hogy Nagy vállalja-e a szereplést, vagy pedig a későbbiekben inkább a spanyol válogatott rendelkezésére áll.
Ismét a keret tagja a hamarosan 39 éves Perez Carlos is.

A párharc első mérkőzését június 13-án rendezik Ljubljanában, a visszavágónak egy héttel később Veszprém ad otthont. A győztes jut ki a januári, svédországi vb-re, ahonnan már kvalifikációt lehet szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.

*A magyar keret:*​​*kapusok:* Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Liszkai Szilveszter (Pick Szeged), Mikler Roland (Dunaferr), Szente Gábor (Tatabánya Carbonex)

*jobbszélsők:* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)

*jobbátlövők*: Balogh Zsolt (PLER), Laluska Balázs (Cimos Koper), Mocsai Tamás (TBV Lemgo), Nagy László (Barcelona)

*irányítók*: Császár Gábor (Chambery), Eklemovics Nikola (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (PLER), Nagy Kornél (Dunaferr)

*beállósok*: Gál Gyula (Croatia Zagreb), Herbert Gábor (Pick Szeged), Schuch Timuzsin (Constanta), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)

*balátlövők:* Grebenár Gábor (Aragon), Ilyés Ferenc (TBV Lemgo), Katzirz Dávid (Pick Szeged), Perez Carlos (MKB Veszprém), Putics Barna (GWD Minden)

*balszélsők:* Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Pálos Gábor (DKSE-Hotel Lycium), Törő Szabolcs (Arrate)



​


----------



## 762tomi (2010 Május 15)

Mapecho2 írta:


> A sport rovatban sok topicot láttam, gondolom indítok egy kézilabdásat. Ha ez problémát okor akkor kérem töröljétek.
> 
> *HAJRÁ GYŐRI GRABOPLAST ETO KÉZILABDA CLUB ÉS MAGYAR KÉZILABDA-VÁLOGATOTT!!!:7:*


 
Gratulálok a Győrnek a bajnoki címhez! Kár hogy a BL-ben nem jött össze majd legközelebb. Az azért érdekes hogy mindig minden versenysorozatban nekünk van a legtöbb sérültünk. 
762Tomi


----------



## 762tomi (2010 Május 15)

762tomi írta:


> Gratulálok a Győrnek a bajnoki címhez! Kár hogy a BL-ben nem jött össze majd legközelebb. Az azért érdekes hogy mindig minden versenysorozatban nekünk van a legtöbb sérültünk.
> 762Tomi


 

Ami a női válogatottat illeti, sajnos el kell telnie még sok időnek ahhoz, hogy újra éremesélyesek legyünk világversenyen. A csapatépítés fontos, ehhez pedig idő kell. Türelmet kell adni a közvéleménynek és időt csak ez nálunk sajnos nehezn megy.
762Tomi


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Női kézilabda: a Vác lett a bronzérmes*
2010. 05. 15. 20.41









*A Vác szerezte meg a bronzérmet a női kézilabda NB I-ben, miután az Arany Ászok rájátszásában hat góllal nyert a Békéscsaba ellen, így 2-1-re diadalmaskodott a párharcban.*

A Vác története során először nyert bajnoki bronzérmet.

* Rájátszás, a 3. helyért, 3. mérkőzés:
*Vác - Mondi-Békéscsaba 28-22 (15-12)
 A párharc végeredménye: 2-1 a Vác javára.

*Az 5-8. helyért*:
FTC-Siófok 37-19 (18-6)
Alcoa-Fehérvár - Dunaújváros 32-37 (12-20)
* A 9-12. helyért:*
Veszprém-Barabás - ASA-Consolis-Hódmezővásárhely 30-28 (20-12)
 
* Korábban:
A 9-12. helyért:*
Hunnia - Kiskunhalas-Bravotel 19-32 (9-15)​

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I Nagy csatában Szegeden nyert a Veszprém*
2010. 05. 16. 14.04






*


A címvédő MKB Veszprém nagy csatában 32-31-re nyert a Pick Szeged otthonában vasárnap, így már 2-0-ra vezet a férfi kézilabda NB I három győzelemig tartó döntőjében.

A folytatásban sokáig fej fej mellett haladt a két gárda, majd amikor romlott a veszprémiek védekezése, megugrott a Szeged. Hét perccel a vége előtt már 29-25-re vezettek a hazaiak, azonban a címvédő jobban hajrázott, és drámai küzdelemben diadalmaskodott. 
A mostani siker azt jelenti, hogy a Veszprém jövő vasárnap története során 18. alkalommal lehet bajnok, mégpedig otthon.
Budapest Bank liga, döntő, 2. mérkőzés:
Pick Szeged-MKB Veszprém 31-32 (13-14)

Az egyik csapat 3. győzelméig tartó párharc állása: 2-0 a Veszprém javára.

Az egy héttel ezelőtti felvonáson a veszprémiek simán, 41-31-re nyertek, és most is ők számítottak esélyesnek. A Szeged ezt megelőzően utoljára 2008. május 20-án tudta megverni legnagyobb riválisát. Azóta sorozatban 56 meccsen át nyert mindig a címvédő.
Kapusbravúrokkal indult a fontos csata, majd a harmadik percben, 2:46-nál, éppen a nyitó, hazai gólnál néhány lámpa kialudt, így kényszerszünetet rendeltek el a bírók. Tíz percbe telt, mire újra lehetett folytatni a játékot.
A vendégek csak 2-0 után, a 6. percben köszöntek be először. Lusnyikov kiállítása alatt nem tudott elhúzni a Tisza-parti alakulat, így aztán a 10. percben 3-3 lett az állás. Terzic büntetése alatt viszont Zvizej sorozatban háromszor betalált (6-3), majd őt küldték ki, és megint egyenlített a Veszprém. A játékvezetők a továbbiakban is sok kiállítást ítéltek, így nem alakult ki folyamatos játék. A nagy rohanásban a 23. percben először szerzett vezetést a Veszprém (8-9), majd Perez és Sulic remeklésével 10-12 lett. Azonnal időt kért a Szeged, és a szünetig sikerült faragnia a hátrányból.
A második félidő elején nem jellemezte olyan hatékony védekezés, mint a korábbi szakaszt, így pedig potyogtak a gólok. Felváltva vezetett mindkét együttes, az egyik oldalon Nenadic, a másidon Perez sziporkázott. A 44. percben, 23-22-nél Terzic megkapta harmadik kiállítását, s vele a piros lapot, így a vendégvédelem egyik oszlopa dőlt ki. A létszámfölényben kicsiny előnyt a Szeged, majd a lendületet megtartva látványos gólokkal 27-23-ra megugrott. 
Perez duplájával apadt a különbség, ám olyan extázisban játszottak a hazaiak, hogy még Vadkerti büntetése alatt is betaláltak. Hét perccel a vége előtt, 29-25-ös szegedi vezetésnél időt kértek a vendégek.
Természetesen nem adta fel az MKB, és sok futásra alapuló támadásokra tért át. Az 56. percben 30-29-nél kapust cseréltek a hazaiak, de így sem maradt el az egyenlítés. Időt kért a Szeged, de a Veszprém még fordítani is tudott. 
Az utolsó percet emberelőnyben játszotta a Pick, ám 30 mp-vel a vége előtt az amúgy 13 gólig jutó Zvizej hétméteresét Fazekas hárította.
Ezzel eldőlt a csata, és a Veszprém – ha nyer egy hét múlva hazai környezetben – 18. alkalommal lesz bajnok.

 A sorozat további programja:
3. mérkőzés: Veszprém-Szeged, május 23., 12:15 ó
ha szükséges:
4. mérkőzés: Szeged-Veszprém, május 26.
5. mérkőzés: Veszprém-Szeged, május 30.

* 
Az első félidő elején – amikor kis áramszünet is akadályozta a játékot – a hazaiak irányították a játékot, majd átvették a vezetést a veszprémiek, akik minimális előnnyel vonulhattak pihenőre.



​


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Május 16)

Fantasztikus volt a mai mérkőzés.
Hajrá Veszprém!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Május 17)

Gratula MKB! Ha nehezen is de sikerült a gyözelem, már csak egy kell és tiétek a bajnoki cím!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Mátéfi bő kerete az Eb-selejtezőkre*
2010. 05. 17. 12.55 









*A tét nélküli, csehek és az azeriek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre Mátéfi Eszter kihirdette a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott keretét.*

A szövetségi kapitány ezúttal 28 játékosnak jelezte: számít rá a május 26-i, illetve 30-i összecsapásra.
A magyarok már korábban kiharcolták a decemberi Eb-n való szereplés jogát.

* A keret:
kapusok*: Herr Orsolya (Vác), Pastrovics Melinda (FTC), Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC), Triffa Ágnes (DVSC-Korvex) 

*jobbszélsők*: Bódi Bernadett (Mondi Békéscsaba), Csáki Viktória (DVSC-Korvex), Kovacsicz Mónika (Viborg HK), Orbán Adrienn (Győri Audi ETO KC)

*jobbátlövők*: Bulath Anita (DVSC-Korvex), Tomori Zsuzsanna (egyesületen kívüli), Sopronyi Anett (ASA-Consolis-Hódmezővásárhely)

*irányítók*: Bognár Barbara (DVSC-Korvex), Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC), Temes Bernadett (Vác), Tilinger Tamara (Alcoa Fehérvár)

*beállósok*: Balogh Barbara (FTC), Mayer Szabina (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szabó Valéria (DVSC-Korvex), Szamoránsky Piroska (Buducnost Podgorica), Tóth Kata (Mondi Békéscsaba)

*balátlövők*: Szekeres Klára (Mondi Békéscsaba), Szűcs Gabriella (Oltchim Valcea), Tóth Tímea (Vác)

*balszélsők*: Juhász Gabriella (DVSC-Korvex), Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC), Vincze Melinda (Alcoa Fehérvár)

* A csoport korábbi eredményei és a további program:
 1. forduló:*
Magyarország-Csehország 24-20
Svédország-Azerbajdzsán 31-11
* 2. forduló*:
Azerbajdzsán-Magyarország 15-31
Csehország-Svédország 21-28
* 3. forduló*:
Svédország-Magyarország 26-27
Azerbajdzsán-Csehország 19-26
*4. forduló:
*Magyarország-Svédország 26-24
Csehország-Azerbajdzsán 37-25

* 5. forduló (május 26.):
Csehország-Magyarország, Plzen 18 ó
*Azerbajdzsán-Svédország, Baku 14 ó

*6. forduló (május 30.):
Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán, Nyíregyháza 11:40 ó
*Svédország-Csehország, Skövde 17:30 ó

* Az állás:* 1. és már továbbjutott Magyarország 8 pont, 2. Svédország 4 (109-85), 3. Csehország 4 (104-96), 4. Azerbajdzsán 0
A kvartettből az első két helyezett szerepelhet a decemberi, dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Székesfehérváron az 1.000.000 forint*
2010. 05. 17. 17.59









*A székesfehérvári szurkolók 1.000.000 forint támogatást nyertek női kézilabda csapatuknak*

Az Arany Ászok kézilabda szurkolók körében meghirdetett játékában Alcoa Fehérvár KC szurkolói voltak a legaktívabbak, és nyertek csapatuknak 1.000.000 forint támogatást. A csapat a nyereményt a Női Kézilabda NB I. Arany Ászok rájátszás utolsó, Dunaújváros ellen játszott mérkőzése előtt vette át
.
Az Arany Ászok március végén együttműködést írt alá a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetséggel, de a klasszikus támogatás mellett újszerű, a női kézilabda rajongóit is megmozgató aktivitást indított el.

Április 8. és május 8 között meghirdetett szurkolói játékában a kijelölt boltokban és vendéglátóipari egységekben Arany Ászokot vásárlók szavazhattak kedvenc NB I-es női kézilabdacsapatukra. A játék értelmében annak az egyesületnek, amelyre a játék egy hónapja alatt a legtöbb szavazat érkezik, 1.000.000 forintot adományoz az Arany Ászok.

A szavazás félidejében még szoros volt a verseny, hiszen ekkor még négy csapat is esélyes volt a támogatásra. A játék időtartama alatt minden nap sok szavazat érkezett, de a hajrában minden korábbi szavazatszámot felülmúltak a szurkolók. 
A négy befutó között volt az Alcoa Fehérvár KC női kézilabda csapat is, akik szurkolóik aktív részvételének köszönhetően végül meg is nyerték 1.000.000 forintos támogatást.

„A klasszikus támogatás mellett olyan játékot indítottunk el, amely valóban a kézilabda rajongókat mozgósítja, és az 1.000.000 forint az Arany Ászok és a szurkolótábor együttes ajándéka. Gratulálunk a fehérvári csapatnak nemcsak a támogatáshoz, hanem a szurkolóikhoz is – hiszen bebizonyosodott, velük teljes a csapat.” – mondta Sommer Ádám az Arany Ászok képviseletében.

*„Nagy öröm számunkra, hogy a nyereményjátékban Székesfehérvár sportbarátai bizonyultak a legaktívabbnak, és ennek köszönhetően klubunk részesülhet a főnyereményben. Mindez értékes visszajelzés a számunkra a sportágunk és csapatunk népszerűségéről is. Ez a „győzelem“ azonban nem csak a mi sikerünk, hanem szurkolóinké és a régiónkban működő Arany Ászok partnereké is, akik felé szintén köszönettel tartozunk.“ – Balássi Imre az Alcoa FKC női kézilabda-csapatát működtető Köfém SC elnöke.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 20)

*Vasárnap bajnok lehet a Veszprém*
2010. 05. 20. 14.37









*Amennyiben vasárnap az MKB Veszprém ismét legyőzi a vendég Pick Szegedet, története során 18. alkalommal lesz bajnok a férfi kézilabda NB I-ben.*

A papírforma a hazaiak sikerét ígéri, azonban múlt vasárnap a Tisza-partiak 53 percig úgy játszottak, hogy méltó ellenfelei voltak a nagy riválisnak. Az első csata még sima 41-31-es veszprémi győzelmet hozott otthon, a legutóbbi felvonásban pedig megint 31 találatig jutott a Szeged, de csak egygólos különbséggel kapott ki. A csapatnál gondot jelent, hogy a mélyvénás trombózisa után lábadozó Krivokapic Milorad mellett egy másik válogatott átlövő, Katzirz Dávid is sérült, és hátpanaszai miatt kérdéses a játéka.

A Pick Szeged utoljára 2008. május 20-án tudta megverni legnagyobb riválisát. Azóta sorozatban 57 meccsen át nyert mindig a címvédő.

A Veszprém ezt megelőzően 17-szer (1985, 1986, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2008, 2009), míg a Szeged kétszer (1996, 2007) volt bajnok.

* A döntő eddigi eredményei:
*1. mérkőzés: *MKB Veszprém-Pick Szeged 41-31
*2. mérkőzés: *Szeged-Veszprém 31-32*​*​**A további program:
*3. mérkőzés: *Veszprém-Szeged, vasárnap 12:15 ó*​*​​** ha szükséges:
*4. mérkőzés: *Szeged-Veszprém, május 26.
*5. mérkőzés:* Veszprém-Szeged, május 30.
*​*
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Magabiztos Tatabánya*
2010. 05. 24. 08.13






*


A Tatabánya jutott előnyhöz a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga harmadik helyéért folyó párharcban, miután a vasárnapi harmadik mérkőzésen hat góllal verte a vendég Dunaferr együttesét.
*​*
*
* Eredmény:
* rájátszás a 3. helyért, 3. mérkőzés:
*Tatabánya-Carbonex - Dunaferr 32-26 (14-12)
*
* Az állás: 2-1, a Tatabánya javára
* 
Az egyik fél harmadik győzelméig tartó sorozat következő összecsapása Dunaújvárosban lesz, jövő szerdán.

* Korábban: 
* döntő, 3. mérkőzés:
*MKB Veszprém-Pick Szeged 40-28 (22-12)
*
* A párharcot 3-0-s összesítéssel a Veszprém nyerte.
*​*
*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Május 24)

Gratula a veszprémi srácoknak, nagyon jó volt a meccs. érdemes volt kimenni az arénába!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Kézilabda: az ötszörös BL-győztes Bojana Popovics két év múlva befejezi*

*Az osztrák Ausra Fridrikas hétszeres BL-győztes, és ezt a csúcsát egy ideig senki sem fogja megdönteni, legfeljebb beállítani. Ugyanis a rekordhoz legközelebb álló montenegrói átlövő, Bojana Popovics bejelentette, hogy két év múlva befejezi az aktív pályafutását.*

Popovics eddig ötször volt BL-győztes (egyetlen döntőt sem veszített el), így még a számára optimális esetben is (ha mindkétszer BL-t nyer) csupán utolérni tudja Fridrikast.

*„Még két évig köt a szerződésem a Viborghoz, azt ledolgoznám, ha lehetséges még két BL-győzelemmel, és aztán visszavonulok”* – nyilatkozta a Balkan Handball internetes oldalnak a klasszis kézilabdázó.
​*Férfi kézilabda: Löke sorsa bizonytalan, Gál kiszorította a csapatból*

*A CO Zagreb férfi kézilabdacsapatánál csökkentették a játékosok fizetését, néhányat pedig szívesen eladnának. Utóbbiak közé tartozik Frank Löke is, aki védekezésben nem használható, így valószínűleg a BL-ben csupán második számú beállós lenne Gál Gyula mögött.*

A norvég válogatott Löke jelenleg a TuS Lübbeckében játszik kölcsönben, ezt követően viszont Zágrábba kellene visszatérnie. Úgy tűnik, ennek egyik oldal sem örül igazán.

* „Tudom, hogy a CO Zagreb anyagi gondokkal küzd, és tényleg nem tudom mi lesz a további sorsom. Csak annyit mondhatok, hogy nem vagyok éppen kellemes helyzetben” *– nyilatkozta Löke a német sajtóban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I: Zsarko Sesum a Löwennél folytatja*




 


* Az MKB Veszprém kézilabdázója, Zsarko Sesum a német Löwennél folytatja pályafutását. A szerb játékos két évre írt alá a német csapathoz.*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Marosi László 52-48 arányban voksol a Tatabánya mellett*
2010. 05. 26. 07.16









*Bár a Tatabánya Carbonex KC 2-1-re vezet a Dunaferr ellen a Budapest Bank Férfi Kézilabda Liga harmadik helyéért vívott párosmeccsen, a ma esti, dunaújvárosi negyedik ütközet bőven kínál majd izgalmakat. A tévében, egyenes adásban is látható összecsapásról a 196-szoros válogatott Marosi Lászlót (képünkön) kérdeztük.*

*- Mi volt a legjobb eredmény, amit még játékosként megélt a tatabányai színekben?*
- 1984-ben bajnokok lettünk, sokak meglepetésére. Kuzma Ferenc volt az edzőnk - a klub történetének negyedik bajnoki címét az óta sem sikerült megismételni.
*- Közben Ön jókora kanyarokat tett, amíg végleg visszatért kezdeti sikerei színhelyére.*

- 1990-ben kerültem a német Bundesliga egyik legjobb csapatához, a Lemgo együtteséhez - folytatta Marosi, akit „odakinn” a Bundesliga legjobbjának is megválasztottak, nyert bajnokságot, kupát csapatával, s KEK-győztes együttesnek is tagja lehetett. - 1999-ben amikor hazajöttem, a Dunaferrhez igazoltam, s 2000-ben sikerült is a Veszprém és a Szeged előtt megnyernünk a bajnokságot. 2001-től viszont ismét a tatabányai sikerekért fáradozom.

*- Nem is eredménytelenül, hiszen a Carbonex KC lassan, de biztosan egyre feljebb kúszik a sportág hierarchiájában...*
- A felelősségteljes vezetői gyakorlat és a jó szakmai munka együttes gyümölcse, hogy most ott vagyunk, ahol. Debre Viktor és Kanyó Antal a felnőttekkel, míg Nagy Péter és Horváth Árpád az utánpótlás tagjaival foglalkozik szívós következetességgel.

*- Az év során kik tettek legtöbbet azért, hogy a TCKB most a dobogós helyezésért küzdhessen?*
- Kapusunk, Szente Gábor kitűnő szezont produkált, a mezőnyben pedig Ivo Diaz, Harsányi Gergely és Halász Máté emelkedett ki a társaik közül. Diaznál külön ki kell emelnem, hogy 38 éve dacára abszolút megbízható vezéregyénisége együttesünknek, akit még két éves szerződés köt a klubhoz.

*- Szűkítsük le a következő kérdést a ma esti negyedik erőpróbára!*

- A Dunaferr otthon különösen nem könnyű ellenfél, ezért is legfeljebb 52-48 arányban tennék a győzelmünkre. Mellettünk szól, hogy az alapbajnokság és a rájátszás eddig öt találkozójából négyet mi nyertünk, tehát Dunaújvárosban is tudtunk már győzni. A Dunaferr akkor lehet különösen veszélyes, ha a közönség buzdításához egy-két középszerű játékosuk éppen most tudna kiemelkedőt produkálni.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Férfi kézilabda: Pérez Carlos vállalta a szereplést a válogatottban*

*A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség hivatalos honlapjának beszámolója szerint Pérez Carlos vállalt a szereplés a magyar válogatottban, így öt év után léphet újra pályára a nemzeti csapatban.*

Pérez legutóbb 2005 júniusában, a Macedónia elleni győztes Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn lépett pályára a válogatott színeiben.

*A magyar csapat május 31-én 19 fős* kerettel kezdi meg a felkészülést a június 5-i, Szerbia elleni idegenbeli mérkőzésre, valamint a Szlovénia elleni világbajnoki selejtező párharcra.


*A FELKÉSZÜLÉST HÉTFŐN ELKEZDŐ 19 FŐS KERET*


*Kapusok:*
* Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém KC), Liszkai Szilveszter (Pick Szeged), MIKLER Roland (Dunaferr SE)*

*Jobbszélsők:*
* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém KC), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex KC), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém KC)*

* Jobbátlövők:*
* Balogh Zsolt (PLER KC), Laluska Balázs (RK Cimos Koper, szlovén);*

*Irányítók:*
* Eklemovics Nikola (MKB Veszprém KC), Lékai Máté (PLER KC), Nagy Kornél (Dunaferr SE)Beállók: Herbert Gábor (Pick Szeged), Schuch Timuzsin (HCM Constanta, román), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)*

*Balátlövők:*
* Grebenár Gábor (CDB Balonmano Aragon, spanyol), Pérez Carlos (MKB Veszprém KC)Balszélsők: Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex KC), Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém KC), Törő Szabolcs (JD Arrate, spanyol) *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Férfi kézilabda: 19 éves harmonikás érkezik a Skaliczki-csapatba*







*A Sportske.net szerint a 19 éves Dusan Beocsanin (Partizan Beograd), a szerb juniorválogatott balátlövője két évre szóló szerződést írt alá.*

Beocsanin, aki 195 cm magas 100 kilós, fiatalsága ellenére, már három éve játszik az élvonalban. Tavaly tavasszal megsérült , ezért akkor kimaradt a bajnokság hajrájáról. Az 1991-ben született játékos tudatosan építi fel karrierjét, hiszen tavaly (18 évesen) azt nyilatkozta, hogy egyszer szeretne a német vagy a spanyol bajnokságban játszani, de odáig még hosszú az út.

*"Előbb egy jó színvonalú bajnokságban próbálnám ki magam, és utána szeretnék játszani az elitben, vagyis a Bundesligán, amely szerintem a világ legerősebb pontvadászata - mondta még tavaly. - Nem a pénz motivál, hanem a játékstílus, hiszen ott főleg a lövőerő és az erő dominál, ami pedig az én legfőbb fegyverem".*

A Pick-Szeged remek lehetőséget adhat a juniorválogatott kézilabdázónak a fejlődésre és a bizonyításra.
Beocsanin Alekszandrovac városából származik, s nemcsak kitűnő tanuló, hanem négyéves zeneiskolát is végzett harmonika szakon. Klubja ünnepségein rendszeresen föllépett, s annak idején napi négy órát harmonikázott.

* Kedvenc száma a Magyarországon is ismert „A sad, adio”... (Surda dala).*
*ANDJELKOVICS TALÁN MARAD 
*A szerb lap úgy tudja, hogy Danijel Andjelkovicsnak a szegediek új szerződést ajánlottak fel, más feltételek mellett, és most a „professzornak” el kell döntenie, hogy elfogadja-e a fizetéscsökkentést. 

A biztosan érkezők között van Törő Szabolcs, aki Eibarból tér haza, valamint a szegedi nevelésű Bajorhegyi Ádám a Mezőkövesdből, a szlovák válogatott Frantisek Sulc a német Düsseldorfból és a volt válogatott Tatai Péter a francia Dunkerque-ből. 

Még egyeztetések folynak Vadkerti Attilával, míg Liszkai Szilveszter sorsáról még tárgyalnak az őt kölcsönadó Veszprémmel. A Pick ifijátékosai közül felkerül az első csapat keretébe Tóth Mihály kapus, Temesvári János és Grünfelder Péter

A klasszis balkezes átlövő hiányát a jövő héten próbálják orvosolni, több jelölttel tárgyalnak. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Perezt valamelyest megérti, Nagy Lacit annál kevésbé!*
2010. 05. 28. 20.50









*A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetségben már megfújták a harsonákat: arccal Szlovénia felé! A kiszemelt játékosok a Mocsai Lajos - Csoknyai István kettős irányításával készülnek a sorsdöntő két ütközetre. A behívottak között ott van az ujdonsült bronzérmes, a Tatabánya Carbonex KC egyik erőssége, Harsányi Gergely (képünkön) is.*
*- Számított rá, hogy figyelembe veszik a nemzeti együttesben?*

- Mivel korábban már játszottam Mocsai Lajos irányítása alatt és legjobb tudomásom szerint elégedett is volt velem a mester, így reméltem, hogy én is ott leszek a jelöltek között. A jobbszélen három játékos van; bízom benne, hogy nem egyszerűen csak edzőpartnernek kellek. Engem egyébként rettenetesen motivál a válogatottbeli szereplés lehetősége.

*- Az utóbbi egy esztendő ugyancsak eseményekben gazdag volt az életében...*
- Tavaly ilyenkor még a PLER játékosa voltam, nyáron igazoltam a Ferencvárosba, ahol minden szempontból komoly perspektívákat villantottak fel előttem. A PLER vezetői nagyon segítőkészek voltak, nem akarták megakadályozni az előbbre lépésemet. Más kérdés, hogy a Népligetben jött egy váratlan anyagi rövidzárlat, így az FTC-nek én néhány hónap után túl drága lettem. Az adott helyzetben kénytelenek voltak túladni rajtam - szerencsére a Tatabányánál beillettem az összképbe.

*- Nem volt egy kis félsz Önben, amikor kiderült, hogy hat hónapon belül a harmadik, élvonalbeli klubban kell játszania?*
- A Tatabányáról korábban sem hallottam semmi rosszat, ráadásul Ivo Diazzal és Halász Mátéval is „átbeszélgettem” a dolgokat. Ezt követően nyugodtan írtam alá a másfél évre szóló szerződésemet.

*- A bronzérmet elég meggyőző teljesítménnyel szerezték meg a Dunaferr előtt. Mit gondol, vannak még a Tatabányának tartalékai, vagy ez a mostani harmadik hely az elérhető maximum?*
- Ez sok mindentől függ. Amennyiben a Szeged játékosállománya legyengül, máris nyitott lehet a harc a második helyért. S azt sem tudom, a mi klubunk tud-e komolyabb erősítéssel előrukkolni?

*- Vége a bajnokságnak, most már valóban mindenkinek a Szlovénia elleni Vb-selejtezőre kell koncentrálnia.*
- Délnyugati szomszédunk szerintem rendkívül nehéz ellenfélnek ígérkezik! Mindenki láthatta, a Szeged csapatában milyen kivételes formára futott fel a szlovénok leendő balszélsője, Zvizej! De beszélhetnék a ravasz és gólerős jobbszélsőről, Kavticnikről, Pajovicsról, Vugrinyecről vagy éppen Zormanról - szóval egy jó Bundesliga-sort simán ki lehetne tőlük állítani.

*- Nálunk viszont még mindig nem dőlt el: számíthatunk-e a két, extraklasszis átlövőre, Nagy Lászlóra és Carlos Perezre? *
- Perez húzódozását valamelyest megértem, Nagy Lacit viszont annál kevésbé. Már egy éve megy ez a húzd meg-ereszd meg játék. Akárhogy is dönt Laci, ezt a témát már régen le kellett volna zárnia, akár igenre, akár nemre!

*- S mi lenne, ha végül mindketten távolmaradnának a válogatott megméretéséről?*
- Arra nem is merek gondolni! Ebben az alaphelyzetben Mocsai Lajos sok új ősz hajszállal gazdagodna.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Befejeződött a Női Kézilabda NB I. Arany Ászok rájátszás*
2010. 05. 29. 17.15









*A 2009/2010-es bajnoki idény sok izgalmas, színvonalas mérkőzést hozott. Különösen igaz ez az Arany Ászok rájátszásra, melynek keretében a felsőház, a középmezőny és az alsóház csapatai szoros mérkőzéseket vívtak egymással.*

Az Arany Ászok – a sport és a csapatjáték elkötelezett partnereként – 2010. márciusában csatlakozott a női kézilabda szurkolótáborához, támogatja a felnőtt magyar női kézilabda válogatottat, a Női Kézilabda NB I. rájátszásnak pedig névadó szponzora lett.

*„Az Arany Ászok csatlakozása kapcsán nagyon kedvező visszajelzések érkeztek a kluboktól és a szurkolóktól is. Az, hogy a rájátszás névadó szponzora, pozitív üzenet mindenki számára, növeli a bajnokság, a Liga értékét, presztízsét. A szurkolók bevonása, aktivizálása pedig üde színfoltot jelentett nemcsak a csapatok, hanem az egész sportág életében.”* - mondta Sinka László, a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség elnöke.

A mezőny csapatai felkészültségben, tudásban nagyon hasonló szintet értek el, a 2. és a 10. hely között kiegyenlítődés történt. A világ egyik legjobb csapatának számító Győri Audi ETO kiemelkedett a mezőnyből, és 100%-os teljesítménnyel szerezte meg a bajnoki címet, de még neki is több esetben meg kellett küzdenie a győzelemért.

Az idei évad meglepetésekkel is szolgált: mindenképpen pozitívum a DVSC-KORVEX és a Váci NKSE előrelépése, dobogóra jutása, valamint az, hogy a Mondi Békéscsaba stabilizálta helyét az élmezőnyben. A Vác teljesítményét jól jelzi az is, hogy Tóth Tímea, a Váci NKSE válogatott átlövője kimagasló teljesítménnyel, 276 góllal szerezte meg a gólkirálynői címet.

Különösen értékes az idényt komoly nehézségekkel kezdő Dunaújvárosi NKKSE bravúrnak számító 6. helyezése, és kellemes meglepetés a két újonc sikeres szereplése és biztos bent maradása - a Siófok KC előkelő 7. és a Veszprém Barabás KC 9. helyezése.

*„Az elmúlt két hónap, a mérkőzések színvonala és a visszajelzések is megerősítettek minket abban, hogy, jól döntöttünk, amikor a női kézilabda szurkolótáborához csatlakoztunk. A szurkolókkal kialakított közvetlen kapcsolat pedig azt tudatosította bennünk, hogy a szurkolás, a kézilabda szeretete nemcsak kikapcsolódás, hanem elkötelezettség is. Az Arany Ászok elismeri a szurkolók kitartását, hiszen szurkolónak lenni annyit jelent, mint együtt küzdeni a csapattal a lelátóról.”* – mondta Kerekes Péter, az Arany Ászokat forgalmazó Dreher Sörgyárak Zrt. marketing igazgatója.

*„Szurkolóink mindig a maximumot nyújtják. Utaznak velünk, elkísérnek minket a külföldi mérkőzésekre. Szeretem a teltházas meccseket, nagy pluszt, erőt, lendületet adnak a szurkolók ahhoz, hogy a csapat jó teljesítményt nyújtson. Csarnokunkban minden ülőhely bérletes, és alig lehet jegyet kapni a mérkőzésekre. Amikor a meccsek előtt egy-másfél órával kimegyünk a pályára, már félház van a nézőtéren, és ilyenkor mi magunk is alig várjuk, hogy elkezdődjék a mérkőzés. Ha lehet ilyet mondani, én ilyenkor egy kicsit mindig is a szurkolóknak is játszom.” *– mondta Görbicz Anita, a bajnokcsapat Győri Audi ETO KC játékosa, aki már a világ legjobb játékosa címet is magáénak tudhatja.

Az idei szezonban változott az 1-4. helyezett csapatok rájátszásának lebonyolítási rendje is, ami befolyásolta a végső eredményt: az alapszakaszban elért helyezéshez képest helycsere történt a 2-3. helyen. Bár az elődöntőben az alapszakaszban. DVSC-KORVEX legyőzte az előtte végzett Váci NKSE-t, Vác számára a dobogós helyezés rendkívüli sikernek számít.

*„Legnagyobb eredményünk ez a bronzérem” – mondta Matuk Bálint, a 2004-ben megalakult Red-Blue Panthers Vác Szurkolóklub tagja.”*
*A váci női kézilabdacsapat életében kiemelkedő volt az idei szezon. Az új edző és klubmanager nemcsak új szakmai alapokat tett le, hanem szemléletváltozást is hozott. Az új játékosokkal kiegészült csapat a szezon második felére érett össze, és ez már az eredményekben is megmutatkozott. A szurkolók számára az egyre izgalmasabb és színvonalasabb mérkőzések mellett a legpozitívabb változás a csapattal való kapcsolat erősödése: egyre több közös programunk van a csapattal. Érezni a csapat nyitottságát a szurkolók felé, és ez csak növeli elkötelezettségünket. Egyre többen vagyunk kint a meccseken, és egyre többen utazunk az idegenben játszott mérkőzésre, és ahogy a csapat, mi, szurkolók is egyre jobban összekovácsolódunk.”*

Az Arany Ászok ezúton köszöni meg az NB I-es női kézilabda csapatoknak az izgalmas mérkőzéseket, és gratulál a dobogós helyezést elért kluboknak. Elismeri a szurkolók lelkesedét, kitartó munkáját, és bízik abban, hogy a színvonalas mérkőzések is egyre több nézőt és rajongót vonzanak a lelátókra vagy éppen a televízió képernyője elé - hiszen csak velük, szurkolókkal teljes a csapat. Ahogy a csapat sikere és elismerése a győzelem, úgy a szurkolók elismerése az Arany Ászok.

*A női NB I. Arany Ászok rájátszás végeredménye*
*Felsőház Az 5-8. helyért A 9-12. helyért*

*BAJNOK: GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC*
2. DVSC-KORVEX
3. Váci NKSE
4. Mondi Békéscsabai ENK SE 
5. FTC 12 (4)
6. Dunaújvárosi NKKSE 9 (1)
7. Siófok KC 7 (3)
8. Alcoa Fehérvár KC 6 (2)
9. Veszprém Barabás KC 15 (4)
10. ASA-Consolis-HNKC 11 (3)
11. Kiskunhalas NKSE-Bravotel 7 (2)
12. Hunnia KSK 0 (1) *

* A Hunnia KSK csapatától egy büntetőpont levonva.
Zárójelben az alapszakaszban elért helyezés alapján kapott bónuszpontok.
​*Férfi kézilabda: vereségük ellenére Mocsai Tamásék nyerték meg az EHF-kupát*

*Svájcban ugyan 30–28-as vereséget szenvedett, ám hatgólos előnyéből négyet megőrzött a Lemgo férfi kézilabdacsapata, így elhódította az EHF-kupát a Kadettennel szemben.*

A Lemgót magyar légiósa, Mocsai Tamás egy góllal segítette a párharc második mérkőzésén, a vendégek legjobbja Michael Kraus volt 12 találattal. Ilyés Ferenc nem lőtt gólt a talákozón.

A Lemgo 1996 és 2006 után harmadszor hódította el az EHF-kupát.

*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA EHF-KUPA*

*DÖNTŐ, 2. MÉRKŐZÉS*

*Kadetten (svájci)–Lemgo (német) 30–28* (14–10)

*A kupát 52–48-as összesítéssel a Lemgo nyerte meg. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Kiel-Barcelona döntő lesz*
2010. 05. 29. 23.41







*


A hazai közönség előtt szereplő THW Kiel együttese legyőzte a címvédő spanyol Ciudad Realt a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája szombati elődöntőjében.

*​*
*A másik ágon az MKB Veszprémet búcsúztató, Nagy Lászlót is felvonultató, szintén spanyol Barcelona hét góllal verte az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi csapatát. A magyar klasszis kézilabdázó három találattal járult hozzá a katalánok győzelméhez.

A sportág történetében először rendeznek négyes döntőt a BL-ben, a tornának Köln ad otthont. 

*Eredmények, elődöntők:*
Barcelona (spanyol)-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 34-27 (17-11)
THW Kiel (német)-Ciudad Real (spanyol) 29-27 (12-15)

*vasárnap:
*a 3. helyért: 15:30 ó
*döntő: 18 ó
*​*
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Női kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Százszázalékosan zárt a magyar csapat*
2010. 05. 30. 14.03






*


Százszázalékosan zárta az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozatot a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott, amely a vasárnapi, utolsó fordulóban Nyíregyházán magabiztosan verte az azeri csapatot.
*​*
**6. forduló:
Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán 35-26 (19-12)
*---------------------------------------

A magyarok már korábban csoportelsőként biztosították helyüket a decemberi, dán-norvég közös rendezésű Eb-n. A két csapat első találkozóján könnyedén nyert 31-15-re a Mátéfi-alakulat. A kvartett leggyengébb együttese ellen a szövetségi kapitány ezúttal több fiatalnak adott bizonyítási lehetőséget. 
Jól kezdtek a hazaiak (4-1), ám ez el is kényelmesítette a pályán lévőket, így a 12. percben 6-5-re fordítottak az azeriek. Nagyon nehezen lehetett ismét felpörögni, így aztán a 20. percben, 11-10-nél Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány időt kért, és alapos „fejmosást” tartott. Ez hatott, mert pillanatok alatt 19-10 lett az állás, igaz, a félidő utolsó két találata a riválisé volt.

A folytatásban állandósult a 6-7 gólos különbség, a kapitány arra figyelt, hogy mindenki játéklehetőséget kapjon. A bírók közben kicsit húztak az esélytelenebb együttes felé. A félidő derekán, emberelőnyben megint sikerült jobban eltávolodni a riválistól (29-19), majd 31-20 után már nem volt megfelelő a koncentráció, így apadt a tetemes előny. A meccset Pastrovics kivédett büntetője zárta.

* A kontinensviadal csoportsorsolását június 5-én tartják Odensében.
* 
* Később:
*Svédország-Csehország, Skövde 17:30 ó

* A csoport korábbi eredményei:
* * 1. forduló:
*Magyarország-Csehország 24-20
Svédország-Azerbajdzsán 31-11

* 2. forduló:
*Azerbajdzsán-Magyarország 15-31
Csehország-Svédország 21-28

* 3. forduló:
*Svédország-Magyarország 26-27
Azerbajdzsán-Csehország 19-26


* 4. forduló:
*Magyarország-Svédország 26-24
Csehország-Azerbajdzsán 37-25

* 5. forduló:
*Csehország-Magyarország 23-31
Azerbajdzsán-Svédország 18-27​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 1)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - A Kiel nyerte a döntőt*
2010. 05. 30. 21.29






*


A hazai közönség előtt szereplő THW Kiel együttese nyerte a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligáját, miután a kölni négyes döntő vasárnapi fináléjában két góllal jobbnak bizonyult Nagy László csapatánál, a Barcelonánál.
*​*
*A német gárda 2007 után másodszor végzett az élen.
A sportág történetében először rendeztek négyes döntőt a BL-ben.
* Eredmények:
döntő:
THW Kiel (német)-Barcelona (spanyol) 36-34 (17-20)
* a 3. helyért:
Ciudad Real (spanyol)-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 36-28 (19-15)




*Nagy László nemleges válaszától tart Kovács László! *
2010. 05. 30. 22.54



*



*


*Közel húszezer néző előtt játszották a kölni Arénában a férfi kézilabda BL-döntő mérkőzését vasárnap este, amelyen - az elődöntőhöz hasonlóan - nagy hajrájával nyert a Kiel a Barcelona ellen. A fináléról Kovács Lászlót (képünkön), az egykori világválogatott beállót, a magyar válogatott két perióduson át volt kapitányát kérdeztük.*
*- Az elődöntőket megelőzően mire számított?*
- Megvallom, én a Ciudad Real végső győzelmére tettem volna, de ez a várakozásom több okból sem valósulhatott meg - mondta a Budapesti Honvéd 96-szoros válogatottja. - Talán annyit, hogy Sterbik Árpád jóval a várakozásom alatt teljesített, s ez a tény önmagában is sokat nyomott a latba.

*- És a döntőben mit látott?*
- Ott már a Kielt tartottam valamivel esélyesebbnek, elsősorban hihetetlen küzdeni tudásuk miatt. Végül ez volt a döntő: miként szombaton a Ciudad ellen, úgy a fináléban a Barcelonával szemben is képesek voltak csaknem reménytelen szituációban is feltámadni és fordítani.

*- Pedig a Barcelona a meccs nagyobbik részében biztos befutónak tűnt...*
- Az említett akarati tényezők mellett nagyon csodálkoztam a Barca edzőjén, aki a kitűnően teljesítő beállót, Noddesbót lecserélte. A másik gyengeségük az irányító poszton szerepelt Sarmiento volt, aki ezen a szinten nem lehet igazi megoldás.

*- Kiket emelne ki a két rivális játékosai közül?*
- A Kielben a kapus Omeyer szenzációs feltámadást mutatott be, ő komoly részvényese a sikernek. A mezőnyben a magas szinten sokoldalú Jicha, Narcisse és az ösztönök embere, Zeitz is sokat tett a végső győzelemért, de Lundström is nagyokat alakított. A Barcelonánál Garcia ismét elől harcolt, mellette Rutenka, Noddesbo és Tomas játszott igen jól.

*- Mi lett volna, ha mondjuk a Veszprém eljut a legjobb négyig?*
- Ők sem tudtak volna ebben a mezőnyben csodát csinálni. Azt hiszem, annak kell leginkább örülni, hogy évek óta ott vannak Európa legjobb nyolc csapata között.

*- Nagy Laci játékáról mi a véleménye?*
- Kitűnően védekezett, jó passzokkal vétette magát észre, igazán komoly átlövésekig azonban most sem jutott el.

*- Most már tényleg napokon belül el kell dőlnie: vállalja-e a válogatottságot a szlovénok ellen? Jelenléte mennyit hozhatna a magyar válogatott számlájára?*
- Egyértelmű, hogy sokat. Ha a Barcelona nyer, talán jobb kedvében hozza meg a döntést. Ő egy olyan egyéniség, akinek közelében már a puszta jelenléte tudatában is jobban teljesítenének a társai, védekezésben és támadásban egyaránt. Bár ne legyen igazam, de attól tartok, hogy végül nemleges lesz a válasza.



*Még nem jött válasz Nagy Lászlótól*
2010. 05. 31. 14.02 









*Hétfő délig nem adott választ a kézilabdázó Nagy László, hogy vállalja-e a szlovénok elleni júniusi két világbajnoki selejtezőn a szereplést.*

Mocsai Lajos, a magyar férfi válogatott szakmai igazgatója a múlt szerdán a hétvégét jelölte meg határidőnek, ám a Barcelona átlövője vasárnap este még a Bajnokok Ligája-döntőjében volt érdekelt.
* "Felvettük a kapcsolatot a játékossal, ismertettem vele a válogatott most kezdődő programját. Úgy gondolom, ma vagy holnap el kell hogy dőljön, jön-e a csapathoz"* - mondta hétfőn kora délután az MTI megkeresésére Mocsai Lajos. Az MTI üzenetet hagyott Nagy Lászlónak, ám válasz még nem érkezett.

A szakember ismételten hangsúlyozta, hogy levelet írt Nagy Lászlónak, amelyben jelezte a világklasszis átlövőnek: szükség van rá, számít rá, és szerinte nem zárja ki, hogy a magyar válogatott rendelkezésére álljon akkor is, ha esetleg külföldön szeretne élni.

Nagy tavaly nyáron szerepelt legutóbb a válogatottban, ezután felmerült, hogy felveszi a spanyol állampolgárságot.
A 39 esztendős Perez Carlostól szintén választ várt Mocsai, és a kubai születésű átlövő már pénteken jelezte: ott lesz a fontos vb-selejtezőkön.

A válogatott most szombaton a szerbekkel találkozik felkészülési meccsen Nagybecskereken (Zrenjanin), majd június 13-án Ljubljanában, 20-án pedig Veszprémben találkozik a szlovén együttessel. A párharc győztese vesz részt a januári, svédországi vb-n, ahol már kvalifikációt lehet szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.










​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Nagy László lemondta - a vb-selejtezőt*
2010. 06. 01. 13.58









*Nagy László sérülés miatt kedden lemondta szereplését a magyar kézilabda-válogatott szlovénok elleni, júniusi két világbajnoki selejtezőjén.*

A magyar szövetség (MKSZ) honlapja szerint *"Nagy László bejelentette Mocsai Lajos szakmai igazgatónak, hogy a Barcelona csapatorvosa által megállapított gerincbántalmai miatt nem vállalja a szereplést".*

* "Mindkétszer megírtam Nagy Lászlónak, hogy számítok rá, várjuk a válogatottba. Előbb sem pozitív, sem negatív választ nem kaptam tőle, majd kedden délután fölhívott, és közölte, hogy a BL-döntőt követően elment a Barcelona csapatorvosához, ahol megállapították, hogy gerinc- és derékbántalmai miatt pihennie kell" - mondta a kezi.hu internetes oldalnak Mocsai. "A szlovénok ellen így a játékos nélkül készülünk".*

Mocsai múlt szerdán a hétvégét jelölte meg határidőnek, hogy a Barcelona átlövője eldöntse, a válogatott rendelkezésére áll-e. Nagy tavaly nyáron szerepelt legutóbb a válogatottban, ezután felmerült, hogy felveszi a spanyol állampolgárságot.
Sinka László, az MKSZ elnöke az MTI-nek elmondta: nagyon sajnálja, hogy Nagy László megsérült, pedig a vasárnapi Bajnokok Ligája-döntőben még nagy kedvvel játszott a Kiel ellen.
"Nagyra becsülöm azokat a játékosokat, akik minden nehézség ellenére, a hosszú szezon végén vállalják a versenyt, és a szlovénok elleni vb-selejtezőt" - tette hozzá Sinka.

A válogatott most szombaton a szerbekkel találkozik felkészülési meccsen Nagybecskereken (Zrenjanin), majd június 13-án Ljubljanában, 20-án pedig Veszprémben találkozik a szlovén együttessel. A párharc győztese vesz részt a januári, svédországi vb-n, ahol már kvalifikációt lehet szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.




*Befejeződött a Női Kézilabda NB I. Arany Ászok rájátszás*
2010. 06. 01. 20.07









*A 2009/2010-es bajnoki idény sok izgalmas, színvonalas mérkőzést hozott. Különösen igaz ez az Arany Ászok rájátszásra, melynek keretében a felsőház, a középmezőny és az alsóház csapatai szoros mérkőzéseket vívtak egymással.*

Az Arany Ászok – a sport és a csapatjáték elkötelezett partnereként – 2010. márciusában csatlakozott a női kézilabda szurkolótáborához, támogatja a felnőtt magyar női kézilabda válogatottat, a Női Kézilabda NB I. rájátszásnak pedig névadó szponzora lett.

*„Az Arany Ászok csatlakozása kapcsán nagyon kedvező visszajelzések érkeztek a kluboktól és a szurkolóktól is. Az, hogy a rájátszás névadó szponzora, pozitív üzenet mindenki számára, növeli a bajnokság, a Liga értékét, presztízsét. A szurkolók bevonása, aktivizálása pedig üde színfoltot jelentett nemcsak a csapatok, hanem az egész sportág életében.”* - mondta Sinka László, a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség elnöke.

A mezőny csapatai felkészültségben, tudásban nagyon hasonló szintet értek el, a 2. és a 10. hely között kiegyenlítődés történt. A világ egyik legjobb csapatának számító Győri Audi ETO kiemelkedett a mezőnyből, és 100%-os teljesítménnyel szerezte meg a bajnoki címet, de még neki is több esetben meg kellett küzdenie a győzelemért.

Az idei évad meglepetésekkel is szolgált: mindenképpen pozitívum a DVSC-KORVEX és a Váci NKSE előrelépése, dobogóra jutása, valamint az, hogy a Mondi Békéscsaba stabilizálta helyét az élmezőnyben. A Vác teljesítményét jól jelzi az is, hogy Tóth Tímea, a Váci NKSE válogatott átlövője kimagasló teljesítménnyel, 276 góllal szerezte meg a gólkirálynői címet.

Különösen értékes az idényt komoly nehézségekkel kezdő Dunaújvárosi NKKSE bravúrnak számító 6. helyezése, és kellemes meglepetés a két újonc sikeres szereplése és biztos bent maradása - a Siófok KC előkelő 7. és a Veszprém Barabás KC 9. helyezése.

*„Az elmúlt két hónap, a mérkőzések színvonala és a visszajelzések is megerősítettek minket abban, hogy, jól döntöttünk, amikor a női kézilabda szurkolótáborához csatlakoztunk. A szurkolókkal kialakított közvetlen kapcsolat pedig azt tudatosította bennünk, hogy a szurkolás, a kézilabda szeretete nemcsak kikapcsolódás, hanem elkötelezettség is. Az Arany Ászok elismeri a szurkolók kitartását, hiszen szurkolónak lenni annyit jelent, mint együtt küzdeni a csapattal a lelátóról.”* – mondta Kerekes Péter, az Arany Ászokat forgalmazó Dreher Sörgyárak Zrt. marketing igazgatója.

„Szurkolóink mindig a maximumot nyújtják. Utaznak velünk, elkísérnek minket a külföldi mérkőzésekre. Szeretem a teltházas meccseket, nagy pluszt, erőt, lendületet adnak a szurkolók ahhoz, hogy a csapat jó teljesítményt nyújtson. Csarnokunkban minden ülőhely bérletes, és alig lehet jegyet kapni a mérkőzésekre.

Amikor a meccsek előtt egy-másfél órával kimegyünk a pályára, már félház van a nézőtéren, és ilyenkor mi magunk is alig várjuk, hogy elkezdődjék a mérkőzés. Ha lehet ilyet mondani, én ilyenkor egy kicsit mindig is a szurkolóknak is játszom.” – mondta Görbicz Anita, a bajnokcsapat Győri Audi ETO KC játékosa, aki már a világ legjobb játékosa címet is magáénak tudhatja.

Az idei szezonban változott az 1-4. helyezett csapatok rájátszásának lebonyolítási rendje is, ami befolyásolta a végső eredményt: az alapszakaszban elért helyezéshez képest helycsere történt a 2-3. helyen. Bár az elődöntőben az alapszakaszban. DVSC-KORVEX legyőzte az előtte végzett Váci NKSE-t, Vác számára a dobogós helyezés rendkívüli sikernek számít.

*„Legnagyobb eredményünk ez a bronzérem” – mondta Matuk Bálint, a 2004-ben megalakult Red-Blue Panthers Vác Szurkolóklub tagja.” A váci női kézilabdacsapat életében kiemelkedő volt az idei szezon. Az új edző és klubmanager nemcsak új szakmai alapokat tett le, hanem szemléletváltozást is hozott. Az új játékosokkal kiegészült csapat a szezon második felére érett össze, és ez már az eredményekben is megmutatkozott. A szurkolók számára az egyre izgalmasabb és színvonalasabb mérkőzések mellett a legpozitívabb változás a csapattal való kapcsolat erősödése: egyre több közös programunk van a csapattal. Érezni a csapat nyitottságát a szurkolók felé, és ez csak növeli elkötelezettségünket. Egyre többen vagyunk kint a meccseken, és egyre többen utazunk az idegenben játszott mérkőzésre, és ahogy a csapat, mi, szurkolók is egyre jobban összekovácsolódunk.”*

Az Arany Ászok ezúton köszöni meg az NB I-es női kézilabda csapatoknak az izgalmas mérkőzéseket, és gratulál a dobogós helyezést elért kluboknak.

Elismeri a szurkolók lelkesedét, kitartó munkáját, és bízik abban, hogy a színvonalas mérkőzések is egyre több nézőt és rajongót vonzanak a lelátókra vagy éppen a televízió képernyője elé - hiszen csak velük, szurkolókkal teljes a csapat. Ahogy a csapat sikere és elismerése a győzelem, úgy a szurkolók elismerése az Arany Ászok.

*A női NB I. Arany Ászok rájátszás végeredménye
Felsőház Az 5-8. helyért A 9-12. helyért*

*BAJNOK: GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC
*2. DVSC-KORVEX
3. Váci NKSE
4. Mondi Békéscsabai ENK SE 
5. FTC 12 (4)
6. Dunaújvárosi NKKSE 9 (1)
7. Siófok KC 7 (3)
8. Alcoa Fehérvár KC 6 (2)
9. Veszprém Barabás KC 15 (4)
10. ASA-Consolis-HNKC 11 (3)
11. Kiskunhalas NKSE-Bravotel 7 (2)
12. Hunnia KSK 0 (1) *


*Női kézilabda: második kalapban a magyarok*
2010. 06. 01. 18.17 









*Az erősorrend alapján a második kalapba került a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott a december 7. és 19. közötti norvég-dán közös rendezésű női kézilabda Európa-bajnokság szombati sorsolása előtt.*

A hazai szövetség keddi tájékoztatása szerint Mátéfi Eszter kapitány együttese így nem kerülhet azonos kvartettbe a horvát, az ukrán és a dán együttessel.
Az európai szövetség a honlapján jelzi: az irányított sorsolás előtt biztos, hogy a dánok Aalborgban, az oroszok Aarhusban, a németek Larvikban, a norvégok pedig Lillehammerben játszanak először, így ez a négy csapat - noha nincsen azonos kalapban - nem lesz egy csoportban. A középdöntőket a dániai Herningben és a norvégiai Lillehammerben, az elődöntőket és a helyosztókat pedig Herningben rendezik majd.

*A sorsolási kalapok:
1. kalap*: Norvégia, Spanyolország, Montenegró, Németország
*2. kalap: MAGYARORSZÁG, Horvátország, Ukrajna, Dánia
3. kalap*: Franciaország, Oroszország, Románia, Svédország
*4. kalap*: Szerbia, Szlovénia, Hollandia, Izland

A csapatokat négy négyes csoportba osztják be, az első három helyezettek jutnak majd a középdöntőbe. *A sorsolást a szombaton 16:15-kor kezdődő dán-norvég barátságos mérkőzés szünetében rendezik Odensében.
*




​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Június 3)

TH6777 írta:


> *Nagy László lemondta - a vb-selejtezőt*
> 
> 2010. 06. 01. 13.58​
> 
> ...


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

Sajnálom Nagy Lacit....


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Szabó Edina lett az női kézilabda NB I-ben újonc Érd edzője*
2010. 06. 03. 12.16






*


Az EHF Kupa-győztes Szabó Edina lett a női kézilabda NB I-ben újonc Érd vezetőedzője – jelentette be a klub csütörtökön.

*​*
*A kétéves szerződést aláíró Szabó segítője a volt válogatott átlövő Németh Helga lesz, aki az előző idényben játékos-edzőként segítette az NB I/B megnyeréséhez a csapatot.

A francia női válogatott menedzsereként tovább dolgozó Szabó 2005-ben – még a székesfehérvári Cornexi-Alcoával – EHF Kupát nyert.

A csapatot bemutató sajtótájékoztatón elhangzott: az együttes nem egyetlen idényt szeretne eltölteni az NB I-ben, és a mostani keret alkalmas lehet, hogy a középmezőnybe végezzen.
Az Érdnek jó alapot nyújthat, hogy olyan rutinos, korábbi válogatott játékosok szerepelnek a gárdában a BL-, KEK- és EHF Kupa-győztes, világválogatott Németh mellett mint Őri Cecília vagy Pádár Margit. Távozik Szrnka Hortenzia, érkezett viszont több fiatal játékos: Oguntoye Viktória, Kisfaludy Anett, Kovács Anna, Tamás Krisztina, Wolf Alexandra, Burai Edina, Janurik Kinga és Ferencz Judit.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Férfi kézilabda: immár végleges, hogy Dusan Beocsanin a Pick-Szegedé *


*A kétszeres magyar bajnok Pick-Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata újabb játékossal kötött kétéves szerződést. Az új szerzemény a szerb Partizan Beogradtól érkező Dusan Beocsanin.*

*„Tatai Péter, Törő Szabolcs, Bajorhegyi Ádám és Frantisek Sulc után egy ifjú tehetséggel sikerült megegyeznünk, akit a szakemberek a jövő emberének tartanak. Dusan Beocsanin 19 éves, 195 centiméter magas, és a balátlövő posztján szerepelt immár négy éve a belgrádi Partizannál. A szerb alakulattal kétszer megnyerte hazája kupasorozatát, tavaly pedig a szuperkupát is elhódította a fekete-fehérekkel. A szerb utánpótlás-válogatottban kulcsszerep jutott neki. Jelenleg a szerb felnőtt nemzeti csapattal készül, amelybe 19 évesen be tudott kerülni. Úgy gondolom, hogy Katzirz Dáviddal a balátlövő poszt kérdése megoldódott, két kiváló játékos szerepelhet a Pick-Szegedben”* – nyilatkozta az új szerzeményről Bella Árpád ügyvezető. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 5)

*Női kézilabda: Norvégiával, Franciaországgal és Szlovéniával kerültünk egy csoportba az Eb-n*

*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott Norvégiával, Franciaországgal és Szlovéniával került egy csoportba a decemberi, dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon.*

*A 2010-ES NŐI KÉZILABDA-EB CSOPORTJAIA-csoport:*

* Spanyolország, Dánia, Románia, Szerbia*
*B-csoport: Montenegró, Horvátország, Oroszország, Izland*
*C-csoport: Németország, Ukrajna, Svédország, Hollandia*
*D-csoport: Norvégia, MAGYARORSZÁG, Franciaország, Szlovénia*



*Hat év után búcsút int Andjelkovics a Szegednek*
2010. 06. 04. 21.36









*Hat év után elhagyja a Pick Szeged kézilabdacsapatát Daniel Andjelkovics.*

A klub tájékoztatása szerint pénteken dőlt el, hogy a szerb válogatott játékos nem újítja meg lejáró szerződését, mivel kettő plusz egy évre szóló megállapodást kötött a francia Toulouse-zal.

*"Csodás éveket töltöttem Szegeden, és korrekt ajánlatott kaptam a Picktől, Bella Árpád ügyvezetőtől. Azonban a francia együttes az utolsó pillanatban olyan szerződést kínált, amit nem utasíthattam vissza. Köszönöm a Picknek, Szeged városának, a szurkolóknak ezt a hat évet, amelyben bajnok lehettem, és kétszer a Magyar Kupát is elhódíthattam a csapattal. A profi sport ilyen, még ha fájó is, de búcsúzom" - nyilatkozott Andjelkovics.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 7)

*"Nekem még nagyon sokat kell dolgoznom"*
2010. 06. 06. 17.29









*Az Euroaszfalt-NRK-Nyíregyháza együttesétől a Vasas Duna Autó Óbuda csapatába igazolt Mikli Zsanett. A fiatal center az utóbbi években meghatározó játékosa volt a szabolcsi együttesnek, és hazánk egyik legnagyobb tehetségeként tartják számon.*

A nagybajomi születésű röplabdázó már a nemzeti csapatban is letette névjegyét, tagja volt a tavalyi, rotterdami ifjúsági Európa-bajnokságon hetedik helyet szerző, majd idén a junior Európa-bajnokságra kijutó magyar válogatottnak is.

*– Az elmúlt négy évben Nyíregyházán játszott, ahol a közelmúltban már alapembernek számított. Miért döntött a távozás mellett és miért a Vasast választotta?*
– Azért döntöttem a távozás mellett, mert most végzek a gimnáziumban és remélhetőleg Budapesten a Testnevelési Főiskolán folytatom a tanulmányaimat. Ha már Budapest, akkor három csapat közül választhattam, és bár más egyesületek is érdeklődtek irántam, azért döntöttem a Vasas mellett, mert nagyon jó csapatnak, együttműködő egyesületnek tartom, ahol jó edzők és jó játékosok vannak, és stabil háttérrel rendelkezik.

*– A társaság nem lesz ismeretlen, hiszen a csapat nagy részével az utánpótlás válogatottban együtt játszik. Az, hogy ismeri a csapatot, befolyásolta a döntésében? Milyen a viszonya a lányokkal?*
– Igen, befolyásolt a döntésemben, hogy ismerem a lányokat. Úgy érzem, jó a viszonyom velük, mondhatni, hogy a fél Vasas a csapattársam a nemzeti csapatban. Remélem, tovább mélyül majd a kapcsolat velük.

*– Nagybajomban született és ott is kezdett röplabdázni. Nem ön lesz az első a Vasasban, aki onnan indult. Pék-Tormási Orsolya nagy közönség-kedvenc volt a Folyondár utcában, ráadásul ő is centerposzton játszik. Vele milyen a viszonya? Nehéz lesz a nyomdokaiba lépnie?*
– Elég jó viszonyban vagyok Orsival, amikor találkozunk, mindig szoktunk beszélgetni. Mindenképpen nehéz lesz a nyomdokaiba lépni, hiszen nagyon jó játékosnak tartom. Sőt szerintem Magyarország legjobb centere! Nekem még nagyon sokat kell azon dolgoznom, hogy eljussak arra a szintre ahol ő tart, ehhez nekem még idő kell. De mondhatjuk, hogy ő a példaképem!

*– Egy évre írt alá, milyen tervei vannak a jövőben?*
– Ezt nehéz előre tervezni. Mindenképpen szeretném befejezni az egyetemet és majd évek múlva, ha már mindenki úgy gondolja, hogy jó játékos vagyok és megérettem arra, hogy a határon túl is kipróbáljam magam, akkor szeretnék majd külföldön is játszani. De egyelőre az itthoni tanulmányaimat szeretném befejezni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Kézzel-lábbal varázsoltak a Fradi kézisei*
2010. 06. 08. 16.43



*A Szigeti Sportvarázsra vasárnap a Ferencváros női kézilabdázói is meghívást kaptak. A hölgyek négy versenyszámban is rajthoz álltak.*






A Sportcsillagok szigete vetélkedőn a lányoknak olyan nagyságokkal kellett összemérniük a tudásukat, mint Pulai Imre, Kovács István, Magyar Zoltán, Katus Attila, Wichmann Tamás és Kállai Ildikó. Elsőként floorball-ütőt és labdát ragadtak a résztvevők, a Fradis lányok pedig nem jöttek zavarba a feladattól: volt, aki fonákütéssel próbálkozott, *Németh Csilla* pedig úgy állt oda, mintha csak az udvaron sepregetne.



​Ezután igazán testhezálló próbatétel következett: célba kellett dobni. A kisebb kör kettő, a nagyobb egy pontot ért - Albert Helén viszont hármat kapott, miután az egyik operatőrt találta el. Példáján felbuzdulva *Szádvári Krisztina* már kifejezetten a kamerást vette célba - nem kis derültséget előidézve ezzel a szépszámú nézőközönség körében.



​Ezután maradtak a labda kézzel történő megszelídítésénél: kosárra kellett dobni. A legjobban *Albert Helga* és Németh Csilla célzott, de Dajka Bettina például háttal állva is próbálkozott: az öt pont nagy vonzerőt jelentett.



​Az utolsó szám előtt Szádvári Krisztina vezetett az összetettben, ám félő volt, hogy a férfi vetélytársak átveszik a vezetést. Zárásként ugyanis dekázni kellett. De a Fradi hölgyei itt sem vallottak szégyent, hiszen *Albert Helén* és Szabó Edina egyaránt 6-6 érintésen keresztül tartották a levegőben a labdát. Katus Tamással azonban nem tarthatták a lépést: az aerobic-versenyző 38-at dekázott, és így ő lett a Sportcsillagok szigetének uralkodója.



​A lányok egymás között morogtak egy kicsit - persze nem kellett ezt annyira komolyan venni -, mondván: igazságtalan volt egy ennyire férfiakra szakosodott számmal befejezni a viadalt, ám a vetélkedést záró közös fotóra - a megérdemelt érmekkel a nyakukban - már mindannyian mosolygósan álltak oda.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Teljes a magyar keret az vb-selejtezőre*
2010. 06. 08. 13.57









*Minden légiós megérkezett, így teljes létszámban készülhet a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a szlovénok elleni világbajnoki selejtezőre.*

A csapattól származó információ szerint utoljára a Horvátországban szereplő Gál Gyula csatlakozott a Balatonfüreden, illetve Veszprémben gyakorló alakulathoz.

A magyarok szombaton utaznak a vasárnapi ljubljanai összecsapásra, a visszavágót pedig június 20-án rendezik a Veszprém Arénában. A győztes jut ki a januári, svédországi vb-re, ahol már kvalifikációt lehet szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.
*A 18 fős keret:
kapusok*: Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Liszkai Szilveszter (Pick Szeged), Mikler Roland (Dunaferr)

*jobbszélsők*: Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)

*jobbátlövők*: Laluska Balázs (Cimos Koper), Mocsai Tamás (Lemgo)

*irányítók*: Császár Gábor (Chambéry), Eklemovics Nikola (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (PLER), Nagy Kornél (Dunaferr)

*beállósok*: Gál Gyula (Croatia Zagreb), Herbert Gábor (Pick Szeged), Schuch Timuzsin (Constanta)

*balátlövők*: Ilyés Ferenc (Lemgo), Perez Carlos (MKB Veszprém)

*balszélsők*: Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Törő Szabolcs (Arrate)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Férfi kézilabda vb-selejtező - Eredmények*
2010. 06. 14. 09.30






*


A januári, svédországi férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság európai selejtezőjének első, hétvégi mérkőzésein:
*​*
*
*Szlovénia-Magyarország 27-25 (12-12)
*Németország-Görögország 25-20 (14-9) 
Szlovákia-Ukrajna 25-30 (16-16) 
Szerbia-Csehország 27-23 (16-9) 
Norvégia-Litvánia 27-19 (13-9) 
Ausztria-Hollandia 31-15 (15-10) 
Románia-Oroszország 28-32 (10-12) 
Portugália-Spanyolország 26-27 (14-14) 
Dánia-Svájc 32-27 (17-11) 

A visszavágókat a hétvégén rendezik.
*A vb-t január 13. és 30. között rendezik Svédországban.* Európából eddig a házigazda svédek, a címvédő franciák, valamint a horvátok, az izlandiak és a lengyelek szereztek indulási jogot.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 15)

*Férfi kézilabda vb-selejtező - Pihenőnap után ismét együtt a keret*
2010. 06. 15. 13.37






*


A hétfői pihenőnap után kedden déltől ismét edzőtáborban van a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott, amelynek vasárnap Veszprémben kétgólos hátrányt kell ledolgoznia a szlovén csapat ellen, hogy ott lehessen a jövő évi világbajnokságon.

*​*
*Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány ezúttal nem számít Herbert Gáborra. A szegedi beállósnak hétfőn kislánya született, és csak akkor tér vissza a kerethez, ha valaki megsérül.
A korábbihoz képest sokkal jobban van Császár Gábor háta, dereka, így az irányító minden bizonnyal már ott lesz a pályán a visszavágón. A harmadik számú kapus, Liszkai Szilveszter is együtt gyakorol a többiekkel.
A magyarok múlt vasárnap - erős bírói ellenszélben - 27-25-re kikaptak Ljubljanában. A párharc győztese jut ki a januári, svédországi vb-re, ahol már kvalifikációt lehet szerezni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.


* A 17 fős keret:*​*​kapusok:​*Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Liszkai Szilveszter (Pick Szeged), Mikler Roland (Dunaferr) 
*jobbszélsők:* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)
*jobbátlövők:* Laluska Balázs (Cimos Koper), Mocsai Tamás (Lemgo)
*irányítók:* Császár Gábor (Chambéry), Eklemovics Nikola (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (PLER), Nagy Kornél (Dunaferr)
*beállósok:* Gál Gyula (Croatia Zagreb), Schuch Timuzsin (Constanta) 
*balátlövők:* Ilyés Ferenc (Lemgo), Perez Carlos (MKB Veszprém)
balszélsők: Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Törő Szabolcs (Arrate)
​


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 16)

Nagyon jó csapat Győr,de a Loki sem rossz.Hajrá kézisek,Hajrá LOKI!


----------



## Shawn 84 (2010 Június 20)

Ma 1010 06 27-én veszprémben lesz a Magyarország -Szlovénia selejtező mérkőzés. A kezdés este 18 óra. A Sport Klub közvetíti a meccset. Nézze mindenki aki tudja.


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Június 20)

*Férfi kézilabsa VB selejtező*

Ma, 18.00 órakor tartották Veszprémben a férfi kézilabda VB. selejtezőt a Veszprém Arénában.


Teltházas közönség előtt kezdődött meg a Magyarország-Szlovénia mérkőzés.
A játék során ugyan volt egy mély pont: amikor is a szlovén csapat vezetett 5 góllal, de ebből remekül fordított a magyar válogatott!
A közönség biztatásából is erőt meríthettek a fiúk, mert remek hangulatban, erős biztatással segítették az indított támadásokat, illetve a kapust (akik váltották egymást: Liszkait és Fazekast) gól helyzet alatt.

A végeredmény: 28-25 a magyar válogatott javára!!


----------



## asakyjoo (2010 Június 20)

Szép volt fiúk ,Hajrá magyarok


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Június 20)

*Férfi kézilabda VB selejtező*

Ma, 18.00 órakor tartották Veszprémben a férfi kézilabda VB. selejtezőt a Veszprém Arénában.


Teltházas közönség előtt kezdődött meg a Magyarország-Szlovénia mérkőzés.
A játék során ugyan volt egy mély pont: amikor is a szlovén csapat vezetett 5 góllal, de ebből remekül fordított a magyar válogatott!
A közönség szurkolásából is erőt meríthettek a fiúk, mert remek hangulatban, erős biztatással segítették a magyarok által indított támadásokat, illetve a magyar válogatott kapusát (akik váltották egymást: Liszkait és Fazekast) gól helyzet alatt.

A végeredmény: 28-25 a magyar válogatott javára!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 21)

*A Pick Szegedhez igazolt Mikler Roland*
2010. 06. 21. 13.41









*A kapus Mikler Roland a Pick Szeged kézilabdacsapatában folytatja pályafutását.*

A Dunaferrtől érkező, 25 éves, 190 centiméter magas válogatott hálóőr egy plusz egy évre írt alá szerződést Szegeden - jelentette be Bella Árpád ügyvezető a klub hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján.

* "Két éve szó van róla, hogy Szegedre kerülök, ezúttal jött el az idő a váltásra. Igyekszem majd minden erőmmel tenni a szegedi sikerekért"* - mondta Mikler Roland.
A sajtótájékoztatón megjelent három további új igazolású játékos, a francia Dunkerque-től átszerződött Tatai Péter, a spanyol Arratétól érkezett Törő Szabolcs és az ez előtt Mezőkövesden kézilabdázó Bajorhegyi Ádám is.
"Bár kicsit furcsa, hogy egykori veszprémiként kerültem Szegedre, egyáltalán nem jelent majd gondot, hogy korábban a riválisnál is játszottam. Ezt a lehetőséget amúgy sem hagyhattam ki" - fogalmazott Tatai.
* "Mindig szerettem volna a Tisza partján játszani, ez egy titkos vágyam volt. Örülök, hogy a következő szezonban ez valóra válik, pláne azért, hogy ezzel bemutatkozhatok a Bajnokok Ligájában is" *- nyilatkozott Törő.​


----------



## Shawn 84 (2010 Június 21)

phoenyx írta:


> Ma, 18.00 órakor tartották Veszprémben a férfi kézilabda VB. selejtezőt a Veszprém Arénában.
> 
> 
> Teltházas közönség előtt kezdődött meg a Magyarország-Szlovénia mérkőzés.
> ...



Nagyon nagy volt a vége. Már én sem hittem igazán hogy ebből lehet 3 gólos győzelem de valami csoda folytán sikerült ezt elérni. Gratuláció a szakvezetésnek és a teljes csapatnak is. Remek volt fiúk!!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Június 22)

phoenyx írta:


> Ma, 18.00 órakor tartották Veszprémben a férfi kézilabda VB. selejtezőt a Veszprém Arénában.
> 
> 
> Teltházas közönség előtt kezdődött meg a Magyarország-Szlovénia mérkőzés.
> ...


 
_*Gratulálok a fiúknak! remekül játszottak, bár voltak meleg helyzetek a meccsen amikor már ugy tünt hogy a szlovénok kezében van a meccs!!:lol:*_


----------



## Shawn 84 (2010 Június 22)

Kisorsolták a 2010-2011-es Bajnokok Ligája szezon csoportjait. 
A Veszprém és a Szeged is nagyon erős csoportba került. A továbbjutásért hatalmas csaták várhatóak.

A csoportok:

*A-CSOPORT* THW Kiel (német) Celje (szlovén) Barcelona (spanyol) Chambéry (francia) A szabadkártyás csapatok selejtezőjének győztese Kielce (lengyel) *

B-CSOPORT* MKB Veszprém Montpellier (francia) Hamburg (német) Kolding (dán) IK Sävehof (svéd) Az 1. selejtezőcsoport győztese *

C-CSOPORT* Csehovszkije Medvegyi (orosz) AaB Handball (dán) Pick-Szeged Valladolid (spanyol) Kadetten Schaffhausen (svájci) A 2. selejtezőcsoport győztese *

D-CSOPORT* Ciudad Real (spanyol) CO Zagreb (horvát) HC Szentpétervár (orosz) Flensburg (német) Bosna Szarajevó (bosnyák) Constanta (román)


----------



## Shawn 84 (2010 Június 22)

*A klub honlapjának tájékoztatása szerint a Veszprém szezonzáró vacsoráján bejelentették, hogy Ivan Lapcsevics és Milan Mirkovics a következő szezonban már nem a bajnokcsapatot erősíti.

*
Lapcsevics időről-időre egy évvel hosszabbította meg szerződését a klubnál, ám ezúttal távozik, és elképzelhető, hogy Macedóniában folytatja, de arra is van esély, hogy visszavonuljon. A balkezes Milan Mirkovics minden bizonnyal a szlovén Cimos Koperben folytatja pályafutását.

A kézi.hu cikke.


----------



## iandor (2010 Június 26)

Egyik csoport se tűnik könnyűnek..., sőt!
Kár , hogy nincs túl sok magyar a Veszprémben, és a Győrben sem!
:-(


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Június 28)

Kár hogy Lapcsevics elhagyja a csapatot igazán jó párost alkottak Lusnyikovval. Sajnálom hogy elmegy a továbbikaban sok sikert a Veszprémnek mind a BL - ben, mind pedig a bajnokságban.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Július 14)

Kisoroslták a nöi kézilada bajnokok ligája csoportjait a 2010/2011 es szezonban

*Nehéz csoportba került a Györ, de még nehezebbe a DVSC*

*A csoport*: Viborg (dán), Dinamo Volvográd (orosz), Duducnosť Podgorica (montenegrói), a 2selejtezőköt 3.csoportjának a gyöztese

*B csoport*: Hypo NÖ (osztrák), HC Leipzig (német), Itxako (spanyol), a 2selejezökör 4.csoprtjának gyöztese

*C csoport*: valcea (román), Larvik (norvég), Toulon(francia), a 2selejtezökör 1csoportjának a gyöztese

*D csoport*: Győri Audi ETO KC (magyar), Krim Ljubljana (szlovén), Podravka Koprivnica (horvát), a 2.selejtezökör 2csoportjának a gyöztese

A selejtezök sorsolása

*1 selejtezöcsoport*:

Gil Elanes (portugál)
LK ZUG (svájci)
T+A/VOC (holland)
IK Sävehof (svéd)

* 2. seletezökör*

*1.csoport*: Randers (dán), Bayer 04 Leverkusen (német), HC Smart (ukrán), Maliye Milli Piyango SK (török), 

*2.csoport*: Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz), Elda Prestigio (spanyol), A.C. Ormi-Patrasz (görög), az első selejtezőkör 2.helyezettje, 

*3.csoport*: U Jolidon Cluj-Napoca (román), Byasen (norvég), HC Metalurg Skopje (macedón), az 1.selejtezőkör második helyezttje. 

_*4.csoport*_: *DVSC-Korvex (magyar),* KIF Vejen (dán), SPR Lublin (lengyel), RK Zajecsar (szerb)

* A csoport mérkőzések időpontjai*

1.forduló: 2010. október 9-10
2.forduló: 2010. október 16-17
3.forduló: 2010. okróber 23-24
4.forduló: 2010. november 6-7
5.forduló: 2010. november 13-14
6.forduló: 2010. november 20-21


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Tízezren nézik majd az első kézilabdameccset az USA-ban*
2010. 07. 15. 11.47










*Az olimpiákat leszámítva szombaton először kerül sor válogatott kézilabda-mérkőzésre az Egyesült Államokban.*

A történelmi meccset a német és a lengyel férfi nemzeti csapat vívja Chicagóban, a 2007-es világbajnokság döntőjének "újrajátszására" elővételben elkelt mind a 10 ezer jegy, ráadásul a helyi televízió is élőben közvetíti.

Az USA-ban gyakorlatilag ismeretlen sportág "ősbemutatójának" létrejöttében fontos szerepet játszott, hogy az amerikai szövetségnek Horst-Dieter Esch személyében német elnöke van, és a "szeles városban" csaknem egymillió lengyel származású ember él.


*Kézilabda: négy új játékos Tatabányán*
2010. 07. 15. 15.33









*Négy új játékossal kezdte meg felkészülését a 2010/2011-es szezonra a Tatabánya Carbonex férfi kézilabda csapata - jelentette be Bódi Dezső, társadalmi elnök a klub csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján.*

Tatabányán folytatja pályafutását az eddig a PLER-ben játszó fiatal Pordán Bálint, csakúgy, mint a Kecskemétről érkezett Marinko Kekezovic, a klubnál már korábban szerepelt Lele Ákos (Szeged), és a szlovák Michal Holdos (Érsekújvár) is.

A többszörös junior válogatott, 21 éves Pordánnal két évre szerződött a klub, s a beállós és kettes védő posztján játszik majd. Szintén kétéves megállapodást írt alá az irányító és jobb átlövőként is bevethető Lele Ákos, míg a bal szélen és irányító poszton is otthonosan mozgó Kekezovic egy évre szóló megállapodást kötött. Holdos, a 19 éves bal átlövő öt évre kötelezte el magát Tatabányára.

Bódi Dezső elmondta, a Tatabánya Carbonex augusztus 13-tól 15-ig Grundfos-Tatabánya Kupa néven komoly nemzetközi tornát szervez hat csapat részvételével. A viadalon a német Lemgo, a francia Chambéry, a cseh Karvina, a dán Silkeborg, a Szeged és a Carbonex szerepel.




*Kézilabda: Győrben a BL-cím a cél*
2010. 07. 14. 14.34









*Megkezdte a felkészülést a 2010/2011-es szezonra az előző idényben bajnok és kupagyőztes, Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntős Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapata, amely a következő idényre a BL-trófea megszerzését tűzte ki célul.*

A zöld-fehérek szerdai évadnyitó sajtótájékoztatóján bemutatkozott a két új szerzemény is, az olimpiai bajnok norvég kapus, Katrine Lunde-Haraldsen és a szlovén balátlövő, Ana Gros.

* "Immár négy éve bent vagyunk a BL legjobb négy csapata között, a bajnokságot és a Magyar Kupát is megnyertük - értékelt Vanyus Attila klubelnök. - Ennek ellenére az előrelépésben gondolkodunk, idén szeretnénk megnyerni a Bajnokok Ligáját. Ezért is igazoltunk két klasszis játékost, emellett a világ egyik legjobb utánpótlásával rendelkezünk, amelyre idén is támaszkodhatunk."*

Konkoly Csaba vezetőedző, aki újabb két évvel hosszabbította meg lejáró szerződését, hasonló sikerekben bízik:

*"A héten sorsoltak a BL-ben, szerencsére nem számunkra ismeretlen csapatokat kaptunk: a szlovén Ljubljanával és a horvát Podravkával már játszottunk az előző esztendőkben, a negyedik csapatot csak később fogjuk megismerni. Célunk természetesen első helyen továbbjutni. Az edzőmérkőzések sorát augusztus 4-én kezdjük, s a felkészülés során három nemzetközi tornán is szerepelünk. A két újonnan érkező játékossal jelentősen erősödött a keret, bízom benne, hogy sikerül gyorsan beilleszkedniük, s nagy segítségünkre lesznek céljaink elérésében."*

A sajtótájékoztatón a főszponzor Audi Hungária képviselője, Johannes Roscheck kijelentette, hogy továbbra is hosszú távon támogatják a világ egyik legjobb csapatát, és személyautókat is biztosítanak a klub játékosai, illetve vezetői részére.​


----------



## acert (2010 Július 20)

mindenáron focit eröltetik, pedig sehol se vagyunk, kézilabda meg vizilabda több támogatást érdemelne


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

szegediként érdekel az új Pick

Sok fiatal játékos, illetve olyan, aki eddig kispados volt.

Meg hát Skala! Mocsai szintű szakember. Ki tudja hozni a tehetséges játékosból azt ami benne van.

bár most tótokkal pótolták a szerbeket


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Magyarország a világ ötödik legjobb kézilabdás nemzete*
2010. 07. 22. 13.15









*Magyarország az előkelő ötödik helyet foglalja el a Nemzetközi Kézilabda Szövetség (IHF) legújabb világranglistáján.*

A felnőtt, junior és ifjúsági férfiak és nők, valamint a strandkézilabdázók eredményei alapján összeállított rangsorban Magyarország 691 pontos, s csupán Németország (1197), Oroszország (968), Dánia (779), valamint Szerbia (745) előzi meg.
A felnőtt nők - az IHF honlapja alapján - a második, a férfiak pedig a nyolcadikok a rangsorban.
Az öreg kontinens fölényét jelzi, hogy a 9. helyen álló Koreai Köztársaságot csupán a 19. helyen követi a második, Európán kívüli kézilabdás nemzet, Egyiptom (191).

*A világranglista élcsoportja:*​*​*1. Németország 1197 pont
2. Oroszország 968
3. Dánia 779
4. Szerbia 745
* 5. Magyarország 691
* 6. Svédország 614
7. Románia 614
8. Franciaország 460
9. Koreai Köztársaság 439
10. Spanyolország 437​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*Lékai Máté címeket nyerne a Pick Szegeddel*​*Egy hete készül a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapatával Lékai Máté, a PLER-től igazolt magyar válogatott irányító. A 22 éves játékos a rövid idő ellenére már megszerette a lelkes szurkolókat és Szegedet, ahová aranyakat nyerni érkezett.*


Iszonyatos meleg van a csarnokban, már egy mozdulat után folyik rólunk a víz, de nem panaszkodunk – mondta Lékai Máté, a Pick Szeged irányítója. – Ezek a hetek az alapozással telnek, amely természetesen senkinek nem a kedvence, de mivel ez kell a jó erőnléthez, zokszó nélkül végrehajtjuk Skaliczki mester utasításait – fogalmazott.

A 22 éves játékos a nyáron érkezett a PLER együttesétől, ám leigazolása nem ment éppen könnyen. A Pick mellett a Tatabánya és az MKB Veszprém is szerette volna soraiban tudni, a helyzetet bonyolította, hogy mindhárom klubnak ki kellett volna őt vásárolnia szerződéséből. Lékai végül a Szeged mellett döntött. 

Sokat vívódtam az ajánlatokon, és nem tagadom, elsősorban a rendszeres játéklehetőség miatt választottam a Picket. Az első benyomások alapján úgy érzem, jól döntöttem, az Anna fürdő például egy alkalom után is remek helynek tűnik – mondta az utóbbi napokban kisebb lázzal bajlódó válogatott.

Máté nincs egyedül Szegeden, vele tartott barátnője, Gabriella is, aki – ha minden jól megy – a Szegedi Tudományegyetemen folytatja majd tanulmányait szeptembertől. 

– Kétéves szerződést írtam alá, természetesen ez alatt az idő alatt is szeretnék címeket nyerni a Pickkel. Bár a minimum a két ezüstérem a bajnokságban és a kupában, ha csak ezt sikerül elérnünk, csalódott leszek a szezon végén. Már csak a szurkolók is megérdemelnék a sikert, a csütörtöki nyilvános edzésen például annyian voltak ránk kíváncsiak, mint egy-egy pestszentlőrinci bajnokira. Bíznak bennünk, értük is kell játszanunk – jelentette ki Lékai.

*Nemzetközi ellenfelek

*Augusztusban már több felkészülési meccset is játszik a Pick Szeged: 4-én és 5-én az újszegedi sportcsarnokban Algéria válogatottja lesz az ellenfél – mindkét nap 18 órakor. Egy héttel később, 13-a és 15-e között a csapat részt vesz a Grundfos-Tatabánya-kupán, ahol az A csoportban a német Lemgo és a francia Chambery társaságában szerepel, míg a B jelű hármast a cseh Banik Karvina, a dán Bjerringbro-Silkeborg és a Tatabánya alkotja. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Szlovák, lengyel és szlovén ellenfelek *
*




Kupacsapataink kiemeltek*

*Bécsben kisorsolták a kézilabda EHF-kupa és a KEK párosításait.*
*




*​*
*






Az FTC a KEK 2. fordulójában Szlovákiába utazik. Az EHF-kupa 2. körében a SYMA Váci NKSE a lengyel Gdynia ellen készülhet, a Mondi-Békéscsabai ENKSE pedig a szlovén Olimpijával mérkőzik. 

*EHF-kupa 

1. forduló (játéknapok: szeptember 4-5., 11-12.)* 
E. Neoleas Athienou (ciprusi)-KHF Prishtina (koszovói) 
Valur (izlandi)-HK IUVENTA Michalovce (szlovák) 

*2. forduló (játéknapok: október 16-17., 23-24.) 
*Buxtehuder SV (német) - HK Zaporizzsja-ZGIA (ukrán) 
HAC Handball (francia) - Colégio Jo&atilde;o de Barros (portugál) 
Vistal Łączpol Gdynia (lengyel) - SYMA Váci NKSE 
Mondi-Békéscsabai ENKSE - RK Olimpija (szlovén) 
Fémina Visé (belga) - Dunarea Braila (román) 
Gorodnicsanka (fehérorosz) - Skövde (svéd) 
Team Tvis (dán) - Anagenniszi (görög) 
C.Le.Ba Leon (spanyol) - Kale Kicsevo (macedón) 
Oldenburg (német) - 1. forduló győztese 
HC Zalau (román) - HB Dudelange (luxemburgi) 
Hellas (görög) - ZRK Naisa Nis (szerb) 
1. forduló győztese - Kuba ny (orosz) 
Ilidza (bosznia-hercegovinai) - Spono Nottwil (svájci) 
Izmir (török) - BL 1. selejtezőjének 4. helyezettje 
Artro Teramo (olasz) - BL 1. selejtezőjének 3. helyezettje 
Frisch Auf Göppingen (német) - 1. forduló győztese 

*KEK 
2. forduló (játéknapok: október 16-17., 23-24.)* 
HPK Arkatron (fehérorosz) - HK SSSNo2 Chisinau (moldáv) 
Fram (izlandi) - LC Brühl Handball (svájci) 
Madeira Andebol SAD (portugál) - SPE Strovolou (ciprusi) 
Lugi (svéd) - HB Sint-Truiden (belga) 
ASD HC Sassari (olasz) - Bney Herzeliya (izraeli) 

*3. forduló (játéknapok: november 13-14., 20-21.)* 
ŽRK Knjaz Miloš (szerb) - KHF Kastrioti (koszovói) 
Üsküdar Belediyesi SK (török) - Tertnes HE (norvég) 
HK Gabor Benovce (szlovák) - FTC 
RK Lokomotiva (horvát) - RK Lokomotiva (horvát) 
2. forduló győztese - ŽRK Biseri (montenegrói) 
2. forduló győztese - CS Tomis Constanţa (román) 
2. forduló győztese - HSG Blomberg-Lippe (német) 
HK Rosztov Don (orosz) - 2. forduló győztese 
2. forduló győztese - HK Podatkova University (ukrán) 
MKS Zagłębie Lubin (lengyel) - CB Mar Alicante (spanyol) 
SSV VEG Dornbirn Schoren (osztrák) - FIF H&aring;ndbold (dán) 
OF Neasz Ioniasz (görög) - Metz Handball (francia) 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*A szövetség 2012-ig felkérte Mocsait*
2010. 07. 28. 13.34









*Sinka László, a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség (MKSZ) elnöke felkérte Mocsai Lajost, hogy 2012. augusztus 31-ig vállalja el a férfi válogatott szövetségi kapitányi tisztét.*

Az MKSZ-től származó szerdai információ szerint a sportvezető és a mesteredző megbeszélésén szó esett arról, hogy Mocsai a pozíciót az MKB Veszprém vezetőedzői posztja mellett, azzal párhuzamosan látná el. A szakember emellett szeretne továbbra is együtt dolgozni Csoknyai Istvánnal, akivel idén február 24-én kezdték meg a közös munkát a válogatottnál, és megbízatásuk június 30-i lejártáig sikeresen teljesítették feladatukat: a szlovének elleni pótselejtezőn kijuttatták a válogatottat a jövő januári, svédországi világbajnokságra.

A távlati cél a londoni olimpiai kvalifikáció, Mocsai – miután 1988-ban, Szöulban a férfi, 2000-ben, Sydneyben és 2004-ben, Athénban pedig a női együttest irányította – 2012-ben negyedszer vehetne részt magyar szövetségi kapitányként az ötkarikás játékokon.

* Amennyiben minden a tervek szerint halad, a szövetség augusztus 25-i elnökségi ülésén nevezhetik ki a férfi válogatott élére Mocsai Lajost.*​


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

Majd idén megnyeri a Győr a BL-t.


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

Mocsai jó választás volt, remélem éremmel térünk haza a következő világversenyről.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Női kézilabda: Mörtel Renátát ismét meg kellett műteni*

*Mörtel Renáta még január 22-én, a Debrecen Békéscsaba elleni találkozóján szenvedett sérülést. Az átlövő akkor porcműtéten esett át, de mivel a rehabilitáció nem volt maradéktalanul sikeres, újra kés alá kellett feküdnie.*

A játékos így az alapozásból kiesett, és most két-három hónapos lábadozás vár rá.​


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

idén remélem a győr és a veszprém is ismét jól fog szerepelni majd a Blben  sok sikert nekik


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Férfi kézilabda: ismét esélyes a Metlicic-Lazarov csere*

*A CO Zagreb férfi kézilabdacsapata ismét érdekelt a Metlicic-Lazarov cserében. A Jutarnji list című napilap szerint a horvát klub szeretné megszerezni a válogatott korábbi csapatkapitányát, Petar Metlicicet.*

A Ciudad Real átlövőjét két évig még a spanyol bajnokhoz köti szerződése, de a BL-elődöntős spanyolok nagyon szeretnék leigazolni Kiril Lazarovot, akinek még egy évig érvényes szerződése van a horvátokkal, így kilátásba helyezték a játékoscserét.

Azonban Metlicic és Lazarov sem akart lemondani a jelenlegi szerződésében rögzítettekről, ezért legutóbb meghiúsult a megállapodás (a horvátok Lazarov átadása mellett egy bizonyos pénzösszeget is követelnek a spanyoloktól).
„Kiril Lazarov nem volt hajlandó hozzájárulni a szerződésmódosításhoz, ezért nagyon is valószínűnek tűnik ez a játékoscsere. Neki lehetőség adódik a Ciudad Real színeiben játszani, nekünk pedig a helyén sokat jelentene Metlicic rutinja" – mondta Zoran Gobac főmenedzser. 
Nem titok, hogy a zágrábiak anyagi gondokkal küszködnek, Lazarovnak magas a gázsija, emellett védekezésben nem igazán használható. Ezzel szemben Metlicic bevethető védekezésben és támadásban is, emellett a Zagrebben játszik legjobb barátja, Ivano Balic, akivel „otthon" (Splitben) kézilabda-iskolát működtetnek, így azt is tudná felügyelni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Női kézilabda: Norvégia aranyérmes a junior-világbajnokságon*

*A dél-koreai női junior kézilabda vb-n a fináléban a norvégok legyőzték Oroszországot.*

A 17. korosztályos világbajnokság szöuli döntőjében szombaton az *Eb-aranyérmes Norvégia 30–21-re győzött Oroszország ellen.*

*A harmadik Montenegró lett, amely 24–23-ra verte meg Dél-Koreát a bronzmeccsen.*

*NŐI KÉZILABDA, JUNIOR-VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, DÉL-KOREA*

*DÖNTŐ*

* Norvégia–Oroszország 30–21*

* A 3. HELYÉRT*
*Montenegró–Dél-Korea 24–23*

*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*
*1. Norvégia2. Oroszország3. Montenegró4. Dél-Korea*
*5. MAGYARORSZÁG*
*6. Hollandia7. Németország8. Svédország9. Szerbia10. Spanyolország11. Horvátország12. Brazília13. Franciaország14. Angola15. Argentína16. Japán17. Kína18. Mexikó19. Tunézia20. Thaiföld21. Grönland22. Ausztrália23. Kongó24. Hongkong*

​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Augusztus 2)

acert írta:


> mindenáron focit eröltetik, pedig sehol se vagyunk, kézilabda meg vizilabda több támogatást érdemelne


 

Egyet értek a fenn írott észervételeiddel. Szerintem a magyar foci nincs azon a szineten hogy a közeljövöben bármilyen versenyen is valamilyen sikert elérjenek. nem kellene beléjük verni a sok pénzt, inkább azokat a sportágakat kellene pénzelni ahol vannak eredmények, gondolok itt a már álatalad is emílett kézilbdára, vagy éppen a kajak-kenura ílletve az úszásra. 

A bl. ben ´és a bajnokságban is sok sikert kivánok mind az MKB Veszprém csapatának mind pedig a Györi Audi Eto csapatának!


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

Remélem Nagy Laci a spanyol állampolgárság helyett a magyart fogja választani...
Nagy szükség volna rá a válogatottban!
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Milano írta:


> Remélem Nagy Laci a spanyol állampolgárság helyett a magyart fogja választani...
> Nagy szükség volna rá a válogatottban!
> Hajrá Magyarok!


 
Tudod szerény véleményem szerint sokan csalódtak benne, mikor ez az egész elkezdödött. Nem tudom mennyire vagy kézilabda rajongó és hogy láttad e a Veszprém - Barca meccset! Tudod én ott voltam a helyhíszen és sok mindent láttam amit a tv ben elfelejtettek leadni. 
Egyépként is nem ugy működik ez az egész hogy ma magyar vagyok holnap meg már spanyol. amikor igazán szükségünk volt rá a selejtezökkor akkor nem akart csapatban játszani. most meg szerintem Mocsai már ugy építette fel a vállogatottat hogy vele nem számol. tehát ebböl az következik hogy nincs szükség a játékára, mégha nagyszerü játékos is( amit nem is vitatok), mindenkit lehet pótolni és szerintem Mocsai megoldja ezt a dolgot. Egyépként is kiváló fiatal játékosaink vannak!


----------



## pippo1899 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hajrá FERENCVÁROS!!!


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 15)

nem tudja valaki a győr mikor kezdi a bl-t?? és hogy hol fogják adni?


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ja és mivel én debreceni vagyok a dvsc mikor kezdi a bl-t?? vagy kekben indulnak??


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 15)

nagy lacit sajnos én már nem nézem sokba annyira nem érdekli semmi....



Milano írta:


> Remélem Nagy Laci a spanyol állampolgárság helyett a magyart fogja választani...
> Nagy szükség volna rá a válogatottban!
> Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 15)

az ftc jól megerősödött de a loki jól meggyepálta


pippo1899 írta:


> Hajrá FERENCVÁROS!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Augusztus 15)

*kézilabda BL*



dove1991 írta:


> nem tudja valaki a győr mikor kezdi a bl-t?? és hogy hol fogják adni?



A Győr valószínű a selejtezőből felkerülő ellenféllel kezd, nincs még pontos időpont. A meccsek okt. 9-10-én kezdődnek. Nem tudom, melyik adó adja. 


dove1991 írta:


> ja és mivel én debreceni vagyok a dvsc mikor kezdi a bl-t?? vagy kekben indulnak??


A Debrecen selejtezőt játszik a csoportkörbe kerülésért. szept. 17 és 19 között.
A selejtezőcsoportokból (négyes csoportok vannak) csak az első helyezettek kerülnek a BL-be, a 2. helyezettek az EHF kupa 3. fordulójában, a 3-4 helyezettek pedig az EHF kupa 2. fordulójában folytatják.


----------



## Robi_Onga (2010 Augusztus 17)

Azért a loki sem gyege. Örvendetes, hogy egyre több erős női csapat van, bár nemzetközi szinten csak a Győr állja meg a helyét.


----------



## Robi_Onga (2010 Augusztus 17)

Érthetetlen, hogy az USA-ban miért nem terjedt el ez a nagyszerű sportág.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Női kézilabda: a Békéscsaba legyőzte az Alcoát, és a 2. helyen végzett*


*A zilahi nemzetközi felkészülési tornán a Békéscsaba női kézilabdacsapata ötgólos győzelmet aratott az Alcoa ellen, így a második helyen végzett.*

Az Alcoa a negyedik, utolsó helyen zárt, a békéscsabai Olga Nyikolajenkót a torna legjobb játékosának választották meg. 
ZILAH, NÉGYCSAPATOS NEMZETKÖZI NŐI TORNA

*BÉKÉSCSABAI ELŐRE NKSE–ALCOA FKC RIGHTPHONE 29–24 (15–16)*
*Zilah, 300 *néző. *Vezette: *Horincar, Sas (románok)*Ld:* Nyikolajenko 10, Kamper, Szekeres 5-5, Glusica 4, ill. Amorim, Azari 5-5
*A végeredmény:* 1. HC Zalau (romániai), 2. Békéscsaba, 3. U. Jolidon Cluj-Napoca (romániai), 4. Alcoa FKC
*A torna legjobb játékosa:* *Olga Nyikolajenko (Békéscsaba)*


*Görbiczék visszavágtak a Valceának *
*





Tornagyőzelmet aratott a Győri Audi ETO*

*Első helyen végzett az Audi-ETO a Sparkassen Ladies’ Cup 2010 elnevezésű tornán. *​ 
*



*Konkoly Csaba együttese a hatcsapatos viadalon a csoportkörben a Bayer Leverkusen ellen kezdett, s 11–11-es félidőt követően 22–20-ra győzött. A zöld-fehérek legeredményesebbje Ana Gros volt hat találattal. A második találkozón a francia Metz ellen az első félidő után - a meccsek 2-szer 25 percesek voltak - még 15–14 volt a győrieknek a vége 27–26 lett a franciáknak. Görbicz Anita hét gólt szerzett. 

A magyar bajnok is csoport második lett, s az elődöntőben azzal a román Oltchim Valceával mérkőzött, mely a győri Szabella-kupán legyőzte a zöld-fehéreket. Ezúttal sikerült a visszavágás: 8–12-es első játékrészt követően 27–25-re nyertek Görbiczék. A győri irányító 11 góllal a mezőny legeredményesebb játékosa lett. 

A fináléban a német Thüringer HC várt az Audi-ETO-ra, s a szünetben egy kicsit meg is lepte az esélyesebb győri csapatot, hiszen 12–11-re még náluk volt az előny. A végén azért érvényesült a papírforma. A vége 22–21 lett, s ezzel a győriek megnyerték a tornát. 
​*Férfi kézilabda: jótékonykodik a Diósgyőr és a Mezőkövesd*

*Az árvízkárosultakon segítenek a borsodi NB I-es és NB I/B-s férficsapatok. A Diósgyőri KC és a Mezőkövesdi KC augusztus 24-én 18 óra 30 perctől a miskolci városi sportcsarnokban méri össze tudását.*

A bejáratnál urnákat helyeznek el, és az összegyűlt pénzt Felsőzsolca városának adományozzák. 

*




*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Mátéfi Eszter: szent cél az Eb *
2010. 08. 26. 06.22









*A női válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Mátéfi Eszter játékosaihoz hasonlóan a decemberi Európa-bajnokság bűvöletében él. Mint mondja, minden egyes lépés azt a célt szolgálja, hogy ott előkelő helyen végezzenek. Mint a felkészülés egy fontos állomásáról beszélt a Telenor Kupáról is, ahol Törökország, Macedónia és Horvátország vár a lányokra. *
*Sokan gyengének tartják a Telenor Kupa mezőnyét, Ön hogyan vélekedik a magyar válogatott ellenfeleiről?*

„Egyáltalán nem szabad alábecsülni a három csapatot! A törökök sokat fejlődtek az elmúlt időszakban, a horvátokkal pedig mindig egy-két gólos meccset játszottunk. A fokozatosság elvét kell szem előtt tartani, tudatosan választottuk hát ezeket az ellenfeleket. Nem volna szerencsés egyből három kemény riválissal találkozni. Minden lépésünk az Európa-bajnokság irányába mutat, így lehet, hogy most nem lesz olyan sziporkázás, de ez a munka is szükséges. Minden játékosomnak lehetőséget akarok adni, mert célkeresztben az Eb áll, és addig el kell jutni odáig, hogy a legjobb képességű, legjobb formában lévő kézilabdázók tökéletesen összeszokjanak. Szövetségi kapitányként minden pillanatot meg kell ragadnom, mert kevés a rendelkezésre álló idő. A versenynaptár nagyon zsúfolt, a kiválasztottaim a klubjaikban a bajnokság mellett nemzetközi kupákban is érdekeltek.

*Mennyi is az a kevés idő pontosan?*
A Telenor Kupa előtt egy hetünk volt, a Világkupa előtt három napunk lesz. Azt szeretném, ha ott esetleg nem jutnánk tovább, akkor kint töltjük ki a hetet edzőmeccsekkel vagy még itthon gyakorolunk közösen. Ez még nem tisztázott, szervezés alatt van. Az Eb előtt pedig két hetünk lesz. Viszont az jó, hogy utóbbi két eseményre a bajnokságból jönnek a lányok, így fizikálisan jó állapotban lesznek, szóval módunk lesz a taktikára fektetni a hangsúlyt. 
Sokkal többet más csapatok sem tudnak készülni. Az meghatározott, hogy a klubok kötelesek elengedni a játékosokat, mi pedig próbálunk innen-onnan csípni egy-egy napot.

*A vezetőedzők mennyiben partnerek?*
Törekszem arra, hogy jó viszonyt ápoljak a velük. Az Azerbajdzsán elleni meccsre (Eb-selejtező) meghívtam őket, majd találkoztunk is, és minden kerethirdetés előtt felhívom a játékosaik révén érintetteket. Sikerült jó kapcsolatot kialakítani, és remélem, hogy a továbbiakban is támogatják majd a válogatottat.

*A válogatottjában nem is találni idegenlégióst. Az Eb-ig változhat döntően a keret?*
Fontos, hogy a játékosok szem előtt legyenek. Zácsik Szandra sérült, Kovacsics Anikó pedig a klubjával edz, mert más jellegű munkára van most szüksége, mint ami itt folyik. A sérülések befolyásolhatják elsősorban a keretet. Bízom benne, hogy a tavalyi év után, mikor sok sérüléssel kellett megküzdenünk, most egy kicsit szerencsésebb időszak jön. A szűk kereten túl a bő, 28-as csoportban szereplőket is figyelem, és ha úgy látják a kollégáim, javasolhatják, hogy közülük hívjak be valakit, annak alapján, hogy hétről-hétre jól teljesít. Mégis, szeretném, ha kialakulna a csapat gerince, kell az összeszokottság, így nem hiszem, hogy jelentősen változna a válogatott. Egy-két csapatot esetleg könnyebb beilleszteni, mint kicserélni a fél csapatot.

*Ha már ennyire a kontinensviadal áll a középpontban, akkor négy hónappal előtte is rákérdezek: mit vár önmaguktól?*
Amennyiben a kulcsjátékosainkat elkerülik a s érülések, akkor egy-hatba várom magunkat. Ellenfeleink közül a norvégokat nem kell bemutatni, a szlovénokat pedig ugyan nem szabad lebecsülni, de azt hiszem a legutóbb vb-döntőt játszó franciák és köztünk dől majd el a csoport második helye.


*Pálinger Katalin: nem vigyázhatok magamra*
2010. 08. 26. 04.23









*Kis híján kiváló kapusa nélkül maradt a magyar válogatott a csütörtökön kezdődő hagyományos Telenor Kupára, miután az edzésen komoly lövést kapott Pálinger Katalin. Azonban kiderült, nem nagy a baj, így világklasszisunk is állhat majd a kapuban Törökország, Macedónia és Horvátország ellen.*

Szerdán kaptam egy lövést, telibe az arcomba – kezdi a csapatkapitány. Idegsebészeten vizsgáltak meg utána, és diagnosztizálták, hogy agyrázkódásom van. Utána az egész hétvégét sötét szobában fekve, enyhe hányingerrel töltöttem, de most már jól vagyok, nincs semmi bajom.

*Nem lehet spórolni egy ilyen torna előtt?*
Nem mondhatom azt, hogy most akkor nem koncentrálok annyira, mert akkor meccsen is az lenne, hogy nem érném el, lemaradnék róla. 

*Rendben, de nem jobb mégis vigyázni magára, hogy amikor igazán ott kell lenni, akkor ne legyen gond?*
Minden lövésbe bele kell nézni. Én mindig maximálisan állok minden labda elé. Olyan nem létezik, hogy vigyázok magamra, nem lehet hatvan százalékot nyújtani, mert akkor sosem fogok százat hozni.

*Gondolom, ez a kis baleset sem keltett rossz hangulatot…*
Áh, megszokott már a jó hangulat, semmi ilyenről nincs szó. Készülünk és várjuk, hogy mit hoz a kupa. Természetesen szeretnénk kiszolgálni a közönséget, és megnyerni a viadalt. Semmiképp nem becsülném le egyik ellenfelünket sem. Én a macedónokat sem tartom annyira gyengének, mint ahogy páran gondolják. Jó állomása lesz ez a felkészülésünknek, a horvátok ellen pedig kimondottam kemény meccset várok.

*Melyek azok az elemek, amelyeken speciálisan egyik-másik csapat ellen gyakorolhatnak?*
Az ellenféltől függően alkalmazunk majd mindent. Három különböző stílusról van szó, így élesben tesztelhetjük majd minden elemünket.
A szeptemberi Világkupa a Telenor Kupánál lényegesen komolyabb erőpróba lesz. 
Oda is úgy megyünk majd, hogy minden meccset meg akarunk nyerni. Reméljük, hogy a teljes keret utazni tud majd, és ott felmérhetjük, hogy milyen állapotban és felkészültségben van a magyar csapat.

*Noha még négy hónap van addig, mégis, mi az, amivel elégedett lenne majd az Európa-bajnokságon?*
Maximalista voltam egész életemben, és mindig mondtam magamnak, hogyha majd úgy állok hozzá, hogy elég nekem az a hetedik-nyolcadik hely, akkor abbahagyom. Formaidőzítés, esetleges sérülések befolyásolhatják a teljesítményünket, az ellenfelet is látni kell, de szeretnénk visszakerülni a világelitbe, ami az első négy-öt csapatot jelenti.

*Klubcsapatának, a Győrnek erősítést jelent Katrina Lunde. Milyen a kapcsolata új kapustársával?*
Sokan mondják, hogy riválisom, de szerintem nem ellenfelem, hanem társam érkezett. Egyelőre jól tudunk együttdolgozni. Megosztjuk a meccseket és sokat kommunikálunk, hogy mik egymás erősségei, mit kell tanulnunk. Nagyon jó a munkakapcsolat, remélem ezt a csapat javára is tudjuk hasznosítani. Nem egyszerű a helyzete, mert ez egy teljesen új kultúra, meg nehéz neki, hogy háromszor annyit edzünk mi, mint ő eddig, de nem vonja ki magát a munka alól. Nyafogás nélkül beáll a sorba.


*Nemcsik Balázs az MKSZ új főtitkára*
2010. 08. 25. 17.31








*Nemcsik Balázs lett a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség (MKSZ) új főtitkára, erről az elnökség szerdai ülésén született döntés.*

A szervezet hivatalos közleménye szerint a 31 éves szakember korábban tolmácsolással és újságírással foglalkozott, dolgozott riporterként a Telesportnál is, majd 2007-ben honlapszerkesztőként az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség (EHF) bécsi központjába került, ahol 2008 óta az EHF kommunikációs vezetőjeként tevékenykedik.
A sportággal tízéves korában került kapcsolatba, amatőr szinten jelenleg is kézilabdázik.


*A női kézicsapat is bajnok lenne Veszprémben*
2010. 08. 25. 20.04









*Évek múlva a bajnoki címet is megcélozhatja a veszprémi Barabás KC első osztályú női kézilabdacsapata - mondta Barabás Árpád, a klub elnöke sajtótájékoztatón szerdán a Veszprém Arénában.*

Természetesen addig még rengeteg munkát kell elvégezni, de a végső cél a dobogós helyezés, majd a bajnoki aranyérem - hangsúlyozta az elnök. Mint mondta: lassú, de biztos meneteléssel, következetes munkával elérhető a cél, s Veszprémben ismét női bajnokcsapatot szeretnének ünnepelni. 
Emlékeztetett arra, hogy tavaly az NB I-be felkerült csapatnak még csak a bentmaradást tűzhették célul, s a kilencedik helyen végeztek, egy ponttal lemaradva a középmezőnytől. A most induló bajnokságban egyértelműen a stabil középcsapattá válás a cél (5-8. hely), amelyhez minden feltétel adott: a keret erős, kizárólag ismert NB I-es játékosok alkotják, s Gyurka János edzői felkészültsége, szakmai tudása szintén garancia a jó eredmény elérésére.
A klubelnök közölte azt is, hogy hét játékossal - Emberovics Mírával, Farkas Veronikával, Jenőfi Katalinnal (ő Romániából érkezett Veszprémbe a balátlövő posztra), Koroknai Viktóriával, Király Annamáriával, Mehlmann Ibolyával és Sterbik Andreával - erősítették meg a csapatot.
Barabás Árpád szerint "legnagyobb kihívásnak" az utánpótlás-nevelést tartják, s azt szeretnék elérni, hogy később saját nevelésű, tehetséges fiatalokkal töltsék fel a csapatot. Ennek első lépéseként együttműködési megállapodást kötöttek nyolc veszprémi iskolával, ahol szeptembertől a kézilabda oktatása, a tehetségek felfedezése kiemelt feladat lesz.

Akarat és polgári virtus kellett ahhoz, hogy Veszprémben a "már-már halódó női kézilabdát" valaki újra élessze - mondta Navracsics Tibor miniszterelnök-helyettes, Veszprém országgyűlési képviselője a sajtótájékoztatón. Rámutatott: különösen nem könnyű újra éleszteni ott a női kézilabdát, ahol olyan nagy nevű elődök fémjelzik a színvonalat, mint például a Tóth-Harsányi testvérek. Barabás Árpád rendkívüli elszántsággal és "polgári virtussal" élesztette fel Veszprémben a női kézilabdát, tudatában annak, hogy itt a mérce a ,70-es évek női bajnokcsapata és kupagyőztese, a Bakony Vegyész.

Navracsics Tibor még hozzátette: ha a már európai hírű MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapata mellett a nők is bajnokságot nyernek majd, "akkor elmondhatjuk, hogy Veszprém a kézilabda magyarországi fővárosa", sőt, ha mindkét csapat újabb és újabb sikereket ér el, akkor Veszprém Európa egyik kézilabda fővárosává válhat.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Kiütötte a törököket a nőikézi-válogatott*

*A magyar nőikézilabda-válogatott magabiztos győzelmet aratott a török csapat felett a Telenor-kupa csütörtöki, első fordulójában Kisvárdán.*

*Eredmény, Telenor-kupa, 1. forduló:
*​*
**Magyarország - Törökország 35-17 (16-10)*

A szeptemberi Világkupára és a decemberi Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar válogatott nehezen lendült bele, a törökök a 12. percben még 8-6-ra felzárkóztak, ám utána beindult a hazai henger, és pillanatok alatt 13-6 lett az állás. A csapatmunka ekkor remek volt, ezt bizonyítja, hogy az első félidőben dobott 16 gólon kilencen osztoztak, míg a vendégeknél gyakorlatilag csak Iskenderroglu jelentette veszélyt.
A 35. percben kétszámjegyű lett a különbség (21-11), és a folytatásban sem volt azonos súlycsoportban a két csapat. A magyarok a látvánnyal is törődtek, miközben a védekezés sem lazult fel: a törökök 19 perc alatt csak kétszer találtak be.

Az erőviszonyok és a csütörtöki eredmények alapján várhatóan a szombati magyar-horvát találkozón dől el a kupa sorsa.

_*A nap másik összecsapásán:
*_Horvátország - Macedónia 37-22 (15-9)

*A további program, péntek (Fehérgyarmat):
*Törökország - Horvátország 16.45
*Magyarország - Macedónia 18.45*

*szombat (Nyíregyháza):
*Macedónia - Törökország 16.00
*Magyarország - Horvátország 18.00*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Tornagyőztes a magyar női kéziválogatott*
2010. 08. 28. 22.10






*


A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott százszázalékos teljesítménnyel megnyerte a Telenor Kupát, miután a szombati zárómérkőzésen 32-31-re legyőzte a horvát csapatot Nyíregyházán.

*​*
**Telenor Kupa, 3. forduló:
*Magyarország–Horvátország 32-31 (14-15)


Mivel a két csapat mindkét korábbi meccsét megnyerte, a szombati összecsapás volt a kupa döntője. (Egy esetleges döntetlen a hazaiaknak kedvezett volna jobb gólkülönbségük miatt.)

Rosszul kezdett a magyar együttes, a gyenge védekezés miatt 4-1-re megugrottak a horvátok. Aztán egy rövid jó periódus után sorozatban hatszor voltak eredményesek a vendégek. Közben Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány időt kért, Bulath pedig büntetőjét töltötte (16. perc: 4-10). 

Jöttek a cserék – igaz, Vértent sérülés miatt kényszerből kellett helyettesíteni –, és ettől beindult a gépezet. Fokozatosan csökkent a különbség, a szünet előtt pedig majdnem egyenlített a magyar alakulat.

A fordulást követően rövid időre döntetlen volt az állás, illetve át is vette a vezetést a hazai csapat, ám amikor megint pontatlanság csúszott a játékba, a 44. percben, 21-24-nél Mátéfi ismét időt kért.

Ennek nyomán egy csapásra jobb lett a játék, ám a vendégek keményen tartották magukat. Izgalmasan alakult a végjáték, több ziccer kimaradt, majd Szucsánszkit kiállították. Négy perccel a vége előtt 31-29-re vezettek a horvátok, ám Temes szépített, Bulath pedig egyenlített.

Az utolsó előtti támadásból Temes lőtt gólt, a horvátok pedig a felső lécet találták el, így sikerült megnyerni a Telenor 
Kupát.
* A nap másik mérkőzésén:
*Törökország-Macedónia 35-32 (16-15)
* Csütörtökön játszották:
*Magyarország-Törökország 35-17
Horvátország-Macedónia 37-22
* Pénteken játszották:
*Magyarország–Macedónia 33-19
Horvátország-Törökország 37-24
*A végeredmény:
1. Magyarország 6 pont
*2. Horvátország 4
3. Törökország 2
4. Macedónia 0
xlsport​


----------



## Rattler (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hajrá Loki


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Szerdán: végre kezdődik!*

*Szerdán megkezdődik a férfi kézilabda NB I. A Pick Szeged együttese 18 órakor az újszegedi sportcsarnokban a Kecskemét csapatát fogadja. Csapatunk hétfőn délelőtt csapatfotózáson vett részt, így honlapunkon hamarosan már az új játékos fotók lesznek láthatóak.*

Izgalommal készül a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a szerdai bajnoki bemutatkozásra. 18 órakor a Kecskemét lesz az ellenfelünk a nyitófordulóban. Nem véletlen az izgalom, hiszen Skaliczki László vezetőedző az elmúlt idényben még a Bács megyei csapatot irányította. A vendégek jelenlegi mestere, Avar György pedig egy éve még a Pick másodedzője volt.

Az izgalom érthető, hiszen a vendégeknél több egykori - és jelenlegi is, hiszen hárman kölcsönben szerepelnek - Pick-játékos is szerepel. Bajusz Sándor, Berta Róbert, Nagy Levente, Kiss Olivér, Vancsics János, Simon Bence, Temesvári János, Gyuris Patrik, Szabó Péter, Varsandán Milán játszott egykor a Tisza-parti csapatban.

A Kecskemét a hétvégén szerepelt a temesvári tornán, ahol végül a 3. lett. A román Resitától 35-24-re kaptak ki, a Temesvár 26-24-re győzte le őket, majd a szerb Pancelót 30-29-re verték meg.

A Pick Szeged együttese vasárnap pihenőt kapott. Az RK Zagreb elleni edzőmeccsen bokasérülést szenvedő Bajorhegyi Ádám sérülése szépen gyógyul, esély van arra, hogy pályára léphessen az első bajnokin.

A hazai csapat közül a két kapus, Tatai Péter és Mikler Roland, a mezőnyjátékosok, Maros Baláz, Maxim Butenko, Fero Sulc, Lékai Máté, Dusan Beocsanin, Törő Szabolcs izgalommal várja a meccset, számukra ez lesz az első bajnoki Pick-mezben.

A kezdődobást, a Toyota-Tmax Szegedi Úszó Egylet versenyzője, Ambrus Diána végzi el, aki negyedik lett a szingapúri ifjúsági olimpián.

A szünetben pedig a Pick közönsége előtt ünnepeljük meg az idei szezon bajnokcsapatát, az országos első szivacskézilabdás Tisza Volános fiúkat
Dr.Csapat

*Mátéfi: Más csapat mínusz öt gólnál szétesik*

*Három meghatározó játékos esett ki a horvátok ellen*

* A magyar női kézilabda válogatott Törökország és Macedónia ellen könnyen, Horvátország ellen pedig szoros csatában.*

A magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, *Mátéfi Eszter (fotó)* a Telenor Kupán történteket értékelte. 

_"A Telenor Kupával kapcsolatban elmondhatom, hogy az egyes csapatokkal már korán felvettük a kapcsolatot, de más országokban is szerveznek tornákat. Ráadásul az olyan együttesek, akikkel az Európa-bajnokságon egy ágon vagyunk, nem feltétlenül tesznek eleget a meghívásunknak - bár velük a Világkupán úgyis találkozunk. 

Az előnye ugyanakkor a mostani tornának is megvolt: ha a fokozatosság elvét nézzük, a törökök és a macedónok elleni első két meccs a gyakorlás célját szolgálta, a horvátok ellen pedig ki-ki mérkőzést játszottunk. Őket nem szabad lebecsülni, hiszen folyamatosan fejlődnek annak érdekében, hogy visszanyerjék azt a pozíciót, amelyet korábban a szerb kézilabda elfoglalt Európában. Fizikálisan is nagyszerű alkatú játékosok alkotják a csapatot. 

Fontos szempont, hogy Görbicz egy évnyi szünet után visszatért a sérüléséből, az ő csapatba építse egy olyan folyamat, ami nem megy egyik percről a másikra. Az egyik meccsen ő, a másikon Szucsánszki kezdett, de ez volt a helyzet Tóth Timi és Tomori Zsuzsa esetében is. A tornán különböző felállásokat gyakoroltunk. Az első két meccsen próbáltam elosztani a terhelést és a játéklehetőséget, hiszen egy hét múlva kezdődik a bajnokság, nem szerettem volna, ha egy-egy játékos fáradtan térne vissza a klubjába. 

A harmadik meccsen a tornagyőzelemért játszottunk a horvátok ellen. Szerettem volna jobb kézilabdát látni, de ez most így jött össze. Már a bemelegítés sem sikerült jól, mert az előző meccs csúszott. Görbicz bemelegítésnél fájlalta a lábát, rá is kérdeztem, hogy érzi magát, de vállalni akarta a játékot. Ennek ellenére azt mondtam, hogy ennyit nem ér a meccs. Ez az új helyzet is megfogta a lányokat. Vérten is lesérült, Vincze pedig már korábban kivált, így kényszermegoldáshoz kellett nyúlnom: nem igazi szélsővel játszottunk. Ráadásul miután az első két meccs könnyebbnek ígérkezett, talán azt hitték a lányok, hogy ez se lesz olyan nehéz. Az első tizenöt percben a védekezésben nem voltak meg a megfelelő mélységi kilépések és ütközések, ezért a horvátok kényük kedvük szerint lőtték a gólokat. Utána már agresszívabban védekeztek a játékosok, így visszatértünk a meccsbe. A félidőre egygólos hátrányunk maradt, 15-14-gyel fordultunk, a szünetben pedig átbeszéltük a dolgokat. 

A második félidő elején egyrészt cserékkel operáltunk, másrészt megpróbáltuk kikapcsolni az ellenfél legveszélyesebb játékosait. A végére sikerült kiegyenlíteni, sőt, a mérkőzést megnyerni. Pozitívum, hogy a lányok egy pillanatig sem adták fel, a végén nyertük meg a meccset. Sokszor sokan felvetik, hogy a végjátékban gyengék a magyar csapatok, most viszont a hatvanadik percig küzdöttünk. A második félidőben Tóth Timi dereka megfájdult, így az ő játékát sem erőltettem. Három meghatározó játékosunk esett ki, olyan klasszisok, akik egymaguk mérkőzéseket döntenek el. Ezért emelem ki, hogy a lányok a legmagasabb szinten küzdöttek és hajtottak. Más csapat mínusz öt gólnál szétesik, pozitívum, hogy mi nem tettük. Tudom, hogy sokan gyönyörű játékot akarnak látni, de ahhoz komplett csapat kell, valamint több idő a gyakorlásra és az összeszokottságra. 

A horvátok edzője azt nyilatkozta, hogy a végjátékban megkaptuk a hazai pályát, ugyanakkor én negyvenöt percen át éreztem úgy, hogy idegenben játszunk... Sok olyan faultos lövést elengedtek a bírók, amelyet a másik oldalon nem. Eddig sem foglalkoztam a játékvezetőkkel, a jövőben sem szeretném, van bőven teendőm._" 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Az MKB Veszprém nyerte a Laver Kupát*
2010. 09. 05. 15.30 






*


Az MKB Veszprém nyerte a Balatonfüreden megrendezett férfi kézilabda Laver Kupát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben 11 góllal győzött a horvát CO Zagreb ellen.
*​*
*
A négyes felkészülési torna bronzmeccsén a Pick Szeged - meglepetésre - 37-26-ra verte az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi csapatát.

* Eredmény, döntő:
* 
*MKB Veszprém-CO Zagreb (horvát) 39-28 (18-14)
*
*a 3. helyért:
*Pick Szeged-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 37-26 (22-13)
xlsport
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Szeptember 7)

cartonbanz írta:


> Ez nagy játék volt, remélem sokan láttátok!!


 
Igen láttam a meccset, tényleg szépen játszottak a fiúk, remélem az idén ezt a remek formájukat sikerül átmenteni a bl.meccsekre is!

Hajrá MKB!!!


----------



## dia67 (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok-én új vagyok még-most fedeztem fel a kézis oldalt.Örülök, mert a fiam is kézizik, igaz még 12 éves, de imádjuk ezt a sportot


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Szeptember 22)

nem tudja valaki melyik tv adó közvetíti a dániában zajló kézilabda vk meccseit ( föleg a magyarokat)


----------



## Loko82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

*Világkupa.*

NŐI KÉZILABDA *VILÁGKUPA, A-CSOPORT, 2. FORDULÓ**DÁNIA–MAGYARORSZÁG 28–24 *(11–10)*Aarhus, 1500* néző.* V:* Pavicsevics, Raznatovics (montenegrói)*MAGYARORSZÁG*: PÁLINGER – Kovacsicz 4, Bulath 2, Görbicz 6 (5), Szabó V. 4, Tomori 1, Vérten 1. *Csere*: Herr O. (kapus), Szamoránsky P. 1, Mehlmann 2, Szucsánszki, Tóth T. 2, Vincze 1, Temes. *Szövetségi kapitány:* Mátéfi Eszter*DÁNIA*: Mortensen – KVIESGAARD 3, Jörgensen 2, Kristina Kristiansen 3 (2), Melgaard 1, Troelsen 3, Augustesen 1. *Csere*: Pedersen (kapus), K. Kristensen 2, Okkels 2, B. Kristensen 1, DALBY 8 (1), Brögger 2. *Szövetségi kapitány: *Jan Pytlick *Az eredmény alakulása*. 4. p.: 1–3. 6. p.: 3–3. 19. p.: 8–8. 28. p.: 11–9. 38. p.: 16–14. 45. p.: 18–18. 47. p.: 18–21. 56. p.: 25–21*Hétméteresek*: 4/3, ill. 5/5*Kiállítások*: 10, ill. 10 perc*A csoport másik mérkőzésén:* Franciaország–Németország 39–29*Az állás: *1. Dánia 4 pont, 2. Franciao. 2 (68–61), 3.Magyaro. 2 (46–47), 3. Németo. 0

Nem tudod véletlenül, hogy hol lehet élőben nézni a meccseket?






Mapecho2 írta:


> A sport rovatban sok topicot láttam, gondolom indítok egy kézilabdásat. Ha ez problémát okor akkor kérem töröljétek.
> 
> *HAJRÁ GYŐRI GRABOPLAST ETO KÉZILABDA CLUB ÉS MAGYAR KÉZILABDA-VÁLOGATOTT!!!:7:*


----------



## uploader (2010 Szeptember 23)

Igen, jó lenne nézni a meccseket!


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 23)

Támogatom.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Skaliczki: Felszántjuk a pályát *

*Bajnokok Ligája-meccsre készül a Pick Szeged *

A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata megszokott helyén, a Kölcsey utcai Zacc kávézóban tartotta a Bajnokok Ligája kezdése előtti sajtótájékoztatóját.












Az eseményen *Skaliczki László *(fotó) vezetőedző, Katzirz Dávid csapatkapitány, a nyár új szerzeménye, a magyar válogatott Mikler Roland jelent meg. 

Skaliczki edző elmondta, hogy ez a harmadik Bajnokok Ligája-idénye, a hármas szám pedig Magyarországon szimbolikus, így bízik benne, hogy szerencsét hoz majd. Remek csapat a svájci bajnok, remek játékosokkal, akik közül Peter Kukuckát dicsérte leginkább a szegedi mester. A Pick alaposan feltérképezte ellenfelét, így nem érheti váratlanul semmi. Nagy szükség lesz a közönségre, amely olyan sokszor segített a tréner szerint, ő pedig megígérte, olyan csapatot láthat a publikum, amelyik felszántja majd a pályát. 

Katzirz Dávid, a Tisza-parti publikum egyik nagy kedvence elmondta, hogy a sérülése teljesen rendbe jött, és jó erőben érzi magát. A csapat nagyon készül, szeretne jó rajtot venni, győzelemmel kezdeni a Schaffhausen ellen a BL-ben. 

Mikler Roland számára premier lesz a nyitómeccs. Élete első Bajnokok Ligája derbijére készül a hálóőr. ​ 
*Kirsner újra csatasorban* 





*Kirsner Erika játékával segíti a Vácot* 

Mini-visszatérésről számolhatunk be, ugyanis Vaszari Virág kiesése miatt pár meccs erejére újra mezt húz Kirsner Erika, a SYMA Váci NKSE menedzsere.











- Vaszari Virág sérülése után ez az egy alternatíva jutott az eszünkbe - tájékoztatta a hanball.hu-t Kirsner Erika. - Megbeszéltük, hogyha szükség lesz a játékomra, akkor be fogok állni, hogy segítsem a csapatot. Saját magam miatt is döntöttem így, mert tudom, hogyha van eredmény, abból lesz meg a csapat anyagi háttere is. Persze nem biztos, hogy az én játékom miatt jönnek majd az eredmények. Mindössze három-négy mérkőzés erejéig szállok be, hiszen én már abbahagytam a profi pályafutásomat. Amatőrként egy pár meccset le fogok játszani, de nekem továbbra is a gyermekvállalás lebeg a szemem előtt" - fogalmazott a balszélső. ​ 


*Mátéfi: Néhány poszton fel kell kötni a gatyánkat*​




*A csoportküzdelmek után búcsúzott a magyar válogatott*


*A dániai Világkupával kapcsolatban Mátéfi Eszter osztotta meg a gondolatait a handball.hu-val. Szövetségi kapitányunk a franciáktól elszenvedett vereség után értékelte a csapat eddigi teljesítményét.
*











"Egy igen erős, komplett vb-ezüstérmes csapattal kerültünk szembe, akiknek jelentős előnyt adtunk az első és a második félidő elején is, ami nem megengedhető. A kezdőcsapatunkkal kapcsolatban azt mondom, hogy nálunk nincsen első és második sor. Tizenhat válogatott játékosunk van. Szerettem volna rátenni a terhet mindenkire, kipróbálni, hogy éles szituációban mire képesek a lányok tétmérkőzésen a meccs elejétől fogva. 

A lányok még akkor is mindent megtettek, amikor hatgólos hátrányban voltak. Amikor először időt kértem, és cseréltem, akkor egy-két dolgot a helyére tettünk, ezután pedig visszajöttünk a mérkőzésbe. Az első félidő végén fegyelmezetlenségeink miatt kiállításokat kaptunk, amik miatt kétgólos hátrányba kerültünk. 

A második játékrész elején megbeszéltünk, hogy megfogjuk a meccs elejét. Nem tudom, hogy mi az oka, de a saját hibáinkból éltek a franciák, akik már héttel is elmentek. 

Viszont ebből a meccsből is igen sok tapasztalatot szűrtem le, választ kaptam bizonyos kérdésekre. Mindenki szembesült azzal, hogy a világ legjobb csapataival tudunk megmérkőzni, így tiszta képet kaptunk saját magunkról. Láttuk, hogy ha nagyon jó eredményt akarunk elérni az Eb-n, akkor ennél sokkal több kell. Időben előjöttek a hiányosságaink. Ezeket kell kihasználni, hogy ennél még sokkal jobb eredményeket érjünk el. 

A franciák összeszokott csapat képét keltették. Herbrecht is visszatért, és végig dolgozott a mérkőzésen. Nálunk visszatérők és újoncok alkották a keretet. Rengeteget kell gyakorolnunk még, hogy minden olajozottan működjön. A tanulság az, hogy vannak olyan posztjaink, ahol fel kell kötni a gatyánkat. 

Mehlmann Ibivel kapcsolatban elmondhatom, hogy bár lehozhattam volna a pályáról, de ha nem adok játéklehetőséget neki, akkor nem tudhatom, hogy mire tudom használni. Kísérletezek. Vannak kérdések a posztokkal kapcsolatban, amikre most nemzetközi szinten választ kaptam. A Világkupa kiváló volt arra, hogy közösen gyakoroljunk, de ezalatt nem lehet eleget készülni arra, hogy minden olajozottan működjön. Az időnket maximálisan kihasználtuk. Egyre jobban tisztul a kép." 




*Három válogatott játékossal erősített az MKB Veszprém*





*Császár Gábor, Laluska Balázs és Nagy Kornél érkezett *

Az MKB Veszprém két magyar válogatott játékost külföldi riválisaitól igazolt le, a harmadik erősítés Dunaújvárosból érkezett.











Császár Gábor francia Chambery Savoie-tól tért haza, Laluska Balázs egy éves légióskodás után a szlovén Cimos Kopertől érkezett Veszprémbe. A harmadik válogatott igazolás Nagy Kornél, ki a Dunaferr SE kézilabdázójaként jutott el a válogatottságig. Az összehangolt veszprémi akció különlegessége, hogy a klub menedzsmentje eddigi szokásától eltérően most egységesen magyar játékosokkal erősített, illetve töltötte fel a sorait Lapcsevics, Mirkovics és Sesum, azaz három külföldi távozása után. 

A „veszprémi újoncok” a most következő hétvégén először bizonyíthatnak Bajnokok Ligája csoportmérkőzésen Mocsai Lajos csapatában és szerezhetnek jó pontokat Eperjesen a Tatran Presov elleni összecsapáson. Egy héttel később még magasabbra emelkedik a léc előttük, amikor az Európa egyik élcsapatának számító HSV Hamburg látogat el a Veszprém Arénába. A T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálat kérdéseire válaszolva a bajnokcsapat új szerzeményei arról is beszámoltak, hogy miért éppen az MKB Veszprémmel kötötték össze a sorsukat és milyen jövőre is számítanak abban a csapatban, amelynek vezetője Mocsai Lajos egy személyben a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya is. 

*Császár Gábor* (26 éves): - Az MKB Veszprém a negyedik csapatom, annak idején a Dunaferr játékosaként kerültem a dán Viborghoz, onnan hívtak a francia Chambéry együtteséhez, és most a legjobb magyar együttesnél kamatoztathatom az eddig megszerzett tudásomat – mondja az irányító szerepkörben játszó Császár. - Úgy érzem, hogy sportolóként és magánemberként is itt alakulhat a pályafutásom a legelőnyösebben. Bármekkora tapasztalattal is vagyok felszerelkezve, legalább fél évre lesz szükség ahhoz, hogy az új együttesem játékstruktúrájához alkalmazkodva kimondhassam, hogy most már tényleg beilleszkedtem. A mérce az MKB Veszprém és előttem is magasan áll, és ha ehhez még azt is hozzáteszem, hogy a magyar bajnokság egyik legjobb irányítója, Eklemovics Nikola lesz házon belül a vetélytársam, akkor nem kell bizonygatnom, hogy hatalmas kihívás vár rám. Segítségemre lehet, hogy a csapat több mint felét jól ismerem, és közülük több játékossal a válogatottban együtt szerepelhettem. Nagyra tartom a Veszprém kulcsembereinek a tudását, ami pedig engem illet, én Mocsai Lajos elvárásainak nem csak klubcsapata tagjaként, hanem a közelgő Európa-bajnoki selejtező mérkőzéseken válogatottként is szeretnék megfelelni. A Bajnokok Ligájában az egyik legnehezebb csoportban kell helyt állnunk, illetve a legelőnyösebb továbbjutó helyet megszerezni. Előremenetelünk attól is függ, hogy a keménynek ígérkező csaták közepette minden játékosunk talpon tud-e maradni, vagy sérülések nehezítik a dolgunkat. Örülök annak, hogy mostantól az MKB Veszprém sikereiért játszhatok, itt lehet igazán tanulni és fejlődni. 
​




*Nagy Kornél és David Korazija a Ferencváros elleni mérkőzésen*

*Nagy Kornél* - Nem titok, hogy az eddigi és az új csapatom között elég hosszú ideig folytak a tárgyalások, de megegyezés született és most itt az alkalom, hogy egy „európai” szintű klubcsapatban is bizonyíthassak – veszi át a szót a „ballövői” poszt újdonsült várományosa. - Felmerült a lehetősége annak is, hogy egy spanyol együttesnél folytathatom a pályafutásomat, de úgy gondoltam, hogy nincs még itt az ideje a külföldi szereplésemnek. Sokkal többet érhetek azzal, ha legalább két évadot Mocsai Lajos keze alatt játszok, a magyar bajnokságban és az MKB Veszprém nemzetközi mérkőzésein csiszolódik a tudásom, és csak aztán kerülhet napirendre egy újabb átigazolás, ami már az országhatár átlépését is jelenti. Az igazat megvallva az lenne a megnyugtató, ha két év múlva nem kellene mérlegelnem, mert olyan jól szerepel a Veszprém és az én játékomhoz fűzött remények is beigazolódnak. Ketten játszanak azon a poszton a magyar bajnokcsapatban, ahol én is számításba jöhetek: a kubai-magyar Carlos Perez, a csapat nagy „öregje”, valamint a bosnyák Mirsad Terzics, a konkurencia tehát fölöttébb erős. Minél több lehetőséget kapok, annál gyorsabb lehet a beilleszkedésem. Eleinte valószínűleg 5 percnyi lehetőségnek is örülnöm kell, de türelmetlenül várom azt a napot, amikor már 20 percet, vagy annál is több időt tölthetek a pályán. 

*Laluska Balázs (29 éves)*: - Egy évet a szlovén Cimos Koper színeiben játszottam, azt megelőzően pedig a spanyol Ademar León együttesében is szerencsét próbáltam, a legtöbbet számomra mégis azok az évek jelentették, amikor szülővárosom csapatában, a Pick Szegedben szerepeltem. A csúcsot ott a 2002/2003-as idény jelentette, amikor a Bajnokok Ligájában a legjobb nyolc közé is bekerültünk. Nagyon együtt volt az gárda, amelyben még „szegediként” szerepelt mostani csapattársam Eklemovics Nikola és a Veszprémben szintén megfordult Ilyés Feri is, aki azóta már a német Lemgót erősíti. Jól éreztem magamat a szlovén csapatomnál, de a pályafutásom későbbi éveire gondolva úgy határoztam, hogy ott a helyem, ahol a legrangosabb európai klubtornán a legtöbbre vihetem, talán még a döntőig is. A családom számára minden átigazolás nagy feladatot jelent, hiszen a kisfiam négy és fél, a kislányom pedig még csak másfél éves, és a költözködésekkor rájuk és az édesanyjukra is gondolni kell. Az MKB Veszprémben játszani minden játékos számára komoly szakmai kihívást és tapasztalatot jelent, még egy olyan 29 éves rutinos kézilabdázónak is, amilyen én vagyok. Olyan lehetőség adódott előttem, ami mellett nem mehettem el. Nem mellékes, hogy veszprémi csapatomban a szövetségi kapitány szeme elé kerültem. Házon belül Marko Vujinnal váltjuk majd egymást a jobblövő poszton, de rám a védelemben is komoly feladatok várnak – hangsúlyozta a 202 centiméteres kézilabdázó. – Új csapattársaim befogadtak és sokat segítenek. Az én dolgom most az, hogy mihamarább „ráérezzek” az MKB Veszprém játékstílusára, és ne csak alkalmazkodjak ahhoz, hanem tegyek is hozzá valami értéket a „közöshöz”. ​


----------



## astra78 (2010 Október 2)

*Hajrá magyarok!*

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek a fórumon!
Mindkét "nagy" csapatnak szurkolok, hogy a BL-ben minél tovább jussanak. Az MKB még a döntőre is odaérhet.
Remélem minden meccsüket láthatjuk.


----------



## astra78 (2010 Október 3)

A BL meccseket az ehftv adja fullban.


----------



## astra78 (2010 Október 3)

Láttam tegnap a Szegedet, sajnálom,hogy nem bírták a 2. félidőt.

Az MKB nem volt semmi. Jó kis rohanós Bundesliga meccs volt.

Magyar bajnoki meccsek cunder.


----------



## jancser (2010 Október 3)

Sziasztok, 
mit szolnatok egy uj sport elinditasahoz itten Kanadaban? Itt meglehet tekinteni, nemregen tettem fel a youtube-ra; www.youtube.com/user/cserijc vagy eppen otthon is elinditani?


----------



## nemalevi (2010 Október 5)

Az ötlet kitűnő. 
Üdv, Levi Erdélyből


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

Én is nagy kézilabda rajongó vagyok




astra78 írta:


> Láttam tegnap a Szegedet, sajnálom,hogy nem bírták a 2. félidőt.
> 
> Az MKB nem volt semmi. Jó kis rohanós Bundesliga meccs volt.
> 
> Magyar bajnoki meccsek cunder.


 
Fiatal a csapat ,még nincsenek igazán összeszokva.
Alakul remélem


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*Kézilabda BL: spanyol győzelem a Szeged csoportjában*
2010. 10. 06. 22.17 



*



*


*A spanyol Valladolid két góllal győzött a svájci Schaffhausen vendégeként a Pick Szeged csoportjában a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 3. fordulójának szerdai mérkőzésén.*

* Eredmény:
C csoport, 3. forduló:
Schaffhausen (svájci)-Valladolid (spanyol) 28-30 (15-15)
*​*
** A további program:
Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) csütörtök 17:30 ó
*​*
**PICK SZEGED-Aalborg (dán) vasárnap 17:25 ó*

* A csoport állása: 1. Valladolid 5 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Csehov 3/2, 3. Minszk 2/2 (63-64), 4. Pick Szeged 2/2 (58-59), 5. Schaffhausen 1/3 (84-89), 6. Aalborg 1 (59-69)*
* B csoport:
Kolding (dán)-Hamburg (német) szombat 16:15 ó
MKB VESZPRÉM-Montpellier (francia) szombat 17:25 ó
Sa:vehof (svéd)-Tatran Presov (szlovák) vasárnap 16:15 ó
Az állás: 1. MKB Veszprém 4 pont (68-57), 2. Kolding 4 (69-59), 3. Montpellier 2 (59-51), 4. Hamburg 2 (60-59), 5. Presov 0 (56-66), 6. Sa:vehof 0 (51-71)*
* A csoportokból az első négy helyezett jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.
*​*
*

​

*Németh Helga rutinja nélkülözhetetlen Érden*
2010. 10. 07. 08.01









*Az egyébként is felerősödött női kézilabda NB I-be mindenképpen új színt hozott az élvonalba tavasszal feljutott ÉTV-Érd csapata. Régi válogatottak és vadonatúj, alig látott fiatalok egészséges keveréke alkotja az együttest, amelynek azonban még komoly rutinszerzésre van szüksége. Erről is szó esett a Tekauer Norbert szakosztály igazgatóval volt beszélgetés során.*
- Bár a válogatottak két hónap késéssel csatlakoztak a többiekhez, ettől függetlenül mindenki megtette a magáét a felkészülés során - hangsúlyozta Tekauer. - Jó szellemű csapat jött itt össze, s ez mindenképpen bíztató a jövőt illetően.
*- A jelen azonban még nem egyértelműen pozitív, bár ebben a sorsolás is erősen ludas.*
- Kimondottan rossz a sorsolásunk, hiszen ősszel csak négyszer játszhatunk hazai pályán, míg tavaszra hét ilyen mérkőzésünk marad. Ráadásul az elmúlt öt fordulóból csak egy meccsünk volt nyerhető, a többi négy alkalommal papírforma vereséget szenvedtünk. A csapat ettől függetlenül is igyekezett. Nekünk, mint újoncoknak egyébként is fokozottabban meg kell küzdenünk minden egyes négyzetcentiméterért is.
*- Ebben a tanulási időszakban különösen sokat jelenthetnek azok a játékosok, akik már rendelkeznek az élvonalban kellő rutinnal. Olyanok, mint például Németh Helga (képünkön), akinek a kisújjában van ez a játék.*
- Helga már negyedik éve nálunk van, így róla elmondható, hogy végigkíséri a klub történetének felfelé ívelő szakaszát. Bár ő most már hármas funkciót tölt be a klubnál - játékos, a felnőtt csapat másodedzője és az utánpótlás szakág vezetője egy személyben -, de az óriási tapasztalatát még mindig nem tudjuk nélkülözni. 
*- A következő hazai bajnokijukon sem számíthatnak csodára, hiszen a legjobb magyar együttes, a Győr jön Érdre, vendégségbe.*
- A várható vereség ellenére nekünk minden egyes élvonalbeli erőpróba örömünnep, mert nem csak egyszerűen itt vagyunk, hanem igyekszünk is a mérkőzések minden percét a csapatépítésre és a továbbtanulásra kihasználni. 
*- Mindez nagyon szép és jó, de azért annak még inkább örülni fognak, ha bejön néhány győzelem is.*

- Erre is van reális reményünk, mégpedig a következő két fordulóban. Előbb most szombaton Siófokra látogatunk, majd a jövő hét péntekén, Szekszárdon lesz a következő bajnoki erőpróbánk. Ha ezt a két, nyerhetőnek látszó találkozót sikerülne négy ponttal zárnunk, az nagyot lendíthetne rajtunk. Ám a leendő eredményektől függetlenül is úgy gondolom, van realitása annak, hogy az érdi csapat a következő évadot is az élvonalban játszhassa végig.






XLsport ​


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 7)

Szeretem a sportot.
Igaz elsősorban csak nézem....
Az egyik kedvenc sportágam a kézilabda.
Büszke vagyok az összes arra érdemes magyar sportolóra,akik nemzetünk hírnevét öregbítik a világban.
Köszönjük nekik a kitartást a tisztességes küzdelmet és a teljesítményt.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*Mocsai: Keményebb csata vár ránk*

*




Megfeszített tempóban dolgoznak* 

A múlt heti, HSV Hamburg elleni, győztesen megvívott hazai ütközet után most szombaton újabb nagyágyú, a francia Montpellier látogat a Veszprém Arénába.








Az MKB Veszprém kézilabdacsapatánál szintén a győzelem a cél, de *Mocsai Lajos *(fotó) vezetőedző szerint most sokkal nehezebb lesz. 

- Keményebb csata vár ránk, mint amilyen a Hamburg elleni összecsapás volt - mondta a Veszprémi Naplónak Mocsai. - A Montpellier az első fordulóban hazai pályán elveszített két pontját itt próbálja majd meg visszaszerezni a Veszprém Arénában. Szorgalmasan, megfeszített tempóban dolgozunk. A Hamburg ellen sikerült megtalálnunk az ellenfél játékának ellenszerét, ám most más típusú felkészülésre van szükség. Például a vendégek különleges, nyitott védekezésének kijátszását kell gyakorolnunk. 
​


----------



## innektor (2010 Október 7)

astra78 írta:


> Láttam tegnap a Szegedet, sajnálom,hogy nem bírták a 2. félidőt.
> 
> Az MKB nem volt semmi. Jó kis rohanós Bundesliga meccs volt.
> 
> Magyar bajnoki meccsek cunder.


Aham, a Veszprém most is nagyon meghatározó tagja lesz a BL-nek. 
Gulyás nagyon jól játszott és ha Iváncsik Gergő is egészséges lesz végre, akkor brutálisan erős lesz a csapat.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Kézilabda BL: újabb nagyvad skalpját gyűjtené be a Veszprém*
2010. 10. 09. 02.25









*Mind a négy magyar, Bajnokok Ligájában érdekelt csapat - a Győr és a Debrecen női alakulata, valamint a Veszprém és a Szeged férfi együttese - pályára lép a hétvégén. Előbbiek esetében a jó rajt a fontos, a veszprémiek a csoportelsőségért menetelhetnek tovább, míg a nyolcaddöntőt célul tűző szegedieknek a két pont otthon tartása lenne kötelező.*

A Debrecen az utóbbi évtizedekben remeklő Hypo NÖ-t fogadja. Mivel az osztrák "kézilabdapápa", Gunnar Prokop háttérbe vonult, és a gárda meggyengült, a Főnix Csarnokban jó játékkal be lehet söpörni a győzelmet azzal együtt is, hogy azért az ellenfélnek erős légiósai vannak. Ebben a kvartettben szerepel még a német Leipzig és a spanyol Itxako Navarra, egyik rivális sem "félelmetes", vagyis ha a DVSC megismétli selejtezőbeli teljesítményét, a bravúr - vagyis nyolcas középdöntő - sem elérhetetlen számára.
A Győr más dimenzió, a papírforma alapján Európa négy legjobb csapata közé tartozik. A magyar bajnokság egyeduralkodója az orosz Zvezda Zvenyigorod, a szlovén Krim Ljubljana és a horvát Podravka Koprivnica ellen igyekszik kiharcolni a továbbjutást. Először az orosz klub otthonában van jelenésük Görbiczéknek, egy esetleges idegenbeli diadal jó alap lenne a folytatáshoz. Gondot jelent, hogy a román beállós, Spiridon sérült.
A férfi BL-ben két fordulót már megrendeztek. A Veszprém magabiztos, a múlt szombaton a német elitgárdát, a Hamburgot verte, előtte pedig a magyar bajnokságban is szereplő szlovák Tatran Presovot intézte el. Most egy másik nagy falat, a francia Montpellier következik, és ha a Veszprém Arénában újabb győzelemnek tapsolhatna a publikum, Mocsai Lajos alakulata óriási lépést tenne a csoport első vagy második helyének megszerzéséért.
A Szeged csoportjában a döntetlenek miatt sűrű a mezőny, de a Tisza-partiaknak nagyon hiányozhat a Minszkben hagyott két pont. Ezúttal a pillanatnyilag sereghajtó dán Aalborg lesz a vendég, az ötven százalékos mérleggel álló Skaliczki-seregnek muszáj nyernie, máskülönben elúszhat a továbbjutás. Herbert Gábor sérülés miatt nem játszhat, és kérdéses Törő Szabolcs szereplése is.

* A magyar érdekeltségű BL-csoportok programja:
nők, 1. forduló:
*​*
** B csoport:
*Itxako Navarra (spanyol) - HC Leipzig (német) szombat 19 ó
DVSC-KORVEX - Hypo NÖ (osztrák) szombat 20:25 ó

* D csoport:*
Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) - GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC vasárnap 15 ó
Podravka Koprivnia (horvát) - Krim Ljubljana (szlovén) vasárnap 17 ó

A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe.

*férfiak, 3. forduló:
B csoport:*
Kolding (dán)-Hamburg (német) szombat 16:15 ó
MKB VESZPRÉM-Montpellier (francia) szombat 17:25 ó
Sa:vehof (svéd)-Tatran Presov (szlovák) vasárnap 16:15 ó
* Az állás:* 1. MKB Veszprém 4 pont (68-57), 2. Kolding 4 (69-59), 3. Montpellier 2 (59-51), 4. Hamburg 2 (60-59), 5. Presov 0 (56-66), 6. Sa:vehof 0 (51-71)
* C csoport:
*PICK SZEGED-Aalborg (dán) vasárnap 17:25 ó
 *csütörtökön játszották:
*Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 27-34

* szerdán játszották:
*​*
*Schaffhausen (svájci)-Valladolid (spanyol) 28-30 (15-15)

* Az állás:* 1. Csehov 5 pont/3 mérkőzés (99-82), 2. Valladolid 5/3 (91-84), 3. Pick Szeged 2/2 (58-59), 4. Minszk 2/3 (90-98), 5. Schaffhausen 1/3 (84-89), 6. Aalborg 1 (59-69)
A csoportokból az első négy helyezett jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.




XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*Női kézilabda BL: a DVSC drámai meccsen győzte le a Hypót*


*Remekül kezdte szereplését a női Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében a DVSC-Korvex: a debreceni lányok hazai pályán 22–21-re legyőzték az osztrák bajnok Hypo NÖ együttesét. Ahhoz képest, hogy a Debrecen a félidőben magabiztosan vezetett riválisával szemben, igencsak izgalmasan alakultak az utolsó másodpercek... *

*NŐI KÉZILABDA BL*

*B-CSOPORT, *
*1. FORDULÓ:*
*DVSC-Korvex–Hypo NÖ (osztrák) 22–21 (13–7)*


*Férfi kézilabda BL: Nagy csatában nyert a Veszprém*
2010. 10. 09. 19.48 









*Az MKB Veszprém szombaton hazai pályán óriási csatában, 27-26-ra legyőzte a francia Montpellier együttesét, így három forduló után is százszázalékos teljesítménnyel áll a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája B csoportjában.*


* Férfi BL, B csoport, 3. forduló:* 
*MKB Veszprém-Montpellier (francia) 27-26 (13-15)
*​*
*
Nem kezdték jól a találkozót a veszprémiek, a franciák előbb 2-0-ra, majd a magyar egyenlítés után 4-2-re is vezettek. Mocsai Lajos tanítványainak nagyon komoly gondjuk volt Stohl kapussal, aki Vujin és Császár büntetőit is hárította, így a vendégek már 7-4-re is elhúztak.
Még mielőtt igazán nagy bajba került volna a magyar bajnok, az Iváncsik-testvérek és Vujin vezérletével egy gólra felzárkózott a csapat. Fordítani azonban nem sikerült, percekig felváltva estek a gólok, s tulajdonképpen hosszú ideig állandósult az 1-2-gólos francia-vezetés. A "holtpontról" úgy tűnt, a Montpellier tud elmozdulni, ám hiába támadhatott az utolsó tíz percben többször is négygólos előnyért, a hazaiak összekapták védekezésüket, s a 28. percre már egyenlítettek. Igaz, a szünetre mégis Karabaticék mehettek kétgólos előnnyel.
A fordulás után sem változott a játék képe, mindkét oldalon jól védtek a kapusok, s a franciák egészen a hajráig tudták tartani kétgólos előnyüket. A veszprémi támadások végébe nagyon sokszor csúszott hiba, rengeteg lövés halt el Stohl kapusban, vagy a kapufán, így hárított szintén jó százalékkal a félidő elején beállt Peric.
Hét perccel a vége előtt jött a fordulat, amikor háromgólos veszprémi hátránynál egy francia kiállítás szárnyakat adott Mocsai Lajos fiainak, három gólt lőttek előnyből, majd "lendületből" még kettőt, így kevesebb mint négy perccel a vége előtt először vezetett a hazai csapat. Úgy tűnt, a Montpellier játékosai összezavarodtak, ám nem törtek össze, az újabb emberhátrányban nem szakadtak le, s az utolsó pillanatokban a döntetlenért támadhattak, Perci azonban a dudaszó pillanatában gyönyörű védéssel segített győzelemhez együttesét.
A találkozó után a férfi Bajnokok Ligája névadó szponzora, a Velux képviselője bejelentette, hogy a cég 10 ezer eurót ajánl fel a vörösiszap-katasztrófa károsultjainak megsegítésére.




XLsport -


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Férfi kézilabda BL: továbbra is hibátlan a Ciudad Real, győzött a címvédő*


*A férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája D-csoportjában a Ciudad Real 34–28-ra győzött a Constanta ellen, ezzel továbbra is hibátlan a sorozatban.*


Az A-csoportban a címvédő THW Kiel a Kielce ellen gyűjtötte be a két pontot, és a csoport másik német együttese, a Löwen is diadalmaskodott.

*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA BL, 3. FORDULÓ*

*A-CSOPORT *THW Kiel (német)–Vive Kielce (lengyel) 33–29 (16–13) RN Löwen (német)– Chambéry (francia) 37–22 (19–11)

*B-CSOPORT *Sävehof (svéd)–Presov (szlovák) 33–32 (16–11)

*C-CSOPORT **Pick-Szeged–Aalborg (dán) 37–28 (18–13)*

*D-CSOPORT*
Ciudad Real (spanyol)–Constanta (román) 34–28 (15–12)


*Női kézilabda BL: Kikapott a Győr Oroszországban*
2010. 10. 10. 16.48 









*Háromgólos vereséget szenvedett vasárnap a Győr női kézilabdacsapata a Zvenyigorod vendégeként Oroszországban, a Bajnokok Ligája csoportszakaszának első fordulójában.*


*Női BL, D csoport, 1. forduló:
*​*
**Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz)-Győri Audi ETO KC 31-28 (17-14) *
Nem játszott látványosan jobban az orosz csapat, de az első félidő első felében kiharcolt előnyét gyakorlatilag végig megtartotta. A győriek vezetőedzője, Konkoly Csaba 8-4-nél kért időt először, ezzel segített is alakulatának, a némileg feljavuló védekezés nyomán jött felzárkózás azonban nem volt teljes, elmaradt az egyenlítés, sőt a szünetig ismét nőtt a különbség, mégpedig háromgólosra.
Ez aztán a második játékrész elején egy darabig meg is maradt, mindkét oldalon egyforma ritmusban estek a gólok. 5-5 után viszont az oroszok megint egy kicsit elléptek, így egyre kevesebb esély volt a fordításra, már csak azért is, mert hiányzott az ehhez szükséges átütőerő a győriek akcióiból. A sérült Simona Spiridon hiányát is megérezte a magyar csapat, amely ugyan hellyel-közzel tartotta a lépést, de nem volt képes elbizonytalanítani ellenfelét. Az együttes legeredményesebb játékosa Görbicz Anita volt 9 góllal.

A győriek jövő vasárnap a horvát Podravka Koprivnicát fogadják.

* később:
*Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) - Krim Ljubljana (szlovén) 30-35 (16-19)

*B-csoport, 1. forduló:
szombaton játszották:
*​*
*DVSC-Korvex - Hypo NÖ (osztrák) 22-21 (13-7)
​
Itxako Navarra (spanyol) - HC Leipzig (német) 23-24 (12-14)

*A debreceniek jövő szerdán Lipcsében lépnek pályára.*

A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe.



XLsport ​


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Magabiztos győzelem az AaB Handball ellen...GRATULA
Hajrá Szeged


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Így tovább a Valladolid ellen is!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Cseh László MKB Veszprém drukker lett *
*





A magyar úszó epizodista volt a BL-meccsen*

*Negyedszer kérték fel a kezdődobás elvégzésére Veszprémben, így nem csoda, hogy a világ- és Európa-bajnok, valamint háromszoros olimpiai ezüstérmes úszó, Cseh László otthonosan közelítette meg a kezdőkört szombaton este a Veszprém Arénában.




*​*
*





"Egy olyan labdát adtak a kezembe, amit a meccs előtt valamiféle kenőccsel alaposan lekezeltek, hogy tapadjon a játékosok markába - mondta Cseh László. Ők már megszokták ezt, én viszont úgy meglepődtem, hogy a labda nem elrepült, hanem kiesett a kezemből. Először azt gondoltam magamban, hogy az ügyetlenkedésem nehogy rossz ómen legyen, de a végeredmény, a fantasztikus hazai siker végleg megnyugtatott. Végül is nagyon büszke vagyok arra, hogy epizodista lehettem ezen a fantasztikusan izgalmas mérkőzésen, amely számomra is azt bizonyította, hogy feladni sohasem szabad, küzdeni kell az utolsó másodpercben is. Szeretném megköszönni a közönségnek a nekem szóló ünneplést, de sokkal jobban örülök annak, hogy az egygólos veszprémi győzelemmel záruló találkozó végén az igazi főszereplőket éltethette a szurkolótábor. 

A jelenlegi legeredményesebb magyar úszó nem tartja magát a kézilabda sport bennfentesének, de nem zárkózott el attól, hogy a látottakról külső szemlélőként, illetve a csapat szimpatizánsaként elmondja a véleményét. 

- A veszprémi publikumnak nem csupán köszönettel, hanem nagy elismeréssel is tartozok - folytatta Cseh. - Benne volt rendesen a magyar szurkolótábor ebben a győzelemben, még azt is megkockáztatom kimondani, hogy jobban, mint az eddigiekben. Hat vagy hét perccel a lefújás előtt már az egész közönség talpon volt, hajrázott, tapsolt, dudált és dobolt, és a szó szoros értelmében kipréselte a kedvenceiből a győzelmet, miközben pokollá tette az Arénát a francia sztárcsapat számára. Nem tudom, hogy erre a helyi drukkerek képesek-e Kielben, Hamburgban, Montpellierben, vagy Ciudad Real városában, de gyanítom, hogy a veszprémi közösség hangerőben és a felvonultatott "hanghordozóival" bármelyikkel felvenné a versenyt. 

Cseh László az úszást és a kézilabdázást összehasonlíthatatlan két sportágnak tartja, hasonlóságot legfeljebb ott vél felfedezni, hogy Magyarországon mindkét versenyforma kivételes népszerűségnek örvend, mert egyaránt látványos és kiemelkedően sikeres. 

- Azt még én, a laikus is észrevettem, hogy azon a szinten, amelyet az MKB Veszprém - Montpellier Agglomeration HB találkozó képviselt, csak az összeszokott és fegyelmezett csapatok érvényesülhetnek. Kitűnt, hogy a védekezésben csak a tökéletes összhang vezethet az elvárt hatékonysághoz, a franciáknak például sokszor elég volt egy szemvillanásnyi előny, vagy egy fél méternyi folyosó ahhoz, hogy a kapuba találjanak. Ráadásul egy olyan kapust vonultattak fel Veszprémben, akivel még a legjobb hazai játékosok is nehezen boldogultak. Nekem úgy tűnt, hogy most a magyar mezőnyjátékosok közül egyik sem érdemelte ki a "csillagos" ötöst, a sok négyes és " öt alá" viszont együtt mégis olyan sokat ért, amitől a végén a bizonyítvány mégis csak kitűnő lett. 

Érdekes a világhírű "vizes" sportolónak az a megállapítása, amely az úszók és a kézilabdázók tétre menő szerepléseivel, pontosabban azok számával kapcsolatos. 

- Nekem van évente körülbelül tíz versenyem, amiből igazán fontos és az évadom összképét meghatározó mondjuk kettő. Így van ez az idén is, amikor az első nagy rangadónak a budapesti Európa-bajnokság számított, ahol ismét két számban tudtam nyerni, a második pedig decemberben következik. Ezzel szemben a kézilabdázóknak - a szabadságukat nem számítva - minden hétre jut egy összecsapás, vagy inkább kettő, egymást követik a bajnoki- és a kupamérkőzések, a Veszprém ezen felül szeptembertől novemberig hat Bajnokok Ligája találkozót vív meg, és közben a csapat legjobbjai még a válogatott mérkőzésein is bizonyítani szeretnének. Hatalmas ez a tempó, és arról sem szabad megfeledkezni, hogy a meccsek bizony elég kemények, játékos az a talpán, aki sérülés nélkül játssza végig az egész évet. Most szombaton is tapasztalhattam, hogy nem elég jól futni és dobni, tökéletesen vezetni a labdát, közben az ellenféllel is megküzdeni, hanem emellett viselni kell a kisebb-nagyobb ütéseket, lökéseket is, amelyek olykor bosszantóan szándékosak. Mindent összevetve a szombati meccs szerintem nem volt durvább vagy keményebb az átlagosnál, noha néhány földre került játékos arra játszott, hogy ennek az ellenkezője legyen igaz. Gratulálok a T-Mobile Team "csapattárs" veszprémieknek, s bár a jövő szombaton nem tudom az Arénában biztatni őket a dán Kolding elleni meccsük alatt, a távolból szurkolni fogok nekik! 

Cseh László két hét múlva kezdi el őszi edzőtáborozását Balatonfűzfőn, ahová a rövid pályás Európa-bajnokságra és világbajnokságra készülő válogatott jelöltek kapnak meghívást. A Kőbánya SC versenyzője megerősítette azt a vele kapcsolatos hírt, hogy a kontinensbajnokságon idén nem indul el, a decemberi vb-n viszont rajthoz áll. 

- Ez lesz az első "téli" világbajnokságom. Még nem ismerem a dubaji versenyek műsorát, ezért azt sem tudom, hogy miben indulhatok, de valószínűleg a két vegyes úszó szám, valamint a 200 méteres pillangó illetve gyors jöhet számba" - mondta befejezésül az MKB Veszprém tiszteletbeli szurkolója. 


​*Perics: A szerencse és a Jóisten velünk volt*

*Az MKB Veszprém szerb kapuscsillaga, Dejan Perics szinte elvarázsolta a franciákat – s a szó legjobb értelmében a közönséget is. Sérülten is vállalta a meccset, és elévülhetetlen érdemeket szerzett a Montpellier elleni 27–26-os Bajnokok Ligája-siker kiharcolásában.*​„A júniusban műtött térdem még az eperjesi BL-mérkőzésünkön újra megsérült, ezért már egy hete, a Hamburg ellen is fájós lábbal játszottam – mondta a 40 éves kapus. – Egy pillanatig sem fordult meg a fejemben, hogy BL-meccset kihagyjak, és szombaton is szeretnék pályára lépni a Kolding ellen."
Arra a felvetésre, hogy mekkora a kockázata, ha sérülten véd, mosolyogva válaszolt.
„Aki teljesen egészségesen áll a kapuba, az is megsérülhet – vélekedett. – Amíg a fájdalom elviselhető, addig nem mondok le mérkőzést. Ugyanakkor már eldőlt, hogy a Kolding elleni találkozót követően Hangody László professzor megoperálja a porcot a térdemben. Így három hónap múlva, vagyis a BL-évad folytatására újra egészséges lehetek." 
A Montpellier legyőzéséről és a csata sorsdöntő, utolsó két másodpercéről szintén szerényen beszélt, holott egyöntetű volt a vélemény, hogy ő „hozta" a meccset a Veszprémnek.
„Csak a negyvenedik perctől történtekről szeretnék beszélni, mert ekkor álltam be a kapuba – mondta. – Ettől kezdve javult a védekezésünk, a cserejátékosok új lendületet adtak a támadásoknak, a franciák pedig kevesebbet tudtak cserélni. A Hamburg elleni összecsapást kicsit nehezebbnek éreztem, de az másik meccs volt, és akkor jobban is játszottunk. Ezúttal a szerencse is mellénk állt, és a végén a Jóisten segített Accambray lövésének hárításakor. Két másodperc volt hátra, a franciák körülállták a lőni készülő társukat, de én nem láttam, hogy kinek a kezében volt a labda, ráadásul a védőfalunk is takarta a szabaddobáshoz készülődőket. Az utolsó pillanatban mégis megpillantottam a lövő játékost, majd a labdát is láttam, és kiütöttem."

Dr.Sport


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 12)

*Elhunyt az MKSZ tiszteletbeli elnöke*
2010. 10. 12. 16.31









*Október elején, 76 éves korában elhunyt Madarász István, a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség (MKSZ) tiszteletbeli elnöke, egykori főtitkára - közölte kedden az MKSZ honlapja.*

Madarász István 1957-től 1962-ig, majd 1974 és 1992 között tevékenykedett az MKSZ főtitkáraként. A sportág igazi szaktekintélyeként 1964-től 28 éven át tagja volt a nemzetközi szövetség (IHF) végrehajtó bizottságának, 1972-től pedig húsz éven át az IHF orvosi és tudományos bizottságának elnöki pozícióját is betöltötte. 1992-től az IHF tiszteletbeli tagja, 1993-tól a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség tiszteletbeli elnöke volt.
A handballnet.hu beszámolója szerint sportvezetői tevékenysége alatt Madarász István szinte valamennyi hazai, a kézilabdázás technikáját és taktikáját feldolgozó szakirodalom szerzője vagy társszerzője volt. Munkái közül kiemelkedik a kézilabdázás szabályainak magyar nyelvre fordítása és hazai alkalmazása. Nemzetközi minősítésű játékvezetőként írta meg a Kézilabdázás játékvezetésének elmélete és gyakorlata című könyvet. Sportvezetői tapasztalatait A sportági szakszövetségek vezetése és munkamódszerei című kötetben tette közzé. Ezen irodalmi tevékenységéért Arany Gerely Díjban részesült.

Madarász Istvánt a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség saját halottjának tekinti.




XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Kézilabda BL: nehéz meccs vár a Debrecenre*
2010. 10. 13. 02.39 



*



*


*Legnehezebb ellenfele, a német HC Leipzig csarnokában lép pályára szerda este a DVSC-Korvex a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 2. fordulójában.*


 Mindkét csapat minimális különbséggel nyert a nyitófordulóban. Amíg a lipcseiek 24-23-ra diadalmaskodtak a szintén veszélyes spanyol Itxako Navarra otthonában, addig a debreceniek - noha már komolyabb előnyt is összegyűjtöttek - végül csak 22-21-re győztek történetük első BL-csoportmeccsén a nyáron alaposan meggyengült osztrák Hypo NÖ ellen.
 A nyitóforduló eredményei alapján óriási bravúr lenne, ha a hajdúságiak pontot szereznének Lipcsében, bár ahogy Köstner Vilmos vezetőedző fogalmazott: "minden kitelik" csapatától. A válogatott átlövő, Bulath Anita térde a Hypo elleni meccs hajrájában megsérült, bedagadt, de ő mindenképpen játszani akar szerdán. A csapat 15 órás buszút után hétfő késő este érkezett meg a helyszínre.

*  A magyar érdekeltségű csoportok e heti programja:
2. forduló:
*​*
** B csoport:
HC Leipzig (német) - DVSC-Korvex szerda 19:30 ó
Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-Itxako Navarra (spanyol) szombat 20:15 ó
*​*
** Az állás:*

* 1. Leipzig 2 pont (24-23), 2. DVSC 2 (22-21), 3. Itxako 0 (23-24), 4. Hypo 0 (21-22)*

* D csoport:
*​*
**Győri Audi ETO KC-Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) vasárnap 15:25 ó
Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) szombat 18 ó*​*
Az állás:
1. Ljubljana 2 (35-30), 2. Zvenyigorod 2 (31-28), 3. Győr 0 (28-31), 4. Koprivnica 0 (30-35)​​*
* A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe, míg a harmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.
*​*
*


*XLsport - **Mti*​

*BL: Lipcsében a Loki *

*



*
*Folytathatja remek szereplését a DVSC női kézicsapata* 

A BL-ben remekül rajtoló Lipcse vendégeként játszik a Hypót verő Loki.








A szombati Bajnokok Ligája debütálás után szerdán este újabb mérkőzés vár a DVSC-Korvex női kézilabdacsapatára az elit küzdelemsorozatban: a debreceniek a Lipcse vendégeként lépnek pályára. 

A Hajdú-bihari Napló beszámolója szerint a lányok 14 órás utazást követően érkeztek meg a német városba. Kedden regeneráló tréning, ebéd, majd délután videózás volt a program. Bulath Anita játékára jó esély van, míg a hajdúságiak másik remek játékosa, Hornyák Dóra megfázással küszködik, de jelen állás szerint az ifjú tehetség is pályára lép szerdán este. 

A Loki mai ellenfele, a Lipcse meglepetést okozott azzal, hogy a kvartett favoritjának tartott Itxako Navarra otthonában diadalmaskodott az első fordulóban.


*Férfi kézilabda: a Veszprém klasszisa meghívót kapott a horvát keretbe*


*A horvát férfiválogatottnál a Veszprém egykori beállósa, Slavko Goluza lépett a lemondó Lino Cervar szövetségi kapitány helyére, s új, Eb-selejtezőre készülő bő keretébe behívta az **MKB Veszprém** beállóját, **Renato Sulicot, aki legutóbb három éve szerepelt a legjobbak között.*


A horvátok a spanyolokkal, a románokkal és a litvánokkal küzdhetnek azonos csoportban. 


*A Veszprém 45 gólt szórt a Dunaferrnek *


*A várakozásoknak megfelelően, lehengerlő győzelmet aratott a Veszprém a Dunaferr ellen a férfi kézilabda NB I 7. fordulójában kedden, ezzel átvette a vezetést a bajnokságban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Kézilabda BL: nem termett babér Lipcsében a Debrecennek*
2010. 10. 13. 21.35









*Kikapott a Debrecen Lipcsében a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 2. fordulójában, így a hajdúsági csapat jelenleg ötvenszázalékos mutatóval áll.*

*B csoport, 2. forduló:*

*HC Leipzig (német) - DVSC-Korvex 31-25 (16-11)*
A csoport két, első fordulóban győztes csapata közül a németek gyorsan jelezték, hogy nem sok esélye a riválisnak. Gyorsan 5-1 lett az állás, majd a 15. percben, 9-4-nél Köstner Vilmos vezetőedző időt kért. A bátortalan játék még egy ideig tovább tartott, volt 12-5 is, ám a szünetig sikerült csökkenteni a különbséget.
A második félidőben már elszántabban játszott a DVSC, és a 40. perc táján megkezdte a felzárkózást. A gyorsabb és pontosabb játék révén Csáki egyre többször került helyzetbe, és nem hibázott. Emberelőnyben 24-23-ra jött fel a magyar bajnoki ezüstérmes. Az egyenlítés is elérhető közelségbe került, ám kritikus helyzetben jobb volt a nemzetközi porondon rutinosabb Leipzig.
A hajrá a hazaiaké volt, így az általuk remélténél nehezebben otthon tartották a két pontot.
A hajdúságiak a következő fordulóban, október 24-én fogadják a spanyol Itxako Navarrát.

*A további program:*

Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-Itxako Navarra (spanyol) szombat 20:15 ó

*Az állás*: 1. Leipzig 4 pont/2 mérkőzés, 2. DVSC 2/2, 3. Itxako 0/1 (23-24), 4. Hypo 0/1 (21-22)

*D csoport:*
Győri Audi ETO KC-Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) vasárnap 15:25 ó
Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) szombat 18 ó
*Az állás*: 1. Ljubljana 2 (35-30), 2. Zvenyigorod 2 (31-28), 3. Győr 0 (28-31), 4. Koprivnica 0 (30-35)

*A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe, míg a harmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.*





*Kézilabda: Vujin 2012-től a Kiel játékosa lesz*
2010. 10. 13. 22.05









*Marko Vujin, az MKB Veszprém kézilabdacsapatának átlövője a 2012/13-as szezontól a német THW Kiel együttesében folytatja pályafutását.*

A német alakulat három évre szóló szerződést kötött a 25 éves szerb játékossal, aki a következő idényt követően, azaz jelenlegi szerződése lejárta után távozik a magyar bajnoktól.
"Nagyon örülünk, hogy meg tudjuk szerezni Vujint, hiszen a jövő csapatát építjük. A játékos fényes jövő előtt áll, és szeretnénk, ha a THW-vel együtt érné el sikereit - idézte el Uli Derad, a Kiel klubigazgatójának szavait a kezi.hu.
Vujin a szerb Sintelon együttesétől érkezett a Dunaferrhez 2003-ban, majd 2006-ban lett a veszprémiek játékosa. Három bajnoki és három Magyar Kupa-aranyat nyert a bakonyiakkal, 2008-ban KEK-győztes, 2007-ben, 2009-ben és 2010-ben BL-negyeddöntős. Vujin 29 találatával jelenleg vezeti a BL góllövőlistáját.


*Kézilabda: nagy csatában nyert a Szeged*
2010. 10. 13. 20.45









*A Szeged nagy csatában, három góllal nyert a Tatabánya ellen a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerda esti összecsapásán.*

*Eredmény:
*Pick Szeged - Tatabánya Carbonex 24-21 (12-12)
​



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Szeged-Ferihegy*
2010.10.15. 07:39 

*Csapatunk 6.30-kor elindult az újszegedi sportcsarnok elől Ferihegyre. A Pick 14 fős kerettel kelt útra Spanyolországba, Valladolidba.*

A 14 fős keretet Mikler, Tatai, Stranovsky, Baláz, Butenko, Lékai, Sulc, Katzirz, Beocsanin, Törő, Vadkerti és Grünfelder alkotja. A Pick Ferihegyről Madridba repül, a spanyol fővárosból busszal utazik a szegedi együttes a 300 ezres Valladolidba. Este tréning szerepel a programban.

Porobic Haris jóvoltából a fiúk útközben a Múmia 3 című filmet nézték - legtöbben azért aludtak. Vincze Róbert sofőr remek tempót diktált a reggeli napsütésben. Robi elmondta, hogy egy-egy győzelem után - most kijutott a jóból, hiszen három győzelmet könyvelhettünk el zsinórban - nagyon sokan villognak az autóikkal a Pick-buszra, integetnek a csapatnak. Még a kezdetek kezdetén olyan is előfordult, hogy Forráskúton, amikor megállt egy rövid időre, gyerekek lepték el a buszt, és szálltak fel hozzá. Fotókat készítettek, arról faggatták, hogy melyik széken ül egy-egy Pick-kedvenc.

*Ferihegyről 10.25-kor indult a repülő, Madridben 13.25-kor landol a gép*

*Hajrá Magyarok!*


*Kézilabda BL: győzött a veszprém legyőzöttje*
2010. 10. 14. 22.30









*A Veszprém csoportjában a német Hamburg legyőzte a svéd Savehof együttesét, míg a Szeged hatosában az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi a svájci Schaffhausent múlta felül a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 4. fordulójának csütörtöki játéknapján.*

*Férfi BL, 4 forduló:
B csoport*:
Hamburg (német)-Sa:vehof (svéd) 33-24 (16-14)

*További program:
MKB Veszprém-Kolding (dán), szombat 16:15 ó
*Tatran Presov (szlovák)-Montpellier (francia), szombat 18 ó

*Az állás:*
1. Kolding 6 pont/3 mérkőzés (101-89), 2. Veszprém 6/3 (95-83), 3. Hamburg 4/4, 4. Montpellier 2/3 (85-78), 5. IK Sa:vehof 2/4 (108-136), 6. Presov 0/3 (88-99)

* C csoport:
*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz)-Schaffhausen (svájci) 38-35 (21-15)

*További program*:
*Valladolid (spanyol)-Pick Szeged, szombat 18 ó
*Aalborg (dán)-Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz), vasárnap 15:50 ó

* Az állás:*

* 1*. Csehov 7 pont (137-117), 2. Valladolid 5 (91-84), 3. Pick Szeged 4 (95-87), 4. Minszk 2 (90-98), 5. Schaffhausen 1 (119-127), 6. Aalborg 1 (87-106)

A csoportokból az első négy helyezett jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.




XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Kézilabda BL: Görbiczéknek nyernie kell*
2010. 10. 16. 04.20






*


Az oroszországi vereség után az eredményes szereplés érdekében nyernie kellene vasárnap otthon a Győrnek a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája második fordulójában.
*​*
*
Pálingerék célja a csoportból való továbbjutás, ehhez pedig saját közönség előtt nem szabad botlani. Hétvégén a horvát Podravka Koprivnia lép pályára az ETO csarnokában, a kaproncaiak a nyitókörben hazai pályán vereséget szenvedtek a szlovén Krim Ljubjanától.
A másik magyar BL-érdekelt, a Debrecen már szerdán letudta e heti meccsét: Lipcsében 31-25-re kikapott.
* A magyar érdekeltségű csoportok programja:
2. forduló:
D csoport:
*Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) szombat 18 ó
*Győri Audi ETO KC-Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) vasárnap 15:25 ó
 Az állás:* 1. Ljubljana 2 (35-30), 2. Zvenyigorod 2 (31-28), 3. Győr 0 (28-31), 4. Koprivnica 0 (30-35)

* B csoport:
*Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-Itxako Navarra (spanyol) szombat 20:15 ó
* szerdán játszották:
*HC Leipzig (német) - DVSC-Korvex 31-25
* Az állás*: 1. Leipzig 4 pont/2 mérkőzés, 2. DVSC 2/2, 3. Itxako 0/1 (23-24), 4. Hypo 0/1 (21-22)

A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe, míg a harmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.






​*Kézilabda BL: százszázalékos csapatok találkoznak Veszprémben*
2010. 10. 16. 01.19 










*Az MKB Veszprém és a dán Kolding, a B csoport két százszázalékos csapata találkozik a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 4. fordulójában, míg a másik magyar érdekelt, a Pick Szeged a spanyol Valladolid csarnokában lép fel az esélytelen nyugalmával.*

 A Veszprém sorra játssza a rangadókat a sorozatban, és eddig még egyetlen akadályt sem vert le. Legyőzte a német Hamburgot és a francia Montpellier-t (a szlovák Tatran Presov idegenbeli legyőzése kötelező volt), és ha most is diadalmaskodik, óriási lépést tesz a csoportgyőzelem felé, lévén a riválisok közül csak a dánok nem botlottak még.
 A Szegedre szombaton ugyanakkor olyan meccs vár, amin előzetesen nem lehet bekalkulálni a pontot, hiszen a Valladolid papíron lényegesen erősebbnek számít. A Tisza-partiaknak elsősorban az otthoni felvonásaikat kell nyerniük, és eddig hazai csarnokban nem is rontottak. Ugyanakkor erőt adhat, hogy a múlt héten Skaliczki László együttese bravúros játékkal verte a dán Aalborgot.

* A magyar érdekeltségű csoportok programja:
Férfi BL, 4 forduló:
B csoport:
MKB Veszprém-Kolding (dán), szombat 16:15 ó
*Tatran Presov (szlovák)-Montpellier (francia), szombat 18 ó
*csütörtökön játszották:
*Hamburg (német)-Sa:vehof (svéd) 33-24
* Az állás:* 1. Kolding 6 pont/3 mérkőzés (101-89), 2. Veszprém 6/3 (95-83), 3. Hamburg 4/4, 4. Montpellier 2/3 (85-78), 5. IK Sa:vehof 2/4 (108-136), 6. Presov 0/3 (88-99)

* C csoport:
Valladolid (spanyol)-Pick Szeged, szombat 18 ó
*Aalborg (dán)-Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz), vasárnap 15:50 ó
* csütörtökön játszották:
*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz)-Schaffhausen (svájci) 38-35
* Az állás:* 1. Csehov 7 pont/4 mérkőzés (137-117), 2. Valladolid 5/3 (91-84), 3. Pick Szeged 4/3 (95-87), 4. Minszk 2/3 (90-98), 5. Schaffhausen 1/4 (119-127), 6. Aalborg 1/3 (87-106)

A csoportokból az első négy helyezett jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.​


XLsport​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Kézilabda BL: lehengerlő a Veszprém teljesítménye*
2010. 10. 17. 03.46









*A férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 4. fordulójának magyar vonatkozású eredményei.*

*Velux Férfi BL, 4 forduló:*
*B csoport:*

Tatran Presov (szlovák)-Montpellier (francia) 31-33 (16-17)

*korábban:*
MKB Veszprém-Kolding (dán) 31-28 (13-16)

*csütörtökön játszották:*
Hamburg (német)-Sa:vehof (svéd) 33-24

*Az állás:*
*1. Veszprém 8 pont,* 2. Kolding 6, 3. Montpellier 4 (118-109), 4. Hamburg 4 (123-115), 5. Sa:vehof 2, 6. Presov 0

*Korábban:*
*C csoport:*
Valladolid (spanyol)-Pick Szeged 26-23 (13-11)

*Csütörtökön játszották:*
Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz)-Schaffhausen (svájci) 38-35

*Vasárnap:*
Aalborg (dán)-Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz) 15:50 ó

*Az állás:*
1. Csehov 7 pont/4 mérkőzés (137-117), 2. Valladolid 7/4 (117-107), *3. Pick Szeged 4/4,* 4. Minszk 2/3, 5. Schaffhausen 1/4 (119-127), 6. Aalborg 1/3 (87-106)

A csoportokból az első négy helyezett jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.





*Kézilabda BL: a magyar érdekeltségű csoportok eredményei*
2010. 10. 17. 02.39 









*A női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája második fordulójában, szombaton:*

*D csoport:*
Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) 37-32 (17-17)

*vasárnap:*
Győri Audi ETO KC-Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) 15:25 ó

*Az állás:*
1. Ljubljana 4 pont/2 mérkőzés, 2. Zvenyigorod 2/2, *3. Győr 0/1 (28-31), *4. Koprivnica 0/1 (30-35)

*B csoport:*
Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-Itxako Navarra (spanyol) 19-30 (12-13)

*szerdán játszották:*
HC Leipzig (német) - DVSC-Korvex 31-25

*Az állás:*
1. Leipzig 4 pont, 2. Itxako 2 (53-43), *3. DVSC 2 (47-52),* 4. Hypo 0


*Kézilabda EHF: hibátlan magyar csapatok*
2010. 10. 16. 19.44









*Mindkét magyar csapat könnyedén győzött a női kézilabda EHF Kupa szombati játéknapján.*

* A 32 közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés:
*Gdynia (lengyel) - Syma-Vác 32-40 (18-20)
Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - Olimpija Ljubljana (szlovén) 32-23 (16-8)
​
A formalitásnak tekinthető visszavágókat jövő szombaton rendezik




XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Női kézilabda BL: Nehezen nyert, de fontos sikert aratott a Győr*
2010. 10. 17. 17.24 









*A sok hibával játszó Győr 27-25-re nyert vasárnap a vendég horvát Koprivnica ellen a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 2. fordulójában.*

*Mivel mindkét csapat vereséggel kezdte a sorozatot, így duplán fontos volt a Győr számára, hogy most mindkét pontot begyűjtse. *
*Ennek megfelelő elánnal kezdte a meccset a magyar bajnok, 2-0-ra és 5-2-re is vezetett. Ekkor kisebb rövidzárlat állt be, Görbicz két büntetőt is rontott, ám így is állandósult a különbség. A 16. percben, 10-7-nél időt kértek a horvátok. Ettől fölpörögtek, és emberelőnyük alatt, a 22. percben 13-12-re feljöttek. Válaszul jött a győri időkérés, ez azonban nem hatott, így egyenlített a rivális (14-14).*
*A pihenő előtti hajrában kettős létszámfölényben volt a Győr, s ezt sikerült is gólokra váltania.*
*A szünetben a győriek klubelnöke, Vanyus Attila a csapat által dedikált mezt adott át a devecseri kézilabdacsapatnak. Ezt elárverezve segítik majd a vörösiszap-károsultakat.*
*A második félidő kapusbravúrokkal indult, a kiváló szériát Pálinger hosszabb időre tudta kitolni. Közben az ETO elhúzott 22-16-ra. Kovacsics kiállításával megtört a lendület, Pusic pedig vállára vette a Podravkát, és megint szoros lett az állás (47. perc: 23-22). Az ő kezében volt az egyenlítés is, ám a felső lécre bombázta a büntetőt.*
*A "tűzzel játszott" a Győr, ugyanis levegőben lógott a meglepetés, vagyis a horvát pontszerzés. Az 57. percben, 26-25-nél időt kértek a vendégek, ám hétméteresből gólt kaptak. A csarnokban olyan hangzavar volt, hogy nem lehetett hallani a bírók sípját sem.*
*Az utolsó percben Pálinger védett, és ezzel eldőlt a sok hibát hozó csata.*

*Az ETO október 23-án az eddig százszázalékos szlovén Krim Ljubljana otthonában lép fel.*

*Szombaton játszották:*
*Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) 37-32*

*Az állás: 1. Ljubljana 4 pont, 2. Győr 2 (55-56), 3. Zvenyigorod 2 (63-65), 4. Koprivnica 0 *

*B csoport:*
*szombaton játszották:*
*Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-Itxako Navarra (spanyol) 19-30*
*szerdán játszották:*
*HC Leipzig (német) - DVSC-Korvex 31-25*

*Az állás: 1. Leipzig 4 pont, 2. Navarra 2 (53-43), 3. DVSC 2 (47-52), 4. Hypo NÖ 0*

*A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe, míg a harmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.*


*D csoport, 2. forduló:*
*Győri Audi ETO KC-Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) 27-25 (18-15)*


*Férfi kézilabda NB I: kecskeméti győzelem az FTC ellen*

*A Kecskemét férfi kézilabdacsapata hazai pályán 29–26-os győzelmet aratott a Ferencváros ellen, amelynek öt győzelem mellett ez volt mindössze a második veresége. *

*BUDAPEST BANK FÉRFI KÉZILABDALIGA*

*8. FORDULÓ*
*KECSKEMÉT SE–FTC-SPOREK 29–26 (14–12)**Kecskemét, 600 *néző.* V:* Andorka, Hucker*KECSKEMÉT:* NAGY L. – Csorba 2, Dobó, PETRO 2 (1), Bajusz 3 (1), SZABÓ P. 7 (2), VARSANDÁN 6. Cs: Kiss O. (kapus), SIMON B. 4, Tóth E. 2, Vancsics 2 (1), Gyuris, Berta 1. Szakmai igazgató: Avar György*FTC:* PAUL – BENDÓ 9, Kos 2, Mazák 3, Buday D. 2 (2), KELECSEVICS 7, Bakos 2. Cs: Török, Czina, Wieszt Zs., Németh T., Wieszt K., Tóth J. 1. Edző: Vladan Matics
*Az eredmény alakulása. *5. p.: 1–2. 9. p.: 4–3. 15. p.: 5–6. 19. p.: 8–7. 23. p.: 10–9. 28.p.: 12–11. 35. p.: 17–16. 40. p.: 20–17. 44. p.: 22–18. 49. p.: 23–21. 53. p.: 26–21. 57. p.: 27–23
*Kiállítások: *10, ill. 6 perc
*Hétméteresek: *5/5, ill. 2/2 
*MESTERMÉRLEG*
*Avar György:* – Ma csupa nagybetűvel kellene írni velünk kapcsolatban, hogy CSAPAT. Egy nagyon jó FTC-t sikerült legyőznünk.
*Vladan Matics:* – Ez után a meccs után legszívesebben nem mondanék semmit. Rendkívül csalódott vagyok.

*AZ ÁLLÁS*
*1. MKB Veszprém KC55––210–114+96 10*
*2. Pick-Szeged65–1193–142+51 10*
3. Tatabánya Carbonex KC75–2221–178+43 10
4. Ferencvárosi TC75–2207–187+20 10
5. Balatonfüredi KSE7412170–163+7 9 
6. Csurgói KK6312152–148+4 7
7. Budapest Bank Kecskemét8224219–254–35 6
8. Mezőkövesdi KC7214184–191–7 5
9. PLER KC7214184–219–35 5
10. Uniqa-Pécs VSE72–5187–237–50 4
11. Dunaferr SE72–5191–246–55 4
12. Orosházi FKSE6––6154–193–39 0 



XLsport ​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Október 18)

nagyon sajnálom hogy Vujin elhagyja az MKB csapatát! nagyszerü játékos a játéka és a góljai hiányozni fognak a Veszprémböl! azért a Bundesligában sok sikert kívánok neki mert igazán nagy játékos!

Amugy gratula a fiúnak is a szombati gyözelemhez nagy meccs volt! hajrá MKB Veszpém!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb-selejtező: Mocsai kerete*
2010. 10. 18. 13.02









*Kijelölte bő, 28 fős keretét Mocsai Lajos, a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya az október 28-i, bosnyákok, és a 31-i, észtek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre.*


A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a 2012-es szerbiai kontinensviadal kvalifikációs sorozatának első két összecsapására hétfőig kellett leadni a névsort az európai szövetségnek, és ezekből a játékosokból lehet válogatni.

*A magyar válogatott 28 fős kerete az Eb-selejtező 1-2. fordulójára:
*​*
**kapusok:* Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Liszkai Szilveszter (MKB Veszprém), Mikler Roland (Pick Szeged), Nagy Levente (Kecskemét), Szente Gábor (Tatabánya Carbonex)

*jobbszélsők:* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)

*jobbátlövők:* Balogh Zsolt (SC Magdeburg), Laluska Balázs (MKB Veszprém), Mocsai Tamás (SG Flensburg), Nagy László (FC Barcelona), Rédei István (Arrate)

*irányítók:* Császár Gábor (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (Pick Szeged), Nagy Kornél (MKB Veszprém)

*beállók:* Gál Gyula (HC Croatia Zagreb), Schuch Timuzsin (HCM Constanta), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)

*balátlövők:* Grebenár Gábor (Aragon), Ilyés Ferenc (TBV Lemgo), Katzirz Dávid (Pick Szeged), Perez Carlos (MKB Veszprém), Putics Barna (Gummersbach)

*balszélsők:* Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Pálos Gábor (PLER), Törő Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)

*A magyarok programja: 
Eb-selejtező:
*​*
**1. forduló (október 28., 18 ó): Magyarország - Bosznia-Hercegovina, Szombathely
*​*
**2. forduló (október 31., 16:45 ó): Észtország-Magyarország, Pölva*

* A csoport tagja még Macedónia. A kvartettből az első két helyezett jut ki a 2012-es, szerbiai Eb-re.*



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Mocsai Lajos: Hamburgban fenik ránk a fogukat*


*A férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában a huszonnégy csapatos csoportkörben négy fordulót követően még hét veretlen együttest találunk, de mind közül egyedüliként az MKB Veszprém rendelkezik százszázalékos, vagyis hibátlan mérleggel.*
​
Az egyre gyakrabban a BL négyes döntőjébe jutásra is képes csapatként emlegetett MKB Veszprém az elmúlt szombaton a veszprémi szerepléséig a B-csoportban még éllovas dán KIF Koldingot is legyőzte (31–28), illetve inkább legyűrte, hiszen a magabiztos északiak az első félidőben még három góllal vezettek. Ingemar Linell, a vendégcsapat nagy tapasztalatú mestere elismerte, hogy a második félidőben elképesztő nyomás nehezedett a játékosaira, különösen a fordulás után, amikor úgy érezték, hogy egy „másik Veszprém" folytatta a játékot...

„Én is olyat tapasztaltam, amit talán még soha, vagy nagyon régen – nyilatkozta Mocsai Lajos, az MKB Veszprém vezetőedzője, akinek ezen a találkozón is bőven voltak erre a hétvégére előkészített „nyerő lapjai". – Sorozatban lőtt nyolc gólunkra a dánok csupán eggyel tudtak válaszolni, így a döntés sem maradt az utolsó másodpercekre, ahogy egy héttel korábban a francia Montpellier elleni találkozónkon. Kellett a végső sikerünkhöz az említett huszáros roham, de emellett az egész mérkőzésen tapasztalható lelkesedés is. Olyan ritmusváltásra és fordításra, mint ami most a győzelem záloga volt, csak fizikailag, lelkileg és érzelmileg stabil csapatok képesek. Hétről hétre tapasztalhatjuk annak a nyáron elkezdődött, nagyon tudatos és egyénekre lebontott felkészülésnek az eredményét, ami a leglehetetlenebb helyzetekben is a megoldás kulcsát jelenti. Emellett rendelkezünk olyan stratégiai arzenállal, ami mindenféle ellenfél legyőzéséhez eszközt biztosít, de csak akkor, ha minden játékosom teljes odaadással küzd és képes hatvan percen keresztül lankadatlanul összpontosítani. Messze még a csoportküzdelmek vége, de a mostani, immár negyedik győzelmünkkel jócskán növekedett az esélyünk a továbbjutás mellett egy igazán jó helyezés megszerezésére is. Azt így is megjegyezném, hogy Bajnokok Ligájában legkevesebb nyolc olyan csapat akad, amelynek a játékosállománya jobbnak mondható a mienkénél, de ezek közül kettőt hazai pályán máris sikerült felülmúlnunk."

Mocsai Lajos jól tudja, hogy a legyőzöttek közül a Hamburg, a Montpellier és a Kolding is arra számít, hogy hazai pályáján képes lesz visszavágni a magyar bajnokcsapatnak. A 2008-ban már KEK-győztes együttesnek ugyanakkor szakberkekben egyre nagyobb a tekintélye, és tapasztalható az is, hogy a legjobb kézilabdázóin – amint azt Marko Vujin, korábban pedig Ilyés Ferenc, aztán pedig Zsarko Sesum példája is mutatja – egyre gyakrabban akad meg a vetélytársak szeme. 
„Idén még három BL-csoportmérkőzés vár ránk és abból kettőt idegenben kell lejátszanunk, az egyiket Hamburgban, ahol már most fenik a fogukat ránk – folytatta Mocsai Lajos, aki arra is emlékeztetett, hogy csapata oszlopos magyar tagjaira hamarosan két Eb-selejtező mérkőzés is vár, előbb október 28-án Bosznia ellen Szombathelyen, majd nem sokkal később Észtországban a helyi nemzeti csapattal. – Legközelebbi BL-találkozónkon november huszonegyedikén, a svéd Sävehof ellen szeretnénk bizonyítani, hat nappal később az északiak látogatnak el Veszprémbe, és azután következik a december negyediki, németországi vendégszereplésünk Hamburgban."
Az MKB Veszprém kedden BL csoporttársa, a Tatran Presov ellen Barátság Kupa-mérkőzésen szerepel a szlovákiai Eperjesen, onnan Ajkára utazik, ahol szerdán jótékonysági meccset játszik a devecseri károsultak megsegítésére, pénteken viszont már Orosházán kell lennie a bajnokcsapatnak, ahol bajnoki összecsapás vár az együttesre.
A vezetőedző úgy véli, hogy a csapat legjobbjainak személyes részvételükkel mindenképpen meg kell tisztelniük a nemes célokat szolgáló, ugyanakkor tét nélküli találkozót, a másik két alkalommal viszont azokat is a pályára küldheti, akiknek a nehéz bajnoki és BL-meccseken kevesebb lehetőség jutott.

Dr.Csapat​div.cikk_szponzor_csik {	width: 478px;	margin: 1.12em auto;}​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Kézilabda NB I: szoros meccsen nyert mindkét Veszprém*
2010. 10. 19. 19.58 









*A Veszprém egy góllal nyert kedden Eperjesen a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaligában. A nőknél is szoros meccsen aratott győzelmet a Barabás.*

* Eredmény:
*​*
**Tatran Presov (szlovák)-MKB Veszprém 35-36 (19-21)*
Budapest, 2010. október 19., kedd A női kézilabda NB I keddi mérkőzésén:

* Eredmény:
Veszprém-Barabás - Siófok 25-23 (15-14)*



XLsport ​


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Győri ETO rulez!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Közülük is Pálinger a legeselgekednvecem!!!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Kézilabda NB I: magabiztos volt otthon a Debrecen*
2010. 10. 20. 20.18









*A BL-ben szereplő Debrecen biztosan nyert a Székesfehérvár ellen a női kézilabda NB I szerdai játéknapján.*

*Eredmények:*
DVSC-Korvex - Alcoa FKC-RightPhone 38-27 (19-13)

*korábban:*
Syma-Vác - Szekszárd 46-20 (23-9)
Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - Újbuda 34-18 (16-8)




*Női kézilabda NB I: a DVSC simán nyert az Alcoa ellen*


*A női élvonalbeli kézilabda-bajnokság alapszakaszának hetedik fordulójában a BL-résztvevő DVSC-Korvex hazai környezetben simán nyert a jó erőkből álló, de fiatal Alcoa ellen.*

*AZ ÁLLÁS*

*1. Győri Audi ETO KC66––204–146+58 12*
*2.* DVSC-Korvex76–1223–178+45 12 
3. SYMA Váci NKSE75–2248–175+73 10
4. Ferencvárosi TC65–1200–174+26 10 
5. Alcoa Fehérvár KC75–2222–207+15 10 
6. Békéscsabai ENK SE74–3195–176+19 8 
7. Dunaújvárosi NKKSE63–3204–161+43 6 
8. ÉTV-Érdi VSE73–4206–196+10 6 
9. Veszprém Barabás KC73–4198–1980 6 
10. Újbuda TC71–6153–255–102 2 
11. Siófok KC7––7170–252–82 0 
12. UKSE Szekszárd8––8185–290–105 0 


*NŐI KÉZILABDA EHF-KUPA, 2010-2011*


*NŐI KÉZILABDA NEMZETKÖZI KUPÁK 2010–2011*

*BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA:*

*DVSC*
*Győri ETO KC*

*KEK*

*Ferencváros*

*EHF-KUPA*

*Váci NKSE*
*Békéscsabai ENKSE*

*EHF-KUPA*
*1. FORDULÓ*
Enoszi Athienou (ciprusi)–KHF Pristina (koszovói)36–3422–27*58–61*
Valur (izlandi)–Michalovce (szlovák)26–2130–30*56–51*

*2. FORDULÓ*
Buxtehuder SV (német)–Zaporizzsja (ukrán)
HAC Handball (francia)–Col. Joao de Barros (portugál)
Vistal Lączpol Gdynia (lengyel)–SYMA-VÁCI NKSE *32–40*
Artro Teramo (olasz)–Gil Eanes (portugál)
*Zalau (román)*–HB Dudelange (luxemburgi)43–1642–11*85–27*KHF 
Pristina (koszovói)–Kubany Krasznodar (orosz) 
*Oldenburg (német)*–Valur (izlandi)36–2526–28*62–53*
Femina Vise (belga)–*Dunarea Braila (román)*17–3217–39*34–71*
Ilidza (bosnyák)–Spono Nottwil (svájci)
Hellas (görög)–Naisa Nis (szerb) 
Gorodnicsanka (fehérorosz)–Skövde (svéd)
BUDAPEST BANK-BÉKÉSCSABAI ENKSE–RK Olimpija (szlovén)*32–23* 
Izmir (török)–Zug Handball (svájci)
Team Tvis Holstebro (dán)–Anagenniszi (görög)
*León (spanyol)*–Kale Kicsevo (macedón)50–1646–14*96–30*
Göppingen (német)–Kentriki Aszfalisztiki (ciprusi)

_*A mérkőzéseket az október 16-17-i és a 23-24- i hétvégén rendezik.*_


XLsport ​


----------



## zoli1986 (2010 November 1)

Hajrá Győri Audi ETO!!


----------



## pippo1899 (2010 November 7)

Én nem tudom mit szerettek a Győrben azon kívül, hogy magyar és világ legjobbjait összevásárolták, nincs szívük és mindig elbuknak a tűzközelben. 

6 kupadöntő 6 bukó
Olyanok mint fociban a real madrid, összevásárolt sztárok, de ennél több kell, hogy komoly sikereket érjenek el, mert valljuk be az h rommá verik a magyar mezőnyt ilyen kerettel ahhoz nem kell nekik túl sok erőbefektetés


----------



## pippo1899 (2010 November 7)

Az MKB-ben ugyanez ami nem tetszik, tele külföldivel, mondjuk nekik legalább van szívük. De sajnos ugyanolyan előre lejátszott a férfi kézibajnokság mint a női.


----------



## Jetvana (2010 November 7)

Pontosan mi is a baj a külföldiekkel? Mi az, hogy nincs szívük? 
A vesztes meccseknek miért a külföldi származás és a szívtelenség, és miért nem a bénaság vagy az összjáték hiánya vagy akármi más az oka?


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 November 9)

Azért szeretem ezt a fóruomot mert itt nincs az hogy mindneki csak győr meg mkb. Amugy nekem az a véleményem, hogy sajnos a megyer bajnokság nincs azon a szinten amilyenen a veszprém és a győr van, szerény véleményem szerint tök mindegy hogy magyarokkal van tele a csapat vagy sem nem az számít. ha vlaki játékos mindegy milyen nemzetiségű, vagy hogy honnét származik és milyen csaptban játszik hamen az hogy mennyire tehettéges. 
amugy nem kell messzire menni, hisz nekünk is van (volt) egy Nagy Lacink aki nem hajlandó magyarszínekben játszani,akkor inkább már a sok külföldi, de pléldául Perezt hoznám csak fel ö se magyar oszt még is ott van a vállogatottba, bár megtehetné hogy a kubaiban játszik!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 9)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Azért szeretem ezt a fóruomot mert itt nincs az hogy mindneki csak győr meg mkb. Amugy nekem az a véleményem, hogy sajnos a megyer bajnokság nincs azon a szinten amilyenen a veszprém és a győr van, szerény véleményem szerint tök mindegy hogy magyarokkal van tele a csapat vagy sem nem az számít. ha vlaki játékos mindegy milyen nemzetiségű, vagy hogy honnét származik és milyen csaptban játszik hamen az hogy mennyire tehettéges.
> amugy nem kell messzire menni, hisz nekünk is van (volt) egy Nagy Lacink aki nem hajlandó magyarszínekben játszani,akkor inkább már a sok külföldi, de pléldául Perezt hoznám csak fel ö se magyar oszt még is ott van a vállogatottba, bár megtehetné hogy a kubaiban játszik!


 
És azért a tehetség mellé szükségeltetik az akarás is...mert vagy csinálom amit..vagy csak lödörgök a pályán...
Nagy Lacival kapcsolatban...azért nem véletlen,hogy a *Barcelona klasszisa* és az sem,hogy *gyakorlatilag minden csapattársa itthon kiáll mellette...*hiszen azok a problémák amiket nyiltan kimondott...biza a valóság és nem csak a sztárcsapatokat érinti...hanem a magyar kézilabdát összeségében. Katzirz Dávid,
Iváncsik Tamás és a többiek is csapatuktól független egyetértettek Nagy Lacival...és azzal én is egyet értek,hogy van és lenne a szövetségnek mit rendeznie....ahogy most vannak a "dolgok" csak egyre nagyobb problémák alakuknak ki továbbra is...
Sztem sem a magyar kézilabdásoknak...sem egy sportágnak és csapatnak nem ezekkel a gondokkal kellene foglalkozniuk...pláne ha belegondolunk előttünk áll 2012 London!
Ideje lenne ébresztőt fujni az MKSZ-en bellül és minimum legalább normális körülményeket és feltételeket biztositani...hogy tudásukhoz képest ami azért világszinvonalu...méltó körülmények között edzhessenek...., versenyekre.... kupákra utazhassanak... és persze biztonságban versenyezhessenek... 
Sztem is mindegy,hogy ki milyen nemzetiségü egy csapatban...,mert ugye a lényeg....egy mindenkiért...mindenki egyért és ez az egy a csapat!
Az MKSZ is csak papol meg ködösit...,meg baromi magasra teszik az elvárásaik mércéjét...ami rendjén is lenne...,ha a minimumok meglennének teremtve a kitüzőtt célok és "elvárások" érdekében...,mert bizton állitom nem egy Nagy Lacin....Fazekas Nándoron...és a sok sok rendkivüli játékosainkon és akaratukon mulnak az eredmények...,mert aki kicsit is figyelemmel kiséri a kézilabdát...az csak azt mondhatja....ezek a fiúk-lányok minden tudásukat beleadva tesznek is le az "asztalra" képviselve a magyarokat....mindezt az MKSZ "impotenciája" ellenére!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 November 11)

TH6777 írta:


> És azért a tehetség mellé szükségeltetik az akarás is...mert vagy csinálom amit..vagy csak lödörgök a pályán...
> Nagy Lacival kapcsolatban...azért nem véletlen,hogy a *Barcelona klasszisa* és az sem,hogy *gyakorlatilag minden csapattársa itthon kiáll mellette...*hiszen azok a problémák amiket nyiltan kimondott...biza a valóság és nem csak a sztárcsapatokat érinti...hanem a magyar kézilabdát összeségében. Katzirz Dávid,
> Iváncsik Tamás és a többiek is csapatuktól független egyetértettek Nagy Lacival...és azzal én is egyet értek,hogy van és lenne a szövetségnek mit rendeznie....ahogy most vannak a "dolgok" csak egyre nagyobb problémák alakuknak ki továbbra is...
> Sztem sem a magyar kézilabdásoknak...sem egy sportágnak és csapatnak nem ezekkel a gondokkal kellene foglalkozniuk...pláne ha belegondolunk előttünk áll 2012 London!
> ...


 
igen részeben egyet is értek veled hogy nincs pénz meg nem vagyunk azon a szinten amin kellene hogy legyünk! 
de én ugy gondolom hogy egy játékos ne azzal foglalkozzon hogy hogyan lehetne jobb, hanem a játékal. Egyrészböl a multkor épp elkaptam egy beszélgetést Sinka László beszélt a kialakult helyzetről, és kicsit fájó volt hallani hogy azért nincs pénz mert nincsenek nagy átütö eredmények a sportban. Ami valljuk be igaz, mert sem az eb -n, sem a vbn nem remekelt a csapat. 
és hidd el nekem én is versenyszerűen kéziztem vagy 5évig és tudom milyen az ha valami nagy versenyre készülsz eredményt várnak tőled el, és azok az eredmények nem jönnek!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 11)

cicamica1988 írta:


> igen részeben egyet is értek veled hogy nincs pénz meg nem vagyunk azon a szinten amin kellene hogy legyünk!
> de én ugy gondolom hogy egy játékos ne azzal foglalkozzon hogy hogyan lehetne jobb, hanem a játékal. Egyrészböl a multkor épp elkaptam egy beszélgetést Sinka László beszélt a kialakult helyzetről, és kicsit fájó volt hallani hogy azért nincs pénz mert nincsenek nagy átütö eredmények a sportban. Ami valljuk be igaz, mert sem az eb -n, sem a vbn nem remekelt a csapat.
> és hidd el nekem én is versenyszerűen kéziztem vagy 5évig és tudom milyen az ha valami nagy versenyre készülsz eredményt várnak tőled el, és azok az eredmények nem jönnek!


 
Szia!
No azért foglalkoznak sajnos a játékosok a problémákkal *IS*...,mert kénytelenek...hiszen őket, a játékukat érinti...és ha valami "nem gömbölyü" egészében...akkor ugye nem teljes mértékig lehet azt a "feladatot" maradéktalanul ellátni...ráadásul megfelelni aminek és ahogy kellene...sajnos és szégyen amikor idáig elfajulnak a dolgok és ez nem csak a kézilabdára "jellemző"...
Sinka László és összeségébe az MKSZ csak kibuvokat keres és folyton a pénzhiányra hivatkoznak...
Nézőpont kérdése,hogy a csapat hogy teljesitett az ebn-vbn...becsületesen helytálltak és már dicséretes az addigi eljutásuk is azokat a "disznóságokat" ismervén ami sajnos a szövetségen bellüli nyüves belső harcokat illeti és jellemzi!
Az életben sem mindig fent van ugye a "mókuskerék"?....no azért el kellene rugaszkodni a földtől és bekellene ismerni,hogy biza évek hosszu sora óta ugy a lányok,mint a fiuk csak ott vannak mindig a világ éllóvasai között...még akkor is ha szövegelni,birálni,kritizálni és Elvárni mindenki csak a PÁLYASZÉLÉRŐL tud!
Ja kérem nem elvárni kell folyamatosan,hanem tenni is ahoz hogy "elvárások" lehessenek azoktól az EMBEREKTŐL...akik tudásuk javát adva évek óta nélkülöznek-lemondanak és keményen izzadva dolgoznak ugy az edzéseken...,mint a versenyeken,bajnokságokban stb...*és még embernyi megbecsülést sem kapnak...,ha netán éppen nem VB-EB elsők....*
No ezeken kell gondolkodni...

Kérdés: és amikor nem hoztad az eredményt,mert lehettél éppen "rosszabb" formában...ugyan akkor kit érdekelt öszintén a Te problémád??? sztem senkit csak a számonkérés maradt....

Több sportot űztem,volt amit sok éven át válogatott szinten,de Tudod akkor még nem a pénz hajhászása és a poziciók betőltéséért folytak a harcok a szövetségekben és a csapatoknál!
és akkor is voltak elvárások....csak anyit amennyit lehetet...Na ez ami mamár sajnos csak emlékezet....
Talán még annyit....ma már sajnos a csapatok VEZETŐINEK-TULAJDONOSAINAK nem az a fontos,hogy a versenyzői hogy jétszanak..csak mennyi haszon és bevétel lesz az eredményéből...na ez ami gusztustalan és egyre jellemzőbb...igaz burkoltan...Különben meg sztem baromiul nem számit és nem számithat...,hogy éppen nyerünk...avagy éppen veszitünk...,és megkockáztatom.... az sem fontos...., hogy jók vagyunk-e éppen....csak az kell egyedül..., hogy számítson..., hogy jól játszunk -e...és véleményem szerint azért ritka amikor a kézis lányok-fiuk xarul játszanak....

"A sport arra tanít, hogy becsületesen győzzünk, vagy emelt fővel veszítsünk. A sport tehát mindenre megtanít."

Azért ez annyira a szövetségekben "tevékenykedők" egyre nagyobb hányadára már nem igen mondható el....Sajnos!




Szia!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 14)

*Kézilabda BL. mindent megtett a Debrecen, de kiesett*
2010. 11. 13. 22.22


<RIGHT> 







*A Debrecen óriási csatában, 28-26-ra kikapott az osztrák Hypo NÖ otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 5. fordulójában, így biztosan csoportja utolsó helyén végez, és nem folytathatja szereplését a nemzetközi kupákban.*

* Eredmény, 5. forduló:
B csoport:
Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-DVSC-Korvex 28-26 (15-14)*

Mindkét csapat nehéz helyzetből várta a találkozót, mivel négy forduló után csupán két-két pontot gyűjtöttek csoportjukban, s az újabb vereség az utolsó helyet, és a búcsút jelentette volna számukra.
A mérkőzést nagy iramban kezdték a felek, s ugyan az elején az osztrákok voltak pontosabbak, a Debrecen hamar magához tért, és egyenlített. Mindkét együttesnél jobb és rosszabb perdiódusok váltották egymást, néhány percig a hazaiak, majd a magyarok domináltak, egyik gárda sem tudta leszakítani a másikat. A szakasz vége előtt hét perccel még Köstner Vilmos tanítványai vezettek két góllal, a szünetre mégis Hypo vonulhatott egygólos előnnyel (15-14).
A második félidőt álmosan kezdte a magyar együttes, az osztrákok pedig eredményes játékkal gyorsan négy gólra növelték az előnyüket. Még mielőtt nagy lett volna az ijedtség, a DVSC magához tért, s a játékrész közepére egyenlíteni tudott, sőt a 47. perc végén a kiválóan játszó Bognár találatával 22-21-re ismét a hajdúsági együttes vezetett.
Ezt követően aztán újra pontatlanná vált a magyar csapat, a Hypo pedig pontos támadásokkal néhány perc alatt nem csupán fordított, de háromgólos előnyhöz jutott. A hajrában mindent megpróbált a DVSC, egy perccel a lefújás előtt egy gólra felzárkózott, ám a legfontosabb pillanatokban az osztrákok kapusa hárítani tudott, s kétgólos Hypo-sikerrel zárult a mérkőzés.
A csoport utolsó helyén álló Debrecen a nyitófordulóban hazai pályán 22-21-re győzött a Hypo ellen, így az egymás elleni összevetésben az osztrákok a jobbak, ami azt jelenti, hogy akkor sem előzheti meg riválisát, ha az utolsó fordulóban győz, a Hypo pedig veszít, s a KEK-ben sem folytathatja szereplését.
* vasárnap:
*HC Leipzig (német) - Itxako Navarra (spanyol), vasárnap 15 ó 
A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe, míg a harmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.​<CENTER></CENTER>


*BL: a győri henger maga alá temette a Zvezdát*
2010. 11. 13. 18.58 


<RIGHT> 






*Legszebb arcát mutatta a Győri Audi ETO KC, és hazai pályán 33-22-re nyert az orosz Zvezda Zvenyigorod ellen a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája D csoportjának ötödik fordulójában. A vendégek sem támadásban sem védekezésben nem tudta felvenni a versenyt a házigazdákkal, akik olyan fölényben játszottak, hogy a végén még a fiatalokat is pályára küldhette az első egymás elleni meccsen még győzedelmeskedő oroszok ellen. Győzelmével továbbjutott csoportjából a Győr.*

Győzelmével a Győr továbbjutott a legjobb nyolc közé, az utolsó kvartettből meccsen a Krim Ljublijana ellen már a csoportelsőség a tét. 

*Győri AUDI ETO KC – Zvezda Zvenyigorod 33-22 (19-12)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 19)

*Kézilabda BL: idegenbeli bravúrgyőzelem a Szegedtől*
2010. 11. 18. 19.37


<RIGHT> 






*A Pick Szeged bravúros, 26-25-ös győzelmet aratott csütörtökön az előző idényben elődöntős orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi otthonában a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája C csoportjának 5. fordulójában, és ezzel nagy lépést tett a továbbjutás felé.*

* Férfi BL, 5. forduló:
C csoport:
Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) - Pick Szeged 25-26 (12-10)*

Bátran kezdett az esélytelenebb Szeged, és tartotta a lépést a helyi "Medvékkel", sőt, 4-3-ra vezetett is. Ezután sorozatban négyszer volt eredményes a hazai csapat, így Skaliczki László vezetőedző időt kért. Csakhogy az oroszok lendülete nem tört meg, fokozatosan növelték a különbséget, közben két vendég büntető is kimaradt. A Tisza-partiak aztán a szünet előtti öt percben nem kaptak gólt, dobtak viszont hármat.
A pihenő után is sziporkázott a Szeged, és a 37. percben utolérte riválisát (15-15). Megzavarodott a Csehov, kettős emberhátrányba került, és ezt remekül használta ki a Pick (43. perc: 17-18). Időt kértek a vendéglátók, ám ahogy visszatértek a csapatok a pályára, Katzirz és Lékai is betalált. 17-21 után nagyobb sebességre kapcsolt a több poszton cserélő Medvegyi, és felzárkózott.
Tatai fontos pillanatban, emberhátrányban büntetőt védett, majd az ellentámadásból Butenko nem hibázott. Két és fél perccel a vége előtt 26-23-ra vezetett a Pick, ám két góllal feljött a Csehov. Csakhogy az utolsó támadásnál az oroszok a kapufát találták el, így bravúrgyőzelmet aratott Skaliczi együttese.
A Szeged legközelebb november 28-án lép pályára, akkor otthon szintén a Csehov lesz az ellenfele.

* Az állás:*
1. Csehovszki Medvegyi 7 pont/5 mérkőzés (162-143), 2. Valladolid (spanyol) 7/4 (117-107), *3. Pick Szeged 6/5,* 4. Aalborg (dán) 3/4, 5. Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz) 2/4, 6. Schaffhausen (svájci) 1/4

* B csoport:
Sa:vehof (svéd) - MKB Veszprém, vasárnap 15:15 ó
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## zoli1986 (2010 November 19)

A Győri Audi Eto nagyon jól játszott a múlt héten, és remélem hogy a hétvégén is győznek. Sajnáltam a Debrecent.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 20)

*Kézilabda: Avar György autóbalesetet szenvedett*
2010. 11. 19. 20.27 

<RIGHT> 






*Autóbalesetet szenvedett a Kecskemét férfi kézilabdacsapatának vezetőedzője, Avar György és felesége pénteken kora este a 47-es főúton, Székkutas és Orosháza között.*

A Csongrád Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság sajtószóvivője, Szenti Szabolcs az MTI-nek elmondta: a főút közelében egy földes úton haladt a lovas kocsi, amikor irányítója, egy ittas férfi leesett a bakról. Az állatok megvadultak, felszaladtak a 47-es főútra, és a lovas kocsi összeütközött egy személyautóval. A felismerhetetlenségig összetört autóban ketten utaztak, mindketten megsérültek. A lovas kocsit irányító férfi könnyebben sérült meg. Az egyik ló a balesetben elpusztult.
Feyér Zoltán, a Pajor Pálinka Kecskeméti SE ügyvezetője a távirati irodának megerősítette, hogy Avar György és felesége szenvedett közlekedési balesetet.
"Már beszéltem Gyurival, ő nincs rosszul, a felesége viszont komolyabban megsérült. Reméljük, minél előbb felépülnek, és az edzőt várjuk vissza a csapathoz" - nyilatkozta Feyér Zoltán.
A csapat a hétvégén nem játszik bajnoki mérkőzést, legközelebb *kedden, a szlovákiai Eperjesen találkozik a magyar bajnokság alapszakaszában, a Barátság Kupában szereplő Tatran Presovval, majd november 26-án fogadja az Orosházát.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kézilabda NB I: Bohus Beával is könnyen nyert a Békéscsaba*
2010. 11. 19. 19.54

<RIGHT> 






*Az újonc Érd és a vezetőedzőjét pihentető Békéscsaba is nyert a női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján.*

A férfiaknál az FTC simán győzött Orosházán.

* Női NB I:
*Alcoa-FKC-RightPhone - ÉTV-Érd 26-30 (10-15)
Szekszárd - Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 24-35 (10-17)
A vendégek kispadján Bohus Bea másodedző ült, a klub korábbi hivatalos tájékoztatása szerint Mátéfi Eszter vezetőedző pihen.

* Budapest Bank férfi liga:
*Orosháza - FTC-Sporek 20-28 (11-13)​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*Férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa idegenben nyert a Tatabánya*
2010. 11. 20. 22.09

<RIGHT> 






*Kétgólos győzelmet aratott a Tatabánya a bosnyák Banja Luka vendégeként a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa 16 közé jutáért zajló párharcának szombati, első mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
* férfi EHF Kupa, a 16 közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés: 
*Banja Luka (bosnyák) - Tatabánya Carbonex 23-25 (11-12) *
*A visszavágót jövő szombaton rendezik.*​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kézilabda BL: debreceni vereség Spanyolországban*
2010. 11. 20. 20.38 

<RIGHT> 






*A Debrecen 15 gólos vereséget szenvedett szombaton, Spanyolországban a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája B csoportjának hatodik, egyben utolsó fordulójában.*

Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy a magyar csapat negyedikként zár, azaz nem folytathatja nemzetközi szereplését.

*Női BL, 6. (utolsó) forduló: 
B csoport: 
*Itxako Navarra (spanyol) - DVSC-Korvex 39-24 (20-14)
Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-HC Leipzig (német) 20-23 (12-11)

* Az állás*:
1. Navarra 10 pont, 2. Leipzig 8, 3. Hypo NÖ 4, 4. DVSC 2

*D csoport:
korábban:*
Győri Audi ETO KC - Krim Ljubljana (szlovén) 26-21 (11-9)
​
*vasárnap:*
Podravka Koprivnica (horvát)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) 17:15 ó
*Az állás:*
*1. Győr 10 pont,* 2. Ljubljana 8, 3. Zvenyigorod 4/5 mérkőzés, 4. Koprivnica 0/5

A csoportokból az első két-két helyezett jutott a középdöntőbe, amelynek sorsolását kedden tartják Bécsben. A harmadik helyezettek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjében folytatják szereplésüket.


*Kézilabda BL: a Hamburg és a Montpellier is nyert a Veszprém csoportjában*
2010. 11. 20. 19.11

<RIGHT> 






*A Hamburg saját közönsége előtt, a Montpellier pedig idegenben győzött szombaton az MKB Veszprém csoportjában, a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája ötödik fordulójában.*

* Eredmények, 5. forduló:
B csoport:
*Hamburg (német)-Tatran Presov (szlovák) 35-23 (17-11)
Kolding (dán)-Montpellier (francia) 28-36 (13-19)

*vasárnap*:
Sa:vehof (svéd)-MKB Veszprém 15:15 ó

* Az állás*:
* 1. Veszprém 8 pont/4 mérkőzés*, 2. Hamburg 6 (158-138), 3. Montpellier 6 (154-137), 4. Kolding 6 (157-156), 5. Sa:vehof 2/4, 6. Tatran Presov 0

* C csoport:
csütörtökön játszották:
*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz)-Pick Szeged 25-26
​
* vasárnap:
*Aalborg (dán)-Valladolid (spanyol) 15:50 ó

*Az állás:*
1. Csehovszki Medvegyi 7 pont (162-143), 2. Valladolid (spanyol) 7/4 (117-107), *3. Pick Szeged 6,* 4. Aalborg (dán) 3/4, 5. Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz) 2/4, 6. Schaffhausen (svájci) 1/4​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Kézilabda BL: kiharcolta otthon a csoportelsőséget a Győr*
2010. 11. 20. 18.52

<RIGHT> 






*Csoportgyőztes lett a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában a Győri Audi ETO KC, miután remek védekezéssel 26-21-re legyőzte vasárnap a vendég Krim Ljubljanát.*

* Női BL, 6. (utolsó) forduló:
D csoport:*​*
Győri Audi ETO KC - Krim Ljubljana (szlovén) 26-21 (11-9)​*

A fontos találkozót "törzshelyén" tekintette meg Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság frissen megválasztott elnöke, Győr polgármestere, olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok tornász. Mint a város vezetője a ViaSat3 csatornának elmondta, tervezik egy multifunkcionális csarnok építését, amely új otthona lehet a helyi csapatnak. Borkai amúgy rendszeres nézője a klub meccseinek.
Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy a vasárnap egymással játszó két gárda jutott a középdöntőbe, már csak a csoport első helye és a vele járó kedvezőbb sorsolás volt a tét. Ehhez az ETO-nak pontot kellett szereznie.
Parádés védekezéssel kezdett a Győr, Lunde még büntetőt is fogott, így csak a 8. percben dobta első gólját a Ljubljana. Ugyanakkor a vendégek sem zártak rosszul, emiatt negyedóra elteltével csupán 5-4 állt az eredményjelzőn. Mivel "lefagyott" a hazaiak góltermése, Konkoly Csaba vezetőedző időt kért, ettől gyorsabbá vált a játék. 9-5-nél Görbicz büntetőből arcon dobta a rivális kapust, akit le kellett cserélni. Aztán a Krim szintén időkéréssel próbált javítani játékán, és a félidő végére felzárkózott.
A szünet nem tett jót a színvonalnak, a folytatásban sok volt a hiba. Majdnem egyenlített a Krim, de az ETO előbb kapta el a fonalat, ennek köszönhetően a 39. percre 16-10-re meglépett. Megtört az egyre fáradtabb alakulat benyomását keltő szlovén bajnok, amely aztán időkéréssel se tudta megfékezni a hazaiak lendületét.
Negyedórával a vége előtt 19-13 volt az állás, a hazaiak pedig a továbbiakban arra törekedtek, hogy a különbség ne apadjon. Ez a tervük majdnem sikerült.
A középdöntőben a Győr – mint csoportelső – egy másik csoportelsőt, valamint két csoportmásodikat (de nem a Ljubljanát) – kapja a keddi sorsoláson.

* Vasárnap:
*Podravka Koprivnica (horvát)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) 17:15 ó

* Az állás*:
*1. Győr 10 pont/6 mérkőzés
*2. Ljubljana 8/6
--------------------
3. Zvenyigorod 4/5
-----------------
4. Koprivnica 0/5

Az első két helyezett jutott a középdöntőbe, amelynek sorsolását kedden tartják Bécsben. A harmadik helyezett Zvenyigorod a KEK nyolcaddöntőjében folytatja szereplését.

* Később:
B csoport:
*Itxako Navarra (spanyol) - DVSC-Korvex 19 ó
Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-HC Leipzig (német) 20:25 ó​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 22)

*Női kézilabda KEK: kiütéses győzelemmel 16 között az FTC*
2010. 11. 21. 18.30

<RIGHT> 






*Az FTC 53 (!) gólt dobva kiütéses sikert aratott a vasárnapi, népligeti visszavágón szlovák riválisa felett, s így kettős győzelemmel került a legjobb 16 közé a női kézilabda KEK-ben.*

*Eredmény:
*a 16 közé jutásért, visszavágó:
*FTC-Jógazdabank - Banovsky HK Gabor (szlovák) 53-26 (29-13)
*​*
*továbbjutott: az FTC kettős győzelemmel (az első meccsen 32-26-ra nyertek a zöld-fehérek)
A nyolcaddöntő sorsolását kedden tartják.

*Férfi kézilabda BL: tovább menetel a Veszprém*
2010. 11. 21. 17.13

<RIGHT> 






*Továbbra is százszázalékos az MKB Veszprém a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában: Mocsai Lajos csapata vasárnap 41-31-re győzött a svéd Sa:vehof göteborgi otthonában.*

*Férfi BL, B csoport, 5. forduló:
Sa:vehof (svéd)-MKB Veszprém 31-41 (15-22)*

A Veszprém esélyeshez méltóan kezdett, szinte minden támadása célt ért, és nem volt meglepő, hogy a 11. percben, 5-10-nél a hazaiak időt kértek.
A tetemes előny birtokában kicsit megnyugodott a magyar bajnok, így Mocsai Lajos megpróbálta ismét feltüzelni tanítványait. Ez sikerült, mert megint visszaállt a megnyugtató különbség. A veszprémiek átlagban hetven százalékos pontossággal lőttek kapura.
A második félidő elejét alaposan meghajtotta a Sa:vehof, és amikor kettős emberelőnyhöz jutott, felzárkózott 24-22-re. Azonos létszámban a Veszprém visszavette az irányítást, ám elhúzni már nem tudott az erőre kapott svéd alakulattól.
Ahogy telt az idő, úgy lett ismét magabiztos a vendéggárda, és a végén Vujin tizedik góljával tízgólosra nőtt a vezetés (29-39).
A két csapat a következő körben is találkozik, jövő szombaton a Veszprém Arénában lehet begyűjteni a két pontot.
A Mocsai-csapat a csoportkör felénél négy pont előnnyel vezet riválisaival szemben, és ez jó alap a B jelű hatos megnyeréséhez.

*Az állás:*
*1. MKB Veszprém 10 pont,* 2. Hamburg (német) 6 (158-138), 3. Montpellier (francia) 6 (154-137), 4. Kolding (dán) 6 (157-156), 5. Sa:vehof 2, 6. Tatran Presov (szlovák) 0​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Kézilabda: három női csapatunk várja a kupasorsolást*
2010. 11. 23. 02.26

<RIGHT> 






*Három magyar női kézilabdacsapat, a Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjében érdekelt Győr, a KEK nyolcadöntőjébe jutott Ferencváros és az EHF Kupában szintén 16 között járó Vác várja az európai kupák keddi, bécsi sorsolását.*

A Győri Audi ETO KC csoportelsőként jutott tovább, így biztos, hogy egy másik csoportelsőt - a montenegrói Buducnost Podgoricát, a búcsúzó Debrecen kvartettjéből továbblépő spanyol Itxako Navarrát vagy a norvég Larvikot -, valamint két csoportmásodikot - az orosz Dinamo Volgogradot, a német HC Leipziget vagy a román Oltchim Valceát - kapja ellenfélnek. A szintén csoportmásodik szlovén Krim Ljubljana nem lehet rivális, mivel a csoportkörben már találkozott a két alakulat.
A BL középdöntőjének hat fordulóját 2011. február 5. és március 20. között rendezik meg. A játéknapok: 2011. február 5/6., 12/13., 19/20., március 5/6., 12/13. és 19/20. A két négyes első és második helyezettje jut az áprilisi elődöntőbe. A kétmeccses finálét májusban tartják.
A KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe került FTC-Jógazdabank kettős győzelemmel jutott túl a szlovákiai Banovsky HK Gaboron, akárcsak az EHF Kupában a Syma-Vác a spanyol Elda Prestigión. Utóbbi két kupában az első mérkőzéseket 2011. február 5-én vagy 6-án, a visszavágókat pedig egy héttel később rendezik majd a 16 között.
A kontinentális szövetség hétfőn közölte, hogy a Ferencvárost és a Vácot nem az első, hanem a második kalapba sorolta. Így előbbi a debreceni BL-es csoportból átkerült osztrák Hypo NÖ, valamint a dán FIF Copenhagen, az utóbbi két BL-kiírásban győztes Viborg, a francia Toulon, a német Blomberg-Lippe, a román Constanta, a győri BL-kvartettből kiesett orosz Zvezda Zvenyigorod és a svéd Lugi közül kaphat ellenfelet. A váciaknak a dán Midtjylland, az Esbjerg, a Holstebrö, a spanyol Sagunto, a holland VOC Amsterdam, a norvég Byasen, az orosz Lada Toljatti vagy a szerb Zajecar juthat.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Kézilabda: a BL címvédője lesz az FTC ellenfele a KEK-ben*
2010. 11. 23. 12.01

<RIGHT> 






*A Győri Audi ETO KC a norvég Larvikkal, az orosz Dinamo Volgograddal és a német HC Leipziggel került azonos középdöntős csoportba a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája keddi sorsolásán.*

A csoportból az első két helyezett jut tovább. A győrieknek komoly riválisuk lesz az otthon remek Volgográd és Lipcse, míg a Larvikban több világ és olimpiai bajnok játszik. A németek többek között a DVSC-Korvex kiejtésével kerültek a nyolc közé.
"Ezek az ellenfelek, ezek ellen kell felkészülni. A Larvik a világelső norvég női kézilabdázás képviselője, a lipcseiek mentálisan nagyon erősek, az utolsó másodpercig keményen küzdenek, a Volgograd pedig szintén a topnemzet Oroszország bajnoka immár sorozatban két éve. A túloldalon a Valceát és a Podgoricát előre kikiáltották döntősnek, az Itxako is remek erőt képvisel. A Ljubljanánál kérdés, hogy tavaszra felépülnek-e a sérültjei. Úgy gondolom, hogy a pillanatnyi forma dönt majd el meccseket, és a továbbjutást. Most az a legfontosabb, hogy minél jobban feltérképezzük a riválisainkat" - mondta az MTI-nek Konkoly Csaba, a Győr vezetőedzője.
Az európai szövetség már kedd délután közzétette a BL menetrendjét. Eszerint a Győr február 5-én vagy 6-án Volgogradban kezd, majd fogadja a Leipzig gárdáját, a 3. fordulóban pedig a Larvikhoz látogat. Március 5-én vagy 6-án Lipcsében lépnek pályára Pálingerék, aztán vendégül látják a Dinamót, végül - március 19-én vagy 20-án - a Larvikot.
A KEK negyeddöntőjében az FTC-Jógazdabank az egyik legnehezebb ellenfelet, a Bajnokok Ligája utolsó két kiírásában diadalmaskodó, ám az idén valamelyest meggyengült, így a legerősebb sorozatban már elvérző dán Viborgot kapta. Az első meccs Dániában lesz.
Kökény Bea ügyvezető szerint a lehetséges ellenfelek közül a legnehezebbet kapták.
"Még a többi, BL-ből csoportharmadikként átkerült csapat is jobb lett volna. Így alakult, sajnálom" - fogalmazott a korábbi világválogatott irányító.
Az EHF Kupában a 16 között a Syma-Vác a norvég Byasennel akadt össze, itt is idegenben kezd a magyar csapat.
"Nem jó a sorsolásunk. Nem rossz a Byasen, ráadásul messze is van. Megpróbáljuk elérni, hogy egy helyszínen, náluk vagy nálunk legyen mindkét találkozó. Az esélyekről nem tudok mit mondani, február messze van még" - jegyezte meg Németh András, a váciak mestere.

* A BL középdöntőjében:
*​*
**1. csoport*:
Buducsnoszt Podgorica (montenegrói), Itxako Navarra (spanyol), Krim Ljubljana (szlovén), Oltchim Valcea (román)

*2. csoport*:
*GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC,* *Larvik (norvég), Dinamo Volgograd (orosz), HC Leipzig (német)*​*​*​*játéknapok:* *2011. február 5/6., 12/13., 19/20., március 5/6., 12/13. és 19/20. A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut az áprilisi elődöntőbe.*


*Az EHF Kupa nyolcaddöntőjében:
*​*
**BYASEN (NORVÉG)- SYMA-VÁC
*Olimpija Ljubljana (szlovén)-Tvis Holstebro (dán)
FC Midtjylland (dán)- H.A.C. (francia)
VfL Oldenburg (német)-Zajecar (szerb)
Dunarea Braila (román)-Esbjerg (dán)
Mar Sagunto (spanyol)-Kuban Krasznodar (orosz)
KIF Vejen (dán)-VOC Amsterdam (holland)
Lada Toljatti (orosz)-Metalurg Szkopje (macedón)

* játéknapok*:
*1. mérkőzés 2011. február 5. vagy 6., visszavágó 2011. február 12. vagy 13.*

* A KEK nyolcaddöntőjében:*

*VIBORG (DÁN)- FTC-JÓGAZDABANK
*Lugi (svéd)-Tertnes Bergen (norvég)
Blomberg-Lippe(német)-Fram (izlandi)
Metz (francia)-Hypo Niederösterreich (osztrák)
Lokomotiva Zagreb (horvát)-Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz)
Tomis Constanta (román) - Rosztov-Don (orosz)
Knjaz Milos (szerb)-Toulon (francia)
FIF Copenhagen (dán)-Mar Alicante (spanyol)

* játéknapok*:
* 1. mérkőzés 2011. február 5. vagy 6., visszavágó 2011. február 12. vagy 13.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## zoli1986 (2010 November 25)

Gratulálok a győri kézis lányoknak! remélem a második csoportkörből is simán továbbjutnak.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Kézilabda: a Telenor Kupa az Eb főpróbája*
2010. 11. 26. 11.37 

<RIGHT> 






*A december 7-én kezdődő női kézilabda Európa-bajnokság főpróbája lesz a szombattól hétfőig tartó Telenor Kupa.*

A keret még az utolsó szűkítés előtt áll, és a tunéziai, valamint az ukránok elleni mérkőzés után dönt Mátéfi Eszter szövetség kapitány, ki legyen a 16 utazó – hangzott el a Miskolcon és Tiszaújvárosban tartandó tornát felvezető pénteki sajtótájékoztatón.
"Sajnos, a keretet nem csak én állítottam össze, gondolok itt a sérültekre. Tóth Tímea vagy Zácsik Szandra utazó lett volna, de mindketten itthon maradnak. Akik a rendelkezésre állnak, ők utoljára a Telenor Kupán bizonyíthatnak. Bízom benne, hogy mindenki átérzi, milyen fontos ez a torna, és szép eredményt érünk el" – mondta Mátéfi Eszter. Hozzátette: a csapaton belül egészséges a rivalizálás, és szeretne versenyhelyzetet teremteni a Telenor Kupán is.
A világklasszis kapus, Pálinger Katalin jelezte: a tavalyi vb-t pihenés miatt kihagyta, és most újult erővel várja a fontos Eb-t, amelyről az első helyezett már indulási jogot szerez a londoni olimpiára.
"A szezon elején rendezett dániai Világkupán jó volt ismét válogatott színekben szerepelni, és most még fokozottabban váron az Eb-t. Szeretnénk bebizonyítani, hogy jó csapatunk van!" – jegyezte meg a győri hálóőr.
Jövő keddtől már csak 16-an folytatják a felkészülést Tatán, és lesz két edzőmeccs is. Az egyik a dunaújvárosi csapattal, a másik a serdülő fiú válogatottal.
A magyarok december 6-án utaznak Lillehammerbe, majd 7-én a szlovén, 8-án a francia, 10-én pedig a társrendező norvég csapat lesz az ellenfél. A kvartettből az első három jut tovább, és magukkal viszik az egymás elleni eredményeket.

* A Telenor Kupa programja:*​*​** szombat:
*Magyarország-Tunézia, Miskolc 12:55 ó

* vasárnap:
*Magyarország-Ukrajna, Tiszaújváros 12:55 ó
​
* hétfő:
*Ukrajna-Tunézia, Tiszaújváros 17 ó

*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 18 fős kerete:
kapusok*: Herr Orsolya (SYMA-Vác), Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC), Triffa Ágnes (DVSC-Korvex)
*jobbszélsők*: Bódi Bernadett (Budapest Bank-Békéscsabai ENK SE), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC Jógazdabank)
j*obbátlövők*: Bulath Anita (DVSC-Korvex), Sopronyi Anett (DVSC-Korvex)
*irányítók*: Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC Jógazdabank), Temes Bernadett (SYMA-Váci NKSE)
*beállók*: Ábrahám Szilvia (Veszprém Barabás KC), Szabó Valéria (DVSC-Korvex), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC Jógazdabank)
*balátlövők*: Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC Jógazdabank), Szekeres Klára (Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba)
*balszélsők*: Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC), Vincze Melinda (Alcoa FKC RightPhone)
*tartalék:* Juhász Gabriella (DVSC-Korvex)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## Petike1986 (2010 November 26)

A férfi csapatok közül az MKB tovább fog jutni, a Szegednek nincs sok esélye.
A nőknél pedig természetesen a Győr.
Görbicz a legnagyobb!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

Petike! Sztem azért csak az lenne az igazi,ha minden csapatunk tovább jutna...keményen megdolgoztak eddig is...és van annyi bennük,hogy haladjanak felfelé....
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

Petike1986 írta:


> Görbicz a legnagyobb!


 

No azért Anita is csak a többiek jó játéka mellet tudja hozni amit....Vérten Orsiék és a többiek is jók...vagy is a válogatott egy az egyben...


----------



## lenand76 (2010 November 27)

Gratula a Győrnek a BL-s teljesítményéhez. Csak így tovább!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

*EHF Kupa: az első meccs után tízgólos hátrányban a Dunaferr*
2010. 11. 26. 23.50

<RIGHT> 






*A pályaválasztói jogáról lemondó Dunaferr tízgólos vereséget szenvedett a Porto otthonában a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupában a 16 közé jutásért rendezett első mérkőzésen.*


*Férfi EHF Kupa, a 16 közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés:
*Dunaferr-Porto (portugál) 27-37 (11-20)
A találkozón hivatalosan a dunaújvárosi klub volt a házigazda. A visszavágót vasárnap rendezik ugyancsak Portóban.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Férfi kézilabda NB I: győzött a vendég Csurgó*
2010. 11. 26. 23.37

<RIGHT> 






*A Budapest Bank férfi kézilabda NB I pénteki mérkőzésein:*

Pajor Pálinka-Kecskemét - Orosháza 36-28 (20-14)
Uniqa-Pécs - Csurgó 25-28 (9-15)
​
<CENTER></CENTER>





*Nyárig Bohus Bea irányítja a Békéscsabát*
2010. 11. 26. 16.49 

<RIGHT> 






*A szezon végéig Bohus Beát nevezték ki a jelenleg hatodik helyen álló Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba női kézilabdacsapatának vezetőedzőjének.*

Az egyesület pénteki közleménye szerint Mátéfi Eszter - aki egyben az Eb-re készülő női válogatott szövetségi kapitánya - szerződésének további szüneteltetése mellett az elnökség a bajnokság végéig Bohust nevezte ki a csapat vezetőedzőjének.
Bohus munkáját a szezon végéig mindenben segíti Szabó Károly, az egyesület elnöke és szakmai vezetője. A klubvezetés más szakemberrel nem is tárgyalt.
Bohus Bea a klub saját nevelésű játékosaként a Békéscsaba csapatában kezdte pályafutását, majd 1997-től 2005 nyaráig a Dunaferr együttesében szerepelt. Játékos karrierjének befejezése után 2005-ben tért vissza Békéscsabára, és vezetőként kezdte segíteni nevelő klubját. 2007 nyarán vette át a helyi ifjúsági csapat szakmai munkájának irányítását, és Mátéfi Eszter másodedzőjeként párhuzamosan a felnőtt együttes mellett is szerepet vállalt.
A korábbi kitűnő beállós játékosként 69 alkalommal szerepelt a magyar felnőtt válogatottban, többszörös magyar bajnok, Magyar Kupa-győztes, emellett Bajnokok Ligáját és EHF Kupát is nyert a Dunaújvárossal. Bohus Bea a válogatott tagjaként világbajnoki ezüstérmet és Európa-bajnoki bronzérmet szerzett, valamint tagja volt az athéni olimpián ötödik helyezett együttesnek is. Mátéfi Eszter segítőjeként részese volt az Előre NKSE két bajnoki negyedik helyének és Magyar Kupa-bronzérmének, a nyáron főiskolai világbajnoki címet szerzett női válogatott munkáját pedig másodedzőként segítette.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

*Telenor Kupa: könnyű győzelemmel kezdtek a lányok*
2010. 11. 27. 17.06

<RIGHT> 






*A tíz nap múlva kezdődő Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar női kézilabda-válogatott gond nélkül győzött a tunéziai csapat ellen a Telenor Kupa első játéknapján, Miskolcon.*

* Telenor Kupa, 1. nap (Miskolc):
Magyarország-Tunézia 36-22 (21-12)*

Az hamar kiderült, hogy nincs egy súlycsoportban a két együttes. A 8. percben már 7-2 volt az állás, és ekkor a vendégek időt kértek. Amíg Mátéfi-csapat könnyedén fonta támadásait, és védekezésben is remek volt – végszükség esetén Pálinger védett -, addig az afrikai alakulat szinte alig tudott biztos lövőhelyzetbe kerülni, a kiszolgáltatott kapusok pedig szinte nem találkoztak a labdával.
A magyarok a folytatásban is könnyedén növelték a különbséget, és a két szélső, Kovacsicz, valamint Vérten mindig ziccerbe került a hosszú indítások után. A 18. percben, 13-6-nál Szamoránskyt kiállították, de ez sem okozott gond, és a szünet előtt már a „közte tízért” hajtott az együttes, sikerrel (20-10). A pihenő előtt egy valami volt döntetlen: a Kovacsicz-Vérten gólcsata 7-7-re állt.
A folytatásra több poszton is cserélt a kapitány, és kellett néhány perc, mire megint beindult a játék. Herr a kapuban ott folytatta, ahol Pálinger abbahagyta, és elől az újak is megtalálták a rést a védőfalon. A csapat tett azért, hogy a veszprémi Ábrahám belője első gólját a válogatottban, és a szülinapos Sopronyi se maradjon találat nélkül.
A kétszámjegyű különbség végig megmaradt, és mindenki játéklehetőséget kapott a végére.
*Vasárnap már sokkal nehezebb lesz, hiszen az ukránok komoly erőt képviselnek. Amennyiben sikerül megint győzni, úgy megnyeri a Telenor Kupát a magyar válogatott.*

* A további program:
*​*
** vasárnap:
*Magyarország-Ukrajna, Tiszaújváros 12:55 ó
​
* hétfő:
*Ukrajna-Tunézia, Tiszaújváros 17 ó​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 28)

*EHF Kupa: hazai pályán is legyőzte a Tatabánya a Banja Lukát*
2010. 11. 27. 20.08 

<RIGHT> 






*Bejutott a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa legjobb 16 csapata közé a Tatabánya, amely az egy hete idegenben aratott 25-23-as sikert követően szombaton, hazai pályán 29-21-re nyert a bosnyák Banja Luka ellen.*

* Férfi EHF Kupa, a 16 közé jutásért, visszavágó:
Tatabánya-Carbonex - Banja Luka (bosnyák) 29-21 (13-11)*​*​​**Továbbjutott:* *a Tatabánya kettős győzelemmel
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



*Bajnokok Ligája: hazai pályán sem hibázott a Veszprém*
2010. 11. 27. 19.07

<RIGHT> 






*A hatodik forduló után is hibátlan az MKB Veszprém a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában: Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző csapata szombaton remek második félidei teljesítményével simán nyert saját csarnokában a svéd Sa:vehof ellen*
*.*
* Férfi BL, 6. forduló:
B csoport:
*​*
**MKB Veszprém - Sa:vehof (svéd) 38-34 (17-15)*

A két csapat a múlt vasárnap találkozott először a mostani sorozatban, akkor a veszprémiek 41-31-re győztek idegenben, így itthon is sima sikerre volt kilátás.
Csakhogy a vendégek "felszívták" magukat, ennek eredményeként negyedóra elteltével 6-6 állt az eredményjelzőn. Ekkor azonban két svéd büntető kimaradt, Vujin viszont bevágta a ziccereit, 10-7-nél pedig a Sa:vehof vezetőedzője időt kért. Egy ideig nem tört meg a Veszprém lendülete, ám 15-10-nél – amikor a védelem oszlopát, Lusnyikovot kiállították – már igen. A szünetig szorosabb lett az állás.
A pihenő jót tett a magyar bajnoknak. Olyan tempót diktált, melyet a svéd listavezető nem tudott követni. Az időkérés sem segített, kis híján kétszámjegyűre nőtt a különbség (28-19). A Sa:vehof csak akkor tudott lépést tartani, amikor emberelőnyben játszott, amúgy semmi esélye sem volt már ebben a szakaszban. A hajrában kicsit kiengedett a Veszprém, így nem lett nagyon nagy a verés.
A BL góllövőlistáját vezető Vujin most 11-szer talált a kapuba, ezzel a mezőny legeredményesebbje volt.
A már biztos nyolcaddöntős Veszprém egy hét múlva legnagyobb riválisánál, a német Hamburgnál vendégeskedik, s ha megint nyer, szinte biztosan a csoport élén végez.

* Vasárnap:
*Tatran Presov (szlovák)-Hamburg (német) 16 ó
Montpellier (francia)-Kolding (dán) 17 ó

* Az állás*:
* 1. MKB Veszprém 12 pont/6 mérkőzés,*
2. Hamburg 6/5 (158-138),
3. Montpellier 6/5 (154-137),
4. Kolding 6/5 (157-156), 5. Sa:vehof 2/6, Tatran Presov 0/5

* C csoport:
*Pick Szeged-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz), vasárnap 17:25 ó
​
<CENTER></CENTER>




XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 29)

*Görbicz nem utazik a női kézilabda Eb-re*
2010. 11. 29. 10.43

<RIGHT> 







*Súlyos ujjsérülés miatt Görbicz Anita nem utazik a jövő kedden kezdődő, dán-norvég közös rendezésű női kézilabda Európa-bajnokságra.*

A világklasszis irányító bal kezének hüvelykujjában szakadt el a szalag a vasárnapi, ukránok elleni felkészülési mérkőzésen, és emiatt már hétfőn műteni kell.
Szikra-Mezey Csaba, a válogatott fizioterapeutája az MTI-nek elmondta: a győri orvosi stáb azért döntött a műtét mellett, mert ha erre csak az Eb után kerülne sor, akkor plasztikázni kellene a sérült testrészt.
Mátéfi Eszter szövetség kapitány együttese kedden folytatja a munkát Tatán, a szakvezető a győri játékmester kidőlése miatt még nem jelöli ki az utazó 16-os keretet, így 17-en készülnek az edzőtáborban.
A magyarok az Eb lillehammeri csoportjában december 7-én a szlovénokkal, 8-án a franciákkal, 10-én pedig a társrendező, olimpiai bajnok norvégokkal találkoznak, a kvartettből az első három válogatott jut a középdöntőbe.

*  A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 17 fős kerete:*​*
kapusok:​*Herr Orsolya (SYMA-Vác), Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC), Triffa Ágnes (DVSC-Korvex)
*jobbszélsők:* Bódi Bernadett (Budapest Bank-Békéscsabai ENK SE), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC Jógazdabank)
*jobbátlövők:* Bulath Anita (DVSC-Korvex), Sopronyi Anett (DVSC-Korvex)
*irányítók:* Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC Jógazdabank), Temes Bernadett (SYMA-Váci NKSE)
*beállók:* Ábrahám Szilvia (Veszprém Barabás KC), Szabó Valéria (DVSC-Korvex), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC Jógazdabank)
*balátlövők:* Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC Jógazdabank), Szekeres Klára (Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba)
*balszélsők:* Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC), Vincze Melinda (Alcoa FKC RightPhone)
*tartalék:* Juhász Gabriella (DVSC-Korvex)​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kézilabda BL: másodszor már nem sikerült a szegedi bravúr a Medvegyi ellen*
2010. 11. 28. 19.41

<RIGHT> 






*A Pick Szeged nem tudta megismételni bravúros idegenbeli győzelmét a Csehovszki Medvegyi ellen; Skaliczki László legénysége vasárnap hazai pályán 29-22-re kikapott az orosz csapattól a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája C csoportjának 6. fordulójában.*

* Eredmény:
Férfi BL, 6. forduló, C csoport:
Pick Szeged-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 22-29 (8-16)
* 
A bravúros, 26-25-ös szegedi siker után kemény visszavágásra készültek az oroszok, akik már a meccs elején elhúztak 3-1-re, de ekkor még egyenlítettek a hazaiak. A folytatásban egyre jobban ellépett az előző idényben elődöntős vendégcsapat (4-8, 7-12), és végül megnyugtató nyolcgólos előnnyel zárta az első félidőt.
A szünet után sikerült a Skaliczi-gárdának egy kissé lefaragni a hátrányból (14-19), sőt a félidő derekán, 17-21-nél esély volt arra, hogy három gólra csökkenjen az oroszok előnye. A ziccert azonban nem tudták értékesíteni a szegediek, így maradt a hol öt, hol pedig hatgólos vendégvezetés, amely a hajrában egy elpackázott hazai helyzet után végül hétre nőtt.

*A csoport másik mérkőzésén: 
*Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)-Kadetten Schaffhausen (svájci) 31-32 (14-16)

*Az állás:*
1. Valladolid (spanyol) 10 pont/6 mérkőzés, 2. Csehovszki Medvegyi 9/6, *3. PICK SZEGED 6/6,* 4. Aalborg (dán) 4/6, 5. Schaffhausen (svájci) 3/5, 6. Minszk 2/5​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kézilabda: hamburgi pontvesztés a BL-ben, Dunaferr-búcsú az EHF Kupában*
2010. 11. 28. 20.36

<RIGHT> 






*A szlovák Tatran Presov férfi kézilabdacsapata megszerezte első pontját az MKB Veszprém Bajnokok Ligája-csoportjában: az eperjesiek a Hamburggal játszottak vasárnap döntetlent.*

* Eredmények:
Férfi BL, 6. forduló:
B csoport:
*Tatran Presov (szlovák)-Hamburg (német) 26-26 (13-15)
Montpellier (francia)-Kolding (dán) 40-25 (19-10)

*szombaton játszották:
MKB VESZPRÉM - Sa:vehof (svéd) 38-34 (17-15)
* 
* Az állás:*
* 1. MKB VESZPRÉM 12 pont,* 2. Montpellier 8, 3. Hamburg 7, 4. Kolding 6, 5. Sa:vehof 2, Tatran Presov 1
A Dunaferr a vasárnapi visszavágón is alulmaradt a Porto vendégeként a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupában, így nem jutott a 16 közé.


* Férfi EHF Kupa, a 16 közé jutásért, visszavágó:*​*
Porto (portugál)-Dunaferr 36-22 (16-5)
 továbbjutott:​*a Porto, kettős győzelemmel

* A pályaválasztói jogukról lemondó dunaújvárosiak pénteken 37-27-re kaptak ki Portóban.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*Kézilabda: Pálinger Katalin és Iváncsik Gergő az év legjobbja*

*A Magyar Kézilabda-szövetség elnöksége mai ülésén megválasztotta a 2010-es esztendő legjobb játékosait, összesen 18 kategóriában osztottak ki díjakat.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->*A két legrangosabb elismerést, az év férfi kézilabdázója, illetve az év női játékosa díjat a veszprémi szélső, Iváncsik Gergő, illetve a Győri Audi ETO KC kapusa Pálinger Katalin kapta.*


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*2010 LEGJOBB...*


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl22>Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém KC)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl22>Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi serdülő korú kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl24>Faluvégi Rudolf (PLER KC)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női serdülő korú kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl24>Szekerczés Luca (UKSE Szekszárd) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi ifjúsági korú kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl24>Debreczeni Dávid (PLER KC)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női ifjúsági korú kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl24>Hornyák Dóra (DVSC-KORVEX) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi junior korú kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl24>Takács Bence (Dunaferr SE)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női junior korú kézilabdázója*</TD><TD class=xl24>Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi felnőtt kézilabda védőjátékosa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Ilyés Ferenc (TBV Lemgo, német)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női felnőtt kézilabda védőjátékosa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Szabó Valéria (DVSC-KORVEX) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi kézilabda kapusa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém KC)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női kézilabda kapusa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*külföldi férfi kézilabda játékosa*</TD><TD class=xl24>Marko Vujin (szerb, MKB Veszprém KC)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*külföldi női kézilabda játékosa*</TD><TD class=xl24>Simona Spiridon (osztrák/román, Győri Audi ETO KC) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi felnőtt strandkézilabda játékosa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Babicz Balázs(AXA Beach Stars Bp. BHC)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női felnőtt strandkézilabda játékosa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Győri Ágnes(Szentendre NKE)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*férfi ifjúsági strandkézilabda játékosa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Varga Sándor (Fradi Beach Boyz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*női ifjúsági strandkézilabda játékosa*</TD><TD class=xl22>Tóth Emese Szilvia (Szentendre NKE) 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​*Női kézilabda: a norvég Heidi Löke a győriek új beállósa lehet*

*Norvég internetes forrás szerint: a világ egyik legjobb beállósa, Heidi Löke (Larvik) szerződése lejártával, vagyis jövő nyáron a Győri Audiba igazolhat. A hírt Vanyus Attila, a Győri Audi ETO KC elnöke nem erősítette meg, de nem is cáfolta.*
​*12 egykori szegedi a Pick ellen*

*Ma 18 órakor Kecskeméten lép pályára a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaligában.*

Kiss és Farkas (Nagy Levente sérült) kapus, Bajusz, Berta, Szabó, Simon, Vancsics, Temesvári, Varsandán és Gyuris. Ők tizenegyen egykor Pick-mezben feszítettek, ma már a Kecskemét férfi kézilabdacsapatának játékosai. Sőt, ha még hozzávesszük a Bács megyei alakulat mesterét, Avar Györgyöt is a listához – 20 évig volt a szegedi klub alkalmazásában –, akkor népes kis névsort sikerült összeállítani a Tisza-parti együttes ma esti (kezdés: 18 óra) ellenfeléről, a Kecskemétről. A felsorolásból is kiderül, nem számíthat könnyű meccsre a Szeged, az egykori játékosok biztos, hogy kettőzött erővel küzdenek majd.

A kétszeres magyar bajnok Skaliczki-alakulat szeptember 1-jén a nyitókörben 31–24-re nyert. Különösen a továbbra is remek formában kézilabdázó Lékai Máté számára volt emlékezetes a meccs, hiszen 10 góllal mutatkozott be új csapatában.

A hétvégi, Medvegyi elleni vereség után napi két tréninggel készült a társaság, a kisebb sérülések nem zavarták a munkát, így a Pick a legerősebb összeállításban szerepelhet.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 2)

*Kézilabda: győri panasz az EHF-nek*
2010. 12. 02. 10.39 

<RIGHT> 






* A Győr, valamint másik két középdöntős ellenfele, az orosz Dinamo Volgograd és a norvég Larvik panaszt tett az Európai Kézilabda Szövetségnél (EHF), amely a kvartett negyedik tagjának, a német HC Leipzignek a kérésére megváltoztatta a női Bajnokok Ligája menetrendjét.*

A lipcsei csarnok jövő március első hétvégéjén egy atlétikai viadalnak is otthont ad, ezért a csapat arra kérte az EHF-et, hogy több hazai meccsén fordított legyen a pályaválasztói jog. Csakhogy így a kiemelések alapján a legjobb mutatóval továbbjutó Győr nem két hazai meccsel zárja a februári-márciusi középdöntőt, hanem a leggyengébb továbbjutó Leipzignek adatik meg ez a fajta előny.
"Természetes elvárásunk, hogy a sorsolásnál elfoglalt helyünk szerint szeretnénk a mérkőzéseinket lejátszani. A Lipcse úgy mesterkedett, hogy ő játszhassa odahaza az utolsó két meccsét, annak ellenére, hogy a csoportba négyes sorszámmal került be. Nem hiába dolgoztunk azért, hogy csoportelsőként egyes vagy kettes sorszámból az elsőt kapjuk, és mi zárhassuk a középdöntőkört két otthoni csatával - mondta a handball.hu szaklapnak Vanyus Attila, a győriek klubelnöke, hozzátéve: mielőbbi választ vár az EHF-től.
Az eredeti kiírás szerint a Győr február 5-én vagy 6-án Volgogradban kezdene, majd fogadná a Leipzig gárdáját, a 3. fordulóban pedig a Larvikhoz látogatna. Március 5-én vagy 6-án Lipcsében lépnének pályára Pálingerék, aztán vendégül látnák a Dinamót, végül - március 19-én vagy 20-án - a Larvikot.
Az új verzió szerint az első három kör változatlan, de a negyedik fordulóban nem Lipcsében lépne fel a magyar bajnok, hanem fogadná a Volgogradot, majd utazna a HC Leipzighez, és végül vendégül látná a Larvikot.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 3)

*Kézilabda: a női válogatottat meghívták az előolimpiára*
2010. 12. 02. 18.17

<RIGHT> 






*A 2012-es londoni olimpia szervezőbizottsága (LOCOG) meghívta a magyar női kézilabda-válogatottat az előolimpiára - adta hírül csütörtökön a magyar szövetség honlapja.*

Az ötkarikás játékok hivatalos teszttornáját The London Handball Challenge Cup néven a tervek szerint 2011. november 23. és 27. között rendezik meg hat válogatott – köztük a házigazda brit – részvételével a londoni Olimpiai Parkban található Handball Arenában.
*A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség visszaigazolta a női válogatott részvételi szándékát.* A tornával kapcsolatos részleteket később véglegesítik a szervezők.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 3)

*Kézilabda BL: elfogadták a Győr panaszát*
2010. 12. 03. 16.29​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség (EHF) elfogadta a Győr, valamint másik két középdöntős ellenfele, az orosz Dinamo Volgograd és a norvég Larvik panaszát, és visszaállította az eredeti menetrendet a női Bajnokok Ligájában.*​ 
A győriek honlapja pénteken számolt be a diplomáciai sikerről.
A kvartett negyedik tagja, a német HC Leipzig azt szerette volna elérni, hogy - mivel csarnokában március első hétvégéjén atlétikai versenyt rendeznek - módosítsák a programot, ám így a legjobb kiemelésű Győr és a másik két gárda rosszabbul járt volna, ugyanakkor a lipcseiek - akik a legrosszabb mutatóval érkeztek a középdöntőbe - nyertek volna a változtatással. Az eredeti program szerint a Győr utolsó két meccsét otthon rendezheti, ám egy esetleges módosítással ez nem így lett volna.

A mostani EHF döntés nyomán visszaállt az eredeti menetrend, amely szerint a *Győr február 5-én vagy 6-án Volgográdban kezd, majd fogadja a Leipzig gárdáját, a 3. fordulóban pedig a Larvikhoz látogat. Március 5-én vagy 6-án Lipcsében lépnek pályára Pálingerék, aztán vendégül látják a Dinamót, végül - március 19-én vagy 20-án - a Larvikot.*​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## réti boglárka (2010 December 5)

Halihó! 
Tegnap a Pick Szeged legyőzte a Dinamo Minszk csapatát.!!
Fero Sulc 17!!! gólt dobott!
Szeged a Bl csoportjában a 3. helyen áll!!

Veszprém 1 gólos vereséget szenvedett a Hambur otthonában.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 6)

*Újabb brazil válogatott érkezik a Siófok női kézilabdacsapatához*
2010. 12. 05. 12.49

<RIGHT> 



*


Jaqueline Anastacio személyében újabb brazil válogatott kézilabdázóval erősödik a női NB I-ben tizedik helyen álló Siófok KC együttese.
*​*
*
A 23 éves játékos - akit tavaly hazája legjobbjává választottak - a brazil Metodista Sao Barnardótól igazolt Imre Vilmos volt szövetségi kapitány klubjához.
Két napja a 30 esztendős Silvia Helena Araujo Pinheiro szerződött az EHF Kupában is érdekelt spanyol Léon együttesétől a Balaton partjára.

Pinheróhoz hasonlóan a 173 centis, belső posztokon is bevethető Anastacio szintén tagja volt a világbajnokságon 15. válogatottnak, melyben - a svédek, a németek, az ukránok, a thaiföldiek és a japánok ellen betalálva - nyolc góllal zárta a tornát.
A két dél-amerikai 2012 májusáig kötelezte el magát a siófokiakhoz.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 7)

*Kézilabda Eb: már az első meccs döntő lehet*
2010. 12. 07. 02.45​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Szinte már az első, szlovénok elleni keddi mérkőzésen eldőlhet, hogy a legjobbjait sérülés miatt nélkülöző magyar női kézilabda-válogatott a várakozásnak megfelelően vagy az alatt teljesít a dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon.*​ 
A Görbicz Anita, Zácsik Szandra és Tóth Tímea kidőlésével meggyengült együttesnek elvileg egyetlen meccset kell nyernie csoportjában, hogy továbbjusson a középdöntőbe, ám a szlovénok után az ismét régi fényükben pompázó, vb-második franciák, valamint a vb-3., az utóbbi három kontinenstornán és a 2008-as pekingi olimpián aranyérmes, társrendező norvégok következnek.
A szlovénok az eddigi 13 egymás elleni mérkőzésen egyszer sem nyertek a magyarok ellen (11 vereség és 2 döntetlen a mérlegük), ám most úgy érzik, legyőzhetik Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány tartalékos alakulatát. Ahogy Sinka László, a magyar szövetség elnöke fogalmazott: "Mi és ők is erre a meccsre +hegyezik+ magukat."
Az elnökség a legjobb nyolc közé várja a csapatot, amelyben nagy szerep jut majd a tavalyi vb-re pihenőt kapott, ám most friss Pálinger Katalinra a kapuban, valamint a védelemre. A felkészülési meccseken jól zárt a védőfal, ám annak még Görbicz is a tagja volt, és az Eb más: ott igazi francia és norvég "bombázók" lőnek majd kapura. Pénzjutalom az első hat pozícióért jár: a helyezéstől függően sorrendben 15, 12, 10, 7, 5 és 4 millió forint a teljes csapatnak összesen.
Görbicz támadásban is alapember volt, így most három irányító is utazik. Az egyikük Kovacsics Anikó, aki a győri klubban is szokta helyettesíteni a világklasszist, és még mindig csak 19 éves, pedig túl van egy társ nélküli Bajnokok Ligája-döntőn. A másik Szucsánszki Zita, az FTC játékmestere, ő történetesen 23 esztendős, a harmadik pedig egy volt győri, a jelenleg Vácban irányító Temes Bernadett. Az adott meccsen derül majd ki, közülük ki képes összefogni a leghatékonyabban az együttest.
Ábrahám Szilvia és Temes személyében lesznek olyan játékosok is, akik még nem voltak világversenyen (utóbbi Világkupán már játszott). Előbbivel kapcsolatban érdekesség, hogy Veszprémből utoljára az 1980-as évek közepén volt női válogatott játékos.
"Csak remélem, hogy jó lesz a csapat a sok hiányzó ellenére is. Amennyit tudtunk, gyakoroltunk, ám Görbicz az utolsó felkészülési meccsen dőlt ki a sorból, és most éppen őt kell pótolni az egyik legfontosabb poszton. Ha az első meccsünk sikerülne, akkor az lendületet adhat a folytatásra" - mondta a hétfői elutazás előtt Mátéfi Eszter.
A magyar érdekeltségű csoporttal azonos ágon található a német-ukrán-svéd-holland kvartett, és nem lenne meglepő, ha ez lenne itt a végső sorrend is. A németek a legutóbbi két Eb-n negyedikek voltak, míg a tavalyi kínai vb-n hetedikként zártak, és most is szeretnének legalább az elődöntőig eljutni. Az ukránokkal egy hete találkozott a magyar csapat, és Tiszaújvárosban Pálingerék nyertek 30-27-re. A svédek és a hollandok vélhetően egymás között döntik el, ki jut a középdöntőbe.
A másik főágon vannak a világbajnok, olimpiai ezüstérmes oroszok, valamint a legutóbbi Eb-n második spanyolok, a mindig éremben reménykedő, bár az utolsó akadályban rendre elbukó románok, valamint az egyre erősebb montenegróiak.​ 
*A női kézilabda Európa-bajnokságra utazó csapat:*​ 
*kapusok:*
Herr Orsolya (klub: Syma-Vác, születési idő: 1984.11.23., válogatott mérkőzés: 96, gólok: 0)
Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC, 1978.12.06., 244, 1)
*jobbszélsők:*
Bódi Bernadett (Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba, 1986.03.09., 53, 85)
Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC-Jógazdabank, 1983.11.20., 88, 216)
*jobbátlövők:*
Bulath Anita (DVSC-Korvex, 1983.09.20., 39, 111)
Sopronyi Anett (DVSC-Korvex, 1986.11.27., 20, 35)
*irányítók:*
Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC, 1991.08.29., 19, 36)
Szucsánszki Zita (FTC-Jógazdabank, 1987.05.22., 58, 176)
Temes Bernadett (Syma-Vác, 1986.05.15., 16, 19)
*beállósok:*
Ábrahám Szilvia (Veszprém Barabás KC, 1983.08.01., 5, 3)
Szabó Valéria (DVSC-Korvex, 1983.03.02., 35, 50)
Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC-Jógazdabank, 1986.07.09., 80, 185)
*balátlövők:*
Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC-Jógazdabank, 1987.06.18., 79, 161)
Szekeres Klára (Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba, 1987.12.01., 18, 7)
*balszélsők:*
Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC, 1982.07.22., 114, 339)
Vincze Melinda (Alcoa FKC RightPhone, 1983.11.12., 33, 52)​ 
*Eb-történelem:*
1994 (Németország): 1. Dánia, 2. Németország, 3. Norvégia, 4. Magyarország
1996 (Dánia): 1. Dánia, 2. Norvégia, 3. Ausztria, ...10. Magyarország
1998 (Hollandia): 1. Norvégia, 2. Dánia, 3. Magyarország
2000 (Románia): 1. Magyarország, 2. Ukrajna, 3. Oroszország
2002 (Dánia): 1. Dánia, 2. Norvégia, 3. Franciaország, ...5. Magyarország
2004 (Magyarország): 1. Norvégia, 2. Dánia, 3. Magyarország
2006 (Svédország): 1. Norvégia, 2. Oroszország, 3. Franciaország, ...5. Magyarország
2008 (Macedóni): 1. Norvégia, 2. Spanyolország, 3. Oroszország, ...8. Magyarország​ 
*A csoportriválisok elleni mérleg magyar szempontból:*
*Szlovénia:*
13 mérkőzés, 11 győzelem, 2 döntetlen, 0 vereség, 401 lőtt gól, 329 kapott gól, utolsó mérkőzés: 2009.03.04., Ózd 37-25 (Pannon Kupa)
*Franciaország:*
43/28-1-14 (1030-884), utolsó mérkőzés: 2010.09.23., Aarhus 26-29 (Világkupa-csoportmérkőzés)
*Norvégia:*
75/49-3-23 utolsó mérkőzés: 2009.12.09. Szocsu, 19-25 (vb-csoportmérkőzés)​ 
*A dán-norvég közös rendezésű női kézilabda Európa-bajnokság csoportjai és a program:*​ 
*A csoport* (Aalborg): Spanyolország, Dánia, Románia, Szerbia
*B csoport* (Aarhus): Montenegró, Horvátország, Oroszország, Izland
*C csoport* (Larvik): Németország, Ukrajna, Svédország, Hollandia
*D csoport* (Lillehammer): Norvégia, *MAGYARORSZÁG,* Franciaország, Szlovénia​ 
*december 7., kedd:*
*1. forduló:*
A csoport (Aalborg): Románia-Spanyolország 18:15 ó, Dánia-Szerbia 20:45​ 
B csoport (Aarhus): Oroszország-Montenegró 18:15 ó, Horvátország-Izland 20:15 ó​ 
C csoport (Larvik): Németország-Svédország 17:45 ó, Ukrajna-Hollandia 19:45 ó​ 
D csoport (Lillehammer): *MAGYARORSZÁG-Szlovénia 18:15 ó,* Norvégia-Franciaország 20:15 ó​ 
*december 8., szerda:*
*2. forduló*:
*C csoport* (Larvik): Ukrajna-Svédország 17:45 ó, Németország-Hollandia 19:45 ó​ 
*D csoport* (Lillehammer): *Franciaország-MAGYARORSZÁG 18:15* ó, Norvégia-Szlovénia 20:15 ó​ 
*december 9., csütörtök:*
*2. forduló:*
A csoport (Aalborg): Spanyolország-Szerbia 18:45 ó, Dánia-Románia 20:45 ó
B csoport (Aarhus): Montenegró-Izland 18:15 ó, Oroszország-Horvátország 20:15 ó
*december 10., péntek:*
*3. forduló*:
C csoport (Larvik): Svédország-Hollandia 17:45 ó, Németország-Ukrajna 19:45 ó
*D csoport* (Lillehammer): Franciaország-Szlovénia 18:15 ó, *Norvégia-MAGYARORSZÁG 20:15 ó*
*december 11., szombat:*
*3. forduló:*
A csoport (Aalborg): Románia-Szerbia 18:45 ó, Dánia-Spanyolország 20:45 ó
B csoport (Aarhus): Oroszország-Izland 18:15 ó, Montenegró-Horvátország 20:15 ó
*középdöntő:*
I. csoport (Herning): A csoport 1. helyezettje, B1, A2, B2, A3, B3 - napi kezdési időpontok: 16:45 ó, 18:45 ó, 20:45 ó
II. csoport (Lillehammer): C1, D1, C2, D2, C3, D3 - napi kezdési időpontok: 16:15 ó, 18:15 ó, 20:45 ó
*december 12., vasárnap:*
*középdöntő, 1. forduló:*
II. csoport (Lillehammer): D2-C3, C2-D3, C1-D1
*december 13., hétfő:*
*középdöntő, 1. forduló:*
I. csoport (Herning): A3-B2, A2-B3, A1-B1
*december 14., kedd:*
*középdöntő, 2. forduló:*
I. csoport (Herning): A3-B1, A1-B3, A2-B2
II. csoport (Lillehammer): C3-D1, C1-D3, C2-D2
december 15., szerda:
középdöntő, 3. forduló:
II. csoport (Lillehammer): C1-D2, C2-D1, C3-D3
*december 16., csütörtök:*
*középdöntő, 3. forduló*:
I. csoport (Herning): A1-B2, A2-B1, A3-B3
*december 17., péntek:*
szünnap
*december 18., szombat (Herning):*
az 5. helyért: 11:30 ó
elődöntők 14:30 ó és 16:30 ó
*december 19., vasárnap (Herning):*
a 3. helyért 14:30 ó
döntő 17 ó​ 


<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 7)

*Ma este Kézilabda Eb*

*MAGYARORSZÁG-Szlovénia 18:15 *


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

*Kézilabda Eb. kezdésnek kilencgólos győzelem a szlovénok ellen*
2010. 12. 07. 20.02

<RIGHT> 






*A középdöntőbe jutás szempontjából fontos mérkőzésen a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 28-19-re legyőzte a szlovén csapatot a dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság keddi nyitónapján.*

A lillehammeri találkozó első félidejében remekül játszott Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány alakulata, a rivális szinte csak emberelőnyben tudta a lépést tartani. A fokozatosan duzzadó különbség végül 16-10-os félidei vezetést eredményezett.
A második játékrész elején akadozott a gépezet, a szlovénok feljöttek 19-15-re, ám új erőre kapott a magyar csapat, és már nem engedte ki a kezéből a győzelmet.

 A magyarok szerdán 18:15-kor a vb-ezüstérmes franciákkal találkoznak.

*1. forduló, D csoport (Lillehammer):
Magyarország-Szlovénia 28-19 (16-10)*​*
gól:​*Bulath 6/1, Vérten 5, Szucsánszki 4/2, Szamoránsky 4, Kovacsicz 3, Tomori 3, Sopronyi 1, Bódi 1, Szabó 1, illetve Oven 6, Zrnec 5/3, Mavsar 3/1, Jericek 2, Irman 2, Mitrusevska 1

A középdöntőbe jutás szempontjából már az első Eb-meccs fontos volt, hiszen a franciák és a címvédő, olimpiai bajnok norvégok ellen papíron sokkal nehezebb pontot szerezni, mint a szlovénokkal szemben, akik ráadásul még soha sem nyertek a magyar válogatott ellen.

Kimaradt helyzetekkel indult a meccs, a gólcsendet a Görbicz kidőlésével elsőszámú irányítóvá előlépett Szucsánszki sikeres büntetővel törte meg. A szlovénok a 7. percben találtak be először Pálingernek. Fokozatosan hízott a magyar előny, a 14. percben már 8-3 volt az állás. Zrnec Temes kiállítása alatti két büntetőjével kicsit szorosabb lett, ám csak rövid időre. A 22. percben a sokadik eladott labda és bekapott gól után, 11-5-nél időt kértek a szlovénok, majd kapust cseréltek. Ám Bulathtal Zec sem tudott mit kezdeni, az átlövő sorra dobta a gólokat. Emberelőnyben kicsit gyengébben ment a magyaroknak, ezért Mátéfi is időt kért. A szünet előtt a szlovénok kettős emberelőnyben sem zárkóztak fel.

A második félidő újabb két magyar találattal kezdődött, amire a beállós Oven hárommal válaszolt, jelezve, hogy a védelem nem mindig összpontosít maximálisan. A szlovénok sokkal agresszívebben védekeztek, mint korábban, így megkezdték a felzárkózást, mivel hat percig nem kaptak gólt (19-15). Bulath és Vérten, illetve a kapuban Pálinger azonban új erőt adott, és visszaállt a korábbi előny (22-16).

A szlovénok az idő szorításában megpróbálták gyorsítani a játékot, de tervük nem vált be, mert változatlanul sok hibával játszottak, például a Győrben légiós Gros valamennyi lövését védte klubtársa, az összességében kitűnően, 48 százalékos hatékonysággal hárító Pálinger. Az 55. percben, 24-18-nál időt kért a hátrányban lévő gárda, de ettől nemhogy lendületbe jött, hanem inkább összeesett, és a végén kiütéses vereséget szenvedett.

*Mátéfi Eszter:
* "Összességében elégedett vagyok, noha voltak hibák. A 19 kapott gól önmagáért beszél. A védekezés jó volt, Pálinger pedig fontos labdákat fogott. Támadásban sok volt a pontatlanság, de ez betudható a nyitómeccsnek. Figyelni kellett arra, hogy mindenki játéklehetőséget kapjon, és szokjon hozzá az Eb hangulatához, illetve ehhez a hatalmas csarnokhoz. Lényeges volt az is, hogy a döntő pillanatokban nem remegett meg a kezünk. Szerdán a franciák az esélyesebbek, de mindent egy lapra feltéve játsszunk majd, és meglátjuk, mi sül ki ebből."

 *A mostani kilencgólos győzelem - ha nem borul a papírforma - középdöntőt ér a magyar válogatottnak.*
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 9)

*Szép volt lányok: győzelem a franciák ellen  *



 A magyar válogatott kellemes meglepetésre *21–18*-ra legyőzte a világbajnoki ezüstérmes Franciaországot, és így már biztos középdöntős a dán–norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon. 

Mátéfi Eszter, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya „nem ájult el” a szlovének legyőzése után, és az Európa-bajnokság nyitómérkőzése után azt mondta: „Tudunk ennél jobban is játszani, és remélem ezt szerdán meg is mutatjuk a franciák ellen.”

És a magyar csapat megmutatta! Elsősorban Pálinger Katalin bravúros védéseinek és a kemény és határozott védekezésnek köszönhetően együttesünk végig néhány góllal vezetett. Pedig a lett bírók öt magyar kiállítással segítették a világbajnoki ezüstérmes csapatot, amely azonban nem tudott élni a lehetőséggel.

A második félidőben aztán három kapufával Szucsánszkiék felhozták két gólra a franciákat [20–18], akik büntetőt is kaptak, de a hetest Herr Orsolya kivédte. Utolsó gólunkat Szamoránszky dobta, ezzel csapatunk biztosan nyert, s már középdöntős. A D csoportban ma szünnap lesz, pénteken az olimpiai bajnok, címvédő, társrendező norvégok következnek, s ezen a meccsen dől el, hogy a Mátéfi-csapat a maximális 4-ből 2, 3 vagy 4 pontot visz magával a 12-es középdöntőbe.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 11)

*Mátéfi: Öngyilkos taktikát folytattunk*
2010. 12. 10. 22.57

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 34-13-ra kikapott a társrendező norvégok olimpiai bajnok, egyben címvédő csapatától az Európa-bajnokság lillehammeri csoportjának zárómérkőzésén.*

*Mátéfi Eszter, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányának nyilatkozata:
*​*
*"Gratulálok a norvégoknak, ezen a napon nem volt azonos szinten a két csapat. Öngyilkos taktikát folytattunk, egy-két passz után ellövöldöztük a labdát, a norvégok ezekből indultak és könnyű gólokat szereztek. Figyelnem kellett arra is, hogy néhány kulcsjátékost pihentessek a középdöntőre, mert ott is fontos mérkőzések várnak ránk".

*Kézilabda Eb: történelmi vereség a norvégoktól*
2010. 12. 10. 21.49

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 34-13-ra kikapott a társrendező norvégok olimpiai bajnok, egyben címvédő csapatától az Európa-bajnokság lillehammeri csoportjának zárómérkőzésén.*

A vereség történelmi: az eddigi negatív rekord a tavalyi Világkupán ugyancsak a norvégokkal szembeni 33-13-as kudarc volt térmérkőzésen. A 2004-es magyarországi Eb budapesti elődöntőjében 44-29-re verték a magyarokat a norvégok, vagyis a három legsúlyosabb vereséget éppen tőlük szenvedte el a magyar válogatott.
A péntek esti összecsapás már negyedóra után eldőlt, ekkorra 2-2-ről 10-2-re ellépett az elmúlt három kontinenstornán aranyérmes skandináv alakulat, amely a folytatásban is erőtől duzzadó, rendkívül hatékony kézilabdázást mutatott be.
Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány együttese már korábban kikarcolta a középdöntőbe jutást, ahová a maximális négyből két pontot visz magával. A következő szakaszban sorrendben a németeket bravúrral kiejtő ukrán, majd a holland és a svéd válogatottal találkozik.

* 3. forduló, D csoport (Lillehammer):
Norvégia-Magyarország 34-13 (19-7)
*​*
**gól:* Löke 7, Mörk 6/2, Alstad 4/1, Riegelhuth 4/1, Frafjord 4, Herrem 3, Nöstvold 2/1, Hammerseng 2, Larsen 2, illetve Szucsánszki 6/2, Bulath 2, Bódi 2, Vincze 1, Szabó 1, Sopronyi 1

A két százszázalékos csapat meccsén a hazaiak számítottak esélyesebbnek, és ezt viszonylag gyorsan érvényre is juttatták.
Szabó góljára Löke kettővel válaszolt, majd Szucsánszki is eredményes volt, ám ezt követően lebénult a magyar együttes.
Tíz perc alatt 2-2-ről 10-2-re elhúztak a norvégok, ezzel gyakorlatilag eldőlt a meccs. Riegelhuth és Löke szórta a gólokat, Pálinger győri klubtársa, Haraldsen Lunde brillírozott a kapuban, ennek következtében a szünetig két számjegyűre nőtt a különbség. A magyar csapatnak csak felvillanásai akadtak – egy-két szép találat és bravúros Pálinger-védés -, de ez nagyon-nagyon kevés volt.
A magyarok egy félidő alatt annyi gólt kaptak, mint korábban a szlovénoktól egy egész meccsen, a franciák pedig csak 18-szor voltak eredményesek a Mátéfi-gárda ellen 60 perc alatt.
A "szétlőtt" Pálinger helyett Herr állt a kapu elé, aztán a kapitány már mindenkinek lehetőséget adott.
A második félidőben folytatódott az egyenlőtlen küzdelem, a gyenge támadások után a norvégok rendre labdát szereztek, gyorsan indultak, és általában góllal fejezték be akcióikat. Az is előfordult, hogy még kiállítást is kaptak a magyarok.

Az elődöntőbe jutásra a vereséggel együtt még mindig van esély: az ukrán, a holland és a svéd együttes is legyőzhető a középdöntőben.

* Korábban:
*Franciaország-Szlovénia 29-19 (15-9)

* A végeredmény:
*1. Norvégia 6 pont
*2. Magyarország 4
*3. Franciaország 2
------------------
4. Szlovénia 0

A csoportból az első három helyezett jutott a középdöntőbe.

* Kedden játszották:
*Norvégia-Franciaország 33-22
*Magyarország-Szlovénia 28-19
*​*
** Szerdán játszották:
*Norvégia-Szlovénia 32-26
*Magyarország-Franciaország 21-18*

* A C csoport pénteki mérkőzésein:
*Svédország-Hollandia 25-18 (14-6)
Ukrajna-Németország 33-23 (15-10)

*A végeredmény:* 1. Svédország 6 pont, 2. Hollandia 2, 3. Ukrajna 2, 4. Németország 2 

* A CD középdöntős ág (II. csoport) menetrendje (Lillehammer):*​*
december 12., vasárnap:​*Magyarország-Ukrajna
Hollandia-Franciaország
Norvégia-Svédország

*december 14., kedd:
*Svédország-Franciaország
Magyarország-Hollandia
Norvégia-Ukrajna

* december 15., szerda:
*Magyarország-Svédország
Ukrajna-Franciaország
Norvégia-Hollandia


* A mérkőzések 16:15, 18:15 és 20:15 órakor kezdődnek. Az szinte biztos, hogy a norvégok mindig a nap utolsó találkozóját vívják.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*Női kézilabda Eb - Újabb lépés az elődöntő felé*
2010. 12. 13. 02.53

<RIGHT> 



*


Újabb lépéssel került közelebb a reménybeli elődöntőhöz a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott azzal, hogy a dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság lillehammeri középdöntőjében vasárnap 26-25-re legyőzte az ukrán csapatot.

*​*
*Az első félidő szoros csatát hozott, egyik alakulat sem tudott két gólnál nagyobb különbséggel vezetni.
A második játékrészt jól kezdték a magyarok, 18-14-re elhúztak, ám a 46. percben egyenlő lett az állás. A izgalmas hajrában végül sikerült minimális különbséggel nyerni.

A hétfői pihenőt követően* kedden 16:15-kor a szintén legyőzhető hollandok lesznek az ellenfelek, szerdán pedig a svédek következnek.
*​*
** Középdöntő, 1. forduló, II. csoport (Lillehammer):
Magyarország-Ukrajna 26-25 (14-12)
*----------------------------------
gól: Szucsánszki 6/1, Vérten 4, Kovacsics 4, Tóth 3, Bódi 2, Tomori 2, Bulath 2, Vincze 1, Szabó 1, Sopronyi 1, illetve Pidpalova 9/4, Manaharova 7, Borscsenko 2/1, Bahirjeva 2, Vascsuk 2, Batkova 1, Nyikolajenko 1, Zorja 1

A magyaroknál először kapott lehetőséget az Eb-re utólag benevezett Tóth Tímea, aki eredetileg vállsérülése miatt maradt ki a keretből.
Az ukránok nulla, a magyarok pedig két pontot hoztak magukkal a lehetséges négyből a középdöntőbe, így mindkét együttesre igaz volt, hogy egy újabb botlás halványította volna az elődöntős reményeket. A rivális a németek elleni, tízgólos, számára továbbjutást érő győzelemmel hangolt a mostani meccsre, míg a magyarok a norvégoktól elszenvedett, történelmi, 21 gólos vereséggel a hátuk mögött érkeztek a vasárnapi meccsre.
A két csapat pontosan két hete, Tiszaújvárosban találkozott, akkor a hazaiak nyertek 30-27-re a Telenor Kupán, azon az összecsapáson szenvedett ujjsérülést Görbicz Anita, aki emiatt lemaradt a kontinensviadalról.
Mindkét kapus szép védéssel mutatkozott be, majd felváltva elkezdtek potyogni a gólok. A magyarok először a 8. percben vezettek, és Szucsánszki volt az első, aki duplázni tudott a meccsen. Manaharova és Vérten gyorsan lőtt két gólt, s továbbra is felváltva vezetett a két gárda. Éppen negyedórája zajlott a meccs, amikor Tomori bombájával először lett két gól a különbség (7-5), ám két Pidpalova-büntetővel megint jött az egyenlítés. 
Amíg a magyarok elosztották egymás között a találatokat, addig az ukránoknál csak Pidpalova és Manaharova jelentett veszélyt. A 24. percben Mátéfi Eszter időt kért, szerette volna, ha 10-10-ről még a szünetig ellép a csapata. 
Úgy tűnt, ez a terve nem válik valóra, mert három perccel később már az ukránok vezettek. A különbség lehetett volna nagyobb is, de Pálinger ziccert fogott. Kovacsics alkalmi balszélsőként kétszer is villant, és mivel Tóth időntúli hétméterest rontott, a pihenőre 14-12-vel vonult el a magyar válogatott.
A második félidőt emberelőnyben kezdte a Mátéfi-csapat, ám gól nem született, később pedig Szucsánszki büntetőt vágott a kapufára. Egy újabb létszámfölényes két perc alatt minden addiginál nagyobb lett az előny (38. perc: 18-14). Bulath sem úszta meg kiállítás nélkül, két ukrán gól jött válaszul, aztán a székesfehérvári Alcoában légiós Vascsuk is kiült két percre. 
Az utolsó negyedóra 20-19-es magyar vezetésről és Bulath második kiállításával kezdődött. Az egyenlítés nem maradt el, az pedig a 100. válogatottságát ünneplő Herren, illetve a kapufán múlott, hogy az ukránok nem fordítottak. 
Tomori is kiállítást kapott, ám még annak lejárta előtt visszament a pályára, így újabb két percet szabtak ki rá. Csodával határos módon ekkor sem fordított a rivális, ehhez Herr bravúrjai is kellettek.
A cserekapus mutatványai lélekrombolóként hatottak az ukránokra, ám 24-22-nél, az 54. percben Bódit kiállították. Tomori – jóvátéve korábbi hibáit – szerencsés gólt lőtt emberhátrányban, de Vascsuk egalizált. 
Az izgalmas végjátékban Zorját kiküldték a bírók, Kovacsicz pedig kihagyott egy ziccert. Az ukránok időt kértek, ám végül nem sikerült pontot szerezniük.

Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány:
* "Nem játszottunk jól, de a legfontosabb a győzelem volt. A találkozó elején nem találtuk a ritmust, majd amikor összeállt egy ütőképes sor, akkor többször is elléphettünk volna, ám sorsdöntő pillanatokban hibáztunk. Így aztán a vége szoros lett, de az egyéni teljesítmények révén sikerült begyűjteni a fontos két pontot. Tetszett, hogy nagyon küzdött a csapat. Remélem, kedden jobban játszunk majd a hollandok ellen."*
*
*​*
** Korábban:
*Franciaország-Hollandia 23-21 (13-10)

* Később:
*Norvégia-Svédország 20:15 ó
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 14)

*Kézilabda Eb: a dánok nyerték az oroszok elleni rangadót*
2010. 12. 13. 22.26

<RIGHT> 






*A norvégokkal társrendező dánok hat góllal nyertek az oroszok ellen a női kézilabda Európa-bajnokság középdöntőjében.*

* Eredmény:
Középdöntő, 1. forduló:
I-es csoport (Larvik):
*​*
*Dánia-Oroszország 26-20 (11-10)

* korábban*:
Románia-Horvátország 31-22 (14-12)
Montenegró-Spanyolország 22-20 (12-12)

* Az állás:*
* 1. Dánia 6 pont, *
2. Románia 4 (83-73), 
3. Montenegró 4 (74-71), 
4. Oroszország 2 (72-74), 
5. Horvátország 2 (75-89), 
6. Spanyolország 0​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*Kézilanda Eb: szégyenteljes vereség Hollandiától*
2010. 12. 14. 17.54 <RIGHT> 






*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 27-19-re kikapott kedden a holland csapattól a dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság lillehammeri középdöntőjében, így már csak a szerencsében bízhat a legjobb hat közé jutást illetően.*

Rengeteg hibával játszott Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány együttese, amelynek csak fellángolásai voltak. A támadójáték akadozott, így aztán az ellenfél gyors indításokból könnyedén elhúzott. A második félidőben sem sikerült a magyaroknak semmi, és a vége csúnya vereség lett. Az egymás elleni 39 párharcot tekintve ez volt mindössze a második holland siker (az előző 21 éve történt).
A magyarok szerdán 18:15-kor a négy meccs után százszázalékos svédek ellen lépnek pályára, és egy esetleges siker sem jelentene hat közé jutást.

* Középdöntő, 2. forduló:
II. csoport (Lillehammer):
Hollandia-Magyarország 27-19 (15-10)
gól:* van der Heijden 6, Visser 5/3, Bont 4, Groot 4, Abbingh 2, Snelder 2, Hilster 2, van der Wissel 1, Lamein 1, illetve Szucsánszki 6/3, Tomori 3, Kovacsics 3, Bulath 2, Kovacsicz 2, Sopronyi 1, Szamoránsky 1, Szabó 1

Idegesen, kapkodva kezdtek a magyarok, az első gólt csak a 4. percben szerezték, igaz, addig a rivális is csak egyszer volt eredményes. A folytatásban is akadozott a támadójáték, a hollandok pedig könnyű gólokat szereztek. Viszonylag hamar, már a 6. percben, 1-4-nél időt kért Mátéfi Eszter.
Tomori és Bulath kemény lövése jelezte, hogy nincs lefutva a meccs, ám a hollandok tartották előnyüket. Két fiatal, Kovacsics és Sopronyi bombájával megint szorosabb lett az állás, negyedóra elteltével 8-6-ot mutatott az eredményjelző.
Pálinger teljesítménye is feljavult a kapuban, ám kollégája, van der Wal sem maradt el tőle, így hét percen át csak egy-egy gól esett. A magyaroknál aztán jött egy újabb gyenge szakasz, sok volt az eladott labda, és ahelyett, hogy minimális lett volna a hátrány, van der Heijden vezérletével 13-8-ra elléptek a hollandok.
A második félidőre több poszton is cserélt a kapitány, így legalább a védekezés feljavult. A Pálingert váltó Herr bravúrokkal nyitott, de elől változatlanul nem ment a góllövés: négy percet kellett várni a szünet utáni első magyar találatra. Szamoránskyt kiállították, és ezen idő alatt, a 37. percre 19-11-re elhúzott az ellenfél.
A folytatásban még nagyobb lett a szakadék, ziccerek maradtak ki, és azért kellett izgulni, nehogy kétszámjegyű legyen a különbség. Lamein második kiállítását két góllal büntette meg a csapat, így 22-15 lett, és hátravolt még szűk negyedóra.
A biztos vezetés tudatában kicsit leültek a hollandok, sorozatban három gólt kaptak - és Herr eszén sem tudtak túljárni -, így a kapitányuk időt kért.
A kapusuk, van der Wal biztos pont volt, lélekromboló védéseket mutatott be még emberhátrányban is. Az 55. percben, 23-18-nál Lamein és Tomori másodszor kapott össze a meccsen, mindkettő piros lappal bűnhődött. A holland harmadik két perce után sétálhatott le a pályáról, míg Tomori Zsuzsa a földön fekve visszarúgott az őt buktató ellenfélnek, ami olyan ritkán látható és kirívó sportszerűtlen mozdulat, hogy az érte kapott piros lapot a magyar csapat legelvakultabb szurkolója sem kérdőjelezheti meg.
A végjátékot változatlanul sok bosszantó hiba tarkította magyar részről, így fájó vereség lett a vége. Az utolsó momentum: Groot időntúli szabaddobása a sáncolni igyekvő kezeken és Herren irányt változtatva perdült a kapuba.

*Mátéfi Eszter* nyilatkozata. "Csalódott és szomorú vagyok. Minden poszton gyengék voltunk, ilyen teljesítménnyel nem lehet meccset nyerni. Támadásainkat nem tudtuk góllal befejezni, tanácstalanok voltunk, és ezek után nem futottunk vissza védekezni. Ahogy nőtt a különbség, úgy nőtt a hollandok önbizalma, mi meg összezuhantunk. Összesen 25 technikai hibánk volt, ennek a fele lenne elfogadható ezen a szinten. Arra kértem a lányokat, hogy a svédek elleni szerdai meccsen mutassuk meg, mire vagyunk képesek" - mondta Mátéfi Eszter.

* Később:
*Svédország-Franciaország 18:15 ó
Ukrajna-Norvégia 20:15 ó

* I-es csoport (Larvik):
Románia-Montenegró 16:45 ó
*Spanyolország-Oroszország 18:45 ó
Dánia-Horvátország 20:45 ó


*A vb bő keretében ismét ott van Nagy László*
2010. 12. 14. 14.04

<RIGHT> 






*Nagy László ismét helyet kapott a magyar kézilabda-válogatott bő keretében; a 28 játékosból kerül ki az a 16, aki szerepelhet a január 13. és 30. közötti svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon.*

A Barcelona világklasszis átlövője másfél éve nem játszott a csapatban, és egy hónapja jelezte: addig nem jön, amíg az általa felvetett gondok (például a sportolók napidíja és biztosítása) nem oldódnak meg. Nagy mellett kiálltak a társak, akik tárgyalást kezdeményeztek a szövetséggel, és most esély mutatkozik arra, hogy vállalja a vb-szereplést.
A magyarok a svédországi tornán az izlandi, a norvég, a brazil, a japán és az osztrák csapattal vannak azonos csoportban.

* A bő keret:
kapusok*: Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Liszkai Szilveszter (MKB Veszprém), Mikler Roland (Pick Szeged), Szente Gábor (Tatabánya Carbonex), Tatai Péter (Pick Szeged)
*jobbszélsők:* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)
*jobbátlövők:* Ancsin Gábor (RN Löwen-TSG Lu.-Friesenheim), Laluska Balázs (MKB Veszprém), Mocsai Tamás(SG Flensburg), Nagy László (FC Barcelona)
*irányítók:* Császár Gábor (MKB Veszprém), Eklemovics Nikola (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (Pick Szeged), Nagy Kornél (MKB Veszprém)
*beállósok:* Gál Gyula (HC Croatia Zagreb), Pordán Bálint (Tatabánya Carbonex), Schuch Timuzsin (HCM Constanta), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)
*balátlövők:* Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex), Ilyés Ferenc (TBV Lemgo), Katzirz Dávid (Pick Szeged), Perez Carlos (MKB Veszprém)
*balszélsők*: Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Németh Tamás (FTC Sporek), Vadkerti Attila (Pick Szeged), Törő Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*Megszületett a döntés: Tomori játszhat a svédek ellen*
2010. 12. 15. 11.18

<RIGHT> 






*Játszhat a svédek elleni, szerda esti Európa-bajnoki középdöntős kézilabda-mérkőzésen a kedden piros lappal kiállított Tomori Zsuzsanna, mivel nem tiltotta el őt a sportág kontinentális szövetségének fegyelmi bizottsága.*

A magyar csapattól szerda reggel kapott információ szerint a fegyelmi testület azért foglalkozott Tomori ügyével, mert a játékvezetői jelentésben külön kitértek arra, hogy a magyar átlövő megrúgta a ráfekvő Diane Lameine-t.
A két játékos amúgy a 27-19-es holland sikerrel zárult találkozón többször is összekülönbözött, kétszer páros kiállítást kaptak, egyszer pedig Lameine - a bíró háta mögött - arcon csapta Tomorit. A holland játékos szintén piros lappal bűnhődött, de ő azért, mert a meccsen háromszor is kétperces büntetést szabtak ki rá.

*A svédekkel szembeni szerdai találkozónak komoly tétje van. Ha a magyarok nyernek, és utána a norvégok nem kapnak ki a hollandoktól, akkor Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány csapata bejut a szombati elődöntőbe. Minden más esetben az együttes nem kerül a négy közé, és legrosszabb esetben akár a tizedik helyen is végezhet.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## Ernoe (2010 December 15)

Nincs valahol egy live stream Link a Magyar Svéd mérközésröl?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*Kézilabda Eb: rossz második félidővel 9-10. hely lett a vége*
2010. 12. 15. 19.44 

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 24-19-re kikapott a svéd csapattól, és ezzel a nyolc közé sem került a dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon.*

Az első félidőben nyoma sem volt a hollandok elleni tragikus játéknak, és elsősorban Szucsánszki találataival végig vezetett Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány együttese. A szünet után gyorsan egyenlített a rivális, majd a 40. percben fordított. Innen fej fej mellett, váltott vezetéssel haladt a két csapat, ám az utolsó tíz perc egyértelműen a svédeké volt, és ezzel története során először bejutott az Eb elődöntőjébe.
A magyarok a 9. vagy 10. helyen zárják a kontinensviadalt.

* Középdöntő, 3. forduló:
II. csoport (Lillehammer):
Svédország-Magyarország 24-19 (10-12)
gól:* Torstenson 8/3, Johansson 6, Wiel Fredén 4, Gulldén 2, Boson 2, Rosengren Jacobsen 1, Flognman 1, illetve Szucsánszki 8/3, Bulath 3, Szabó 2, Vérten 2, Kovacsics 2, Szamoránsky 1, Kovacsicz 1
A magyaroknak csak abban az esetben maradt esélyük az elődöntőbe jutásra, ha nyernek a svédek ellen. Mindkét csapat kicsit rapszodikusan szerepelt eddig, Mátéfi Eszter alakulata például legyőzte az ukránokat és a vb-ezüstérmes franciákat, ám 21 góllal kikapott az olimpiai bajnok, címvédő norvégoktól és kedden borzalmasan gyenge játékkal a nem igazán jegyzett hollandoktól, míg a svédek óriási meglepetésre legyőzték a norvégokat, ám kikaptak a franciáktól.
A svédeknek egyszerűbb volt a helyzete: ha nyernek, történetük során először biztosan a négy között vannak.
Szucsánszki négy lövésből négy góllal nyitott, és erre csak két válasz érkezett. A 250. válogatottságát ünneplő, és ezzel a magyar női örökranglistán a negyedik helyre feljövő Pálinger a kezdetektől remekelt, és még büntetőt is fogott. A 13. percben már 8-3-ra vezetett a magyar csapat. Johansson két bombájával faragott a hátrányon, majd a gólfelelős Szucsánszkit, valamint Tóthot is kiállították. Ebben a szakaszban a svédek feljöttek 8-7-re, ráadásul összességében hét és fél percig nem kaptak gólt. Az egyenlítést a kapufák akadályozták, aztán Szucsánszki megint főszereplő lett támadásban. 1A 26. percben, 11-7-nél a svéd kapitány időt kért, olyan sok hibával játszott a csapata. A szünet előtt Bulath kapott büntetést, így apadt az előny.
A második félidő legelején Pálinger újabb büntetőt hárított, ám Torstenson a kipattanót bevágta. Wiberg két percre kiült - ez volt az első svéd emberhátrány -, és közben 15-12 lett az állás. Azonos létszámban felpörgött a skandináv együttes, és a 38. percben egyenlített (15-15), majd a 40.-ben először vezetett (16-15). De nem sokáig, mert három góllal válaszolt a magyar fél.
A nagy adok-kapokban a svédek ismét egalizáltak (18-18), és fordítottak (50. p: 19-18). Újabb skandináv találatot követően Mátéfi időt kért, de nem volt megállás a lejtőn. A kritikus szakaszban fokozatosan nőtt a különbség, a magyarok - szinte hihetetlen - 12 perc 17 másodpercig nem lőttek gólt, és ez a kiesést jelentette.
A magyarok számára ezzel véget ért az Eb, és a másik középdöntős csoport eredményétől függően 9. vagy 10. helyen zárnak.
*Mátéfi Eszter:
* "Amíg bírtuk erővel, közel 45 percig, addig jól játszottunk. Elfáradtunk, nem tudtunk újítani, elmaradtak a gólok, és ezért kikaptunk. Sajnálom, mert becsületes küzdöttünk. Amennyiben Görbicz vagy Zácsik ismét a csapat rendelkezésére áll, újabb lehetőségek jönnek, és ez az eredményekben is megmutatkozik majd."
* Pálinger Katalin:
* "Az első félidőben jó volt a védekezés, de fokozatosan elfogyott az erő és az ötlet. Ekkor már a lövéseink sem voltak jók, és a rutinosabb, higgadtabb svédek ezt kihasználták. Küzdöttünk, de most ez ennyire volt elegendő."

*Később:
*Hollandia-Norvégia 20:15 ó
*korábban:
*Franciaország-Ukrajna 31-19 (16-13)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## gyorgi (2010 December 16)

Háát... már a svédektől is kikapunk...:656:


----------



## atomvakond (2010 December 16)

De jó hogy észrevettem ezt a témát..most újraélhetem az idegbajt..minden meccset megnéztem és bizakodtam, számolgattam papírformáztam..s közben ott kaptam értágulatot ahol épp nem kellett volna..ez a csapat ezer sebből vérzik és Mátéfi Eszter nem tudja csillapítani sem azt..nem tom kinek a hibája, de fejétől bűzlik a hal.. a lányok vszleg nem követték az utasításait, az átlövők rámásztak a falra, a szélsők cunderozni akartak...visszarendeződés vert sereg...sportszerűtlenkedés, kiállítások és ne mondja senki hogy a bírók így meg úgy...én is kéziztem gondolom ha azt mondom Putics Jenő sokan ismeritek..vele is játszottam egy csapatban nem ismeretlen ez a sport számomra..a kapitány miért hanyagolta Sopronyit az egyetlen balkezes átlövőt, és mért erőltette a fájós kezű Tóth Timeát...és a motiválatlan Tomorit.. Bulath szegény meg úgy elfáradt mint egy bányaló..ami nem is csoda ha Szucsánszky nem rázza meg magát még csúfosabb lett volna az egész..megannyi kérdés..mondhatnánk persze hogy a falábú focistáink még ennyit sem értek el, de ez nem vígasztal.. áá abba is hagyom mert felhúztam magam..megyek csökkentőért


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

atomvakond írta:


> De jó hogy észrevettem ezt a témát..most újraélhetem az idegbajt..minden meccset megnéztem és bizakodtam, számolgattam papírformáztam..s közben ott kaptam értágulatot ahol épp nem kellett volna..ez a csapat ezer sebből vérzik és Mátéfi Eszter nem tudja csillapítani sem azt..nem tom kinek a hibája, de fejétől bűzlik a hal.. a lányok vszleg nem követték az utasításait, az átlövők rámásztak a falra, a szélsők cunderozni akartak...visszarendeződés vert sereg...sportszerűtlenkedés, kiállítások és ne mondja senki hogy a bírók így meg úgy...én is kéziztem gondolom ha azt mondom Putics Jenő sokan ismeritek..vele is játszottam egy csapatban nem ismeretlen ez a sport számomra..a kapitány miért hanyagolta Sopronyit az egyetlen balkezes átlövőt, és mért erőltette a fájós kezű Tóth Timeát...és a motiválatlan Tomorit.. Bulath szegény meg úgy elfáradt mint egy bányaló..ami nem is csoda ha Szucsánszky nem rázza meg magát még csúfosabb lett volna az egész..megannyi kérdés..mondhatnánk persze hogy a falábú focistáink még ennyit sem értek el, de ez nem vígasztal.. áá abba is hagyom mert felhúztam magam..megyek csökkentőért


 
Tudod ez a tipikus esete a "xarból nem lehet EBt nyerni".....véleményem szerint6 ahogy csak a tegnapira hagyatkozván...baromi nagy baj volt az erőnléttel és persze a fejekben is káosz....az azért nem világos számomra..,hogy Tomori miért is játszott szinte végig?...a bizalmat nem igy és ilyenkor kellett volna megadni....és akkor durva megint...,hogy csak Pállingernek volt köszönhető,hogy nem több utca hosszal égtünk...no meg tényleg Szucsánszkynak aki azért az elejétől letette amit...
Ezek a lányok simán a klubb csapatok és egyéb kupák-tornák többszörös győztesei...össze vannak szokva....egyszerüen hihetetlen..,hogy amikor egybe vannak a válogatottba...,mintha megállnának a "fejlődésben"...természetesen távol áll tőlem a minősités...,de ezek alapján azt kérdezem....miért edzenek annyit....miért mondanak le és nélkülőznek szinte mindent a civilekhez képest....amikor is a sok hajtás vége éppen egy 5. vagy 10. hely...ami azért csak nem méltó ezekhez a lányokhoz....a magyar női kézi válogatotthoz?....


----------



## gabi60 (2010 December 16)

A lányoknak megint nem jött össze! Sorry


----------



## gabi60 (2010 December 16)

Na majd az olimpián - ha kijutunk - majd sikerül!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*Kézilabda vb: kiemeltek között a magyarok a sorsolásban*
2010. 12. 16. 16.50 ​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott az első kalapba került a jövő évi brazíliai olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság selejtezőjének vasárnapi sorsolása előtt.*​ 
Ez azt jelenti, hogy a mostani Eb-n kilencedik vagy tizedik helyen záró csapat Németország, Szlovénia, Izland, Lengyelország, Csehország, Macedónia, Szerbia vagy Törökország közül kap ellenfelet. A lehetséges riválisok közül papíron a németek számítanak a legerősebbnek.​ 
A párharc első meccsét 2011. június 4-én vagy 5-én, a visszavágót pedig egy héttel később tartják. Az biztos, hogy a magyarok a visszavágót rendezhetik hazai pályán.​ 
*A párharcok győztesei vehetnek részt a 2011. december 3. és 18. közötti brazíliai vb-n.*​ 
*A női vb-selejtező kiemelése:*
*1. kalap:* az Eb 4. helyezettje, Franciaország, Hollandia, Montenegró, Spanyolország, Horvátország, Magyarország, Ukrajna​ 
*2. kalap:* Németország, Szlovénia, Izland, Lengyelország, Csehország, Macedónia, Szerbia, Törökország
​*Tizedik Magyarország a kézilabda Eb-n*


*Horvátország egy góllal győzött Spanyolország ellen csütörtökön, a dán-norvég közös rendezésű női kézilabda Európa-bajnokság utolsó középdöntős napján, ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy a magyar válogatott a tizedik helyen zárta a kontinensviadalt.​*Csoportjában mindkét együttes négy ponttal az ötödik helyen végzett, de a horvátoknak jobb a gólkülönbségük Mátéfi Eszter együttesénél, így ők lettek a kilencedikek.

*Középdöntő, 3. forduló:
I-es csoport* (Herning):
Horvátország-Spanyolország 23-22 (11-10)

*korábban:
*Oroszország-Románia 35-20 (19-10)
*később:
*Dánia-Montenegró 20:45 ó

​
<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## Ernoe (2010 December 17)

Nagyon sajnálom 
-
Egy mérközést sem tudtam a TV-n megnézni, a német csapat kiesése után még a hirekben sem mondtak eredményeket. (Elötte persze minden adást megszakitottak egy reklámmal ahogy egy nöi játékos közölte a nézökkel : "Mi leszünk a bajnokok")
-
Nem vigasz, hogy más országok is elszámitották magukat.
-
Az összes mecset online követtem, minden 20 másodpercben aktualizálták az eredményeket, csak az volt láthato.
-
*Hol van a régi edzö, a Németh András?* Az egy csomo sikerhez vezette a csapatot.
-
Mi van a férfiakkal? Mennek a világbajnokságra?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

Ernoe írta:


> Nagyon sajnálom
> -
> Egy mérközést sem tudtam a TV-n megnézni, a német csapat kiesése után még a hirekben sem mondtak eredményeket. (Elötte persze minden adást megszakitottak egy reklámmal ahogy egy nöi játékos közölte a nézökkel : "Mi leszünk a bajnokok")
> -
> ...


 
Na ez azért nem jó hogy nem tudtad követni-látni a mérközéseket. Azt gondolom,hogy most ahogy ez a női magyar csapat "egyben van"...teljesen mindegy kinavigálta volna őket....számtalan erőnléti és mentális hiba volt a jellemző a csapatra...Mátéfi is voltaképpen még mindig "játszik" abba a siker csapatban a lányokkal amik ugye évekig hozták az eredményeket...csak a mostani játéka még nem forrta ki magát és azért csak szemmel látható gondok voltak a kispadról is....
Sztem nem szabad az eredmény miatt ugymond lehuzni most a csapatot és megkell elégedni a 10. hellyel... és örülni ennek is...,mert ez is a miénk és ez mögött is ott a sok munka a becsület és csak egy tisztességes helytállás!
Most ennyire futotta és lesz még jobb is...ezek a lányok-nők is emberek... és nem is akármilyenek....azt mondom a pálya széléről baromiul könnyü véleményezni...meg a TV előtt köpködve-anyázva minősiteni egy csapatot....oda kell állni és megkell probálni akár játszani...akár edzősködni bárkinek...

*Szép volt Lányok...Szép volt Magyarok...Köszönjük!*


----------



## Ernoe (2010 December 17)

A magyar kézilabdázoknak igen jo hirük van errefelé, nem könnyü evtizedekig elöl lenni.
-
Szerintem is dicséret illeti öket és bizunk benne, hogy legközelebb még eredményesebbek lesznek.
-
En meg beszerzek egy szatelit-antennát és idegnyugtatot legközerebbre . :grin:
-
Az egyetlen aki megérdemli a birálatot az *a Canadahu-ezoterikus csapata*. 
Vagy nem müködik a mágia vagy cserbenhagyták a mieinket.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)

*"Emberileg volt óriási a csapat" - 15 éve vb-ezüstöt, 10 éve Eb-aranyat nyertek a kézisek*

*Minden idők legrosszabb Európa-bajnokságán van túl a magyar nőikézilabda-válogatott, amely az 1996-os dániai szerepléshez hasonlóan ismét csak a tizedik helyen végzett a dán-norvég közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon. Maradnak az emlékek: a december 17-i dátumhoz két szenzációs siker is köthető. Tizenöt éve az együttes az osztrák-magyar világbajnokságon második helyen zárt, míg tíz éve, Bukarestben drámai hosszabbításban legyőzte Ukrajnát az Eb döntőjében.*​</BEVEZETO>
*Kézilabda NB I: idegenben verta a Szeged a Dunaferrt*
2010. 12. 17. 23.59 

<RIGHT> 






*A Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki játéknapján:*

*eredmények:
*Pajor Pálinka-Kecskemét - Tatabánya-Carbonex 28-26 (12-13)
Dunaferr-Pick Szeged 23-37 (10-15)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 December 19)

Nem tudom a nagy bírálók közül gondolkodott-e valaki azon,hogy ha nem ezek a játékosok a magyar mezőny legjobbjai,akkor kiket kellett volna kivinni az EB-re.Mikor ,milyen mérkőzéseken lehetne kipróbálni esetleg új játékosokat? Mert előre nem tudni,hogy nemzetközi mérkőzéseken hogy teljesítenek.Az EB és VB előtt van valamilyen kupa /Telenór, Pannon stb./ itt már azok a játékosok szerepelnek akik nevezve lettek az adott világversenyre.Nevezési határidő van.Sajnos ilyen feszített verseny naptár mellett nincs idő és lehetőség pl. edzőmérkőzéseket játszani.Ezt kellene megtudni,hogy a többi csapat /norvég,dán,svéd,román stb. / hogyan oldja meg ezt a dolgot.Gondolom ezt a magyar válogatott külföldi edzővel sem tudná megoldani.Sokkal többe is kerülne az edzői bér mint a magyar edzőé.Mi a biztosíték arra,hogy külföldi edző jobb mint a magyar.SEMMI!!!Az erőnléti probléma miért csak a szövetségi kapitány hibája?Kubbok?
Testnevelő tanár és kézilabda edző.


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 19)

Hát szerintem volt ennél rosszabb is, ha jól emlékszem a 80-as évek végétől 90-es évek közepéig. Nagyon messziről kellett vissza jönnie a csapatnak, de sikerült. Reméljük, most is össze jön.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 December 19)

Nem azt mondom,hogy elégedett vagyok az eredménnyel.Ha kicsit szerncsénk van ,akkor ott vagyunk a négy között és ezek a problémák amik vannak akkor is maradtak volna.Csak sajnos a júniusi VB selejtezőre megint nem lehet kisérletezni,ha bukás lesz nagyon lemaradunk megint ,nincs sok idő!!!Megfontoltan át kell gondolni mindent!Mozgósítani kell minden erőt és észszerűséget.Magyar edző kell,még ha a mostani kapitány marad is ,segíteni kell neki!!!Edzőmérkőzéseken ki kell próbálni egy-két játékost,akik az NB./I-ben jó teljesítményt nyújtanak.Meg kell őket nézni nemzetközi szinten mire képesek.Természetesen a nem megfelelő teljesítményt nyújtót,nem oda valót el kell a válogatott kőrnyékéről is zavarni!A mostani keretben is van ilyen.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 27)

*Zácsik Szandra visszatért az FTC-be*
2010. 12. 27. 12.44

<RIGHT> 






*Visszatért korábbi klubjához, a Ferencvároshoz Zácsik Szandra válogatott kézilabdázó.*

A 20 éves átlövő a tervekkel ellentétben nem a nyáron, hanem már most csatlakozhat az NB I-ben harmadik helyen álló, a KEK nyolcaddöntőjében érdekelt zöld-fehérekhez - hangzott el a szerződtetést bejelentő hétfői sajtótájékoztatón.
"Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy rendeződött az ügyem, és a Fradi rendelkezésére állhatok. A sérülésem szinte teljesen rendbe jött, és nem fog akadályozni a játékban"- jegyezte meg Zácsik, aki elvileg már a keddi, Vác elleni idegenbeli bajnokin is pályára léphet. "Már voltam sportorvosnál, és kedden délelőtt kell visszamennem a pecsétért" - tette hozzá.
Elek Gábor vezetőedző az MTI-nek elmondta: Zácsik érkeztével nem változtatnak a terveken, továbbra is a dobogó a cél.
"A vesztett pontok tekintetében a másodikak vagyunk, és éppen ezért is fontos a Vác elleni meccs. Azt mindenkiben tudatosítani kell, hogy Zácsik egyedül nem fog mérkőzést nyerni, ráadásul látszik rajta, hogy nyolc hónapja nem játszott. Természetesen bízom benne, hogy vele erősebbek leszünk, és közelebb zárkózunk a legjobb magyar csapathoz, a Győrhöz."
A fiatal reménység 2009-ben szerződött 2011 nyaráig a szlovén Krim Ljubljanába, azelőtt az FTC erőssége volt. Időközben azonban meggondolta magát, szeretett volna visszatérni a magyar csapathoz, ám ezt nem tehette meg, mert még az európai szövetség (EHF) illetékesei is felemelték hangjukat az esettel kapcsolatban. Csak akkor tudott volna Zácsik hamarabb jönni, ha az FTC-Jógazdabank együttese kivásárolja őt, de erre nem volt anyagi keret.
Az átlövő közel egy éve súlyos vállsérülést szenvedett, így sem a Krim Ljubljanában, sem a magyar válogatottban nem tudott játszani, még az egy hete zárult Európa-bajnokságot is ki kellett hagynia. Így aztán a szlovén gárda közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott vele, az FTC pedig élt ezzel a lehetősséggel, és lecsapott a játékosra, aki 2013 nyaráig kötelezte el magát.

*Az FTC az NB I-ben jelenleg a címvédő Győr, valamint a Debrecen mögött a harmadik helyen áll, *a KEK nyolcaddöntőjében pedig februárban találkozik a dán Viborggal, és ezeken a meccseken már Zácsik is pályára léphet, mivel a Ljubljana csak a Bajnokok Ligájára nevezte be.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## Pubito (2010 December 28)

Végre, talán formálódik egy ismét erős Fradi, mint Németh András idején.


----------



## Pubito (2010 December 28)

Mindenesetre ennél azért több kellett volna  Görbicet mindig a tornák előtt veszitjük el


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 28)

Pubito írta:


> Végre, talán formálódik egy ismét erős Fradi, mint Németh András idején.


 
Jó játékosok alkotják a csapatot és sztem nem is velük van a probléma...no most még erősités is érkezett...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 28)

*Zácsik Szandrával meglehet az FTC második helye*
2010. 12. 28. 09.39 

<RIGHT> 
*



*


*Másfél éves, megspórolható kitérő ért véget azzal, hogy december 27-én Zácsik Szandra (képünkön) ismét a Ferencváros-Jógazdabank játékosa lett, s a válogatottban is számíthatnak rá. A tényt sajtótájékozatón jelentették be.*

- Köztudott, hogy amikor 2009-ben aláírtam Ljubjanába, nem örömmel tettem - mondta a tájékoztatón a szlovákiai Révkomáromból származó, magyarországi játékospályafutását Vácott elkezdő Zácsik. - Az elmúlt másfél év során alapvetően megváltozott a helyzetem ott is, meg itt is. Egyre több időt töltöttem itthon, volt klubomnál, s ezek a találkozások csak megerősítették az elhatározásomat, mely szerint mindenképpen a Ferencvárosban képzelem el a jövőmet.

*- Miért éppen most sikerült a váltást nyélbeütnie?*
- A vállműtétemet követően már kezdtem formáába lendülni, de a klub anyagi helyzete meglehetősen ingatagnak tünt. Mivel én kérvényeztem a szerződés felbontását, ők pedig nem különösebben ellenkeztek, így létrejöhetett a megállapodás. Ha semmi nem jön közbe, kedden este már pályára is léphetek Vácon a Ferencvárosban, volt klubom ellen.
A bejelentésnél természetesen ott volt Kökény Bea, az FTC Kézilabda Sportklub Kft. ügyvezető igazgatója is, aki szintén elmondta a véleményét.
- Megvallom, minket kicsit meglepett, hogy a BL-ben a legjobb nyolc közé jutott Krim Ljubljana az ismét bevethető kiválóságáról lemondott - így Kökény. - Annak ellenére is nem számítottunk Szandra korábbi érkezésére, hogy immár hónapok óta konkrétan beszélgettünk az ő egyértelmű szándékairól.

*- Mekkora erősítést jelent a Ferencváros-Jógazdabanknak Zácsik pályára lépése?*
- Nagyon komoly lehetőségek vannak az ő játékában, hiszen Tomorival és Deákival együtt immár három, középen egyaránt bevethető és variálható átlövőnk lesz.

*- Zácsik érkezése nyilván jelent bizonyos anyagi plusz gondokat is, de az ő reklámértéke is számottevő. Ha ezt a tételt is kiegyenlítik és még mindig lenne egy kis plusz pénzük, milyen poszton erősítenének?*
- Jelenleg egyetlen légiósunk van, a szerb kapus, Abramovics. Úgy gondolom, ő és Pastrovics kitűnően kiegészítik egymást. Több külföldit azonban nem nagyon szeretnénk igazolni, inkább a meglévő fiatalok csapatba épülésétől várjuk a további erősödést.

*- Pillanatnyilahg másodikok, megelőzve a Debrecent. Mi lehet a céljük a pontvadászat tavaszi fordulójában?*
- A dobogó második fokánál nem szeretnénk hátrébb végezni.

*- Huszonkilencedikén Debrecenben rendezik azt idei kézilabda gálát, amelyen a tíz év előtti magyar és dán válogatottak ismét összemérik tudásukat. A Főnix csarnokban mire számít? * 
- Jómagam nem vagyok különösebben kiugró formában, viszont Pádár „Párduc” Ildikóról csak szépet és jót mondhatok! Ő igen jó erőben van, felszabadultan mozog, bármikor meg tudom őt játszani...​*A férfi kézisek már a vébére készülnek*

*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott hétfőn Veszprémben megkezdte a közvetlen felkészülést a január 13-án rajtoló svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságra. A szövetség egyeztet Nagy Lászlóval arról, hogy a világklasszis miként tudna részt venni a fontos tornán. 

A Barcelona átlövője másfél éve nem játszott a csapatban, és másfél hónapja jelezte: addig nem jön, amíg az általa felvetett gondok (például a sportolók napidíja és biztosítása) nem oldódnak meg. Nagy mellett kiálltak a társak, akik tárgyalást kezdeményeztek a szövetséggel, és most esély mutatkozik arra, hogy vállalja a vb-szereplést.

„A szövetség elnöksége által felkért csoport tárgyal Nagy Lászlóval, aki Perez Carloshoz hasonlóan megkapta az egyéni felkészülési tervet, és ez alapján készül. Január 2-ig van határidő, hogy Nagy Laci jön-e vagy sem" - mondta Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek.

Fazekas Nándor egyelőre nem tud csatlakozni a többiekhez, mert felesége veszélyeztetett terhes, míg a Németországban szereplő Mocsai Tamás és Ilyés Ferenc január 2-án, vasárnap érkezik meg. Az később dől el, hogy a jelenleg Kubában pihenő Perez vállalja-e a vb-szereplést.

„A legfontosabb, hogy Fazekas Nándi családja ne szenvedjen hiányt, és tudja támogatni a feleségét. Abban maradtunk, hogy megvárjuk a szülést, és utána jelentkezik, addig külön készül" - tette hozzá a szövetségi kapitány.

A csapat csütörtökön zártkapus meccset vív a Veszprém Arénában Bahreinnel, majd kétnapos pihenőt kapnak a keret tagjai. Január 2-ától újra együtt készül a keret, és 4-én - ugyancsak Veszprémben zárt kapuk mögött - Algéria lesz az ellenfél.

Mocsai Lajos alakulata ezt követően Lengyelországban lép pályára, január 6-án Csehország, 7-én Szlovákia, 8-án pedig a házigazda ellen.

A vb 13-án rajtol, a magyarok 14-én kezdenek Norrköpingben az olimpiai ezüstérmes Izland ellen, majd 15-én Norvégia, 17-én Linköpingben Brazília, 18-án Japán és 20-án Ausztria lesz az ellenfél.

 A középdöntőbe a legjobb három válogatott kerül.

A VESZPRÉMBEN KÉSZÜLŐ 19 FŐS KERET:

kapusok: Liszkai Szilveszter (MKB Veszprém), Mikler Roland (Pick Szeged), Tatai Péter (Pick Szeged)

jobbszélsők: Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém) 

jobbátlövők: Laluska Balázs (MKB Veszprém)

irányítók: Császár Gábor (MKB Veszprém), Eklemovics Nikola (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (Pick Szeged)

beállók: Gál Gyula (HC Croatia Zagreb), Schuch Timuzsin (HCM Constanta), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)

balátlövők: Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex), Katzirz Dávid (Pick Szeged), Nagy Kornél (MKB Veszprém)

balszélsők: Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Vadkerti Attila (Pick Szeged), Törő Szabolcs (Pick Szeged) 

*

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## hugi96 (2011 Január 1)

Üdv mindenkinek és BUÉK!
A férfi válogatott felkészüléséhez szeretnék hozzászólni. Szerintem a szövetségnek el kéne már felejteni a Nagy László körüli hercehurcát és olyan emberekre építeni, akik megtiszteltetésnek tekintik a címeres mezt. Egy fecske nem csinál nyarat (de telet sem). Egyébként számomra elszomorító, hogy számos idegenben született és honosított sportoló magyarabbként viselkedi, mint aki itt született.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Nagy László nem vesz részt a kézilabda-vb-n*
2011. 01. 02. 11.08 

<RIGHT> 



*


Nagy László, az FC Barcelona átlövője nem vesz részt a január 13-án kezdődő, svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs férfi kézilabda-világbajnokságon, miután nem tudott megállapodni a magyar szövetség által felkért csoporttal a szereplésének feltételeiről.
*​*
*
Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány vasárnap az MTI-nek elmondta: most, január 2-án járt le az a határidő, amit a játékos kapott, a szövetség elnöksége pedig arról tájékoztatta őt, hogy Nagy nem tud rendelkezésére állni.
"A két félnek nem sikerült megállapodnia. Nem haragszom Nagy Lacira, de a vb nem arról szól majd, hogy ő ott van-e vagy sem. Annak tudatában építem tovább a válogatottat, hogy ő most nincs. Bízom benne, hogy ez a téma most lezárult, a keret tagjai pedig még motiváltabbak lesznek, és összefognak egy jó eredmény eléréséért" - mondta Mocsai Lajos.
A világklasszis kézilabdázóval arról folytak a tárgyalások, hogy miként tudna részt venni a fontos tornán. Nagy már másfél éve nem játszott a válogatottban, és két hónapja jelezte: addig nem jön, amíg az általa felvetett gondok - például a sportolók napidíja és biztosítása - nem oldódnak meg. Nagy László mellett kiálltak a társak, és tárgyalást kezdeményeztek a szövetséggel, rövid ideig arra is esély mutatkozott, hogy mégis vállalja a vb-szereplést.
Az MTI kereste Nagy Lászlót, illetve menedzserét, de egyelőre nem sikerült elérni őket. A válogatott értesülése szerint a játékos még a vasárnap folyamán közleményt ad ki.
A csapat vasárnap este találkozik újra Veszprémben. Most már csatlakozik a többiekhez a Németországban légiós Mocsai Tamás és Ilyés Ferenc is. Egyelőre nincs a többiekkel a kapus Fazekas Nándor, akinek felesége a napokban szült, ezért most a családdal tölti a napokat. A hálóőr hétfőn egyeztet a szövetséggel, hogy miként tud úgy részt venni a vb-felkészülésben, hogy közben segít otthon is.
A válogatott kedden, a tervek szerint 16 órakor Veszprémben zárt kapuk mögött Algériával találkozik. Mocsai Lajos alakulata ezt követően Lengyelországban lép pályára, csütörtökön Csehország, pénteken Szlovákia, szombaton pedig a házigazda ellen.
*A vb január 13-án rajtol, a magyarok 14-én kezdenek Norrköpingben az olimpiai ezüstérmes Izland ellen, majd 15-én Norvégia, 17-én Linköpingben Brazília, 18-án Japán és 20-án Ausztria lesz az ellenfél. *A középdöntőbe a legjobb három válogatott kerül.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Férfi kézilabda Újévi Kupa - Sima győzelem a csehek ellen*
2011. 01. 06. 22.10

<RIGHT> 



*


A jövő héten kezdődő világbajnokságra készülő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott 31-24-re nyert a cseh csapat ellen a lengyelországi Újévi Kupa csütörtöki nyitómérkőzésén.
*​*
*

* Újévi Kupa, 1. forduló: 
**Magyarország-Csehország 31-24 (13-10)
* A négycsapatos mezőnyből csak a csehek nem szerepelnek az olimpiai kvalifikációs vb-n, a gdyniai torna másik két résztvevője, a lengyel és a szlovák ugyanakkor azonos csoportba került.
Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány - aki a sok sérült miatt nem a legerősebb összeállításban küldte pályára együttesét - mindenkinek lehetőséget adott. A 10. perc után, 6-5-öt követően a magyarok 10-5-re elhúztak - főleg a beállós Gál volt gólerős -, és a szünetig sem volt gondjuk.
A folytatásban negyedóráig maradt a kis különbségű magyar vezetés, ám a hajrában már hengerelt a Mocsai-csapat, és a cseheken az időkérés sem segített.

*Később:
*Lengyelország-Szlovákia 20:30 ó 

*A további program:
péntek, 2. forduló:
*Magyarország-Szlovákia 18 ó
Lengyelország-Csehország 20:30 ó

* szombat, 3. forduló:
*Szlovákia-Csehország 13 ó
Lengyelország-Magyarország 15:15 ó

​
<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Férfi kézilabda-vb - Szerencsés megérkezés, este edzés*
2011. 01. 13. 23.17 


<RIGHT> 



*


Csütörtök délután szerencsésen megérkezett Svédországba, a férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság helyszínére a magyar válogatott, amely még este edzést tart az Izland elleni pénteki nyitómeccsnek otthont adó norrköpingi csarnokban.
*​*
*
Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány együttese Linköpingben kapott szállást - itt lesz majd a brazilok, a japánok és az osztrákok elleni meccs jövő héten -, és innen buszozik majd át a 40 km-re fekvő Norrköpingbe.

Az ötvenperces csütörtöki tréning 19 órakor kezdődik.
A válogatott - amely a legjobb hét közé jutást tűzte ki célul - *pénteken 17 órakor játssza majd első vb-meccsét az olimpiai ezüstérmes, Eb-harmadik izlandiakkal, szombaton pedig - ugyancsak Norrköpingben - a norvégok lesznek az ellenfelek.

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Férfi kézilabda-vb *

Elkezdődött a várva várt Ffi kézilabda vb... Most zajlik éppen a Magyar-Island mérkőzés első félideje...igazából nagy taktikai harc mindkét részről...de sajnos egy kicsit érezhető a játékvezetők Island felé húzása....
*a félidőt Island nyerte...14 : 11-re*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Férfi kézilabda-vb: a Mocsai-csapat Izland ellen vereséggel kezdett*



*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott Izland ellen mutatkozott be a Svédországban zajló világbajnokság csoportkörének első fordulójában. Mocsai Lajos együttese a szünetben már háromgólos hátrányban volt, végül pedig hatgólos vereséget szenvedett.*

*Izland–MAGYARORSZÁG 32–26 (14–11)*

*Holnap Norvégia csapata lesz az ellenfele a magyar csapatnak.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 15)

*Férfi kézilabda-vb - Hatgólos vereség az olimpiai ezüstérmestől*
2011. 01. 14. 21.07


<RIGHT> 




*


A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott 32-26-ra kikapott az esélyesebb izlandi csapattól a svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság pénteki nyitófordulójában.
*​*
*
Az ideges kezdés után előbb pörgött fel az olimpiai ezüst-, Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes északi együttes, aztán fokozatosan elhúzott. 12-6-os állást követően még felzárkóztak a magyarok - többek között a csereként beállt Mikler bravúrjainak köszönhetően -, a második félidőben viszont már egyértelműen jobb volt az izlandi gárda, amely 24-17-re is vezetett, és a folytatásban sem ismert kegyelmet.
A magyarok szombaton 16:30-kor a norvég együttessel találkoznak.

* B csoport (Norrköping), 1. forduló:
Izland-Magyarország 32-26 (14-11)
*---------------------------------
*gól:* Pálmarsson 8, Petersson 5, Stefánsson 4/1, Atlason 4, Sigurdsson 4, Gunnarsson 3, Ingimundarsson 2, Ólafsson 1, Gudjónsson 1/1, illetve Mocsai 5/3, Lékai 4, Gulyás 4, Ilyés 2, Gál 2, Harsányi 2/1, Törő 2, Nagy 2, Zubai 2, Iváncsik G. 1

Kimaradt helyzetekkel indult a fontos meccs, az első gólra három és fél percet kellett várni. Az elején sok pontatlanság csúszott a játékba, de ez betudható volt a vb-nyitánynak. A mezőnyből Atlason nyugodott meg először, háromszor is betalált Fazekasnak; a magyaroktól Gál villant kétszer. A túloldalon a kapus Gústavsson gyorsan elkapta a fonalat, nehéz volt túljárni az eszén. Két értékesített izlandi büntetővel 5-2 lett a 9. percben. Hiába jött fel ezek után 5-4-re a Mocsai-csapat, két rossz passz, és máris 7-4 oda. Még negyedórája sem ment a játék, amikor 9-5-re húztak el a remekül védekező északiak. 
Ilyés kiállítása alatt még nagyobbra nőtt a különbség, 11-6-nál, a 19. percben Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány időt kért. Ezt követően gyorsabbá vált a támadójáték, Stefánssont kiküldték a bírók, ám ebben a szakaszban csak egy gólt sikerült lőni.
A 24. percben, 13-8-nál Mikler állt a kapuba - szép védésekkel mutatkozott be -, míg Császár helyett Lékai irányított. Két találat után Schuchot kiállították, ám így is maradt a háromgólos különbség.
A második félidő egy-egy gólja után Ilyést - aki két év után nyáron visszatér Veszprémbe - is kiküldték. A vb-újonc Lékai azonban nem ijedt meg, kétszer villant, de ez is csak arra volt elég, hogy ne szakadjon le a magyar együttes. Emberelőnyben maradt a "tisztes távolság" a két válogatott között, Mocsai hétméterest hibázott, Pálmarssonnak pedig "sült a keze". 
Gulyás sem úszta meg kiállítás nélkül, magyar emberhátránynál a több mint 300-szoros válogatott, 37 esztendős Stefánsson kapta el a fonalat. Bő negyedórával a vége előtt 24-17 lett az állás. Jöttek a cserék, ám ettől nem vált hatékonyabbá a játék, és csak távolodott az izlandi gárda.
Hét perccel a vége előtt, 29-20-nál Mocsai még egyszer időt kért. A hajrában Ilyés harmadik kétpercese miatt piros lapot kapott, ezzel együtt sikerült faragni a hátrányból.
* A vereség "benne volt a pakliban",* hiszen Izland a pekingi olimpián második, az egy évvel ezelőtti Eb-n pedig harmadik volt. A célkitűzés, vagyis a hét közé jutás szempontjából fontos lenne, hogy szombaton a magyar csapat legyőzze a szintén veszélyes norvégokat.

* Mocsai Lajos:
*​*
** "Az izlandi válogatott frissebb, gyakorlottabb, dinamikusabb volt a miénknél. Támadásban kicsit statikusan mozogtunk, a cserék révén sem sikerült ledolgozni a hátrányunkat. Védekezésben csak Zubai nyújtott olyan teljesítményt, amilyet elvárhatunk. A vereség azt jelenti, hogy a norvégok elleni, szombati, valamint a többi csoportmeccs rendkívül fontossá vált. Szeretnénk a mostaninál gyorsabb csapatot kiállítani szombatra."

*​*
*

*Férfi kézilabda-vb - Biztosan nyert a magyarok szombati ellenfele*
2011. 01. 14. 23.15 


<RIGHT> 



*


A magyarokkal szombaton játszó norvég válogatott 35-29-re nyert a japán csapat ellen a svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság pénteki nyitófordulójában.
*​*
*

*Eredmények, 1. forduló:
B csoport:
*Norvégia-Japán 35-29 (18-13)

* korábban:
Izland-Magyarország 32-26 (14-11)
*​*
** később:
*Ausztria-Brazília 21:30 ó

* A csoport:
korábban:
*Franciaország-Tunézia 32-19 (15-9)
Németország-Egyiptom 30-25 (15-12)

* később:
*Spanyolország-Bahrein 20:15 ó

* C csoport:
korábban:
*Horvátország-Románia 27-21 (11-13)

* később:
*Dánia-Ausztrália 20:15 ó 
Szerbia-Algéria 20:45 ó

*D csoport:
korábban:
*Koreai Köztársaság-Argentína 25-25 (14-11)

*később:
*Lengyelország-Szlovákia 20:15 ó

* csütörtökön játszották:
*Svédország-Chile 28-18
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 15)

*Kézi-vb: iszonyatos kezdés, hatalmas győzelem*



*Győzelemmel folytatta a magyar kézilabda válogatott a szereplést a svédországi világbajnokságon. A mieink idegölő mérkőzésen győzték le Norvégiát 26-23-ra.*


Hatalmas győzelmet aratott a magyar kézilabda válogatott csoportjában a második fordulóban. Mikler Roland vezérletével 26-23-ra sikerült felülmúlni Norvégiát. Rémálom-szerűen kezdődött a mérkőzés, a norvégok 6-0-ra elhúztak. A magyar csapat kilátástalan támadást és védekezést mutatott be. Utána Fazekas helyett (aki rendre kiszolgáltatott helyzetbe került) Mikler érkezett a kapuba, válogatottunk pedig megkezdte a felzárkózást. A szünet előtt arra is volt esély, hogy döntetlennel forduljunk. Azonban egy figyelmetlenség miatt kétgólos norvég előnyt mutatott az eredményjelző. 









A második játékrész sem indult nagyon simán, egy kettős emberelőnyt is sikerült elügyetlenkedni. A félidő második felében azonban már minden úgy alakult, ahogy azt magyar ember várja. Tökéletes kapusteljesítmény és védekezés, nagyszerű támadások, egy friss, kifogástalanul játszó Császár Gábor, őrjöngő Lantos Gábor a Kossuth Rádióból a tévéközvetítésben magyar részről, hosszan tartó norvég zárlat a másik oldalon. A magyar válogatott megérdemelten nyerte meg a mérkőzést. Vasárnap pihenőnap következik. Utána pedig Carlos Perezt is láthatjuk a csapatban, hétfőn Brazília következik.


*Szép volt fiúk! Hajrá Magyarok!*
​<!-- Adserver zone (write): 72335, bulvarsport_cikkek_alatti_doboz_468x120 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ if(window.goA)goA.addZone(72335,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}}); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT charset=iso-8859-2 src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72335&ord=o6Sr3Hb3Om0Lb2Vm9K&re=http%3A%2F%2Fs.hirkereso.hu%2F"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)

*Óriási meglepetés: Japán legyőzte Ausztriát, ezzel hazánk csak 5.*

*A világbajnokság eddigi legnagyobb szenzációja, hogy az ázsiai csapat legyőzte Ausztriát.*

*

 *


Japán fantasztikus első félidő után hét gólos előnnyel mehetett szünetre. Nyugati szomszédunk négyet tudott csak ledolgozni a második harminc percben hátrányából, így jelenleg öt csapat áll két ponttal a B-csoportban, és Japán jobb gólkülönbségével megelőzte a magyar együttest is.
A D-csoportban a nyitónapon Chile ellen sima győzelmet arató Svédország Szlovákiával játszott. Bár az első játékrészben derekasan helytállt a szlovák válogatott a házigazdák ellen, a szünetet követően hatalmasat változott a játék képe, és az északi együttes fölényes győzelmet aratott.

*Férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság, D-csoport, 2. forduló:*
Szlovákia-Svédország 22-38 (14-15)

*Férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság, B-csoport:*
Japán-Ausztria 33-30 (18-11)

*Férfi kézi-vb: csoportállás a 3. játéknap után*


*A folyamatosan frissülő táblázatok a négy selejtezőcsoport éppen aktuális állását mutatják. Magyarország két mérkőzés után csoportjában az 5. helyen áll.*

Minden csoportból az első három helyezett jut tovább a középdöntőbe, ahol Az A- és B-csoport továbbjutói az I-es középdöntő-csoportban, a C- és D-csoport továbbjutói a II-es középdöntő-csoportban folytatják. A továbbjutók magukkal viszik a csoportkörből a másik két továbbjutó csapat elleni eredményeiket.

*A-csoport*​*<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1.Franciaország​*​
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>32-19</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2.Spanyolország</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>33-22</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>3.Németország</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>30-25</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>4.Egyiptom</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>25-30</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>5.Bahrein</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>22-33</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>6.Tunézia</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>19-32</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>
*B-csoport*​*<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1.Izland​*​
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>66-50</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>4 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2.Ausztria</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>64-56</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>3.Norvégia</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>58-55</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>4.Japán</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>62-65</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>*5.Magyarország*</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>52-55</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>*2 pont*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>6.Brazília</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>50-68</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>
*C-csoport*​*<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 84.45pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=113>1.Dánia​*​
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>47-12</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 84.45pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=113>2.Horvátország</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>27-21</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 84.45pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=113>3.Szerbia</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>25-24</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>2 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 84.45pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=113>4.Algéria</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>24-25</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 84.45pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=113>5.Románia</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>21-27</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 84.45pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=113>6.Ausztrália</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.3pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>12-47</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 63.35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=84>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>
*D-csoport*​*<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1.Svédország​*​
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>66-40</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>4 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2.Lengyelország</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>59-56</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>4 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>3.Dél-Korea</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>62-47</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>3 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>4.Argentína</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>28-29</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>1 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>5.Szlovákia</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>55-73</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>6.Chile</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>2</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>40-65</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 65.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=88>0 pont</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Férfi kézi-vb – Vasárnapi menetrend,
A magyar csapatnak van egy kis szusszanásra ideje, ugyanis legközelebb „csak” hétfőn lép pályára Brazília ellen.​*​*​​*​*​​Vasárnap az A-illetve C-csoport küzdelmei zajlanak majd a svédországi férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság selejtezőkörében.​​​​*Menetrend, Január 16.*​​​16:15 Bahrein-Németország
17:30 Tunézia-Spanyolország
18:00 Ausztrália-Szerbia
18:45 Egyiptom-Franciaország
20:00 Algéria-Horvátország
20:15 Románia-Dánia​​</B>
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Január 17)

Nagyon gratula a fiúknak a norvégok elleni meccsért, amiért veszett helyzetböl is meg tudták fordítani a meccset. Igaz hogy az 1.félidöben nem játszottunk valami jól, de Mocsai a második félidöre megint össze rakta a csapatot. Bár mondjuk én kihagytam volna Lékait és Mocsait is, szerintem már a 1félidöben sem ugy játszottak ahogy kellett volna. Nálam plussz volt Zubai és a kis Iváncsik telejítménye. örülök hogy nem jött össze a szokásos Iváncsik- Gyulás csere. 
Sajnálom hogy nem láttam az izland ellnei meccset, sajnos nekem nincs sport 1 em, vagyis van de csehül. Remélem ma a brazilok ellen már a védekezés is olyan lesz amilyenek lennie kell.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 17)

*Kézi-vb: Sima magyar-győzelem Brazília ellen*


​*Győzelemmel folytatta szereplését kézilabda válogatottunk a svédországi világbajnokságon. A magyarok ezúttal Brazíliát verték 36-24-re*


Az első öt perc - csak úgy, mint a norvégok ellen - döcögősre sikeredett, azonban ezt a brazilok nem tudták kihasználni, ekkor szórványos dél-amerikai vezetés jellemezte a találkozót. Azután belelendült a válogatott és Fazekas Nándor védéseivel, valamint hatékony támadójátékkal az első 30 perc végére már hétgólos előnyt szerezett Mocsai Lajos csapata. 








A második játékrészben tovább hengerelt a magyar válogatott, ahol az eddig kevesebbet szereplő játékosok csilloghattak, így Harsányi Gergő (10 gólt szerzett és a mezőny legjobbjának választottak), Zubai Szabolcs vezérletével alakult ki a 36-24-es végeredmény. A magyar válogatott kedden Japán ellen szerepel.

*GRATULÁLUNK!*​ 
*Holnap Japán lesz az ellenfele a Magyar csapatnak!

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 18)

*Kézilabda vb*

*Győzelemmel folytatta szereplését kézilabda válogatottunk a svédországi világbajnokságon. A magyarok ezúttal Japán csapatát győzték le 28 : 24 re!*

*Igy a magyar csapat a középdőntökbe jutott!*

*Szép volt és köszönjük Fiúk!*

*Hajrá Magyarok!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 19)

*Mocsai Lajos: "Felemás érzések kavarognak bennem."*
2011. 01. 19. 07.05


<RIGHT> 





*Nagy lépést tett a középdöntőbe kerülésért a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon, miután kedden 28-24-re legyőzte a japán csapatot.*


Az gyorsan kiderült, hogy a két együttes nincs azonos súlycsoportban. Az első húsz perc jól sikerült (12-4), a következő tíz viszont nem, így a Mocsai-gárda 13-8-cal vonult pihenőre. A szünet után is volt egy jó és egy hosszú pocsék periódus, de ezekkel együtt is biztosan vette a japán leckét a válogatott.
Mocsai Lajos csapata már kedden este középdöntős lehet, amennyiben Ausztria nem győzi le Izland együttesét. 
Szerdán szünnap lesz, csütörtökön pedig az osztrákok elleni meccsel zárul a csoportkör.

* B csoport (Linköping), 4. forduló: 
Magyarország-Japán 28-24 (13-8)
*-------------------------------
*gól:* Iváncsik G. 9/1, Lékai 6, Császár 5, Ilyés 3, Mocsai 2, Iváncsik T. 2, Gulyás 1, illetve Mijazaki 5, Szuemacu 3, Higasinagahama S. 3, Nomura 3/1, Tojoda 2/1, Murakami 2, Higasinagahama H. 2, Kisigava 1, Tomita 1, Kai 1, Kadojama 1

A magyarok az első körben kikaptak az olimpiai ezüstérmes izlandiaktól, de azóta minden meccsüket megnyerték, míg a japánok kisebb meglepetésre diadalmaskodtak az osztrákok felett, viszont vereséget szenvedtek az izlandiaktól és attól a norvég együttestől is, amelyet a Mocsai-legények legyőztek.
Az ázsiai együttesnek ezúttal győznie kellett a középdöntős álmaik életben tartásához.
A brazilok ellen hétfőn ujjsérülést szenvedett Katzirz vállalta a játékot, de csak a hajrában kapott lehetőséget.
A japánok egy kínai figurával nyitottak: a szélső a levegőben úszva kapta a labdát, de arcon találta a kapus Miklert. A rivális játékosok lábmunkája félelmetes volt, támadásban és védekezésben is "pörögtek". 2-1-es magyar vezetésénél Ilyést kiállították, s az emberhátrányos két perc végén 3-3 lett. Ezt követően azonban Iváncsik Gergő és Lékai vezérletével sikerült elszakadni, Mikler pedig büntetőt védett. 
A 17. percben már 10-4 volt az állás, ekkor az ázsiai együttes időt kért. Mikler 13 percig nem kapott gólt, és a magyarok 12-4-re húztak el. A biztos vezetés tudatában kevésbé összpontosítottak a magyar játékosok, sok volt a hiba, s csak emberhátrányban lett nagyobb a figyelem. Az időt kérő Mocsai Lajos csapata közel kilenc percig nem tudott gólt lőni, és közben hármat kapott, a szünetre ezzel együtt is biztos előnnyel mehetett öltözőbe a csapat (13-8). 
A második félidő is pazarul kezdődött, nőtt a különbség, még az is belefért, hogy Császár a bal kapufát találta el hétméteresből. A 39. percben, 20-9-nél a japán kapitány időt kért a magyar henger megállítására. Ez sikerült neki, együttese sorozatban négyszer volt eredményes, Mocsai pedig több poszton cserélt, hátha sikerül felrázni a társaságot. 
Ilyés megkapta a harmadik kétperces büntetését, így piros lapot kapott, a rivális pedig megkezdte a felzárkózást. Hat perccel a vége előtt 25-21 lett, és Mocsai időt kért. A hajrában kicsit izgulni kellett, de Császár góljaival megnyugtatta az idegeskedőket.
A meccs utolsó húsz percében nem játszott jól a válogatott, de a korábban megszerzett tetemes előnyének köszönhetően végül nyerni tudott.

*Mocsai Lajos:
* _"Felemás érzések kavarognak bennem. Felkészültünk a japánok nyitott védekezésére, és sikerült komoly előnyt szereznünk. Amikor viszont a mozgékony ellenfél visszahúzódott hatos vonala elé, akkor meg nagyon nem ment nekünk. Az átlövőink bizonytalanok voltak, s a japánok sokszor szereztek labdát, és indításból könnyű gólokat lőttek. Ezzel párosult, hogy az ellenfélnél a kapus remekül védett. Most várjuk az izlandi-osztrák meccset, mert ott már eldőlhet, hogy bejutottunk-e a középdöntőbe."_

*Beteg a kapitány, elmarad az összetartás a vb-selejtezős riválisnál*
2011. 01. 19. 07.26 


<RIGHT> 



*


A szövetségi kapitány betegsége miatt elmarad a magyarok elleni világbajnoki selejtezőre készülő német női kézilabda-válogatott idei első összetartása.
*​*
*
A posztján a múlt héten megerősített Rainer Osmann beteg lett, így lefújta a január 23. és 26. között esedékes kaiseraui edzőtábort.

A decemberi Eb-n 13. helyen zárt németek, valamint a kontinensviadalon tizedik magyarok júniusban vívnak sorsdöntő vb-selejtezőt. Amelyik gárda továbbjut, részt vehet a decemberi, brazíliai világbajnokságon, és marad esélye kijutni a 2012-es londoni olimpiára. A párosmeccs első felvonását Németországban, visszavágóját pedig Magyarországon rendezik.


*Férfi kézilabda-vb - Ausztria kikapott, Magyarország középdöntős*
2011. 01. 19. 06.33 


<RIGHT> 



*


Ausztria csapata kedden este kikapott Izlandtól, így a korábban Japán ellen győztes magyar válogatott bejutott a svédországi férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság középdöntőjébe.
*​*
*
A B csoportból Mocsai Lajos három győzelemmel és egy vereséggel álló együttese mellett az osztrákokat 26-23-ra legyőző, s továbbra is százszázalékos Izland, illetve a Brazíliát csupán csak egy góllal felülmúló Norvégia jutott be a középdöntőbe.
Szerdán szünnap lesz a csoportban, csütörtökön pedig az osztrákok elleni, tulajdonképpen tét nélküli esti meccsel zárul a csoportkör a magyar csapat számára.

*Eredmény:
4. forduló:
B csoport (Linköping): 
* ----------------------
Izland-Ausztria 26-23 (11-16)

* korábban:
MAGYARORSZÁG-Japán 28-24 (13-8)
*Norvégia-Brazília 26-25 (13-12)

*Az állás:* 
1. (már továbbjutott) Izland 8 pont, 
*2. (már továbbjutott) MAGYARORSZÁG 6 (116-103), *
3. (már továbbjutott) Norvégia 6 (117-107), 
4. Ausztria 2 (114-116), 
5. Japán 2 (108-129), 
6. Brazília 0

*D csoport (Göteborg):
* ---------------------
*korábban:
*Argentína-Svédország 27-22 (12-10)

* korábban:
*Chile-Szlovákia 29-29 (15-12)
Lengyelország-Koreai Köztársaság 25-20 (10-11)

*Az állás:* 
1. (már továbbjutott) Lengyelország 8 pont, 
2. (már továbbjutott) Svédország 6, 
3. Argentína 5, 
4. Koreai Köztársaság 3, 
5. Szlovákia (102-125) 1, 
6. Chile 1 (92-132)

Xlsport






​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 19)

*Férfi kézilabda-vb - Lehet bírót cserélni meccs közben*
2011. 01. 19. 13.26

<RIGHT> 



*


A jelenleg zajló svédországi férfi kézilabda-világbajnokságon már érvényben van az a szabály, amely szerint mérkőzés közben lecserélhető az a játékvezető, aki nyilvánvalóan manipulálni akarja az eredményt.
*​*
*
Andorka Sándor, a nemzetközi szövetség (IHF) játékvezetői bizottságának magyar tagja az MTI-nek szerdán elmondta: két személy dönt arról, hogy a nyilvánvalóan csalást megkísérlő bírót leváltsák-e még a meccs alatt.
"A zsűriasztalnál felügyelő hivatalos IHF-személy, valamint a nézőtéren helyet foglaló IHF-megfigyelő közösen határoz arról, hogy kell-e csere. Szeretném jelezni, ilyen még nem fordult elő, és a szabály kizárólag IHF-rendezvényekre vonatkozik. Akkor nem lehet cserélni, ha egy bíró hibázik, csak akkor, ha nyilvánvalóan manipulálni akarja az eredményt" - nyilatkozta Andorka.
A nemzetközi szövetség a 2009-es kínai női vb alatt hozta meg ezt a szabályt - a berlini Der Tagesspiegel lapnak a svédországi vb-re kiküldött tudósítója szerint "suttyomban" fogadták el Hasszan Musztafa IHF-elnök kezdeményezésére -, és azért került most reflektorfénybe, mert a sportág elitjéhez tartozó németektől több szakember is felháborodásának adott hangot.
Peter Rauchfuss, a német játékvezetői testület korelnöke kijelentette: az új szabálynak nincs esélye a német pályákon. "Ha egy bírót mérkőzés közben lehoznak a pályáról, az egyenértékű a helyszínen történő agyonlövéssel!" - fogalmazott 
Német klubok trénerei, szakvezetői szintén szörnyülködve reagáltak a hírre. "Ez nem lehet igaz, ugye csak vicc az egész?" - kérdezett vissza Alfred Gislason, a THW Kiel vezetőedzője, aki elképzelni sem tudja, hogyan történik majd a bírócsere. "Nekem mint edzőnek lesz például vétójogom?" - tudakolta.
*"A felelősök körében nyilvánvalóan olyan nagy bizalmatlanság uralkodik az IHF-játékvezetőkkel szemben, hogy szükségesnek látták egy ilyen intézkedés meghozatalát. Kíváncsi lennék rá, hogy ki verte keresztül ezt az egészet"* - fogalmazott Gerd Butzeck, a legjelentősebb európai klubok érdekeit képviselő Group Club Handball ügyvezető igazgatója. 
Jan Tuik holland szakember úgy vélte, hogy az európai szövetség (EHF) bizonyosan nem fogja átvenni az új szabályt az IHF-től.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 21)

*Férfi kézilabda-vb: Magyarország - Ausztria 32-30*
2011. 01. 20. 22.59

<RIGHT> 
Az első 12 percben jól játszott a magyar csapat, ám azt követően a motiváltabb osztrákok fordítottak, és 16-13-as előnnyel vonultak szünetre. A folytatásban sikerült visszavenni a vezetést, és végül begyűjteni a két pontot.
A jönköpingi középdöntőben a magyarok szombaton a címvédő, olimpiai és Európa-bajnok franciákkal, hétfőn a németekkel, kedden pedig a spanyolokkal találkoznak.

* Eredmény, B csoport (Linköping), 5. forduló: 
Magyarország-Ausztria 32-30 (13-16)
*-----------------------------------
*gól:* Császár 5, Törő 5, Mocsai 4, Ilyés 3, Iváncsik T. 3, Katzirz 3, Lékai 3, Zubai 2, Gál 1, Nagy 1, Gulyás 1, Schuch 1, illetve Szilágyi 7, Bozovic 5, Wilczynski 4, Posch 4, Friede 3, Jochum 2, Weber 2, Fölser 1, Wöss 1, Abadir 1

A találkozónak nem volt tétje, a magyarok már bejutottak a középdöntőbe, és magukkal vitték az Izland elleni vereséget és a Norvégia elleni győzelmet, ugyanakkor az osztrákok az alsó ágra kerültek.
Eleinte fej fej mellett haladt a két gárda, majd egy sikeresen átvészelt emberhátrány után a magyarok elléptek. Főleg Törő volt elemében, aki olykor látványos gólokat lőtt (9-6). A védelem azonban többször bizonytalanná vált, a osztrákok egyenlítettek, aztán a 21. percben már vezettek is 10-9-re. Katzirz hatperces gólcsendet tört meg, ám amikor Gulyást kiállították, 14-11-re már a riválisnál volt az előny. Mocsai Lajos időt kért, de a különbség a szünetig megmaradt.
A második félidőre több poszton cserélt a kapitány, és kilenc perc elteltével sikerült beérni az osztrákokat (20-20). A fordítás is összejött, ám elszakadni nem sikerült. Mindkét oldalon potyogtak a gólok - az osztrákoknál például a Budapesten született Szilágyi sziporkázott -, a védelmek nem remekeltek. A hajrában nem volt gond az összpontosítással, és végül - ha nehezen is - sikerült megnyerni a tét nélküli presztízscsatát.
Pénteken szünnap lesz, szombaton már következik az igazán éles szakasz, a középdöntő, és rögtön a világ pillanatnyi egyeduralkodójaként emlegetett francia gárda. Kérdés, hogy a tervezett cserét, Perez Carlost beveti-e a kapitány, mivel azon kívül lesz még két középdöntős meccs, valamint a helyosztó. A 39 éves átlövő elvileg három vb-meccsre kapott engedélyt klubjától, az MKB Veszprémtől.

* Korábban:
*Izland-Norvégia 29-22
Japán-Brazília 33-32

*A csoport végeredménye:
*1. Izland 10 pont
*2. MAGYARORSZÁG 8
*3. Norvégia 6
--------------------------------
4. Japán 4
5. Ausztria 2
6. Brazília 0




*


A biztosan középdöntős magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott tét nélküli mérkőzésen 32-30-ra legyőzte Ausztriát a svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság csütörtöki csoportzárásán.
*​*
*
Az első 12 percben jól játszott a magyar csapat, ám azt követően a motiváltabb osztrákok fordítottak, és 16-13-as előnnyel vonultak szünetre. A folytatásban sikerült visszavenni a vezetést, és végül begyűjteni a két pontot.
* A jönköpingi középdöntőben a magyarok szombaton a címvédő, olimpiai és Európa-bajnok franciákkal, hétfőn a németekkel, kedden pedig a spanyolokkal találkoznak.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Mocsi Lajos: Húsz percig játszottunk jól...*
2011. 01. 22. 23.05

<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott 37-24-re kikapott szombaton a címvédő, olimpiai és Európa-bajnok francia csapattól a svédországi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság középdöntős nyitányán.
*​*
*
Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány együttese húsz percig remekül tartotta magát, vezetett, ám a szünet előtti szakaszt 9-3-ra nyerték a gallok, akik 18-13-as előnnyel vonultak pihenőre. A folytatásban is az esélyesebb franciák akarata érvényesült, így gond nélkül diadalmaskodtak.
Vasárnap szünnap, hétfőn az olimpiai ezüstérmes izlandiakat legyőző németek következnek. Azon a mérkőzésen - melyen sok múlik majd az első hét közé jutás szempontjából - minden bizonnyal pályára lép már Perez Carlos is.

* Eredmény, I. csoport (Jönköping), 1. forduló:*
* 
Franciaország-Magyarország 37-24 (18-13)
*-----------------------------------
gól: Karabatic 7, Accambray 6, Fernandez 5, Abalo 4, Roine 4, Gille 4, Honrubia 2, Guigou 1, Sorhaindo 1, Junillon 1, Joli 1, Bingo 1, illetve Mocsai 7, Ilyés 4, Császár 3, Nagy 2, Katzirz 2, Harsányi 2, Gál 1, Iváncsik G. 1, Törő 1, Lékai 1

Jól kezdett a magyar csapat, kétszer is vezetett, 3-3 után viszont a franciák két góllal elléptek. Pár perccel később megint döntetlen állt az eredményjelzőn (5-5), aztán 6-6-ot követően a 11. percre 8-6 lett ide. Mocsai bátran vállalkozott, öt lövéséből négy betalált, és Ilyés is eredményesen játszott, három gólt lőtt ebben a szakaszban. Negyedóra elteltével 9-8-ra vezetett a magyar csapat, a szövetségi kapitány időt kért, majd Zubait kiállították. 
Az emberhátrány alatt egyenlő lett, ám Mocsai újra betalált hét perc elteltével. Fernandez duplázott, és ettől kezdve megint a gallok voltak lépéselőnyben Karabatic jóvoltából. Miklert Fazekas váltotta a kapuban, de a szünetig nagyon megnőtt a különbség. Az első félidő 13 magyar góljából 12-t az Ilyés-Császár-Mocsai belső hármas dobott.
A folytatásban Zubait megint kiküldték, Törő pedig ziccert rontott. Minden addiginál nagyobb lett a hátrány (21-14). Karabouének alig lehetett gólt lőni, esély sem mutatkozott a felzárkózásra. Lékai jött be irányítónak, ám vele sem vált hatékonyabbá a játék. A 44. percben már 26-16 volt az állás a franciáknak, de még tovább nőtt a különbség, noha az ellenfélnél a végén már a cseresor játszott.

* Mocsai Lajos:
* _ "Húsz percig játszottunk jól, majd főleg a védekezésben elmaradt a csapat attól, amit vártam. A szünet előtt két-három kisebb sérülés történt, ezek miatt cserélni kellett, és ekkor már olyan hátrányba kerültünk, amelyről nem hittük el, hogy ledolgozható. Később több poszton cseréltem, igyekeztem mindenkinek bizonyítási lehetőséget adni. A franciák nagy iramot diktáltak, sokat hibáztunk ilyen tempó mellett. A németek legyőzték Izlandot, látszott, hatalmas a küzdőképességük, és remek fizikai állapotban vannak. Óriási fegyvertény lenne győzni ellenük. Segítségünkre lesz Perez Carlos is."

_ * Korábban:
*Németország-Izland 27-24 (15-13)
Spanyolország-Norvégia 32-27 (15-12)

* Az állás:
1. Franciaország 5 pont (95-75)
*2. Spanyolország 5 (86-79)
3. Izland 4
4. Németország 2 (74-80)
5. Magyarország 2 (76-92)
6. Norvégia 0


*Férfi kézilabda-vb - Ismét győztek a dánok*
2011. 01. 23. 06.21

<RIGHT> 



*


Dánia válogatottja egy góllal legyőzte a lengyel csapatot középdöntős csoportjában a svédországi, olimpiai kvalifikációs férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság szombati játéknapján, ezzel nagy lépést tett az elődöntőbe jutás felé.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
középdöntő, 1. forduló:
*​*
** II. csoport (Malmö, Lund): 
*Dánia-Lengyelország 28-27 (15-9)
*korábban:
*Svédország-Szerbia 28-24 (12-13)
Horvátország-Argentína 36-18 (19-6)

*A csoport állása: *
*1. Dánia 6 pont, *
*2. Svédország 4, *
*3. Horvátország 3, *
*4. Lengyelország 2 (72-75), *
*5. Argentína 2 (68-82), *
*6. Szerbia 1 

* * I. csoport (Jönköping):
korábban:
*Spanyolország–Norvégia 32-27 (15-12)
Németország-Izland 27-24 (15-13)
*később:
*Franciaország-MAGYARORSZÁG 20:45 ó

* Elnök Kupa:
21-24. helyért:
*Brazília-Bahrein 37-30 (1715)
*korábban:
* * a 13-16. helyért:
*Koreai Köztársaság-Algéria 29-24 (17-12) - hosszabbítás után
Egyiptom-Japán 34-28 (17-14)
*a 17-20. helyért:
*Szlovákia-Románia 38-33 (22-19)
Ausztria-Tunézia 26-25 (12-14)
* 21-24. helyért:
*Chile-Ausztrália 29-21 (17-6)


*Női kézilabda NB I - Kiütéses győzelmet aratott a bajnok Győr*
2011. 01. 22. 21.11

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő, listavezető Győr 13 góllal nyert a második helyen álló Debrecen otthonában a női kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
*​*
**DVSC-Korvex - Győri Audi ETO KC 22-35 (8-17)
*​*
*Újbuda - Dunaújváros-REK 19-24 (9-13)
FTC-Siófok 36-22 (20-10)
ÉTV-Érd - Veszprém-Barabás 29-29 (11-14)

Xlsport



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Kézilabda vb 2011*

Egy világeseményen nemcsak a pályán, hanem a lelátón is egyfajta versengés folyik. A szurkolók igyekeznek túlkiabálni az ellenfelet, de legalább felhívni magukra a figyelmet. Ahogy a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott, úgy a piros-fehér-zöldbe öltözött szimpatizánsok is kitettek magukért a svédországi világbajnokság csoportkörében. Bár hivatalos felmérés nem készült, a B-csoport csapatainak szurkolótáborai mindvégig hasonló teljesítményt nyújtottak, eszerint megállapíthatjuk, hogy a legkitartóbb és létszámukhoz képest a legfigyelemreméltóbb produkció a magyar tábor nevéhez fűződik. Drukkereink a bemutatástól a levonulásig tartó nagyjából száz percet végig tapsolták és egy percre sem lankadt a Ria-Ria-Hungária rigmus.

A képzeletbeli dobogó második fokára a derék vikingek, a testfestésben legyőzhetetlen izlandiak állnak, őket a nagyobb létszámú, mégis az északiakra jellemző hűvösséggel és annál több kolomppal dolgozó norvégok követik. A japánok csak mosolyogtak, a négy brazil fiú talán Ronaldinhót szívesebben csodálta volna, az osztrákok pedig alkalomadtán dobokkal pörgették fel magukat az úrias nyugalmukból.








javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0);​


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Január 25)

-
Hajrá Magyarok.


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 26)

*Mocsai Lajos: "Büszke vagyok a csapatra..."*
2011. 01. 25. 06.33 

<RIGHT>






*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott 27-25-re legyőzte a német csapatot a svédországi világbajnokság középdöntőjének hétfői játéknapján, és ezzel a saját kezébe vette a sorsát az olimpiai selejtezőt illetően.*


Jó kezdés (4-1) után látványosan visszaesett a támadójáték, pedig már Perez is rendelkezésre állt, és fordítottak a németek. A félidőben 12-10-re vezetett az ellenfél.
A második játékrész is jól kezdődött magyar szempontból, és előbb sikerült fordítani, majd az izgalmas hajrában a két pontot is begyűjteni.
A magyarok kedden 18:30-kor a már biztos elődöntős spanyolokkal találkoznak.
Középdöntő, I. csoport (Jönköping):
2. (utolsó előtti) forduló:
Magyarország –Németország 27-25 (10-12)
--------------------------------------
Gól: Iváncsik T. 5, Perez 5, Harsányi 5/3, Mocsai 4, Iváncsik G. 3/1, Ilyés 2, Császár 2, Zubai 1, illetve Kaufmann 5, Kraus 4/3, Glandorf 4, Gensheimer 3, Pfahl 2, Preiss 2, Sprenger 2, Haass 1, Groetzki 1, Heinl 1

Ezen a meccsen már pályára lépett Perez is, aki Gulyás helyére került a keretbe. A 39 éves átlövő már a kezdésnél a pályán volt, nem csereként számított rá a kapitány. A melegítésnél ugyanakkor Gál vádlisérülést szenvedett, és a lelátóra kényszerült.
A magyarok három átlövővel kezdtek, Perez mellett két németországi légiós, Mocsai és Ilyés is pályára került, utóbbi volt egyben az irányító is. Fazekas három védéssel mutatkozott be, közben támadásban három akció is góllal zárult. 
A németek már a 8. percben, 4-1-es hátrányuknál időt kértek, ugyanis a magyar védőfal, Perezzel megerősítve szinte áthatolhatatlannak bizonyult számukra. Ezt követően a szerencse kétszer is a németek mellé állt, és a 11. percben már ők vezettek 5-4-re, igaz, kapusuk, Bitter is elkapta a fonalat.
Császár jött be szervezőnek, majd Schuch jutott a kiállítás sorsára, és amikor büntetése lejárt, már 7-4 volt az állás a rivális javára. A magyarok nyolcperces gólcsendjét éppen az új irányító törte meg. A németek jól rendeződtek vissza, nem lehetett gyorsan indulni, mindig agresszív védőfal állta útját az akcióknak. Ráadásul Bitter előbb Császár hétméteresét, aztán Iváncsik Gergő ziccerét, végül Ilyés ejtését hatástalanította.
Mocsait is "kiszórták" a dán bírók, akik kisvártatva Sprengernek sem kegyelmeztek. Ebben a szakaszban hatékonyabb lett a magyarok védekezése, sikerült gyors kontrákat vezetniük, és ennek következményeként a 23. percre 8-8-ra módosult az állás.
Furcsa módon Mocsai kapitány ekkor kért időt, és a következő két percet az emberhátrányban lévő németek 2-0-ra megnyerték. A szünet előtt Schuch megint kiült, és a pihenőre megmaradt a különbség a két csapat között.
A folytatást Császár "odanemnézős" gólpassza vezette be. Gensheimer ziccert rontott, csapata pedig emberhátrányba került, ám így is 1-1-re hozták ezt az etapot. Az újabb német kiállítás alatt Perez egyenlített a 39. percben (14-14). 
Ezt követően Fazekas bravúrjai és a hatékony támadások révén megint a magyaroknál volt az előny, de csak rövid időre. 
Negyedórával a vége előtt 19-17-re lépett el a Mocsai-együttes, a kapitány fiát azonban kiállították. Mivel nem csökkent a különbség, a rivális időt kért. Zubai is kiült, ám Fazekas a kapuban védéseivel tartást adott. A túloldalon kollégája ismét hétméterest hárított, s az egyenlítés sem maradt el (52. perc: 21-21). Két újabb magyar gól éltette a győzelmi reményeket, de így is izgalmas volt a végjáték, mert mindkét oldalon akadtak hajmeresztő hibák. 
Az 58. percben, 24-23-nál Mocsai időt kért, Ilyés találata kis nyugalmat adott, ám Glandorf is "beköszönt". Egészpályás letámadásra jöttek ki a németek, de ide-oda cserélt gazdát a labda. 
Az utolsó percben Császár volt eredményes, Fazekas pedig bravúrral védett, így végleg eldőlt a fontos csata - a magyarok javára. 
Mocsai Lajos:
"Büszke vagyok a csapatra, amely a legjobb teljesítményt nyújtotta, amióta itt vagyunk a vb-n. A meccs előtt az volt a kérdés, hogy Perezzel vagy nélküle. Az átlövő beállításával több variációs lehetőségünk nyílt. Az elején azért álltunk fel három átlövővel, mert a németek az izlandiakat már a találkozó elején szétfutották, és nagy előnyt gyűjtöttek össze. A védekezés is összeállt, Fazekas pedig szenzációsan védett. A taktika, amit kidolgoztuk, működött, szinte végig uraltuk a meccset. Igazi csapatmunka volt. Amennyiben Gál nem tudja vállalni a játékot, akkor Gulyás visszajön a keretbe, hiszen van még egy cserére lehetőségünk."
Heiner Brand, a németek szövetségi kapitánya:
"Természetesen nagyon csalódott vagyok, főleg azok után, hogy nyertünk Izland ellen. Nagy lehetőséget szalasztottunk el. A fontos pillanatokban nem tudtunk megfelelően összpontosítani, és támadásban legyengültünk. A védekezésünk nem volt rossz, de ezúttal ez kevésnek bizonyult."
Perez Carlos:
"Örülök, hogy végre játszottam. Csak így tovább, mert kedden még fontosabb meccs vár ránk."
Ilyés Ferenc:
"Nagyon örülök a győzelemnek, egy nagy vereség után tudtunk talpra állni már másodszor a tornán. Bízom benne, hogy a spanyolok ellen hasonló jó felfogásban és hatékonysággal játszunk majd."
A magyarok ezzel ugyanakkor még nincsenek nyert helyzetben, ugyanis még előfordulhat, hogy mellettük a németek és az izlandiak is 4-4 ponttal zárnak, és rosszul jönnek ki a körbeverésből


*Férfi kézilabda-vb Vereség a spanyoloktól, a hetedik helyért játszanak a magyarok*
2011. 01. 25. 20.07 

<RIGHT>






*A magyar válogatott 30-24-es vereséget szenvedett a spanyol csapattól a svédországi férfi kézilabda-világbajnokság középdöntőjének keddi zárófordulójában, ezzel eldőlt, hogy a csoport negyedik helyén végez, azaz pénteken a hetedik helyért játszhat.*


A magyar csapat a németek veresége miatt azzal a tudattal léphetett pályára, hogy az eredménytől függetlenül a legrosszabb esetben is a hetedik helyért játszhat majd, amely még indulási jogot ér a 2012 áprilisában sorra kerülő olimpiai selejtező tornán. 
Az első félidő kiegyenlített játékot és 13-13-as eredményt hozott, a fordulást követően azonban főként a korábbi veszprémi kapus, Sterbik Árpád védéseinek, valamint Iker Romero góljainak köszönhetően megléptek a spanyolok, és nem is engedték ki a kezükből a vezetést.

*Mocsai Lajos együttese pénteken a lengyelekkel találkozik a helyosztó mérkőzésen.*


Xlsport​
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Január 26)

-
Akkor pénteken ujra megfeszithetjük az idegeinket!


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Január 27)

Kár hogy nem sikerült a spanyolok elleni mérkőzésünk úgy ahogy szerettük volna!A pénteki viadalnak be kell jönni,jó szurkolást !!!!!!!!! HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Férfi kézilabda vb - Edzés és taktikai megbeszélés*


<RIGHT>






*Ötvenperces edzés, valamint taktikai megbeszélés szerepelt a lengyelek elleni pénteki helyosztóra készülő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott csütörtöki programjában a svédországi világbajnokságon.*


Nemcsik Balázs csapatvezető az MTI-nek elmondta: a sérültek állapota folyamatosan javul, és minden benevezett játékos már nagyon várja a hetedik helyért kiírt meccset. Azt Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány még nem döntötte el, hogy péntek délelőtt tart-e tréninget a 18 órakor kezdődő összecsapás helyszínén, a kristianstadi arénában.
A lengyelek elleni mérkőzésnek az a tétje, hogy a megszerzi-e a csapat az olimpiai selejtezős részvételt érő hetedik helyet, vagy pedig egy évet "izgulnia kell", mert a 2012. januári szerbiai Európa-bajnokság végeredménye alapján még a mostani nyolcadik pozíció is érhet kvalifikációs lehetőséget. Abban az esetben lesz a vb-nyolcadikból is ötkarikás selejtezős együttes, ha a kontinensviadalon a vb 2-7. helyezettek közül valamelyik szerez olimpiai kvótát, azaz az egyik ilyen együttes nyeri az Eb-t, vagy úgy lesz ezüstérmes, hogy a most vasárnap világbajnoki aranyérmes gárdától kap majd ki az Eb-döntőben.
A lengyeleket jól ismeri a gárda. Legutóbb január 8-án, a gdyniai Újévi Kupán találkozott a két együttes. A 31-31-re végződött meccsen a tornagyőztes magyaroktól Perez és Fazekas is hiányzott. 

*A két együttes eddig 64-szer meccselt, 31-szer a magyarok, 23-szor a lengyelek nyertek, és volt 10 döntetlen. *

*A rivális az utóbbi tornákon rendre megelőzte a magyarokat. A tavalyi Eb-n a lengyelek a negyedik, a magyarok a 14. helyen végeztek, a két évvel ezelőtti vb-n a lengyelek bronzérmesek voltak, a magyarok hatodikok, míg a 2008-as olimpián a lengyelek ötödikként zártak, a magyarok pedig nem jutottak ki Pekingbe.*


*Női kézilabda NB I - Nyert a Dunaújváros*


<RIGHT> 



*


A Dunaújváros hét góllal győzött a vendég Alcoa FKC RightPhone ellen a női kézilabda NB I csütörtöki mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
* Eredmény:
Dunaújváros-REK - Alcoa FKC RightPhone 29-22 (15-11)

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*A férfikézilabda-vb menetrendje

Január 28., péntek (Malmö/Kristianstad):
​
1. elődöntő: Franciaország-Svédország 18.00
2. elődöntő: Dánia-Spanyolország 20.30

a 7. helyért: MAGYARORSZÁG - Lengyelország 18.00

az 5. helyért: Izland - Horvátország 20.30

Január 28., szombat
SZÜNNAP

Január 29., vasárnap (Malmö):
a 3. helyért: 14.30

döntő: 17.00​*
*Férfi kézilabda vb - Nem működik a nemzetközi szövetség honlapja*
2011. 01. 28. 14.43 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az egyiptomi politikai zavargások a svédországi férfi kézilabda-világbajnokságra is hatással vannak: a kairói kormány minden internetes kapcsolatot letiltott, így péntek óta a nemzetközi szövetség (IHF) honlapja sem elérhető.
*​*
*
Ez azért fordulhatott elő, mert bár az egyiptomi Hasszan Musztafa vezette IHF központja a svájci Baselben van, a weboldal működését egy egyiptomi szerver irányítja. 
Egyelőre nem lehet tudni, hogy helyreáll-e az IHF internetes oldala, ami tény: a pénteki helyzet szerint a világbajnoksággal kapcsolatos információk, így az élő közvetítés, a statisztikák, a hivatalos közlemények és az archív adatok sem elérhetőek. A nemzetközi szövetség a svéd szervezők segítségével próbál megoldást találni a problémára.
Egyiptomban hétfőn robbantak ki a kormányellenes tüntetések, s a zavargások azóta is tartanak.

*Kirúgták a válogatottból a részegen éjszakázó norvég kézilabdázót*

*Csütörtök este nagy csatában hosszabbítás után szerezte meg a 9. helyet a férfikézilabda-világbajnokságon Norvégia együttese, amelynek keretéből a helyosztón hiányzott Frank Löke. A beállóst egy szerda esti szponzori vacsorát követően hazazavarta a szakvezetés, a játékos állítólag teljesen részegen, késő este került ágyba.*

Szerda este a válogatott szponzoraival együtt vacsorán vett részt a norvég férfikézilabda-válogatott, amelyet követően Robert Hedin szövetségi kapitány közölte a csapat beállósával, Frank Lökével, azonnal távoznia kell a világbajnokságról. A hírek szerint a játékos sokat ivott és részegen, késő este került ágyba.
"Csak azt ittuk, amit a vacsorán rendeltünk" - nyilatkozta Löke a norvég TV2-nek. "Egy asztalnál ültem Hedinnel, ha úgy gondolta, mondhatta volna akkor, hogy sok alkoholt ittam."
Löke a vacsorát követően egy spanyol játékos szobájába ment, későn került ágyba, azt elismerte, utóbbiban hibázott. "Amikor másnap Hedin bejelentette, megsértettem a szabályokat, ezért kitesz a keretből, ledöbbentem. Egy 31 éves játékost így kitenni tipikusan norvég megoldás, máshol nem történhetett volna meg" - tette hozzá.
A norvég válogatott - Löke nélkül - csütörtökön hosszabbítás után verte Szerbiát és végül a 9. helyen végzett.​</BEVEZETO>
Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Kézilabda vb!*


*a 7. helyért: MAGYARORSZÁG - Lengyelország*

*31 : 28*





*Szép volt fiúk! Köszönjük!*

*Hajrá Magyarok!*​


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Január 28)

-
Lefogytam két kilot az izgalmak közepette. Gratula.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> Lefogytam két kilot az izgalmak közepette. Gratula.


 
Neked is Gratula...pedig megsem látszik az a - 2kg.......no majd jővöre csak több súly is lejön


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

*Mocsai Lajos: "Fantasztikus, hogy sikerült a kitűzött célt elérnünk."*
2011. 01. 29. 05.25 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az olimpiai selejtezőt érő hetedik helyen végzett a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a svédországi világbajnokságon, miután pénteken 31-28-ra legyőzte a lengyel csapatot.
*​*
*
A fontos összecsapás első félidejében a nyitó és a záró percek nagyon jól sikerültek a Mocsai-együttesnek, a 3-0-s és a 6-0-s sorozat között azonban a rivális már 14-10-re is vezetett. 
A szünet után sem volt gond, a lengyelek összesítésben 14 percig nem találtak be. A folytatásban egészen a hajráig sikerült távol tartani az ellenfelet, amely ugyan a végén a sok emberelőnyének köszönhetően felzárkózott, de fordítani nem tudott.
Iváncsik Gergő összesen 11-szer volt eredményes.

*A 7. helyért:
Magyarország-Lengyelország 31-28 (16-14)
*----------------------------------------
gól: Iváncsik G. 11/7, Ilyés 6, Mocsai 6, Iváncsik T. 4, Császár 3, Lékai 1, illetve Jurecki 6, Zaremba 3, Bielecki 3, Jurkiewicz 3, Kuchczynski 3, Rosinski 2, Grabarczyk 2, Tluczynski 2, Jaszka 2, Jurasik 1, Tomczak 1

A biztos olimpiai selejtezőt érő hetedik hely volt a tét, míg a vesztesre még egy év "izgulás" várt.
Remekül kezdtek a magyarok, 3-0-ra elhúztak, a rivális csak 5:40 percnél talált be először Fazekasnak. Mocsai Tamás kiállítása alatt jött az egyenlítés, majd amikor Perezt is kiküldték, a 12. percben a lengyelek fordítottak 5-4-re. Innentől kezdve egy darabig a magyarok játszottak hátrányban, hiába volt esély az egyenlítésre, Szmal jól védett, ha pedig ő már nem tehetett semmit, a kapufa kisegítette.
A 21. percben 12-8 volt az állás a lengyeleknek, az ellenfél gyors támadásait nem igazán lehetett lefékezni ebben a szakaszban. Az erőből ekkor csak arra futotta, hogy ne legyen nagyobb a különbség. Sok volt a hiba, a rossz átadás, a pontatlan indítás, így esély sem kínálkozott a felzárkózásra. 
A lengyelek szakvezetője 14-12-es vezetésüknél, három perccel a szünet előtt időt kért, mert támadásban megtorpantak. Az edzői intelmek nem hatottak, ráadásul Tkaczykot kiállították, majd a záró szakaszt a magyar együttes 6-0-ra (!) megnyerte.
A fordulást követően kapust cseréltek a lengyelek, Wyszomirski állt be, de Ilyés két bombájával nem tudott mit kezdeni. Fazekas ugyanakkor változatlanul sziporkázott, összesen 14 percig nem kapott gólt. Zubai kiállításakor sem apadt az előny (21-16). 
Sokat cseréltek a lengyelek, hátha rálelnek a nyerő összeállításra. Jureckin nem múlott semmi, sorra dobta a gólokat. 
Negyedórával a vége előtt 23-19 állt az eredményjelzőn. Grabarczyk és Ilyés is a kiállítás sorsára jutott, majd Fazekas lélektanilag fontos pillanatban ziccert fogott, míg Iváncsik Gergő rendre értékesítette a megítélt hétmétereseket. 
Felváltva estek a találatok, aztán Mocsai átlövéseivel megint nagyobb lett a különbség (53. perc: 28-23). Schuch és Ilyés szinte egyszerre kapott kiállítást, így izgulni kellett a záró öt percben is. Ez volt az utolsó reménysugár a lengyeleknek, de Iváncsik G. a tizedik gólját is belőtte, mégpedig kettős emberhátrányban. 
Mocsai sem úszta meg, 30-27-nél, két és fél perccel a vége előtt kiküldték a bírók. Ekkor Jurecki volt eredményes, a magyar szövetségi kapitány pedig időt kért.
A drámai végjátékot Iváncsik G. újabb értékesített büntetővel zárta le.
Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány:
"Fantasztikus, hogy sikerült a kitűzött célt elérnünk. A lengyelek elleni meccset uraltuk, kilenc-tíz ember is tudott lendíteni a játékon. Jó volt a futóteljesítményünk, fizikálisan tudtunk a világsztárokból álló lengyel csapat fölé kerekedni. Nagyon nehéz két hét van mögöttünk, találkoztunk az elmúlt évek világbajnokaival, az olimpiai aranyérmessel többek között, és mégis ott lehetünk az olimpiai selejtezőben.

*A következő feladat, azon túl, hogy az egy év múlva sorra kerülő Eb-re ki kell jutunk, hogy a 2012 áprilisi olimpiai kvalifikációs tornára ütőképes csapatot építsünk.* Most a vb-n a maximumhoz közel, olykor azon túl tudtunk teljesíteni. Ez erre volt elég. Büszke vagyok rá, hogy egy ilyen morálú, és küzdeni képes csapatot vezethetek.


*Női kézilabda NB I - Esélyesek győzelme*
2011. 01. 28. 22.07 

<RIGHT>​*A női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján:​*
Szekszárd - DVSC-Korvex 23-40 (11-17)
Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - ÉTV-Érd 35-26 (18-10)




Xlsport​


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Január 29)

Remek győzelem volt !
Gratula a csapatnak és az edzőnek!
Reméljük szereznek még nekünk izgalmas és boldog perceket!

HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!!


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Január 30)

Gratula a csapatnak és az edzőnek!
Remélem Női és Férfi válogatottak szereznek még nekünk izgalmas és boldog perceket 2012 olimpián.

Hajrá Magyarok


----------



## Tarasz (2011 Január 31)

Azért nagy szó, hogy a Magyar válogatott elérte a hetedik helyet nem gondoljátok?


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Február 1)

De igen,és nagyon örülök neki!A hetedik hely nem lebecsülendő ,különösen ha azt nézzük kiket utasítottunk magunk mögé!


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

Először is, sziasztok! (Mert új vagyok még itt.)

Nekem az tetszett ebben a 7. helyben, hogy majdnem úgy örült neki a csapat, mintha legalább is döntőbe jutottak volna.

Amúgy meg igenis nagy eredmény, mert egy nagyon átalakított és még csak formálódó csapatunk van. Bár még nincsenek igazán az élvonalban, de úgy tűnik jó úton haladnak és mint csapat már most is megállják a helyüket.


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Február 6)

Szia Gal!
Teljesen igazad van,de azért nem annyira új ez a csapat,a mag ott van !Természetesen vannak nagyon tehetséges fiatalok ,akikhez nagy reményeket fűz a vezetés!Reméljük hogy a 7.hely csak a kezdet!D!D!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*Női kézilabda BL - Valcea-győzelem*
2011. 02. 07. 04.02

<RIGHT> 



*


A Valcea - a kispadon Kovács Pétert váltó Anja Andersen irányításával - egygólos győzelmet aratott hazai pályán vasárnap a Podgorica felett a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjének első fordulójában.

*​*
**Eredmények, középdöntő, 1. forduló:
I. csoport:
* ----------
*Oltchim Valcea (román)-Buducnost Podgorica (montenegrói) 21-20
*​*
**pénteken játszották:
*Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Itxako Navarra (spanyol) 30-26

*A következő fordulóban:
Navarra-Valcea, február 12., 19 ó
*Podgorica-Ljubljana, február 13., 19:30 ó

* II. csoport:
*​*
** szombaton játszották:
*
*Dinamo Volgográd (orosz) - Győri Audi ETO KC 24-26! 
*Leipzig (német)-Larvik (norvég) 24-26

* A következő fordulóban:
*Larvik-Volgográd, február 12., 17:45 ó
*Győr-Leipzig, február 13., 18:15 ó

*​*
*
Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Nagy László nem kíván a férfi kézilabda-válogatottban szerepelni*
2011. 02. 10. 21.47

<RIGHT> 



*


Nagy László nem kíván a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatottban szerepelni.
*​*
*
Erről az FC Barcelona világklasszis átlövője csütörtökön értesítette a magyar szövetséget (MKSZ), Sinka László elnököt, valamint az eddig vele tárgyaló testület tagjait. 
"A február 15-i határidőt nem megvárva, a mai napon, február 10-én jelzem, hogy nem kívánok szerepelni a válogatottban! Üdvözlettel: Nagy László." - írta rövid üzenetében a játékos.
Nagy László közlését tudomásul véve az MKSZ lezártnak tekinti az ügyet.
A válogatott korábbi csapatkapitánya legutóbb 2009. június 21-én, a Szlovákiában 30-19-re megnyert Eb-selejtezőn lépett pályára a nemzeti együttesben, majd az azóta eltelt több mint másfél évben többféle indokkal távol maradt. Nagy három hónapja közölte: addig nem jön, amíg az általa felvetett gondok - például a sportolók napidíja és biztosítása körüli problémák - meg nem oldódnak. A barcelonai átlövő mellett kiálltak a társak, tárgyalást kezdeményeztek a szövetséggel, és rövid ideig arra is esély mutatkozott, hogy az átlövő vállalja a világbajnoki szereplést. Erre végül nem került sor, a szövetség által felkért testület nem tudott megegyezni vele. Az együttes aztán nélküle vívta ki az olimpiai selejtezőt érő hetedik helyet Svédországban.

*A válogatott március 9-én és 13-án fontos Eb-selejtezőt vív. Előbb Szkopjéban, majd Veszprémben Macedónia lesz az ellenfél.*

Amelyik csapat az összevetésben jobb lesz, minden bizonnyal az élen végez a selejtezőcsoportban, ennek nyomán pedig előnyösebb lesz számára a sorsolás a 2012-es, szerbiai Eb-re. Arról a tornáról szintén lehet majd olimpiai kvótát szerezni.
A kontinentális selejtezőn a magyarok tavaly októberben 26-17-re verték a vendég bosnyákokat, majd 31-19-re diadalmaskodtak Észtországban. A kvartettben egyértelműen a macedón gárda a Mocsai-csapat legfőbb riválisa.




*Női kézilabda európai kupák - A magyar pályák előnye*
2011. 02. 10. 16.09

<RIGHT> 



*


Három magyar csapat összesen négy hazai mérkőzést játszik a hétvégén az európai kézilabdakupákban.

*​*
*A Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjében a Győri Audi ETO KC sokat érő volgográdi győzelemmel kezdett, most egyenesen kötelező győznie a vendég német Leipzig ellen két ok miatt is. Egyrészt az elődöntős álmokat szövögető Görbiczék nem engedhetnek meg hazai botlást a kvartett papíron leggyengébb együttese ellen, ugyanakkor a lipcseieknél is sok válogatott játékos szerepel, és a két nemzeti együttes júniusban világbajnoki selejtezőt játszik egymás ellen, és üzenetértékű lenne egy könnyed győri diadal. 
A KEK nyolcaddöntőjében az FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 34-33-ra kapott ki az előző két BL-kiírást megnyerő Viborg otthonában, de az eredmény becsapós lehet: ha Zácsikék netán azt hiszik, hogy könnyedén ledolgozható az egygólos hátrány, s nem kell megfeszülni a továbbjutást érő győzelemért, az ilyen hozzáállás a dánok esélyét növeli.
Az EHF Kupában a Syma-Vác kétszer is vendégül látja az esélyesebb norvég Byasent, hivatalosan a szombati fellépés lesz az "idegenbeli". A Duna-parti gárdának nem lesz könnyű dolga, mert a rivális roppant erős.

*A magyar csapatok hétvégi programja:
szombat:
*​*
** Női EHF Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés: 
*Byasen (norvég) - Syma Vác, Vác 18 ó
 
 *Női KEK, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó: 
*FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - Viborg (dán) 18 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 33-34)

 * vasárnap:
Női BL, közpdöntő, II. csoport, 2. forduló: 
*Győri Audi ETO KC - HC Leipzig (német) 18:15 ó
 
 * Az állás:*
* 1. Győr és Larvik (norvég) 2-2 pont (26-24),* 3. Leipzig és Dinamo Volgograd (orosz) 0-0 (24-26)

*Női EHF Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó:*
 Syma Vác - Byasen (norvég) 18 ó

​
Xlsport
​


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Február 13)

Sziasztok!Na most aztán kitettek magukért a kézislányaink,szép vasárnapot szereztek a szurkolóiknak!A Vác remekül hajrázott,a Győr hozta az elvárt formáját!Csak így tovább!HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!!


----------



## zlaco (2011 Február 14)

aniko45 írta:


> De igen,és nagyon örülök neki!A hetedik hely nem lebecsülendő ,különösen ha azt nézzük kiket utasítottunk magunk mögé!



Le a kalappal! Viszont elnézve a játékot, nekem nem fog hiányozni Nagy Laci...


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Február 14)

Úgy látszik mi sem hiányzunk neki!Valóban :a csapat nélküle is helyt áll!


----------



## lujcsi80 (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok!
En is nagyonszeretem a kezilabdat. Szerencsere a ferfi kezivb-t meg tudtam nezni, mert pont Mo-on voltam abban az idoben.
En csak gratulalni tudok a csapatnak, es nem csak azert szep ez az eredmeny mert mogottuk nagy kezi nemzetek vegeztek, hanem azert mert csak a legjobbak eloztek meg oket .


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

*2012-es női kézilabda Eb - A második kalapban a magyarok*


<RIGHT> 



*
A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott a második kalapba kapott besorolást a 2012-es hollandiai Európa-bajnokság selejtezőinek sorsolásán.
*​*
*
A kontinentális szövetség (EHF) csütörtökön tette közzé, hogy Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány együttese a horvát, a montenegrói, az ukrán, a macedón, az osztrák és a szerb alakulattal került azonos szintre.
A selejtezőn hét kvartettbe osztják be az indulókat, és minden csoportból az első két helyezett jut ki az Eb-re.

* A sorsolásra 2011. április 27-én, Leekben kerül sor.* Az Eb-nek 2012. december 4. és 16. között Hollandia ad otthont, a viadalon a rendező, valamint a címvédő norvég válogatott már biztosan ott lesz.

* A kalapok:
*​*
**1. kalap:* Oroszország, Románia, Spanyolország, Franciaország, Dánia, Svédország, Németország

*2. kalap: MAGYARORSZÁG,* Horvátország, Montenegró, Ukrajna, Macedónia, Ausztria, Szerbia

*3. kalap:* Fehéroroszország, Szlovákia, Portugália, Izland, Szlovénia, Törökország, Lengyelország

a 4. kalapba az előselejtező továbbjutói kerülnek
 
*A selejtezős játéknapok:*
*
*​*
**1. forduló:* 2011. október 19-20.​​*2. forduló:* 2011. október 22-23.

*3. forduló:* 2012. március 21-22.

*4. forduló:* 2012. március 24-25.​​*5. forduló:* 2012. május 30-31.

*6. forduló:* 2012. június 2-3.
​
Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 20)

*Női kézilabda BL - Káprázatos győri győzelem Larvikban*
2011. 02. 20. 05.00

<RIGHT> 



*


Az első félidőben szenzációs formában játszó Győri Audi ETO KC 25-16-ra nyert szombaton legnagyobb ellenfelének, a norvég Larviknak az otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjében.
*​*
*
Így szinte biztos, hogy Görbiczék megnyerik a csoportjukat, és kedvezményezettek lesznek az elődöntőben.

* Női BL, középdöntő, II. csoport, 3. forduló:
*​*
**Larvik (norvég) – Győri Audi ETO KC 16-25 (7-17)
*------------------------------------------------

A kvartett két hibátlan együttese csapott össze, s a találkozó azért is volt roppant fontos, mert gyaníthatóan az egymás elleni két csoportmeccsen dől el az első hely sorsa.
A bátran, erőt sugárzóan játszó győriek góljaira eleinte mindig érkezett válasz, ám 2-2 után 2-5 lett az állás. Az ETO norvég világklasszis kapusa, Lunde-Haraldsen remekelt, és honfitársait valósággal megbabonázta. 
A 11. percben – újabb Lunde-bravúrt és Amorim-találatot követően – 7-2-es ETO-vezetésnél az állva hagyott, olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnokokkal megerősített Larvik időt kért. 
Így sem tért azonban magához, mert a Győr "atomkézilabdát" játszott, minden poszton hibátlan teljesítményt nyújtott. A 18. percben már 10-3 volt az állás a magyarok javára, a hazaiak nem hittek a szemüknek, de 13-3-nál sem... A szünetre is megmaradt a hihetetlennek tűnő kétszámjegyű különbség.
A folytatásban sem kellett izgulnia a győrieknek, és bár az iram már nem volt a korábbiakhoz mérhető, érződött, hogy az ETO-t nem lehet megtörni.
A 40. percben 19-11 lett az állás, és ugyan a támadójáték akadozott - negyedóráig nem esett győri gól (!) –, a védekezés ezt kiegyensúlyozta. A hazaiak szinte mindent megpróbáltak, de ezen az estén semmi esélyük sem volt.
A mostani nagyarányú idegenbeli siker azt jelenti, hogy a Győr a középdöntő félidejében csoportgyőztesnek tekinthető, és ha nem szenved váratlan vereséget, akkor kedvezményezett lesz az elődöntőben.

* A csoport másik mérkőzésén:
*Dinamo Volgográd (orosz) – HC Leipzig (német) 25-22 (12-7)

* Az állás:
*​*
**1. Győr 6 pont
*2. Larvik 4
3. Volgográd 2
4. Leipzig 0

* A kvartettből az első két helyezett jut az elődöntőbe.*
* A Győr legközelebb március 6-án, Lipcsében lép pályára*




*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Hazai sikerek*
2011. 02. 20. 08.00

<RIGHT> 



*


A Csurgó az Orosházát, a Mezőkövesd pedig a Dunaferrt verte hazai pályán a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*

* Eredmények:
*Csurgó-Orosháza 34-24 (17-11)
Mezőkövesd-Dunaferr 24-23 (12-12)

​

*Női kézilabda NB I - Meglepő fehérvári siker*
2011. 02. 20. 07.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


A fehérvári Alcoa meglepetésre legyőzte a vendég Debrecent a női kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*

*Eredmények:
*Alcoa FKC-RightPhone - DVSC-Korvex 34-30 (20-16)
Siófok - Veszprém-Barabás 30-33 (13-14)
Újbuda - Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 24-29 (7-16)

​

Xlsport​


----------



## noemi092 (2011 Február 20)

imádom a kézilabdát. ha tudom mindig nééézem. jó nézni milyen sikereket érnek el a magyar kézilabdások


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*BL-nyolcaddöntő a tét a Pick Szeged kéziseinek*


*Fontos mérkőzés előtt áll a Pick Szeged férfikézilabda-csapata a Bajnokok Ligájában: amennyiben az együttes szombaton 18 órától legyőzi a spanyol Valladolidot, bejutna a legrangosabb kupaküzdelem nyolcaddöntőjébe. A másik magyar csapat, a bajnok MKB Veszprém a nagy rivális dán Kolding otthonában vendégeskedik.*
​</BEVEZETO>




A Szeged eddig ötször találkozott a BL-ben a Valladoliddal, de győzni még sohasem sikerült: két döntetlen (tavaly idegenben 35-35, míg 2007-ben 25-25) mellett háromszor is kikapott a magyar fél (2007-ben Spanyolországban 25-24, 2009/2010-ben Szegeden 30-23, és tavaly októberben idegenben 26-23 a Valladolid javára).
A Valladolid csapatában két szerbiai játékos, Davor Eutura és Marko Krivokapia szerepel. A Szeged elleni meccsről a zentai születésű Krivokapia nyilatkozott a Magyar Szónak:
"Csütörtökön három órás edzésünk volt, amelyből 75 perc a szegediek eddigi találkozóira és azoknak az elemzésére ment el. Nekünk fontos lesz a szombati mérkőzés, mivel a hét közepén az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi vereséget szenvedett Svájcban, s így, ha legyőzzük a Pick Szegedet, akkor matematikailag még van esélyünk az első hely megszerzésére. A célunk, hogy mindkét hátralevő mérkőzésünket, a szegedit és az utolsó fordulóban saját közönségünk előtt a Kadetten Schaffhausen ellenit is megnyerjük" - nyilatkozta a Magyar Szónak Marko Krivokapic, a spanyolok szerb válogatott játékosa.​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Női kézilabda: Bulath Anita után Mörtel Renáta is távozik Debrecenből*


*Mörtel Renáta is elhagyja az élvonalban szereplő DVSC-Korvex női kézilabdacsapatát. Ezt a játékos erősítette meg a Nemzeti Sport kérdésére válaszolva.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->_*„Valóban elhagyom a Debrecent – árulta el a 27 esztendős átlövő. – Hogy hol folytatom, azzal kapcsolatban még folynak a tárgyalások, úgyhogy konkrétumokat nem szeretnék mondani." *_

Az NS információi szerint Mörtelt a Siófok csábítja, ami logikus választás is lenne a részéről, hiszen korábban, még Dunaújvárosban dolgozott már a jelenleg a Balaton-parton edzősködő Imre Vilmos keze alatt, és a 2007–2008-as bajnokságban Görbicz Anitával társbérletben az NB I gólkirálynője lett – szóval a tréner és az átlövő esetében sikeresnek mondható munkakapcsolatról van szó. 
Mörtel és Bulath tehát biztosan elhagyja Köstner Vilmos együttesét –  utóbbi a Veszprém játékosa lesz –, míg a harmadik számú kapust, Pácz Viktóriát nem marasztalja a klubvezetőség. Rajtuk kívül azonban további játékosok jövője is kérdéses még, köztük korábbi és jelenlegi válogatott kerettagoké: Borbás Rita, Bognár Barbara, Bogdanovics Annamária, Triffa Ágnes, Juhász Gabriella, Kiss Éva és Szabó Valéria szerződése is az idény végéig szól, és még nem hosszabbították meg. Nagy meglepetés lenne, ha mindegyiküket sikerülne megtartania a Lokinak.​


----------



## jaja08 (2011 Február 26)

Szép volt Szeged !


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 27)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Koldingban nyert a Veszprém*
2011. 02. 26. 21.00

<RIGHT>







*Az MKB Veszprém nyert Koldingban a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája szombati játéknapján, így az első vagy a második helyen végez a csoportjában, vagyis a nyolcaddöntőben biztos kedvezményezett lesz.*


*Férfi BL, B csoport, 9. forduló:*
*Kolding (dán) - MKB Veszprém 29-34 (11-16)*
------------------------------------------

A Veszprém szenzációsan kezdett, a 7. percben már 5-1-re, a 14. percben pedig 9-4-re vezetett. A BL-góllövőlistát vezető Vujin ezúttal is nagyszerűen játszott, szórta a gólokat. Lusnyikov és Császár kiállítását viszont könyörtelenül kihasználta a dán alakulat, és 11-11-re egyenlített Christiansen vezérletével. Egyenlő létszámban megint a Veszprém diktálta az iramot, a szünet előtti hajrában nem kapott újabb gólt - Fazekas remekelt a kapuban -, viszont lőtt ötöt.
A pihenőt követően - ismét létszámfölényben - a Kolding megkezdte a felzárkózást, már az egyenlítésért küzdött, de 17-18 után három veszprémi találat következett. Vujint nem tudták tartani, negyedórával a vége előtt már tízszer volt eredményes. Végül 12 találatig jutott.
A hazaiak megpróbálták gyorsítani a játékot, hiszen vészesen fogyott az idő, és nem akart csökkeni a 3-4 gólos különbség. A nagy rohanásba hibák is becsúsztak, így az 52. percben már 28-23-ra vezetett a Mocsai-csapat.
Utolsó rohamra indult a Kolding, amikor Laluskát kiállították. Sorozatban háromszor betaláltak, ám ekkor Jensent küldték ki, és ezzel el is dőlt a fontos két pont sorsa. A végén még Fazekas büntetőt is fogott, így aztán joggal mosolygott a lefújáskor minden vendégjátékos.
A mostani siker azt jelenti, hogy az éllovas Veszprém első vagy második lesz a csoportjában, és egy másik csoport harmadik vagy negyedik helyezettjével találkozik a nyolcaddöntőben úgy, hogy a visszavágó lesz a Veszprém Arénában. 
Feltételezve, hogy a Montpellier vasárnap legyőzi a sereghajtó szlovák Tatran Presovot, akkor a franciák elleni jövő vasárnapi, idegenbeli meccsen dől el az első hely sorsa.

*Később:*
Sa:vehof (svéd)-Hamburg (német) 16:20 ó
*vasárnap:*
Montpellier (francia) – Tatran Presov (szlovák) 16 ó


*BL: nagy csatát nyerve jutott tovább a Pick Szeged*

*Bejutott a Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjébe a Pick Szeged férfikézilabda-csapata, miután szombaton fantasztikus játékkal legyőzte a vendég spanyol Valladolidot.*

*Eredmény, férfi BL, C csoport, 9. forduló:
*​*
**Pick Szeged - Valladolid (spanyol) 30-25 (17-13)*​*​​*Szeged, 3000 néző
v.: Hakansson, Nilsson (svédek).

*Pick Szeged: *Mikler, Tatai (kapusok) - Butenko 7, Baláz 1, Sulc 4, Zubai 4, Katzirz 3, Vadkerti 2, Bajorhegyi, Lékai 6, Teimel, Herbert 1, Grünfelder, Törő 2

*Valladolid: *Sierra, Svensson (kapusok) - Joli 7, Delgado, Antonio, Fernández 4, M. Krivokapic, Tvedten 2, Cutura 2, Bilbija 3, Rambo, Perales 5, Gurbindo 2, A. Romero

*hetesek:* 0/0, illetve 2/2

*kiállítások:* 8, illetve 14 perc

Az első két gólt a spanyolok, a következő kettőt Sulc lőtte. A szegedi szlovák légiós a folytatásban sem állt le, ennek köszönhetően emberelőnyben 7-5-re, majd 8-5-re ellépett együttese. A hatalmas hangzavarban felpörgette a játékot a Valladolid, sorozatban négyszer bevette Mikler kapuját, így aztán Skaliczki László vezetőedző időt kért. Innen jött egy újabb fordulat, és a 19. percben, 12-10-es szegedi vezetésnél már a spanyolok kérték ki az idejüket. 
Szinte hihetetlen, de emberhátrányban tovább hízott a különbség, elsősorban a Mikler védéseit követő megugrásokból (17-12), és a szünetig már csak egy vendéggól esett. A spanyol gárdában a sportág legendás alakja, a 43 éves, kétszeres világ- és kétszeres Európa-bajnok, háromszoros olimpiai ezüstérmes svéd Tomas Svensson kifogta a nála húsz esztendővel fiatalabb Lékai Máté két ziccerét.

A folytatásban is remekül játszott a Szeged, biztosan őrizte előnyét, légiósa, Butenko szórta a gólokat. A 44. percben, 23-17-nél ugyan a védekezés-specialista Herbert megkapta harmadik büntetését is, de a kiválását is elbírták a házigazdák.
A Szeged ezen az estén ellenállhatatlanul, lehengerlően játszott, és a végén még a látványra is figyelt: különösen Lékai álompasszai után robbant fel a csarnok.
A mostani sikerrel biztos nyolcaddöntős Szeged jövő vasárnap a sereghajtó dán Aalborg otthonában lép pályára, és akkor dől el, hogy pontosan hányadik (a második, a harmadik vagy a negyedik) helyen végez a csoportjában, amelyet biztosan az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi nyer meg.

*Szerdán játszották:
*​*
**Schaffhausen (svájci) - Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 32-29*

_A vasárnapi program:
_Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz) - Aalborg (dán) 14.00

*Az állás:* 
1. Csehov 13 pont/9 mérkőzés, 
2. Valladolid 11/9, 
*3. Szeged 10/9, *
4. Schaffhausen 9/9, 
5. Minszk 5/8, 
6. Aalborg 4/8​</BEVEZETO>



*Női kézilabda NB I - Tizenhárom góllal verte az FTC a Fehérvárt*
2011. 02. 26. 18.00 

<RIGHT>






*A vártnál jóval könnyebben, 13 gólos különbséggel győzött a Ferencváros csapata a Székesfehérvár ellen a női kézilabda NB I 19. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.*


*Eredmény:*
FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - Alcoa-FKC-RightPhone 37-24 (23-15)

*később:*
Újbuda - DVSC-Korvex 18 ó
Syma-Vác - Dunaújváros-Regale Klíma 18 ó
ÉTV-Érd - Szekszárd 18 ó
Veszprém-Barabás - Győri Audi ETO KC 18 ó
Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - Siófok 18 ó

Xlsport​


----------



## réti boglárka (2011 Március 13)

Szia!
segítségedet szeretném kérni: nincs véletlenül olyan könyved, amelyben megtalálhatóak a kézilabda esések, az esés tompításának gyakorlatai? vagy esetleg letudnád írni??? Fontos lenne!!!
Előre is nagyon köszönöm!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Dráma és döntetlen Füreden*
2011. 03. 17. 04.08

<RIGHT> 



*


A Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai játéknapján:
*​*
*
*Eredmény:
Budapest Bank férfi liga:*

*Balatonfüred - Celebi-FTC 23-23 (9-13)
* A hazaiak a lefújás pillanatában ziccert rontottak.

*Korábban:
*MKB Veszprém - Orosháza 42-27 (21-11) 
Pick Szeged-Mezőkövesd 34-24 (15-14)
Dunaferr-Alexandra - TM-Line Pécs 40-27 (19-10)

* korábban:
Barátság Kupa:
*PLER - Tatran Presov (szlovák) 33-42 (19-20)
​
​*Volt kézilabdázónak kell felráznia a brémai futballistákat*
2011. 03. 16. 19.10 

<RIGHT> 



*


Egy volt válogatott kézilabdázót szerződtettek a Bundesliga élvonalában maradásért küzdő Werder Bremen labdarúgói mellé.
*​*
*
 A Sport Bild szerdai beszámolója szerint a mentális felkészítésben specialistának számító 49 éves Jörg Löhr - aki többek között a 2007-ben vb-aranyérmes német kézilabda-válogatott mellett is tevékenykedett - két hete igyekszik felrázni az egyre nehezebb helyzetbe került futballcsapat játékosait.
​

 A brémai alakulat, amely szombaton, hazai pályán 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Borussia Mönchengladbachhal, 26 forduló alatt mindössze 29 pontot gyűjtött, ezzel 12. a 18 csapatos bajnokságban, amelyben a 16. helyezett St. Pauli is csak egy ponttal van lemaradva tőle.
​
​*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Magabiztos Tatabánya*
2011. 03. 16. 06.01

<RIGHT> 



*


A Tatabánya magabiztos, ötgólos győzelmet aratott kedden Csurgón a férfi kézilabda NB I-ben.
*​*
** Eredmény:
*Csurgó - Tatabánya-Carbonex 23-28 (11-13)

​




*Női kézilabda BL - Tovább menetel a Győr*

<RIGHT> 



*


A már biztos elődöntős Győr továbbra is százszázalékos a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjében, mivel vasárnap 36-23-ra nyert a vendég orosz Dinamo Volgográd ellen.
*​*
*
A magyar együttes az első vagy a második helyen jut majd tovább csoportjából, ez a norvég Larvik elleni, egy hét múlva sorra kerülő hazai találkozón dől el. Ott még nyolcgólos vereség is az ETO-nak kedvez.

* Női BL, középdöntő, II. csoport, 5. forduló:
Győri Audi ETO KC - Dinamo Volgográd (orosz) 36-23 (18-13)
*----------------------------------------------------------
Az eddig hibátlan Győr az első helyért harcolt, míg a Volgográdnak már elszálltak az elődöntős reményei. Ennek ellenére az oroszok bátran kezdtek, és a 12. percben már 8-6-ra vezettek. Lassan ébredt a magyar bajnok, Lunde egyre többet védett, és a felgyorsított támadások révén pedig sorozatban öt gólt dobtak a hazaiak. Ezután 11-8-nál a Dinamo időt kért, de számára már nem volt visszaút. A folytatásban a győriek remekeltek, és a félidőre biztos előnyt szereztek.
A magabiztos ETO a második játékrész elejét is felpörgette, ellépett 21-13-ra, ám amikor Spiridont kiállították, valamelyest csökkent a különbség. Azonos létszámban megint nem volt gond, a csereként beálló Pálinger pedig remekelt a kapuban.
Görbicz is nagy kedvvel játszott, passzai és góljai élményszámba mentek. Az 50. percben, 26-19-nél a vendégek időt kértek, mert nem volt ütőerő a támadójátékukban. 
Görbicz pimasz büntetőjével 30-20 lett az állás, a hazai publikum „rászámolt” az ellenfélre. A hajrára is maradt néhány attrakció, és a hálás közönség vastapssal jutalmazta a produkciót.

* A Győr jövő vasárnap azt a Larvikot fogadja, amelyet február 19-én 25-16-ra legyőzött idegenben. Így nyolcgólos vereség is a magyar bajnok első helyét jelentené a csoportban, és akkor Görbiczék az I. csoport második helyezettjével találkoznának az elődöntőben, és a visszavágót rendezhetnék Győrben.*

* A kvartett szombati meccsén:
*Larvik (norvég)-HC Leipzig (német) 29-19

*Az állás: *

*1. Győr 10 pont,* 
2. Larvik 8, 
3. Volgográd 2, 
4. Leipzig 0


Xlsport
​
​​​


----------



## Alba Regia (2011 Március 20)

réti boglárka írta:


> Szia!
> segítségedet szeretném kérni: nincs véletlenül olyan könyved, amelyben megtalálhatóak a kézilabda esések, az esés tompításának gyakorlatai? vagy esetleg letudnád írni??? Fontos lenne!!!
> Előre is nagyon köszönöm!!!


 Szia !
Ha még aktuális,válaszolj.Nekem vannak szakkönyveim,azoknak a címeit tudom közölni,ha érdekel még.
üdv : ALBA REGIA


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok! Rég jártam már a fórumon és azóta mint látom zajlott néhány esemény!!!
Elöször is kezdem a Győrnél.
Hát nem könnyű megszólalni azok után ahogy a lányok játszottak vasárnap a Larvik ellen. Én nem akarom őket bántani, remélem csak valami kis porszem került a gépezetbe és a következő meccsen ,már mindem ugy megy majd mint eddig. azért gratulálok a lányoknak a csoport elsőséghez. 

Szeged!!!! Nagyon örültem annak hogy a Szeged is bejutott a BL további küzdelmei közé. Bár igaz én MKB párti vagyok de azért örülök a szegedi sikernek is, meg annak hogy a magyar kézilabda egyre sikeresebb.

MKB Veszprém!!! Na ök a kedvenceim!! Egyszerüen igy jó ez a csapat ahogy van. Bár lehet mind többen is mondták nincs a csapat nagy formában. Remélem nem lesz igazuk!!! Kicsit azt hiszem fájó pont volt a Montpellier elleni vereség, de nem baj ez most így sikerült. A csoport 2 helye sem a legrosszabb. Es elérkeztünk a sorsolásoz! Már mindenki tudja a következö ellenfél a Barcelona lesz. Most mint igazi drukkernek azt kéne írnom hogy a veszprém az esélyesebb a mostani bracelona val szemben. de nem igy gondolom, lehet tévedek... ugy látom hogy spanyolországban az mkb nem nyerhet. vszont ha csak minimális lesz a gólkülömbség, mondjuk olyan 1-2 gól körül, akkor itthon az arénában nagy esély van arra hogy visszavágjunk Nagy Laciéknak a tavalyi elszemvedett vereségért!!!Tehát hajrá MKB!!!

Utószóként még annyit mondanék, köszönet a VIASAT3 minden munkatársának és Hajdú B. Istvánnak a kellemes, örömteli, izgalmas pillanatokért amellyel 5 éven keresztül szórakoztattak bennünket nézöket. 
További sok sikert a magyar kézilabda csapatoknak. remélem a közel jövöben gyakrabban jutok majd el egy egy veszprémi vagy györi meccsre, ha már nem nézhetem a tévében.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Március 28)

Veszprémi és szegedi bukta!
Nem is tudom hol kezdjem összefoglalni a hétvége eseményeit amik a kéziladba bajnokok ligájában történtek. Talán cél szerübb lenne a Szegeddel kezdeni...

*PICK-SZEGED–SG FLENSBURG (német) 26–27 (12–9)*
Sokak szerint egy tartalékos Flensburg ellen veszített a magyar csapat. Nem gondolom ezt így... A szeged elsö félidőben mutatott jól összeszedett játékkal némi elönyre tett szert. Bár meg kell jegyezni nem játszottak jól a németek. Aztán következett a szünet és valami megváltozott a magyaroknál. a németek sorra alakították ki helyzeteiket, vezettek megfontoltabb támadásokat és löttek gólokat nekünk. A szegedi védök meg elaludtak, igaz néha - néha volt egy jó blokk! Még szerencse hogy a csapatnak olyan nagyszerű kapusa van mint Mikler Roli. Ha nem ö állt volna a kapuban akkor lehet hogy a Flesburg nem 1el hanem akár nagyobb előnnyel is nyerhetett volna. Remélem a jövö hétre a csapat kicsit összekapja magát és olyan játékot mutat mint a Valladoid ellen! mert az a Szeged képes lett volna/ lenne legözni a Flensburgot. 

*FC BARCELONA - MKB VESZPRÉM 21-28 (13-14)*

Na térjünk rá a bajnokok ligája azt hiszem egyik legnagyobb csatájára. A magyarok az oroszlán barlangjában. Már az elsö perctöl világos volt számomra hogy a Veszprém nem térhet haza Barcelonabol gyöztesen. Viszont sokak számára meglepetéssel kezdödött a meccs. A magyarok szervezett védekezéssel, jó támadójátékkal kezdtek és tartani tudták a barca val a lépést. Peric fantasztikusan védett, tudta nagy faladat hárul rá, fejben ha lehet ilyet mondani akkor 110%os volt. odatette magát!!!Ez meg is hozta gyümölcsét, a szüntere egy golos hátránnyal mehettünk. Itt jegyzem meg gyorsan ha a szélsöink kicsit pontosabbak akkor akár vezethettünk volna, ha be megy az a két Iváncsik Tomi ziccer. De hagyjuk a mi lett volna ha... kezdetü mondatokat.
Következett a második játékrész. örltünk mert azt láttunk hogy minden rendben a barca csak 2 góllal vezetett ellenünk. Aztán valami eltört, hiába voltak helyzetek SJÖSTRAND mindent megfogott. csodálkoztunk is hogy ez miként lehetséges. Marko Vuinnak és Iváncsit Tominak sem ugy ment a játék ahogy azt megszoktuk tőlük. Charli bombázott csak, szép gólokat is lőtt. Szinte felhoghatalan számomra hogy ez a Veszprém aki sorra végezte ki ellenfeleit a 17. perceben dobott utoljára gólt. 13 percig gólképtelenek voltunk. Rengeteg volt az eladott labda, lehibázott ciccer - 7es, rengeteg volt a hiba, ami labda meg a kapuig eljutott azt Sjostrand simán védte. a veszprém játékát ekkor már a kapkodás jellemezte. Védekezés ugyan volt, de nem sokra mentünk vele. a barca nehéz tüzérei ugy gázoltak át rajtuk ahogy akartak. Szép jelenet volt ahogy Iváncsik Tomi Nagy Laci ellen védekezett, a kicsi meg az óriás!!! Ziccereket dolgoztak ki amit be is löttek szépen. S néha már Peric is tehetetlen volt.
Mindezek ellenére én ugy gondolm a Veszprém nem játszott rosszul, kicsit megilletödötten játszottak. Lehet talán lelkiekben feladták mikor azt látták hogy a bírok a barca játékosainak mindent befújnak! Ebböl a szempontból kicsit igazságtalannak találom a meccset, igaz hogy hazai pálya meg minden, de azért nem kell ennyire segíteni. Úgy gondolom a veszprém megérdemelte a veszeséget, de ugyanakkor azt is le kell ismerni hogy a barcelona a vasárnap muatott játékával nem volt 7gólal jobb mint a veszprém. az 1-2 gólos vereség még belefért volna. De a 7gólos vereségben már a bírók is simán benne vannak.

S hogy mondandóm végén egy kicsit esélyt is latolagssak,azt kell mondanom hogy bár a szívem azt mondja a veszprém jut tovább, az eszem viszont tudja hogy a veszprém számára túl sok ez a 7gól, és ha nyer is az arénában, ugy gondolm a barca van olyan rutinos csapat hogy 7gólt ne herdáljon el az elönyéböl. 
Szeged - Flensburg, nem ledolgozhatatlan a szegedi hátrány, bár pokoli nehéz lesz nyerni, de egy ki ki meccsen talán még az is előfordulhat hogy a Szeged nagy bravúrral nyer és tovább megy.


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 28)

Én annyit akarok mondani a MKB Veszprém szerepléseivel kapcsolatban,hogy nem találom véletlennek,hogy most már évek óta, vagy a Barcelona vagy a Ciudad Real az ellenfelük az elődöntőkben!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Március 29)

pedroka írta:


> Én annyit akarok mondani a MKB Veszprém szerepléseivel kapcsolatban,hogy nem találom véletlennek,hogy most már évek óta, vagy a Barcelona vagy a Ciudad Real az ellenfelük az elődöntőkben!


 
Már nekem is eszembe jutott ez a teória. de sajnos ebben az évben a veszprém szerintem csak magának köszönheti azt hogy már megint a barcaval játszik. ugyanis ha jól emlékszem az ö kezükben volt a csoport gyözelem sorsa. és ugye mennyivel más lett volna ha valamelyik 4helyezett csapattal játszik!
az meg már a sors fintora hogy megint a legerösebbet sorsolták nekünk!


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 29)

*Női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája*

Ha a Győri Audi ETO KC nem nyeri meg a idei női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájájt akkor soha nem fogja megnyerni!Az idén ők a legjobbak!


----------



## sissyp (2011 Április 2)

Már 5 éve kézilabdázom, nincs is ennél jobb sport szerintem. Van egy kis ETO-s zászlóm, még apukámé volt, ő ott játszott régen.. már akkor is nagyon jó csapat volt, hát még most..


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Április 2)

pedroka írta:


> Én annyit akarok mondani a MKB Veszprém szerepléseivel kapcsolatban,hogy nem találom véletlennek,hogy most már évek óta, vagy a Barcelona vagy a Ciudad Real az ellenfelük az elődöntőkben!


Ne haragudj, de ezt nem igazán értem.
A tavalyi idényben (2009/2010) a negyeddöntőben esett ki az MKB Veszprém a Barcelona ellen, tehát nem jutott az elődöntőbe.
Előtte a Ciudad Real ellen szintén a negyeddöntőben esett ki, nem jutott el az elődöntőig. (2008/2009)
2007/2008-ban nem jutott tovább a csoportkörből sem.
2006/2007-ben szintén a negyeddöntőben a Kiel ellen esett ki.
2005/2006-ban jutott el az elődöntőbe, de ott a Portland San Antonio volt az ellenfele. 
Az idei éven kívül az utóbbi 5 évben 4 különböző csapat volt a negyeddöntős ellenfele. Ez szerintem teljesen rendben van. 
Ja, hogy most megint a Barcelona? Hát ez előfordul.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Április 4)

Szerintem pedroka és én is csak arra akartunk kilyukadni hogy milyen véletlen hogy az utóbbi néhány évben mekkora prechje van az MKB nak mert mindig spanyol csapat ellen esünk ki! Tavaly is a baracanak köszönhetjük hogy nem jutottunk be a final4-ba. (mint ahogy ebben az évben is) azelött meg a ciudad real álta utunkat. 




Arima3 írta:


> Ne haragudj, de ezt nem igazán értem.
> A tavalyi idényben (2009/2010) a negyeddöntőben esett ki az MKB Veszprém a Barcelona ellen, tehát nem jutott az elődöntőbe.
> Előtte a Ciudad Real ellen szintén a negyeddöntőben esett ki, nem jutott el az elődöntőig. (2008/2009)
> 2007/2008-ban nem jutott tovább a csoportkörből sem.
> ...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Férfi kézilabda BL Egy félidőt élt a veszprémi álom*





*


Kiesett a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájából az MKB Veszprém, miután a nyolcaddöntő hazai visszavágóján – a szenzációs első félidőt követően - csak 30-26-ra nyert Barcelona ellen. A spanyol csapat 54-51-es összesítéssel került a nyolc közé.
*​*
*
Álomrajtot vett az első mérkőzésen hétgólos hátrányba került magyar csapat, és a 22. percben már 12-3-ra vezetett, a szünetben éppen „holtverseny” volt.
A szünet után a katalánok magyar átlövője, Nagy László igazi vezérnek bizonyult, és a több minőségi cserével rendelkező vendégek végül biztosan jutottak tovább.
A két gárda hatszor került egymással szembe a BL-ben, és csak egyszer volt jobb összesítésben a Veszprém.

*Férfi BL, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó:
MKB Veszprém – Barcelona (spanyol) 30-26 (15-8)
*-----------------------------------------------
gól: Vujin 11/1, Sulic 4, Perez, Terzic 3-3, Gulyás, Iváncsik G., Iváncsik T. 2-2, Korazija, Vilovski 1-1, Lusnyikov 1/1, illetve Garcia 9/5, Rutenka 5, Nagy 4, Tomas 3, Romero 2, Sarmiento, Oneto 1-1, Entrerrios 1/1
Továbbjutott: a Barcelona, 54-51-es összesítéssel.
Egy hete a katalán együttes jó második félidei játékával 28-21-re nyert, és egyértelmű esélyesként lépett pályára a Veszprém Arénában.
Már a meccs előtt egy órával gyülekeztek a szurkolók, ám annyira jó idő volt, hogy sokan inkább a csarnok előtti téren hangoltak a fontos meccsre. Ahogy közelgett a kezdés, úgy "szivárgott be" a nézősereg, és negyedórával a rajt előtt teltház, több mint 5000 drukker fogadta a bemelegítést éppen befejező együtteseket.
A vendégeknél a magyar válogatottól viharos körülmények között elköszönt Nagy László eleinte megúszta "beszólások" nélkül, de amikor a hangos bemondó bemutatta őt, akkor "Ria, ria, Hungária!" és nagy füttyszó fogadta.
Remekül kezdett a hétgólos hátrányból rajtoló Veszprém: Peric három bravúrt mutatott be, köztük volt védett büntető is, mialatt elől Gulyás és az első meccsen gyengén játszó Vujin is beköszönt. A Barcelona csak az 5. percben volt először eredményes. A hazaiak teljes extázisban játszottak, a közönség pedig fergetegesen űzte a kedvenceket. A 9. percben már 5-1 volt az állás. A meglepett vendégek időt kértek, és a hat mezőnyjátékosból négynél cserélt a vezetőedző. 6-1-nél és 7-2-nél az MKB védekezése maga volt a tökély. Lusnyikov kiállítása alatt sem tudta rendezni sorait a Barcelona.
Érdekes volt, hogy a vállsérüléssel kezelt Eklemovics is szerepelt vállalt, és Perez – aki gyakorta az első félidők utolsó tíz percében áll be először – már negyedóra elteltével pályán volt, és ha már beállt, két bődületes nagy gólt vágott (8-3).
A veszprémi henger nem állt meg ezuán sem! A 19. percben ledolgozta hátrányát a Mocsai-csapat (10-3), a Barcelona teljesen le volt bénulva. A két lövő, Vujin és Perez nem ismert lehetetlent, míg Peric "befalazta" a kapuját. 12-3-nál a vérmes hazai szurkolók jelezték: még nem akarnak rászámolni a riválisra, nehogy ettől erőt kapjon, viszont Perezt elkapta a hév, és kétperces kiállítással sújtották a német bírók. Ez alatt Garcia két büntetőt is bevágott, így aztán Mocsai Lajos időt kért.
A félidő hátralévő részében újfajta védekezéssel próbálkozott a spanyol gárda, az átlövők külön őrzőt kaptak. A Veszprémben annyi erő volt ezen a napon, hogy a még Laluska kiállítása alatt is betalált, a szünet előtt azonban 15-8-ra feljöttek a vendégek.
A folytatásra az volt a kérdés, hogy összeáll-e a Barcelona, illetve bírja-e az őrületes tempót a Veszprém? Az elsőre igen, a másodikra nem lett a válasz…
A második félidőt a "közutálatnak" örvendő Nagy parádéja vezette fel: öt perc alatt négy gólt lőtt, és mások is eredményesek voltak a spanyoloktól, így vészesen apadt az előny (15-12, illetve 17-13). Terzic és Garcia is kiült, majd Vujin lett főszereplő: előbb vágott egy szép gólt emberhátrányban, majd előnyben hetest rontott. A vendégek kapusa, Sjöstrand – hasonlóan az egy héttel ezelőtti meccshez – megint a második félidőben sziporkázott, és úgy tűnt, megtöri a Veszprémet. 
A védései után társai rendre gólokat lőttek, és a 43. percben 19-18-nál Mocsai időt kért. Iváncsik Tamást és Vilovskit is kiküldték, Garcia pedig az ötödik értékesített hétméteresével egyenlített (19-19).
A Veszprém Terzic és Vujin révén 22-20-ra ellépett, de Sulicot is kiküldték. Fogytán volt az erő, ennek is volt következménye a sok kiállítás. 
Az utolsó tíz perc 23-22-ről és Vujin kihagyott hétméteresével indult, s azért kellett izgulni, hogy legalább a hazai siker meglegyen. A közönségen semmi sem múlott: amikor elszálltak a remények, akkor is kiállt a csapat mellet. 
Lusnyikov hétméteresével 28-25 lett, de nem volt esély az összesített hátrány ledolgozására. A vége 30-26 a Veszprémnek.
Mocsai Lajos, a Veszprém edzője:
"Mindent megpróbáltunk, hogy ledolgozzuk a hétgólos hátrányunkat. Az első félidő fantasztikus volt, a másodikra elfáradtunk, illetve a Barcelona már úgy játszott, hogy arra nem tudtunk megfelelően lépni. Hatalmasat küzdöttünk, és emelt fővel veszítettünk. Sokat elárul a mostani teljesítményünkről, hogy noha kiestünk, a szurkolók felállva tapsolták meg a játékosokat."

A másik magyar BL-érdekelt, a Pick Szeged vasárnap Flensburgban lép pályára, és a német csapat egy hete 27-26-ra nyert a Tisza-partján.





*Női kézilabda MK Sorozatban hetedszer győztes a Győr*

<RIGHT> 



*


Sorozatban hetedszer nyerte meg a női kézilabda Magyar Kupát a Győr, miután a saját pályáján rendezett vasárnapi fináléban 29-21-re legyőzte a 45 percig kitűnően helytálló Debrecent.
*​*
*
* A döntőben:
*​*
**Győri Audi ETO KC – DVSC-Korvex 29-21 (12-14)
*---------------------------------------------

Minden a győriek sikerét jelezte előre a hazai pályától a teljes bajnoki és MK-sorozatban százszázalékos mérlegig.
A 10. percben ennek megfelelően már 5-2-re vezetett a BL-elődöntő főpróbáján az ETO, és látva a hazaiak lendületét, a DVSC a 13. percben, 7-3-nál időt kért. Ezután csökkent a különbség, és a 21. percben jött az egyenlítés a kényelmessé váló Győr ellen. A szünetig tovább hajtott a hihetetlenül lelkes hajdúsági együttes, és kétgólos előnnyel vonulhatott pihenőre.
A fordulás után a vendégek egy kettős emberhátrányt kivédekeztek, ám gólt csak hét perc elteltével tudtak dobni. Fej fej mellett haladt a két együttes, és a 39. percben megint a Győrnél volt az előny (16-15). A Debrecen időt kért, mert támadásban nagyon "leállt", két hetest is rontott gyors egymásutánban.
Újra magára talált az ETO, és a hátralévő közel negyedórában nem ismert pardont fokozatosan fáradó riválisával szemben. Folyamatosan nőtt a különbség, és végül nyolc góllal győzött az esélyesebb házigazda.
A Győr ezzel sorozatban hetedszer győzött a kupában, ez a bravúr még egyetlen csapatnak sem sikerült.

*Korábban:
a 3. helyért:
*Alcoa FKC-RightPhone - Syma-Vác 27-24 (17-15)

 * A női MK történetének győztesei:
* ---------------------------------
*11-szer:* *Vasas, FTC
7-szer:* *Győr
5-ször:* *Debrecen, Dunaferr
3-szor:* BP. Spartacus
*2-szer:* Vörös Lobogó, TFSE, Bakony Vegyész
*1-szer:* Vörös Meteor, Bp. Szikra, Goldberger, Építők
​
​


----------



## Lodjur (2011 Április 8)

Kár h kiestünk a BL-ből (Veszprém, Szeged), azért így is szép ott lenni az élvonalban.


----------



## Kubu95 (2011 Április 9)

Matics Celjébe tart?
Jó neki, rossz nekünk. ( Fradista )


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*MA!*

*HAJRÁ LÁNYOK! HAJRÁ Győri Audi ETO!*




<IFRAME title="YouTube video player" height=390 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/om_fuiDm6iM" frameBorder=0 width=480 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>



*"Mi vagyunk az esélyesebbek" - Görbiczék sorozatban az ötödik BL-elődöntőt vívják*



*A spanyol meglepetéscsapat, az Itxako Navarra otthonában sorozatban ötödik Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntőjét vívja szombaton a Győri Audi ETO nőikézilabda-csapata.*​


*A magyar bajnok eddig egyszer jutott el a fináléig, de papíron most esélyesebb. Így véli ezt Görbicz Anita is, aki szerint a továbbjutásról úgyis a visszavágó dönt majd. Ambros Martín, az Itxako edzője az [origo]-nak elmondta, bár a Győr több tapasztalattal rendelkezik, képesnek tartja tanítványait a bravúrra.*



*Sorozatban ötödször jutott be a Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjébe a Győri Audi ETO KC nőikézilabda-csapata, amely szombaton az Itxako Navarra otthonában lép pályára. *



A spanyol csapat az idei sorozat legnagyobb meglepetését okozta azzal, hogy a legjobb négy közé verekedte magát, hazai pályán mindössze egyszer kapott ki eddig (a csoportkörben a Lipcsétől), simán verte oda-vissza a másik magyar BL-résztvevő Debrecent, a középdöntőben pedig otthon legyőzte a Buducnost Podgoricát, illetve túljutott a Valceán és a Krim Ljubljanán.​


*A papírforma ugyan győri sikert jósol,* *de Eduarda Amorim, a Győr brazil átlövője nem véletlenül emelte ki a spanyolok legfőbb erősségeként a csapategységet, *az Itxako eddig is sok meglepetést okozott, így az évről évre jobban teljesítő, agresszív nyitott védekezéssel játszó együttest nem lehet félvállról venni.



*Tíz éve folyamatos a javulás*​


*Görbicz BL-trófeára vágyik a Győrrel*



A mérkőzés esélyesének számító Győr másfél éve már összecsapott a BL-ben a navarrai együttessel. A 2009-2010-es évad csoportkörének november 1-jei meccsén a magyar bajnok hazai pályán drámai küzdelemben egy góllal tudott nyerni úgy, hogy öt perccel a lefújás előtt még kettővel a vendégek vezettek.​

Két héttel később Spanyolországban már jobban ment, 10-9-es félidő után 20-14-re nyert az ETO, amely elsősorban védekezésének és Vérten Orsolya hat találatának köszönhette a sikert.



_*"Sajnos nem voltam ott azon a meccsen, de emlékszem, kinn nagyon jól játszottak a lányok. A hazai találkozó nehezebb volt, szorosabb is lett, de teljesen más csapat volt a spanyoloké, és a miénk is"*_ *-* mondta az érdeklődésére *Görbicz Anita*, aki elmondta, a mostani csatára nagyon keményen készül az együttes.



_*"A két mérkőzés alapján szerintem mi vagyunk az esélyesebbek. Remélem, sikerül majd azt a taktikát alkalmazni, amit eltervezünk. Bármi is lesz az első meccs végeredménye szombaton, a továbbjutásról úgyis a visszavágó dönt majd"*_ - tette hozzá.




*



*



*A Győr a **hétvégén megnyerte a Magyar Kupát**,* _igaz, a döntőben 45 percen keresztül szenvedett a Debrecen ellen. Görbicz szerint nem tartottak attól, hogy elbukhatják a csatát, bár Konkoly Csaba vezetőedző alaposan leszúrta a csapatot a szünetben._



_*"Akkor összerakott minket, és erre szükség is volt. Bennem nem volt félsz, de szerintem a többiekben sem, tudtuk, hogy megnyerjük a döntőt. Persze vigyázni kellett, és tisztában vagyunk vele, hogy ilyet nem engedhetünk meg magunknak, főleg a BL-ben nagyon fontos, hogy az elejétől a végéig jól játsszunk."*_



*Felvetésünkre, hogy mennyire nehéz úgy felkészülni a BL-re, hogy gyakorlatilag évek óta nincsen vetélytársa az ETO-nak Magyarországon, a válogatott irányító úgy felelt, ő örül annak, hogy most az ETO a legjobb.*



_*"Hál' istennek jók vagyunk, és ezt azért mondom, mert játszottam én már olyan ETO-ban is, amikor voltak nálunk erősebb csapatok is az NB I-ben. A két Magyar Kupa-meccs is sokat segített az Itxako elleni BL-meccsre való felkészülésben, próbáltunk olyan taktikát alkalmazni, ami a spanyolok ellen nyerő lehet. Az edzéseken általában az *__*ifista fiúk ellen szoktunk kézizni*__*, és ők rengeteget segítenek. Gyorsabbak, erősebbek nálunk, és jobbak a reflexeik."*_



*Görbicz elmondta, bár kapott már kecsegtető külföldi ajánlatot, úgy érzi, jó döntést hozott azzal, hogy Győrben maradt.*



_*"Volt pár éve egy kecsegtető és elgondolkodtató spanyolországi ajánlatom, de imádom Győrt, a klubot, szeretek itt élni, itt van a családom, a szurkolótábor. Minden feltétel adott volt, és a klubtól megkaptam mindent, úgyhogy minden megvan ahhoz, hogy jól érezzem magam. Úgy érzem, jó döntést hoztam akkor, amikor úgy döntöttem, maradok. Mégiscsak mi vagyunk a legjobbak, a legjobb négy között legalábbis biztosan ott vagyunk. Sok célom van még, a BL-trófea például nagyon hiányzik, szeretném megnyerni. És ha lehet, akkor a Győrrel. Válogatott szinten nagy álmaim vannak, remélem, a pályafutásom során Magyarországgal is szép eredményeket érhetek még el."*_


*Hajrá én ugy is tudom győzni fogunk...csak hajtsatok,hajtsatok...*​




*Bajnokok Ligája, elődöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*





*Itxako Reyno De Navarra - Győri Audi ETO KC *
*Estella, **április 9., szombat 19.00* 

v.: Michal Badura, Jaroslav Ondogrecula (szlovákok)​



*Az Itxako kerete: *
*kapusok: *​


Adriana Stefani Gava (brazil), Silvia Navarro Gimenez 
*mezőnyjátékosok: *​


Macarena Aguilar Diaz, Jessica Alonso Bernardo, Leyre Aramendia Yerro, Amaia Azanza Orbe, Andrea Barno San Martin, Alexandrina Cabral Barbosa (portugál), Najara Egozcue Extremado, Begona Fernandez Molinos, Natalija Kurbanova (orosz), Carmen Martin Berenguer, Nerea Pena Abaurrea, Patricia Pinedo Saenz, Oana Florica Soit (román), Raphaelle Tervel (francia), Emilija Turej (orosz), Mayte Zugarrondo



*A másik elődöntőben: *




*Larvik (norvég) - Buducnost Podgorica (montenegrói),* szombat 17.15



*A KEK-ben az FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria a francia Metz együttesével találkozik, a zöld-fehérek két fordulóval korábban a dán Viborgot, majd a francia Toulont verték ki. A Fradi ezt megelőzően legutóbb a 2007-es KEK-sorozatban jutott el európai kupasorozat elődöntőjéig.*



_*A KEK-elődöntők programja:*_




*Metz (francia) - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria, vasárnap, 17.30*
​

*Lugi (svéd) - Mar Alicate (spanyol), szombat, 19.30*


*Hajrá én ugy is tudom győzni fogunk...csak hajtsatok,hajtsatok...*




​
*2014-es női kézilabda Eb - A magyar-horvát pályázat nyert*



2011. 04. 09. 13.33 ​


<RIGHT>








*Az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség (EHF) szombati döntése értelmében Magyarország és Horvátország rendezi meg a 2014-es női Európa-bajnokságot.​*
​


A két ország közös pályázata a török kandidálással szemben nyert az EHF végrehajtó bizottságának bécsi ülésén, a mérkőzéseket Budapesten, Debrecenben, Győrben, Veszprémben, illetve Zágrábban, Eszéken és Varasdon vívják majd.
​


*Sinka László, a magyar szövetség elnöke boldogan nyilatkozott: *


_*"Rendkívül nagy öröm számomra, hogy az emlékezetes, 2004. évi női Európa-bajnokság után tíz évvel ismét vendégül láthatjuk a kontinens legjobb válogatottjait. Azért is aktuális egy ilyen rangos esemény hazánkba hozatala, mert nagy lökést adhat a magyar kézilabdasport fejlődéséhez, gazdasági háttere megerősödéséhez, egyidejűleg nagy esélyt ad a játékosoknak és a szurkolóknak is. Ahhoz, hogy minden a terveink szerint alakuljon, időben el kell készülnie a Győrbe tervezett fantasztikus új sportcsarnoknak, és a Veszprém Arénában, valamint Eszéken is szükség lesz néhány kisebb átalakításra."*_
​


*Mátéfi Eszter,* *a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya már a csapatépítésről beszélt:* 
*"Biztos vagyok benne, hogy ütőképes válogatottunk lesz, hiszen a rutinos játékosaink mellé addigra újabb tehetséges fiatalok is beépülhetnek a csapatba. A jó szereplés nemcsak a szurkolóknak okozhat sok örömet, hanem remélhetőleg sok gyereket is meg tudunk nyerni a sportágnak."*​​


*Görbicz Anita,* *a válogatott irányítója harmadik hazai világversenyére készülhet:*
_*"2001-ben a junior, 2004-ben pedig a felnőtt válogatottban már szerepelhettem hazai világversenyen. A junior vb-n ezüst-, a felnőtt Eb-n bronzérmet nyertünk. Remek érzés lenne triplázni, részvételben is és éremben is…"*_​



_Magyarország eddig csak 2004-ben adott otthont női Eb-nek, korábban - amióta a sportág világversenyeit teremben játsszák - 1982-ben egyedül, 1995-ben pedig Ausztriával együtt rendezett női világbajnokságot._




_Az EHF csütörtökön nem fogadta el a szlovákok jelentkezését a kontinenstornára, _

_mivel csak két helyszín felelt meg az előírásoknak._​



*A 2014. december 7. és 21. között esedékes torna jelentőségét növeli, hogy annak aranyérmese kijut a 2016-os riói olimpiára.*
​ 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*Női kézilabda BL - Ötgólos hátrányba került a Győr*
2011. 04. 10. 05.52 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Győri Audi ETO KC öt gólos, 26-21-es vereséget szenvedett a spanyol Itxako Navarra otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjének szombati, első mérkőzésén. A visszavágót egy hét múlva rendezik.
*​*
*
* Női BL, elődöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*
* 
Itxako Navarra (spanyol) - Győri Audi ETO KC 26-21 (13-11)
*----------------------------------------------------------
*magyar gólszerzők:* Bradeanu 7/3, Görbicz 3/1, Mraviková 3, Hornyák 3, Spiridon 1, Gros 1, Vérten 1, Kovacsics 1, Mayer 1

Kiválóan kezdett a magyar bajnok, védekezésben és támadásban is felülmúlta spanyol riválisát. Ennek eredményeképpen hamar 8-5-ös vezetésre tett szert, így Martin Ambros, az Itxako vezetőedzője időt kért.

A szakember tanácsait vélhetően megfogadták a hazai játékosok, ugyanis teljesítményük fokozatosan feljavult, ezzel párhuzamosan a győriek egyre könnyelműbbekké váltak. A magyar együttes szinte fel sem eszmélt, s a spanyolok máris 11-9-ra vezettek, a kétgólos hátrány pedig maradt is a szünetre.

Bradeanu kiállítása miatt spanyol emberelőnnyel kezdődött a második félidő, melyben gyorsan háromgólosra duzzadt a különbség (15-12). Ezt követően Kovacsicsot is kiküldték a bírók, de ennél sokkal aggasztóbb volt, hogy támadásban nem ment a játék a magyar csapatnak. A spanyoloknak a mérkőzés ezen szakaszában szinte minden sikerült, míg a győriek csak vergődtek, 19 perc alatt csupán három gólt lőttek (20-14). Spiridont is leküldték, a legrosszabbkor került ismét emberhátrányba a Győr, ám sikerült átvészelnie a nehéz periódust. Öt perccel a vége előtt Mraviková gyors indításból lőtt góljával négyre jött fel a Győr, és emberelőnybe is került. Az utolsó percekben aztán hiába dobott gólokat a magyar együttes, a spanyoloknak mindannyiszor volt válaszuk, és végül öt gólra nőtt a különbség.


*A másik elődöntőben:
Larvik (norvég)-Buducsnost Podgorica (montenegrói) 25-20 (13-10)

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Női kézilabda KEK A döntő küszöbén az FTC*
2011. 04. 10. 19.42

<RIGHT> 



*


A Ferencváros nagyon közel került ahhoz, hogy bejusson a női kézilabda KEK fináléjába, miután a vasárnapi első mérkőzésen 31-27-es győzelmet aratott a francia Metz otthonában.
*​*
*
*Női KEK-elődöntő, 1. mérkőzés:
*​*
**Metz (francia) – FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 27-31 (12-17)
*------------------------------------------------------

Az első negyedórában még a franciák irányítottak, 1-2 góllal vezettek, ám utána nagyobb sebességre kapcsolt a magyar együttes, és fokozatosan elhúzott. A védekezés remek volt, támadásban pedig alig volt hiba. Így aztán a meglepett hazaiak alaposan leszakadtak, és a szünetben már ötgólos volt a magyar együttes előnye.

A folytatásban sem állt le a Fradi, egyszerűen mindenben jobb volt vendéglátójánál. Negyedórával a vége előtt – emberelőnyben – sikerült kétszámjegyűvé hizlalni a különbséget (17-27). A Metz időkérése után sorozatban háromszor volt eredményes, és a bírók támogatását is élvezve megkezdte a felzárkózást.


* Vészesen fogyott az előny, négy perccel a vége előtt már csak 28-25-re vezetett az FTC, amely végül négy góllal diadalmaskodott.
*​*
*
Ha nem sikerült volna az utolsó negyedóra borzalmasra, akkor a magyar együttes már most finalistának érezhetné magát, ám helyzete így is nagyon kedvezőnek mondható a jövő vasárnapi, népligeti visszavágó előtt.


XLsport
​


----------



## gulyamoc (2011 Április 15)

A kézilabda az egyik legkeményebb labdajáték.


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

Hol a határ a keménység és a durvaság között?


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Április 18)

*A Györ is kiesett a Bajnokok Ligájából*

Tegnap délutám még ugyan bízni lehetett a györi sikerben, de szerintem aki kicsit is ért a kézilabdához és tisztában van a mai modern kézilabda szabályival az nem sok reményt füzött a továbbjutáshoz a splanyol Itxako ellen. Egy felividéki lapnak tudósítva a helyszínröl még nehezebb volt azt látni hogy a györi lányoknak valahogy a játék nem ment. hiába próbálkoztak mindnehonnét, szélröl, beállóból, átlövésböl a gólok csak nem jöttek! sajnos mindig a magyar csapat futott az eredmény után. at Itxako játékosai jól olvasták a játékunkat így aztán aztán még a helyzeteink is kimaradtak, nem csoda hogy uralták a meccset és az elsö félidöben ök vezettek mindvégig. A györ 10:12 es hátránnyal vonult az öltözöbe. 
Majd következett a másokd félidö. Mondhatni a csapat kicsit összekapta magát, kiegyenlített és kezedett összeállni a védekezés is. Nem is csoda a lányok megszerezték a vezetést jelntö gólt. Viszont a támadó játék még mindig akadozott. Aztán a második félidö 10. 12. ik perce körül valami ismét változott, a lányok nyitott védekezésre váltottak és a spanyolok csak szórták a gólokat. azt hiszem ekkor vált véglegessé a magyar fejekben, hogy ebböl az elödöntöböl már nem juthatunk tovább. 
Igy aztán azt kell mondanom hogy örülhetünk a 24-24 es döntetlennek is. Sajnálom a györi lányokat hogy nem jött össze nekik, de szerény vélményem szerint ez a györi csapat nem volt azon a szinten amit egy BL döntö megkövetel. 
Tavaly talán közlebb állt a györ a gyözelemhez, mert mint a játékban mint fejben a játékosok jobb teljesítményt nyújtottak.


----------



## szagi84 (2011 Április 18)

elég kemény játék volt, fel a fejjel


----------



## Tarchie (2011 Április 21)

Csapatként kell erősödni!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Lázadás a női kéziseknél?*​ 

*A női válogatott felől érkező hírek szerint a játékosok meg akarják buktatni Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitányt. Pálingerék cáfolnak.*​ 
*A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség hivatalos közleményben reagált a különböző lapokban megjelent írásokra, amelyek arról szóltak, hogy a válogatott játékosai közül többen nyíltan szembefordultak Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitánnyal. Többen állítólag megkeresték Mocsai Lajost, a férfi csapat kapitányát is, mert nem bíztak Mátéfiban. *​ 
A szövetség azok után is bizalmat szavazott Mátéfi Eszternek, hogy a gárda a Batta Kupán csak a harmadik lett, miután súlyos vereséget szenvedett a braziloktól. A szövetség ma az alábbi közleményt tette közzé:​ 
"A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség értesült a mai napon megjelent írásokról, amelyek azt a felvetést sugallják, hogy a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott egyes játékosainak bizalma elveszett a válogatott munkáját irányító szövetségi kapitány, Mátéfi Eszter iránt.​ 
Az MKSZ a megjelent nyilatkozatokat ellenőrizve és az ügyben több érintettel - köztük a férfiak szövetségi kapitányával, Mocsai Lajossal, illetve a női válogatott játékosaival, csapatkapitányával - konzultálva arra a megállapításra jutott, hogy a különböző írások negatív következtetései nem fedik a valóságot" - áll a közleményben.​ 
A válogatott csapatkapitánya, Pálinger Katalin az ügyben a következő nyilatkozatott tette: ​ 
- A ma megjelent állításoktól a magam és valamennyi válogatott társam nevében teljes mértékben elhatárolódom. Nehezemre esik megérteni, kinek lehet érdeke a létfontosságú világbajnoki selejtezők előtt zavart kelteni az alakulaton belül, de egyértelműen kijelenthetem,*hogy a válogatott játékosok mindannyian Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány mögött állnak, akinek személyét és szakmai hozzáértését maximálisan elfogadjuk. Hiszünk benne, hogy Mátéfi Eszter vezetésével egységes csapat lép majd pályára a németek elleni kulcsfontosságú meccseken és hiszünk a győzelemben!*​



*Női kézilabda NB I - Döntőben a címvédő Győr*
2011. 04. 28. 19.31​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*Elsőként a címvédő Győr jutott be a női kézilabda NB I fináléjába, miután az elődöntő második, csütörtöki mérkőzésén 34-31-re győzött a Vác otthonában, így megnyerte a két sikerig tartó párharcot.*​ 

Az elmúlt öt év bajnoka a döntőben a Debrecen és a Ferencváros párharcának győztesével találkozik, ott a mindent eldöntő harmadik összecsapásra vasárnap kerül sor.​ 
*Elődöntő, 2. mérkőzés: *​ 
*Syma-Vác - Győri Audi ETO KC 31-34 (15-22)*​ 
*A párharcot 2-0-ra nyerte a Győr.*​ 

*Mocsai: szó sincs arról, hogy átvegyem a női válogatottat*
2011. 04. 28. 15.43 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Mocsai Lajos szerint szó sincs arról, hogy átvenné a sorsdöntő világbajnoki selejtező előtt álló női kézilabda-válogatott irányítását.*​ 

A férfi nemzeti csapat és az MKB Veszprém szakvezetője az MTI-nek elmondta: valóban megkereste a női együttes néhány játékosa őt, hogy lenne-e a kapitány, de ez a megkeresés még decemberben, a csalódást keltő Eb után történt. Akkor, amikor kiderült, hogy a németekkel fontos vb-selejtezőt játszik a csapat, és már akkor is közölte: a kérés teljesítése több okból is lehetetlen. 
A kézi.hu internetes szaklap csütörtökön írt arról, hogy Mocsait a női válogatott néhány játékosa megkereste: Mátéfi Eszter helyett irányítsa ő az együttest.
"Amikor egy éve átvettem a férfi válogatottat, hasonló volt a helyzet. Rosszul szerepeltünk az Eb-n, és várt ránk egy fontos vb-selejtező, amit aztán sikerrel vívtunk meg szlovénok ellen. Decemberben néhány játékos felhívott, lennék-e én a kapitány. Már akkor közöltem, hogy ez lehetetlen. Egyrészt a férfi válogatottal júniusban két Eb-selejtező vár ránk, másrészt az MKB Veszprémnél is vannak fontos feladatok" - mondta az MTI-nek Mocsai.
Hozzátette: az ominózus cikk megjelenése után már beszélt Mátéfi Eszterrel, és megerősítette neki: szó sincs arról, amit néhány sejtetni engednek.
"A szövetség elnöksége megerősítette posztján Mátéfi Esztert, és elfogadta a programját. Ezt mindenkinek tiszteletben kell tartania. Amit én javasoltam a kapitánynak, hogy az edzői stábját egészítse ki a nemzetközi tapasztalattal rendelkező Kovács Péterrel." - nyilatkozott Mocsai.
A női válogatott a vb-selejtező hazai főpróbáján nem szerepelt jól. A múlt héten rendezett Batta Kupán a braziloktól 32-25-re kikapott, és előtte hiába verte 28-24-re a hollandokat, rosszabb gólkülönbsége miatt az utolsó, harmadik helyen végzett.
A Mátéfi Eszter vezette együttes június 5-én Balingenben, 11-én pedig Győrben vb-selejtezőt játszik a német együttessel. A párharc győztese kijut a decemberi, brazíliai olimpiai kvalifikációs vb-re, a vesztes pedig elbúcsúzhat a 2012-es londoni ötkarikás álmaitól.
A németek a felkészülési szakaszban viszont remek eredményekkel rukkoltak elő: a hazai rendezésű tornán előbb legyőzték a spanyolokat, majd döntetlen játszottak a franciákkal, végül jobbnak bizonyultak a norvégoknál, és így - rosszabb gólkülönbséggel - másodikok lettek.​ 

XLsport​


----------



## seandillon (2011 Május 4)

A női kézilabda borzasztó durva.Csípnek ,ütnek vágnak.Azért játék is van.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 9)

*MB I. rájátszás- ismét veszprémi siker.*

A hétvégen Szegeden került sor az MB I jájátszás első helyéért való küzdelmek 2 mérközésésre. Nem kis meglepetéssel ismét MKB Veszprém - Pick Szeged döntöt rendeznek a fiúknál. 
Az elsö párharcot a veszprémi csarnokban játszották és ott a veszprém gyözött *33-26*. 
Majd hétvégén következett egy újabb összecsapás, de ezúttal a Szegediek adtak otthont a mérközésnek. Hatalmas tömeg a lelátóról hogy hajrá pick szeged. Talán sokan azt remélték hogy majd otthon a szeged ellátja a veszprém baját. nem így történt. Szegedi részen akadtak némi gondok a hiányzókkal, nem játszott sem Sulic, sem pedig Katzirz Dávid, az utóbbi ugyan a helyszínen szurkolt csapatrársainak. 
_*A meccsről:*_ A Veszprém a meccsen ugy iskolázta le a Szegedet ahogy akarta. Egyszerüen minden össze jött nekik. Perics a félidö végére majdnem 50%os mutatóval rendelkezett, kiváló kapus teljesítmény. A veszprémi fiúk sorra alakították ki helyzeteiket, és góllá is váltották azokat. A szegednek az elsö félidöben sikerült elérnie, hogy második kiállítást szerö Sulic ne jöhessen vissza! Ugyan Törö és Lékai párszor helyzetbe hozták magukat, de kapura taró lövéseik nagy részét Perics hárítani tudta.Igy aztán az elsö félidö végerdnémye: Szeged - Veszprém* 9-15*.
A második játék rész sem hozott túl nagy változást. Veszprémi részröl Vujin és Iváncsik Gergö, jól meg szedték magukat, a szeged védöi nem tudták tartani velük a lépést. Skaliczki mester mikor már nem tudott semmi ujat mutani bedobta Mikler Rolit a kapuba. Sajnos ö sem találkozott túl sokszor a labdábal. Igaz volt egy Vujin bomba amit nem nagyon lehett hárítani. Majd a meccs vége felé a harmadik kapusát (Tóth Mihály) is behozó Slakiczki, mikor már látta,hogy ez a gyözelem már elúszott behozta a fiatakolat, Nagyot aki 2 gólt dobott, Kupcsik Bálintot és Grünfelder Pétert. 
A végére ugyan egy kicsit már a veszprém is kiengedett de még igy is nagyszerüen játszott. Én ugy gondolom hogy ennek a Veszprémnek a magyar bajnoksában mincs ellen fele. Szerintem a Szeged még nem nött fel a feladathoz, hogy a Veszprémet a Magyar Kupában megfosztja az aranyéremtöl. 
*PICK SZEGED - MKB VESZPRÉM: 20 - 33!*
A köverkezö összecsapás május 22 én Veszprémben lesz!!!


----------



## AttilaSastre (2011 Május 9)

Gratula a Fradinak! Idegenben is nyerünk!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 10)

cicamica1988 írta:


> *Magyar Kupa - ismét veszprémi siker.*
> 
> A hétvégen Szegeden került sor a Magyar kupa 2 mérközésésre. Nem kis meglepetéssel ismét MKB Veszprém - Pick Szeged döntöt rendeznek a fiúknál.
> Az elsö párharcot a veszprémi csarnokban játszották és ott a veszprém gyözött *33-26*.
> ...



Kedves cicamica1988!
Megmondom őszintén, én nagyra értékelem a saját szavaiddal írt beszámolóidat a kézilabda meccsekről. Számomra sokkal többet érnek, mint akármilyen kicsicsázott bemásolt cikk. 
Itt azonban helyesbítenék: a meccs nem a Magyar Kupa döntője volt, hanem a magyar bajnokság (NBI, vagy Budapest Bank liga) rájátszásának az első helyért (mert ugye külön játszanak a 3. helyért is) játszott meccse.
Egyébként a Magyar Kupát is az MKB Veszprém nyerte, de annak a döntője (1 győzelemig) április közepén volt, és a PLER Kc ellen nyert akkor a Veszprém.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 10)

Arima3 írta:


> Kedves cicamica1988!
> Megmondom őszintén, én nagyra értékelem a saját szavaiddal írt beszámolóidat a kézilabda meccsekről. Számomra sokkal többet érnek, mint akármilyen kicsicsázott bemásolt cikk.
> Itt azonban helyesbítenék: a meccs nem a Magyar Kupa döntője volt, hanem a magyar bajnokság (NBI, vagy Budapest Bank liga) rájátszásának az első helyért (mert ugye külön játszanak a 3. helyért is) játszott meccse.
> Egyébként a Magyar Kupát is az MKB Veszprém nyerte, de annak a döntője (1 győzelemig) április közepén volt, és a PLER Kc ellen nyert akkor a Veszprém.


 
Kedves Arima3. Köszönöm hogy figyelmeztettél erre a kis bakimra. Mivel nem Magyarországon élek, sajnos nem tudom ugy soron követni a magyar kézilabdát mint ahogy szeretném. Csak azokról a meccsekröl nyilatkozhatom amelyeket vagy tvben vagy pedig élöben láthatok! Sajnos most sikerült erröl lemaradnom, de május 22 én talán ott leszek a veszprémi csarnokban, majd írok kommentet arról a meccsröl is. 
Remélem a kommentejeimben nem vagyok elfogult a veszprémmel szemben.igyekszem reálisan leírni a mecccsen történteket. nem akarom hogy ugy tünjön, hogy a szegedet "leírom". én mem akarom öket bánatni, biztos jó csapat csak még nincs össze szokva, de szerintem már azzal mindenkinek bizonyítottak hogy a nemzetközi mezönyben elég szépen megállták a helyüket.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 10)

Arima3 köszi a javítás megtörtént! amugy van valami infod a barátság kupáról?


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 10)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Arima3 köszi a javítás megtörtént! amugy van valami infod a barátság kupáról?



A Barátság Kupa is befejeződött, talán nem meglepő, de azt is az MKB Veszprém nyerte. A Tatran Presov a második lett.


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 10)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Kedves Arima3. Köszönöm hogy figyelmeztettél erre a kis bakimra. Mivel nem Magyarországon élek, sajnos nem tudom ugy soron követni a magyar kézilabdát mint ahogy szeretném. Csak azokról a meccsekröl nyilatkozhatom amelyeket vagy tvben vagy pedig élöben láthatok! Sajnos most sikerült erröl lemaradnom, de május 22 én talán ott leszek a veszprémi csarnokban, majd írok kommentet arról a meccsröl is.
> Remélem a kommentejeimben nem vagyok elfogult a veszprémmel szemben.igyekszem reálisan leírni a mecccsen történteket. nem akarom hogy ugy tünjön, hogy a szegedet "leírom". én mem akarom öket bánatni, biztos jó csapat csak még nincs össze szokva, de szerintem már azzal mindenkinek bizonyítottak hogy a nemzetközi mezönyben elég szépen megállták a helyüket.


Hát leírni nem is lehet a Szegedet, hiszen amióta 32-es ill. 24-es a BL mezőnye, azóta a Veszprém mellett csak a Szeged jutott ki a BL-be. És idén továbbjutott a csoportból is. Az összeszokással szerintem nincs baj, hiszen nem egy új csapat összetételét tekintve, de Katzirz és Vadkerti hiányát azért megérezte a csapat, és Bajorhegyi is sérülten játszott. 
Jó Neked, hogy a helyszínen is nézheted majd a meccset. Nekem évekkel ezelőtt a Veszprém - San Antonio BL elődöntőt volt szerencsém a helyszínen nézni. 
További jó szurkolást.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 11)

Arima3 írta:


> A Barátság Kupa is befejeződött, talán nem meglepő, de azt is az MKB Veszprém nyerte. A Tatran Presov a második lett.


 
köszi az infot! erröl is lemaradtam, nem baj majd legözelebb!!!Látod én Szlovákiában lakom de az ottani csapatokat egyáltalán nem követem figyelemmel. ezért lehet az hogy a tatran presovra is csak akkor kezdtem el felfigyelni mikor a blben a veszprém csoportjába került. nálunk a kéziladba nincs olyan magas szinten mint nálatok vagyis nagyon el van nyomva!


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 12)

énis


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 16)

*Megvan a Fradinak a KEK gyözelem.*

A kézilabda szeretöknek ez a hétvége sem múlhatott el izgalnak nélkül. Ugyan is a hétvégén a KEK ben döntöt rendeztek, ahol a fadis lányok révén mi magyarok is érdekeltek voltunk. Ezenkívül a nöknél a Györi Audi Eto KC ujabb bajnoki aranynak örültetett.

*C.B.MAR ALICANTE - FTC RAIL CARGO 23:23*

Azt gondolom, miután a Fradista lányok itthon gyözelemmmel kezdetek, nem is lehetett kérdés hogy a visszavágón odateszik magukat. Az itthon elért siker, talán szárnyakat és nagyobb önbizalmat adott a lányoknak. Mint az ismeretes a fradi most is rengeteg hibával játszott a meccsen. A sok kihagyott helyzet -ziccer, a néha meggondolatlanul eladott labdák olykor aggódással töltöttek el minket magarokat, de hál ´istennek a sanyol csapat nem tudott élni a lehetöséggel. Igy aztán a fradi mindíg egy - két gól elönyt szerzett. Egyik csapat részéröl sem láthattunk parádés játékot. a fradi hozt a a meg szokott játékot, mondhatom Elek Gábor jól taktikázva, és jól összerakva csapatát megérdelemten nyerte meg a kek kupát. 

A hétvége második jelentös eseménye a nöi NB I es rájátszás második mérközése a debrecen és györ csapata között zajlott.

*DVSC KORVEX - GYÖRI AUDI ETO KC (25-28 ) *
A Györ Audi Eto Kc ismét bajnoki címet szerzett , történelmük során nyolcadszor, míg zsinórban egymás után negyedszer bizonyultak Magyerország legjobb csapatának! Miután a györiek otthon nyertek Debrecenben a visszavágóra nem is lehtett kérdés hogy nagy csata lesz. A hazai csapat bizonyítani akart!
A mérközés az Eto kezdte. az elsö percben megsérülő Görbicz helyére Kovacsics állt be. A Loki számára ekkor úgy tűnt van esély a meccs megynyerésére. A meccsen a györ kicsit szórazotottan játszott, rengeteg hiba volt a játékban amit tölük azért nem nagyon szokhatunk meg. A györiek a szünetre 5 gólos elönnyel mehettek (13-18 ). A második játékrész sem hozott újat, a györ támadott, a loki Bognár és Juhász góljavial megpróbált felzárkózni. Ez egészen 49.percig tartott, mig az eredmény pár percre lefagyott 23:23 nál. ugyan mindkét fél részéröl voltak helyzetek, de azokat mind Pálinger, mind pedig Kiss védeni tudta. Az utolsó 10 percre talán az Eto jobban mozgósítani tudta az erejét, a kulcsjátékosok pihenhettek, igy aztán Vérten a hajrában 2gólt dobott, ezen kívül Bradeanu, Orbán és Amorim is eredményes volt a hajrában. A DVSC böl ugyan még Bulath és Hornyák Dóra vállaszolni tudott az Eto góljaira, de ez mit sem változtatott a tényen hogy az Eto ismét bajnoki címnek örülhetett. 

Úgy gondolom hogy mind a Fradi mind pedig a Györ megérdemelten nyert a hétvégén. Gratulákok a lányoknak és remélem hogy a következö idényben is hasonló sikerekben lesz részük. Remélen a Györnek sikerül a BL trófea elhódítása is.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 16)

miért nem tudom kijavitani a szövegen a 8 as számra a kis vigyorgó jelet?


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 16)

cicamica1988 írta:


> miért nem tudom kijavitani a szövegen a 8 as számra a kis vigyorgó jelet?


A 8-as után üssél egy szóközt, és csak utána a zárójelet. Vagy zárójel nélkül.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 16)

Arima3 írta:


> A 8-as után üssél egy szóközt, és csak utána a zárójelet. Vagy zárójel nélkül.


 
köszike ez tényleg ment!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 23)

*NB I kézilabda, rájátszás döntő: nehezen de nyert a Veszprém*

Tegnap lejátszották a kízilabda rájátszásásánban a döntő 3.mérközését is. Az eredmény a papír forma szerint alakult, gyözött a Veszprém, igaz megizzadtak a gyözlemért. 
Tegnap a veszprémi csarnokban volt szerencsém élöben végig nézni a döntö 3 összecsapásást. S mivel rendelekezem némi kézilabdás múltal, tudtam néhány szavat váltani pár kézilabda szakkomentátorral, néhány volt játékossal. Meglepöen tapasztaltam hogy mindenki egyöntetüen veszprémi sikert várt: aztán a meccs hozott.
A veszprém kicsit beaudva kezdte a mérközést, a helyzeteik kimaradtak, kapus teljesítményük sem volt a megszokott, Perics alig találkozott néhány labdával, ilyen sem volt még sosem hogy az arénában a szeged vezessen! aztán az elsö félidö 15. prece körül a veszprém kicsit össze kapta magát, és 1gólra csökkentette hátrányát. Majd a hatoson belül Törő buktatta asszem Iváncsikot, a veszprém 7est kapott, a tömeg Zsenya nevét skandálta,majd Lusnyikov értékesítette a hetest, igy ezzel a veszprém ixre hozta az állást. A veszprém továbbra sem játszott jól , igy aztán a szeged 12-11 es vezetéssel vonulhatott a szünetre! 
A második félidötöl talán mindenki többet várt. A veszprém hibát hibára halmozott, a szeged pedig kihasználva a veszprém gyengeségét sorra lötte a gólokat, igy tudta növelni elönyét 4 gólra. Szinte hiheteltlen de a veszprém az elsö 13percben csak két gólig jutott. A szeged folyamatosan jó, agresszív játékot mutatott, míg a veszprém teljesítménye hullámzó volt. Skaliczki idöt kért Szegedi részröl. Ez az idökérés azomban a Veszprémet billentette helyre! Perics elkapta a fonalat szinte alig lehetett gólt löni neki! A másik kapuban Mikler is brillírozott. Azomban a meccs fontos pontjaiban a veszprém fejben jobban odatette magát. Veszprémi részröl Eklemovics Nikola jó cserének bizonyult, egymás után két gól dobott, ezzel hozta föl a Veszprémet. Döntetlennél Perics indítani szeretett volna, ám Lékai kezébe dobta a labdát, ám Lékai nem tudta értékesíteni a ziccert, Perics jóvátette hibáját. Perics egy jó védés után indította Iváncsikot, aki aztán a földön feküdve passzolt Gulyás Petinek aki megszerezte a veszprém számára a vezetö gólt. Egy precel a vége elött a nem brillírozó Iváncsik Tomi is betalál, ekkor tombol a csarnok, mindenki azt hitte itt a vége, ám a Szeged nem adta fel Mikler remekül vette észre az elöl lévö Sztranyovszkit, akit Eklemovic a földre terített. Niolat ezért ki is állította Tájog doktor. A szeged Stranyovszki buktatásával 7hez jut. Butenko be is vágja azt . Majd az utolsó precben a szegedi csapat megpróbál labdát szerezni, de ez nem sikerül nekik, igy egyedül marad Vujin, aki még a dudaszó elött betalál, beállítva igy a végeredményt. 
*MKB VESZPRÉM - PICK SZEGED 22-20.*
Ezzel a gyözelemmel a Veszprém zsinórban a 4 gyözelmét szerezte meg!
Graulálok a veszprémnek, bár nem mondom hogy most az utolsó meccsen az arénában a jobbik csapat gyözött. Szerintem a Veszprém azért klasszis, mert megmutatta hogy bár nem ugy játszott ahogy azt tölük megszoktuk, feltudott állni és megtudta nyerni a viadalt. 
A Szeged játéka meglepett, szervezett volt, kezd beérni Skaliczki mester munkája. Még egy két év és a Szeged fel tudja majd venni a verszenyt a veszprémmel.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 24)

*Távozók az MKB Veszprém csapatából!*

Már jó pár héttel ezelött hallani lehetett híreket mi szerint *Perics* és *Eklemovics *ehagyja a magyar bajnokot! A hír beigazolódott, illetve a távozókhoz csatlakozott még 2 játékos az orosz *Evgenij Lushnikov* és a csapathoz nem rég érkezett *Nagy Kornél* is.
Talán a legmegrázóbb hír, hogy a 40 éves* Perics* a Celjéhez igazolt. a szíve mélyén mindneki azt remélte Perics marad , és elfogadja a neki felajánlott kapusedzöi állást. Nem igy történt... Vladan Matic ( dolgozott Magyaroszágon) felajánlott Pericsnek egy állást a Celjénél, amelyet Perics elfogadott, mondván hogy még nincs itt az ideje pályafutása befejezésének!
a Veszprém fiatalítani akarja a csapatot, ennek tükrében leigazolták a horvát válogatott elsö számú kapusát *Mirko Alilovičot.*
*Eklemovics:* Nikolaval ugyan a magyar válogatottban még találkozhatunk, de saját bevallása szerint már megérett a váltásra, 7 esztendöt töltött el Veszprémben. Nikola Eklemovics a lengyel Wisla Plock csapatát erösíti majd. 
*Nagy Kornél:* mindössze egy idényt töltött el a magyar bajnoknál. A távozását úgy magyarázta, hogy vissza utasíthatatlan ajánlatot kapott a francia Dunkerque csapatától. Kornél távozásában az is közre játszhatott hogy az MKB- ban nem kapott annyi játéklehetőséget. ( Iváncsik Gerit helyettesítette)! 
A legnagyobb meglepetés azt hiszem *Evgenij Lusnikovot* érte, mikor közölték vele hogy fiatalítás céljából kénytelenek megvállni töle. Helyére a Konstancából *SCHUCH TIMUZSIN* a magyar vállogatott beállója érkezik.
Lusnyikov elmondása szerint ö még szívesen maradt volna Veszprémben, és elképzelönek tartotta hogy itt fejezze be pályafutásást. 
Ami azt hiszem jó hír a veszprém szurkólóknak hogy Illyés Ferenc vissza tér a csapathoz. És ugye egy MKB drukkrenek nem kell bemutani öt, hiszen már játszott a Veszprémben és nem is akár hogyan!
A végére azért hogy telejes legyen a kép, meg kell említeni hogy lehet hogy a szerb klasszis Marko Vujin is elhagyja a csapatot!


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Nagyon szeretem a Veszprémet, ritka, hogy tudok örülni annak, hogy valaki ennyiszer tud bajnokságot nyerni. Bár sajnálom, hogy "igazi" ellenfele nincs itthon.

Vujint sajnálom a legjobban, ő volt a legnagyobb klasszis a Veszprémben.


----------



## AndiC (2011 Május 27)

*off topic*

*Figyelem! Újdonságok! Érdekességek!

*
A *CanadaHun* portálja – igazodva a tagság igényeihez - megújult, kiegészült.

Figyelmetekbe ajánljuk az *Áruházat*, és a jótékony játéknak is megfelelő *Árverési* topicot, ahol sok érdekesség vár Benneteket.

*Két pályázat* is elindult az irodalomkedvelőknek, egyperces novellákkal és nyári humoros történetekkel.

Hogy a megnövekedett taglétszám élvezetes szórakozását munkánkkal továbbra is támogathassuk, önzetlen segítőink körét is bővíteni szeretnénk, ezért *Kormányosokat keresünk* a CanadaHun „hajónkra”. 
Akár Te is az lehetsz, vagy ajánlhatsz másokat. Élj a lehetőséggel!

Kattints a piros szavakra, és találj rá az adott témára!
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## AndiC (2011 Május 27)

cicamica1988 írta:


> miért nem tudom kijavitani a szövegen a 8 as számra a kis vigyorgó jelet?


 
a 8-as után ne tegyél mindjárt zárójelet, előbb a TAB-ot, azaz szóközt, aztán a ")".


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 28)

Egyesül a két fővárosi férfi kézilabda csapat a Celebi-FTC és a PLER Kc. A két csapat egyesíti erőit bevallottan a Veszprém és a Szeged megszorítására. Tény, hogy a két élcsapat uralja a bajnokságot. (Ha megnézzük az idei alapszakasz tabelláját az első két helyezett között csak 8 pont a különbség, ami még rendben van, de a harmadik és az első között már 17.) A bajnokságban az FTC a harmadik lett, a PLER a 8. 
Az új csapat vezetőedzője Zsiga Gyula lesz, a nevét még nem tudni. A PLER maga is 3 csapat fúziója, köztük a valamikor jó csengésű Elektromossal amely kispályán 4 szer volt bajnok és 4-szer kupagyőztes. 
Az érdekesség, hogy az FTC az EHF kupában indulhatna, míg a PLER KC a KEK-ben. Az új csapat a KEK-et választotta, így a Fradi egy másik csapatnak szabadított fel indulási jogot az EHF kupában. 
A bajnoki rájátszásban az 5-8 helyért a Balatonfüred végzett az ötödik helyen, így ez a csapat indulhat az EHF kupában. 

Nézzük akkor a magyar férfi kézilabda csapatok kupa-részvételeit. 

*Bajnokok ligája*: MKB Veszprém, Pick-Szeged
*KEK*: FTC-PLER
*EHF kupa*: Tatabánya-Carbonex, Balatonfüred.

sok sikert!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 28)

Női csapataink kuparészvétele a következő idényben:
*Bajnokok ligája:* Győri Audi ETO, DVSC-Korvex
*KEK:* FTC-Rail Cargo, Alcoa-FKC RightPhone
*EHF-kupa:* Syma-Vác, Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Magyar keret a zárómeccsekre*
2011. 05. 31. 15.20 

<RIGHT> 



*


Mocsai Lajos, a már biztos Európa-bajnoki résztvevő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya kijelölte azt a 28 játékost, akire számít a selejtezősorozat utolsó két mérkőzésén.

*​*
*A magyar szövetség keddi tájékoztatása szerint a június 8-i, boszniai, és a 12-i, észtek elleni gyöngyösi - immár tét nélküli - összecsapáson 16-an léphetnek pályára a most kijelöltek közül.
A csapat eddigi négy meccsét megnyerte, így már márciusban kijutott a jövő évi szerbiai kontinensviadalra.

* A 28 fős keret: *
* 
kapusok:* Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Mikler Roland (Pick Szeged), Szabó Tamás (Balatonfüred), Tatai Péter (Pick Szeged)

*jobbszélsők:* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)

*jobbátlövők:* Ancsin Gábor (Friesenheim), Laluska Balázs (MKB Veszprém), Mocsai Tamás (Flensburg-Handewitt)

*irányítók:* Császár Gábor (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (Pick Szeged), Nagy Kornél (MKB Veszprém)

*beállósok:* Herbert Gábor (Pick Szeged), Pordán Bálint (Tatabánya Carbonex), Schuch Timuzsin (Constanta), Szőllősi Szabolcs (Csurgó), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)

*balátlövők:* Grebenár Gábor (Aragon), Ilyés Ferenc (Lemgo), Perez Carlos (MKB Veszprém), Putics Barna (Gummersbach)

*balszélsők:* Bakos György (Celebi FTC), Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém), Pálos Gábor (PLER), Törő Szabolcs (Pick Szeged), Vadkerti Attila (Pick Szeged)

 *A csoport állása a 4. forduló után: *

*1. (és már továbbjutott) Magyarország 8 pont, *
*2. Észtország 4, *
*3. Macedónia 3, *
*4. Bosznia-Hercegovina 1

* * Az eddigi mérkőzések:
*​*
*1. forduló (október 27-28.):
Magyarország - Bosznia-Hercegovina 26-17
Macedónia-Észtország 30-25

2. forduló (október 31.):
Észtország-Magyarország 19-31
Bosznia-Hercegovina - Macedónia 28-28

3. forduló (március 9.)
Macedónia-Magyarország 22-29
Észtország - Bosznia-Hercegovina 35-30

4. forduló (március 12-13.)
Magyarország-Macedónia 29-26
Bosznia-Hercegovina - Észtország 21-23


* A további program:
*
* 5. forduló (június 8.):
**Bosznia-Hercegovina - Magyarország, Viszoko 20:15 ó
*Észtország-Macedónia, Pölva 19 ó

_*6. forduló (június 12.):
*_*Magyarország-Észtország, Gyöngyös 12:15 ó
*Macedónia - Bosznia-Hercegovina, Szkopje 20:15 ó

​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038468&rnd_val=59216077290"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Női kézilabda vb-selejtező - Mayer és Pastrovics a két kimaradó*

<RIGHT> 



*


A beállós Mayer Szabina, valamint a harmadik számú kapus, Pastrovics Melinda maradt ki a németek elleni vasárnapi világbajnoki selejtezőre utazó magyar női kézilabda-válogatott keretéből.

*​*
*Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek elmondta, a két játékos a hétfői hazaérkezés után ismét csatlakozik majd a többiekhez.
"Olyan játékosokat szerettem volna kivinni, akik teljesen egészségesek. Szerencsére, akik az elmúlt napokban kisebb sérüléssel bajlódtak, meggyógyultak, teljes értékű munkát végeztek, így aztán egy beállóst és egy kapust hagyok itthon. Egy csapat vagyunk, ezért jövő héten ismét 18-an kezdjük meg a felkészülést a győri visszavágóra" - fogalmazott Mátéfi.
A tét óriási: a párharc győztese részt vehet a decemberi brazíliai világbajnokságon, és marad esélye, hogy kijusson a 2012-es londoni olimpiára, míg a vesztes biztosan lemarad a jövő évi ötkarikás játékokról. Az elvárás egyértelmű: a magyar válogatottnak tovább kell jutnia a németek ellen.
A magyar női válogatott vb-ről 1990-ben, olimpiáról pedig 1992-ben hiányzott utoljára.

* A vb-selejtező első találkozója* *vasárnap 18:30 órakor* *lesz Balingenben, a visszavágónak jövő szombaton Győr ad otthont 17:30-as kezdéssel.
*​*
**A két csapat eddig 23-szor találkozott, a magyarok 16-szor, a németek ötször győztek, két alkalommal döntetlen született. Legutóbb 2010. szeptember 21-én, az aarhusi Világkupán mérkőztek meg a felek, a magyarok akkor 22-19-re diadalmaskodtak.

* * A keret: 
* --------
*kapusok:* Herr Orsolya (Syma-Vác), Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC)

*jobbszélsők:* Bódi Bernadett (Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

*jobbátlövők:* Bulath Anita (DVSC-Korvex), Hornyák Ágnes (Győri Audi ETO KC), Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)


*irányítók:* Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
beállósok: Szabó Valéria (DVSC-Korvex), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

*balátlövők:* Ferling Bernadett (Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma), Zácsik Szandra (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)


*balszélsők:* Juhász Gabriella (DVSC-Korvex), Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC)


​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038576&rnd_val=41325390474"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER><CENTER>XLsport</CENTER>


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 7)

*VB selejtezö: vereséggel kezdtek a magyar lányok*

A magyar nöi kézilabda vállogatott a németországi Balingenben vereséggel kezdte meg a vb selejtezöt. A házigazda németek 2 gólos gyözelelemmel diadalmaskodtak a mieink felett. S bár a meccset látva azt kell mondanom hogy belefér még a két gólos német elöny, úgy hogy a milyeink legjobbjai közül, Görbicz és Kovacsics alig volt pályán. és hát magunk közt szólva Pálinger Kati teljesítménye sem volt a legjobb. Parádézott viszont Tomori Zsuzsi, akinek hatalmas bomba góljaival sikerült lépést tartani a németekkel. A meccs nézése közben kicsit olyan érzésem mintha a fradit láttam volna. Szerintem nem kéne a fradista lányokra építeni egy magyar vállogatottat, nem akarom megbántani öket, igaz Tomori és Szucsánszki parádésan játszott, de ugy gondolm sok olyan játékos van még akire lehetne építeni! Nem akarom kritizálni Mátéfi Esztert, ö tudja mit csinál, csak ne hogy a taktikája odáig vezessen hogy még az olimpiai kvótát sem szerezzük meg. 
A végére csak annyit hogy ha a magyar csapat részt szeretne venni a decemberi vb-n, akkor ideje lenne összeszedni a védekezést, mert igy szombaton nagyon nehéz dolga lesz a csapatnak györben!
Hajrá lányok!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Női kézilabda vb-selejtező - Újra 18-an a keretben*
2011. 06. 07. 15.27​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Kijavítani a hibákat és javulni - ez a jelmondata a női kézilabda-válogatottnak a németek elleni világbajnoki selejtező szombati visszavágója előtt.*​ 
A csapat vasárnap Balingenben 26-24-re kikapott, pedig az a csata is nyerhető lett volna. A hétfő a hazautazással telt el, a keret pedig kedd délután találkozik Győrben, a párharc második felvonásának helyszínén.
Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány ismét számít az utazó keretből kikerült kapus Pastrovics Melindára és a beállós Mayer Szabinára.
"Egyrészt odakinn nem játszottunk végig jól, volt olyan periódus, amikor a magunk javára dönthettük volna el a meccset. Ebből következik, hogy tudunk jobban játszani, és a hibáinkat ki kell javítani. Arra lehetett számítani, hogy a továbbjutás a visszavágón dől el, és nincs is ez másként" - mondta az MTI-nek Mátéfi.​ 
*"Fontos, hogy megtaláljuk a németek gyenge pontjait, s ott törjük meg őket, és mi legyünk kezdeményezőek, mi irányítsunk. Ahogy a kollégám, Heine Jensen is mondta: két gól a kézilabdában semmi."*​ 
A párharc győztese vehet részt a decemberi, brazíliai vb-n, a vesztes pedig túl azon, hogy a tornáról lemarad, a 2012-es londoni olimpiai álmaitól is elbúcsúzhat.​ 
*A Győrben készülő keret:*
------------------------
*kapusok:* Herr Orsolya (Syma-Vác), Pastrovics Melinda (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Pálinger Katalin (Győri Audi ETO KC)
*jobbszélsők:* Bódi Bernadett (Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*jobbátlövők: *Bulath Anita (DVSC-Korvex), Hornyák Ágnes (Győri Audi ETO KC), Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*irányítók:* Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*beállósok:* Mayer Szabina (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szabó Valéria (DVSC-Korvex), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria) 
*balátlövők:* Ferling Bernadett (Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma), Zácsik Szandra (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*balszélsők:* Juhász Gabriella (DVSC-Korvex), Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC)​ 

*Férfi kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Tartalékos keret utazik*
2011. 06. 07. 13.42

<RIGHT> 



*


Sérülések és betegségek miatt tartalékos kerettel kel útra kedd kora délután a már biztos Európa-bajnoki résztvevő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a Bosznia-Hercegovina együttese elleni szerdai, viszokói selejtezőre.
*​*
*
A csapat ezen kívül még egyszer lép pályára: vasárnap Gyöngyösön fogadja az észt gárdát.
Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány legénysége eddigi négy meccsét megnyerte, így már márciusban kijutott a jövő évi, szerbiai kontinensviadalra.

*Az utazó keret:*
* 
kapusok:* Mikler Roland (Pick Szeged), Tatai Péter (Pick Szeged)
*jobbszélsők:* Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém)
*jobbátlövő:* Ancsin Gábor (Friesenheim)
irányítók: Császár Gábor (MKB Veszprém), Lékai Máté (Pick Szeged)
*beállósok:* Herbert Gábor (Pick Szeged), Schuch Timuzsin (Constanta), Szőllősi Szabolcs (Csurgó), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged)
*balátlövő:* Ilyés Ferenc (Lemgo), Halász Máté (Tatabánya Carbonex),
*balszélsők:* Törő Szabolcs (Pick Szeged), Vadkerti Attila (Pick Szeged)

*A csoport állása a 4. forduló után:*
*1. (és már továbbjutott) Magyarország 8 pont,*
2. Észtország 4, 
3. Macedónia 3, 
4. Bosznia-Hercegovina 1

*Az eddigi mérkőzések:
1. forduló (október 27-28.):
**Magyarország - Bosznia-Hercegovina 26-17
*Macedónia-Észtország 30-25

*2. forduló (október 31.):
Észtország-Magyarország 19-31
*Bosznia-Hercegovina - Macedónia 28-28

*3. forduló (március 9.)
Macedónia-Magyarország 22-29
*Észtország - Bosznia-Hercegovina 35-30

*4. forduló (március 12-13.)
Magyarország-Macedónia 29-26
*Bosznia-Hercegovina - Észtország 21-23

*A további program:
5. forduló (szerda):
**Bosznia-Hercegovina - Magyarország, Viszoko 20:15 ó
*Észtország-Macedónia, Pölva 19 ó

*6. forduló (vasárnap):
**Magyarország-Észtország, Gyöngyös 12:15 ó
*Macedónia - Bosznia-Hercegovina, Szkopje 20:15 ó

​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038699&rnd_val=56499500275"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 9)

*Háromgólos magyar siker a fiúknál.* 

Tegnap este a magyar férfi kézilabda vállogatott 22-19 re gyözött Bosznia Hercegovina ellen. Ezzel a gyözelemmel már biztossá vált, hogy a magyarok a csoport élén végeznek. 
Bár aki látta tegnap este a meccset nem vonhat le sok következtetést, még annak ellenére sem hogy elég szorosnak mondható az eredmény. Személy szerint elég unalmas volt a meccs. mindkét csapatnak voltak jó momentumai, amikor képes volt koncentráltan jól játsznai, de volt olyna idöszak is amikor képtelenek voltak a felek a gólszerzésre. 
A magyar csapat szerintem tartalékosan játszott, ami viszont elönyt jelenthet még hogy Mocsai bátran játszatta fiatalokat, Lékait, Halászt, egyértelnüem fiatalítás a jövö sikereihez járul majd hozzá! A magyar csapat legjobbja talán a kapus Mikler Roli volt, igaz Csaszi volt a legerdményesebb jóllövönk, egészen 9gólig jutott. A bonyákok elleni meccs jó volt arra hogy Mocsai kipróbálja a rendelkezésére lévö játékosokat, és hogy összeszokjanak a csapat tagok. Vasárnap a fiúk Észtország ellen lépnek pályára, remélhetöleg ott is magyar siker születik majd!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*Kézilabda: Lőttek a vb-nek, az olimpiának*
2011. 06. 11. 18.52 

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar válogatott főleg a mutatott játék alapján súlyos, ötgólos vereséget szenvedett Németországtól Győrött, így a 22-27-es eredménnyel biztossá vált, hogy nem jut ki a decemberi brazíliai világbajnokságra. Ezzel pedig olimpiáról szőtt álmai is szertefoszlottak a Pekingben még negyedik csapatnak. 
*​*
*
Két órával a kapunyitás előtt tömegnek még nem mondható sokaság gyülekezett a Magvassy Mihály Sportcsarnoknál. A buszról érkező németeket néhány diszkrét „Auf Wiedersehen” fogadta, ellenben a magyar lányok annál több biztató szót kaptak. 
Ahogy már bent a csarnokban az év közben Győrben különösebben nem népszerű Pastrovics Melinda (FTC) is, aki bő egy órával a mérkőzés előtt autogrammokat osztogatott. Tehette, hiszen Mayer Szabinával együtt az odavágóhoz hasonlóan ismét kimaradt a 16 fős keretből. Gyanítható, hogy nevéhez hasonlóan egy háromgólos győzelmet is előre aláfirkantott volna. 
Azonban ehhez a bemelegítést mosolygósan végző németeknek is volt pár, döntő szavuk. Heine Jensen lányai egy órával az kezdés előtt birtokba vették a pályát a minimális német szurkolótábor éljenzése mellett. Bezzeg a magyarok zengő-zúgó tapsvihar fogadta a még erősen félházas csarnokban is. Ők jóval koncentráltabban végezték Ferling Bernadett után a gyakorlatokat. Idegesség? Görcsösség? Félelem? Erre csak a meccs adhatott választ. 
Az a meccs, amelynek első félideje először mosolyra fakasztott, majd alaposan lelombozott minden helyszínen és televízió előtt szurkolót. Anja Althaus révén a németek szerezték meg a vezetést, és bár a németek beállósa több gólt nem lőtt az első félidőben, aggodalomra adott okot, hogy ebben általában csak a kapufa vagy Pálinger Kati akadályozta meg, nem pedig a védőfal. Zácsik Szandrának ezúttal nem ment a játék, belemenései és rossz passzai után hamar lekapta őt a kapitány. 
Védekezésbe bejött védekezni Szabó Valéria, valamint a fradista sorba Vérten mellett Görbicz is beállt, Tomori Zsuzsa pedig hozta Balingenben látott jó formáját, így 5-5 után végre vezetett a magyar válogatott. Elhúzott 7-5-re, ám ekkor történt valami, ami a szünetből visszanézve megtörte a magyarok lendületét. Szabó Valéria a falból kilépve lehalászott egy labdát. Már kezében látta mindenki, és indítást vártunk, ázonban Anne Müller elhalászta a labdát az egymásra váró védők közül, és bevágta a hálóba. 
Innentől, ha az eredményben látványosan nem is látszódott, rohamos lejtmenet volt a félidő. Az állás 7-5-ről 7-8 lett, Mátéfi pedig hiába kért időt, csak Pálinger bravúrján múlt, hogy nem lett szinte azonnal 7-9. A németek Müller, Krause, Nadgornaja majd Grit Jurack révén sorban lőtték a gólokat, míg nálunk csak az egy-két egységnyi hátrány megtartására volt elég a lányok teljesítménye. Mindenki Görbéje az utolsó percben hetesből alakított 12-14-re az állást – már az után, hogy felharsant az „ÉBRESZTŐ, ÉBRESZTŐ!” a nézőtérről. 
A második félidőre egy félig kicserélődött magyar válogatott lépett pályára, a sorban helyet kapott Kovacsics Anikó, Bulath Anita és Bódi Bernadett is. Sajnos csak az összetétel változott, a játék képe nem. Althaus és Nadgornaja góljaival már közte hat volt. Magyar részről maradtak az erőtlen, kevéssé helyezett átlövés-kezdeményecskék. Hét perc kellett, mire Görbicz megszerezte a második félidei első találatot, ám Melbeck gólja a hirtelen jött félmosolyt is lehervasztotta. a hazaiak arcáról. E hosszú gólcsend utóbb döntőnek bizonyult.
Akartak, akartak a lányok, de a németek nagyon felpörögtek a biztos vezetés tudatában, minden rontott magyar passzt felállva ünnepelt a kispad, Görbiczék pedig egyre görcsösebben, a sietség kényszerében pontatlanabbul játszottak. Grit Jurack góljára Bódi nem tudott felelni ziccerből a szélen, így már héttel ment az ellen. 
Hiába forgatta már ezt a csapatot Mátéfi, Herr Orsolya beállása sem segített. A német válogatott állandósította hat-hét-nyolc (!) gólos előnyét. Görbicz próbálta hátára venni a csapatot, négy gólt szerzett büntetőkből és átlövésekből, de a németek sem álltak le, így nem csökkent a hátrány. Néha már a tízgólos különbségnél következő rászámolástól kellett tartani, ám végül „csak” ötgólos lett. Ez így is kiütés. 
A visszavágó mutatta meg, mekkora hiba volt elbukni az első találkozót, ugyanis ma ennek a magyar válogatottnak szinte szemernyi esélye sem volt a továbbjutásra. Mi pedig "Auf Wiedersehen"-t- mondhatunk vb-ről és olimpiáról szőtt álmainknak. És Pálinger Katinak is, aki a mérkőzés utáéni sajtótájékoztatón bejelentette a válogatottból való visszavonulást.

*Mátéfi Eszter, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:*​*​*_ "Ez egy nagyon fájdalmas kudarc, amelynek sok összetevője van. A németek ma egyszerűen jobbak voltak, és még szerencséjük is volt. Sikerült ránk erőltetni az akaratukat, és ahogy telt az idő, úgy lettek egyre magabiztosabbak. Becsülettel elvégeztük a munkát, ám a felkészülés során több zavaró tényező is akadt, amiről most nem szeretnék beszélni. Az én személyes sorsom itt másodlagos. Az biztos, a megbízatásom 2012-ig szól, de a szerződésben van egy olyan kitétel, hogy a szövetség és én is minden év július 1. és 15. között jogkövetkezmény nélkül felbonthatja azt."_

*Női vb-selejtező, visszavágó:*​*
Magyarország-Németország 22-27 (12-14)​​​*Győr, Magvassy Mihály Sportcsarnok, 2700 néző, V: Abrahamsen, Kristiansen (norvégok)

*gól:* Görbicz 10/6, Vérten 3, Tomori 3, Szamoránsky 3, Szucsánszki 2/1, Hornyák 1, illetve Nadgornaja 8/3, Melbeck 4, Jurack 3, Wohlbold 3, Augsburg 2, Müller 2, Loerper 2, Althaus 2, Klein 1

* A párharcot kettős győzelemmel, 53-46-os összesítéssel a német válogatott nyerte.*​


----------



## Erona (2011 Június 12)

Magyarország-Észtország 34:27 (17-19)
Nehezen indult a mérkőzés, a vége azonban sima lett. Szép volt, fiúk!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 13)

*Magabisztosan nyertek a fiúk!*

Vasárnap ebédidö táján Gyöngyös adott otthont a magyar férfi kézilabda vállogatott következö csatájának, amelyet Észtország ellen vívtak a fiúk. 
Papír forma szerinti eredmény született. 
Bár a meccs elsö preceit nézve, kicsit megidehettünk volna, hisz az elején az észtek már 3-0ra is elhúztak. Spk volt a hiba, eladott labda, sok ziccert hagytunk ki, de ez betudható annka is hogy Mocsai Lajos csapatából hiányoztak a legjobbak. Viszot szerintem ez jó volt arra hogy a fiatalok is játszanak, megmutathassák mit tudnak, illetve Mocsai taktikája még jól jöhet a számnkra, mert tisztában van azzal hogy kit milyen poszton lehet még bevetni a saját posztján kívül. 
A megfiatalított csapat nem játszott tökéletesen, hibák nélkül, de annál nagyobb szívvel, akarással küzdöttek a srácok! Meg is lettaztán az erdménye a második félidöben átvettük a vezetést és 7góllal megnyertük a meccset! Irány Szerbia!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 13)

*Mátéfi Eszter lemondott!*

Mind arról már többször hallani lehetett, Mátéfi Eszter lemondott a szövetségi kapitányi posztról. Most inkább nem mennék részletesen bele az kokoba, de szerintem a kudarc után ez volt a legészerűbb megoldás amit tehetett! Sokan bírálták öt az elmúlt idöben. Egyrészböl igazuk volt. Úgy gondolom, a probléma nem az hogy a magyar nöi vállogatott vereséget szemvedett a ménetektöl és kiesett a vb-röl, és ezzel szertefoszlottak a Londoni olimpiai álmok, hanem akkor kellett volna meneszetni öt mikor a lányok csúnyán leszerepeltek az EB! A probléma ugyanis ott kezdödött. Nem tudom hogy a szövetségi kapitány miért pont olyan csapatot állított össze amilyet összerakott, de nem is ez a lényeg! A lényeg: bármelyik egyzö, legyen az Zsiga Gyula, vagy Konkoly Csaba, vagy épp Mocsai Lajos, sem engedheti meg magának azt amit Mátéfi Eszter megengedett! Még pedig azt hogy ha a magyar vállogatottban vannak olyan képességü játékosok akik már tapasztaltak, és a vannak olyan csapataink akik a nemzetközi porondon már bizonyítottak (Györ, Loki, Fradi) hogy kihagyjon egyes játékosokat, vagy ha nevezte is öket, szinte alig játszottak. Néja mát ugy éreztem hogy ez nem is magyar válogatott hanem Fradi. Csak egyet nem értek ha valakinek nem megy miért kell erőltetni? Sokkla többet játszatott volna Kovacsics Anikó, Ferilng, és nem akkor kellene behozni ezeket a játékosokat, amikor már elúszott a hajó. Mindenki Görbictöl várta a megoldást, de sajnos már Anita sem képes 5-6 gólos hátányból elönyt csinálni ha nincs kinek passzolnia a labdát. 
öszintén szólva ebböl az egészböl én csak a lányokat sajnálom, mert nem csak a vb uszott el, hanem az olimpia is!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 13)

*Mátéfi Eszter lemondott*
2011. 06. 12. 20.46​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Lemondott tisztéről Mátéfi Eszter, a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*​

A szakvezető döntését közleményben jelentette be vasárnap azt követően, hogy az általa irányított nemzeti együttes a vb-selejtezős párharcban az idegenbeli kétgólos vereség után a szombat esti győri visszavágón is kikapott a németektől, méghozzá 27-22-re, minek következtében a magyar válogatott nélkül rendezik a következő két világversenyt, a decemberi brazíliai vb-t és a jövő évi londoni olimpiát egyaránt.
„A Németországgal szemben sikertelenül megvívott világbajnoki selejtező miatt, a mai nappal, 2011. június 12-ével a szövetségi kapitányi tisztségről lemondok - írta Mátéfi a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetséget hivatalosan tájékoztató és az MKSZ honlapján megjelent levelében. - A kudarcból rám eső felelősséget természetesen vállalom, nagyon sajnálom, hogy így alakult. Mindenkinek köszönöm, aki segítette a munkánkat, egyúttal sikereket kívánok utódomnak, a női válogatottnak és a magyar kézilabdázásnak.” 
Mátéfi Esztert a szövetségi kapitányi posztra 2009. július 22-én nevezték ki. Megbízatása 2012. augusztus 31-ig szólt ugyan, de minden évben – így most is – július 1. és 15. között jogkövetkezmények nélkül akár a szövetség, akár Mátéfi felbonthatta azt. A játékosként olimpiai bronzérmes (1996, Atlanta) trénert az elmúlt időszakban megerősítették posztján, jóllehet a tavalyi Eb nem sikerült jól (10. lett a csapat), ráadásul a felkészülés sem volt zavartalan. Áprilisi hír szerint Mocsai Lajost, a férfiak szövetség kapitányát néhány - meg nem nevezett - női játékos felkérte, vegye át a női válogatott irányítását, majd a vb-selejtező előtti Batta Kupán utolsó lett az együttes, ami szintén nem tett jót sem az önbizalomnak, sem a csapategységnek, miközben a németek - akiknél kapitányt váltottak - egyre jobb eredményeket produkáltak.​ 
*Az biztos, hogy a magyar nők a 2014-es Eb-n ott lesznek, lévén a horvátokkal közösen rendezik meg ezt a tornát.*​ 
A válogatott legközelebb októberben vív tétmérkőzést, amikor is megkezdi a 2012-es hollandiai Európa-bajnokság selejtezősorozatát. A riválisok között van a most vele szemben vb-továbbjutó német együttes, valamint a fehérorosz és az azeri alakulat is. A kvartettből az első két helyezett jut ki a kontinensviadalra.​ 

*Férfi kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Hétgólos siker az észtek ellen*
2011. 06. 12. 20.28​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A már biztos Európa-bajnoki résztvevő, s csoportelső magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott hét góllal győzött az észt csapat ellen a vasárnapi gyöngyösi selejtezőn.*​ 

Mocsai Lajos csapatából több alapember sérülés, illetve betegség miatt hiányzott a tét nélküli összecsapáson, amelynek félidejében még a baltikumi vendégek vezettek két találattal. Fordulás után azonban fergeteges iramot diktált a hazai együttes, gyorsan fordított és magabiztosan diadalmaskodott.
A magyar válogatott - amely korábbi öt fellépését megnyerte, és így ott lehet a januári, szerbiai kontinensviadalon - szerdán kap majd csoportellenfeleket a belgrádi sorsoláson.​ 
*Eredmény:*
*6. forduló:*​ 
*Magyarország-Észtország 34-27 (17-19)*​ 

*később:*
Macedónia - Bosznia-Hercegovina, Szkopje 20:15 ó​ 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038913&rnd_val=95497561815"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Női kézilabda: maradt még esély a londoni részvételre?*
2011. 06. 14. 05.59

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság a kézi.hu internetes szakportálra hivatkozva hétfőn azt írta: parányi esélye még maradt a magyar női kézilabda-válogatottnak arra, hogy ott legyen a jövő évi, londoni játékokon.
*​*
*
Az együttes szombaton kikapott a németektől a vb-selejtező visszavágóján, s így nem kvalifikálta magát a decemberi, brazíliai világbajnokságra, ahonnan kvótát lehet szerezni az olimpiára.

_"Az ötkarikás selejtező már-már érthetetlenül bonyolult rendszere miatt azonban előfordulhat, hogy rendkívül szerencsés esetben a mieink szerepelhetnek a 2012 tavaszán sorra kerülő olimpiai selejtezőn. Mindez a világbajnokság végeredményétől függ."_ 

A portál elemzése szerint az olimpiára egyenes ágon jut ki a világbajnok, valamint a kontinensbajnokok. Az európai csapatok közül így biztosan ott lesz Londonban a 2010-es Eb-aranyérmes Norvégia. Az ötkarikás selejtezőn a világbajnokság 2-7. helyezettjei indulhatnak (amennyiben Norvégia a vb 2-7. helyén végez, akkor a 8. is).

_"Mivel szinte biztos, hogy az európai kontinens csapatai lesznek majd a legeredményesebbek Brazíliában, ezért két további európai csapat szerepelhet az olimpiai selejtezőn, mégpedig az a kettő, amelyik a tavalyi Európa-bajnokságon a legjobban szerepelt – és nem szerez olimpiai selejtezős helyet a brazíliai vb-n. Példaképpen, amennyiben Norvégia megnyerné az idei brazíliai vb-t is, úgy nem Európa-bajnokként, hanem világbajnokként szerepelhetne Londonban, az európai kontinens bajnokának jogán pedig a tavalyi Eb-döntős Svédország kvalifikálná magát. Abban a roppant szerencsés, de nem lehetetlen esetben, ha ugyanaz a nyolc válogatott végezne a világbajnokság első nyolc helyén (bármilyen sorrendben), amely az Eb-n is a nyolc közé került, azaz Norvégia, Svédország, Románia, Dánia, Franciaország, Montenegró, Oroszország és Hollandia, a felsorolt nyolc ország csapatai közül kettő olimpiai kvalifikációt szerezne (illetve Norvégia már szerzett), további hat pedig ott lehetne az olimpiai selejtezőn. Mivel Európának további két hely jár az ötkarikás kvalifikációs tornán, a fenti esetben e két helyet a 2010-es Európa-bajnokság 9. és 10. helyezettje szerezné meg: Horvátország és Magyarország." 
_​_
_
*Amennyiben a vb-n egyaránt a legjobb nyolc közé jut a norvég, a svéd, a román, a dán, a francia, a montenegrói, az orosz és a holland válogatott, a magyar csapat szerepelhet az olimpiai selejtezőn 2012 tavaszán.
*​*
*​


----------



## tlacos (2011 Június 14)

Miért nem egyeneságon mentünk ki, felelős persze nincs, illetve a szövetségi kapitány!


----------



## tlacos (2011 Június 14)

A szövetség meg mossa kezeit, pedig volt edzés tatán hideg csarnokban és a díjazás is kritikán aluli,a sportág alapjai meg sehol.


----------



## tlacos (2011 Június 14)

Az egész sportnevelés az iskolákban tragédia, a pedagógusok szükséges rossznak tekintik a sportot, sokszor a tesi óra helyett matekot tartanak.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 14)

Tlacos én egyet értek veled részben! Tudod én négy éves korom óta kézizek - vagyis már csak kéziztem, és tudom milyen nehezek az edzések, mennyi áldozatot kell hozni! Javarészt én nem az iskolákat hibáztatnám, mert ök legalább megpróbálják ! Tudod a mai gyerekek inkább kénylemesek, némelyikük 100m nem bír gyalogolni! A hiba abban van hogy a mai gyerekek inkább a tv, számítógép elött ülnek mintsem hogy megmozduljanak!
Ami meg a magyar kézilabdát illeti, biztos hogy most ez szégenfolt! De a felelös vagyis a felelöség nem csak a kapitányt, Mátéfi Esztert terheli, hanem a MKSZ et is. Szerintem már akkor változtani kellett volna a csapatom amikor szinte biztossá vált hogy nem egyenes úton kerülünk ki a vbre, vagy ha kicsit tovább keressük az okokat akkor akár vissza mehetünk a 2010es Norvég - Dán nöi ebre! mert szerintem ott is nagy csalódás az a 10hely! na ezután kellett volna váltani és akkor lehet most mehetnénk a VBre meg az olimpiára is!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 16)

*A magyarok a legnehezebb csoportban*

Tegnap Belgrádban kisorsolták a férfi kézi csoportokat. A mieink a 3 csoportba kerültek, Franciaországgal, Spanyolországgal, Oroszországgal együtt. Mondhatni a magyarok a legnehezebb ellenfeleket kapták, halál csoport a mienk!

*A csoport (Belgrád)* 
_Lengyelország Németország_
_Dánia Svédország_
_Szerbia Csehország_
_Szlovákia Macedónia_

*B csoport (NIS)*

_Németország_
_Svédország_
_Csehország_
_Macedónia_


*C csoport (Újvidék) *

_Franciaország Horvátország_
_Magyarország Norvégia _
_Spanyolország Izaland_
_Oroszország Szlovénia _

*D csoport (Versec)*

_Horváthország_
_Norvégia_
_Izland_
_Szlovénia_

A C csoport mérközéseinek idöpontja:

*1.forduló: január 16*
Franciaország - Spanyolország
*Magyarország *- Oroszország

*2.forduló: január 18.*
Oroszország - Franciaország
Spanyolország- _*Magyarország*_

*3.forduló: január 20.*

Franciaország - *Magyarország*
Spanyolország- Oroszország


----------



## aniko45 (2011 Június 17)

Nos ez valóban nagyon nehéz lesz!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 20)

*Siófoki Strandkézilabda Torna & Fesztivál*

*Újabb mérföldkövéhez érkezett el a hazai strandkézilabdázás.* 

2011 nyara elhozza mindenkinek azt, amire régóta vágyott. Egy magas színvonalú, remek szervezésű tornát közvetlenül a vízpart mellett a balatoni nyár központjában, Siófokon! Az eddigi amatőr bajnokság kvalifikációs fordulók magas színvonalát újabb dimenzióba helyezzük. A garancia erre a helyszín, a szervezőbrigád, a programok és természetesen a komoly értékű különdíjak, nyeremények.

A mai fiatalság körében a Siófok szót nem kell bemutatni. Valószínűleg, mindannyiunknak elmosolyodunk, amikor csak eszünkbe jut ez a kultikus nyári helyszín. Eszébe jut az embernek egy-egy emlék vagy éppen egy-egy emléknélküli átmulatott éjszaka. A budnight rendezvényszervezés úgy döntött, hogy nem csak az évente kétszer megrendezett kézilabdások éjszakája rendezvényeivel próbál nektek felejthetetlen élményt nyújtani, hanem 3 napos sport és szórakozás mámort varázsol nektek.

*Egy hatalmas strandkézilabdás szezonnyitó hétvégére, valamint kézilabdás ünnepre készüljön fel az, aki ellátogat június 25-26-27-ei hétvégén Siófokra.
*​*
**





​*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 23)

_*Meg van az ítélet Marian Cozma ügyében!*_

Csütörtökön megszületett az ítélet a Cozma gyilkosság ügyében. Marian Cozmát, 2009.február 8án hajnalban a veszrémi Patrióta lokál elött késelték meg. A sportoló belehalt sérüléseibe. A magyar bíróság mindösszesen 2év elteltével tudott igazságot szolgáltatni! Az elsö és a másod rendü vádlottat, Rafael Sándort és Németh Győzőt a bíróság bűnösnek találta, és életfogytig tartó fegyház büntetést szabott ki rájuk a bíróság. a harmad rendű vádlott Sztojka Iván, a tárgyaláson az indoklás közben rosszul lett, ezért kivezették a tárgyalásról, de igy is 20 évig tartó fegyházbüntetést kapott!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 24)

*Kelecsényi Ernő a Győri Audi ETO KC új elnöke*
2011. 06. 24. 04.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


Kelecsényi Ernőt választották meg csütörtökön a Győri Audi ETO KC új elnökének a női kézilabdaklub évi rendes közgyűlésén. A nyolctagú elnökségnek tagja lett többek között Róth Kálmán utánpótlás szakmai igazgató és Pálinger Katalin, a csapat kapusa is. Megbízatásuk 2014-ig szól.
*​*
*
Vanyus Attila korábbi elnököt örökös tiszteletbeli elnöknek választották meg.
Az új elnök, Kelecsényi Ernő 51 esztendős, harminckét évig a bankszektorban dolgozott, jelenleg egy nemzetközi minősítéssel rendelkező pozsonyi magániskola résztulajdonosa. Eddig a Győri Audi ETO KC alelnöke volt.
A klub májusi rendkívüli elnökségi ülésén mondott le Borkai Zsolt az egyesület társadalmi elnöki tisztségéről, mivel annak ellátását a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnökeként nem tartotta összeegyeztethetőnek. Majd a ETO KC elnöksége határozott úgy, hogy a klub hatékonyabb irányíthatósága, valamint az eddig is kiemelkedő hazai és nemzetközi sikerek folytatása érdekében megújulásra van szüksége, ezért a tagok is egyhangúlag lemondtak.

* Vanyus Attila, aki összességében több mint két évtizede irányította az ETO KC-t, nem jelöltetette magát ismét az elnöki posztra.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 27)

*Külföldi szakember is lehet a női kézilabda-válogatott kapitánya*
2011. 06. 27. 15.38 

<RIGHT> 



*


Akár külföldi szakembert is kinevezhetnek a női kézilabda-válogatottnál, ahol Mátéfi Eszter lemondása után üresedett meg a szövetségi kapitányi poszt - erről Vetési Iván, a hazai szövetség pénteken megválasztott elnöke beszélt.
*​*
*
"A női szövetségi kapitány személyéről augusztus végén, szeptember elején kell döntést hozni, hiszen októberben már tétmérkőzést játszik a válogatott. Azt gondolom, lehet szó külföldi szakemberről is, de nem feltétlenül szeretnék azt. – fogalmazott Vetési a Digisport hétfő reggeli műsorában. - Először is meg kell nézni, hogy kik jöhetnek szóba, kik azok, akik szakmailag megütik azt a szintet, amit elvárunk egy szövetségi kapitánytól. Nekünk azt a jelöltet kell kiválasztani, aki garanciát jelenthet arra, hogy a válogatott minél előbb visszakerül a világ élvonalába. A legfontosabb természetesen a hazai, 2014-es Európa-bajnokságon való szereplés lesz, de jó lenne már a 2012-es Eb-n is a legjobbak közé tartozni."
Az elnök hozzátette: szeretnének olyan feltételeket teremteni, hogy ne anyagi kérdés legyen a poszt betöltése.
"Ne az legyen, hogy az illető klubedző és a klubjában kap fizetést, és a válogatott irányítását kiegészítő tiszteletdíjért vállalja el." - hangsúlyozta.

A beszélgetés során szóba került Nagy László is:
*"A nemzeti válogatottban a legjobbak játszanak, Nagy László az egyik, ha nem a legjobb jobb kettes játékos ma Magyarországon, illetve a világon. Meg kell őt újra keresni, de csak akkor, ha van értelme" *- mondta.

A Barcelona átlövője hosszas huzavona után februárban közölte, hogy a jövőben nem kíván a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatottban szerepelni.




*DVSC-Fórum néven folytatja a debreceni női kézilabdacsapat*
2011. 06. 27. 15.51

<RIGHT> 



*


DVSC-Fórum néven kezdi meg a 2011/2012-es szezon küzdelmeit a debreceni női kézilabdacsapat; a Fórum Bevásárlóközpont mellett hétfőn a klub megállapodást kötött az Alföld Televízióval is az együttes mérkőzéseinek közvetítésére.

*​*
*Gellén András többségi tulajdonos a szerződések aláírását megelőző debreceni sajtótájékoztatón elmondta: egy szezonra kötöttek megállapodást a névszponzorral, de a következő idényben eredményeikkel szeretnék letenni az alapjait egy hosszabb távú együttműködésnek. Ezzel kapcsolatban kifejtette: hasonló erősségű kerettel hasonló szereplésben bízik, mint az előző évadban. A csapattól a tavalyihoz hasonlóan ismét BL-csoportkörös szereplést vár - tette hozzá (a női kézilabda BL selejtezőjének sorsolását hétfőn délután tartják). 
Gellén András nagyon pozitívnak értékelte az Alföld Televízióval fennálló kapcsolatukat, így szavai szerint nem volt kérdéses, hogy zsinórban a hatodik szezonjukban is megállapodnak a közvetítésről. 
Tóthné Budaházi Judit, a televízió ügyvezetője ismertette: az elmúlt szezonban 31 mérkőzést közvetítettek és a tavasszal elindult új hírportájukon, elérhető online közvetítések látogatottsága is folyamatosan nő. Mivel a csatorna már digitális csomagban is elérhető, a következő szezontól 12 ezer háztartással több tudja figyelemmel követni a DVSC-Fórum mérkőzéseit - zárta szavait az ügyvezető. 
Gellén András újságírói kérdésre válaszolva újfent szólt arról, hogy igazságtalannak tartja a sportklubokat érintő támogatási és adózási szabályokat. Megítélése szerint például az utánpótlás támogatására juttatott pénzek könnyen landolhatnak a felnőtteknél és - mint fogalmazott - félő, hogy politikai kapcsolatok függvényében fogják ellenőrizni és bírságolni a klubokat. 
A többségi tulajdonos megismételte azt is, hogy a válogatott játékosokkal kapcsolatos akciója - amikor nem engedett el két játékost a nemzeti csapat edzőtáborába - figyelemfelkeltés volt a csapatok túlzott adóterhelése ellen.




​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 30)

*Kézilabda bajnokok ligája 2011-2012 *

*Nöi kézilabda bajnokok ligája *
*fötábla beosztása *

*A csoport*
Midtjylland (dán)
Budučnosť Podgorica (szolvén)
Thüringer HC (német)
a 2 selejtezökör 2. csoportjának gyöztese

*B csoport*
Larvik (norvég)
Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)
Podravka Vegeta (horvát)
a második selejtezökör 1csoportjának gyöztese

*C csoport*
*Györi Audi Eto KC (magyar)*
Hypo Nö (osztrák)
Metz(francia)
a második selejtezökör 4 csoportjának gyöztese

*D csoport*
Oltchim Valcea (román)
Itxako (spanyol)
Dinamo Volvográd (orosz)
a második selejtezökör 3. csoportjának gyöztese

*A csoportkör menetrendje*
1.forduló: 2011. október 1-2
2.forduló: 2011. október 8-9
3.forduló: 2011. október 15-16
4.forduló: 2011. október 29-30
5.forduló: 2011. november 5-6
6.forduló: 2011. november 12-13

*Selejtezökör *
*1.csoport*:
Jolidon cluj - napoca (román)
Rosztov-don (orosz)
az 1 selejtezökör B csoportjának 1 helyezettje

*2 csoport*
Byasen (norvég)
Elda Prestigio (spanyol)
Metalur Skopje (macedón)
az elsö selejtezökör B csoportjának 2. helyezettje

*3. csoport*
*DVSC -Fórum (magyar)*
Buxtehunde (német)
Zaglebie Lubin (lengyel)
az 1 selejtezökör A csoportjának második helyezettje

4.csoport
Randers (dán)
Tertnes Bergen (norvég)
Sävehof (svéd)
az elsö selejtezökör A csoportjának elsö helyezettje

*Elsö selejtezökör *

_*A csoport*_ 
Ormi - loux Patrasz ( görög)
MizuWaAi/Dalfsen (holland)
LC Brühl Handball (sváci)
Gil Eanes Lagos (portugál)

*B. csoport*
Usküdar Belediyesi (török)
Zajecsar (szerb)
IUVENTA Michalovce (szlovák)
Britterm Veseli (cseh)

*a csoport elsö és második helyetettjei jutnak be a 2. selejtezökörbe


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 30)

*Férfi kézilabda bajnokok ligája 2011-2012
**A fötábla beosztás
**A csoport
*Barcelona (spanyol)
Co Zahreb (horvát)
Kadetten Schaffhausen (svájci)
Chambéry (francia)
Bosna Sarajevo ( bosnyák)
A selejtezökör 2 csoportjának gyöztese
*B csoport 
*Csehovszkije Medvegyi (orosz)
*MKB VESZPRÉM (magyar)
*Ciudad real (spanyol)
Füchse Berlin (német)
Bjerringbro – Silkeborg (dán)
A szadkártyások viadalának gyöztese 
*C csoport 
*Hamburg (német)
Cimos Koper (szlovén)
Constanca (román)
Szentpétervár (orosz)
Wisla Plock (lengyel)
A selejtezö 3. Csoportjának gyöztese 
*D csoport
*Montpellier (francia)
AG Köbenhavn (dán)
Kiel (német)
Ademar león (spanyol)
*PICK SZEGED (magyar)
*A selejtezö első csoportjának győztese
_A csoport menetrendje:
1.forduló: szep. 28-okt.2
2.forduló: okt. 5-9
3.forduló. okt.12-16
4.forduló: okt.19-23
5.forduló: nov. 16-20
6.forduló: nov . 23-27
7.forduló: nov 30 – dec. 4
8.forduló: 2012. Február 8-12
9.forduló: 2012. Február 15-19
10.forduló: 2012. Február 22-26
_*Selejtezö 
**1.csoport
*Tatran Prešov (szlovák)
AEK Athén (görög)
Partizan Belograd (szerb)
Porto Vitalis (portugál)
*2.csoport*:
Savehof (dán)
Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)
AON Fivers (osztrák)
Besiktas (török)
*3. csoport 
*Metalurg Skopje ( macedón)
Hafnarfjördar (izlandi)
Haslum (norvég)
Maccabi Rison Lecion (izareli)
*Szabadkártyások 
*Valladolid (spanyol)
RN Löven (német)
Dunkerque (francia)
Kielce (lengyel)


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 2)

*Kirsner Erika lett a váci klubelnök*

<RIGHT> 



*


A korábbi válogatott játékost, Kirsner Erikát választották a váci női kézilabdacsapat új elnökének a klub pénteki tisztújító közgyűlésén.
*​*
*
Kirsner a posztjáról lemondott Szántó Andrást váltja.

Az egyesület tájékoztatása szerint Németh András a továbbiakban nem tagja az elnökségnek, mivel ez az európai szövetség (EHF) szabályai szerint összeférhetetlen lenne az osztrák Hyponál vállalt munkájával.

* A váciak július 11-én kezdik meg a felkészülést a bajnokságra, valamint a hazai és nemzetközi kupaszereplésre.

*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 4)

*Női kézilabda-vb - A sorsolás után még élnek a magyar olimpiai remények*
2011. 07. 03. 12.41


<RIGHT> 



*


Kisorsolták a Brazíliában december 3. és 18. között sorra kerülő, olimpiai kvalifikációs női kézilabda-világbajnokság csoportbeosztását. A hatosok kialakítása után a vb-ről lemaradt magyar válogatottnak továbbra is maradt halvány esélye arra, hogy jövő tavasszal indulhasson az ötkarikás selejtezőn.
*​*
*
Ehhez az kell, hogy a vb-n egyaránt a legjobb nyolc közé jusson a norvég, a svéd, a román, a dán, a francia, a montenegrói, az orosz és a holland válogatott - s ez a sorsolás ismeretében akár meg is valósulhat.
A júniusi vb-selejtezőn a magyarokat legyőző német csapat a norvégokkal, a montenegróiakkal, az angolaiakkal, a kínaiakkal és az izlandiakkal került egy hatosba.

*  A vb csoportjai:
*​*
** A csoport:
Norvégia, Montenegró, Angola, Németország, Kína, Izland
*​*
** B csoport:
Oroszország, Kazahsztán, Hollandia, Koreai Köztársaság, Spanyolország, Ausztrália*
* 
* * C csoport:
Románia, Franciaország, Brazília, Tunézia, Kuba, Japán
*​*
** D csoport:
Svédország, Dánia, Horvátország, Argentína, Elefántcsontpart, Uruguay

* *A csoportok első 4-4 helyezettje jut a nyolcaddöntőbe, az 5-6. helyezettek pedig a 17-24. pozícióért játszanak. *​*​​*​* A vb-ről a győztes kvótát szerez az olimpiára (amennyiben az Eb-győztes és már biztos ötkarikás induló norvégok nyerik a tornát, akkor az Eb-ezüstérmes svédek is ott lehetnek Londonban), további hat válogatott (alapesetben a 2-7. helyezettek) pedig részt vehet a 2012 májusában sorra kerülő olimpiai selejtezőn. A selejtezőkön további hat csapat szerepelhet a kontinensek képviseletében.*
​*Ismét Eb-győztes a magyar női ifjúsági strandkézilabda-válogatott*



*



**


A magyar női válogatott aranyérmes lett a II. ifjúsági strandkézilabda Európa-bajnokságon, a horvátországi Umagban.*​*
​* A hazai szövetség szombati tájékoztatása szerint az együttes mind a nyolc mérkőzését megnyerte, és ezzel megvédte a három évvel ezelőtt Nagyatádon kiharcolt címét.
​

*A magyar férficsapat a hatodik helyen végzett.
*​*
*​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*Kézilabda: A 2012-13-as idénytől megváltozik a férfi európai kupák rendszere*


*



*


*FÉRFIAK 
Az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség Végrehajtó Bizottságának 2011. áprilisi döntése értelmében a most következő utáni, tehát a 2012/13-as szezontól megszűnik a férfi EHF Kupa és a férfi Kupagyőztesek Kupája. *
*A Bajnokok Ligája, valamint a Challenge Kupa mellett Európa Kupa versenysorozat kerül megrendezésre.*
* 
*Ennek következtében változik az egyes országok képviseletében az európai kupákban indulási jogot szerző csapatok száma. Azt, hogy melyik kupában mely ország hány csapatot szerepeltethet, továbbra is az országok közötti rangsor határozza meg, mely az előző három idény (2010/11, 2009/10, 2008/09) eredményeit összesíti.

*Miután Magyarország a 3. és a 6. hely között, konkrétan az 5. helyen áll a férfi klubcsapatok eredményei alapján összeállított rangsorban, a 2012/13-as idényben 4 magyar csapat indulhat az európai kupákban az alábbi felosztás szerint: 
*​*
**Bajnokok Ligája: 2; új Európa Kupa: 2; Challenge Kupa: 0 csapat.
*​*
**Öt csapatot mindössze a rangsor első két helyezettje, Németország és Spanyolország indíthat, három-három BL-résztvevővel.*

*NŐK 
A női európai kupasorozatok lebonyolítási rendszerében nem lesz változás a 2012/13-as idényben.*
_Örvendetes azonban, hogy az előző három idény összesített eredményei alapján a női rangsorban Magyarország a második helyre lépett előre, mindössze Dánia előzi meg, illetve közvetlenül Norvégia, Spanyolország, Románia, Németország és Oroszország követi.
Magyarország ennek megfelelően – mint a rangsor első hét helyezettjének mindegyike – továbbra is a maximális öt csapatot indíthatja, kettőt-kettőt a Bajnokok Ligájában és az EHF Kupában, egyet pedig a Kupagyőztesek Európa Kupájában. 
(A hetedik helynél lejjebb rangsorolt országok indíthatnak csapatokat a negyedik számú sorozatban, a Challenge Kupában.)_
​
*Új névadó szponzor a gyöngyösi kézilabdacsapatnál*


<RIGHT>






*Gyöngyös, 2011. július 20. - A jövőben B. Braun Gyöngyös néven szerepel majd a magyar bajnokságban az élvonalba újra visszakerülő gyöngyösi férfi kézilabdacsapat. A névadó szponzori szerződést ünnepélyes keretek között ma írta alá Horn Péter, a B. Braun csoport vezérigazgatója és Marczin Zsolt, a Gyöngyösi Kézilabda Klub elnöke.*

A B. Braun vállalatcsoport 1991 óta meghatározó szereplője a magyar egészségügynek, és Heves megye egyik legnagyobb munkaadójaként közel 650 embert foglalkoztat gyöngyösi gyárában. 
A térség fontos gazdasági szereplőjeként a B. Braun jelentős hangsúlyt fektet arra, hogy működési környezetével összhangban, a társadalmi érdekek figyelembevétele mellett folytassa tevékenységét. 
Ennek keretében a vállalat fontosnak tartja, hogy felelős munkáltatóként részt vállaljon a város közösségépítő munkájában is, és rendelkezésére álló eszközeivel segítse azt. 
„Az egészségügyi területen működő B. Braun évek óta keresi egy olyan együttműködés lehetőségét, amely megfelel profiljának és értékrendjének: Gyöngyös férfi kézilabdacsapatának támogatásával ez most megvalósulhat, hiszen a játékosok élsportban nyújtott teljesítménye és sport és eredményesség iránti alázata egyben tükrözik a vállalat minőség, egészség és hatékonyság iránti elkötelezettségét is.
A mérkőzések nemcsak színvonalas szórakozást kínálnak a város és a régió számára, hanem valódi közösséggé kovácsolják a csapatot, a szurkolókat és a támogatókat.” - mondta el Horn Péter a B. Braun csoport magyarországi vezérigazgatója.
A B. Braun kézilabdához való kötődése nem új keletű, hiszen a vállalatcsoport évek óta a Német Kézilabda Szövetség orvosi csapatának, valamint az SG 09 Kirchhof női és MT Melsungen férfi kézilabdacsapatának támogatója. 
„Nagy örömünkre szolgál, hogy a gyöngyösi férfi kézilabdacsapat névadó szponzora lehetünk. Úgy gondolom, hogy mind a csapat, mind a mögötte álló szervezetek példaértékű teljesítményt nyújtottak az elmúlt időszakban, s a jövőben mi is minden tőlünk telhetőt meg fogunk tenni, hogy ez a felfelé ívelő pálya töretlen maradjon” –fűzte hozzá Bognár József, a gyöngyösi gyár igazgatója az együttműködés kapcsán.

Marczin Zsolt, a Gyöngyösi Kézilabda Klub elnöke a szerződés aláírását követően kiemelte:

*„Az együttműködésnek köszönhetően az elkövetkező években biztos anyagi háttér mellett dolgozhat kézilabda csapatunk. Nagy örömünkre szolgál, hogy a B. Braun vállalatcsoport személyében egy jelentős, és a sport felé elkötelezett vállalkozás csatlakozott a támogatói körhöz. Bizakodva, optimistán tekintünk a 2011/2012-es szezon elé.”*

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 22)

*A BL-döntőt célozza meg a győri kézilabdacsapat*


<RIGHT> 






*Hazai porondon a duplázást, azaz a bajnoki cím, valamint a Magyar Kupa megvédését, nemzetközi szinten pedig a Bajnokok Ligája döntőjébe jutást tűzték ki célul a Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapatánál.
*​*
*
"Júliusban a hátralévő időben a fizikai felkészítésen lesz a hangsúly, később áttérünk az úgynevezett vegyes felkészülésre - mondta a klub csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján Konkoly Csaba vezetőedző. - A bajnoki rajtig tizenhét edzőmérkőzés szerepel a programunkban, mindent annak rendelünk alá, hogy a versenyszezon kezdetére a régi és az újonnan érkezett játékosokból ütőképes csapatot alakítsunk ki kollégámmal, Danyi Gáborral."
A korai jó forma indokolt, hiszen az ETO Hypo elleni Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzését a bécsi klub játékosainak elfoglaltsága miatt - sokan vesznek részt a Pánamerikai Játékokon - előrehozták szeptember 23-ra. Görbicz Anita csapatkapitány elmondta: nagyon kemény edzésekkel készülnek a feladatokra és bízik benne, hogy a következő szezonban minden kitűzött célt sikerül elérniük.
Az eseményen Johannes Roschek, az Audi Motor Hungaria pénzügyi igazgatója bejelentette, hogy a gyár meghosszabbítja a klubbal a 2012. június 30-án lejáró főszponzori szerződését, ám ennek pontos részleteiről egyelőre nem árultak el többet. 
A sajtótájékoztatón bemutatták az új szerzeményeket is: a norvég Heidi Löke BL-győztesként érkezett a Larviktól, ezen kívül kétszeres Európa-bajnok és világbajnoki bronzérmes.

* A szerb Andrea Lekic a szlovén Krim Ljubljanától jött Győrbe. Hazája válogatottjában szerepel, akárcsak a montenegrói Jovanka Radicevic. Utóbbi kétszeres KEK-győztes. Valamennyien két évre szóló szerződést kötöttek az ETO-val.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

*Junior férfi kézilabda-vb - Az alsóházban a magyarok*
2011. 07. 22. 23.35

<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar junior férfi kézilabda-válogatott 35-29-re kikapott az iráni csapattól a Görögországban zajló világbajnokságon, ezzel csoportja ötödik helyén végzett, azaz csak a 17-24. helyért játszhat.
*​*
*
*Eredmények:*​​*Irán-Magyarország 35-29 (18-16)
*​*
**A magyarok korábbi eredményei:*​​*Svédország–Magyarország 40-17 (19-5)
Magyarország-Kanada 42-21 (19-9)
Portugália-Magyarország 32-21 (14-10)
Spanyolország–Magyarország 33-19 (17-5)
*
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*A címvédő FTC az osztrák Korneuburggal kezd a KEK-ben*​ 
*Sorsoltak a férfi és a női kézilabda Kupagyőztesek Európa-kupájában, illetve az EHF-kupában. A két nemzetközi sorozatban összesen hét magyar együttes (az uraknál az FTC-PLER, a Balatonfüred és a Tatabánya, míg a hölgyeknél a címvédő FTC, az Alcoa, a Vác és a Békéscsaba) kezdi meg a szereplést.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>






​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Elek Gábor tanítványai hazai pályán kezdenek a KEK-ben 



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=544><CAPTION>*KÉZILABDA-SORSOLÁS*



​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*FÉRFI KEK, 3. FORDULÓ*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Dobrudzsa (bolgár)–Ulim-Alexia (moldovai) párharc győztese–Kausztik Volgograd (orosz)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Sparkasse Schwaz (osztrák)–RK Porec (horvát)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Aragón (spanyol)–RK Borac Banja Luka (bosnyák)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Lovcsen-Cetinje (montenegrói)–Benfica (portugál)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Maliye Milli Piyango (török)–VfL Gummersbach (német)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>MSK Hlohoves (szlovák)–Zemaitijos Dragunas (litván) párharc győztese–Aarhus (dán)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Meskov Breszt (fehérorosz)–Pelister 08 (macedón)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>HC Celje (szlovén)–HC Kehra (észt)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Pallamano Intini Noci (olasz)–EL Pandurii Targu-Jiu (román)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*European University Cyprus (ciprusi)–FTC-PLER*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Bern Muri (svájci)–Kremer/Hurry-Up (holland)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Vrilisszia (görög)–Lugi HF (svéd)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>OKD Karvina (cseh)–Flensburg-Handewitt (német)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>UHC Tongeren (belga)–RK Vojvodina (szerb)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>BESA Famiglia (koszovói)–Motor Zaporizzsja (ukrán) párharc győztese–ZTR Zaporizzsja</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>OIF Arendal (norvég)–Handball Esch (luxemburgi)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*FÉRFI EHF-KUPA, 2. FORDULÓ*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Krasznodar (orosz)–Sztrovolosz (ciprusi)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Eskilstuna Guif (svéd)–SZKA Minszk (fehérorosz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Kentriki Aszfalisztiki (ciprusi)–Neistin (feröeri) párharc győztese–Madeira SAD (portugál)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Dinamo Poltava (ukrán)–Izmir (török)


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>BL-selejtező, 2. csoport 4. helyezett–Odorheiu Secuiesc (román)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>BL-selejtező, 1. csoport 4. helyezett–az Olimpus-85 (macedón)–Limburg (holland) párharc győztese

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>KRAS/Volendam (holland)–HBC Nantes (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Pölva Serviti (észt)–Bregenz (osztrák)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Nordsjaelland (dán)–Dukla Praha (cseh)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl23>*Balatonfüred–HC Berchem (luxemburgi)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>BL-selejtező, szabadkártyások 4. helyezett–Elverum Herrer (norvég)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Dudelange (luxemburgi)–Initia Hasselt (német) párharc győztese–BL-selejtező, 3. csoport 4. helyezett</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Crvena zvezda (szerb)–HC Mojkovac (montenegrói)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Vardar PRO Szkopje (macedón)–Izvidac (bosnyák)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>KH Kasztrioti (koszovói)–Szutjeszka Niksics (montenegrói)–RK Nexe Nasice (horvát)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*PAOK (görög)–Tatabánya*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl23></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*NŐI KEK, 2. FORDULÓ*


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>BL 1. selejtezőkör, A-csoport 4. helyezettje–LK Zug Handball (svájci)


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Fram (izlandi)–Alcoa*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl23>_*Ferencvárosi TC–Union Korneuburg (osztrák)*_</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>HC Sassari (olasz)–BL 1. selejtezőkör, B-csoport 3. helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>BL 2. selejtezőkör, 4. csoport 4. helyezettje–Ioniasz (görög)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Katarina Mostar (boszniai)–Toulon Saint Cyr Var (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Initia Hasselt (belga)–ZRK Krka Novo (szlovén) párharc győztese–Mar Sagunto (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>BL 2. selejtezőkör, 3. csoport 4. helyezettje–Westfriesland (holland)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Madeira Andebol (portugál)–BL 2. selejtezőkör, 1. csoport 4. helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>HC Otelul Galati (román)–KHF Kasztrioti (koszovói)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Vistal Laczpol Gdynia (lengyel)–HC Leipzig (német)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Levanger (norvég)–Izmir BSB (török)


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>BL 1. selejtezőkör, B-csoport 4. helyezettje–Kentriki Aszfalisztiki (ciprusi)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz)–ZORK Jagodina (szerb)


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>BL 2. selejtezőkör, 2. csoport 4. helyezettje–Garliava (litván)–Zito Prilep (macedón) párharc győztese

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Gorodnicsanka (fehérorosz)–BL 1. selejtezőkör, A-csoport 3. helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*NŐI EHF-KUPA, 3. FORDULÓ*


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Lugi (svéd)–Lada Toljatti (orosz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Zofingen (svájci)–Mios Biganos (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>SPR Lublin (lengyel)–CSM Bucuresti (román)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>HBC Nimes (francia)–Witasek Kärnten (osztrák)–Biseri (montenegrói) párharc győztese</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>_*BNTU-BelAZ Minszk (fehérorosz)–*__*Váci NKSE*_

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Maliye Milli Piyango (török)–HC Naisa-Nis (szerb)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Maccabi Ramat Gan (izraeli)–Bnei Herclija (izraeli) párharc győztese–HC Zalau (román)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Colegio Joao de Barros (portugál)–KIF Vejen (dán)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Arkatron Minszk (fehérorosz)–Pristina (koszovói) párharc győztese–Mar Alicante (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>VOC Amszterdam (holland)–Bayer 04 Leverkusen (német)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Asztrahanocska Asztrahany (orosz)–Dudelange (luxemburgi)–Aradippu (ciprusi) párharc győztese</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Team Esbjerg (dán)–Anagenniszi Artasz (görög)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Vardar Szkopje (macedón)–Békéscsaba*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>Tvis Holstebro (dán)–Karpati Uzshorod (ukrán)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Sztrovolosz (ciprusi)–Frankfurter HC (német)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>DHW Antwerpen (belga)–Bera Bera Balonmano (spanyol)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 27)

*Európai kézilabdakupák - Felemás sorsolás*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Tatabánya férfi és a Békéscsaba női csapata kellemetlen ellenfeleket kapott az európai kézilabdakupák keddi, bécsi sorsolásán, ugyanakkor a Alcoának a távoli Izlandra kell utaznia, hacsak nem sikerül megállapodnia két székesfehérvári mérkőzésben.

*​*
*_* A magyar érdekeltségű párharcok (az európai szövetség tájékoztatása alapján):*_

*női KEK, 2. forduló (a 24 közé jutásért, játéknapok:*

*október 1./2. és 8./9.):
FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria (címvédő)* - Union Korneuburg (osztrák)
Fram (izlandi) - *Alcoa FKC RightPhone

* * férfi KEK, 3. forduló (a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért, játéknapok:* 

*november 26./27. és december 3./4.):
*European University Cyprus (ciprusi)-*Celebi FTC PLER

* * női EHF Kupa, 3. forduló (a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért, játéknapok:*

* november 5./6. és 12./13.):
*BNTU-BelAZ Minszk (fehérorosz)-*Vác
*Vardar Szkopje (macedón) - *Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba

* * férfi EHF Kupa, 2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért, játéknapok:* 

*október 8./9. és 15./16.):
Balatonfüred*-Berchem (luxemburgi)
PAOK (görög) - *Tatabánya Carbonex

* * A 2012/13-as szezontól megszűnik a férfi EHF Kupa és a férfi KEK, helyettük Európa Kupa néven új versenysorozat lesz.*

* Miután Magyarország továbbra is a 3. és a 6. hely között, jelenleg konkrétan az 5. helyen áll a férfi klubcsapatok eredményei alapján összeállított rangsorban, az új rendszerben, a 2012/13-as idényben négy magyar csapat indulhat az európai kupákban: kettő a Bajnokok Ligájában és kettő az új Európa Kupában.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 30)

*Óriási érdeklődés az MKB Veszprém bérletei iránt*


<RIGHT> 



*


Óriási az érdeklődés az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatának bérletei iránt, mivel a Bajnokok Ligájában öt komoly riválisa is lesz a magyar elitegyüttesnek.
*​*
*
A klub pénteki tájékoztatása szerint a bérleteket jövő csütörtökön kezdik el árusítani. A legolcsóbb 22.500, a legdrágább 79 ezer forintba kerül. A 19 év alatti diákok és a 60 év feletti nyugdíjasok 20-20 százalék kedvezményt kapnak. Akik az előző évadban is bérletesek voltak, azoknak elővásárlási joguk van, ezzel augusztus 19-ig élhetnek.
A magyar bajnok a BL-ben az új néven szereplő spanyol Atlético Madriddal - amely az előző évtizedben még Ciudad Realként halmozott sikert sikerre -, az orosz Csehovszki Medvegyivel, a német Füchse Berlinnel, a dán Bjerringbro-Silkeborggal, valamint egy selejtezőssel (nagy valószínűséggel a német Rhein-Neckar Löwennel) találkozik a BL szeptember végén rajtoló csoportkörében. A hatosból a legjobb négy jut tovább.
A csapat honlapján olvasható, hogy az alapcél a továbblépés, majd a nyolc közé kerülés. Ennek érdekében a felkészülés során számos sztárcsapattal találkozik Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző alakulata. Az alapításának 100. évfordulóját ünneplő német Lemgo házitornáján a rendező és az MKB Veszprém mellett még a francia Montpellier és a német Kiel is pályára lép, majd következhet a rangos, több európai elitklubot felvonultató Schlecker Kupa. A két külföldi megméretés között valószínűleg lesz egy hazai meccs is: várhatóan augusztus 10-én a Székelyudvarhely együttese szerepel a Veszprém Arénában. 
A felkészülési találkozók sorát a szomszéd Balatonfüred elleni pénteki meccs nyitotta.


* Az együtteshez a nyáron érkezett a horvát Mirko Alilovic és Hud Vedran, valamint visszatért két magyar válogatott játékos, Ilyés Ferenc és Schuch Timuzsin. Ezen kívül három fiatal, Kancel Ottó, Zsigmond Ádám és Stranigg János is a felnőttekkel készülhet. *
*Távozott a veszprémi kapuslegenda, Dejan Peric - Alilovicnak kell őt pótolnia -, illetve Nagy Kornél, Jevgenyij Lusnyikov és Eklemovic Nikola.*
* 
A válogatott szélső, Gulyás Péter Sajka-csonttörése szépen javul, várhatóan a lemgói tornán már szerepelhet.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Új bajnokságban a győri női kézilabdacsapat*





*


A magyar NB I és kupa, valamint a Bajnokok Ligája mellett egy új bajnokságban is szerepelni fog a Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapata.
*​*
*
_ A klub a Németh András vezette *osztrák Hypo NÖ, a horvát Podravka Koprivnica és a szlovén Krim Ljubljana együttesével szerepel az első alkalommal kiírt EVN Super CUP regionális bajnokságban, *amelyben minden résztvevő oda-visszavágón találkozik riválisaival, majd Bécsben kerül sor a kupa négyesdöntőjére.
_

A győriek a honlapjukon jelezték, hogy megkezdődtek a bérletárusítások, a felnőtt ülő 22 ezer, az álló 15.500, míg a D-szektor első három sorába érvényes nyugdíjas és tanuló ülő bérlet ugyancsak 15.500 forintba kerül.
​


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Női junior Eb: a nyolc közé jutás a tét*

*Vasárnap délután Dánia ellen folytatja szereplését a magyar női junior válogatott a hollandiai Európa-bajnokságon. A mieinknek a biztos továbbjutáshoz pontot kell szerezniük az eddig százszázalékos északiak ellen, mert egy esetleges vereség után még a horvátok is befuthatnak a második továbbjutó helyre. Női junior Európa-bajnokság, 2011. augusztus 4-14., Hollandia (Almelo, Arnhem, Leek, Maastricht, Rotterdam): *


_Augusztus 7., vasárnap(CET)_
16:00 Oroszország-Spanyolország
16:00 Ukrajna-Ausztria
*16:00 Dánia-Magyarország*
16:00 Franciaország-Németország
18:00 Románia-Szlovénia
18:00 Norvégia-Hollandia
18:00 Horvátország-Lengyelország 
18:00 Svédország-Szerbia


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*A kézilabdázás oktatása kisiskoláskorban Megjelent Zsiga Gyula újabb szakkönyve*


<RIGHT> 







*Képzeljük csak el, hogy egyszerűen azért járnak edzésre a gyerekek, mert élvezik, amit csinálnak, mert ez jó érzéssel tölti el őket.... Ha viszont a gyerekben az tudatosul, hogy valamit kötelezően végre kell hajtania, az első adandó alkalommal, amikor lehetőséget lát valami érdekesebb, játékosabb elfoglaltságra szert tenni, eltávolodik.*

Nos, én is nagyon jól tudom, hogy itt egy paradoxont kell áthidalni, ami nagyon megnehezíti az általam sugallt szemléletváltást. A játékon belül mindig van győztes és vesztes. Hogyan lehet mindkét elvárásnak eleget tenni? Egyszerre legyek jó pedagógus és jó szakember is? Egy időben legyek képes nevelőmunkát ellátni, ugyanakkor terelgessem a kiugró tehetségeket a versenysport irányába? Hiszen kézilabdázni csak csapatban lehet, ráadásul egy másik csapattal szemben. Természetesen van egy kivédhetetlen színtere a csapatok közötti versengésnek, maga a mérkőzés, ahol általában mindig nyer valaki. 
Ahol a csapatok egymással versenyeznek, ott óhatatlan, hogy a csapatokon belül ne legyen szintén versenyhelyzet a gyerekek között.Sajnos azt tapasztalom, hogy sok kollégát elkap a győzni akarás mámora, és elfelejti a lényeget, amiért a szülők szívesen hozzák kézilabdázni gyermeküket. Ez pedig a csapathoz való tartozás és a korai jó közösségi szellem kialakíthatóságának remek lehetősége. 
Minden szülő reménykedik abban, hogy gyermeke megkapja az elegendő terhelést és a megfelelő odafigyelést az edzőtől. Éppen ezért ne akarjunk idő előtt szelektálni és kiválasztani, vagy még rosszabb esetben menedzselni gyerekeket a többiekkel szemben. 
Hiba lenne, ha a versenyzés szelleme csak kevesek sajátja lehetne egy adott közösségen belül. Tehát mindazok számára ajánlom ezt a munkám, akik hasonló elveket vallva olyan légkört és edzésműhelyt akarnak létrehozni, ahol minden gyerek jól érzi magát!


*Az MKB Veszprém és a Pick Szeged ellen a Székelyudvarhely*


<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyarországon edzőtáborozó székelyudvarhelyi férfi kézilabdacsapat az MKB Veszprém és a Pick Szeged ellen felkészülési edzőmérkőzést vív a héten.
*​*
*
A veszprémi találkozó* szerdán, a szegedi pénteken lesz, egyformán 18 órai kezdettel.
*
A két magyar klub hétfői tájékoztatása szerint az összecsapásokat ingyen lehet megtekinteni.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Péntektől vasárnapig II. kézilabda Grundfos-Tatabánya Kupa*


<RIGHT> 



*


Pénteken kezdődik Tatabányán, a Földi Imre Sportcsarnokban a II. Grundfos-Tatabánya Kupa nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatorna.
*​*
*
A házigazda Tatabánya Carbonex KC mellett pályára lép a francia Chambery, a dán Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (az MKB Veszprém leendő BL-csoportellenfele) és a spanyol La Rioja. A franciák és a dánok már az első kupán is itt voltak, a spanyolokkal pedig az EHF Kupában játszott a Carbonex.

* "Tavaly edzésből mentünk a Grundfos Kupára, nem lesz ez másként idén sem. Ez a torna felkészülésünk egyik állomása, ahol nagyon erős csapatokkal játszhatunk. Mindenki megmutathatja, mit tud, mi pedig láthatjuk a fiatalokat éles szituációkban" *- mondta a tatabányaiak vezetőedzője, Debre Viktor.


* A viadal vasárnap zárul.
*​*
*​*Új edző a dunaújvárosi női kézilabdacsapat élén*


*



*


*Gulyás István lett a Dunaújváros női kézilabdacsapatának vezetőedzője.
  Fehér Tamás klubelnök elmondta: egyelőre szóban állapodtak meg a Kuvaitból hazatért szakemberrel, és a csapat majd később teszi meg a hivatalos bejelentést az edzőváltásról.*

A korábbi 100-szoros válogatott Gulyás elődjével, Dankó Ervinnel nem tudtak megállapodni. A lap úgy értesült, hogy tréner nem akarta feladni szegedi pedagógusi állását, és ezért kellett mást keresni a helyére.

* A dunaújvárosi női kézilabda-együttes az előző idényben hetedik volt, most a bennmaradás a cél az NB I-ben, ám a szakvezetés bízik benne, hogy egy bravúros alapszakasz-szereplés révén az 5-8. hely sem elérhetetlen.*
​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Öt hét kényszerpihenő a válogatott kézilabdakapusnak*








*- Öt hét kényszerpihenő vár Mikler Rolandra, a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapatának válogatott kapusára.*


A hálóőr múlt szombaton hazautazott a szerbiai edzőtáborból, mert fájlalta a korábban megműtött térdét. Az újabb MRI-vizsgálat nem mutatott ki problémát, ám mivel nem múlt el a panasz, az orvosi stáb artroszkópos vizsgálatot végzett el, amely során "kitisztították" a térdízületet. 
A Tisza-parti együttes csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint Mikler egy nappal a műtét után saját lábán távozott a kórházból, és mintegy öt hét múlva játszhat újra.


*A Szeged az NB I-ben szeptember 3-án kezd* - ekkor Mikler még minden bizonnyal nem játszhat a _*Gyöngyös *_ellen -, a *Bajnokok Ligájában pedig október 2-án rajtol*, amikor is a fogadja a német sztárgárdát, a *THW Kielt.* Ezen a meccsen a válogatott kapus a remények szerint már bevethető lesz.


*Rangos női kézilabdatorna Érden és Budaörsön*





*


Három Bajnokok Ligája-induló - a DVSC, a horvát Koprivnica és a francia Metz - mellett a Veszprém, valamint az Alcoa és a rendező Érd szerepel péntektől vasárnapig a nyári felkészülési női kézilabdatornán.
*​*
*
A belépés mindegyik találkozóra ingyenes.


* A program:
péntek:
*​*
**Érd: ÉTV-Érd - DVSC-Fórum 19 ó
**Budaörs: Veszprém-Barabás - Alcoa Fehérvár KC 19 ó*
*
*​*
**szombat:
Érd: DVSC-Podravka Koprivnica (horvát) 11 ó, Koprivnica -Érd 19 ó
**Budaörs: Alcoa-Metz (francia) 11 ó, Metz-Veszprém 19 ó*
*
*​*
* *vasárnap (Érd
az 5. helyért 15 ó
a 3. helyért 17 ó
*
*döntő 19 ó

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Mocsai: középpontban az olimpiai selejtező*
2011. 08. 12. 15.50 <RIGHT> 





*


Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány szerint jelentős feladatok várnak a 2011/12-es idényben a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatottra, és a középpontban a londoni olimpiai részvétel kivívása áll.
*​*
*
Az MKB Veszprém élén is dolgozó szakember a magyar szövetség honlapjának pénteken úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a válogatott szezonbeli első programja majd novemberben lesz, amikor is Szerbiában - a januári Eb helyszínein - találkozik a házigazda együttes mellett a horvát és a cseh nemzeti csapattal is. 
December 20. és 22. között a felvidéki Galgócon (Hlohovec) a Karácsony Kupa keretében a szlovák, a cseh és a lengyel válogatott lesz az ellenfél. 
Amint Mocsai megjegyezte: január elején a német szövetségtől kapott meghívás alapján párosmeccset játszanak, de elképzelhető, hogy a németek végül egy négyestornát rendeznek.
A kapitány szerint a január 15. és 29. közötti szerbiai Eb-n a csapatát nem nyomja az a teher, hogy olimpiai selejtezőt érő helyen kell zárnia, hiszen a tavalyi világbajnoki hetedik helyezéssel ez biztossá vált. Hozzátette: elismerik az Európa-bajnokság jelentőségét, és egyben nagyon jó felkészülési lehetőséget jelent a magyar válogatott számára a legfontosabb feladatra, a mindent meghatározó olimpiai selejtezőre.

*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott tervezett programja a 2011/12-es idényben:*​​*november 3-6.,* 
*Négy Nemzet Tornája, Szerbia (ellenfelek: Szerbia, Horvátország, Csehország)
*​*
*
*december 20-22.,*
*Karácsony Kupa, Galgóc (ellenfelek: Szlovákia, Csehország, Lengyelország)
*​*
*
*január 6-8.,*
*felkészülési mérkőzések, Németország*​*
január 15-29., 
Szerbia (csoportellenfelek: Oroszország, Spanyolország, Franciaország)


április 6-8., olimpiai selejtezőtorna (a helyszín és a három ellenfél az Eb után válik ismertté)
​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Kézilabda, Mocsai Lajos: Az olimpiai selejtező a legfontosabb *

<RIGHT> 






*Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány szerint jelentős feladatok várnak a 2011/12-es idényben a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatottra, és a középpontban a londoni olimpiai részvétel kivívása áll.*

Az MKB Veszprém élén is dolgozó szakember a magyar szövetség honlapjának pénteken úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a válogatott szezonbeli első programja majd novemberben lesz, amikor is Szerbiában - a januári Eb helyszínein - találkozik a házigazda együttes mellett a horvát és a cseh nemzeti csapattal is. December 20. és 22. között a felvidéki Galgócon a Karácsony Kupa keretében a szlovák, a cseh és a lengyel válogatott lesz az ellenfél.
Amint Mocsai megjegyezte: január elején a német szövetségtől kapott meghívás alapján párosmeccset játszanak, de elképzelhető, hogy a németek végül egy négyestornát rendeznek.

*A kapitány szerint a január 15. és 29. közötti szerbiai Eb-n nem nyomja csapatát az a teher, hogy olimpiai selejtezőt érő helyen kell zárnia, hiszen a tavalyi világbajnoki hetedik helyezéssel ez biztossá vált. Hozzátette: az Európa-bajnokság nagyon jó felkészülési lehetőséget jelent a magyar válogatott számára a legfontosabb feladatra, a mindent meghatározó olimpiai selejtezőre. *​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Mehlmann Ibolya elhagyja a veszprémi kézilabdacsapatot*


<RIGHT> 
*Elhagyja a Veszprém Barabás női kézilabdacsapatát Mehlmann Ibolya.*


A klub hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a korábbi válogatott átlövő próbajátékra utazott - engedéllyel - a Bajnokok Ligájában érdekelt Krim Ljubjanához, ahol ha sikerrel jár, talán az utolsó lehetőségét ragadja meg, hogy egy nagy csapatban játsszon.
A klubvezetők elfogadták a játékos érveit, nem gördítenek akadályt a távozása elé annak ellenére sem, hogy Mehlmannt szerződés köti a Veszprémhez.

_*Az átlövő azt a kockázatot is vállalta, hogy sikertelen próbajáték esetén sem térhet vissza eddigi csapatához.
*_​_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Férfi kézi: megint nem bírt a Veszprém a Kiellel, a bronzért játszhat*​ 

*Az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapata két mérkőzést is játszott a németországi Schlecker-kupán: a spanyol Granollerst magabiztosan legyőzte Mocsai Lajos együttese, utána azonban következett a német THW Kiel, amelytől egy hete kikapott a lemgói tornán. A németek ezúttal is jobbnak bizonyultak, és két győzelmük révén megnyerték az A-csoportot. A Veszprém így vasárnap a bronzéremért játszhat a Berlinnel.*​ 
*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA, SCHLECKER-KUPA*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>*A-CSOPORT*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>*THW Kiel (német)–MKB Veszprém KC 32–25 (18–13)*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>*THW Kiel:*Omeyer – Sprenger 3, Andersson 5, Narcisse 2, Ahlm 6, Ilic 9, Klein 4. *Csere*: Palmarsson 1, Lundström 2 (2)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>*MKB Veszprém KC: *Fazekas – Gulyás, Sulic 5, Schuch, Ilyés 1, Terzics, Iváncsik G. 3. 

*Csere: *Alilovic, Vilovszki 2, Császár 2, Iváncsik T. 3, Pérez 4, Vujin 5 (1)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>*MKB Veszprém KC–Fraikin BM Granollers (spanyol) 33–23 (17–9)*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>*MKB Veszprém KC:* Alilovic – Iváncsik T., Vujin 3 (2), Terzics, Sulic 6, Ilyés 2, Iváncsik G. 7. 

*Csere*: Fazekas, Vilovszki 6, Gulyás, Schuch, Császár 4 (1), Pérez 4, Korazija 1, Hudj

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Granollers (spanyol)–Kiel (német) 27–35 (19–11)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Kézilabda: Magyar csapatok a nemzetközi felkészülési tornákon *
2011. 08. 23. 10.34

 <RIGHT> 






*Sparkassen Kupa: megvédte címét az ETO*

Címvédőként hibátlan teljesítménnyel nyerte schmelz-i nemzetközi tornát a Győri Audi ETO csapata. A magyar bajnok a vasárnapi játéknapon előbb az elődöntőben a norvég Byasen gárdájával találkozott, amely csak rosszabb gólkülönbsége miatt szorult a Valcea mögé a másik csoportban. Az ETO végig uralta a meccset, és a szünetig megszerzett öt gólos előnyét a második félidőben is megtartotta, így Valceával mérkőzhetett a tornagyőzelemért. A románok elleni finálé sok fordulatot és izgalmat tartogatott mindkét fél számára, végül Pálingerék a félidei kétgólos hátrányukat ledolgozva két találattal nyertek, és újra elhódították a kupát.

*Sparkassen Kupa, Schmelz, Németország:
Augusztus 21., vasárnap:
Elődöntők
*​*
**GYŐRI AUDI ETO-BYASEN TRONDHEIM 27-22 (15-10)
*​*
**Győr: Haraldsen, Palinger (kapusok), Amorim 4, Görbicz 9, Gros, Hornyák 1, Kovacsics, Kurucz, Lekics 5, Löke 2, Orbán, Radicsevics 3, Vérten 3*​*​Byasen: Pedersen, Rundbraten (kapusok), Yttereng 1, Nöstvold 2, Smistad 2, Andenaes 5, Holstad, Alstad 7, Svestad, Molid 2, Toumi 3, Zamorska.​*
*Edző: Valeri Putans.*
* 
BAYER LEVERKUSEN-VALCEA 15-24 (10-12)*
*5. helyért: METZ-THÜRINGER HC 22-20 (11-10)
3. helyért: BYASEN TRONDHEIM-BAYER LVEREKUSEN 34-17 (14-9)
*​*
**Döntő: *
*GYŐRI AUDI ETO-VALCEA 23-21 (9-11)*​​*Győr:* _Haraldsen, Pálinger (kapusok) Palkó, Radicsevics 1, Löke 7, Vérten 1, Lekics 1, Kurucz, Görbicz 6, Kovacsics 1, Hornyák, Amorim 4, Gros, Orbán 2._

*Otthon tartotta a Szabella Kupát a Fradi *
Az utolsó mérkőzéstől függetlenül megnyerte a népligeti Szabell kupát a Ferencváros, mivel a szombati, DVSC elleni gólzáporos győzelem után vasárnap BL-döntős Itxakot és a BL-elődöntős Buducsnoszt Podgoricát is sikerült kiélezett mérkőzésen két vállra fektetnie. Az első vasárnapi meccsen a Debrecen szünetben még egy góllal vezetett, ám végül négy gólos vereséget szenvedett a Podgoricától, a torna zárómérkőzésén pedig szintén produkált egy remek félidőt, de az Itxako végül megszerezte a harmadik helyet.

*Bet-at-Home Szabella Kupa, Budapest, Népliget
Augusztus 21., vasárnap:*​*​BUDUCSNOSZT PODGORICA-DVSC-FÓRUM 32-28 (15-16)
FTC-RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA-ITXAKO NAVARRA 35-34 (16-17)
FTC-RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA-BUDUCSNOSZT PODGORICA 35-31 (21-17)
DVSC-FÓRUM-ITXAKO NAVARRA 26-28 (13-11)
​
**A torna végeredménye: *
*1. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 6, *
*2. Buducsnoszt Podgorica 4, *
*3. Itxako Navarra 2, *
*4. DVSC-Fórum 0*


*Schlecker-kupa:* Veszprém - a BL-ben ez kevés lesz 
A Granollers elleni sima győzelem, és a Kiel elleni vereség után a harmadik helyért játszhatott az ehingeni Schlecker-kupán az MKB Veszprém. A bakonyiak ellenfele a szezon előtt Iker Romerot is leigazoló, a Veszprémmel egy BL-csoportban szereplő német bajnoki bronzérmes Berlin volt. Sokáig szorosan alakult a meccs, ám az utolsó negyedórában ellépett a magyar csapattól a Berlin, és tizenegy gólos győzelmet aratott. A torna döntőjében Kiel-Köbenhavn szuperütközetből végül a németek kerültek ki győztesen, így övék lett a végső győztesnek járó trófea.


*Schlecker-kupa, Ehingen:
Augusztus 21. (vasárnap)
*​*
**Helyosztók, 5. helyért: *
*GRANOLLERS-MONTPELLIER 31-34 (13-15)
*​*
**3. helyért: *
*MKB VESZPRÉM-BERLIN 20-31 (11-10)
*​*
**Döntő:*
*KIEL-AG KÖBENHAVN 27-20 (13-12)*


Nem bírt a Szeged a Barcával 
Második helyen zárta a rangos nemzetközi tornát Dobojban a Pick-Szeged miután a csoportját fokozatosan javuló játékkal megnyerte, a döntőben viszont kikapott a BL-címvédő Barcelonától. Egy félidő után hétgólos hátrányban voltak Vadkertiék a katalánokkal szemben, a szegediek szűk negyed órán át tartották a lépést Nagy Lászlóékkal, de a Barcelona a félidő második felében fokozatosan növelni tudta előnyét, majd egy tucat találattal bizonyult jobbnak a lefújáskor.

*Felkészülési mérkőzések*
*Doboji torna:
*​*
**PICK-SZEGED-BARCELONA 25-37 (13-20)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Gyógyfürdőben a KEK-győztes kézilabdázók*
2011. 08. 26. 15.45

 <RIGHT> 



*


Együttműködési megállapodást kötött a KEK-győztes FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria női kézilabdacsapata és a Budapest Gyógyfürdői és Hévizei Zrt.
*​*
*
Az erről szóló szerződést Jeney Zsolt Ákos, az FTC szakosztályelnöke és Szőke László, a zrt. vezérigazgatója írta alá pénteken, a Széchenyi Gyógyfürdőben tartott sajtótájékoztatón.
A szerződés értelmében a játékosok a fővárosi fürdőket egy szezonon át térítésmentesen használhatják. Amint azt a megjelentek kiemelték, a szolgáltatások segítséget nyújtanak a sérülések megelőzésében, a rekreációban és nem utolsó sorban rendszeres alkalmat adnak az edzések, mérkőzések utáni pihenésre és kikapcsolódásra.
*Jeney Zsolt Ákos hangsúlyozta:* "A kézilabda kemény fizikai megterhelést jelent. Sérülések is előfordulhatnak, ezek megelőzésére gondolni kell, de elengedhetetlen a rekreáció is az élsportban. Nagyon örülünk, hogy Budapest egyik prominens vállalata segít bennünket, ez is bizonyíték arra, hogy nemcsak vidéken, hanem a fővárosban is jelen lehet a lokálpatriotizmus."
*Szőke László jelezte:* az FTC női kézilabdázói az elmúlt idényben a KEK-siker révén fantasztikus eredményt értek el, és bízik benne, hogy a csapat is jóhírét viszi a budapesti fürdőknek.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*A norvég Böhn lett a női kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya*





*


A norvég Karl Erik Böhnt választotta a női kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitányának kedden a magyar szövetség (MKSZ) elnöksége. Ő az első külföldi szakvezető a nemzeti csapat élén.
*​*
*
Megbízatása a 2016-os riói olimpia végéig szól, ám minden esztendőben – attól függően, hogy sikerül-e kivívni az Eb-, illetve a vb-részvételt, valamint a kitűzött helyezéseket – felülvizsgálható, illetve felbontható. 
A jelöltek között volt még Hajdu János és Kovács Péter is, ám végül a skandináv szakemberre esett a választás. 
A korábbi szakvezető, Mátéfi Eszter június 12-én mondott le, miután a csapat a németek elleni világbajnoki selejtezőn alulmaradt, így nem jutott ki a decemberi vb-re, és szinte biztos, hogy a jövő évi londoni olimpián sem szerepelhet.
Böhn ezt megelőzően a Larvik vezetőedzője volt, élettársa pedig az a Heide Löke, aki a nyáron a Győri Audi ETO KC-hoz igazolt. Nagyrészt amiatt kellett távoznia a norvég klubtól, mert segítette párját a magyarországi átigazolásban.
„Nagy kihívásnak tartom, hogy a magyar csapatot vezethetem. Szeretném a sikeres magyar és norvég stílust egyesíteni. Hat-hét hete vagyok Magyarországon, de sok minden lenyűgözött, például az, hogy milyen sokat edzenek a játékosok. Szeretném elérni, hogy Siti Beáta legyen a másodedzőm, remélem, elfogadja a felkérést. Azt viszont kiemelem: bárhova igazol a párom, Löke, én addig maradok a magyar válogatottnál, amíg a szerződésem szól” – mondta az angolul kommunikáló Böhn, aki játékosként szerepelt hazája válogatottjában, másod-, illetve vezetőedzőként pedig kilencszeres norvég bajnok, és nyolcszoros norvég kupagyőztes.
Az új kapitány október 19-én, az Azerbajdzsán elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn mutatkozik be. Négy nappal később Fehéroroszország lesz az ellenfél a sorozatban.
Vetési Iván, az MKSZ júniusban megválasztott új elnöke kiemelte: mivel a következő világversenyről, a decemberi brazíliai vb-ről lemaradt a csapat, olyan kapitányt szerettek volna kinevezni, aki hosszútávra és főállásban vállalja a felkérést:
„Az volt a feladat, hogy megtaláljuk azt a személyt, aki visszavezeti a nemzeti csapatot a világ- és kontinentális tornákra. Sikert és teljesítményt hozzon. Az elnökség összességében egységes volt a döntés meghozatalában. Kinevezése nem ad minősítést a magyar edzőkről. Időnként szükség van arra, hogy új impulzus, új szemlélet jöjjön. Ami a kinevezés anyagi oldalát illeti: Böhn munkája nem kerül többe, mint ha magyar szakember látná el ezt a feladatot.”
A 46 éves Böhn kinevezésével végül nem ért célt az a „lobbi”, amely a hagyományokra, valamint a magyar kézilabdázás erejére és nemzetközi elfogadottságára hivatkozva elutasította, hogy külföldi kapitánya legyen a válogatottnak. 
Hajdu volt már szövetségi kapitány, vele végzett negyedikként a csapat a 2008-as pekingi olimpián, majd a férfi válogatottal lett világbajnoki hatodik. Az elmúlt évszázad legjobb magyar férfijátékosának választott Kovács Péter legutóbb a román Oltchim Valcea trénereként dolgozott, de ténykedett a török szövetség szakmai igazgatójaként, illetve a Pick Szeged férfi-, s a Dunaferr női együttesének edzőjeként is.

*A magyar válogatottnak még halvány esélye van, hogy londoni ötkarikás kvótát szerezzen.* 

*Amennyiben a decemberi brazíliai vb-n ugyanazok a csapatok végeznek a legjobb nyolc között, mint a tavalyi Eb-n, akkor a magyar együttes jövő tavasszal részt vehet az olimpiai selejtezőn.
*​*
*


*Juhász Gabriellával erősített a Veszprém kézilabdacsapata*





*


A női kézilabda NB I-ben szereplő Veszprém Barabás KC együttese leigazolta Juhász Gabriellát.
*​*
*
A klub hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a Debrecenből érkező, 27 éves, a magyar válogatottban balszélsőként játszó kézilabdázóra irányítóként is számít Gyurka János vezetőedző.

_"Juhász Gabi elsődlegesen szélső, de játszott már a BL-ben és a bajnokságban is irányítót - mondta a szakember új játékosáról, aki a távozó Mehlmann Ibolyát pótolhatja az csapatnál. - Tekintettel a mostani, Mehlmann okozta helyzetre, ő egy jó megoldás lehet számunkra, hiszen egyébként is kellett volna egy irányítót igazolnunk. Szombaton kezdődik a bajnokság, így gyorsan kellett lépnünk, Juhászra elsősorban irányítóként számítok, bízom benne, hogy gyorsan be tud épülni a csapatba."

_​_
_XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Mocsai: Kellenek az erős középcsapatok*








*Évadnyitó sajtótájékoztatót tartottak a Budapest Bank Férfi Kézilabda Liga csapatai, amelyen szinte minden megszólaló képviselő a sportág érdekeit szem előtt tartva tett jóslatot a jövőre. Az abszolút esélyes MKB Veszprém vezetőedzője, Mocsai Lajos izgal-mas meccseket és erős középmezőnyt vár.*

A 2011/2012-es szezon előtt legfeljebb azt a kérdést érdemes feltenni, ki lesz a második he-lyezett, hiszen a címvédő Veszprém idén is roppant erős, igaz, átalakult kerettel vág neki a versenynek. A legtöbb csapat vezetője is úgy látja, elképzelhetetlen, hogy elcsípjék a Mocsaiékat, bár a legnagyobb kihívó Szegednek ehhez mindenképpen lesz néhány szava.
„Nehéz szezon elé nézünk, hiszen a bajnoki küzdelmek mellett Európa-bajnoki mérkőzések várnak ránk, illetve a sportág jövőjét jelentősen meghatározó olimpiai kvalifikáció – kezdi Mocsai Lajos. Ami a bajnokságot illeti, nekünk is érdekünk, hogy az élcsapatok mögé felzár-kózzanak erős középcsapatok. A kluboknak és a válogatottaknak is fontos, hogy lépést tart-sunk a világ élvonalával. Komoly felkészülés áll mögöttünk, amely során néha nagyobb vere-ségekbe is belefutottunk, de a formaidőzítés folyamatának ez is része néha. A csapattól négy játékos, négy egyéniség távozott, és négy érkezett, beépítésük nem megy egyik napról a má-sikra. Dejan Perics küzdő személyisége hiányozni fog és Jevgenyij Luzsnyikov is, akinek tíz mérkőzésenkénti egy gólja ötezer ember ovációját hozta. Azonban a kézilabda nem abba az irányba megy, hogy gyakran cseréljünk védekezés és támadás között, illetve a Veszprém tu-datosan fiatalít, így fájó szívvel, de elbúcsúztunk egymástól.”
A legnagyobb hazai ellenlábas vezetője, Skaliczki László is fiatalításról, fiatalokról beszélt. „Nem célom hosszan részletezni a felkészülés folyamatát, hiszen a rögös utat több vagy keve-sebb kilométerrel, de minden csapat végigjárta. A Bajnokok Ligájában miénk a legfiatalabb együttes, a 18 fős felnőtt keretben három junior is helyet kapott. Sok kemény meccs vár ránk, a nemzetközi kupaporondon való szereplésünkkel pedig elsősorban a válogatott játékosok felkészülését, terhelés és formába lendülését akarjuk segíteni. Végződjön akárhogy is a szezon, maradjon meg a hitünk ebben a gyönyörű sportágban.”
Sötét ló az FTC-PLER alakulata, akik a fúzió alkalmával a két „nagy” kihívójaként akarta magát meghatározni. „Az egyesülés rengeteg nehézséggel járt, így az első évben egy erős középcsapat szerepét szánjuk magunknak. Jó felkészülésen vagyunk túl, a kitűzött feladatokat nem szinte, hanem maradéktalanul végrehajtottuk. A játékosokat fizikálisan is egy szintre kellett hozni, ami majdnem sikerült már, mivel egy harcos agresszív védekezési stílust akarunk képviselni, valamit a lerohanásokra is nagy hangsúlyt helyezünk majd. Mentálisan is egybe kell szedni a társaságot, a korábbi negatív dolgokat és felfogást el kell feledtetni, győzni akarást kell beléjük nevelnem. Ami engem illet, nagyon örülök, hogy 19 esztendő után ismét a férfi elsőosztályban tevékenykedhetek. A nőkkel már szinte mindent elértem, vágytam rá, hogy ismét férfiakkal dolgozzak” - mesélt Zsiga Gyula. 
Marosi László, a tavalyi negyedik helyezett Tatabánya képviselője elmondta, ők bizony bajnokok akarnak lenni. „Persze tudjuk, hogy erre esélyünk sincs, de nehéz 3-5. hely közötti célki-tűzéssel motiválni a fiúkat.”​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Pénteken rajtol a férfi kézilabda NB I*





*


A férfi kézilabda NB I pénteken rajtoló 2011/12-es idényének nagy kérdése, hogy lesz-e olyan csapat, amely megszorongatja a címvédő, és idén tavasszal 19. bajnoki aranyérmét begyűjtő MKB Veszprémet.

*​*
*A szezont felvezető sajtótájékoztatón Nemcsik Balázs, a magyar szövetség főtitkára azt mondta: véleménye szerint az NB I-ben érdekelt együttesek jelentősen megerősödtek, így több klubcsapatnak komoly esélye van arra, hogy beleszóljon az első hat sorrendjébe, és pontokat raboljon a legjobbaktól. 
"Hiszem, hogy a korábbiakhoz képest sokkal színesebb és izgalmasabb lehet a bajnokság" – tette hozzá.
Az MKB Veszprém szeretné megvédeni bajnoki címét, s ezzel megszerezni huszadik aranyérmét – erre utalt Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző is -, a megfiatalított Pick Szeged minimális célja pedig, hogy megőrizze a pozícióját, ahogyan azt Skaliczki László, a Tisza-partiak trénere hangsúlyozta.
A Bajnokok Ligájában is érdekelt két együttes mellett az előzetes esélylatolgatás alapján a nyáron egyesült, és a fővárost immár egyedüliként képviselő FTC-PLER, valamint a Tatabánya-Carbonex, a Balatonfüred és a Csurgó lehet tagja a legjobb négyesnek-hatosnak.
Az élvonalbeli klubok képviselőinek elmondása alapján a bennmaradásért a TM-Line-Pécs, a Mezőkövesd, az Orosháza-Alexandra és az újonc Tata vív majd nagy harcot. A másik újonc, a B. Braun Gyöngyös, valamint a Kecskemét a nyolcadik helyet szeretné megkaparintani.
Az eseményen bejelentették, hogy a Budapest Bank és a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség meghosszabbította együttműködési megállapodását, a szerződés értelmében a pénzintézet a sportág kiemelt szponzora és a férfi NB I névadója támogatója marad.
Cs. Tóth Marianna, a Budapest Bank kommunikációs vezetője kiemelte: ebben az idényben is meghirdették a fair play díjat, az a csapat, amely az alapszakaszban a legsportszerűbb, egymillió forintot kap.

*Az örökranglista:*​*​19-szeres bajnok: Veszprém (1985, 1986, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011)
​
14-szeres: Bp. Honvéd (1952, 1963, 1964, 1965, 1966, 1967, 1968, 1972, 1976, 1977, 1980, 1981, 1982, 1983)​​5-szörös: Bp. Spartacus (1959, 1960, 1961, 1962, 1973)​​4-szeres: Elektromos (1969, 1970, 1971, 1991),
Tatabánya (1974, 1978, 1979, 1984)
​
3-szoros: Bp. Vörös Meteor (1954, 1955, 1957), Rába ETO (1987, 1989, 1990)
​
2-szeres: Bp. Dózsa (1953, 1958), Szeged (1996, 2007)
​
1-szeres: VM Közért (1951), Debreceni Dózsa (1975), Dunaferr (2000)
​
**A Budapest Bank liga mezőnye:*​*​MKB Veszprém,​*
*Pick Szeged, *
*FTC-PLER, *
*Tatabánya-Carbonex, *
*Balatonfüred, *
*Csurgó, *
*Kecskemét, *
*TM-Line-Pécs, *
*Mezőkövesd, *
*Orosháza-Alexandra, *
*B. Braun Gyöngyös, *
*Tata*​*
​**BL-negyeddöntőbe vágyik az MKB Veszprém*





*


Az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapata szeretné megvédeni bajnoki és Magyar Kupa-címét, a Bajnokok Ligájában pedig a negyeddöntőbe jutást tűzte ki célul.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Kézilabda: Hatodszor is Budapest Bank Férfi Liga *








*Huszadszor lehet bajnok a Veszprém, a Csurgó a legjobb négy közé tart.*

A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség elégedett, hiszen a 2011/2012-es bajnoki idényre is névadóként és főszponzorként támogatja a férfi kézilabda bajnokságot a Budapest Bank. Az élénk érdeklődés kísérte évadnyitó sajtótájékoztatón mindenki javuló színvonalról beszélt és az is kiderült, senki nem akar kiesni a szezon végén az élvonalból.

A Budapest Bank Férfi Kézilabda Liga legfőbb kérdése az lehet: megszoríthatja-e bármely együttes a huszadik bajnoki címe megszerzésére készülő MKB Veszprém gárdáját? Trónfosztásra ugyan nagyon kevesen fogadnának, ám az tény: a középmezőny egyértelműen megerősödött.​


----------



## xmens123 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Hajrá FTC-Pler! Kiváncsi vagyok mi lesz a két csapat összeolvadásából!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Tízgólos debreceni siker a nyitányon*





*


A Debrecen tíz góllal nyert a Szekszárd vendégeként a női kézilabda NB I 2011/12-es szezonjának első, pénteki mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
*Eredmény:
UKSE-Szekszárd - DVSC-Fórum 25-35 (12-17)
*​*
*​*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Hazai győzelmek a szezonnyitón








 A Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki szezonnyitóján:
​

FTC-PLER - Tata 32-24 (18-12)


Tatabánya-Carbonex - Orosháza-Alexandra 31-22 (15-9)


Kecskemét-Mezőkövesd 29-25 (13-15)


MKB Veszprém - TM-Line-Pécs 42-21 (21-10)

​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 5)

*Kézilabda BL - A Veszprém csoportjához lengyel, a Szegedéhez szerb csapat csatlakozott*
2011. 09. 05. 15.30

 <RIGHT> 



*


A selejtezők után a magyar bajnok MKB Veszprém csoportjához a lengyel Kielce, a Pick Szegedéhez pedig a szerb Partizan Beograd csatlakozott a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája főtábláján.

*​*
*Az európai szövetség honlapja szerint a Kielce az úgynevezett szabadkártyások múlt hétvégén rendezett tornáját nyerte meg némi meglepetésre, mivel többek között a német Rhein-Neckar Löwent és a spanyol Valladolidot is legyőzte.
A főtáblán a csoportkört éppen a lengyel csapat ellen kezdi majd meg a veszprémi együttes.
A Partizan Beograd az 1-es selejtezőcsoport küzdelmeiben bizonyult a legjobbnak, előbb az AEK Athént, majd a portugál Portót legyőzve.

*Bajnokok Ligája (a magyar csapatok sorsolása):
férfiak:
*--------
*B csoport:
MKB Veszprém,* _Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz), Atlético Madrid (spanyol), Füchse Berlin (német), Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán), Kielce (lengyel)_

*D csoport:
*_*Pick-Szeged,* Montpellier (francia), Köbenhavn (dán), THW Kiel (német), Ademar León (spanyol), Partizan Beograd (szerb)

_*A csoportkör menetrendje:
férfiak:
--------
1. forduló: szeptember 28. és október 2. között
2. forduló: október 5. és 9. között
3. forduló: október 12. és 16. között
4. forduló: október 19. és 23. között
5. forduló: november 16. és 20. között
6. forduló: november 23. és 27. között
7. forduló: november 30. és december 4. között
8. forduló: február 8. és 12. között
9. forduló: február 15. és 19. között
10. forduló: február 22. és 26. között
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Marian Cozmára emlékeznek csütörtökön Veszprémben*​ 
*A kivételes képességű beállós szeptember 8-án lenne 29 éves.*​



*



*​ 

*Marian Cozmára, az MKB Veszprém és a román kézilabda-válogatott volt játékosára emlékeznek csütörtökön Veszprémben.*​ 
Remport Csaba, a Veszprém Kézilabda Fan Club elnöke szerdán az MTI-t arról tájékoztatta, hogy a 2009. február 8-án hajnalban a veszprémi Patrióta lokál előtt meggyilkolt sportoló szobránál - a Veszprém Aréna előtt - 13 órakor helyezik el a megemlékezés, a kegyelet koszorúit a város képviselői, élükön Porga Gyula polgármesterrel, valamint a szurkolói klub vezetői, tagjai. Főhajtással, mécses gyújtásával emlékeznek a Veszprémben nagy népszerűségnek örvendett egykori kézilabdázóra.​ 





​ 


Csendes megemlékezés lesz, beszédek nem hangzanak el - tette hozzá a fan club elnöke. Elmondta: a délutáni órákban virágot helyeznek el a szobornál az MKB Veszprém KC vezetői és játékosai is, főhajtással emlékezve egykori társukra, barátjukra.
Remport Csaba tájékoztatása szerint csütörtökön egész nap helyezhetnek el a szurkolók virágokat, koszorúkat, emléktárgyakat Marian Cozma szobránál és lehet mécseseket, gyertyákat is gyújtani. ​ 
Marian Cozma gyilkosait idén júniusban ítélte el első fokon, nem jogerősen a Veszprém Megyei Bíróság. Raffael Sándor első- és Németh Győző másodrendű vádlott életfogytig tartó fegyházbüntetést kapott - leghamarabb 30 év múlva szabadulhatnak -, míg Sztojka Iván harmadrendű vádlottnak 20 évet kell fegyházban letöltenie.​ 
​ 


*Női kézilabda NB I - Hengerelt a Győr*​ 



 

*A címvédő Győr simán, 45-28-ra nyert a Dunaújváros vendégeként a női kézilabda NB I szerdai mérkőzésén.*​ 


*Eredmény:*
*Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma - Győri Audi ETO KC 28-45 (14-24)*​ 

*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 2 2 - - 79-55 4 pont*
*2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 1 1 - - 38-26 2*
_*3. DVSC-Fórum 1 1 - - 35-25 2*_
_*4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 1 1 - - 33-30 2*_
_*5. Alcoa FKC 1 1 - - 28-27 2*_
_*6. Vác 1 1 - - 28-27 2*_
_*7. ÉTV-Érd 1 - - 1 27-28 0*_
_*8. Kiskunhalas 1 - - 1 27-28 0*_
_*9. Veszprém-Barabás KC 1 - - 1 27-34 0*_
_*10. Szekszárd 1 - - 1 25-35 0*_
_*11. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 1 - - 1 26-38 0*_
_*12. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 2 - - 2 58-78 0*_​ 

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Sima veszprémi siker*​ 

*



*​ 

*A címvédő MKB Veszprém hazai környezetben rendkívül magabiztosan, 42-29-re legyőzte az FTC-PLER együttesét a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai mérkőzésén.*​ 

*Eredmény:*
*MKB Veszprém - FTC-PLER 42-29 (21-13)*​

*A tabella:*​ 
*1. MKB Veszprém 3 3 - - 122-71 6 pont*
*2. Tatabánya-Carbonex 1 1 - - 31-22 2*
*3. Pick-Szeged 1 1 - - 28-23 2*
*4. Kecskemét 1 1 - - 29-25 2*
*5. FTC-PLER 2 1 - 1 61-66 2*
*6. Balatonfüred 1 - 1 - 24-24 1*
*7. Csurgó 1 - 1 - 24-24 1*
*8. Mezőkövesd 1 - - 1 25-29 0*
*9. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 1 - - 1 23-28 0*
*10. Tata 1 - - 1 24-32 0*
*11. Orosháza-Alexandra 1 - - 1 22-31 0*
*12. Varioauto-Pécs 2 - - 2 42-80 0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Magabiztos szegedi siker Pécsen








A Pick Szeged magabiztos győzelmet aratott Pécsen a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga csütörtöki mérkőzésén.​
​Eredmény:
Varioauto-Pécs - Pick Szeged 31-39 (13-20)

A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 3 3 - - 122-71 6 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 2 2 - - 67-54 4
3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 1 1 - - 31-22 2
4. Kecskemét 1 1 - - 29-25 2
5. FTC-PLER 2 1 - 1 61-66 2
6. Balatonfüred 1 - 1 - 24-24 1
7. Csurgó 1 - 1 - 24-24 1
8. Mezőkövesd 1 - - 1 25-29 0
9. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 1 - - 1 23-28 0
10. Tata 1 - - 1 24-32 0
11. Orosháza-Alexandra 1 - - 1 22-31 0
12. Varioauto-Pécs 3 - - 3 73-119 0

​
​*
*Marian Cozmára emlékeztek Veszprémben*

<RIGHT>​*Marian Cozmára, az MKB Veszprém és a román kézilabda-válogatott volt játékosára emlékeztek



születésnapján, csütörtökön Veszprémben; a kivételes képességű beállós szeptember 8-án lenne 29 éves.​*
Marian Cozmának a Veszprém Aréna előtt lévő szobránál csütörtökön koszorút helyezett el Porga Gyula, Veszprém polgármestere, Hunyadfalvy Ákos, az MKB Veszprém társadalmi elnöke és Remport Csaba, a Veszprém Kézilabda Fan Club elnöke. A város és a sportklub vezetője, valamint a szurkolói szervezet elnöke néma főhajtással tisztelgett a Veszprémben nagy népszerűségnek örvendő egykori kézilabdázó emléke előtt. 
A koszorúzást megelőzően és azt követően is több szurkoló helyezett el virágot a szobornál, illetve gyújtottak mécsest is. Remport Csaba elmondta: a szurkolók egész nap helyezhetnek el koszorút, virágot, emléktárgyat Marian Cozma szobránál, illetőleg lehet gyertyákat, mécseseket is gyújtani. 

Az európai hírű veszprémi kézilabda csapat tagjai - élükön Mocsai Lajos vezetőedzővel - a csütörtök esti edzés előtt róják le kegyeletüket volt játékostársuk, barátjuk szobra előtt. 
Marian Cozmát 2009. február 8-án hajnalban gyilkolták meg a veszprémi Patrióta lokál előtt. A segítségére siető sporttársait, a szerb Zarko Sesumot és a horvát Ivan Pesicet életveszélyesen megsebesítették.
Marian Cozma gyilkosait idén júniusban ítélte el első fokon, nem jogerősen a Veszprém Megyei Bíróság. Raffael Sándor első-, és Németh Győző másodrendű vádlott életfogytig tartó fegyházbüntetést kapott - legkorábban 30 év múlva szabadulhatnak -, míg Sztojka Iván harmadrendű vádlottnak 20 évet kell fegyházban letöltenie.





​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Női kézilabda NB I: a Vác Debrecenben győzött, veszprémi pontszerzés*​ 

*Az élvonalbeli női kézilabda-bajnokság alapszakaszának 2. fordulójában a Vác háromgólos győzelmet aratott az előző idényben még ezüstérmes, ám anyagi nehézségek miatt a nyáron jelentősen meggyengülő Debrecen vendégeként.*​ 
A pénteki játéknap másik mérkőzésén a Veszprém úgy szerzett pontot Székesfehérváron az Alcoa vendégeként, hogy a félidőben még a házigazdák vezettek, öt góllal.​ 
*NŐI KÉZILABDA NB I *​ 
*ALAPSZAKASZ, 2. FORDULÓ*​ 
*Debrecen–Vác 26–29 (12–20)*​ 
*Alcoa–Veszprém 29–29 (18–13)*​ 

*Férfi kézilabda NB I: a Kecskemét hat góllal nyert Tatán*

*Az élvonalbeli férfi kézilabda-bajnokság alapszakaszának 2. fordulójában a Kecskemét a Tata vendégeként aratott hatgólos győzelmet úgy, hogy a házigazdák a félidőben még tartották a döntetlent.*​ 

*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA NB I*
*ALAPSZAKASZ, 2. FORDULÓ*​ 
*Tata–Kecskemét 24–30 (15–15)*

*AZ ÁLLÁS*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl28>*1. MKB Veszprém KC*</TD><TD class=xl29>*3*</TD><TD class=xl30>*3*</TD><TD class=xl30>*–*</TD><TD class=xl30>*–*</TD><TD class=xl30>*122–71*</TD><TD class=xl31>*+51 *</TD><TD class=xl31>*6 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*2. Pick Szeged*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*67–54*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*+13 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*4 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*3. Kecskeméti KSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*59–49*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*+10 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*4 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>*4. Tatabánya Carbonex KC*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*31–22*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*+9 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*2 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl40>*5. FTC*</TD><TD class=xl41>*2*</TD><TD class=xl42>*1*</TD><TD class=xl42>*–*</TD><TD class=xl42>*1*</TD><TD class=xl42>*61–66*</TD><TD class=xl43>*–5 *</TD><TD class=xl43>*2 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*6. Balatonfüredi KSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*24–24*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*0 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*1 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*6. Csurgói KK*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*24–24*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*0 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*1 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>*8. Mezőkövesdi KC*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*25–29*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*–4 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*0 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl40>*9. Gyöngyösi KK*</TD><TD class=xl41>*1*</TD><TD class=xl42>*–*</TD><TD class=xl42>*–*</TD><TD class=xl42>*1*</TD><TD class=xl42>*23–28*</TD><TD class=xl43>*–5 *</TD><TD class=xl43>*0 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*10. Orosházi FKSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*22–31*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*–9 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*0 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*11. Tatai HAC*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*48–62*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*–14 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*0 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl36>*12. TM-LINE PTE-Pécs VSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl37>*3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*73–119*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>*–46 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>*0 *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- .cikkbody -->​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 11)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Nagy csatában nyert a Balatonfüred*
2011. 09. 11. 10.22

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Balatonfüred szoros mérkőzésen, egy góllal jobbnak bizonyult a vendég Tatabányánál a férfi kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
*Eredmény:
**Balatonfüred - Tatabánya-Carbonex 23-22 (12-12)
Mezőkövesd-Csurgó - 20-28 (5-10)
B. Braun Gyöngyös - FTC-PLER 28-27 (10-11)*​​*korábban:
**Pick Szeged - Varioauto-Pécs 42-29 (18-14)

A tabella:
**1. MKB Veszprém 3 3 - - 122- 71 6 pont
*_2. Pick-Szeged 3 3 - - 109- 83 6
3. Kecskemét 2 2 - - 59- 49 4
4. Csurgó 2 1 1 - 52- 44 3
5. Balatonfüred 2 1 1 - 47- 46 3
6. Tatabánya-Carbonex 2 1 - 1 53- 45 2
7. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 2 1 - 1 51- 55 2
8. FTC-PLER 3 1 - 2 88- 94 2
9. Orosháza-Alexandra 1 - - 1 22- 31 0
10. Mezőkövesd 2 - - 2 45- 57 0
11. Tata 2 - - 2 48- 62 0
12. Varioauto-Pécs 4 - - 4 102-161 0
_​_
_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Kikapott a Mezőkövesd Tatabányán
*2011. 09. 14. 22.36 
 
*A házigazda Tatabánya a találkozót végig kézben tartva győzte le a Mezőkövesdet a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai játéknapjának zárómérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
Tatabánya-Carbonex - Mezőkövesd 29-26 (15-12)*​*​korábban:
MKB Veszprém-Balatonfüred 35-23 (21-11)
FTC-PLER - Varioauto-Pécs 44-26 (21-12)
Pick Szeged - Orosháza-Alexandra 33-23 (14-11)
Csurgó-Kecskemét 33-25 (16-11)
Tata - B.Braun Gyöngyös 31-42 (14-23)​*


*A tabella:
*​*
**1. MKB Veszprém 5 5 - - 194-120 10 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 4 4 - - 142-106 8
3. Csurgó 3 2 1 - 85-69 5
4. FTC-PLER 4 2 - 2 132-120 4
5. Tatabánya-Carbonex 3 2 - 1 82-71 4
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 3 2 - 1 93-86 4
7. Kecskemét 3 2 - 1 84-82 4
8. Balatonfüred 3 1 1 1 70-81 3
9. Mezőkövesd 3 - - 3 71-86 0
10. Tata 3 - - 3 79-104 0
11. Orosháza-Alexandra 3 - - 3 71-101 0
12. Varioauto-Pécs 5 - - 5 128-205 0*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Simán nyert a Győr és a Vác*
2011. 09. 18. ​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*A címvédő Győr, illetve a Vác is magabiztos győzelmet aratott idegenben a női kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján.*​ 


*Eredmények:*​

​*Siófok-Galerius Fürdő - Győri Audi ETO KC 22-32 (11-17)*
*FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - Alcoa-FKC 30-27 (17-9)*
*Veszprém-Barabás - ÉTV-Érd 26-23 (14-13)*
*Kiskunhalas-Vác 23-40 (10-17) *​ 


*A tabella:*​

​*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 5 5 - - 197-118 10 pont*
*2. Vác 3 3 - - 79-48 6*
*3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 4 3 - 1 124-122 6*
*4. DVSC-Fórum 3 2 - 1 91-80 4*
*5. Szekszárd 3 2 - 1 88-86 4*
*6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 3 1 1 1 82-86 3*
*7. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 3 1 1 1 84-91 3*
*8. Alcoa FKC 4 1 1 2 105-135 3*
*9. ÉTV-Érd 4 1 - 3 96-92 2*
*10. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 3 - 1 2 75-98 1*
*11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 4 - - 4 115-141 0*
*12. Kiskunhalas 3 - - 3 70-109 0*​



*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Idegenben győzött a Tatabánya*
2011. 09. 18. ​

<RIGHT>
*



*​ 

*A Tatabánya hatgólos győzelmet aratott a Kecskemét otthonában a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.*​ 


*Eredmények:*​ 
*Csurgó-Tata 40-23 (21-7)*
*Kecskemét - Tatabánya-Carbonex 28-34 (16-18)*​ 
*A tabella:*​ 
*1. MKB Veszprém 5 5 - - 194-120 10 pont*
*2. Pick-Szeged 4 4 - - 142-106 8*
*3. Csurgó 4 3 1 - 125-92 7*
*4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 4 3 - 1 116-99 6*
*5. FTC-PLER 4 2 - 2 132-120 4*
*6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 3 2 - 1 93-86 4*
*7. Kecskemét 4 2 - 2 112-116 4*
*8. Balatonfüred 3 1 1 1 70-81 3*
*9. Mezőkövesd 3 - - 3 71-86 0*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 3 - - 3 71-101 0*
*11. Tata 4 - - 4 102-144 0*
*12. Varioauto-Pécs 5 - - 5 128-205 0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Női kézilabda BL - A dán Randerst kapta a Győr*
2011. 09. 19. 17.17

 <RIGHT> 



*


A dán Randers jutott tovább a győriek csoportjába a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában.

*​*
*Az európai szövetség honlapja szerint a magyar elitcsapat október 1-jén vagy 2-án éppen a skandináv együttes otthonában kezdi meg szereplését a sorozatban.
A kvartettek első két helyezettje jut a középdöntőbe, a harmadikok a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe kerülnek át.
A másik magyar együttes, a DVSC-Fórum vasárnap a kvalifikáció zárásaként kikapott a német Buxtehudétől, így átkerült a KEK harmadik fordulójába, a 24 közé.


* A női BL főtáblás csoportjai:
A csoport: Mydtjylland (dán), Buducsnoszt Podgorica (montenegrói), Thüringer HC (német), Byasen (norvég)*​*
B csoport: Larvik (norvég), Krim Ljubljana (szlovén), Podravka Koprivnica (horvát), Viborg (dán)

C csoport: GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC, Hypo NÖ (osztrák), Metz (francia), Randers (dán)
​
D csoport: Oltchim Valcea (román), Itxako Navarra (spanyol), Dinamo Volgograd (orosz), Buxtehude (német)
​​** A Győr programja:
1. forduló (október 1/2.): Randers-Győr
2. forduló (október 9.): Győr-Metz
3. forduló (október 30.): Metz-Győr
4. forduló (november 5.): Győr-Randers
5. forduló (november 9.): Hypo NÖ-Győr
6. forduló (november 13.): Győr-Hypo NÖ

*​*
*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok nem tudná valaki megmondani hogy melyik tv ado fogja közvetíteni a györ és a veszprém bl meccseit! elöre is köszönöm


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 20)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Sziasztok nem tudná valaki megmondani hogy melyik tv ado fogja közvetíteni a györ és a veszprém bl meccseit! elöre is köszönöm


 
*"*a *Digi Sport Plusz,* mely az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség (EHF) marketingcsoportjától megszerezte a női és férfi Bajnokok Ligája közvetítési jogait. *Bár a Viasat 2008-ban öt évre(2013-ig) szóló megállapodást kötött az európai szövetséggel, az újonnan induló csatorna jobb ajánlatot tett le az EHF asztalára, így az egyenes kieséses szakasztól kezdve már nem a Viasat képernyője előtt izgulhatunk a magyar csapatok továbbjutásáért.* 
*A Digi Sport Plusz-on mindhárom magyar csapat mérkőzéseit élőben lehet majd követni,* ahogy a férfi Final Four-t és a női sorozat döntőjét is. A csatorna vállalta azt is, hogy minden egyes fordulóból egy-egy nem magyar érdekeltségű meccset is műsorára tűz, ahogy a Bajnokok Ligája hétvégi magazinját is.*"*



a magam részéről azért csak azt mondom erre...,hogy biza Mindenkivel egyetértek..., aki mélységesen felháborodt azon..., hogy egy olyan csatorna veszi át a kézilabda közvetitéseket..., amely nem rendelkezik országos!!! (jelentem a tányéros vétel sem mindenütt érhető el) lefedettséggel....más műsorszolgáltatók nem sugározzák a digi sportcsatornájának műsorait.... *szégyen..., hogy a szövetség nem harcol (vagy legalábbis nem hallottam eredményről) azért..., hogy a csapatainkat..., akik mellesleg nem akármilyen tornán szerepelnek láthassuk....azt hiszem..., hogy a magyar kézilabda eredményessége megkivánná..., hogy legalább a bl-közvetitések mindenki számára elérhetőek legyenek.*

*no majd meglátjuk...*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Szeptember 20)

TH6777 írta:


> *"*a *Digi Sport Plusz,* mely az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség (EHF) marketingcsoportjától megszerezte a női és férfi Bajnokok Ligája közvetítési jogait. *Bár a Viasat 2008-ban öt évre(2013-ig) szóló megállapodást kötött az európai szövetséggel, az újonnan induló csatorna jobb ajánlatot tett le az EHF asztalára, így az egyenes kieséses szakasztól kezdve már nem a Viasat képernyője előtt izgulhatunk a magyar csapatok továbbjutásáért.*
> *A Digi Sport Plusz-on mindhárom magyar csapat mérkőzéseit élőben lehet majd követni,* ahogy a férfi Final Four-t és a női sorozat döntőjét is. A csatorna vállalta azt is, hogy minden egyes fordulóból egy-egy nem magyar érdekeltségű meccset is műsorára tűz, ahogy a Bajnokok Ligája hétvégi magazinját is.*"*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Köszonöm a gyors válaszodat. valahogy sejtettem is hogy a digi sport fogja közvetíteni! valahol egyet értek veled, szerintem sem helyes hogy egy olyan csatorna kapta meg a közvetítési jogokat amely még magyarországon sem mindenki számára elérhetö! csak azt sajnálom hogy így sajnos egy meccset sem nézhetek majd, mivle nálunk Szlovákiában nem foghato a digi sport plus magyar adása! és sajnos nem engedhetem meg magamnak hogy nindem meccsre kijárjak! 

Amugy tudom hogy ez év márciusában voltak kezdeményezések az ellen hogy ne a fennt említett csatorna kapja meg a közvetítés jogait, de hát mindhiába! Azért sajnálom, mert ez nem segíti a kézilabda helyzetét!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 23)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Nyert a Veszprém és a Szeged*
2011. 09. 23. 21.01 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő MKB Veszprém és a Pick Szeged is könnyedén nyert pénteken a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaligában, így mindkét csapat továbbra is százszázalékos.
*​*
*
*Eredmények:
MKB Veszprém-Kecskemét 41-18 (22-7)
*​*
**Pick Szeged-Mezőkövesd 42-27 (18-11)

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Megszerezte első győzelmét a Dunaújváros
*2011. 09. 23. 22.12




 
 
*Két nyeretlen együttes csatáján a Dunaújváros a Békéscsaba vendégeként szerezte meg első sikerét a női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján.*


*Eredmények:
Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 22-33 (7-17)*​*​korábban:​Alcoa FKC - Siófok-Galérius Fürdő 21-28 (12-13)​*

*A tabella:
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 6 6 - 12 pont
2. Vác 3 3 - - 79- 48 6
3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 4 3 - 1 124-122 6
4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 4 2 1 1 112-112 5
5. DVSC-Fórum 3 2 - 1 91- 80 4
6. Szekszárd 4 2 - 2 115-135 4
7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 3 1 1 1 82- 86 3
8. Alcoa FKC 5 1 1 3 126-163 3
9. ÉTV-Érd 4 1 - 3 96- 92 2
10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 5 1 - 4 148-163 2
11. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 4 - 1 3 97-131 1
12. Kiskunhalas 3 - - 3 70-109 0*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 25)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Nyolc góllal nyert a Vác*





*


A Vác hazai környezetben nyolc góllal győzte le a Veszprém együttesét a női kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján.

Eredmény:
Vác - Veszprém-Barabás 34-26 (14-13)
*​*


 

​
**Férfi kézilabda NB I - Idegenben nyert a Csurgó
*​*
*






*A Csurgó öt góllal nyert a Tatabánya vendégeként a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.*


*Eredmények:
Tatabánya-Carbonex - Csurgó 21-26 (13-13)
FTC-PLER - Balatonfüred 24-18 (10-6)
B.Braun Gyöngyös - Orosháza-Alexandra 33-25 (15-13)
Varioauto-Pécs - Tata 32-24 (17-7)*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 7 7 - - 14 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 6 6 - - 207-155 12
3. Csurgó 5 4 1 - 151-113 9
4. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 5 4 - 1 159-143 8
5. FTC-PLER 6 3 - 3 182-166 6
6. Tatabánya-Carbonex 5 3 - 2 137-125 6
7. Kecskemét 5 2 - 3 130-157 4
8. Balatonfüred 5 1 1 3 110-128 3
9. Orosháza-Alexandra 5 1 - 4 124-160 2
10. Varioauto-Pécs 7 1 - 6 192-262 2
11. Mezőkövesd 5 - - 5 0
12. Tata 5 - - 5 0*​*
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Tabella
*2011. 09. 28. 07.11








*A papírformának megfelelően a címvédő Veszprém és a legutóbb második Szeged is magabiztosan nyert - mégpedig egyformán idegenben - kedden a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaligában.*


*Eredmények:
Csurgó-MKB Veszprém 26-36 (11-21)
Kecskemét-Pick Szeged 25-31 (12-15)*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 8 8 - - 311-192 16 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 7 7 - - 14
3. Csurgó 6 4 1 1 177-149 9
4. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 5 4 - 1 159-143 8
5. FTC-PLER 6 3 - 3 182-166 6
6. Tatabánya-Carbonex 5 3 - 2 137-125 6
7. Kecskemét 6 2 - 4 155-188 4
8. Balatonfüred 5 1 1 3 110-128 3
9. Orosháza-Alexandra 5 1 - 4 124-160 2
10. Varioauto-Pécs 7 1 - 6 192-262 2
11. Mezőkövesd 5 - - 0
12. Tata 5 - - 0*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Női kézilabda NB I: a Ferencváros elvette a Vác veretlenségét*



*A női kézilabda-bajnokság ötödik fordulójában a házigazda FTC-Rail Cargo Hungária 29–25-re győzött a mostanáig veretlen Váci NKSE ellen.*


* FTC-RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA–VÁC 29–25 (21–10)* ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Európai kézilabdakupák - "Belecsapnak" a magyarok*
2011. 09. 29. 11.58​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Nehéz ellenfelek várnak a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában érdekelt három magyar csapatra a csoportkör hétvégi nyitányán, ugyanakkor a női KEK-ben címvédőként induló FTC biztos esélyese a 24 közé jutásért rendezendő párharcnak.*​ 

Az MKB Veszprém a Kielce otthonában kezdi meg szereplését, és a lengyel csapat éppen hazai környezetben szerezte meg a szabadkártyás indulás jogát többek között a németek egyik elitgárdája, a Rhein-Neckar Löwen ellen. A magyar bajnok keretéből hiányzik a súlyos bokasérülése után lábadozó kapus, Fazekas Nándor. A felkészülés alatt Mocsai Lajos vezetőedzőnek több problémával is szembe kellett néznie, ráadásul váratlan, nagy arányú vereségek is "becsúsztak".
A Pick Szeged a kontinens egyik legjobbját, a német THW Kiel alakulatát fogadja, és már a pontszerzés is bravúr lenne. A Tisza-partján ugyancsak akadnak sérültek, ám a legerősebb összeállításban is nehéz lenne megállítani a vendégeket.
A női BL-ben a Győri Audi ETO KC papíron a leggyengébb csoportellenfelével, a több válogatott játékossal felálló dán Randersszel találkozik, amely selejtezős volt, ám hazai környezetben roppant veszélyes tud lenni. A magyar bajnok a nyáron megerősítette keretét, és most - kimondva-kimondatlanul - a BL-döntő a cél, az ehhez vezető úton pedig értékes pontokat kellene elcsípnie idegenben.
A női KEK-ben az FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria abszolút favorit az osztrák Korneuburg ellen. Ebben a kupában szintén a 24 közé igyekszik az Alcoa FKC, ám a székesfehérváriak csak a jövő héten lépnek pályára, amikor kétszer is vendégül látják a pályaválasztói jogáról lemondó izlandi Framot.​ 

*A hétvége programja:*
*férfi BL, 1. forduló:*
*---------------------*
*B csoport:*​

​*Kielce (lengyel)-MKB VESZPRÉM, vasárnap 15 ó*​ 
*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) - Füchse Berlin (német), vasárnap 16:45 ó*​ 
*Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán) - Atlético Madrid (spanyol), vasárnap 16:50*​ 
*D csoport:*
*Partizan Beograd (szerb)-Köbenhavn (dán), szombat 17 ó*​ 
*Montpellier (francia)-Ademar Leon (spanyol), vasárnap 17 ó*​ 
*PICK SZEGED-THW Kiel (német), vasárnap 19 ó*​ 
*A csoportokból az első négy jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.*​ 

*női BL, 1. forduló:*
*-------------------*
*C csoport:*
*Metz (francia)-Hypo NÖ (osztrák), szombat 18:30 ó*​

*Randers (dán)-GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC, vasárnap 15 ó*​ 
*A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a nyolccsapatos középdöntőbe, a csoportharmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.*​ 

*női KEK, a 24 közé jutásért:*
*----------------------------*
*1. mérkőzés:*​ 
*FTC-RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA - Korneuburg (osztrák), *​*szombat 18 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Női kézilabda KEK - Jótékonysági akció mellett kötelező a továbbjutás*
2011. 09. 29. 19.39

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Az osztrák Korneuburg elleni KEK-párharcból kötelező a továbbjutás a sorozatban címvédőként induló FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria női kézilabdacsapatának.
*​*
*

Elek Gábor vezetőedző, a 24 közé jutásért rendezendő első, szombati mérkőzést felvezető csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatón kiemelte: a mostani ellenfél a héten Németh András együttesével, a Hypo NÖ-vel játszott bajnokit, és a honfitárs kolléga tájékoztatása alapján felesleges videóelemzéssel múlatni az időt.​​_*"Azt hiszem, nem okozhat gondot, hogy most továbbjussunk, de utána már jöhetnek komoly ellenfelek. Véleményem szerint most erősebb a KEK mezőnye, mint az előző kiírásban, amikor 1978 után ismét nyerni tudtunk. A mostani premizálási elv alapján a négy közé jutást tűztük ki célul"*_ – tette hozzá Elek.​​A KEK-hez csatlakoznak a következő körben a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében elvérzett együttesek, például a Debrecen, majd a BL csoportköréből is érkeznek erős csapatok. A mostani szezonban hat ellenfél legyőzése szükséges a KEK-trófea elhódításához.
A szombati népligeti meccsen, a KEK-nyitányon a csapat vendégül látja a Down-alapítvány lakóotthonainak sportbarátait, akik közül sokan ferencvárosi szimpatizánsok.
Magyari Tímea, a lakóotthonok vezetője jelezte, hogy az általuk készített tárgyakat árulnak majd a mérkőzés napján a népligeti arénában.

*"Ez egyrészt anyagi segítséget jelent a számukra, másrészt nagyon jó lehetőség nyílik a fogyatékosok és nem fogyatékosok találkozására" – tette hozzá Magyari Tímea.
*​*
*A csapat új aranyfokozatú támogatója lett az Orangeways Drinks Kft., az erről szóló megállapodást most írták alá.
​
​

*Sportcsillagok Fala - Újabb két kézlenyomattal bővült a gyűjtemény*
2011. 09. 29. 18.14


 <RIGHT> ​*Radulovics Bojána olimpiai és világbajnoki ezüstérmes kézilabdázó, valamint Veres Richárd kick-box világ- és Európa bajnok örökítette meg kézlenyomatát és aláírását csütörtökön a Hemingway Alapítvány által létrehozott Magyar Sportcsillagok Fala számára.​*
Simicskó István, a Honvédelmi Minisztérium parlamenti államtitkára, a Bp. Honvéd elnöke, a kezdeményezés támogatója elmondta, hogy régóta figyelemmel kíséri a világhírű versenyzők kézlenyomatát "nemzeti kincsként gyűjtő és őrző" Sportcsillagok Falának bővülését. Emlékeztetett rá, hogy mostanáig 155 olimpiai és világbajnok, illetve érmes "tenyerelt", és a kincsek a TF aulájában láthatók, majd hozzátette: az utókor számára fennmaradó lenyomatok igen értékesek, hiszen kiváló sportolók kezeiről készültek.




Vetési Iván, a kézilabda-szövetség elnöke Radulovics Bojána méltatásakor kiemelte, hogy a Szabadkáról 1994-ben áttelepült és azóta magyar klubokban játszó, majd 2000-ben honosított versenyzőt kétszer választották a világ legjobbjának, emellett több világverseny gólkirálya volt.
"Sokszor az orvosi figyelmeztetés ellenére is vállalta a játékot a csapatért, vagyis nemcsak a keze, a szíve is aranyat ér, méltán lehet mindenki példaképe."
A kick-box-szövetség képviseletében Király István elnökségi tag, a semi-contact szakág szövetségi kapitánya Veres Richárdról szólva kiemelte, hogy a világ- és Európa-bajnok nem csupán a sportban nyújt követendő teljesítményt, hanem a hétköznapi életben is, rendszeresen segíti ugyanis a hátrányos helyzetű gyerekeket, nem felejtve el, hogy egykor ő is ilyen körülmények közül indult. Mint mondta, sportolás és mások megsegítése tölti ki az életét.
A két sportolónak Bánki Erik, az Országgyűlés sport- és turizmus bizottságának elnöke segített a "tenyerelésben", majd a jeles eseményre emlékeztető szobrot nyújtott át nekik.
Radulovics Bojána köszönetnyilvánításában sikeres kézilabdás múltjáról beszélt, és örömét fejezte ki, hogy a sportágban maradhatott, s a Dunaújvárosban nyílt kézilabda-akadémián dolgozhat. Veres Richárd álomnak nevezte, hogy 19 évesen megbecsült sportcsillagoké közé kerülhetett a kézlenyomata. Köszönetet mondott edzőjének, aki segített neki kiemelkedni a nehéz körülmények közül, és nem hagyta elkallódni.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Magabiztos debreceni siker*
2011. 10. 01. 04.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


A házigazda Debrecen magabiztos győzelmet aratott a Békéscsaba felett a női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján.
*​*
**Eredmény:
**DVSC-Fórum - Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 28-20 (14-10)*
*korábban:
Szekszárd-Alcoa FKC 27-29 (10-13)
*​*
*​*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Fölényes tatabányai siker a szomszédvári csatában








A házigazda Tatabánya fölényes, 19 gólos győzelmet aratott a Tata felett Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki játéknapján.

​

Eredmények:
Tatabánya-Carbonex - Tata 38-19 (20-13)
Balatonfüred - B.Braun Gyöngyös 26-25 (13-14)


​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Női kézilabda KEK: kiütéses győzelemmel kezdett a címvédő FTC*


*A címvédő FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria női kézilabdacsapata az előzetes esélyeknek megfelelően könnyed győzelemmel kezdett a KEK-ben. Az osztrák élvonal újonca, az Union Korneuburg nem volt egy súlycsoportban a magyar csapattal, az FTC 28–12-es félidő után végül 51–18-re nyert.*

*FTC-RAIL CARGO HUNGÁRIA*–UNION KORNEUBURG (osztrák) *51–18* (28–12)​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 2)

*KÉZILABDA BL *
*Az MKB a Kielce otthonában tudott nyerni, míg a Győr Randersben maradt alul*

*Felemás magyar mérleg: biztos veszprémi siker; ETO-vereség*

*Két magyar csapat is idegenben kezdte meg szereplését a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában: a férfiaknál az MKB Veszprém magabiztosan nyert a Kielce otthonában, míg a nőknél a Győri Audi ETO KC vereséggel távozott Randersből.*








*KIELCE–MKB VESZPRÉM: BIZTOSAN NYERTEK IVÁNCSIKÉK*


A lengyel válogatott gerincét adja a bajnoki ezüstérmes klub, amellyel hét és két éve is összeakadt a Veszprém a BL-ben. Akkor két-két győzelemmel zárt a Kielce ellen, amely az idén selejtezőt vívott a főtáblára kerülésért. Ennek során – igaz, saját csarnokában – a Valladolidot és a Löwent is megverte.
Kihagyott helyzetekkel indult a B-csoport nyitó meccse, majd Iváncsik Gergő találta meg az utat a lengyelek kapujába, kétszer is indítás után volt eredményes. A csarnokot teljesen megtöltő lengyel szurkolók hiába biztatták kedvenceiket, Mocsai Lajos együttese az ihletett formában védő Mirko Alilovicnak köszönhetően demoralizáló rajtot vett (1–6). Bogdan Wenta 9–3 után kérte ki idejét, de utána is tovább nőtt az előny. Szmal teljesítménye is visszaesett, míg Iváncsikék rendre be tudtak találni a szélről. A szünet előtt „befagyott" a különbség, 17–10-re vezetett az MKB a szünetben. 
A folytatásban sem változott a játék képe, a 35. percben már 10–20 volt az állás. A biztos vezetés tudatában alábbhagyott a veszprémiek koncentrációja, aminek következtében feljebb zárkózott a Kielce (20–25). Ennek ellenére uralta a meccset az MKB, Alilovoc hetest is hárított, míg Mocsai a meccs végéig tartó küzdésre hívta fel játékosai figyelmét.
Pérez Carlos és Császár Gábor góljai bebiztosították a sikert a hajrában, a vége 29–25 lett az MKB-nak. Előzetesen tartani lehetett a meccstől, mivel a magyar bajnok felkészülése nem volt problémamentes, ám az első negyedóra parádéja megalapozta a fontos sikert. A Veszprém jövő szombaton a dán Bjerringbro-Silkeborg együttesét fogadja.


*RANDERS–GYŐR: DÁNIAI VERESÉGGEL KEZDETT AZ ETO*

Ahogy arra előzetesen számítani lehetett, az egyik legnehezebb meccsét játszotta az ETO Dániában. Masson nagyon jól kezdett a Randers kapujában, az ellenfél pedig 3–0-ra elhúzott. A Győr 4–3-ra felzárkózott, de egy kiállítás megtörte a lendületet. A magyar csapat támadójátéka koránt sem volt lendületes, mint az megszokhattuk, ezt Konkoly Csaba is szóvá tette időkérésében 9–4-es dán előnynél. 
Pálinger Katalin váltotta Lundét, de nehezen tudott csak felzárkózni az ETO, pedig azt nem lehetett mondani, hogy ne küzdöttek volna a lányok. 12–10-nél felcsillant a remény az egyenlítésre, de a szünet előtti utolsó percek a Randersé voltak, így 15–11-re ismét elment az ellenfél.
A második félidőben sem tudott igazán közel kerülni az egálhoz az ETO, a Randers rendre vissza tudta állítani a négygólos különbséget. Az 50. percben 24–19-nél kérte ki idejét Konkoly, sikerült feljebb is zárkóznia az ETO-nak, de a döntő pillanatokban hibáztak a játékosok, ráadásul Amorimot is a legrosszabbkor küldték ki két percre. Nem sikerült így az egyenlítés, a Randers hat góllal (29–23) nyert. 
A Győr - amely nem titkoltan a BL-döntőt célozta meg - jövő vasárnap az osztrák Hypo NÖ-t kiütő francia Metzet fogadja. Mivel most nem sikerült nyerni, ezért fontos lenne begyűjteni a két pontot.


*KÉZILABDA BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*FÉRFIAK*​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*B-CSOPORT, 1. FORDULÓ*​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kielce (lengyel)–MKB Veszprém 25–29 (10–17)*


*NŐK*
*C-CSOPORT, 1. FORDULÓ*

*Randers (dán)–Győri Audi ETO KC 29–23 (15–11)*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 2)

Gratulálok a veszprémi csapatnak, nagyon jól játszottak! Csak így tovább és a Final4 ig meg ne álljanak! 
hol találhatok részletes közvetítést vagy összefoglalást? esetleg valahol viedo? ugyan is nem láttam a meccset, illetve csak egy gyors össze foglalot a digi oldalán! ezért nem tudok hozzá szólni a meccshez.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Tabella

* 

*





*​*
**A női kézilabda NB I szerdai mérkőzésén:*

*DVSC-Fórum - ÉTV-Érd 32-30 (17-17)*


*A tabella:
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 6 6 - - 12 pont
2. DVSC-Fórum 6 5 - 1 183-157 10
3. Vác 5 4 - 1 138-103 8
4. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 5 4 - 1 153-147 8
5. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 5 3 1 1 144-141 7
6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 5 2 1 2 138-149 5
7. Alcoa FKC 6 2 1 3 155-190 5
8. Szekszárd 5 2 - 3 142-164 4
9. ÉTV-Érd 6 1 - 5 155-156 2
10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 5 1 - 4 148-163 2
11. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 5 - 1 4 117-159 1
12. Kiskunhalas 5 - - 0*​*​*

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Tabella

* 

*





A Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai játéknapján:*

*Varioauto-Pécs - Balatonfüred 28-28 (15-13)
Pick Szeged-Csurgó 36-26 (18-13)*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 8 8 - - 16 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 8 8 - - 274-206 16
3. Csurgó 7 4 1 2 203-185 9
4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 6 4 - 2 175-144 8
5. FTC-PLER 7 4 - 3 213-188 8
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 6 4 - 2 184-169 8
7. Balatonfüred 7 2 2 3 164-181 6
8. Kecskemét 6 2 - 4 155-188 4
9. Orosháza-Alexandra 6 2 - 4 161-195 4
10. Varioauto-Pécs 9 1 1 7 255-327 3
11. Mezőkövesd 6 - - 6 148-199 0
12. Tata 6 - - 6 145-214 0*


*Elfogyott a tatai kézilabdacsapat pénze, visszaléphet az NB I-től*





*


Az önkormányzat és a Tatai Honvéd Atlétikai Club (THAC) közötti, ötven millió forintos támogatásról szóló vita miatt elfogyott a kézilabdacsapat pénze, ezért visszaléphet az NB I-ből. A következő két meccset, az Orosháza és a Pécs ellen már az utolsó tartalékokból, a megmérettetés miatt játsszák le.

*Komáromi Lajos (Fidesz) elmondta, az önkormányzat korábban határozatot fogadott el, hogy ötvenmillió forinttal támogatja a klub kézilabda-szakosztályát, ez volt az NB I-es nevezés feltétele. A pénzt azonban nem kapták meg, mert Komáromi szerint a polgármester a támogatásért cserébe beleszólást kér a klub ügyeibe, saját kezűleg kíván elnököt jelölni, ezt azonban az együttes nem fogadja el.
Michl József polgármester elmondta, teljesen természetesnek tartja, hogy a korábbinál ötször nagyobb támogatással az önkormányzat jogot formálhasson az elnök jelölésére, de ez nem diktátum, az önkormányzat azzal fog szerződést kötni, akit a klub megválaszt.
Komáromi Lajos tájékoztatása szerint a támogatási szerződésben kikötötték, hogy a THAC szeptember 1-ig szponzoroktól gyűjtsön össze 30 millió forintot. Sikertelenség esetén az önkormányzat kipótolja a hiányzó összeget, de tulajdonjogot akar bejegyeztetni az egyesület ingatlanjaira. A THAC ügyvezető elnöke sérelmezte továbbá, hogy a támogatásért le kellene mondaniuk egy tízmillió forintos követelésről a várossal szemben, ugyanis ennyi pénzért újították fel a kajakházat, majd az önkormányzat a létesítményt és a szakosztályt elvette tőlük.
A polgármester rámutatott, hogy az önkormányzatnak kézpénzben nincs ötvenmillió forintja a csapat támogatásra. Tízmilliót tud adni idén, tízmilliót tavasszal, a további 30 millió forintot pedig nem működési keretből, hanem a városfejlesztésre félretett pénzekből biztosítaná, úgy, hogy a város ingatlant venne a THAC-tól, majd később visszavásárolná.
Michl József szerint az ügyvezető elnöknek küldöttközgyűlést kellene összehívni és az új elnök megválasztásáig le kellene mondania, azonban a gyűlés összehívására nem került sor. A polgármester hozzátette, saját keretéből utalt el egymillió forintot, hogy a csapat a szeptember 17-i mérkőzést le tudja játszani.
Komáromi Lajos elmondta, a THAC eddig 12 millió forintot költött önerejéből az NB I-re, de jelen pillanatban már nincs pénz a számlán. "Nem vagyok hajlandó visszaléptetni a csapatot, mert az önkormányzat legutóbb úgy határozott, hogy folytatják velünk a tárgyalásokat és a visszaléptetéssel magamra vállalnám a felelősséget, hogy a csapatot három osztállyal visszaminősítik és ki kell fizetnünk másfél millió forint büntetést" - tette hozzá.
Úgy vélte, hogy a visszaminősítés a sportág végét jelentené Tatán, ezért a férfi kézilabda-szakosztály megmentése érdekében átadná a szakosztály működtetési jogát Tata önkormányzatának, azzal, hogy az önkormányzat jelölje ki a szakosztály elnökét.
*Michl József polgármester elmondta, az önkormányzat nem akar sportszakosztályt működtetni, így nem kívánja átvenni a csapatot és a testület határozata értelmében folytatják az egyeztetést a klubbal.
*​*
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Javíthat a Szeged és a Győr a kézi BL-ben*​ 

*A kézilabda Bajnokok Ligáját vereséggel nyitó Pick Szeged és Győri Audi ETO KC egyformán javíthat a hétvégén, amelynek programjában hét magyar vonatkozású mérkőzés is szerepel.*
A férfi BL-ben a Tisza-partiak a világ egyik elitgárdáját, a német THW Kielt fogadták, és egy félidőig bírták a szédületes tempót, a vége azonban 12 gólos vereség lett (38-26). Vasárnap a belgrádi győzelemmel rajtoló Köbenhavn lesz az ellenfél, és a dán főváros együttese otthon esélyesebbnek számít, mint Skaliczki László vezetőedző alakulata. A D csoport nagy hármasa - Kiel, Ademar Leon, Montpellier - mögött az utolsó, negyedik továbbjutó helyért nagy a harc, és ennek egyik epizódja lesz a Szeged újabb fellépése.
A B csoportban az MKB Veszprém szinte végig kiválóan játszva 29-25-re nyert a lengyelországi Kielcében, és bizonyította, hogy változatlanul komolyan kell vele számolni, nyoma sem volt a felkészülési szakaszban mutatott gyengébb játéknak. Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző brigádjára egy másik dán csapat, a Bjerringbro-Silkeborg vár, amelynek a Veszprém Arénában minimális az esélye a pontszerzésre.​ 
A női BL-ben a kimondottan döntőre vágyó Győr 29-23-ra kikapott a dán Randers otthonában, és nem engedhet meg még egy botlást, főleg nem hazai pályán a győzelemmel kezdő francia Metz ellen. Az ETO-nak fontos lenne mindkét pont begyűjtése, máskülönben nagy hátrányba kerül két legerősebb riválisával szemben.
A női KEK-ben az FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria megsemmisítő, 51-18-as csapást mért az osztrák Korneuburgra, a 24 közé jutásért rendezendő visszavágó merő formalitás. Az Alcoa FKC az izlandi Fram ellen nem számít ennyire egyértelműen jobbnak, de jelzésértékű, hogy az északiak lemondtak pályaválasztói jogukról, és mindkét meccs Székesfehérvárott lesz a hétvégén.
A férfi EHF Kupában a Balatonfürednek nem okozhat gondot a luxemburgi Berchem, ugyanakkor a Tatabánya Carbonex a görög PAOK ellen nem mehet biztosra, a szaloniki együttes például a BL 2009/10-es kiírásában hazai környezetben legyőzte a Pick Szegedet.​ 

*A magyar csapatok hétvégi programja*​ 
*Szombat:*
*Férfi BL, 2. forduló, B csoport:*​ 
*MKB Veszprém - Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán) 18:15 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *​ 
*1. MKB Veszprém 2 pont (29-25), *
*2. Atlético Madrid 2 (30-27), *
*3. Csehovszki Medvegyi és Füchse Berlin 1-1 (31-31), *
*5. Bjerringbro-Silkeborg 0 (27-30), *
*6. Kielce 0 (25-29). *​ 
*A csoportokból az első négy jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.*​ 
*Női KEK, a 24 közé jutásért:*​ 
*1. mérkőzés:*​ 
*Fram (izlandi) - Alcoa FKC, Székesfehérvár 18 ó*​ 
*visszavágó: *
*Korneuburg (osztrák) - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 18 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 18-51)*​ 
*Férfi EHF Kupa, 32. közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés:*​ 
*PAOK (görög) - Tatabánya-Carbonex 17 ó*
*Berchem (luxemburgi)-Balatonfüred 20 ó*​ 

*Vasárnap:*​ 
*Férfi BL, 2. forduló, D csoport:*
*Köbenhavn (dán) - Pick Szeged 16:50 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. THW Kiel 2 pont (38-26), *
*2. Köbenhavn 2 (31-25), *
*3. Montpellier 2 (38-34), *
*4. Ademar Leon 0 (34-38), *
*5. Partizan Beograd 0 (25-31), *
*6. Pick Szeged 0 (26-38). *​ 
*A csoportokból az első négy jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.*​ 
*Női BL, 2. forduló, C csoport:*​ 
*Győri Audi ETO KC - Metz (francia) 15 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. Metz 2 pont (30-21), *
*2. Randers 2 (29-23), *
*3. Győr 0 (23-29), *
*4. Hypo NÖ 0 (21-30) .*​ 
*A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a nyolccsapatos középdöntőbe, a csoportharmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.*​ 
*Női KEK, a 24 közé jutásért:*

*visszavágó: Alcoa FKC-Fram (izlandi) 18 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 9)

*Férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa - Füredi győzelem Luxemburgban*
2011. 10. 09. 05.00 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Balatonfüred nyolcgólos győzelmet aratott a luxemburgi Berchem otthonában a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupában, a 32 közé jutásért rendezett párharc első, szombati mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
*Férfi EHF Kupa, 32. közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés:*
* 
Berchem (luxemburgi)-Balatonfüred 23-31 (11-15)
-----------------------------------------------

**A magyar csapat tájékoztatása szerint találkozó legeredményesebb játékosa a 11 találatig jutó Zdolik volt.
*​*
**A visszavágót jövő vasárnap rendezik Balatonfüreden.

Korábban:
PAOK (görög) - Tatabánya-Carbonex 23-27 (10-13)
*​*
*

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Először nyert a Tata
*2011. 10. 09. 04.07






* 
Az eddig pont nélküli újonc Tata kilenc góllal legyőzte a vendég Orosházát, míg az FTC-PLER jó hajrájának köszönhetően mentett pontot a Kecskemét ellen a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.*

*Eredmények:
FTC-PLER - Kecskemét 20-20 (9-14)
Tata - Orosháza-Alexandra 30-21 (13-13)*​*​korábban:​B.Braun Gyöngyös-Mezőkövesd 25-20 (12-10)​*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 8 8 - - 311-192 16 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 8 8 - - 16
3. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 7 5 - 2 209-189 10
4. FTC-PLER 8 4 1 3 233-208 9
5. Csurgó 7 4 1 2 203-185 9
6. Tatabánya-Carbonex 6 4 - 2 175-144 8
7. Balatonfüred 7 2 2 3 164-181 6
8. Kecskemét 7 2 1 4 175-208 5
9. Orosháza-Alexandra 7 2 - 5 182-225 4
10. Varioauto-Pécs 9 1 1 7 255-327 3
11. Tata 7 1 - 6 175-235 2
12. Mezőkövesd 7 - - 7 168-224 0*


*Női kézilabda BL - Kikapott a Hypo*
2011. 10. 09. 02.30 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Az osztrák Hypo NÖ ugyan sokáig vezetett, ám végül egy góllal kikapott a vendég dán Randerstől a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 2. fordulójában, a győri érdekeltségű C csoportban.

*​*
*Németh András vezetőedző, valamint Temes Bernadett és Rédei-Soós Viktória csapata így második találkozóját is elveszítette a sorozatban.

*Női BL, 2. forduló, C csoport: 
Hypo NÖ (osztrák)-Randers (dán) 28-29 (19-14)
---------------------------------------------

**Vasárnap:
**Győri Audi ETO KC - Metz (francia) 15 ó

Az állás: *
*1. Randers 4 pont/2 mérkőzés, *
*2. Metz 2/1, *
*3. Győr 0/1 (23-29), *
*4. Hypo NÖ 0/2 (49-59)*​*​**A csoportokból az első két helyezett jut a nyolccsapatos középdöntőbe, a csoportharmadikok átkerülnek a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.
*​*
*​*Női kézilabda KEK - A 24 között az FTC, magabiztos Alcoa








A címvédő FTC kettős győzelemmel jutott a 24 közé a női kézilabda KEK-ben, míg az Alcoa FKC magabiztos kilencgólos győzelmet aratott a pályaválasztói jogáról lemondott izlandi Fram elleni első, szombati mérkőzésen.
​


Női KEK, a 24 közé jutásért:
1. mérkőzés: 
Fram (izlandi) - Alcoa FKC 22-31 (11-19)
----------------------------------------
A mérkőzés legjobbja a kilenc gólig jutott alcoás Triscsuk volt.

A vasárnap 18 órai - formalitásnak ígérkező - visszavágót, amelynek már az Alcoa lesz a pályaválasztója, ugyancsak Székesfehérváron rendezik.


Visszavágó: 
Korneuburg (osztrák) - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 23-44 (10-19)
------------------------------------------------------------

Továbbjutott: az FTC, kettős győzelemmel.​​A legeredményesebb a nyolcgólos Szucsánszki volt.
A magyar csapat egy hete 51-18-ra ütötte ki riválisát, és most sem volt mitől tartania.​A következő forduló sorsolását kedden tartják Bécsben.

​


​*
​*

​*​


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 9)

*HAJRÁ FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria !!!*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 9)

*Meg van a 2. győzelem is az MKB Veszprémnél!*

MKB VEszprém - Bjeringbro Silkeborg 32:25, (17:11)

Tegnap felejthetetlen élményben volt részem, élöben az Arénában nézhettem végig az MKB tegnapi meccsét. Valami fergeteges élmény volt. Voltam már az arénában többször is, de ez most valami más volt. És most néhány szót szólnék a tegnapi meccsről:
Remekül kezedett az MKB, már az elsö percektől kezdve ők irányították a mérközést. Szép támadásokat vezettek, és a kidolgozott akciókból majdnem mindig gól született. A magyar kapuban Alilovič parádézott. Úgy gondolom a csapatot Marko Vujin vitte a hátán, a meccs végére egészen 8 gólig jutott, és ezzel ö volt a legeredményesebb magyar játékos. öt követte a sorban a hat gólos Császár Gábor, aki szintén remekül játszott. Az elsö félidö végén a mieink 6 gólos elönnyel vonultak az öltözöbe. 
Félideji eredmény: *17:11*
Aztán következett a második félidö, ami nem hozott túl sok változást. Bár a második félidő lején mintha elaludtak volna a fiúk, ugyanis a dánok felzárkóztak egészen két gólig mikor a csapat észbe kapott. Nem volt nagyon durva a meccs, az elsö kiállításra a második félidö 20. percéig kellett várni ekkor tölünk llyés kényszerült két perces pihenöre, majd az elenféltől a 39. percben ugyan ez várt Hansenre. Büntetö sem túl sok volt a meccsen, a magyar gárdának mindössze 2, amiböl Vujin egyet el is hibázott. A meccs végére ugyan felegedtek kicsit a fiúk, de még így is *32:25*-re nyerték a meccset.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 10)

*Női kézilabda KEK - A 24 között az Alcoa is*






*


A címvédő FTC után az Alcoa FKC is kettős győzelemmel jutott a 24 közé a női kézilabda KEK-ben.
*​*
*

A székesfehérváriak vasárnap három góllal verték az izlandi Fram csapatát, amely lemondott a pályaválasztói jogáról, így a hétvégén kétszer szerepelt idegenben.


*Női KEK, a 24 közé jutásért:
visszavágó:*​*
Alcoa FKC - Fram (izlandi) 29-26 (13-15)
----------------------------------------
Továbbjutott: az Alcoa, kettős győzelemmel
​
**A két együttes szombati mérkőzésén az Alcoa 31-22-re győzött.

Szombaton játszották:
Visszavágó: 
Korneuburg (osztrák) - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 23-44 (10-19)
------------------------------------------------------------
Továbbjutott: az FTC, kettős győzelemmel.
*​*
*

*A következő forduló sorsolását kedden tartják Bécsben.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 12)

*A magyar női válogatott kerete az októberi Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre*








*Karl Erik Böhn szövetségi kapitány kijelölte a magyar női válogatott keretét az Európa-bajnoki csoportselejtező jövő heti, dupla fordulójára. Az egy találkozón szerepeltethető 16 játékost az EHF-nek hivatalosan leadott 28-as keret tagjai közül az adott mérkőzés előtti technikai értekezleten kell megnevezni. *

*A listán összesen négy, az október 17-től Szombathelyen együtt készülő 18 fős keretben két újonc, a debreceni irányító, Hornyák Dóra és az érdi jobbátlövő, Kovács Anna szerepel.*

*A szűkített, 18 fős keret tagjai:*

*Kapusok:* HERR Orsolya (Siófok KC-Galerius Fürdő), KISS Éva (Veszprém Barabás KC);
*Jobbszélsők:* BÓDI Bernadett (Siófok KC-Galerius Fürdő), KOVACSICZ Mónika (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria);
*Jobbátlövők:* HORNYÁK Ágnes (Győri Audi ETO KC), KOVÁCS Anna (ÉTV-Érdi VSE), RÉDEI-SOÓS Viktória (Hypo NÖ, osztrák)
*Irányítók:* GÖRBICZ Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), HORNYÁK Dóra (DVSC-FÓRUM), SZUCSÁNSZKI Zita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria);
*Beállók:* CIFRA Anita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), SZABÓ Valéria (Zvezda Zvenigorod, orosz), SZAMORÁNSKY Piroska (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria);
*Balátlövők:* BULATH Anita (Veszprém Barabás KC), SZEKERES Klára (ÉTV-Érdi VSE), TOMORI Zsuzsanna (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria);
*Balszélsők:* VÉRTEN Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC), VINCZE Melinda (ÉTV-Érdi VSE).

*A 28 fős keret további tagjai:*
TRIFFA Ágnes (kapus, DVSC-FÓRUM), BOGDANOVIC Annamária (irányító, Siófok KC-Galerius Fürdő), CSÁKI Viktória (jobbszélső, DVSC-FÓRUM), HORVÁTH Bernadett (beálló, Alcoa FKC), JUHÁSZ Gabriella (balszélső, Veszprém Barabás KC), KOVACSICS Anikó (irányító, Győri Audi ETO KC), ORBÁN Adrienn (jobbszélső, Győri Audi ETO KC), SOPRONYI Anett (jobbátlövő, DVSC-FÓRUM), TÁPAI Szabina (irányító, Váci NKSE), ZÁCSIK Szandra (balátlövő, FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)


*A magyar válogatott programja a 2012. évi Európa-bajnokság selejtezőjének 1-2. fordulójában:
*​*
*
*2011. október 19. (szerda) 18:00, Szombathely: **Magyarország–Azerbajdzsán* TV: SportKlub (élő)
​
*2011. október 23. (vasárnap) 16:30, Mogilev: Fehéroroszország–Magyarország (helyi idő: 17:30)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 13)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Tabella
*2011. 10. 13. 04.20 






 
*Az Érd hazai környezetben rendkívül szoros csatában 31-30-ra legyőzte az Alcoa FKC együttesét a női kézilabda NB I szerdai mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
ÉTV-Érd - Alcoa FKC 31-30 (14-13)*

*A tabella:
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 6 6 - - 12 pont
2. Vác 6 5 - 1 166-130 10
3. DVSC-Fórum 6 5 - 1 183-157 10
4. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 5 4 - 1 153-147 8
5. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 5 3 1 1 144-141 7
6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 5 2 1 2 138-149 5
7. Alcoa FKC 7 2 1 4 185-221 5
8. ÉTV-Érd 7 2 - 5 186-186 4
9. Szekszárd 5 2 - 3 142-164 4
10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 5 1 - 4 148-163 2
11. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 6 - 1 5 144-187 1
12. Kiskunhalas 5 - - 0*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 15)

*Mocsai keretet hirdetett a szerbiai Négy Nemzet Kupájára








Kihirdette a november elején, Szerbiában sorra kerülő Négy Nemzet Kupájára készülő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott keretét Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány.
​
A handballnet.hu csütörtöki közleménye szerint a 18 fős együttes október 31-től Szegeden készül a tornára, amelyen a házigazda szerbek mellett a horvátokkal és a csehekkel találkozik.

A keret:
-------- 
Kapusok: Tatai Péter (Pick Szeged), Mikler Roland (Pick Szeged) 
​
Jobbszélsők: Gulyás Péter (MKB Veszprém KC), Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex KC), Iváncsik Tamás (MKB Veszprém KC) 
​
Jobbátlövők: Ancsin Gábor (Pick Szeged), Laluska Balázs (MKB Veszprém KC), Mocsai Tamás (SG Flensburg, német) 
​
Irányítók: Császár Gábor (MKB Veszprém KC), Nagy Kornél (Dunkerque HB, francia), Lékai Máté (Pick Szeged) 
​
Beállók: Schuch Timuzsin (MKB Veszprém KC), Szöllősi Szabolcs (Csurgói KK), Zubai Szabolcs (Pick Szeged) 
​
Balátlövők: Ilyés Ferenc (MKB Veszprém KC), Putics Barna (Vfl Gummersbach, német) 
​
Balszélsők: Iváncsik Gergő (MKB Veszprém KC), Vadkerti Attila (Pick Szeged)

Tartalékok: Liszkai Szilveszter (kapus, MKB Veszprém KC), Halász Máté (irányító, B.Braun Gyöngyös), Herbert Gábor (beálló, Csurgói KK), Katzirz Dávid (balátlövő, Csurgói KK), Pálos Gábor (balszélső, FTC-PLER).

A torna programja:
------------------
november 3., csütörtök (Nis): 
​
Magyarország–Szerbia 18 ó
Horvátország–Csehország 20 ó
​
november 5., péntek (Versec): 
​
Szerbia–Csehország 18 ó 
Magyarország-Horvátország 20 ó
​
november 6., szombat (Belgrád): 
​
Szerbia–Horvátország 18 ó 
Magyarország-Csehország 20 ó
​*

*Női kézilabda NB I - Könnyed győri siker
*​*
*






*A címvédő Győr nagyon magabiztosan győzte le a vendég Békéscsaba együttesét a női kézilabda NB I pénteki mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
Győri Audi ETO KC - Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 33-25 (17-8)*

*A tabella:
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 7 7 - - 14 pont
2. Vác 6 5 - 1 166-130 10
3. DVSC-Fórum 6 5 - 1 183-157 10
4. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 5 4 - 1 153-147 8
5. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 5 3 1 1 144-141 7
6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 5 2 1 2 138-149 5
7. Alcoa FKC 7 2 1 4 185-221 5
8. ÉTV-Érd 7 2 - 5 186-186 4
9. Szekszárd 5 2 - 3 142-164 4
10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 5 1 - 4 148-163 2
11. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 7 - 1 6 169-220 1
12. Kiskunhalas 5 - - 5 0*​*​*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 16)

*Elszemvedte idei első vereségét az MKB Veszprém csapata.*

A bajnokok ligája 3. fordulójában az MKB Veszprém csapata spanyolországban az Altetico Madrid otthonában vendégeskedett. Hát szó mi szó a magyarok számára nem épp kedvezö eredménnyel zárult a mai mérközés. Ugyanis a magyar csapatnak nem sikerült a pontszerzés, és immáron meg van az MKB Veszprém elsö veresége a bajnokok ligája kiírásában. 
Az elsö félidöben a Veszprém csapata nagyon jól kezdett, az elsö percekben könnyen megszereték a vezetést, de a spanyolok sem maradtak le tölünk. Fej - fej mellett haladtak a csapatok, hol a magyarok, hol a spanyolok jutottak elönyhöz. A szünet elött a spanyolok 2 gólos vezetéssel vonulhattak az öltözöbe. 
*A félidei eredmény: Atletico Madrid - MKB Veszprém 17:15.*
A második félidö aztán nem teljesen alakult úgy ahogy a magyarok szerették volna. A spanyolok egy fokozattal feljebb kapcsolva sorra lötték a gólokat és a veszprémiek nem tudták tartani velük az iramot. Talán mindha a veszprémiek lélekben már feladták volna, nem tudom, ugyan voltak lövések, róbálkzások, de mintha a Veszprémi csapat elfelejtett volna védekezni. És hát sajnos még Alilovič védései sem segítettek sokszor. A spanyol csapat lerohanásokból, labdaszerzésekböl sorra gólokat dobott. Így aztán a vége* 37:28.*

Úgy gondolom a veszprém csapatából valami hiányzott. Most Mocsai Lajosnak nem sikerült ugy összerakni a csapatát. Ugyan Vujin elég sok játék lehetöséghez jutott, de sajnos most az ö góljai sem tudták megmenteni a veszprémi csapatot a vereségtöl. Bár szeintem nincs abban semmi kivetnivaló hogy ma kikapott a csapat, az Atletico Madrid, nehezebb ellenfél, mint az elözöek akikkel eddig a csapat megmérközött.
Remélem az MKB a jövö héten kiköszörüli a csorbát, és szebb, jobb, és megfontoltabb játékkal megnyeri a soron következö párharcot.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 17)

*Férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa - A Tatabánya is a 32 között*
2011. 10. 17. 01.21 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Balatonfüred után a Tatabánya is kettős győzelemmel jutott be a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa legjobb 32 csapata közé, miután az idegenbeli négygólos siker után a vasárnapi hazai visszavágón 29-25-re legyőzte a görög PAOK együttesét.
*​*
*

*Férfi EHF Kupa, a 32 közé jutásért, visszavágó:
*​*
**Tatabánya-Carbonex - PAOK (görög) 29-25 (17-6)
*​*
**Továbbjutott: a Tatabánya, kettős győzelemmel, 56-48-as gólkülönbséggel.

korábban:
**Balatonfüred-Berchem (luxemburgi) 25-23 (11-9)
*​*
**Továbbjutott: a Balatonfüred, kettős győzelemmel, 56-46-os gólkülönbséggel.

**A következő forduló sorsolását kedden tartják Bécsben.
*​*
*


*Női kézilabda NB I - Fehérvári siker*


*



*
* 

* 
*A női kézilabda NB I vasárnapi játéknapján:*

*Alcoa FKC - Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 36-29 (19-13)
*​*
*
*Az állás:
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 7 7 - - 14 pont
2. Vác 7 6 - 1 195-158 12
3. DVSC-Fórum 7 5 - 2 209-186 10
4. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 6 5 - 1 184-174 10
5. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 6 3 1 2 172-170 7
6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 6 3 1 2 167-175 7
7. Alcoa FKC 8 3 1 4 219-250 7
8. ÉTV-Érd 8 3 - 5 222-213 6
9. Szekszárd 6 2 - 4 169-200 4
10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 6 1 - 5 177-197 2
11. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 7 - 1 6 169-220 1
12. Kiskunhalas 6 - - 6 153-202 0*​*
​*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 18)

Kedves TH6777!

Szeretnélek megkérni hogy töröld ki a kézilabda témakörből a 123 oldalon található üzenetemet, amelynek a címe hogy Elszemvedte első idei vereségét az MKB Veszprém.
Ez az üzenet kétszer került ugyan arra a helyre. Köszönöm.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Marosi László: "Nem feltartott kézzel lépünk majd pályára"*





*


Nem volt szerencséje a Tatabányának és a Balatonfürednek: előbbi a címvédő német Frisch Auf Göppingen, utóbbi pedig a Bajnokok Ligája-szabadkártyáról lemaradt, magyar válogatott Nagy Kornéllal felálló francia Dunkerque csapatával találkozik a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupában a 32 között.
*​*
*

*A keddi bécsi sorsoláson kiderült az is, hogy a Tatabánya otthon, a Balatonfüred pedig idegenben kezd.
*​*
*_"Egyértelmű, hogy nem mi vagyunk az esélyesek. Nem feltartott kézzel lépünk majd pályára, szeretnénk szép eredményt elérni, remélem, sikerül is"_ - mondta az MTI-nek Marosi László, a tatabányai klub elnöke, egykori világválogatott játékos.
Hasonlóan fogalmazott Bene Tamás, a fürediek ügyvezetője:
"_A francia bajnokság egyre erősebb, lassan erősebb lehet, mint a spanyol. A Dunkerque jelenleg csak az utolsó előtti helyen áll, de már játszott a legjobbakkal, és emiatt ez csalóka. Szeretnénk két jó meccset játszani velük, és bízunk benne, hogy megnehezítjük a dolgukat annak ellenére, hogy nem mi számítunk esélyesnek_."


*A nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért zajló párharcok első találkozóit november 26-án vagy 27-én, a visszavágókat pedig december 3-án vagy 4-én rendezik.
*​*
*
*A magyar érdekeltségű párharcok:
Tatabánya-Carbonex - Frisch Auf Göppingen (német)
Dunkerque HB (francia)-Balatonfüred
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Női kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Ma debütál az új kapitány*





*


A mai napon, az azeriek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn debütál a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott kispadján a norvég Karl Erik Böhn, aki az első külföldi szakvezető a nemzeti csapat élén.
*​*
*
Az együttes hétfőn kezdte meg a közös munkát a találkozó helyszínén, Szombathelyen.
"Kinevezésem óta rengeteg helyen jártam, sok mérkőzést és edzést néztem meg, és ezek alapján döntöttem el, hogy kik játszanak az első két mérkőzésen, szerdán az azeriek, vasárnap pedig a fehéroroszok ellen. Ez a keret erre a két meccsre kap lehetőséget, szó sincs arról, hogy aki most nincs itt, kimaradt a noteszemből" - mondta az MTI-nek Böhn. "Remélem, a mostani két találkozó nem lesz izgalmas, mert a magyar csapat sokkal erősebb, mint a mostani riválisok. Elvileg nekünk a németekkel kell megküzdenünk a csoport első helyért. Az nem is kérdés, hogy cél az Európa-bajnoki részvétel!"
A debreceni Hornyák Dóra és az érdi Kovács Anna újonc a keretben.
"Szeretnék új arcoknak is bizonyítási lehetőséget adni. Úgy érzem, ők rászolgáltak a meghívóra. Persze, nem nekik kell húzóembernek lenni, de remélem, még jobbak lesznek attól, hogy a válogatottal készülnek. Maximálisan megbízom bennük" - tette hozzá Böhn, akinek másodedzője - immáron hivatalosan - Siti Beáta lesz.​*A kvartettből az első két helyezett jut ki a 2012. december 2. és 16. között sorra kerülő, hollandiai Eb-re.

*​*
*
*A Szombathelyen készülő 18 fős keret:
*​*
**kapusok: Herr Orsolya (Siófok-Galerius Fürdő), Kiss Éva (Veszprém Barabás)
*​*
*
*jobbszélsők: Bódi Bernadett (Siófok-Galerius Fürdő), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*​*
*
*jobbátlövők: Hornyák Ágnes (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovács Anna (ÉTV-Érd), Rédei-Soós Viktória (Hypo NÖ)
*​*
*
*irányítók: Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Hornyák Dóra (DVSC-Fórum), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*​*
**beállósok: Cifra Anita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Szabó Valéria (Zvezda Zvenyigorod), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria) 
*​*
*
*balátlövők: Bulath Anita (Veszprém Barabás), Szekeres Klára (ÉTV-Érd), Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*​*
*
*balszélsők: Vérten Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC), Vincze Melinda (ÉTV-Érd)

*​*
*
*Az Eb-selejtező programja:
*​*
**1. forduló (október 19.)
*​*
**Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán, Szombathely 18 ó
Németország-Fehéroroszország, Frankfurt 19:30 ó
*​*
*
*2. forduló (október 23.):
Azerbajdzsán-Németország, Baku 14 ó
Fehéroroszország-Magyarország, Mogilev 16:30 ó
*​*
*
*3. forduló (március 21/22.)
Magyarország-Németország
Azerbajdzsán-Fehéroroszország
*​*
*
*4. forduló (március 24/25.)
Németország-Magyarország
Fehéroroszország-Azerbajdzsán
*​*
*
*5. forduló (május 30/31.)
Fehéroroszország-Németország
Azerbajdzsán-Magyarország
*​*
*
*6. forduló (június 2/3.):
Németország-Azerbajdzsán
Magyarország-Fehéroroszország
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Eb-selejtező*​ 
*1. forduló *​ 

*Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán, Szombathely *​ 
*41 : 19*​


*Szép volt lányok!kiss*​ 


*2. forduló (október 23.):*​ 
*Fehéroroszország-Magyarország, Mogilev 16:30 ó*​

*Hajrá Magyarok!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*Női kézilabda: Döbbenetes dolgokkal szembesültünk - Görbicz*

*Győzelemmel debütált a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott kispadján az új, norvég szövetségi kapitány, Karl Erik Böhn: a mieink **41–19-re verték meg** Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn Szombathelyen Azerbajdzsánt. Az összecsapás után Görbicz Anita és Herr Orsolya is a találkozót közvetítő Sport Klub kamerája előtt értékelte az elmúlt napokat és a fölényes győzelmet.*

*REAKCIÓK*
​
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Görbicz Anita: *– Felszabadultan játszott a csapat, amit elterveztünk, azt sikerült megvalósítanunk. Karl Erik Böhn eddig teljesen más felfogást képvisel, mint amit megszokhattunk, nagyon pozitív a hozzáállása. Már-már döbbenetes dolgokkal szembesültünk, ami a legmeglepőbb, hogy kifejezetten kéri a kreativitást, azt, hogy meglepő dolgokat produkáljunk a pályán. Ez nagyon furcsa, hiszen eddig nem ezt szokhattuk meg.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>

*Herr Orsolya: *– A kapuban is élmény volt megélni ezt a mérkőzést, élveztük a találkozót, hiszen nagyon pörgött a csapat, és folyamatos volt a játék. A fehéroroszok ellen nyilván nehezebb dolgunk lesz, már csak azért is, mert idegenben lépünk pályára. Az elmúlt napokban más volt a hangulat a válogatott körül, mint korábban. Most még minden új, és úgy érzem, hogy ez rólunk is leveszi a terhet. A cél nem lehet más, mint az Európa-bajnokság.​ 





*Férfi kézilabda NB I: kilenc góllal nyert a Tatabánya Mezőkövesden*​

*A Tatabánya 32–23-ra legyőzte idegenben a Mezőkövesdet a férfi kézilabda NB I 14. fordulójának előrehozott mérkőzésén. A Tatabánya ezzel fellépett a dobogóra a pontvadászatban.*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION> 
*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA NB I* 
</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*14. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 
*MEZŐKÖVESDI KC–TATABÁNYA-CARBONEX KC 23–32* (13–16)
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 
*Mezőkövesd, 800* néző. *V: *Dobrovits, Tájok
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*MEZŐKÖVESD:* Pallag – Lezák 2, Bécsi, Rosta M., Gyuris 2, Korsós 3, Németh T. 1. *Cs:* HOLLÓ, Tóth K. (kapusok), Nyikes, Szabó T. 1, Barta, Morva 3, Molnár F. 1, Fekete L. 4, KUPI 6 (3).* Edző: *Rosta István</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 
*TATABÁNYA: *SZENTE – PÁSZTOR Á. 5, RÉDEI 8, Pordán 4, Díaz 3, Lele Á. 4, IVÁNCSIK Á. 4. *Cs: *Bartucz (kapus), Harsányi 2, Szabó Gy., Kocsis, Kanyó 2, Takács B., Dénes J., Bodó. *Edző: *Debre Viktor
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 
*Az eredmény alakulása. 6. p.:* 1–5. *16. p.:* 7–8. *28. p.:* 13–14. *35. p.:* 17–17. *40. p.:* 18–22
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Kiállítások: *8, ill. 10 perc + 2 kizárás (Pordán, Szabó Gy.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Hétméteresek: *4/3, ill. 1/0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle> 
*MESTERMÉRLEG*
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 
*Rosta István: *– Az erősebb Tatabánya biztosan nyert. Sok sikert kívánok nekik a nemzetközi kupában!
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 
*Debre Viktor:* – A második félidőben kerekedtünk a Mezőkövesd fölé. Tartottunk a meccstől, hiszen a hazaiaknak égetően szükségük volt a pontokra. Kívánom a mezőkövesdieknek, hogy minél előbb álljon össze ez a tehetséges, fiatal társaság.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION> 

*A BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA*
</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl28>*1. MKB Veszprém KC*
</TD><TD class=xl29>*8*</TD><TD class=xl30>*8*</TD><TD class=xl30>*–*</TD><TD class=xl30>*–*</TD><TD class=xl30>*311–192*</TD><TD class=xl31>*+119 *</TD><TD class=xl31>*16 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*2. Pick Szeged*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*8*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*8*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*274–206*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*+68 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*16 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*3. Tatabánya Carbonex KC*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*207–167*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*+40 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*10 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>*4. Gyöngyösi KK*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>*7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*209–189*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*+20 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*10 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl40>*5. FTC*</TD><TD class=xl41>*8*</TD><TD class=xl42>*4*</TD><TD class=xl42>*1*</TD><TD class=xl42>*3*</TD><TD class=xl42>*233–208*</TD><TD class=xl43>*+25 *</TD><TD class=xl43>*9 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*6. Csurgói KK*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*203–185*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*+18 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*9 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*7. Balatonfüredi KSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*164–181*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*–17 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*6 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>*8. Kecskeméti KSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>*7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>*175–208*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*–33 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>*5 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl40>*9. Orosházi FKSE*</TD><TD class=xl41>*7*</TD><TD class=xl42>*2*</TD><TD class=xl42>*–*</TD><TD class=xl42>*5*</TD><TD class=xl42>*182–225*</TD><TD class=xl43>*–43 *</TD><TD class=xl43>*4 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*10. Tatai HAC*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*8*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*201–259*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*–58 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*4 *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>*11. TM-Line PTE-Pécs VSE*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>*10*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*8*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>*279–353*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*–74 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>*3 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl36>*12. Mezőkövesdi KC*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl37>*8*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*–*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*8*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>*191–256*</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>*–65 *</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>*0*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 22)

Haliho, valaki meg tudná nekem mondani hol nézhetem úrja az MKB mai meccsét? sajna lemaradtam róla, vagy esetleg valahol video?

Köszönöm


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 23)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Perez mentette meg a Veszprémet*​ 



 

*A negyvenéves, összesen hét gólig jutó Perez Carlos vezérletével győzött az utolsó pillanatokig izgalmas mérkőzésen az MKB Veszprém a vendég orosz Csehovszki Medvegyi ellen a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája B csoportjának negyedik fordulójában. A két pont begyűjtésével komoly lépést tett a továbbjutás felé Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző együttese.*​ 


*B csoport, 4. forduló:*
*MKB Veszprém-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 24-22 (10-10)*
------------------------------------------------------
gól: Perez 7, Császár 4/2, Iváncsik G. 3, Terzic 3, Vilovski 3, Laluska 1, Gulyás 1, Vujin 1, Sulic 1, illetve Selmenko 6, Harbok 5, Csipurin 4, Siskarjov 3, Dibirov 2/1, Aszlanjan 1, Koksarov 1​ 
Két elrontott akció után Terzic szerzett vezetést a hazaiaknak, ám a Csehov eleinte tartotta a lépést, majd 3-3 után a remek napot kifogó Selmenko révén átvette a vezetést. Szokatlan módon ekkor kértek időt a vendégek, majd tovább nőtt az előnyük, és negyedóra után már 6-3 volt az állás a javukra. Füttyel fejezte ki elégedetlenségét a közel 5000 fős közönség. 
Nem ment a Veszprémnek – csak a kapus Alilovic volt dicsérhető -, a Rasztvorcev kiállítása után megítélt büntetőt Vujin rontotta el. 3-7 után Terzic 11 perces hazai gólcsendet tört meg, de két gólnál közelebb nem tudtak jutni a vendéglátók.
A 22. percben, 5-9-nél Mocsai Lajos időt kért, és a halványan teljesítő Vujin helyett az elnyűhetetlen Perezt küldte pályára, aki hatalmas góllal mutatkozott be. 
Sok volt a durva szabálytalanság, a kiállításokból viszont jobban jött ki a Veszprém, amely megkezdte a felzárkózást. A szünet előtt Sztarih egyből piros lapot kapott Sulic megütéséért. Az emberelőnyben Vilovski egyenlített (9-9), és továbbra is jól tartotta magát a veszprémi védelem. Végül Császár értékesített hétméteresével zárult a félidő 10-10-zel.
Újra az irányító volt eredményes a fordulás után, ám két csehovi találat volt erre a válasz, Siskarjov duplázott, majd Laluskát küldték ki a cseh bírók. A veszprémi védelem jól zárt, ám amikor a támadásban rontott az együttes, a visszarendeződések nem voltak sikeresek, és a csehovi kontrák fejeződtek be gólokkal. További gondot okozott, hogy Császár is kihagyott egy büntetőt. 
Közel negyedórával a vége előtt 18-15-re meglépett a Medvegyi, a szurkolók már arról tanakodtak, mikor fordult elő a kedvencekkel, hogy 45 perc alatt ilyen kevés gólt szereztek.
Perez vezérletével sikerült tartani a lépést, de ez még mindig kevés volt, mert a többiek nem nőttek fel hozzá, és minden neki sem sikerülhetett.
Az utolsó tíz perc 17-19-ről indult, és az eddigi nagy rohanásra még "rátettek egy lapáttal" a felek. Az aréna a megszokott "robbanás közeli" hangulatot produkálta. 19-20-nál Laluskát megint kiállították – immár harmadszor, azaz piros lapot érően -, emberhátrányban kellett erőn felül teljesíteni. És ekkor jól pörgött az MKB, Császár egyenlített 5 perccel a vége előtt.
Pokolian izgalmas volt a hajrá, hiszen mindkét csapatnak fontos lett volna a győzelem. 21-21-nél a Csehov kért időt. Ám Iváncsik Gergő újabb góljával már a hazaiak vezettek, ekkor fülsüketítő volt a hangzavar, és még Perez is betalált.
Az utolsó előtti percben, 23-22-nél Mocsai hívta magához csapatát, és kérte tanítványait, bírják ki maximális összpontosítással a hátralévő időt. Perez azonban nem óvatoskodott, hanem eldöntötte a roppant fontos két pont sorsát.
"Érződött, hogy mindkét csapat nagyon felkészült a mérkőzésre, mert a végelszámolásnál sokat jelenthet ez a két pont - kezdte értékelését Mocsai Lajos. - A Csehov kitűnő csapat, remekül védekezik, és mivel kevés gólt kap, nehéz ellene nyerni. És hogy most mivel nyertünk mégis? Mi is jól védekeztünk, jó volt a kapusteljesítmény és a hajrát jobban bírtuk erővel. Perez már nem fiatal, figyelni kell rá, hogy mikor áll be, mennyi időt tölt a pályán, ám a tudása, rutinja és a szíve, ami hajtja előre, pótolhatatlan. Bízom benne, hogy a folytatásra is erőt ad ez a siker."​ 
*Legközelebb november 16-án lép pályára a Veszprém, mégpedig a német Füchse Berlin otthonában.*​ 
*Vasárnap:*
*Kielce (lengyel) - Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán) 15 ó*
*Füchse Berlin (német)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 15:30 ó*​

*Az állás: *
*1. MKB Veszprém 6 pont/4 mérkőzés, *
*2. Atlético Madrid 5/3 (97-85), *
*3. Füchse Berlin 5/3 (91-83), *
*4. Csehovszki Medvegyi 2/4 (113-116), *
*5. Kielce 2/3 (83-89), *
*6. Bjerringbro-Silkeborg 0/3*​ 
*D csoport:*
------------ 
*Ademar Leon (spanyol)-THW Kiel (német) 28-28 (12-15)*​ 
*Köbenhavn (dán)-Montpellier (francia), Bröndby vasárnap 16:50 ó*​

​*Partizan Beograd (szerb)-Pick Szeged, Versec vasárnap 19 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. Montpellier 6 pont/3 mérkőzés, *
*2. Köbenhavn 4/2 (67-49), *
*3. Leon 4/3 (102-97), *
*4. THW Kiel 2/2, *
*5. Partizan Beograd 0/3 (80-100), *
*6. Pick Szeged 0 (81-109)*
(A Kiel-Köbenhavn mérkőzést december 18-án pótolják.)​ 
*A csoportokból az első négy jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.*​ 





*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Tabella*
2011. 10. 23. 03.51​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Pécs négy góllal győzött a továbbra is pont nélkül álló Mezőkövesd otthonában a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján. Tekintse meg a tabellát!*​ 


*1. MKB Veszprém 8 8 - - 311-192 16 pont*
*2. Pick-Szeged 8 8 - - 16*
*3. Csurgó 8 5 1 2 235-211 11*
*4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 7 5 - 2 207-167 10*
*5. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 8 5 - 3 235-220 10*
*6. FTC-PLER 9 4 1 4 259-240 9*
*7. Balatonfüred 8 3 2 3 194-207 8*
*8. Kecskemét 8 3 1 4 206-234 7*
*9. Varioauto-Pécs 11 2 1 8 315-385 5*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 8 2 - 6 208-255 4*
*11. Tata 8 2 - 6 201-259 4*
*12. Mezőkövesd 9 - - 9 0*​


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

*Hajrá Pick*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 24)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Megszerezte első győzelmét a Szeged*





*


Megszerezte első győzelmét vasárnap a Pick Szeged a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája csoportküzdelmeiben, miután a 4. fordulóban a Partizan Beograd ideiglenes, verseci otthonában diadalmaskodott 29-23-ra. Skaliczki László vezetőedző együttesének így minimális esélye még maradt a továbbjutásra.
*​*
*

*Velux férfi BL, D csoport, 4. forduló: 
Partizan Beograd (szerb)-Pick Szeged 23-29 (13-16)
*------------------------------------------------
*gól:* Kostadinovic 7, Mandic 7, Ilic 4, Mester 3, Babic 1, Milosevic 1, illetve Sulc 9, Zubai 5, Lékai 4, Vadkerti 4, Nagy 4, Buday 3/1

A Partizan és a Szeged szombaton már egy másik sportágban, férfi vízilabdában is összecsapott, azon a BL-találkozón a Tisza-partiak 9-8-ra nyertek vendégként.
A két nullapontos kéziegyüttes csatáját a Partizan kezdte fantasztikusan, a 6. percben, 5-1-es hazai vezetésnél Skaliczki László kényszerült időt kérni. Ettől egycsapásra megváltozott minden, előbb egyenlített, majd a 13. percben a vezetést is megszerezte csapata. A lendület emberelőnyben fokozódott, 14-9-re elhúzott a Pick. A szünet előtti hajrában valamelyest csökkent a különbség, ám így is remek második negyedórát produkált a vendégalakulat.
A folytatásban egészen Zubai kiállításáig őrizte vezetését a Szeged, amikor is 20-20-ra egyenlített a Partizan. Hamarjában Vadkertit és Sulcot is kiállították, a kettős emberhátrányban pedig nem bírta a nyomást a Tisza-parti gárda. Az 50. percben, 22-21-nél időt kértek a vendégek. Kellett a szusszanásnyi pihenő a hajrára.
Tatai állt be, és fontos védéseivel, illetve Zubai és Lékai találataival újra fordult a kocka. Sulc ismét nyerő ember volt, a végjátékban sem volt ellenszer hatalmas átlövéseire. A szlovák játékos csak ebben a szakaszban négy találatot jegyzett.
A sikerrel a Szeged életben tartotta továbbjutási reményeit. A gárda legközelebb november 19-én lép pályára, amikor is fogadja a világsztárokkal felálló francia Montpellier-t.​*Korábban:
Ademar Leon (spanyol)-THW Kiel (német) 28-28 (12-15)
Köbenhavn (dán)-Montpellier (francia) 31-29 (21-12)
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Köbenhavn 6 pont/3 mérkőzés (98-78), *
*2. Montpellier 6/4 (127-115), *
*3. Ademar Leon 5/4, *
*4. THW Kiel 3/3, *
*5. Pick Szeged 2/4, *
*6. Partizan Beograd 0/4
*​*
**(A Kiel-Köbenhavn mérkőzést december 18-án pótolják.)

**B csoport:
Kielce (lengyel) - Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán)** 37-29 
Füchse Berlin (német)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) **33-37 
*​*
**szombaton játszották:
MKB Veszprém-Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 24-22 
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Atlético Madrid 7 pont, *
*2. MKB Veszprém 6, *
*3. Füchse Berlin 5, *
*4. Kielce 4, *
*5. Csehovszki Medvegyi 2, *
*6. Bjerringbro-Silkeborg 0

A csoportokból az első négy jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.
*​*
*


*Női kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Fontos győzelem a fehéroroszok ellen*





*


Óriási lépést tett az Európa-bajnoki kijutás felé a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott, amely a selejtezősorozat vasárnapi játéknapján izgalmas mérkőzésen 28-25-re nyert a fehérorosz csapat otthonában. Karl Erik Böhn szövetségi kapitány együttese így két forduló után százszázalékos.
*​*
*

*I. csoport, 2. forduló:
Fehéroroszország-Magyarország 25-28 (14-12)
*-------------------------------------------
*gól:* Lobah 6, Jankovszkaja 5, Kurcsankova 4, Artyuhovics 3, Sztyepanova 2, Kotina 1, Moroz 1, Dronava 1, Drozdova 1/1, Dubovcova 1, illetve Görbicz 9/4, Szucsánszki 5/2, Tomori 3, Vérten 2, Kovacsicz 2, Bulath 2, Rédei-Soós 2, Hornyák 1, Szamoránsky 1, Szabó 1

Eleinte Görbicz büntetőivel tartotta magát a magyar csapat, majd a fehéroroszok fantasztikus tíz percet produkáltak, és 2-3-ról előbb 6-3-ra, majd a 13. percre 8-4-re elhúztak. Aztán Herr vezérletével sikerült a védelmet megerősíteni, és megkezdte a felzárkózást Karl Erik Böhn együttese. A 18. percben, 9-8-nál a fehéroroszok időt kértek. 
Vérten sérülése miatt állt a játék, a szélső ebben a szakaszban ráadásul gólerősnek is bizonyult, így különösen érzékenyen hatott lecserélése. Létszámfölényben még rövid időre átvette a vezetést a magyar csapat, ám a szünetig hátralévő időben a Ferencvárosban légiós kapus, Ambramovics pillanatai következtek, így a pihenőre a vendéglátó vonult kétgólos előnnyel.
A szünet után három magyar találat már a fordulatot jelentette. Lobahot kiállították, ám meglépnie nem sikerült a vendégeknek, hanem fej fej mellett haladt a két együttes, ráadásul Görbicz büntetőt rontott.
Szucsánszki és Tomori gyors gólját követően, 17-19-nél – éppen amikor negyedóra volt hátra – időt kértek a hazaiak. Szucsánszki kiállítása alatt nem esett gól, majd Szabó jóvoltából 17-20-ra alakult az állás, ám nem adták fel a hazaiak, akiknek jót tett a kapuscsere, mert Safonova két lövést is megfogott.
Ám a hajrában már nem volt ellenszer, mert a Görbicz vezérelte magyar együttes – főleg az irányító pazar passzaival – hengerelt, és a fehéroroszoknak erre nem volt válaszuk.
A mostani siker azt jelenti, hogy a magyarok az azeriekkel és a fehéroroszokkal szemben is jelentős előnyre tettek szert, és mivel a kvartettből a két legjobb jut majd tovább, a papírforma alapján a németek ellen a csoportelsőség lesz a tét. 



*A nap másik mérkőzésén:
Azerbajdzsán-Németország 16-34 (7-15)
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Németország 4 pont (61-35), *
*2. Magyarország 4 (69-44), *
*3. Fehéroroszország 0 (44-55), *
*4. Azerbajdzsán 0 (35-75)
*​*
*

*A kvartettből az első két helyezett jut ki a 2012. december 2. és 16. között sorra kerülő, hollandiai Eb-re.

**Szerdán játszották:
**Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán 41-19 
Németország-Fehéroroszország 27-19
*​*
*

*A további program:
*​*
*
*3. forduló (március 21/22.):
Magyarország-Németország
Azerbajdzsán-Fehéroroszország
*​*
*
*4. forduló (március 24/25.):
Németország-Magyarország
Fehéroroszország-Azerbajdzsán
*​*
*
*5. forduló (május 30/31.):
Fehéroroszország-Németország
Azerbajdzsán-Magyarország
*​*
*
*6. forduló (június 2/3.):
Németország-Azerbajdzsán
Magyarország-Fehéroroszország
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Kiütéses veszprémi siker
*​*
*





*A címvédő Veszprém kiütéses győzelmet aratott a vendég Tata felett a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga keddi mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény (a klub honlapja alapján):
MKB Veszprém-Tata 45-24 (21-11)
------------------------------------
legjobb dobók: Korazija 11, Császár 7, illetve Szám, Endrédi 4-4 *


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 9 9 - - 18 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 8 8 - - 16
3. Csurgó 8 5 1 2 235-211 11
4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 7 5 - 2 207-167 10
5. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 8 5 - 3 235-220 10
6. FTC-PLER 9 4 1 4 259-240 9
7. Balatonfüred 8 3 2 3 194-207 8
8. Kecskemét 8 3 1 4 206-234 7
9. Varioauto-Pécs 11 2 1 8 315-385 5
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 8 2 - 6 208-255 4
11. Tata 9 2 - 7 225-304 4
12. Mezőkövesd 9 - - 0*



*Vérten Orsolya legalább egy hónapig nem játszhat*





*


Minimum egy hónapig nem léphet pályára Vérten Orsolya, a Győr és a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott szélsője.
*​*
*

A játékos combfeszítő izma szakadt el részlegesen vagy teljesen a fehéroroszok elleni vasárnapi Eb-selejtezőn - mondta a handball.hu szaklapnak dr. Balogh Péter csapatorvos. Hozzátette: hamarosan kiderül, hogy operálni kell-e a sérült testrészt, de az biztos, hogy bizonyos mértékű szakadás fennáll. Ha nincs szükség műtétre, akkor is legkevesebb egy hónapot ki kell hagynia Vértennek.
Konkoly Csaba, a győriek vezetőedzője az MTI érdeklődésére kedden azt mondta: *a Metz elleni vasárnapi, idegenbeli Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzés előtti utolsó hazai edzésen, pénteken tud majd többet játékosa állapotáról.
*​*
*


*Női kézilabda NB I - Debrecenbe látogat a veretlen címvédő
*​*
*






*Pálinger és Vérten nélkül lép pályára szerdán 18 órától Debrecenben a címvédő, egyben százszázalékos Győr a női kézilabda NB I rangadóján.*

A hazaiak sem a legerősebb összeállításban szerepelnek, mert Hornyák Dórának - aki csak névrokona a sokszoros válogatott győri Hornyák Ágnesnek - ínszalaggyulladása van, míg Király Annamária a sarkát fájlalja.
A DVSC honlapján olvasható, hogy a múlt héten felső légúti huruttal bajlódó Léránt Vivien meggyógyult, így rá számíthat Köstner Vilmos vezetőedző.
"Egyértelmű, hogy a Győr a hosszú évek építőmunkája után elérte az építkezés csúcsát, minden idők legerősebb ETO-ja az idei" - mondta az ellenfélről Köstner Vilmos. "A nyáron klasszisokat igazoltak a meglévők mellé. Andrea Lekic, Jovanka Radicevic, valamint a világ egyik legjobbja, Heidi Löke érkezett a zöld-fehérekhez." Hozzátette: meggyőződése, hogy ha tízszer játszana a két csapat, kilencszer az ETO nyerne. 
A Győr ugyanakkor nem számíthat Pálinger Katalinra, akit a hétfői edzésen fejen lőttek, és kisebb agyrázkódást szenvedett. Vérten Orsolya ugyanakkor combfeszítőizom-sérülés miatt legalább egy hónapig harcképtelen.​
*Az élcsoport:
*​*
**1. Győri Audi ETO KC 7 7 - - 14 pont
2. Vác 8 7 - 1 232-189 14
3. DVSC-Fórum 7 5 - 2 209-186 10*


*Milovits Júlia mégsem vehet részt az olimpiai előselejtező tornán*
2011. 10. 26. 07.29


<RIGHT> 






*Már az edzőtábor indulásakor kétséges volt, hogy a válogatott egyik maghatározó játékosa, Milovits Júlia részt tud-e venni a felkészülésen és az olimpiai selejtezőn. Négy hete Achilles-íngyulladást állapítottak meg nála, aminek a gyógyulása több hét is lehet. *


*Dr. Hidas Péter* *csapatorvos bizakodó:* „_Júliának krónikus Achilles-ín gyulladása van, ami sajnos el lett hanyagolva. 2-3 hete kezdtük el kezelni és a vizsgálatok közben derült ki, hogy más probléma is van. A fül-orr-gégész megállapította, hogy egy baktériumfertőzés miatt egy góc alakult ki, ami bekerülve a véráramba okozója is lehet a gyulladásnak. Ez jó hír is lehet, mert így biztosan tudjuk a kiváltó okot és könnyebben tudjuk kezelni. Antibiotikum, gyógytorna, masszázs és utána kezdheti is az edzést.”_
​
*Milovits Júlia*:*„Sajnos az edzések lényegi része kimarad, mivel a felépülés egy többhetes procedúra lesz, aminek legfontosabb kritériuma, hogy csökkenteni kell a terhelést. Olyan gyakorlatokat azonban, amelyek nem terhelik a lábamat, minden további nélkül végezhetek: konditerem nap mint nap, labdázás a falnál. Nem mondom, hogy ez kielégítő, de most nem lehet többet tenni. Már 4 hete vagyok pihenőn és előreláthatólag még kb. 3 hét szünet vár rám. Ez idő alatt gyulladáscsökkentőket és antibiotikumot szedek, gyógytornán veszek részt, minden nap intenzív masszázst kapok valamint nyújtás ajánlott. Jövő héten megyek kontroll vizsgálatra, ott kiderül, milyen további feladatok várnak rám. 
Nem könnyű megbarátkoznom a kialakult helyzettel, hogy nem játszhatok, valamint, hogy az aktuális válogatott programon sem vehetek részt. Leginkább most azzal foglalkozom, hogy mihamarabb meggyógyuljak, és ismét *
*versenyezhessek.”
*​*
**Jókay Zoltán* *Szövetségi kapitány:* „_Egy sérülés, egy betegség soha nem jön jókor. Juli több hete nem tud edzeni, mert pihentetésre van szüksége. Ennyi kihagyás után sokkal több felkészülés kell, mint egy-két hét. Beszélgettünk róla, hogy lehozzuk az edzőtáborba, ezzel is motiválva egy kicsit, de napi kezelésekre kell járnia. Most a legfontosabb, hogy meggyógyuljon és minél hamarabb el tudja kezdeni az edzéseket_.”
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 28)

*A hétvégén Szeged-Veszprém és Metz-Győr "kézicsemege"*





*


Szombaton a Szeged-Veszprém rangadóval folytatódik a férfi kézilabda NB I, míg vasárnap a Győr játszik roppant fontos mérkőzést Metzben a női Bajnokok Ligájában.
*​*
*
A két hazai férfi elitklub az elmúlt időszakban rendre a fináléban is találkozott, és a Tisza-partiaknak nem sok babér termett. Az esetek döntő többségében a szoros meccseket Szegeden vívták, míg Veszprémben Mocsai Lajos alakulata általában könnyedén diadalmaskodott. 
Hazai közönségében ismét bízhat Skaliczki László együttese, és eleve jó a kedv: a gárdának múlt vasárnap sikerült megszereznie az első BL-csoportgyőzelmet. A Veszprém - amely 2008 májusa óta nem kapott ki magyar csapattól - az orosz Csehov elleni BL-sikerrel, és a Tata elleni "felhozó" bajnokival hangol a szombati derbire. 
A két gárda eddig százszázalékos a Budapest Bank ligában, most az egyik - vagy döntetlennél mindkét - csapat elbúcsúzhat ettől a mérlegtől a 12:55-kor kezdődő találkozón.
A nőknél a Győr a Debrecen 43-22-es kiütésével vezette fel a Metz elleni fontos BL-csatát. Vérten sérülése miatt nem játszhat, ám Pálinger - aki enyhébb agyrázkódása miatt a szerdai bajnokit kihagyta - már hadra fogható lesz. Az ETO az európai sorozatban nem hibátlan, a nyitókörben kikapott a dán Randers otthonában, majd idehaza október 9-én éppen francia riválisát győzte le 28-23-ra. Most idegenben kellene begyűjteni a két pontot. A Metz az előző körben a Randers vendégeként nyerni tudott, így körbeverések is kialakulhatnak, és erre ügyelniük kell Görbiczéknek, ugyanis a kvartettből csak az első kettő jut tovább a nyolcas középdöntőbe. ​
*A női BL C csoportjának állása: *
*1. Randers (dán) 4 pont/3 mérkőzés (84-78), *
*2. Metz (francia 4/3 (80-75), *
*3. Győri Audi ETO KC 2/2, *
*4. Hypo NÖ (osztrák) 0/2
*​*
*
*A Budapest Bank férfi liga élcsoportja: *
*1. MKB Veszprém 18 pont/9 mérkőzés, *
*2. Pick Szeged 16/8, *
*3. Csurgó 11/8

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Először nyert a Békéscsaba*
2011. 10. 29. 06.30 ​ 



 
*A Békéscsaba hazai környezetben 24-20-ra nyert az Alcoa FKC ellen a női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján, ezzel első győzelmét ünnepelhette a szezonban.*​ 
*Eredmények:*​

​*Szekszárd-Vác 27-27 (12-16)*
*Siófok-Galerius Fürdő - Kiskunhalas 31-24 (17-13)*
*Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - Alcoa FKC 24-20 (14-9)*
*Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma - ÉTV-Érd 26-27 (14-15)*​ 

*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 8 8 - 16 pont*
*2. Vác 9 7 1 1 259-216 15*
*3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 6 5 - 1 184-174 10*
*4. DVSC-Fórum 8 5 - 3 231-229 10*
*5. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 7 4 1 2 203-194 9*
*6. ÉTV-Érd 9 4 - 5 249-239 8*
*7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 6 3 1 2 167-175 7*
*8. Alcoa FKC 9 3 1 5 241-274 7*
*9. Szekszárd 7 2 1 4 196-227 5*
*10. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 8 1 1 6 193-240 3*
*11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 8 1 - 7 234-263 2*
*12. Kiskunhalas 7 - - 7 177-233 0*​ 

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Szoros csaták*
2011. 10. 29. 10.00 ​ 
*



*​ 

*A Tatabánya és a Pécs is szoros mérkőzésen győzött a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki játéknapján.*​ 
*Eredmények:*​ 
*FTC-PLER - Tatabánya-Carbonex 23-24 (14-11)*​

​*Varioauto-Pécs - Kecskemét 30-29 (15-15)*​ 

*A tabella:*
*1. MKB Veszprém 9 9 - - 18 pont*
*2. Pick-Szeged 8 8 - - 16*
*3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 8 6 - 2 231-190 12*
*4. Csurgó 8 5 1 2 235-211 11*
*5. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 8 5 - 3 235-220 10*
*6. FTC-PLER 10 4 1 5 282-264 9*
*7. Balatonfüred 8 3 2 3 194-207 8*
*8. Kecskemét 9 3 1 5 235-264 7*
*9. Varioauto-Pécs 12 3 1 8 345-414 7*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 8 2 - 6 208-255 4*
*11. Tata 9 2 - 7 225-304 4*
*12. Mezőkövesd 9 - - 9 0*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 29)

*Nagy küzdelemben gyöztek a Tisza partiak.*

Ma az MB I ben az egyik legnagyobb csata volt kilátásban. A Szegediek fogadták a Veszprém együttesét. A paprír forma szerint a Veszprém esélyesebb volt a gyözelemre. A mérközés azomban egész mást hozott. Borult a papírforma, a Szeged óriási küzdelemben gyözte le az örök rivális Veszprém csapatát.
*Szeged - Veszprém 24:23 (11:13).*
Röviden a meccsröl: az első félidöben a veszprém a megszokottan kezdett. Szép támadások sora, sorra belőtt gólok. A Szeged tartotta a veszprémmel a lépést, és a az elsö félidö végén az eredményjelzö 11:13-mat mutatott. Aztán a második félidö nem alakult a Veszprém számára kedvezően. Szervezetlen volt a játékuk, hibát - hibára halmoztak, nem állt össze a védelem sem. A második félidö elején a veszprémi csapat 10 percig gólképten volt. A Szeged ezt kihasználva ledolgozta 3 gólos hátrányát! Nemcsak ledolgozta a hátrányt hanem még elönyt is kovácsolt. Így aztán a második félidö 11 precében már két góllal vezetett. Hirtelen fordult a kocka, most a veszprémieknek kellett az eredmény után futni. Majd a 18. percben sikerült a Veszprémnek kiegyenlíteni.(18:18 . A végjátékban a csapatok fej-fej mellett haladtak, mígnem a Veszprém 4 preccel a vége előtt eladott egy labdát, amiböl Lékai vezetést szerzett a Szegednek. Ugyan veszprémi oldalon jött is a válasz, előbb Vujin majd Perez lött egy bombagólt. De a végén még Vadkerti is betelált, majd a Szeged egy 7 méterest kapott, amit Budai értékesített is. 
Úgy gondolom nehéz és izgalmas meccs volt. Mind két fél a végsőkig harcolt. Bár egy kicsit erősnek érzem azt a 8 kiállítást veszprémi oldalon szemben azzal a 3mal amit a Szeged kapott. Dehát ennyit tesz a hazai pálya!
Nem feltétlenül gondolom hogy jobb volt a mai meccsen a Szeged, szerintem csak jobban jött ki nekik a lépés. A veszprém egy jó csapat amit hétről - hétre megis mutat mind a magyar bajnokságban, mind pedig a bajnokok ligájában. A Veszprémnek azon kellene változtatni, amit már több mérkőzésen is tapasztaltam, hogy valahogy a második félidö elejét átalusszák. Ha ezt megoldják nem lesz ellenfelük.
A Szegedi csapat legjobbja Budai volt, aki egészen 8 gólig jutott, míg a Veszprémet Perez és Vujin(7gól mindkettöjüknél) vitték a vállukon.

*Szeged - Veszprém 24:23*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Férfi kézilabda NBI - Oda a Veszprém három és fél éves veretlensége*
2011. 10. 29. 14.30

 <RIGHT> 







*Három és fél éves hazai veretlensége szakadt meg az MKB Veszprémnek, miután szombaton 24-23-ra kikapott a Pick Szeged otthonában a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga rangadóján.
*​*
*

*Budapest Bank férfi liga:* 
*Pick Szeged-MKB Veszprém 24-23* *(11-13)
*--------------------------------------
*gól:*_ Buday 8/4, Lékai 5, Nagy 3, Zubai 3, Sulc 2, Vadkerti 1, Bajorhegyi 1, Prodanovic 1, illetve Perez 7, Vujin 7/1, Sulic 3, Iváncsik G. 2, Iváncsik T. 1, Császár 1, Korazija 1, Laluska 1

_Az első és második veszprémi gólra még érkezett válasz, utána viszont nem – pedig emberhátrányban volt az MKB az ex-szegedi Laluska kiállítása miatt -, így aztán Skaliczki László a 6. percben, 2-5-nél időt kért. Sulic büntetésénél felzárkózott a két sérültet is nélkülöző Szeged – amely utoljára 2008 májusában tudta legyőzni legnagyobb hazai riválisát -, ám azonos létszámban visszaállt a korábbi különbség. Pedig elléphetett volna a címvédő, ám Tatai két hétméterest is kivédett gyors egymás utánban. A hazaiaktól még a fiatal Nagy Norbert volt dicsérhető az ebben a szakaszban nyújtott teljesítményéért
Negyedóra elteltével 7-5-re vezetett a Veszprém, amely ekkor becserélte a 40 éves, a múlt hétvégi, Csehov elleni BL-meccsen főhős Perezt. A Tisza-partiak már korábban megkezdték a cserélgetést, és ettől a védekezésük feljavult, de a támadójáték változatlanul pontatlan volt.
Aztán Buday és a Partizan Beogradot egy hete megszóró Sulz magára talált, s 8-7-re feljöttek a hazaiak. Czina kiállítása megtörte a lendületet, a Veszprém pedig kihasználta ezt (23. perc: 7-10). Ugyanez nem történt meg a túloldalon, Vilovski büntetésekor a vendégek növelték előnyüket (7-12), ráadásul Buday büntetőt hibázott
A szünet előtti nagy rohanásban Mocsai Lajos is időt kért, nyugalomra intve játékosait, ám Terzic kiállítása alatt közelebb zárkóztak a hazaiak.
A fordulás után Perezt gyorsan kiküldték a bírók, és Lékai a 33. percben egyenlített (13-13). A folytatásban a kapusok pillanatai következtek, főleg Tatai, de kollégája, Alilovic is bravúrt bravúrra halmozott. 
Laluska másodjára is kiült, a 38. percben pedig először vezetett a Pick Zubai találatával (14-13). Háromezer szurkoló ugrott fel egyszerre, és űzte tovább a kedvenceket. 16-13-as hazai vezetésnél időt kért a Veszprém, amely ebben a félidőben még nem volt eredményes, pedig már tíz perc eltelt.
Vujin összesítésben 13 perces gólcsendet tört meg, ám ekkor immár a hetedik veszprémi kiállítást osztották ki a játékvezetők.
Az utolsó negyedóra 18-16-ról indult, mikor ismét előkerült az elnyűhetetlen Perez, akit lebirkózni sem tudtak a vendéglátók. A 49. percben Vujin egyenlített (18-18), és fej fej mellett, váltott vezetéssel haladt tovább a két alakulat. Bő két perc volt hátra, amikor 23-21-re vezetett a Szeged, de Perez hamar szépített. Buday azonban egy perc múlva büntetőt értékesített, és innen már nem volt visszaút a vendégek számára.​
*A Szeged ezzel megszakította legnagyobb hazai riválisának veretlenségi sorozatát.
*​*
**Később:
Orosháza-Alexandra - Mezőkövesd 18 ó
B.Braun-Gyöngyös - Csurgó 18 ó
Tata-Balatonfüred 18 ó

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Kézilabda, női Bajnokok Ligája,*​ 



 

*Metz-Győri Audi ETO*​ 
*24 : 33*

*SZÉP VOLT LÁNYOK!kiss*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 30)

*A METZ otthonában 9 góllal nyert a Györ!*

Szép volt lányok! Kezdhetném így is a mondandóm... Úgy gondolom a papírformának megfelelő eredmény született Franciaországban. A meccs igen csak nagy iramban kezdődött. Ognjenovics révén hamar vezetést szerzett az otthoni csapat. Ám hamar jött a válasz győri részröl előbb Heidi Löke majd Jovanka Radicsevics talált be. A 4. percben Haraldsen hetest hárított, majd Amorim szerzett egy újabb gólt. A gyors iramú meccs azomba nem hozott mást csak kapkodást. Mindkét fél alakított ki tiszta helyzeteket, ziccereket, azomban a kapkodásnak köszönhetöen francia oldalon alig születtek gólok. A Györ kihasználva a Metz gyengeségét, és pillanatnyi zavarát 5,6 gólos elönyre tett szert. Az elsö félidő 12.percében a francia mesternek idöt is kellett kérnie. Az idő kérés után úgy tünt össze szedi magát az otthoni csapat. Ez úgy gondolom sikerült is, ám Haraldsen nagyon magas százalékkal hárította a kapura tartó lövéseket. A 17.percben ugyan a Metz feljött 3 gólra(6:9). A 2O prec tájékán aztán a györ egymást követö két hetesét Görbicz érékesítette. A 22.percben a Györ Andrjusina kiállítása miatt emberelőnyben játszhatott. Kihasználva ezt 8 gólos elönyre tettek szert a lányok. A félidö végéig ugyan még voltak találatok, de úgy gondolom a Györ zsenialitásásra vall hogy 7 gólon tudta tartani az ellenfelét. A szünetre így az állás: Metz - Györ 7:17.
A második félidöre ugyanígy jellemzöek voltak a kapkodás, pontatlan passzok, elhibázott lövések. A Györnél kezdett összeállni a védekezés, Haraldsen a magyar kapuban zseniális volt. A franciák továbbra is csak keresték a helyüket a pályán. Ezért aztán ismét következett az idö elötti idökérés francia részről. Most viszont az idökérés hozott némi javulást a hazaiak játékában. Szervezettebbek, kidolgozottabbak lettek a támadások, ám a Györnek mindig volt vállasza a gólokra. Így aztán a franciák nem tudtak közelebb kerülni a magyarokhoz. Az utolsó 5,6 percben a györ felengedett, Haraldsen áttadta helyét a fiatal Pásztor, több - kevesebb sikerrrel. Végül is a Györ 9 góllal magabisztosan nyerte a derbit. A györi csapat legjobbja most is Görbicz Anita volt, aki 8 gólig jutott.

*METZ - GYÖR: 24:33 (7:17).*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Női kézilabda BL - Hengerelt a Győr Metzben*​ 



 

*A Győr esélyeshez méltóan, lehengerlő játékkal 33-24-re nyert vasárnap a francia Metz otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája negyedik fordulójában, ezzel nagy lépést tett a középdöntőbe jutás felé.*​ 


*Női BL, C csoport, 4. forduló:*​ 
*Metz (francia)-Győri Audi ETO KC 24-33* *(7-17)*
-----------------------------------------
*gól: Ognjenovic 5/1, Pineau 4/3, Andrjusina 3, Kamto 3, Ringayen 3, Mendy 2, Broch 2, Luciano 1, Zaadi 1, illetve Görbicz 8/3, Löke 6, Orbán 4, Lekic 4, Hornyák 3, Amorim 3, Radicevic 2, Kovacsics 1, Gros 1, Kurucz 1*​ 
A két csapat október 9-i, győri mérkőzését a hazaiak nyerték 28-23-ra, most azonban az akkori csapatból hiányzott a térdsérüléssel kezelt Vérten, valamint agyrázkódás miatt Pálinger.
Az első találkozó óta a francia bajnokság listavezetője nyerni tudott a dán Randers otthonában, ott, ahol az ETO a nyitókörben simán kikapott, ugyanakkor Görbiczéknek elmaradt az osztrák Hypo NÖ elleni meccse, melyet majd november 9-én pótolnak.
Az első hazai gólra kettővel válaszolt a Győr, majd Lunde büntetőt fogott. A kezdeti lendület nem hagyott alább, és a 7. percben már 2-4 volt állás. Eladott labdák után egyenlített a Metz, a győriek azonban sorozatban dobott három góllal érzékeltették, hogy nem törtek meg. Ekkor időt kért a franciák edzője, ám a Pálingert helyettesítő Lunde a folytatásban is parádézott. A támadó alakzat is felnőtt mellé, ennek eredményeként ebben a szakaszban jelentős előnyt sikerült összekovácsolni (21. perc: 6-12). A hálóőr légiós társai, Amorim, Lekic, Radicevic és Löke, valamint Görbicz ellenállhatatlanul játszott.
A túloldalon Andrjusinát kiállították, a magyar irányító pedig büntetőből növelte az előnyt. Az ETO egy 7-1-es etappal gyakorlatilag már az első félidőben eldöntötte a két pont sorsát.
A fordulást követően is állandósult a "közte tíz" körüli állapot, és még az is belefért, hogy Görbicz – aki amúgy szemkápráztatóan jól játszott – hétméterest rontott.
A 43. percben, 14-24-nél még egyszer időt kért a hazaiak mestere, hátha visszakapaszkodik csapata, de nem így történt, mert ezen a napon az ETO erődemonstrációt tartott, jelezte: miért is célozta meg minimum a döntőt. Nem is az volt igazán a kérdés, hogy tudja-e csökkenteni tetemes hátrányát a Metz, hanem az, lesz-e még nagyobb a különbség, mert a győrieknél bárki jött be cserére, képes volt gólt szerezni. Aztán a vége 24-33 lett.
"A Metz nagyon veszélyes, még ha most ezt nem is tudta bizonyítani. Azért sokat mondó, hogy múltkor nyert Randersben - kezdte összegzését Konkoly Csaba vezetőedző. - Úgy érzem, csapatom maradéktalanul megvalósította azt, amit elterveztünk. Tanultunk az otthoni meccsen elkövetett hibákból, mindenki átérezte, hogy nem kaphatunk ki, mert akkor veszélybe került volna a továbbjutásunk. Pedig nekünk idén komoly terveink vannak."
Azzal, hogy a Győr oda-vissza verte a Metzet, a Hypo NÖ pedig még pont nélkül áll, gyakorlatilag a Randers ellen dől majd el – ha csak addig nem borul a papírforma -, hogy első vagy második lesz-e az ETO a kvartettjében. *A magyar alakulat november 5-én éppen a Randerst fogadja, *amely október 2-án 29-23-ra verte.​ 

*A csoport másik vasárnapi mérkőzésén:*
*Randers (dán)-Hypo NÖ (osztrák) 39-32 (18-15)*​


*Az állás: *
*1. Randers 6 pont/4 mérkőzés, *
*2. Győr 4/3 (84-76), *
*3. Metz 4/4 (104-108, *
*4. Hypo NÖ 0/3*​ 

*A csoportból az első két helyezett jut a nyolcas középdöntőbe, a harmadik átkerül a KEK-negyeddöntőjébe.*​


----------



## Aktiválódj (2011 November 3)

Aki szereti a női kézilabdát és ráadásul FTC rajongó is, jövő hét pénteken a https://www.facebook.com/aktivalodj oldalon a helye. 2011. november 11-én 11:30-tól az üzenőfalunkon faggathatjátok Szucsánszki Zitát, az FTC Női kézilabda csapat irányító játékosát. Ha van valami, amire kíváncsiak vagytok Zitával, a csapattal vagy a játékkal kapcsolatban itt a lehetőség, készüljetek, élesben kaphattok válaszokat kérdéseitekre.


----------



## Truffaut (2011 November 3)

*Szerbia - Magyarország 25-32 (14-16)*
Négy Nemzet Tornája, férfi válogatott mérkőzés - Nis

*
*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 5)

Tatai a szerbiai találkozón is megőrizte a Veszprém elleni formáját, a mieink 32–25-re győztek
*Remek magyar sikerrel kezdődött a Négy Nemzet Tornája*

A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott remek játékkal 32–25-re győzött a házigazda Szerbia ellen Nisben a Négy Nemzet Tornája nyitó mérkőzésén. Az Európa-bajnokságra készülő válogatottak összecsapásán a mieink az első félidő közepétől folyamatosan vezettek, és a remekül védő Tatai Péter vezérletével megérdemelt győzelmet arattak.
A Négy Nemzet Tornája a magyar válogatott számára a kontinensviadalnak is otthont adó szerbek elleni meccsel indult, és kiváló erőpróbának bizonyult a szombati, csehek és a vasárnapi, horvátok elleni találkozó előtt.
Kiegyenlítetten kezdődött a találkozó, 4–4-ig együtt haladtak a felek, azt követően azonban megléptek a szerbek, és négygólos fórra tettek szert (9–5). Már-már azt hihettük, bajba kerülhet a csapat, a félidő közepére azonban fordult a kocka: a Mocsai-csapat nemhogy kiegyenlített, lélektani fölényét kihasználva el is húzott ellenfelétől (9–13).
A mieink közül különösen Zubai Szabolcs volt elemében, de a szegediek közül Tatai Péter is átmentett a formájából a Veszprém elleni rangadóról, így szünetben két góllal vezetett a magyar csapat (14–16).
Fordulás után Lékai Máté irányította a magyar csapatot, és a jó védekezésből működött a mieink gyors letámadása, így állandósult a három-négy gólos vendégvezetés (18–22). A különbség ezután sem csökkent a két csapat között, Harsányi Gergely hétméterese, majd Mocsai Tamás gólja után 21–27-et mutatott az eredményjelző. Veszelin Vukovics tíz perccel a vége előtt időkéréssel próbálta menteni a menthetőt.
Maro Vujin góljai ellenére azonban a bravúrosan védő Tatai védései és a nagyszerűen motivált magyar csapat mellett ez a szándék hamvába holt, a Mocsai-csapat meglepően meggyőző fölénnyel tudta le a házigazda elleni összecsapást, és nyert 32–25-re, miközben kiemelkedő, majd’ 70 százalékos hatékonysággal lőtt kapura.
*MOCSAI LAJOS, a magyarok kapitánya: *– A jól sikerült, bár rövid szegedi felkészülés után szellemes, gyors, kreatív játékkal végig kontroll alatt tartottuk a mérkőzést. Mind erőlétileg, mind taktikailag felülmúltuk a szerbeket. A további két mérkőzésen lehetőséget kapnak a most nem, vagy kevesebbet szereplők.

A másik mérközésen: Horvátország - Csehország: 31:33 (14:14)

A második fordulóban a magyarok (nov.5.) Csehországgal jászanak. 

Hajrá magyarok, csak így tovább.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 5)

*Az ETO alaposan visszavágott a Randersnek*

<!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Tahoma; panose-1:2 11 6 4 3 5 4 4 2 4; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:swiss; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:-520077569 -1073717157 41 0 66047 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:none; mso-layout-grid-align:none; text-autospace:none; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-font-family:Tahoma;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*A Győri Audi ETO hazai pályán 35–20-ra győzött a Randers ellen a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája C-csoportjának 5. fordulójában, így alaposan visszavágott a dánoknak a 29–23-as idegenbeli vereségért.* 
Pálinger Katalin épphogy kiheverte agyrázkódását, csütörtökön ismét kidőlt a sorból, ezúttal a bokája sérült meg. Szerencsére klasszis kapusból több is van Győrben, Katrine Lunde Haraldsen pedig ismét parádés teljesítménnyel rukkolt elő.
Az ő védéseinek köszönhetően az ETO villámrajtot vett, 17 perc után 8–1-re vezetett a Randers ellen, amelytől idegenben 29–23-ra kikapott. A dánok ezt követően magukra találtak, de ezzel is csak annyit értek el, hogy nem nőtt tovább a különbség. Eduarda Amorim és a szélen játszó Görbicz Anita volt a legeredményesebb a hazai játékosok közül az első félidőben – utóbbi magabiztosan értékesítette a hétmétereseket –, de Heidi Löke is kitett magáért, beállóból és lerohanásból is betalált. Félidőben 16–9-re vezetett az ETO.
A játék képe a második játékrészben sem változott meg, Görbicz és Löke góljaival a 37. percben már tíz volt a két csapat között (21–11). Ezzel el is dőlt a mérkőzés, a dánok a félidő középső részében tartották a lépést a győriekkel, de a végén megint a hazaiak pillanatai következtek. Jovanka Radicsevics is megszórta az ellenfelet, Lunde helyére pedig beállt a fiatal Pásztor Bettina.
A vége 35–20 lett ide, a visszavágás tehát teljes mértékben sikerült, a magyar csapat ráadásul a csoport élére ugrott.

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=398><CAPTION>A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1. Győri Audi ETO *</TD><TD align=right>*4*</TD><TD align=right>*3*</TD><TD align=right>*– *</TD><TD align=right>*1*</TD><TD align=right>*119– 96 *</TD><TD align=right>*6*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2. Randers (dán) </TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD align=right>– </TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>143–145</TD><TD align=right>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3. Metz (francia) </TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>– </TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>104–108 </TD><TD align=right>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4. Hypo (osztrák) </TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD align=right>– </TD><TD align=right>– </TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD align=right>81– 98 

</TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 6)

*Siker a csehek ellen - tornagyőztes a Mocsai-csapat*

*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a házigazdák után a cseheket is legyőzte a Szerbiában zajló Négy Nemzet Tornáján. A szerbek az első szombati meccsen 22–20-ra nyertek a horvátok ellen, így a mieink a 26–25-ös sikerükkel megnyerték a tornát.* 
A szerbek elleni sikerben főszerepe volt Tatai Péternek, most azonban a másik szegedi kapus, Mikler Roland kezdett a mieinknél. Rosszabb mindazonáltal nem lett a csapat, sőt! Mikler már az elején elkapta a fonalat, egyik védést a másik után mutatta be, nagyban hozzájárulva ahhoz, hogy elhúzzunk 6–2-re.
Támadásban Vadkerti Attila volt a legjobbunk, aki jubilált, hiszen ötvenedik alkalommal lépett pályára a nemzeti csapatban. Szélről, indulásból is többször eredményes volt, egyszer pedig egy kínai figurából – Gulyás Péterrel remekül összejátszva – is bevette Martin Galia kapuját, ráadásul emberhátrányban.
A csehek nem tudtak mit kezdeni a védekezésünkkel, no meg Miklerrel, még legnagyobb sztárjuk, Filip Jicha is igen visszafogott teljesítményt nyújtott – nem úgy, mint a tavalyi Eb-n, ahol 14 góllal szomorított bennünket.
Vezettünk már 12–4-re is, ám a játékrész második fele a cseheknek sikerült jobban, így a szünetben „csak” néggyel mentünk (14–10).
A második félidő már kiegyenlített erők küzdelmét hozta, azonban előnyünket tartani tudtuk. A Mocsai-csapat játékosai szépen megosztoztak góljaikon, a csehek pedig igazán közel egyszer sem kerültek a fordításhoz.
A végén ugyan felzárkóztak egy gólra, ám az egyenlítésre már nem maradt idejük, így a mieink ismét győztek. Sikerükkel ráadásul megnyerték a tornát, mivel korábban a szerbek legyőzték a horvátokat.


<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=477><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1. MAGYARORSZÁG*</TD><TD align=right>*2*</TD><TD align=right>*2*</TD><TD align=right>*–*</TD><TD align=right>*–*</TD><TD align=right>*58–50*</TD><TD align=right>*4*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2. Csehország</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>–</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>58–57</TD><TD align=right>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3. Szerbia</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>–</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>47–52</TD><TD align=right>2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4. Horvátország</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>–</TD><TD align=right>–</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>51–55</TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## despi80 (2011 November 6)

Szép pofont adtak a Győri csajok 


Hajrá Magyarok !!!

Jaaa és pick !


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 8)

*A csoportelsőségért játszik a Győr a Hypo vendégeként
*2011. 11. 08.







*A szenzációs formában játszó Győr szerdán az osztrák Hypo NÖ otthonában nem csak a mérkőzést, hanem a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája C csoportját is megnyerheti, s ezzel biztosíthatja helyét a középdöntőben.*

A Pálinger Katalin, Vérten Orsolya és Kovacsics Anikó hiányát is elbíró magyar csapat szombaton álomjátékkal verte 35-20-ra a dán Randerst, és ha "nem ereszt le" látványosan, akkor a Maria Enzersdorfban 20:20 órakor kezdődő összecsapáson is győz a Németh András vezette, Temes Bernadettet és Rédei-Soós Viktóriát is foglalkoztató együttes ellen.
A találkozót eredetileg októberben közepén rendezték volna, ám a Hypoban nyolc (!), a Győrben pedig egy (Eduarda Amorim) brazil játszik, nekik a Pánamerikai Játékokon sikerült kivívni hazájuk válogatottjával a londoni olimpiai részvételt.
A Hypo szintén szombaton nagy csatában verte a francia Metzet, és halvány esélye maradt a továbbjutásra, ehhez azonban nem csak szerdán, hanem vasárnap is le kellene győznie a Győrt, ami szinte lehetetlen feladatnak ígérkezik. A papírforma alapján azonban az ETO már az utolsó forduló eredményeitől függetlenül megnyeri a kvartettet, így kedvező helyzetből várhatja majd a középdöntős csoportok november 15-i sorsolását.
Szerdán a női és férfi NB I-ben is lesz egy-egy rangadó. A női KEK-ben címvédő FTC - amely pillanatnyilag a harmadik, de a vesztett pontokat tekintve a Győr mögött a második -, a negyedik pozíciót elfoglaló Debrecent fogadja 18:45-kor a Népligetben. A hétvégén mindkét gárda magabiztosan nyert a KEK-ben, sőt, a DVSC már tovább is jutott a nyolcaddöntőbe.
A Budapest Bank férfi ligában a negyedik Tatabánya látja vendégül este 6-kor a Szegedet, amely október 29-én legyőzte a három és fél éve itthon veretlen Veszprémet, és csak rosszabb gólkülönbsége miatt áll a második helyen. A hazaiak reménye lehet, hogy a múlt heti szerbiai válogatott tornáról kicsit fáradtan érkeznek vissza a Tisza-parti játékosok.



*A szerdai program:
női BL, C csoport, a 3. fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzés:
*​*
**Hypo NÖ (osztrák) - Győri Audi ETO KC, Maria Enzersdorf 20:20 ó
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Győr 6 pont/4 mérkőzés (119-96), *
*2. Randers (dán) 6/5 (143-145), *
*3. Metz (francia) 4/5, *
*4. Hypo NÖ 2/4
*​*
*
*Az első két helyezett jut a nyolcas középdöntőbe, a harmadik átkerül a KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.
*​*
*
*A kvartett további programja:
**Metz-Randers, szombat 18:30 ó
Győr-Hypo NÖ, vasárnap 17:15 ó*


*A női NB I élcsoportja:
*​*
**1. Győri Audi ETO KC 8 8 - - 16 pont
2. Vác 9 7 1 1 259-216 15
3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 7 6 - 1 223-204 12
4. DVSC-Fórum 8 5 - 3 231-229 10*
*A Budapest Bank férfi liga élcsoportja:
1. MKB Veszprém 10 9 - 1 379-240 18 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 9 9 - - 18
3. Csurgó 9 6 1 2 258-232 13
4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 8 6 - 2 231-190 12*



*Jövő hétfőtől újra együtt a női kézilabda-válogatott*





*


Húsz játékost hívott meg a november 18. és 20. közötti szörényvári (Drobeta-Turnu Severin) nemzetközi tornára Karl Erik Böhn, a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott norvég szövetségi kapitánya.
*​*
*

A csapat jövő hétfőn találkozik Debrecenben, majd a Kárpát Kupán sorrendben a házigazda román, a szerb és végül a macedón együttessel találkozik - a szövetség honlapja szerint.
Az októberi, az azeriek és a fehéroroszok elleni sikeres Eb-selejtezőhöz képest változás, hogy a sérült Vérten Orsolya helyett Juhász Gabriella játszik majd, és bekerült a keretbe Kovacsics Anikó, Zácsik Szandra, valamint újoncként Planéta Szimonetta.


*A keret:
*​*
*
*kapusok: Herr Orsolya (Siófok-Galerius Fürdő), Kiss Éva (Veszprém Barabás)
*​*
*
*jobbszélsők: Bódi Bernadett (Siófok-Galerius Fürdő), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*​*
*
*jobbátlövők: Hornyák Ágnes (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovács Anna (ÉTV-Érd), Rédei-Soós Viktória (Hypo NÖ), Planéta Szimonetta (Győri Audi ETO KC)
*​*
*
*irányítók: Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC)
*​*
*
*beállósok: Cifra Anita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Szabó Valéria (Zvezda Zvenyigorod), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*​*
*
*balátlövők: Bulath Anita (Veszprém Barabás), Szekeres Klára (ÉTV-Érd), Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Zácsik Szandra (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)
*​*
*
*balszélsők: Juhász Gabriella (Veszprém Barabás), Vincze Melinda (ÉTV-Érd)

**A Kárpát Kupa programja (Szörényvár):
*​*
**november 18., péntek, 1. forduló:
*​*
**Szerbia-Macedónia 15:45 ó
Románia-Magyarország 18 ó
*​*
*
*november 19., szombat, 2. forduló:
*​*
**Magyarország-Szerbia 13:45 ó
Románia-Macedónia 16 ó
*​*
*
*november 20., vasárnap, 3. forduló:
*​*
**Magyarország-Macedónia 9:45 ó
Románia-Szerbia 12 ó
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 10)

*NŐI KÉZILABDA BL *

*Németh András csapata nyitott védekezésével meglepte a *
*győrieket, és 29–27-re le is győzte*


*Az ETO a Hypo otthonában hagyta mindkét pontot*

*A Győri Audi ETO KC rossz játékkal 29–27-re kikapott a Hypo NÖ vendégeként a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában, a zöld-fehérek így egyelőre nem tudták bebiztosítani továbbjutásukat a C-csoportból.*

*Jól kezdődött a találkozó a Győri ETO számára, hiszen 3–0-s vendég vezetéssel indult az összecsapás, a folytatás azonban már nem volt ilyen zökkenőmentes, sőt.*

*A Hypo a nyitott védekezésével viszonylag sokszor meg tudta akadályozni a győriek könnyed gólszerzését, ráadásul a zöld-fehérek gyors támadásai sem voltak gördülékenyek, Temes Bernadett pedig többször is villant nevelőegyüttese ellen. Konkoly Csaba a félidő közepén, 6–6-nál beküldte Pálinger Katalint, de a folytatásban ismét szerephez jutott Katrine Lunde Haraldsen is.*

*A Hypo braziljai közül Alexandra Do Nascimento és Samira Rocha érezte a leginkább a kaput, míg a túloldalon sokáig Hornyák Ágnest lehetett a leginkább dicsérni góljai miatt. A bizonytalan játékvezetés mellett az ETO képtelen volt stabilizálni játékát, így szünetben az osztrák bajnok vezetett 15–13-ra.*

*A második játékrész elején Daniela Piedade góljai tartották a Hypo előnyét (18–14), a beálló azonban – akárcsak a nem sokkal később piros lapot kapó Ana Paula Rodrigues – a végleges kiállítás sorsára jutott, miután megkapta harmadik kétperces büntetését is, ami a folytatásban érzékenyen érintette a Hypót.*

*Bárbara Arenhart továbbra is remekül védett, miközben Eduarda Amorimék támadásban ziccereket rontottak, védekezésben pedig gyermeteg hibákat vétettek, így még öt perccel a találkozó vége előtt is a Németh-csapat vezetett (27–24).*

*A hajrában a győriek ráéreztek, hogy Jovanka Radicsevics révén feljebb lehet zárkózni, a montenegrói szélső pedig két góljával fel is hozta az ETO-t, ám két sikertelen támadás után Temes Bernadett eldöntötte a csatát. A Hypo végül 29–27-re győzött.*

*Vereségével az ETO nem tudta bebiztosítani továbbjutását, így vasárnap az első helyhez hazai pályán le kell győznie a bécsújhelyieket.*
​
*<!-- .cikkhead -->
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas></B>
*Hiába Jovanka Radicsevics (jobbra) góljai, az ETO jobbára csak szenvedett Südstadtban.*​ 
*NŐI KÉZILABDA BL​*

*<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>C-CSOPORT</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 
HYPO NÖ (oszták)–GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC 29–27 (15–13)
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 
Maria Enzersdorf, 1000 néző. V: Pavicsevics, Raznatovics (montenegrói)*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*HYPO: *ARENHART – DO NASCIMENTO 8 (1), Rédei-Soós 2, Goricanec, Piedade 2, Rodrigues 2, Silva. *Csere:* Blazek (kapus), TEMES 5, Stumvoll S., ROCHA 6, PINHEIRO 4, Moraes, Kaiser. *Vezetőedző: *Németh András </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 

*GYŐRI ETO: Lunde Haraldsen – RADICSEVICS 7, HORNYÁK Á. 4, Lekics 4, Lőke 5, E. Amorim 3, Görbicz 3 (2). Csere: Pálinger (kapus), Orbán, Kovacsics 1. *
*Vezetőedző: Konkoly Csaba</B>*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Az eredmény alakulása.* 4. p.: 0–3. 7. p.: 4–4. 19. p.: 7–9. 26. p.: 12–11. 34. p.: 18–14. 40. p.: 21–170. 42. p.: 21–20. 47. p.: 24–23. 50. p.: 26–23. 56. p.: 27–26.</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kiállítások: *12, ill. 6 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Hétméteresek:* 1/1, ill. 2/2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>​


*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Tabella*
2011. 11. 10. 03.56 

<RIGHT>






*Meglepetésre nyolcgólos vereséget szenvedett Tatabányán a Pick-Szeged együttese a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai játéknapján.*



*A tabella:*
*1. MKB Veszprém 11 10 - 1 416-265 20 pont*
*2. Pick-Szeged 10 9 - 1 317-256 18*
*3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 9 7 - 2 258-209 14*
*4. Csurgó 9 6 1 2 258-232 13*
*5. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 9 5 - 4 256-243 10*
*6. Balatonfüred 9 4 2 3 233-226 10*
*7. FTC-PLER 10 4 1 5 282-264 9*
*8. Kecskemét 10 3 1 6 260-301 7*
*9. Varioauto-Pécs 12 3 1 8 345-414 7*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 9 3 - 6 240-280 6*
*11. Tata 10 2 - 8 244-343 4*
*12. Mezőkövesd 10 - - 10 248-324 0*


*Eredmények:*
*Tatabánya-Carbonex - Pick-Szeged 27-19 (13-10)*
*Kecskemét - MKB Veszprém 25-37 (13-18)*​



*Női kézilabda NB I - Tabella*
2011. 11. 10. 00.47 







*Az FTC hazai pályán legyőzte a Debrecent a női kézilabda NB I szerdai játéknapján.*


*A tabella:*

*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 8 8 - -16 pont*
*2. Vác 9 7 1 1 259-216 15*
*3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 8 7 - 1 255-231 14*
*4. DVSC-Fórum 9 5 - 4 258-261 10*
*5. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 7 4 1 2 203-194 9*
*6. ÉTV-Érd 9 4 - 5 249-239 8*
*7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 7 3 1 3 197-214 7*
*8. Alcoa FKC 9 3 1 5 241-274 7*
*9. Szekszárd 7 2 1 4 196-227 5*
*10. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 9 2 1 6 226-262 5*
*11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 8 1 - 7 234-263 2*
*12. Kiskunhalas 8 - - 8 199-266 0*

*Eredmények:*
*FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - DVSC-Fórum 32-27 (18-16) *


*korábban:*
*Kiskunhalas - Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 22-33 (12-17)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Veszprémben nyert a Siófok
*2011. 11. 12. 03.00







 
* A Siófok az utolsó másodpercekben szerzett góllal nyert a Veszprém otthonában a női kézilabda NB I pénteki mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
Veszprém-Barabás - Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 29-30 (19-15)*


*A tabella:
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 8 8 - - 16 pont
2. Vác 9 7 1 1 259-216 15
3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 8 7 - 1 255-231 14
4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 8 5 1 2 233-223 11
5. DVSC-Fórum 9 5 - 4 258-261 10
6. ÉTV-Érd 9 4 - 5 249-239 8
7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 8 3 1 4 226-244 7
8. Alcoa FKC 9 3 1 5 241-274 7
9. Szekszárd 7 2 1 4 196-227 5
10. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 9 2 1 6 226-262 5
11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 8 1 - 7 234-263 2
12. Kiskunhalas 8 - - 8 199-266 0*



*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Nyert a Kecskemét*
2011. 11. 12. 04.00 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki mérkőzésén:
*​*
*
*Kecskemét - Orosháza-Alexandra 32-30 (17-12)

*​*
**A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 11 10 - 1 20 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 10 9 - 1 317-256 18
3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 9 7 - 2 258-209 14
4. Csurgó 9 6 1 2 258-232 13
5. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 9 5 - 4 256-243 10
6. FTC-PLER 10 4 1 5 282-264 9
7. Kecskemét 11 4 1 6 292-331 9
8. Balatonfüred 8 3 2 3 203-200 8
9. Varioauto-Pécs 12 3 1 8 345-414 7
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 9 3 - 6 244-282 6
11. Tata 10 2 - 8 244-343 4
12. Mezőkövesd 10 - - 10 248-324 0
*​*
*
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 13)

*Visszavágtak a györi lányok a Hyponak!*

Ezen a héten a Győri Audi Eto játékosai már másodszor csaptak össze az osztrák Hypo Niederösterreich csapatával a bajnokok ligájában. A györi lányok ezúttal semmi sem bíztak a véletlenre, és 37:29-re nyertek, aminek köszönhetően megszerezték a C csoportban az elsö helyet, így csoport elsőként várhatja a keddi sorsolást. 
A találkozó meglepöen jól kezdödött a györiek számára. Szép játékkal és jó védekezéssel hamar elhúztak a lányok. Az elsö félidö elsö fele után 12-6 os állást mutatott a kijelzö. Bár nem tudom mi történt a Hypo játékával, de az biztos hogy a szerdai játékhoz köze sem volt. A szünetig aztán sikerült némit faragni az osztákoknak a hátrányból. A szünetre igy az állás 17:12.
Ha az elsö meccsen dícsértem Barbara Arenhartot, akkor most azt kell mondanom hogy szinte feleslegesen állt a kapuban, nem sok vizet zavart ott. Így aztán gyorsan át is adta a helyét Petra Blazeknak, akinek sokkal jobban ment a játék. 
A második félidöben aztán a györiek kicsit bealudtak. Szabálytalankodtak, elöször Amorimot, majd Lekicset is pihenöre küldték. Ezt kihasználva a vendégek gyorsan fel is zárkóztak. Rodriguez és Strumwol góljaival az állás 20-20ra módosult. Aztán a győr ujra magára talált és egészen a végéig uralta is a meccset. A Hypo a meccs végére úgy gondolom nagyon elfáradt. 
A györi lányok jó játékkal megérdemelten nyerték meg a meccset. A mieinknél talán kiemelhetö Jovanka Radicsevics, aki egészen 12 gólig jutott, öt követte a sorban Amorim 8 góllal, majd Görbicz 7 tel, zárta a mérközést. 
A Györ ezzel a mérkőzéssel megszerezte a csoport elsöséget.

*Györ - Hypo Niederösterreich 39:27*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 15)

*Ma kisorsoltak a nőknél a Bajnokok ligájában.*

A Györ az elsö csoportba került, a norvég Larvikkal, a spanyol Itxakoval és a dán Midtjyllanddal. Az ellenfelektet nézve, nem feltétlenül került a legnehezebb csoportba, ha ezt a BL sorozat ezen részém még el lehet mondani. 
A másik csapatba került a montenegrói Buducsnost Podgorica, a román Oltchim Valcea, a szlovén Krim Ljubljana és a francia Metz csapata. Szerimten ez a csapat kicsit erösebbenek tünik, dehát mindenki döntse el maga - maga.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 17)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Veszprém-bravúr Berlinben*








*Remek csapatteljesítménnyel az MKB Veszprém 29-24-re nyert a német Füchse Berlin otthonában a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 5. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján, és ezzel igen kedvező helyzetbe hozta magát a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért folyó küzdelemben.*



*B csoport, 5. forduló:*
*Füchse Berlin (német)-MKB Veszprém 24-29 (13-15)*
------------------------------------------------
*gól:* Laen 5, Petersson 4, Christophersen 4, Jaszka 3/1, Richwien 2, Nincevic 2, Pevnov 1, Romero 1, Löffler 1, Bult 1, illetve Terzic 8, Vujin 6/1, Perez 5, Császár 3, Iváncsik T. 3, Sulic 2, Ilyés 2

A Veszprém az orosz Csehov elleni hazai sikerrel, a német csapat pedig a spanyol Atlético Madridtól elszenvedett otthoni vereséggel a háta mögött várta a sorozat két és félhetes szünetének lezárását. Nyáron felkészülési tornán, augusztus 21-én a berlini "Rókák" 31-20-ra ütötték ki a magyar bajnokot. 
A találkozót egyperces gyászszünet vezette fel. A pénteken este, az autóbalesetben elhunyt Bernd és Reiner Methére, a németek nemzetközi szinten is jegyzett bírópárosára emlékeztek.
Gyorsan 2-0-ra elhúzott a Berlin, de egyenlített a magyar csapat. Alilovic jól védett - még büntetőt is fogott -, ám a játék képe alapján esély sem mutatkozott a fordításra. Laluska kiállítása alatt összerázódott a Veszprém, majd azonos létszámban Ilyés egyenlített a 15. percben (6-6), és a vezetés megszerzésére sem kellett sokat várni.
A folytatásban főleg a Füchse vezetett, de mindig érkezett az egyenlítés. A 24. percben, 11-11-nél Laluskát megint kiültették a bírók, ám Terzic két találatával megint az MKB-nél volt az előny. Kapust cseréltek a hazaiak, és Stochl bravúrokkal mutatkozott be, de ő sem tudott segíteni, mert éppen a szünet előtt vezetett először két góllal a magyar bajnok.
A fordulást követően Császár révén már 13-16-ot mutatott az eredményjelző, és sikerült stabilizálni az előnyt. A 35. percben, 15-18-nál az addig remeklő Terzicet kiállították, ám ez nem törte meg a lendületet. Perez beállításával tudott újítani a Veszprém - Terzic és Laen páros büntetésekor -, és mivel Alilovic változatlanul brillírozott, a 40. percben 16-20 volt az állás. 
Vujint is kiültették a román játékvezetők (ekkor 5-1 volt a kiállítási arány a Veszprém "javára"), és ekkor kicsit közelebb férkőzött a Berlin (19-21).
Az utolsó tíz perc 21-23-ról indult, és mindkét oldalon, rövid időre pechesek voltak a kapusok. Az előny nem volt megnyugtató, mert őrült rohanásba kezdtek a Rókák. Vujin újabb bombája és Alilovic védése lélekromboló volt a hazaiaknak, akik már képtelenek voltak 23-27-ről felállni, még büntetőt is rontottak a végjátékban.
A sikerrel a Veszprém hatalmas lépést tett a csoport második helyének megszerzésére, de az első pozíció elérése sem lehetetlen.
A csoport második helye is nagy jelentőséggel bír, mivel az a csapat, amelynek ez sikerül, a nyolcaddöntőben egy elvileg gyengébb ellenfelet, egy csoportharmadikat kap majd riválisnak, és a visszavágót rendezik az előkelőbb helyen rangsorolt klub otthonában.

*A Veszprém legközelebb november 27-én lép pályára a BL-ben, és akkor fogadja a Berlint.*

A BL másik magyar résztvevője, a három vereséggel és egy győzelemmel álló *Pick Szeged legközelebb szombaton lép pályára* - minimális győzelmi eséllyel -, amikor is fogadja a világsztárokkal felálló francia Montpellier-t.

*Mocsai Lajos, az MKB Veszprém vezetőedzője:*
-------------------------------------------
_"A Füchse egy nagyon jól felépített csapat, jó erőt képvisel. Jól sikerült a felkészülésünk. Az utolsó öt napban csak a Füchsére koncentráltunk. A csapatunk ma jól végrehajtotta a taktikai elképzeléseket. Boldogok vagyunk. Gratulálok mindkét együttesnek, korrekt, sportszerű meccs volt."_

*A csoport másik mérkőzésén:*
*Kielce (lengyel)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 29-37 (14-19)*


*vasárnap:*
*Bjerringbro-Silkebro (dán) - Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 16:50 ó*


*A csoport állása: *
*1. Atlético Madrid 9 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. MKB Veszprém 8/5, *
*3. Füchse Berlin 5/5, *
*4. Kielce 4/5, *
*5. Csehovszki Medvegyi 2/4, *
*6. Bjerringbro-Silkebro 0/4*

*D csoport:*

*Pick Szeged-Montpellier (francia), szombat 16:15 ó*

*Ademar León (spanyol)-Köbenhavn (dán), szombat 19 ó*
*THW Kiel (német)-Partizan Beograd (szerb), vasárnap 17 ó*


*Az állás: *
*1. Köbenhavn 6 pont/3 mérkőzés (98-78), *
*2. Montpellier 6/4 (127-115), *
*3. León 5/4, *
*4. Kiel 3/3, *
*5. Pick Szeged 2/4, *
*6. Partizan Beograd 0/4*

*A csoportokból az első négy jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.*



*Konkoly Csaba távozik a Győri Audi ETO vezetőedzői posztjáról*








*A Győri Audi ETO vezetőedzője, Konkoly Csaba és a Klub elnökségének megállapodása szerint a szakember a tegnapi napon távozott a Klub felnőtt csapatának éléről.*


*A döntés hátterében az áll, hogy az elnökségnek minden körülmények között meg kell teremtenie a csapat győzelmének feltételeit mind a hazai bajnokságban, a Magyar Kupában, és a Bajnokok Ligájában.* 
*Az eddigi mérkőzések tapasztalatai alapján pedig úgy látja, hogy e cél elérésére a csapatnak nagyobb esélye van egy más típusú szakmai irányítással.
*A Klub megkezdte az egyeztetéseket a lehetséges új edzőkkel, és mindenképpen olyan megoldásra törekszik, amely edzői oldalról biztosítja az Audi ETO-nak az elvárt győzelmeket. 
A csapat vezetőedzői feladatait az új szakember beiktatásáig Danyi Gábor pályaedző látja el, akinek szakmai felkészültsége és hozzáállása mind az edzéseken, mind a mérkőzéseken garancia a csapat jó szereplésére.
A Konkoly Csabával való további együttműködés formájáról a Klub egyeztetést folytat.
„A kiemelkedően teljesítménycentrikus élsportban egyértelmű mérőszámok láthatók az eredményjelzőn. A Klubunkban mindenki azon dolgozik a saját oldaláról, hogy az eredményjelző mindig az Audi ETO győzelmét mutassa. Ezzel tudjuk kifejezni köszönetünket a szurkolóinknak, támogatóinknak és minden bennünket figyelemmel kísérő hazai sportszerető embernek. Az idei szezonban győzelmi elvárásokkal szeretnénk végig menetelni az itthoni és külföldi megmérettetéseken egyaránt, ehhez a legjobb csapatot és a legjobb stábot kell felépítenünk. Konkoly Csabával az elmúlt években az Audi ETO a legnagyobb sikereit érte el a Bajnokok Ligájában, ezért szakmai tudására, tapasztalatára a továbbiakban is számítunk a jövő zálogát jelentő utánpótlás felkészítésben.” – nyilatkozta Kelecsényi Ernő, a Győri Audi ETO elnöke.

A csapat számára a következő hónapban a válogatott elfoglaltságok miatt nyugalmasabb időszak következik, majd a lányokra 2012. január végéig hazai bajnoki mérkőzések várnak. 

*A februárban induló BL-középdöntők nagyon kemény csatákat ígérnek, tekintve a három ellenfelet: a tavalyi BL-döntős** norvég Larvikot és spanyol Itxakot, valamint a dán Midtjyllandot.*
​*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Tabella*
2011. 11. 17. 00.17

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A Pick Szeged hat góllal nyert az FTC-PLER otthonában a férfi kézilabda Budapest Bank liga egyetlen szerdai mérkőzésén.
*​*


A tabella:
​
1. Pick-Szeged 12 11 - 1 390-303 22 pont
2. MKB Veszprém 11 10 - 1 416-265 20
3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 10 8 - 2 293-230 16
4. Csurgó 10 7 1 2 290-261 15
5. Balatonfüred 9 4 2 3 228-224 10
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 10 5 - 5 277-278 10
7. FTC-PLER 11 4 1 6 305-293 9
8. Kecskemét 11 4 1 6 292-331 9
9. Varioauto-Pécs 13 3 1 9 374-446 7
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 9 3 - 6 244-282 6
11. Tata 11 2 - 9 268-387 4
12. Mezőkövesd 11 - - 11 272-349 0
​


Eredmény:
FTC-PLER - Pick Szeged 23-29 (10-16)
-------------------------------------​legjobb dobók: Bakos, Lendvay, Pálos, Mikita 3-3, illetve Lékai 11​*​*​*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 17)

TH6777;3229495
[CENTER írta:


> *Konkoly Csaba távozik a Győri Audi ETO vezetőedzői posztjáról*[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 19)

*Jövő szerdáig dől el, ki lesz a Győr vezetőedzője*​ 

*



*​ 

*Jövő szerdáig eldől, ki lesz a Bajnokok Ligája legjobb nyolc csapata közé bejutott Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapatának új edzője a két napja felmentett Konkoly Csaba helyett.*​ 
Kelecsényi Ernő, a klub elnöke azt mondta, két-három jelölt van a posztra, külföldi és magyar szakemberek is, de külföldön dolgozó magyar edző nincs közöttük. 
*"Bárki lesz is az edző, a BL-döntő a cél, és ha már ott vagyunk, győzni is akarunk. A hazai sorozatok, a bajnokság és a Magyar Kupa megnyerése pedig kötelező"* - jelentette ki. Hozzátette: a reálisan elérhető kínálatból akarnak választani, nem az a céljuk, hogy szerződéssel rendelkező edzőket keressenek meg, ezért kizárta Németh András, az osztrák Hypo NÖ és Kovács Péter, a Békéscsaba trénerének leigazolását.
"Olyan embert keresünk, méghozzá hosszú távra, aki lehetőleg ismeri a mezőnyt, a csapatot, a játékosokat. A sok különböző kézilabda-kultúrából érkező klasszis egységgé kovácsolása, és a minden esetben a maximális eredmény elérése lesz a fő feladata" - fogalmazott. 
Szerinte több érv szólna amellett, hogy a női válogatott norvég szövetségi kapitánya, *Karl Erik Böhn* a győri kispadra is leüljön, mint amennyi ellene. ​

​"A mi szempontjainknak ő megfelel: néhány hónapja itt él, ismeri a mezőnyt, a játékosokat, nagyon jól ismeri azokat a csapatokat, akikkel a BL-ben tavasszal meg kell küzdenünk" - mondta a szakemberről Kelecsényi Ernő. ​ 
*A Győr a Bajnokok Ligájában a címvédő norvég Larvikkal, a dán Midtjyllanddal és a spanyol Itxako Navarrával került egy középdöntős csoportba, innen kell kivívnia a továbbjutást az elődöntőbe.*​ 
A kézilabda szövetség elnökségi tagjaként is tevékenykedő győri sportvezető szerint* Böhn* Győrbe szerződtetése ellen szólhat, hogy a sportág vezetése szeretné, ha a válogatottak mellett dolgozó edzők szövetségi alkalmazottak lennének.
A szerdán menesztett Konkoly Csabáról Kelecsényi Ernő azt mondta, nagyon eredményes négy évet töltött a csapattal, ennek az időszaknak az értékelése mindenképp pozitív. ​ 
*"Klubvezetőként azonban röntgenszemmel kell átlátni a háttérben zajló folyamatokat, és tudni kell, hogy szakmai és emberi szempontból ki lehet az, aki a legtöbbet tudja kihozni ebből a keretből" - **indokolta az edzőváltást a klubelnök. Hozzátette, a döntés nem hirtelen született, "talán azok számára váratlan, akik más szemüveggel nézik a játékot, mint mi".*​ 





*Junior és ifjúsági kézilabda selejtezők - Nehéz csoportokban a magyarok*​ 



 

*Nehéz csoportokba kerültek a magyar junior és ifjúsági kézilabda-válogatottak a jövő évi világ-, illetve Európa-bajnokságok selejtezőiben.*​ 


*A pénteki sorsolás alapján a 2012-es ifjúsági (U18) férfi Eb-re kijutásért a magyarok a* *svédekkel, az ukránokkal és a bolgárokkal mérkőznek.* A kvartettből - amely küzdelmeinek minden bizonnyal Bulgária ad majd otthont - az első két helyezett jut tovább az ausztriai Eb-re.​ 
*A junior (U20) férfiak jövő évi Eb-jének kvalifikációjában a* *szlovénok, a románok és a franciák* *lesznek az ellenfelek utóbbiak otthonában. *​ 
Innen is az első két csapat jut ki a törökországi kontinensviadalra.​ 

*A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a junior női válogatott csak akkor juthat ki a csehországi vb-re, ha a spanyol, a portugál és az izraeli együttesnél is jobb lesz.*​ 
*Jó hír viszont, hogy a magyarok hazai környezetben vívják a selejtezőt április 6-8-án.*


*MA!!! 

16 ó: Kézilabda, férfi Bajnokok Ligája, Pick-Szeged-Montpellier*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Szegedi csoda, győzelem a Montpellier ellen*





*


A Pick Szeged az első negyedórát leszámítva fantasztikus játékkal rukkolt elő szombaton, ennek eredményeként 38-35-re legyőzte a világsztárokkal felálló vendég francia Montpellier-t a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában, s egyben megőrizte továbbjutási esélyét.
*​*
*

*Eredmény, 5. forduló:
D csoport:
*​*
**Pick Szeged-Montpellier (francia) 38-35 (18-17)
*-----------------------------------------------
*gól:* _Sulc 9, Lékai 8, Ancsin 6, Buday 6/2, Pribanic 3, Vadkerti 3, Zubai 2, Prodanovic 1, illetve Accambray 10, Honrubia 6, Karabatic 6, Tej 5, Kavticnik 5/1, Bojinovic 3/1

_ A találkozót gyászszünet vezette fel: az autóbalesetben múlt pénteken elhunyt Bernd és Reiner Methére, a németek nemzetközi szinten is jegyzett bírópárosára emlékeztek.
Két francia találat nyitotta a meccset, majd a különbséget könnyedén őrizték a vendégek. A 9. percben, 4-7-nél Skaliczki László vezetőedző időt kért, a kapuban pedig Tatait Mikler váltotta. A Montpellier-ben Kavticnik és Honrubia megállíthatatlan volt, emiatt fokozatosan nőtt a különbség (18. perc: 9-14).
Bojinovic kiállítása valamelyest megtörte a franciák lendületét, s a lehetőséggel élt a Szeged: sorozatban négyszer volt eredményes. Nem is maradt el a válasz, a 22. percben, 13-14-nél a Montpellier vezetőedzője is időt kért. Az már más kérdés, hogy a vendégek trénere a hangzavarban alig tudott kommunikálni játékosaival.
Kisvártatva Ancsin és Tej kakaskodott, páros kiállítás lett a vége. Mikler folytatta bravúrsorozatát, büntetőt hárított, és már az egyenlítésért harcolt a Pick, ami a 28. percben össze is jött (16-16). Mégpedig a remek szakaszt produkáló Lékai révén, aki ráadásul a szünet előtt – először a találkozó folyamán - a vezetést is megszerezte csapatának.
A Tisza-partiak 12 perc alatt 9-3-as sorozattal kápráztatták el szurkolóikat.
A fordulást követően Sulc duplájával lépéselőnybe került a Szeged, és az sem vetette vissza, hogy Czinát kiállították, mert Buday 21-18-ra módosította az állást. Azonos létszámnál felzárkózott a Montpellier, ám Tej büntetése alatt visszaállt a háromgólos hazai vezetés, sőt a 40. percben 24-20 lett egy parádés találattal, erre időt kértek a vendégek.
Őrült rohanás következett, amelyben jól állta a sarat a Pick. Negyedórával a vége előtt 27-25-re jött fel a Montpellier, ám hatalmas lelkesedéssel tartotta előnyét a magyar együttes.
Ancsin pillanatai után az 51. percben, 32-28-nál Kavticniket kiállították, ami a remek napot kifogó hazaiak malmára hajtotta a vizet. A vendégek emberfogásra álltak át, ám ez a taktikájuk nem vált be, ráadásul Hmamot is kiültették a bírók. A vastapssal párosuló jó kedvet az sem rontotta, hogy Vadkertit 37-32-nél szintén büntetéssel sújtották.
A mostani sikerrel a Pick feljött a negyedik – már továbbjutást érő – helyre, de előnye csak egyetlen pont a nála két találkozóval kevesebbet játszott német Kiellel szemben. 

*A Szeged legközelebb december 4-én lép pályára a sorozatban, amikor is fogadja a dán Köbenhavn alakulatát.
* 
*Skaliczki László, a Pick Szeged vezetőedzője:
* ---------------------------------------------
"A legmerészebb álmainkban gondoltunk arra, hogy most nyerni tudunk. Igaz, 2003-ban már sikerült ez a bravúr, de azóta sok minden változott. A Montpellier-nek a mostani szezonban is nagyon komoly eredményei vannak, és mégis most legyőztük. Az első negyedórában nem ment jól a játék, de kértem a fiúkat, próbálják meg nyugodtan azt játszani, amit elterveztünk. Köszönet, hogy ezt végül is végrehajtották. Bízom benne, hogy az az egység, amely most jellemzi a csapatot, sokáig kitart, mert sok meccs vár még ránk."
 
*Patrice Canayer, a Montpellier vezetőedzője:
* --------------------------------------------
_ "A Pick ma szenzációsan játszott, hiába próbáltunk meg mindent, nem tudtunk fordítani, mert többen is az átlag alatt teljesítettek. Gratulálok a hazai csapatnak."
_ 
* További mérkőzés:
Ademar León (spanyol)-Köbenhavn (dán) 28-26 (14-12)

A további program:
THW Kiel (német)-Partizan Beograd (szerb), vasárnap 17 ó

A csoport állása: *
*1. León 7 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. Köbenhavn 6/4 (124-106), *
*3. Montpellier 6/5 (162-153), *
*4. Szeged 4/5, *
*5. Kiel 3/3, *
*6. Partizan 0/4
* 
A másik magyar BL-résztvevő, az MKB Veszprém már szerdán letudta 5. fordulós meccsét, szenzációs játékkal nyert 29-24-re a német Füchse Berlin vendégeként, ezzel óriási lépést tett afelé, hogy kedvező helyzetből - az első vagy második helyről - jusson tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.

* B csoport:
 -----------
szerdán játszották:
Füchse Berlin (német)-MKB Veszprém 24-29
Kielce (lengyel)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 29-37 (14-19)
*
*vasárnap:
Bjerringbro-Silkebro (dán) - Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 16:50 ó
* 

*A csoport állása: *
*1. Atlético Madrid 9 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. MKB Veszprém 8/5, *
*3. Füchse Berlin 5/5, *
*4. Kielce 4/5, *
*5. Csehovszki Medvegyi 2/4, *
*6. Bjerringbro-Silkebro 0/4
*
*A csoportokból az első négy jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.

*​*
*

*Kárpát Kupa - Kikapott a magyar csapat*
2011. 11. 20. 04.30

 <RIGHT> 



*


A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 37-33-as vereséget szenvedett a szerb csapattól a szörényvári Kárpát Kupa szombati, második fordulójában.
*​*
*

*Kárpát Kupa, 2. forduló:
Szerbia-Magyarország 37-33 (22-17)
*----------------------------------

Karl Erik Böhn együttese a pénteki első fordulóban két góllal legyőzte a házigazda román csapatot, ám a szombati vereséggel legfeljebb már csak a második helyen végezhet.​_"Alapvetően a védekezésben lehet keresni és javítani a hibákat, ugyanis a 22 gól, amit az első félidőben kaptunk, rengeteg - nyilatkozta Siti Beáta, a válogatott másodedzője. - A nagydarab szerb védőket nem tudtuk átlőni, egyszerűen nem voltunk ott gyorsaságban, a sikertelen próbálkozások után pedig rendre lerohanásból kaptuk a gólokat. A második félidőben már jó pár pozitívumot láttunk, de ez sem volt elég ahhoz, hogy megfordítsuk az eredményt."

_*A nap másik mérkőzésén:
Románia-Macedónia 35-16 (13-8)

Pénteken játszották:
Románia-Magyarország 33-35 (20-17)
Szerbia-Macedónia 41-20 (21-9)

Az állás: *
*1. Szerbia 4 pont, *
*2. Románia 2 (68-51), *
*3.* _Magyarország 2 (68-70), _
*4. Macedónia 0
*​*
*


*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Hozta a kötelezőt a Veszprém*





*


A címvédő Veszprém hat góllal nyert Gyöngyösön a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*

*Eredmények: 
B.Braun Gyöngyös - MKB Veszprém 31-37 (12-19)
Orosháza-Alexandra - Csurgó 29-33 (16-18)
Tata-Mezőkövesd 29-24 (14-9)

*​*
*
*A tabella:
*​*
**1. MKB Veszprém 12 11 - 1 453-296 22 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 12 11 - 1 390-303 22
3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 11 9 - 2 325-254 18
4. Csurgó 11 8 1 2 323-290 17
5. Balatonfüred 10 5 2 3 260-252 12
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 11 5 - 6 308-315 10
7. FTC-PLER 11 4 1 6 305-293 9
8. Kecskemét 12 4 1 7 320-363 9
9. Varioauto-Pécs 14 3 1 10 398-478 7
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 10 3 - 7 273-315 6
11. Tata 12 3 - 9 297-411 6
12. Mezőkövesd 12 - - 12 296-378 0
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 24)

*A szezon végéig Karl Erik Böhn vezeti az Audi ETO csapatát*









*A Győri Audi ETO Klub elnöksége mai ülésén úgy határozott, hogy a 2011-2012-es Nemzeti Bajnokság, Magyar Kupa és Bajnokok Ligája sorozat végéig a norvég Karl Erik Böhn irányítja a Klub női kézilabda csapatát.*


A Klub vezetése és elnöksége múlt héten döntött arról, hogy új típusú szakmai vezetőt keres a csapat élére. A bejelentést követően gőzerővel kezdődött meg a csapat számára legalkalmasabbnak vélt edzők számbavétele, és a tárgyalások lefolytatása. A megfelelő szakember kiválasztásánál a Klubnak elsődleges szempontja volt, hogy csapata az új edzővel az idei versenysorozatokban kimagasló sikereket érhessen el. Tekintettel azonban arra, hogy a szezon elkezdődött, a grémium úgy döntött, hogy a hosszú távú megoldást két lépésben valósítja meg. Ennek megfelelően az idei szezonra a jelöltek közül a csapat számára legmegfelelőbb megoldásnak a norvég Karl Erik Böhn felkérése mutatkozott. Mivel a norvég szakember jelenleg a magyar nemzeti válogatott szövetségi kapitányi posztját is betölti, ezért a vele történő egyeztetések előtt a Klub a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetséggel is tárgyalásokat folytatott. A szövetségi és klubfeladatok időbeli eltolódása miatt ezek az egyeztetések mindhárom fél részéről megnyugtató eredménnyel zárultak. A megállapodást a Győri Audi ETO Klub elnöksége mai ülésén szentesítette. A csapat végleges edzői pozícióját illetően a klub tovább folytatja a tárgyalásokat, hogy a szakvezetés kérdését hosszú távra is megoldja.
„ Karl Erik Böhn személyében a legjobb megoldást találtuk meg az idei szezonra. A szakembernek ugyanis magyarországi tartózkodása során lehetősége volt a játékosokat alaposan megismerni, amelyre alapozva a versenyszezon előttünk álló, fontos szakaszaira sikeresen felkészítheti a csapatot. A Győri Audi ETO számára ezen túl nemcsak a professzionális edzői szakmai tudást vettük figyelembe, hanem azt is, hogy a jelölt képes legyen a különböző nemzetiségű, élvonalbéli játékosainkból igazi nyerő csapatot formálni. A jövő nyártól munkába álló vezetőedzőnket is ezen szempontok alapján keressük.” – nyilatkozta Kelecsényi Ernő, a Győri Audi ETO klub elnöke.​
*„Az Audi ETO szakmai vezetése megtisztelő feladat számomra, hiszen Európa talán legjobb összetételű csapatának irányítását jelenti. Ez a tény egyben nagy felelősséggel is jár, de bízom benne, hogy a lányok sikeréhségét megfelelő szakmai munkával és jó csapatépítő módszerekkel párosítva rendületlenül tudunk együtt menetelni a szezon végéig.”* – jelentette ki az új vezetőedző.
Karl Erik Böhn már a holnapi napon megkezdi munkáját az ETO kispadján a Kiskunhalas elleni bajnoki mérkőzésen.


*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Magabiztos tatabányai győzelem*



*


A Tatabánya tíz góllal győzött az Orosháza vendégeként a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai játéknapján.
*​*
*

*Eredmények:
Balatonfüred-Csurgó 21-20 (15-10) 
*​*
**Orosháza-Alexandra - Tatabánya-Carbonex 23-33 (7-18) 

*​*
*
*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 12 11 - 1 453-296 22 pont
2. Pick-Szeged 12 11 - 1 390-303 22
3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 12 10 - 2 358-277 20
4. Csurgó 12 8 1 3 343-311 17
5. Balatonfüred 11 6 2 3 281-272 14
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 11 5 - 6 308-315 10
7. FTC-PLER 11 4 1 6 305-293 9
8. Kecskemét 12 4 1 7 320-363 9
9. Varioauto-Pécs 14 3 1 10 398-478 7
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 11 3 - 8 296-348 6
**11. Tata 12 3 - 9 297-411 6
12. Mezőkövesd 12 - - 12 296-378 0
*​*
*
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 27)

*Mi van veled MKB Veszprém?*

Tehetném fel ezt a kérdést miután az MKB Veszprém hazai pályán vereséget szemvedett a német Flüchse Berlin csapatától. Szinte boritékolhato volt a veszprémi siker, ám a meccsen mégis valami más történt. Láttva a berlini meccset azt hittem a Veszprém könnyű meccset játszik majd a berlíni gárdával. Viszont nagy cslódás ért mikor láttam a hazai meccset. Az MKB 9 góllal kapott ki a németektöl. 
Nem akarok vészmadár lenni, de valami nincs rendben az MKB gárdájánál! Az utolsó néhány meccsen nem úgy mentek a dolgok mint ahogy azt már megszokhattuk. Elöször a magyar bajnokségban a Szeged elleni vereség, amit ugy gondolom megérdemelten nyertek a Tisza partiak, majd a BL ben sem ugy alakultak a dolgok ahogy azt Veszprémben szerették volna. 
Hát remélen hogy a Veszpém összeszedi magát a karácsonyi szünetben és ujra azt a formáját mutatja majd amit megszokhadtunk tölük. Remélem azért a Final4 összejön végre a magyar bajnoknak.

*MKB VESZPRÉM - FLÜCHSE BERLIN 24:33 (10:15)*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 28)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - A Barcelona és a Hamburg százszázalékos*
2011. 11. 28. 10.17

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


Hat forduló után csak a Nagy Lászlóval felálló Barcelona, valamint a Hamburg százszázalékos a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában. 

A két magyar csapat közül az MKB Veszprém a második, a Pick Szeged pedig ötödik helyen áll csoportjában.
*​*
*A Velux férfi BL csoportállásai a 6. forduló után, és a magyar érdekeltségű csoportok idei hátralévő mérkőzései:
​

*A csoport:
**----------
1. Barcelona (spanyol) 12 pont, *
*2. Croatia Zagreb (horvát) 10, *
*3. Chambéry (francia) 6, *
*4. Schaffhausen (svájci) 4 (181-177), *
*5. Sa:vehof (svéd) 4 (167-184), *
*6. Boszna Szarajevo (bosnyák) 0

B csoport:
**----------
1. Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 11 pont, *
*2. MKB VESZPRÉM 8, *
*3. Füchse Berlin (német) 7, *
*4. Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) 6, *
*5. Kielce (lengyel) 4, *
*6. Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán) 0
*​*
*

*7. forduló:
Csehovszki Medvegyi-Atlético Madrid, csütörtök 16 ó
Kielce-Füchse Berlin, vasárnap 15:45 ó
Bjerringbro-Silkeborg - MKB VESZPRÉM, vasárnap 16:50 ó

C csoport:
**----------
1. Hamburg (német) 12 pont, *
*2. Koper (szlovén) 8, *
*3. Metalurg Szkopje (macedón) 7, *
*4. Wisla Plock (lengyel) 4, *
*5. Szankt-Petyerszburg (orosz) 3, *
*6. Constanta (román) 2

D csoport:
**----------
1. Köbenhavn (dán) 8 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. THW Kiel (német) 7/5 (160-130), *
*3. Ademar León (spanyol) 7/6 (187-181), *
*4. Montpellier (francia) 6/5, *
*5. PICK SZEGED 4/5, *
*6. Partizan Beograd (szerb) 0/6
*​*
*

*7. forduló:
PICK SZEGED-Köbenhavn, vasárnap 15 ó
Montpellier-Kiel, vasárnap 17:15 ó
Partizan Beograd-Ademar León, vasárnap 19 ó
*​*
**A 3. fordulóból elmaradt:
Kiel-Köbenhavn, december 18., 17 ó
*​*
*
*A 6. fordulóból elmaradt:
Montpellier-PICK SZEGED, december 18., 17 ó

**A csoportok első négy helyezettjei jutnak a nyolcaddöntőbe.
*​*
*​

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Megműtötték a veszprémi Terzicet*
2011. 11. 28. 09.14

<RIGHT>






*Kézközépcsontműtéten esett át Mirsad Terzic, az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatának erőssége.*


A bosnyák játékos vasárnap a német Füchse Berlin elleni, hazai környezetben 33-24-re elveszített Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzés legelején sérült meg, és nem tudta folytatni a játékot. A röntgen törést mutatott ki, és a klub hétfői tájékoztatása szerint már vasárnap este megoperálták. Előreláthatólag ebben az évben már nem játszik, januárban pedig az Európa-bajnokság miatt szünetelnek a klubesemények. 
A 28 éves, 196 cm magas, 103 kg-os Terzic a védelem egyik oszlopának számít, ám támadásban is tud segíteni, az idei kiírásban 16-szor volt eredményes.


*A veszprémiek vasárnap az eddig pont nélküli dán Bjerringbro-Silkeborg otthonában lépnek pályára, és számukra majd csak február 11-én folytatódik a BL.*



*Mocsai Lajos: "Megértem a szurkolók elégedetlenségét"*
2011. 11. 28. 05.11

<RIGHT>
*



*


*Nem tudta megismételni másfél héttel ezelőtti remek játékát az MKB Veszprém, és otthon 33-24-re kikapott a Füchse Berlintől a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája 6. fordulójában.*


A vereség révén szorosabb lett a mezőny a spanyol Atlético Madrid mögött, de szinte bizonyos, hogy Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző együttese lemondhat a csoport első helyének megszerzéséről. 


*Velux férfi BL, B csoport, 6. forduló:*
*MKB Veszprém-Füchse Berlin (német) 24-33 (10-15)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Vujin 7, Ilyés 5, Perez 4, Császár 4, Sulic 3, Korazija 1, illetve Laen 7, Petersson 6, Löffler 6, Christophersen 5, Jaszka 3, Nincevic 2, Romero 2, Richwien 1, Pevnov 1

A két csapat november 16-án már találkozott egymással, akkor parádés játékkal 29-24-re győzött a Veszprém a német fővárosban.
Több elrontott támadás után a vendégek szereztek vezetést, majd Terzic kért cserét kézsérülés miatt (később át is öltözött), így a csapatkapitánnyá előlépett, 40 éves Perez gyorsan a pályára került. És ha már beállt, bevágott két gólt. A két kapus, Alilovic és Stochl remekelt, a 9. percig csupán öt gól esett 3-2 leosztásban, ám ekkor utóbbi hálóőrt le kellett cserélni, mert az örökifjú Perez bombájába „belenézett”. A kubai-magyar hamar felavatta Heinevettert is, ám válaszként gyorsan egyenlő lett, sőt, negyedóra elteltével a Rókák vezettek (5-7), miután öt perc alatt 5-1-es sorozatot produkáltak.
Az irányító Császár agresszívebb lett, és megint sikerült egalizálni, ám Petersson villanásaival őrizte kétgólos vezetését a Berlin. Az izlandi sztár négy perc alatt négyszer volt eredményes. A Veszprém ezek után siettette a támadásokat, de ez megbosszulta magát, mert két eladott labda után minden addiginál nagyobbra nőtt a különbség (10-14). Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző időt kért, azonban ez sem segített, sőt, egy újabb rossz passz újabb Löffler-találatot eredményezett, azaz megszakítás nélkül négy gólt vágott be a Füchse.
A hazaiak úgy mentek el szünetre, hogy a közönség „ébresztőt” kiabált. Volt ok az aggodalomra, hiszen főleg az utolsó negyedóra nem emlékeztetett a másfél hete idegenben mutatott játékra.
Keményített korábbi védekezésén az MKB, és Ilyés vezérletével megkezdődött a felzárkózás. A túloldalon Jaszka gondoskodott arról, hogy ne legyen minden optimális, ám így is a 38. percben 17-15-re jött fel a magyar bajnok. Ekkor azonban Császárt kiállították, és ebből a kétperces szakaszból 2-1-gyel jött ki a Berlin. A túloldalon Laent küldték ki a francia bírók, ám nem élt az alkalommal a hazai gárda, sőt, 16-20-ról kellett volna visszajönni.
Korazija és Császár gólokkal fokozták az izgalmakat, és valósággal izzott az aréna, de nem sokáig, mert a Berlin háromszor volt eredményes három perc alatt úgy, hogy egyet sem kapott, 18-23-nél aztán az 50. percben Mocsai ismét időt kért.
A hajrára szétesett a Veszprém védekezése, így végül komoly vereségbe futott bele. 
Ez az eredmény azt jelenti, hogy az első hely megszerzésére minimális esélye maradt a magyar bajnoknak, ugyanakkor a második helyre még befuthat – bár szoros a mezőny -, és a nyolcaddöntő sorsolását akár kedvező helyzetből is várhatja.

*A Veszprém legközelebb jövő vasárnap lép pályára* az eddig pont nélküli dán Bjerringbro-Silkeborg otthonában, és kötelező számára a győzelem megszerzése.


A *D csoportban* a* Pick Szeged* ezúttal pihent, és *december 18-án pótolja a francia Montpellier elleni idegenbeli mérkőzését.* A Tisza-partiak ugyancsak egy hét múlva fogadják a dán Köbenhavn alakulatát.


*Mocsai lajos, az MKB vezetőedzője:*
*----------------------------------*
*"Amit elterveztünk, azt gyorsan felborította Terzic sérülése. Perezt már hamar pályára kellett küldeni. Persze nem csak ezen múlott, mert sajnos a szélső játékunk sem volt megfelelő, és a németek a belső területekre kényszerítettek bennünket. Ha nem volt jó a lövésünk, gyorsan leindítottak minket, és ezekből sok gólt dobtak. Megértem a szurkolók elégedetlenségét, nem ehhez szoktak hozzá, de sajnos ma a Berlin lényegesen jobb volt, és kihasználta a gyengébb teljesítményünket. Előre kell néznünk, mert nagyon szoros a csoportunk."*

*Dagur Sigursson, a berliniek vezetőedzője:*
*------------------------------------------*
_"Fontos két pontot szereztünk Európa egyik legnagyszerűbb csarnokában. A sikerünkhöz az kellett, hogy jól felkészültünk ellenfelünk játékából, és ezen kívül kihasználtuk a hibáit."_

*később:*
*Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Kielce (lengyel) 20:15 ó*


*csütörtökön játszották:*
*Csehovszki Medvegyi (orosz) – Bjerringbro-Silkeborg (dán) **30-23*



​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 28)

*Kézilabda BL az M1-en?*

A Magyar Kézilabda-szövetség azt szeretné elérni hogy több szurkoló láthassa a magyar csapatok BL mérközéseit. Az MKSZ az elmúlt hónapokban e témában számtalan megbeszélést tartott, aminek eredményeként már úgy tünt hogy sikerül elérni az áttörést és a Magyar televízió is közvetítheti a magyar csapatok Bajnokok Ligája mérközéseit. Ez azomban nem tetszik a közvetítési jogokat birtokló Digi Sport számára. 
Az MKSZ azomban elfogadhatatlannak tartja, hogy a sportág jövojét a média befojásolja, szerinte ugyan is ha ilyen nagy igény van a kézilada mérközések közvetítésére, akkor azt egy olyan csatorán kéne közvetíteni, amely mindenki számára elérhetö. 
2011 márciusában a Digi Sport ugyan hosszú távra megvásárolta a közvetítési jogokat, dehát az MKSZ tovább folytatja a tárgyalásokat ez ügy érdekében. 
Tehát lehet, hogy már az új esztendöben a Magyar televízió közvetíti majd a Györ, a Szeged és a Veszprém Bajnokok Ligája mérközéseit.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 28)

*Lemondott az MKB Veszprém csapatkapitánya!*

A Napló információi szerint a vasárnapi vereség után lemondott az MKB Veszprém játékosa Iváncsik Gergő a csapatkapitányi karszalagról. Sem Iváncsik Gergő sem a csapat eddig nem adtak ki semmilyen hivatalos közleményt a következö mérközésig. 

Amit viszont már tudni lehet hogy az MKB vasárnap Dániába utazik ahol a Silkeborg lesz az ellenfele.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Férfi kézilabda KEK - Nyert Cipruson az FTC*





*


A Ferencváros két góllal, 24-22-re legyőzte idegenben a ciprusi European University Cyprus együttesét, így kedvező helyzetből várhatja a férfi kézilabda KEK nyolcaddöntőbe kerüléséért zajló párharc hazai visszavágóját.
*​*
*

a 16 közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés (a csapat tájékoztatása szerint): 

*European University Cyprus (ciprusi) - FTC-PLER 22-24 (10-11)
*-------------------------------------------------------------

*A visszavágót jövő vasárnap 18 órától rendezik.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 5)

*Férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa - Nyert, de búcsúzott a Balatonfüred*
2011. 12. 05. 09.32 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Balatonfüred 27-26-ra nyert a vendég Dunkerque ellen a férfi kézilabda EHF Kupa legjobb 16 csapata közé jutásért zajló párharc visszavágóján, de miután az első mérkőzésen kilenc góllal kapott ki, búcsúzott a sorozattól. *

A balatonfüredi alakulat a második félidő elején öt találattal vezetett, de a Nagy Kornéllal felálló franciák végül szorossá tették az összecsapást.

*Férfi EHF Kupa, a 16 közé jutásért, visszavágó: Balatonfüred-Dunkerque (francia) 27-26 (16-13) *

*Továbbjutott: a Dunkerque 56-48-as összesítéssel.*​


*Férfi kézilabda KEK - Kettős győzelemmel nyolcaddöntős az FTC*
2011. 12. 05. 08.29

 <RIGHT> 






*A Ferencváros az idegenbeli 24-22-es siker után, hazai pályán is megverte vasárnap a ciprusi European University Cyprus együttesét, így kettős győzelemmel jutott be a férfi kézilabda KEK nyolcaddöntőjébe.*




*A nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért, visszavágó: *
*FTC-PLER - European University Cyprus (ciprusi) 30-21 (14-10)*


*Továbbjutott: az FTC, kettős győzelemmel.*



*Férfi kézilabda BL - Kikapott a Szeged, kis esély maradt a továbbjutásra*








*A Pick Szeged nagy csatában kikapott a csoportot vezető vendég dán Köbenhavn csapatától vasárnap, így már csak minimális esélye maradt arra, hogy továbbjusson a nyolcaddöntőbe a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában.*


*7. forduló:*
*D-csoport:
*​*
**Pick Szeged-Köbenhavn (dán) 31-34 (17-19)

gól:* Sulc 8, Buday 8/6, Ancsin 5, Vadkerti 3, Pribanic 3, Lékai 2, Zubai 1, Prodanovic 1, illetve M. Hansen 10, Ekberg 6/3, Sigurdsson 5, Stefansson 4, Boldsen 4, R.T. Hansen 3, Hundstrup 1, H. T. Hansen 1

A két csapat október 9-i mérkőzésén a csoportelső dánok 36-24-re ütötték ki a szegedieket, és most is ők számítottak esélyesnek. 2-2 után gyorsan háromszor voltak eredményesek a vendégek, és mivel változatlanul nagy fölényben játszottak, így Skaliczki László vezetőedző már a 8. percben, 4-8-nál időt kért.
Mikler helyett Tatai állt be a kapuba, aki egy védéssel mutatkozott be, ám őrült rohanás folyt a pályán, s a védekezés egyik oldalon sem zárt megfelelően, ezért a 12. percben már 10-8-ra vezettek a koppenhágaiak. 
Tatai ennek ellenére jól védett, elől pedig Buday és Ancsin felelt a gólokért, így aztán erősen tapadt ellenfelére a hazai fanatikusok által erősen támogatott Szeged. Sulc duplájával egyenlő lett (17. p: 11-11), sőt egy perc múlva először a meccs folyamán már a hazaiak vezettek. Ettől kezdve egygólos hazai előny és döntetlen váltotta egymást az eredményjelzőn, egészen a félidő hajrájáig, amikor Budayt küldték ki a svájci bírók, és ezt Stefansson, valamint Mikkel Hansen vezérletével a vendégek könyörtelenül kihasználták, és a pihenő előtti hat percet 6-3-ra megnyerték.
René Toft Hansen kiállításával indult a második félidő, ám egyenlíteni ezen két perc alatt nem sikerült. Mi több, amikor a vendégek kiegészültek, megint elléptek három góllal (36. p: 19-22). A feljavuló védekezésnek és Ancsin remek teljesítményének köszönhetően újra szorosabb lett az állás, a Köbenhavn Ekberg értékesített büntetőivel azonban őrizte előnyét.
A folytatásban Tatainak kellett tartania a lelket a csapatban, mert a támadójáték nem volt hatékony. Az utolsó negyedóra 27-23-as dán vezetésről és Pick-időkéréssel indult. A vendégek sztárja, M. Hansen megállíthatatlan volt, és lélekromboló találatokat szerzett. Boldsen és Gudjonsson kiállítása adott még halvány reményt, ám a vendégek ekkor már magabiztosak – és eléggé agresszívak - voltak, alig hibáztak, még a harmadik Hansen, Henrik Toft is betalált.
A Pick – amely az előtte lévők közül a Kieltől, a Leóntól és most a Köbenhavntől is kikapott hazai pályán - december 18-án pótolja a montpellier-i mérkőzését, és ha ismét vereséget szenved, akkor szinte reménytelenné válik a helyzete a továbbjutást illetően. A franciákat a Skaliczki-együttes november 19-én 38-35-re verte a Tisza-partján.

*Skaliczki László,* *a Szeged edzője:
"Az ellenfél lövőjátékosait nem tudtuk megfelelően lefogni, és mivel csak egy rövid szakasz alatt játszottunk jól, így megérdemelten nyert a Köbenhavn."*

​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 December 5)

*Nyert a Veszprém Dániában.*

Vasárnap az MKB Veszprém csapata Dániában a Sikeborg otthonában vendégeskedett. A magyar bajnok sikerrel vette az akadályt és 25-19-re gyözte le a hazai Bjerringbro Silkeborg együttesét. Már -már mindenki hullámvölgyről beszélt az MKB Veszprém kapcsán, miután a múlt heti fordulóban Mocsai Lajos együttese nagy meglepetésre hazai pályán kikapott a német Flüchse Berlin csapatától. Így a veszprémi gárda minenképpen bizonyítani szerette volna, hogy nincs komoly probléma, és a németek elleni vereség csupán kisiklás volt. 
A magyarok parádés elsö félidöt produkáltak, mi sem bizonyítja ezt jobban hogy a dánok már a 8 percben idöt kértek. A jó védekezés és játék nem hoza meg azomban a várt gólokat. Ugyan mindkét csapatnak voltak helyezeteik, de azok nagy része a kapufát találták el. A magyar kapuban Alilovic szinte mindent megfogott. Az elsö dán gólig egészen a 10 precig kellett várni mikor Schmidt egy szép akciót követöen betalált a magyar kapuba. Nálunk Vujin kezdett be de nagyon, az ö góljaival tudtuk növelni az elönyünket. A szünetre a 5:14.es állás alakult ki. A második félidöt jobban kezdték a dánok, Pettersen, Christiiansen majd Zvizej is betalált, míg a magyarok 6 percig gólképtelenek voltak. A hazaiak egészen négy gólig zárkóztak fel. A hullámvölgy után a veszorémiek megint kézbe vették az irányítást, Vujin, Korazija és Perez is betalát. Ugyan a meccs végefelé kicsit kiengedett az MKB és gyors kontrákkal még vállaszolt a gólokra a hazai csapat, az MKB Veszprém megtartva 6gólos elönyét magabiztosan nyerte meg a mérközést, begyüjte a gyözelemért járó 2 pontot. 
A meccs legeredményesebbjátékosa Marko Vujin 9 gólig jutott, öt kővetik sorban Császár, Illyés, Iváncsik T, akik 3szor találtak be Landin kapujába. A hazaiak közül a legerdményesebbek Zvizej és Pettersen voltak, akik 4 találatig jutottak.

*BJERRINGRO SILKEBORG - MKB VESZPRÉM: 5:14, 19:25.*

Az MKB Veszprém számára az idei évben véget értek a BL küzdelmek, a csapat legközelebb február 11.-én lép pályára amikor hazai pályán a lengyel Kielcét fogadja.


----------



## dumber (2011 December 9)

*Az Itxako edzőjével tárgyalhatnak a győri vezetők*


A Győri Audi ETO KC csütörtökön négynapos spanyolországi összetartásra utazott. Sajtóhírek szerint az edzőtáborban nem csak a játékosoknak, hanem a klubvezetőknek is lesz feladatuk – tárgyalhatnak az Itxako edzőjével, Ambros Martínnal. 

<!-- .cikkhead -->Csütörtökön négynapos csapatösszetartásra Spanyolországba repült a Győri Audi ETO KC. Az utazó keretben csak a felnőttjátékosok kaptak helyet. A tervezett program szerint a csapat egy férfimérkőzésre, az Atlético Madrid és a Nagy Lászlót is foglalkoztató Barcelona összecsapására is 

Ennél is izgalmasabb programnak ígérkezik, hogy a győri vezetők Spanyolországban tárgyalóasztalhoz ülhetnek az idén BL-döntőig menetelő Itxako szakvezetőjével, Ambros Martínnal. 
Mint ismeretes, a Konkoly Csabát novemberben váltó norvég Karl-Erik Böhn 2012. május 31-ig szóló szerződést kötött a Győrrel, ezért nem lenne meglepő, ha már az utódját keresnék a kisalföldi klub vezetői.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Döntetlen Dunaújvárosban








Döntetlennel zárult az utolsó előtti Dunaújváros és a sereghajtó Kiskunhalas összecsapása a női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján.


Eredmények:
​
Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma - Kiskunhalas 28-28 (16-14)
Szekszárd - Veszprém-Barabás 27-34 (13-19)


A tabella:
 
1. Győri Audi ETO KC 10 10 - - 398-241 20 pont
2. Vác 9 7 1 1 259-216 15
3. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 8 7 - 1 255-231 14
4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 9 6 1 2 266-252 13
5. ÉTV-Érd 10 5 - 5 276-261 10
6. DVSC-Fórum 9 5 - 4 258-261 10
7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 9 4 1 4 260-271 9
8. Alcoa FKC 9 3 1 5 241-274 7
9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 10 2 1 7 248-289 5
10. Szekszárd 10 2 1 7 272-320 5
11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 10 1 1 8 286-328 3
12. Kiskunhalas 11 1 1 9 278-353 3
​*

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Pécsi siker*
2011. 12. 10. 00.35 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Pécs négy góllal legyőzte a vendég FTC-t a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki játéknapján.*


*Eredmények:
Varioauto-Pécs - FTC-PLER 34-30 (19-13)*

*korábban:
Kecskemét-Csurgó 26-29 (14-11)*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 13 12 - 1 497-317 24 pont
 2. Pick-Szeged 13 12 - 1 422-332 24
3. Csurgó 14 10 1 3 406-364 21
4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 13 10 - 3 381-302 20
5. Balatonfüred 12 7 2 3 306-295 16
6. FTC-PLER 13 5 1 7 361-351 11
7. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 14 5 1 8 391-403 11
8. Kecskemét 15 5 1 9 408-452 11
9. Varioauto-Pécs 15 4 1 10 432-508 9
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 13 3 1 9 347-422 7
11. Tata 13 3 - 10 326-443 6
12. Mezőkövesd 14 1 - 13 354-442 2*​​


----------



## dumber (2011 December 10)

*Női kézilabda NB1*
Rangadót nyert az FTC Siófokon.

Siófok KC-Galerius Fürdő-FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria 33-37 (18-21)


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Fölényesen nyert idegenben a Szeged és a Veszprém*








*A Szeged és a Veszprém is magabiztosan győzött idegenben a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.*



*Eredmények:
*​*
**B.Braun Gyöngyös - Tata 30-21 (14-18)
Balatonfüred - MKB Veszprém 25-33 (12-21)
Orosháza-Alexandra - Pick Szeged 19-34 (11-17)*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 14 13 - 1 530-342 26 pont
 2. Pick-Szeged 14 13 - 1 456-351 26
3. Csurgó 14 10 1 3 406-364 21
4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 13 10 - 3 381-302 20
5. Balatonfüred 13 7 2 4 331-328 16
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 15 6 1 8 421-424 13
7. FTC-PLER 13 5 1 7 361-351 11
8. Kecskemét 15 5 1 9 408-452 11
9. Varioauto-Pécs 15 4 1 10 432-508 9
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 14 3 1 10 366-456 7
11. Tata 14 3 - 11 347-473 6
12. Mezőkövesd 14 1 - 13 354-442 2
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*Női kézilabda-vb: nyertek a spanyolok, lemaradtunk az olimpiáról*​ 
<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->
*A spanyol válogatott 23–19-re legyőzte Montenegrót a brazíliai női kézilabda-világbajnokság nyolcaddöntőjében, ami azt jelenti, hogy a magyar válogatott végleg búcsút inthet olimpiai álmainak. *​ 
*Az Európa-bajnoki címvédő norvégok szintén bejutottak a legjobb nyolc közé, miután 34–22-re megverték a hollandokat.*​ 

*NŐI KÉZILABDA-VB, BRAZÍLIA*
*NYOLCADDÖNTŐ*​ 

*MONTENEGRÓ–SPANYOLORSZÁG 19–23 (9–11)*​ 
*NORVÉGIA–HOLLANDIA 34–22 (15–11)*​ 


*KORÁBBAN JÁTSZOTTÁK:*​ 
*DÉL-KOREA–ANGOLA 29–30 (13–13)*​ 
*OROSZORSZÁG–IZLAND 30–19 (15–12)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 15)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Közel félszáz gólt dobott az FTC*
2011. 12. 15. 09.17 

 <RIGHT> 






*Majdnem 50 góllal terhelte meg a Szekszárd hálóját a KEK-győztes Ferencváros együttese a női kézilabda NB I szerdai mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:*
*FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - Szekszárd 46-28 (21-12)*





*A tabella:*

*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 10 10 - - 398-241 20 pont*
* 2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 10 9 - 1 338-292 18*
* 3. Vác 9 7 1 1 259-216 15*
* 4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 10 6 1 3 299-289 13*
* 5. ÉTV-Érd 10 5 - 5 276-261 10*
* 6. DVSC-Fórum 9 5 - 4 258-261 10*
* 7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 9 4 1 4 260-271 9*
* 8. Alcoa FKC 9 3 1 5 241-274 7*
* 9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 10 2 1 7 248-289 5*
*10. Szekszárd 11 2 1 8 300-366 5*
*11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 10 1 1 8 286-328 3*
*12. Kiskunhalas 11 1 1 9 278-353 3*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 16)

*Kézilabda , női vb: A franciák búcsúztatták a háromszoros címvédő oroszokat, kiestek a brazilok, nem szereznek érmet*








*A francia válogatott jutott elsőként az elődöntőbe a brazíliai női kézilabda-világbajnokságon, miután a negyeddöntőben 25–23-ra legyőzte a háromszoros címvédő Oroszországot. *


A második mérkőzésen Angola sokáig nagy küzdelemre késztette a dánokat, de végül érvényesült a papírforma, és az európaiak 28–23-ra győztek. Norvégia az előzetes esélyeknek megfelelően legyőzte Horvátországot (30–25), szomszédaink erejéből csak a tisztes helytállásra futotta. 
A nap negyedik találkozóján a spanyolok egy végig kiélezett találkozón egy góllal legyőzték az érmes reményeiket elvesztő hazai brazilokat.


*FRANCIAORSZÁG–OROSZORSZÁG*


A 2009-es vb-döntő már a legjobb nyolc között megismétlődött a brazíliai világbajnokságon. Csak most a végeredmény fordított volt: a franciák visszavágtak a két évvel ezelőtti vereségért, és búcsúztatták az oroszokat. 


A mérkőzés elején még a két kapus remekelt. Látszott, hogy a mezőnyjátékosok fejben kissé már elfáradtak az erőltetett menet során a tornán, több ziccer is kimaradt a koncentráció hiánya miatt. A francia válogatott egy-két góllal végig vezetett, de az Emilija Turej vezette oroszok lőtávolságon belül tartották magukat.


Negyvenöt másodperccel az első félidő vége előtt egygólos vezetésnél a francia csapat kért időt, de balul sült el, Turej ugyanis egy labdaszerzés után egyenlített. A kézilabda szépsége (és gyorsasága...) azonban ezúttal is megmutatkozott, a francia válogatott ugyanis pár másodperccel a szünet előtt ismét visszaállította az egygólos különbséget, így előnnyel mehetett a pihenőre. 13–12


A második félidőben aztán úgy tűnt, hogy fizikailag mégis csak a francia játékosok bírják jobban a megterhelést. Az oroszok támadásban nem bírtak mit kezdeni Olivier Krumbholz tanítványaival, a bejátszások esetlegesek voltak, gördülékenyen körbejáratni sem tudták a labdát a fal előtt. Ráadásul Fortuna is elpártolt az oroszok mellől: többször is olyan gólt kaptak, hogy a kapus kezéről pörgött a kapuba a labda.
A második félidő közepén Alexandra Lacrabere szállította a gólokat, az 50. percben az ő szenzációs átlövésével alakult ki az ötgólos francia előny – 24–19 volt ekkor az eredmény. Előzetesen senki sem számolt azzal, hogy ekkora különbség lesz a két csapat között. Ez azonban csak átmeneti volt, az orosz válogatott ezután megindította a hajráját. De már későn...
Négy perccel a mérkőzés vége előtt Turej hetesével 24–22-re jött fel az emberelőnybe kerülő orosz válogatott. A francia csapat ekkor már hat-hét perce nem szerzett gólt. Egyenlíteniük azonban nem sikerült az oroszoknak, egy szerencsés francia gól végleg eldöntötte a továbbjutás kérdését.


*MESTERMÉRLEG
*​*
*
*Olivier Krumbholz: *
– Nagyszerű védekezést mutattunk be, a kapusteljesítménnyel is meg voltam elégedve, de az egész csapat csak gratulációt érdemel a mai meccsért. A második félidőben minimalizáltuk a hibáinkat, és támadásban teljes koncentrációval játszottunk. A 2003-as világbajnok csapattal összevetve a mostani szerintem fizikálisan sokkal erősebb.


*Jevgenyij Trefilov: *
– Nagyot küzdöttünk, a vereségünk elsősorban a bíráskodásnak köszönhető, ami rendkívül szubjektív volt. Több más sportágban is használnak már különböző technikai eszközöket, ami segíti a játékvezetők munkáját, és azt, hogy a játék igazságosabb legyen. A kézilabdának is ebbe az irányba kellene haladnia.


*ANGOLA–DÁNIA: *
*A dánok 2005 után jutottak be ismét a négy közé a vb-n*


A nap második negyeddöntőjében idegesen és sok technikai hibával kezdtek a csapatok, a 8. percben még 2–2-t mutatott az eredményjelző, amiben nagy szerepe volt Maria Tavares védéseinek is. Ezután 5–2-re elhúztak a dánok, így az afrikaiak kénytelenek voltak időt kérni.


A háromgólos vezetés állandósulni látszott, sőt tovább is nőtt (5–11), a fáradtabb csapat benyomását keltő Angola azonban nem hagyta magát, és 12–9-nél két gólra is feljöhetett volna, de ehelyett a dánok dobtak gólokat, és 15–11-re hozták az első harminc percet.


Az afrikaiaknál Azenaide Carlos átlövései jelentették a legnagyobb veszélyt, míg a túloldalon Ann Norgaard és Trine Troelsen lőtte be jó százalékkal a helyzeteit.


A folytatásban úgy tűnt, a dánok könnyedén tartják a különbséget, az angolaiak lövőhelyzetig is csak nehezen jutottak, egy kettős emberelőnyt is kihasználva azonban a játékrész hajrájában feljöttek mínusz egyre (19–20). Az egyenlítés már nem sikerült, a hajrá pedig egyértelműen a dánoké volt, akik 28–23-ra nyertek, és 2005 után jutottak be ismét az elődöntőbe.
A döntőbe jutásért Dánia ellenfele Franciaország lesz.


*HORVÁTORSZÁG–NORVÉGIA: *
*Heidi Löke nyolc góllal zárt a horvátok ellen*


Az első percek zavaros játéka után a norvégok léptek el három góllal (3–6), innen még volt visszaút a horvátok számára. Heidi Löke a 21. percben kezdte meg a góltermelést, az északiak pedig elléptek 13–8-ra, amely előnyből négyet a szünetre is megőriztek (12–16).
A folytatásban a horvátok mínusz kettőre ugyan fel tudtak zárkózni, de Lökével nem bírtak, a különbség így az 50. percre tízgólosra hízott. A kiütés elmaradt, szomszédaink erejéből a tisztes helytállásra futotta. A meccs legjobbja a Győri ETO beállósa, a nyolc gólig jutó Heidi Löke volt, míg a hazánkban játszó másik norvég, Katrine Lunde-Haraldsen 35 százalékkal (11/31) védett. A norvégok sorozatban harmadszor elődöntősök.


*SPANYOLORSZÁG-BRAZÍLIA*


A spanyolok – csakúgy, mint Montenegró ellen a nyolcaddöntőben – remekül kezdtek, 6–1-es vezetésük után azonban a fokozatosan megnyugvó brazilok elkezdtek felzárkózni, és a 16. percben 11–10-re már ők vezettek. Az első félidőre jellemző hatalmas rohanásból végül a spanyolok jöttek ki jobban, a szünetben 19–17-re vezettek, ráadásul a második játékrészt emberelőnyben kezdhették.
Ezt nem igazán tudták kihasználni, a brazilok ott maradtak a nyakukon, és nem sokkal később visszavették a vezetést. A góltermés jócskán visszaesett, elhúzni pedig egyik fél sem tudott a másiktól.
Az utolsó előtti percben 26–26-nál a spanyolok emberelőnybe kerültek, ám Carmen Martín a szélről nagy helyzetben a kapufát találta telibe. A házigazdák támadhattak, ám hátrányban nem tudtak mit kezdeni, labdavesztésük után pedig a meginduló Elisabeth Pinedo kihasználta a ziccert, ráadásul még egy brazilt kiállítottak a dán játékvezetők. 
A hátralévő mintegy 15 másodpercben a hazaiak már nem tudtak egyenlíteni, így első vereségüket elszenvedve a vb-n elbúcsúzhattak érmes álmaiktól. A spanyolokra Norvégia vár a legjobb négy között.


*NŐI KÉZILABDA-VB NEGYEDDÖNTŐ*

*Franciaország–Oroszország 25–23 (13–12)*

*Gólszerzők:* Lacrabere 5, Ayglon, Dembelé 4-4, Baudouin, Kamto 3-3, Mendy, Pineau 2-2, Deroin, Spincer 1-1, ill. Turej 7, Posztnova 4, Uszkova 3, Davigyenko, Khmirova, Kuznyecova 2-2, Bodnyeva, Csernojvanyenko, Zsilinszkajtye 1-1.

*Angola–Dánia 23–28 (11–15)*

*Gólszerzők:* Carlos 7, Almeida 4, Barros, Calandula, M. Kiala 3-3, Fernandes, Morais, L. Kiala 1-1, ill. Norgaard 7, Troelsen 5, Burgaard 4, Bille, Fisker 3-3, Larsen, Thorsgaard, Jorgensen 2-2.

*Horvátország–Norvégia 25–30 (12–16)*


*Gólszerzők:* Penezic 4, Franic, Horvat, Lovric, Petkovic 3-3, Jezic, Koroljevic, Tatari, Zebic 2-2, Gace 1, ill. Löke 8, Lunde-Borgersen, Sulland 4-4, Breivang 3, Johansen, Kurtovic, Nostvold, Riegelhuth 2-2, Alstad, Herrem, Snorroeggen 1-1.

*Spanyolország–Brazília 27–26 (19–17)*

*Gólszerzők:* Martín 8, Alonso, Pena 4-4, Mangue, Pinedo 3-3, Alberto 2, Chávez, Amoros, Barno 1-1, ill. Nascimento, Cavaleiro 7-7, Piedade 3, Da Silva, Rodrigues, Amorim 2-2, Rocha, Quintino, Pinheiro 1-1


*AZ ELŐDÖNTŐ PÁROSÍTÁSA (SAO PAULO)*​​​*2011. dec. 16. Franciaország–Dánia 20:15*
​*2011. dec. 16. Norvégia–Spanyolország 23:00*​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 18)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Simán nyert a Tatabánya*
2011. 12. 18. 06.44

 <RIGHT> 






*A Tatabánya 40-24-re nyert a vendég Kecskemét ellen a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szombati játéknapján.

**Eredmény:
Tatabánya-Carbonex - Kecskemét 40-24 (20-11)

korábban:
Tata-Csurgó 24-38 (13-19)
MKB Veszprém - Mezőkövesd 44-26 (22-10)*


*A tabella:
1. MKB Veszprém 16 15 - 1 616-390 30 pont
 2. Pick-Szeged 15 14 - 1 489-369 28
3. Csurgó 15 11 1 3 444-388 23
4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 15 11 - 4 443-368 22
5. Balatonfüred 14 7 2 5 349-361 16
6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 16 6 2 8 454-457 14
7. FTC-PLER 14 6 1 7 393-372 13
8. Kecskemét 16 5 1 10 432-492 11
9. Varioauto-Pécs 16 4 2 10 465-541 10
10. Orosháza-Alexandra 15 3 1 11 387-488 7
11. Tata 15 3 - 12 371-511 6
12. Mezőkövesd 15 1 - 14 380-486 2*



*Női kézilabda NB I - Nyert a Veszprém és a Siófok*
2011. 12. 18. 02.34

 <RIGHT> 






*A női kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján:*


*Siófok-Galérius Fürdő - DVSC-Fórum 33-25 (17-10)
*​*
**Veszprém-Barabás - Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 30-25 (16-9)

*



* A tabella:
*
*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 11 11 - - 433-268 22 pont
 2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 10 9 - 1 338-292 18
3. Vác 10 7 1 2 286-251 15
4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 11 7 1 3 332-314 15
5. Veszprém-Barabás KC 10 5 1 4 290-296 11
6. ÉTV-Érd 10 5 - 5 276-261 10
7. DVSC-Fórum 10 5 - 5 283-294 10
8. Alcoa FKC 9 3 1 5 241-274 7
9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 10 2 1 7 248-289 5
10. Szekszárd 11 2 1 8 300-366 5
11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 11 1 1 9 311-358 3
12. Kiskunhalas 11 1 1 9 278-353 3
*​*
*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*London 2012: A kézilabda női olimpiai selejtező mezőnye*
2011. 12. 20. 06.20

 <RIGHT> 






*A női világbajnokság végeredménye kialakította a májusban sorra kerülő olimpiai selejtezők csoportbeosztását is. Mivel a norvégok világbajnokként utazhatnak Londonba, így a legjobb európai csapatnak járó kvótát az Eb-ezüstérmes svédek kapták. *


Kérdőjel mindössze egy maradt, az Afrika-bajnok kiléte. Amennyiben Angola nyeri a januári kontinensbajnokságot, úgy a tavalyi Európa-bajnokság eredményei alapján Románia és Hollandia lehet ott a selejtezőn, ha az angolaiak mégsem tudnának győzni Marokkóban, akkor Románia és Montenegró jut ki a selejtezőre az Eb-ről, ez esetben a hollandok lemaradnak a kvalifikációs tornáról. 

*A londoni olimpia női kézilabda-tornájának biztos résztvevői:*

*Norvégia (világbajnok), Brazília (Pán-Amerika Játékok győztese), Dél-Korea (Ázsiai olimpiai selejtező győztese), Svédország (az Európa-bajnok Norvégia mögötti Eb-ezüstérmesként, mint Európa képviselője), Nagy-Britannia (házigazda), Afrika-bajnok (minden bizonnyal Angola)*



*Az Afrika-bajnokságra 2012. január 10-21. között kerül sor Marokkóban.*


*Az olimpiai selejtezőcsoportok alap-beosztása:*

*1. csoport: vb-2. (rendezőként), vb-7., Európa-1., Ázsia-1.*
*2. csoport: vb-3. (rendezőként), vb-6., Amerika-1., Európa-2.*
*3. csoport: vb-4. (rendezőként), vb-5., Afrika-1., Amerika-2.*

*Magyarázat:* az Európa-1. - a kontinensbajnokságon a legjobban szereplő csapatot jelöli, amely nem szerzett közvetlen olimpiai kvótát vagy nem szerzett részvételi jogot az olimpiai selejtezőre a világbajnokságról


*A 2012. május 25-27. között sorra kerülő olimpiai selejtezők csoportbeosztása:*


*Amennyiben Angola nyeri az Afrika-bajnokságot:*

*1. csoport (rendező: Franciaország): *
*Franciaország (vb-2.), *
*Montenegró (vb-10.), *
*Románia (Eb-3.), *
*Japán (Ázsia-2.)*

*2. csoport (rendező: Spanyolország): *
*Spanyolország (vb-3.), *
*Horvátország (vb-7.), *
*Argentína (Amerika-2.), *
*Hollandia (Eb-8.)*

*3. csoport (rendező: Dánia): *
*Dánia (vb-4.), *
*Oroszország (vb-6.), *
*az Afrika-bajnokság 2. helyezettje (minden bizonnyal Elefántcsontpart), *
*Dominikai köztársaság (Amerika-3.)*​*​**Amennyiben nem Angola nyeri az Afrika-bajnokságot:*
*1. csoport (rendező: Franciaország): *
*Franciaország (vb-2.),*
* Angola (vb-8.), *
*Románia (Eb-3.), Japán (Ázsia-2.)*

*2. csoport (rendező: Spanyolország): *
*Spanyolország (vb-3.), *
*Horvátország (vb-7.), *
*Argentína (Amerika-2.), *
*Montenegró (Eb-6.)*

*3. csoport (rendező: Dánia): *
*Dánia (vb-4.), *
*Oroszország (vb-6.), *
*az Afrika-bajnokság 2. helyezettje, *
*Dominikai köztársaság (Amerika-3.)*

*A csoportok első két-két helyezettje jut ki a londoni olimpiára*​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 21)

*Nagy László spanyol válogatott lehet - Nagy reagált*
2011. 12. 21. 13.01

 <RIGHT> 






*Nagy László az MTI-nek cáfolta, hogy lenne olyan határidő, amíg el kell döntenie, hogy játszik-e a spanyol kézilabda-válogatottban.*

"Amikor eljön a pillanat, meghozom azt a döntést, amit meg kell hoznom. De ennél többet most nem akarok beszélni erről, csak annyit mondok, hogy van egy záros határidő" - idézte a Barcelona játékosát az EFE spanyol hírügynökség, ezt azonban szerdán cáfolta Nagy.

"Valóban beszéltem az EFE újságírójával, ám határidőről szó sem volt köztünk, mert nincs is semmilyen határidő. Talán az újságíró ezt szűrte le abból, amit beszéltünk, de ez tévedés - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Nagy László. - Ugyanúgy, ahogy eddig is, nem kívánok ezzel a témával különösebben foglalkozni. Fontos kupameccs előtt állok csapatommal, s arra koncentrálok." 

A 30 éves Nagy - akit a handball-planet nemzetközi kézilabdás szakoldal idén a világ legjobb kézilabdázójának választott - tíz éve Spanyolországban él, így ha akarja, felveheti a spanyol állampolgárságot, és - írta az EFE - a londoni olimpián ott lehet a spanyol válogatott tagjaként. Nagy a magyar nemzeti csapatban két és fél éve nem szerepelt, s megerősítette - fűzte hozzá a spanyol hírügynökség -, hogy a januári Európa-bajnokságon sem vesz részt a magyar válogatottal.

"Pályafutásom egyik legjobb szakasza a mostani, fizikailag és mentálisan is kiváló állapotban vagyok" - idézte az írás a balkezes játékost, kiemelve, hogy Nagy az egyetlen a Barcelonában, aki ebben az idényben a csapat valamennyi mérkőzésén pályára lépett.

Nagy László hivatalosan február 10-én jelentette be, hogy nem kíván a magyar válogatottban szerepelni. Az együttes korábbi csapatkapitánya legutóbb 2009. június 21-én, a Szlovákiában 30-19-re megnyert Eb-selejtezőn lépett pályára a nemzeti együttesben, azóta viszont különféle indokkal rendre távol maradt.
Nagy 2010 novemberében közölte: addig nem jön, amíg az általa felvetett gondok - például a sportolók napidíja és biztosítása körüli problémák - meg nem oldódnak. A barcelonai átlövő mellett kiálltak a társak, tárgyalást kezdeményeztek a szövetséggel, és rövid ideig arra is esély mutatkozott, hogy az átlövő vállalja a 2011. januári világbajnoki szereplést.
Erre végül nem került sor, a szövetség által felkért testület nem tudott megegyezni vele. A csapat aztán nélküle vívta ki az olimpiai selejtezőt érő hetedik helyet Svédországban. 

*A válogatott azóta ugyancsak nélküle harcolta ki a 2012-es Eb-n való szereplés jogát.*
​*Kézilabda vb: Szép karácsonyi ajándék a svédeknek*
2011. 12. 20. 20.11

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Véget vetve a világbajnokságok orosz hegemóniájának Norvégia győzött a 2011-es brazíliai seregszemlén, és ezzel 1999 után másodszor nyerte meg a viadalt.*


Thorir Hergeirsson – folytatva a Marit Breivik nevével fémjelezett korszak sikereit – második nagy tornáján is első helyen végzett a skandináv csapattal, így a norvégok a három legfontosabb kézilabdás eseményen (olimpiai, vb, Eb) egyaránt címvédőnek vallhatják magukat.
Aki látta a végjáték küzdelmeit, Norvégia sikerének jogosságát aligha vonja kétségbe. Ugyan a csoportkörben a németek elleni nyitó találkozót elbukta a csapat – benne a két győri légióssal, a tornán egyaránt húzóembernek bizonyuló Katrine Lunde Haraldsennel és Heidi Lökével –, a folytatásban képes volt arra, amire a torna első fázisában remeklő brazilok, oroszok vagy dánok nem: mérkőzésről mérkőzésre javult, és egy-egy fokkal mindig emelni tudott teljesítményén.
S annál a csapatnál, amelyet az egyenes kieséses szakaszban gyakorlatilag nem szorítanak meg és utolsó két találkozóján egyaránt nyolc góllal nyer, nem kérdés, hogy jó helyen van az aranyérem. A Lunde testvérek közül Katrine az egész vb-n a norvégok egyik legjobbja volt, míg testvére, Kristine különösen az utolsó két meccsen villogott, Linn Jörum Sulland is bizonyította klasszisát, ám Thorir Hergeirsson együttese egészében kiváló elegy benyomását keltette, fiatal és idős játékos egyaránt hozzá tudott tenni az egészhez.
Jellemző, hogy az amúgy kevés lehetőséget kapó – a fináléban csak hetesekre beálló – cserekapus, Kari Grimsbö is fontos pillanatokban védett büntetőket.

„Jól felkészültünk a döntőre, és fejlődésünk során az utolsó lépést is sikerrel tettük meg ezen a tornán. 2011-ben sok kihívással néztünk szembe, több játékosunk nem volt egészséges, voltak, akik a vb-n sem játszhattak – mondta a döntő után Hergeirsson. 
​
– Fiatal játékosokat kezdtünk beépíteni, és sok felkészülési meccset vívtunk, ebben benne volt a négy, franciáktól elszenvedett vereség is Brazília előtt. A siker kulcsa a fejlődés volt és az együttműködés az olyan rutinos játékosokkal, mint Kristine Lunde-Borgersen, aki februárban adott életet gyermekének, de hála egy speciális felkészülési programnak, már itt lehetett velünk Brazíliában, ami fontos volt az olyan kulcsjátékosok pótlásában, mint Gro Hammerseng és Tonje Larssen.”

„A döntő előtt tudtuk, hogy ha az elődöntőbeli teljesítményre még ráteszünk négy-öt százalékot, esélyünk van a győzelemre, de a legfontosabb az volt, hogy a lányok akarták a sikert, és ha akarsz győzni, győzöl. Nagyszerű érzés mind a három nagy címet birtokolni, hiszen mindig nyerni akarunk.
Karácsony után pedig megkezdjük a felkészülést az olimpiára, mert minden csapat fejlődik, és nem akarunk lemaradni. Nagy elismerés, hogy a norvég miniszterelnök is gratulált nekünk SMS-ben, és reméljük, szép ajándékkal kedvesedtünk a svédeknek, akik így kvalifikálták magukat az olimpiára.”

A franciák remekül meneteltek a döntőig, azonban a fináléra elfogyott az erejük, ami nyilván összefüggésben volt azzal, hogy a norvégok ellen nem bírták el a sérült Mariama Signaté és Allison Pineau hiányát, míg az elődöntőben remeklő Alexandra Lacrabere a norvégok ellen egyszer sem talált a kapuba.

„Nagy csalódás ez a meccs, mert nem sikerült úgy védekezni, ahogy akartunk, különösen igaz ez Lunde-Borgersennel szemben – mondta Olivier Krumbholz szövetségi kapitány. 
– Döntő volt, hogy Pineau-t és Signatét nem tudtuk pótolni, akik meghatározzák a védekezésünket. Remélem, hamar újra játszhatnak, de Pineau az olimpiai kvalifikációs tornán nem lehet majd velünk. Az ő sérülése sokkal elkeserítőbb, mint a vereség a döntőben. Norvégia nemhogy nem ijedt meg tőlünk, de még erősebbnek bizonyultak, mint korábban.”

*VB-STATISZTIKA *

*A GÓLLÖVŐLISTA VÉGEREDMÉNYE:
1. Alexandra do Nascimento brazil 57 gól (hetesből: 23), *
*2. Linn Jörum Sulland norvég 51 (25), *
*3. Andrea Penezic horvát 49 (2), *
*4. Fudzsi Sio japán 46 (15), *
*5. Carmen Martín spanyol 45 (25), *
*6. Luisa Kiala angolai 44 (–) és Emilija Turej orosz 44 (13), 8. Heidi Löke norvég 43 (–), *
*9. Suleiky Gómez kubai 42 (13) és Kszenyija Volnyukina kazah 42 (10)*

*LEGTÖBB GÓLPASSZ
1. Muna Sebbah tunéziai 44, *
*2. Ana Paula Rodrigues brazil 40, *
*3. Karoline Dyhre Breivang norvég 35, *
*4. Maura Visser holland 32, *
*5. Macarena Aguilar spanyol 30*

*LABDASZERZÉSEK
1. Luisa Kiala angolai 14 (átlag: 1.6), *
*2. Eduarda Amorim brazil 13 (1.4), *
*3. Muna Sebbah tunéziai 11 (1.6)*

*LEGTÖBB BLOKK
1. Viktorija Zsilinszkajtye orosz 16 ( átlag: 1.8), *
*2. Elzira de Fatima Barros angolai 15 (1.7), Andrea Penezic horvát 15 (1.7)*

*LEGJOBB VÉDÉSI HATÉKONYSÁG
1. Silvia Navarro spanyol 46 % (237/ 108, 9 meccs), *
*2. Clara Woltering német 44 % (146/64, 7), *
*3. Katrina Lunde Haraldsen norvég 43 % (290/ 124, 9) és Karin Mortensen dán 43 % (63/27, 9), 5. Chana Masson brazil 42 % (216/90, 9)*

*LEGJOBB HETESVÉDŐK
1. Anna Szedojkina orosz 42 % (19/8, 9), *
*2. Eneleidis Guevara kubai 33 % (18/6, 7), Catherine Kent ausztrál 33 % (12/4, 7)
*​*
*



*Karácsony Kupa - A házigazda elleni győzelemmel kezdtek a magyarok*
2011. 12. 21. 05.39 <RIGHT> 






*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott négy góllal legyőzte a házigazda szlovákokat a Karácsony Kupa keddi nyitófordulójában.*

Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány együttese, amely a januári Európa-bajnokságra, illetve az áprilisi olimpiai selejtezőre készül, 29-25-re nyerte az érsekújvári meccset.


*Eredmények:*
*Magyarország-Szlovákia 29-25 (16-13)*
*Lengyelország-Csehország 33-32 (11-17)*



*A további program:*
* szerda (Nagyszombat):*

*Magyarország-Csehország 16 ó*
*Szlovákia-Lengyelország 18:30 ó*

*csütörtök (Galgóc):*
*Magyarország-Lengyelország 16 ó*
*Szlovákia-Csehország 18:30 ó*​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 22)

*Karácsony Kupa - Újabb magyar siker, ezúttal a csehek ellen*
2011. 12. 22. 05.23

 <RIGHT> 






*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott magabiztos győzelmet aratott a szlovákiai Karácsony Kupa szerdai, második fordulójában.*


Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány együttese, amely a januári Európa-bajnokságra, illetve az áprilisi olimpiai selejtezőre készül, ezúttal a cseheket múlta felül Nagyszombaton. A magyarok kedden a házigazda szlovákokat verték, a csütörtöki zárónapon pedig a lengyelekkel találkoznak majd.

*Eredmények:*

*Magyarország-Csehország 33-25 (17-7)*
*Szlovákia-Lengyelország 39-35 (17-16)*

*Az állás: *
*1. Magyarország 4 pont, *
*2. Szlovákia 2 (64-64), *
*3. Lengyelország 2 (68-71), *
*4. Csehország 0 *



*Kedden játszották (Érsekújvár):*

*Magyarország-Szlovákia 29-25 (16-13)*
*Lengyelország-Csehország 33-32 (11-17)*

*Csütörtökön játsszák (Galgóc):*

*Magyarország-Lengyelország 16 ó*
*Szlovákia-Csehország 18:30 ó*​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Kézilabda: Hibátlan teljesítménnyel tornagyőztes a magyar csapat*








*A torna utolsó fordulójában a lengyel "B" válogatott volt a magyarok ellenfele a szlovákiai Karácsony kupán. A lengyelek együttesében csupán a kapus Wyszomirski szerepelt a 28-as bő EB keretből.*


Lékai góljával a magyar válogatott szerzett vezetést a gyér érdeklődés mellett zajlott torna zárónapjának első meccsén, de a lengyelek nemcsak, hogy tartották velünk a lépést, hanem a félidő közepén fordítottak is.
A játékrész végére emberelőnyös szituációk után visszavettük vezetést, bár ehhez kellett az is, hogy Tatait Fazekas váltsa a kapuban, támadójátékunk pedig pontosabbá váljon. 
A fordulás után egy lendületesebb magyar csapat jött ki az öltözőből, így előnyünket pillanatok alatt megtripláztuk. A lengyel válogatottban ekkor már nem volt erő arra, hogy visszakapaszkodjon a meccsbe, Császárék végül fölényes győzelmet arattak a vb-8. helyezett válogatottra végül csak nyomaiban emlékeztető lengyel csapat felett.
Magyarország három győzelemmel, imponáló magabiztossággal nyerte meg a szlovákiai Karácsony Kupát, a második helyen a cseheket legyőző házigazdák végeztek. 

*Karácsony Kupa, 3. forduló, Galgóc
*​*
**MAGYARORSZÁG-LENGYELORSZÁG 38-24 (14-12)
*​*
**MAGYARORSZÁG:*_ Tatai, Fazekas, Mikler (kapusok), Ancsin 2, Balogh 2, Császár 7, Gulyás 2, Halász 2, Harsányi 4 (3), Ilyés 4, Iváncsik G. 1, Lékai 4, Lele 3, Sándor 5, Schuch 2, Vadkerti, Zubai
_​_
_
*LENGYELORSZÁG:* _Wyszomirski, Sokolowski (kapusok), Cwiklinski 2, Dacko 4, Gierak 3, Guminski 3 (2), Koprowski, Kostrzewa 3 (2), Mokrzki 1, Przybylski, Peret, Przysiek 1, Swiatek 7.
_​_
_
*SZOVÁKIA-CSEHORSZÁG 31-24 (15-13)
*​*
*
*A torna végeredménye:
*
*1. Magyarország 6 p (100-74), *
*2. Szlovákia 4 p (95-88), *
*3. Lengyelország 2 p (92-109), *
*4. Csehország 0 p (81-97)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*Januárban dől el a debreceni női kézilabdacsapat sorsa*









*A debreceni önkormányzat január 22-én sorra kerülő képviselőtestületi ülésén születik végleges döntés a város női kézilabdacsapatának ügyében.*


A város képviseletében Kósa Lajos polgármester és Pajna Zoltán alpolgármester tárgyalt a klub jövőjéről az NB I-es bajnokságban szereplő DVSC-Fórum vezetőivel és játékosaival a Hódos Imre Rendezvénycsarnokban. A város két vezetője kijelentette: nem akarják, hogy megszűnjön a hónapok óta súlyos anyagi gondokkal küzdő klub, ezért a város kész megvásárolni az együttest működtető gazdasági társaság többségi tulajdonjogát és azután az általa irányított Debreceni Sportcentrum kezelésébe adná azt.
Mielőtt azonban a Sportcentrum irányítása alá kerülne az együttes, a szakértők átvizsgálják a klub pénzügyeit, szerződéseit. 
*Ezt követően pedig a január 22-i képviselőtestületi ülésen lesz végleges döntés a kérdésben.*

*A legutóbbi két pontvadászatban ezüstérmes Loki többségi tulajdonosa, Gellén András már a nyáron bejelentette, nem tudja tovább finanszírozni az egyesület működtetését.*

* Ennek következtében azóta összesen tizenkét korábbi vagy jelenlegi felnőtt és egy junior válogatott játékos hagyta el a debrecenieket, akik ennek ellenére a hetedik helyen állnak a tabellán.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*Mocsai Lajos: Egy bravúr kevés lehet a továbbjutáshoz *
2011. 12. 28. 14.52

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott mától Veszprémben folytatja felkészülését a közelgő Európa-bajnokságra, amelynek fontos állomása lesz a január 4-i, Szlovákia elleni felkészülési mérkőzés a veszprémi Arénában.*



„Rangos rendezvény vár ránk, amely a felkészülés fontos állomása. A szakértő közönség itt láthatja először a nemzeti csapatot. Kérem, hogy minél nagyobb számban tiszteljék meg az együttest, hogy a fiúk megfelelő önbizalommal készülhessenek az Eb halálcsoportjára” – idézi a vehir.hu Mocsai Lajost.


A honlap beszámolója szerint a gárdához holnap csatlakozik Mocsai Tamás és Putics Barna. A csapathoz sérülten érkező Katzirz Dávid jelenleg egyéni munkát végez, Laluska Balázs gerincproblémája azonban javulóban van.


A szövetségi kapitány természetesen az Európa-bajnokságról is ejtett néhány szót. Mint ismert, a magyar csapat az oroszokkal, a spanyolokkal és a címvédő franciákkal került egy csoportba.


„Az év legfontosabb eseménye a májusi olimpia kvalifikációs torna. A csapatot azonban úgy készítjük fel, hogy már Szerbiában is erőn felül tudjon teljesíteni. Ugyanakkor az is előfordulhat, hogy jó teljesítmény ellenére sem tudunk továbbjutni. Véleményem szerint egy bravúr kevés lehet a továbbjutáshoz. Az oroszok legalább olyan erősek, mint a másik két rivális, így ők is bárkit legyőzhetnek a csoportban.″


Valószínűleg nem a legkellemesebb szentestéjén van túl Császár Gábor, akinek december 24-én eltávolították egy gyanús anyajegyét. Az Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott alapemberének számító Császár az egyik közösségi portálon osztotta meg a kisebb műtét hírét. Az MKB Veszprém irányítója edzeni még nem tud rendesen, a futással viszont már megpróbálkozott. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 3)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Újra együtt a keret*








*Hétfőtől ismét együtt készül a január 15-én kezdődő Európa-bajnokságra a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott.*

Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány alakulata Veszprémben napi két edzéssel folytatja a munkát. A keretben jelenleg 21 játékos található, a porckorongsérvvel kezelt Laluska Balázs egyelőre külön tréningezik. A csapat szerdán 18:15 órakor a Veszprém Arénában a szlovák együttessel találkozik, majd pénteken elrepül Németországba, és szombaton Brémában, vasárnap pedig Magdeburgban a házigazdák válogatottjával csap össze.

Jövő hét kedden szünnap lesz a felkészülésben, az Eb-keret tagjai január 11-én találkoznak majd Szegeden. 

*A szerbiai kontinensviadal január 15-én kezdődik, *

*A magyarok 16-án az orosz, 18-án a spanyol, 20-án pedig a francia együttessel mérkőznek Újvidéken, minden alkalommal 20:15-kor.*


*A Veszprémben készülő 21 fős Eb-keret:*

*kapusok: Fazekas Nándor (MKB Veszprém), Tatai Péter (Pick Szeged), Mikler Roland (Szeged) *

*balszélsők: Iváncsik Gergő (Veszprém), Vadkerti Attila (Szeged) *

*balátlövők: Ilyés Ferenc (Veszprém), Katzirz Dávid (Csurgó), Grebenár Gábor (Aragon), Putics Barna (Gummersbach)*

*irányítók: Császár Gábor (Veszprém), Lékai Máté (Szeged), Nagy Kornél (Dunkerque)*

*beállósok: Schuch Timuzsin (Veszprém), Szöllősi Szabolcs (Csurgó), Zubai Szabolcs (Szeged) *

*jobbátlövők: Krivokapics Milorad (Koper), Ancsin Gábor (Szeged), Laluska Balázs (Veszprém), Mocsai Tamás (Flensburg-Handewitt)*

*jobbszélsők: Harsányi Gergely (Tatabánya Carbonex), Iváncsik Tamás (Veszprém)*​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 4)

*Vérten Orsolya felépült, és újra edz*








*A válogatott és a női kézilabda NB I-ben szereplő Győri Audi ETO világklasszis balszélsője, Vérten Orsolya néhány napon belül ismét játszhat klubcsapatában.*


A bajnokcsapat honlapjának információja szerint újra edz, és hamarosan visszatérhet együttesébe Vérten Orsolya, a válogatott balszélső, akinek a jobb combja súlyosan megsérült októberben a fehéroroszok elleni Eb-selejtezőn.


A 29 éves játékos felépülését, erőnlétének visszaszerzését segítette, hogy fokozatosan terhelte a lábát, s ennek köszönhetően már januárban pályára léphet tétmérkőzéseken. Kedden Érden az ETO soros bajnoki találkozóján még nem szerepelhet, *de a további NB I-es mérkőzéseken remélhetőleg már számíthatnak rá társai.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 6)

*Kézilabda: Tökéletes főpróba, győzelem a szlovákok ellen*
2012. 01. 06. 14.09

 <RIGHT> 






*Egy hónapon belül másodszor is legyőzte a magyar férfi válogatott Szlovákia csapatát.*


A felkészülési időszaknak megfelelő iramú és színvonalú meccsen egyik csapat sem játszott hibátlanul, de a magyar válogatott nagy akarással, sok indításgóllal biztosan győzött.
Mocsai Lajos sokat forgatta játékosait, minden kerettagnak lehetőséget adott (Lékai Máté kisebb sérülés miatt nem játszott ezen az estén), még az is előfordult, hogy Krivokapics és Grebenár szerepeltek szélsőposzton egyszerre. Ezek következtében a magyar válogatott külföldön játszó játékosaival kiegészülve még jobban, kilenc góllal megverte szlovák ellenfelét, mint két hete a Karácsony Kupán.

*Mocsai Lajos:
*- A játékosok napi két edzésen vettek részt az összetartás során, kemény munkából jönnek, így természetes, hogy sok hibával játszottunk. Ezeken a mérkőzéseken nem az eredmény fontos, rengeteget cseréltünk, mert a legfőbb feladatunk most, hogy a szerbiai Európa-bajnokságra utazó legjobb keretet megtaláljuk. Mindent annak rendelünk alá, hogy az Oroszország elleni nyitómérkőzésre a legjobb sportformába hozzuk a játékosokat. 

Az utazó keret kijelölése január 11-én történik majd, addig az olimpiai selejtezős helyre aspiráló német válogatott meghívására két újabb mérkőzést játszunk, remélem, hogy a most kimaradt Lékai Máté tud velünk utazni és számíthatok rá a felkészülés hátralevő részében.


*Heister Zoltán: 
*- Rengeteg hibával játszottunk, de a felkészülés közepén járunk. Innen Horvátországba, egy négyes tornára utazunk, ott szeretnénk élesíteni a formánkat. A veszprémi találkozót összességében hasznosnak tartom, a magyarok jobbak voltak nálunk.

*Felkészülési mérkőzés:
*​*
**MAGYARORSZÁG-SZLOVÁKIA 33-24 (17-14), Veszprém, *


*MAGYARORSZÁG: Fazekas, Mikler, Tatai (kapusok), Ancsin 2, Császár 5, Grebenár 1, Harsányi 1 (1), Ilyés 2, Iváncsik G. 5, Iváncsik T. 3, Katzirz 2, Krivokapics 1, Laluska, Mocsai 2 (1), Nagy K., Putics 3, Schuch 1, Szöllősi 1, Vadkerti 4, Zubai 2.
*​*
*
*SZLOVÁKIA:* Stochl, Kovacin, Putera (kapusok), Antl 2 (2), Dudas, Duris, Hruscak, Kasagranda 1, Kopco 3, Kukucka, Mazék, Mikeci, Petro 1, Rabek 9, Stranovsky 5 (2), Szabó, Tarhai 2, Urban 1, Valo 2.
​
*Kiállítások: 8, ill. 8 perc Hétméteresek: 3/2, ill. 4/4*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 9)

*Győzelem a németek elleni felkészülési meccsen *​ 



 

*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a szombati háromgólos vereség után vasárnap 22-21-re nyert a német csapat ellen Magdeburgban, az egy hét múlva kezdődő szerbiai Eb előtt álló együttesek felkészülési mérkőzésén.*​ 


*Eredmény:*
*Németország-Magyarország 21-22 (11-13)*
*--------------------------------------*​ 

A két csapat szombaton Brémában már találkozott, akkor a hazaiak 36-33-ra diadalmaskodtak. Ahhoz képes most Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány több lehetőséget adott Harsányinak, Krivokapicnak, Katzirznak, míg a kapuban ezúttal Mikler kezdett.​ 
Az előző összecsapáshoz hasonlóan most is jól kezdtek a magyarok, 10-7-es vezetésüknél a németek időt kértek. Amíg szombaton ilyen szituációt követően fordult a kocka, ezúttal nem, és a szünetig magabiztosan őrizte előnyét a vendéggárda.​ 
Sőt a fordulást követően is állandósult a különbség, majd 16-18 után az addiginál is sokkal agresszívebb lett a németek védekezése, amit a bírók toleráltak. Ennek nyomán negyedórával a vége előtt a hazaiak 19-18-ra fordítottak.​ 
A folytatásban fej fej mellett haladt a két válogatott, a németek góljait követően rendre sikerült egyenlíteni. 21-21 után Laluska jó védekezése és Tatai hárítása után Krivokapic lőtt gólt 40 másodperccel a vége előtt, a hazaiak utolsó támadását pedig jól hatástalanította a hátsó alakzat.​ 
A brémai vereség után bravúros győzelemmel zárta tehát túráját a magyar együttes. A Mocsai-csapat csütörtökön, Szegeden Bahrein legjobbjai ellen játssza utolsó felkészülési találkozóját.​ 
*A szerbiai Eb-n a németek a svédekkel, a csehekkel és a macedónokkal, a már biztos olimpiai selejtezős magyarok pedig az oroszokkal, a címvédő, olimpiai bajnok franciákkal, valamint a spanyolokkal vannak azonos csoportban.*​ 


*Női kézilabda NB I - Győzött a Debrecen és a Fehérvár is*​ 



 

*Noha a második félidőre kiengedett, sem a Debrecennek, sem a Székesfehérvárnak nem okozott gondot szombati ellenfele a női kézilabda NB I-ben: előbbi a Szekszárdot hét, utóbbi a Kiskunhalast három góllal győzte le. A játéknapon az Érd fölényesen, tíz góllal nyert a vendég Vác ellen.*​ 

*Eredmények:*
*DVSC-Fórum-Szekszárd 31-24 (18-11)*
*----------------------------------*
*legjobb dobók:* Siska 7, illetve Jenőfi 7​ 


*Alcoa-Kiskunhalas 30-27 (17-10)*
*-------------------------------*
*legjobb dobók:* Triscsuk, Tilinger 8-8, illetve Szamoránszky A. 7​ 


*korábban:*
*ÉTV-Érd - Vác 31-21 (13-10)*​ 


*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 13 13 - - 26 pont*
*2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 12 10 - 2 413-354 20*
*3. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 12 8 1 3 364-341 17*
*4. Vác 12 7 1 4 333-310 15*
*5. DVSC-Fórum 12 7 - 5 342-342 14*
*6. ÉTV-Érd 12 6 - 6 329-329 12*
*7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 11 5 1 5 316-340 11*
*8. Alcoa FKC 12 5 1 6 323-355 11*
*9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 11 3 1 7 277-317 7*
*10. Szekszárd 12 2 1 9 324-397 5*
*11. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 13 1 1 11 371-437 3*
*12. Kiskunhalas 12 1 1 10 305-383 3*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 11)

*Óriási bravúr volt a Ferencváros legyőzése!*








*A pénteki, női kézilabda bajnoki mérkőzések szenzációját a Békéscsaba együttese okozta a Ferencváros 29-28 arányú legyőzésével. A csapatot kieső helyen átvevő Kovács Péter - akit az edzőbizottság javaslata ellenére nem tettek meg női kapitánynak - eddigi munkája nyilván benne van ebben az eredményben. *
- Természetesen nagyon örülünk ennek a sikernek, hiszen reményeink és terveink szerint megpróbálunk minél több, korábban elszórt pontot visszaszerezni. A Ferencvárostól elrabolt pontok pedig mindenképpen többet érnek, mint ha egy alsóházi együttes ellen tudunk győzni. 

* - Mégis, minek köszönhetik ezt a visszhangos sikert?*
- Elsősorban a csapat jó védekezésének és a kapcsolódó kapusteljesítménynek. A küzdőképesség diadala volt az ez eredmény a kőkemény készülődést követően. Úgy éreztem, mintha az FTC kicsit tompább lett volna, a mieink viszont még a budapestiek ötgólos vezetésénél is határtalan lelkesedéssel játszottak. Úgy tűnt, mi jobban akartuk a sikert, s ez döntőnek bizonyult.

* - Mennyit lendít ez a bravúr a Békéscsaba felfelé menekülő gárdáján?*
- Remélem, a lányok további erőt merítenek a Fradi legyőzéséből, de mindenkit óvatosságra intek a következő, a szerdai újabb bajnokival kapcsolatosan. A Siófok ugyanis igen jól erősített, meghirdetett céljaik között van az első négy közé kerülés is.

* - Szerdán kerül sor a Ferencváros - Győri ETO Audi összecsapásra is.*
 * - Ez a hatvan perc mindenképpen nagy szakmai csemegének számít, hiszen a Ferencváros az egyetlen, olyan csapat, amely hazai pályáján legyőzheti a győrieket.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Az Érd volt a jobb*
2012. 01. 15. 02.56

 <RIGHT> 






*Az Érd nagy csatában négy góllal legyőzte vendégét, a Veszprémet a női kézilabda NB I szombati játéknapján.*


A középmezőny legjobbjainak rangadóján az első félidőben négy találattal is vezetett a hazai gárda, a veszprémiek azonban - a végül kilenc gólig jutott - Bulath Anita irányításával a szünetre döntetlenre hozták az állást. A második félórában erősíteni tudott az Érd, és az egyformán hét-hét találatos Vincze Melinda és Tóth Tímea teljesítményének is köszönhetően jobb hajrájával megérdemelten nyert.


*Eredmények:*
*ÉTV-Érd - Veszprém-Barabás 28-24 (13-13)*
*Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba - Szekszárd 23-22 (13-12) *
*Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma - DVSC-Fórum 42-32 (21-15) *


* korábban:*
*Vác-Kiskunhalas 38-24 (21-8)*



*A tabella:*

*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 14 14 - - 28 pont*
* 2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 13 10 - 3 443-395 20*
* 3. Vác 14 9 1 4 405-355 19*
* 4. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 13 8 2 3 391-368 18*
* 5. ÉTV-Érd 14 8 - 6 384-378 16*
* 6. DVSC-Fórum 14 7 - 7 395-418 14*
* 7. Veszprém-Barabás KC 12 5 1 6 340-368 11*
* 8. Alcoa FKC 12 5 1 6 323-355 11*
* 9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 13 4 2 7 327-366 10*
*10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 15 3 1 11 444-492 7*
*11. Szekszárd 14 2 1 11 369-451 5*
*12. Kiskunhalas 14 1 1 12 354-448 3*​*​*

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Könnyített határátlépés csoportosan utazóknak*








*A vasárnap kezdődő férfi kézilabda Európa-bajnokságra a magyar rendőrség a röszkei határátkelőn lehetővé teszi a Magyarországról Szerbiába csoportosan utazók számára a külön sávon történő beutazást.*


A hazai sportági szövetség pénteki tájékoztatójában hangsúlyozta, hogy a könnyített határátlépés érdekében a határon a buszok vezetői fokozottan figyeljék a rendőri jelzéseket.

A hatóságok felhívják minden Szerbiába utazó figyelmét, hogy kiskorú magyar állampolgárok érvényes útlevéllel, személyi igazolvánnyal rendelkező magyar állampolgárok pedig érvényes személyi igazolvánnyal vagy útlevéllel utazzanak. Fontos továbbá, hogy a személyi, illetve úti okmányok érvényesek legyen a tervezett visszautazás idején is. A rendőrség kéri, hogy mindenki fokozottan ügyeljen gépjárműve okmányainak érvényességére, ha pedig valaki nem saját tulajdonú gépjárművel utazik, a tulajdonos felhatalmazását vigye magával magyar és angol nyelven. 

A röszkei határátkelőn a magyar válogatott mérkőzései előtt három-négy órával várható csúcsforgalom, ezért *a hatóságok kérik, hogy mindenki induljon el időben,* az M6-os autópályáról érkezők pedig lehetőség szerint használják a tompai és a hercegszántói átkelőhelyet is.

* A magyar válogatott hétfőn, szerdán és pénteken vívja csoportmeccseit Újvidéken, egyformán 20:15 órai kezdettel, sorrendben az orosz, a spanyol, végül pedig a francia nemzeti csapattal.*



*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Szombat este már Újvidéken a válogatott*







*Szombat délután kelt útra, és este már Újvidéken, a férfi kézilabda Európa-bajnokság C csoportjának helyszínén tréningezik a magyar válogatott.*


A Szeged és Újvidék közötti buszút várhatóan másfél óra lesz, a szállás elfoglalása után fél nyolckor pedig már a helyi csarnokban edz Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány alakulata.

*Szikra-Mezey Csaba fizioterapeuta közvetlenül az elutazás előtt elmondta, hogy mind a 18 játékos egészséges, a korábbi vírusos megbetegedéssel kezelt Zubai Szabolcs is jól érzi magát, és már majdnem százszázalékos állapotban van.

*A vb-hetedik helyezésének köszönhetően áprilisban olimpiai selejtezőn érdekelt együttes hétfőn kezdi meg Eb-szereplését az orosz válogatott ellen, szerdán a vb-bronzérmes spanyolok, pénteken pedig az olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok franciák következnek. 

*A kvartettből az első három jut a középdöntőbe.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Döntetlen az oroszok ellen*
2012. 01. 17. 00.37

 <RIGHT> 






*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott 31-31-es döntetlent játszott az orosz csapattal a szerbiai Európa-bajnokság újvidéki csoportjának első fordulójában, hétfőn.*


Mocsai Lajos együttese szerdán az olimpiai és világbajnok, címvédő franciákat legyőző spanyolokkal találkoznak.


*C csoport (Újvidék), 1. forduló:*
*Magyarország-Oroszország 31-31 (19-19)*
*---------------------------------------*
Újvidék, Spens Aréna, 8000 néző, v: Nikolic, Stojkovic (szerb)

*gól:* Császár 8/2, Iváncsik G. 6, Mocsai 5/1, Ilyés 4, Zubai 3, Krivokapics 2, Harsányi 1, Putics 1, Schuch 1, illetve Csipurin 5, Rasztvorcev 4, Kovaljov 4, Selmenko 4, Dibirov 4, Ivanov 3, Atman 2, Igropulo 2/1, Csernoivanov 1, Sztarih 1, Koksarov 1​​Tekintettel arra, hogy ebben a csoportban szerepel még az olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok francia, valamint a vb-bronzérmes spanyol együttes, így a középdöntőbe kerülés miatt már ez a csata is roppant fontos volt. A magyarok a tavalyi vb-hetedik helyükkel már biztos olimpiai selejtezősnek számítottak, az oroszok ugyanakkor ezt nem mondhatták el magukról, és nekik az Eb az utolsó esély, hogy harcban maradjanak a londoni indulási jogért.

A magyarok szinte hazai pályán érezhették magukat, közel 6000 néző szorított nekik, de a lelátón néhány száz orosz szimpatizáns is helyet foglalt. A szurkolótáborokat nem választották el egymástól.

Három magyar gól után az 5. perc végén tudtak szépíteni az oroszok. 5-1-nél Ilyést, 5-3-nál pedig Nagyot küldték ki, azonban az ellenállhatatlanul kezdő Iváncsik Gergő kettős emberhátrányban is betalált. Egy rövid megtorpanás után negyedóra elteltével megint megnyugtatóbb lett az előny, 12-8-nál aztán az oroszok – kettős emberhátrányuk alatt - időt kértek. "Játszik a csapat" – harsant fel több helyről"

A sok csere révén feljött a Makszimov-alakulat, és a 24. percben, 16-14-nél már Mocsai kért időt, de így sem sikerült megállítani az orosz feltámadást. Sőt, Ilyés újbóli kiállítása alatt, közvetlenül a szünet előtt jött az egyenlítés. A második félidőt Fazekas helyett Mikler kezdte a kapuban, de így is vezetéshez jutott a rivális. "Mindenki szurkoljon" – jött a bíztatás, ám az oroszok nem álltak le, s a 34. percben már 22-19-re elhúztak. Emberelőnyben új lendületet kapott a magyar együttes, ám Mocsai büntetőt rontott. Időközben Zubai csípő-, Iváncsik G. vádli, testvére, Tamás pedig térdsérülés miatt kidőlt. Utóbbi számára lehet, hogy véget ért az Eb.

A nézőtéren hangosabbak lettek a szerb szurkolók, és nyíltan az oroszoknak szurkoltak, sőt, ha Krivokapicshoz került a labda – vagy ha gólt lőtt -, akkor hangos füttyszóval jelezték volt honfitársuknak nemtetszésüket. Az oroszok megtalálták a magyar támadások ellenszerét, alig sikerült komoly lövőhelyzetet kidolgozni. Tizenhárom perccel a vége előtt 26-26 volt az állás, majd amikor hosszú idő után megint a magyaroknál volt az előny, az ellenfél időt kért.

A lendület megmaradt, és újabb emberelőnyben 30-27-re módosult az eredmény, ám nem adta fel az orosz sereg, az 57. percben egyenlített, csakhogy Rasztvorcevet kiállították. Mégis egy orosz gól következett, de Koksarov pedig rosszul cserélt, így kettős emberelőnybe került a Mocsai-csapat. Császár büntetőből egyenlített, majd 13 másodperccel a vége előtt még egyszer lehetett támadni, ám Ilyés ellen belemenést fújtak.

A magyarok ezt megelőzően csak egyszer, még 1999. december 17-én, a szlovákiai Vágbesztercén rendezett felkészülési tornán szereztek pontot – akkor győzelem révén kettőt is – az oroszok ellen, vagyis tétmeccsen most először sikerült ez. A két csapat csoportbeli helyezése – és a papírforma alapján a középdöntős továbbjutása – attól függ, mit játszanak majd a spanyolok és a franciák ellen. 

*Mocsai Lajos, szövetségi kapitány:*
*"Igazságos eredmény született. Persze sajnálom, hogy az utolsó támadásunkat nem tudtuk góllal befejezni. Bízom abban, hogy ez a döntetlen erőt ad a folytatásra. Rossz hír, hogy két játékosunk is komoly sérülést szenvedett. A meccset jól kezdtük, még akkor is, ha az oroszok olyan stílust képviselnek, hogy nagyon nehéz ellenük játszani. Nekünk később három holtpontunk is volt, de mindig sikerült ezen túltennünk magunkat."*


*Vlagyimir Makszimov,* az orosz válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.
*"A mérkőzés elején nehezen találtuk a magyarok beállós játékának ellenszerét. Amikor felálltunk, gyorsabbak lettünk, akkor is sokat hibáztunk. Megpróbálunk a folytatásban lényegesen kevesebbet rontani."*



*Ilyés Ferenc, csapatkapitány:*
*"Fantasztikus mérkőzés volt. Egy pontot veszítettünk, de egyet nyertünk is. Az én kezemben volt a győzelem, sajnálom, hogy nem lőttem be. Szomorkodásra nincs ok, csak a sérültek miatt. A továbbjutás még él."*


* Korábban:*
*Spanyolország-Franciaország 29-26 (15-13)*​*​** A csoport állása:*
*1. Spanyolország 2 pont, *
*2. Magyarország és Oroszország 1-1 (31-31), *
*4. Franciaország 0*​*​*
* A csoport további programja:*
*  szerda, 2. forduló:*

*Oroszország-Franciaország 18:15 ó*
*Magyarország-Spanyolország 20:15 ó*

* péntek, 3. forduló:*
*Oroszország 18:15 ó*
*Magyarország-Franciaország 20:15 ó*​​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 18)

Magyarország-Oroszország mérközéshez szeretnék pár szót szólni. Látván a hétöi meccset a csapatnak ma sem lesz könnyü dolga ha pontot vagy pontokat akarnak szerezni Spanyolország ellen. A meccs elején amikor a magyarok már 5 góllal is elhúztak nagyon megörültem, hogy Mocsai kapitánynak sikerült végre egy olyan csapatot összeraknia, ami végre felveheti a versenyt akár a dobogós helyekért. De őszíntén szólva nem tudom, hogy van e ennek a magyar vállogatottnak arra esélye, hogy odaérjen a dobogó valamelyik fokára!
Még az EB keztete előtt bíráltam a mestert, mert nem értettem, hogy lehet egy olyan világkalsszist otthon hagyni, mint Carlos Perez?! És úgy látszik igazam lesz. Már az elsö meccs után kidőlt Iváncsik Tomi, aki oly mértékü sérülést szemvedett, hogy akár egy éves pihenöre is kényszerülhet. Így számára nem csupán az EB, de még a bajnokok ligája szereplés is elúszott. A másik sérült Zubai Szabolcs, na az ő esetében még nem tudjuk hogy a sérülés milyen súlyos, iiletve hogy pályára lép e a mai meccsen a spanyolok ellen? 
kíváncsian várom, hogy mit hoz a mai meccs! ma este 20.00 tol az M1 -en Spanyolország - MAGYARORSZÁG. Aki teheti nézze meg!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 18)

Nagyszerű játékkal sikerült a pont szerzés a spanyolok ellen.

*Spanyolország - MAGYARORÁG: 24:24, 11:12*

Azt kell mondjam türelmetlenül vártam a magyarok spanyolok elleni meccsét. Látva az orosz meccset hétfőn azt szűrtem le, hogy a magyar csapatnak van még hova javulnia. 
Aztán eljött végre a mai meccs. A meccs elején a csapatok kicsit vissza fogták a tempót, a gólok csak büntetökböl születtek. A spanyolok rögtön a 7m-eseknek köszönhetően már 3 góllal is vezettek, amire a milyeink szintén egy büntetövel vállaszoltak Császár Gábor révén. Aztán a spanyolok elkezdtek játszani, támadásból is sikerült gókokat löniük Ugade majd Entrerios jóvoltából. Ám a milyeink 4-1es állából is feltudtak állni, nem ilyedtek meg a spanyoloktól. Nálunk Mocsai vitte a csapatot a vállán, az ő és Császár Gábor góljaival sikerült egy gólos elönyre szert tenni. Ez így is maradt egészen a félidő végéig, s így alakult ki a 11:12, es eredmény. 
A második félidö sem hozott nagy változást. Ugyanúgy tartottuk a spanyolokkal a lépést. Aztán a kemény védekezés eredményeként a nem túl igazságos német bírók sorra állították ki a magyar játékosokat. (ellen oldalon az ugyanolyan szabálytalanságokért nem született hasonló ítélet) Aminek aztán az lett az eredménye, hogy a spanyolok 2 gólos elönyre tettek szert. A végjátékban aztán a magyarok nem adták fel és döntetlenre mentették a meccset. 
A magyar csapat játékából kiemelendö a bátorság és elszántság, illetve a kiváló védekezés. A játékosok közül elsöként Mikler Rolandot érdemes megdícsérni, az ö védései nélül nem sikerült volna ez a bravúr. A játékosok közül ezúttal Mocsai és Császár muzsikáltak a legjobban, az utóbbinak és Szölösi Szabolcsnak köszönehtö az utolsó gólunk, amelyet Szabolcs harcolt ki és büntető révén Császár Gábor érvényesített. 

Legerdméynesebb játékosok:
Mocsai Tamás 7gól
Császár Gábor 7gól
Zubai Szabolcs 3gól 

Spanyol részről:
Canellas: 6gól
Ugade:4gól
Entrerios:4gól.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

*Időntúli büntetővel a spanyolok ellen is döntetlen*








*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott az orosz csapat után - Császár Gábor időntúli hétméteresével - a vb-bronzérmes spanyol együttessel is döntetlent (24-24) játszott a szerbiai Európa-bajnokságon, az újvidéki csoport szerdai, 2. fordulójában, és ezzel komoly lépést tett a középdöntőbe jutás felé.*


A kezdeti bizonytalankodás után átvette az irányítást a magyar csapat, és egy-két góllal végig vezetett az első félidőben (12-11). A folytatásban váltott vezetéssel ment előre mindkét alakulat, végül Császár büntetője pontot ért. A magyarok négy év után szereztek ismét pontot a spanyolok ellen. Pénteken az olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok franciák következnek.


* C csoport (Újvidék), 2. forduló:*
*Magyarország-Spanyolország 24-24 (12-11)*
*-------------------------------------*
Spens Aréna, 7000 néző, v: Geipel, Helbig (németek)


* gól:* Császár 8/5, Mocsai 6, Zubai 3, Ilyés 2, Iváncsik G. 2, Szöllősi 1, Schuch 1, Harsányi 1, illetve Canellas 6/4, Ugalde 4, A. Entrerrios 2, R. Entrerrios 2, Romero 2/2, Guardiola 2, Maqueda 1, Tomas 1, Sarmiento 1, Aguinagalde 1, R. Garcia 1, J.A. Garcia 1, 


A spanyolok a nyitókörben a sportág trónján ülő franciákat verték, míg a magyarok döntetlent játszottak az oroszokkal. Szerdán az oroszok négygólos vereséget szenvedtek a franciáktól, így egy mostani magyar győzelem biztos középdöntőt ért volna.

Az első fordulóban Iváncsik Tamás térdszalag-szakadást szenvedett, helyére az első felnőtt világversenyén szereplő Szöllősi Szabolcs került. A részleges ferdehasizom-szakadással kezelt Zubai Szabolcs vállalta a játékot. A két csapat bemutatkozásánál már érződött, hogy a sok ezernyi magyar szimpatizáns miatt ismét hazai pályán érezheti magát a Mocsai-csapat.

Eleinte nagyon nehezen lehetett feltörni a betömörülő spanyol védőfalat, ha mégis sikerült, akkor Sierra védett. Az első magyar gólra – három értékesített Canellas-büntető után – hét és fél percet kellett várni. A közönség nagy többségének kívánsága ezután teljesült, mert feljavult a védekezés és a támadás is, s Mikler védéseinek, valamint Mocsai Tamás találatainak köszönhetően negyedóra elteltével egyenlített a magyar együttes (6-6).

Császár hetese már a vezetést jelentette (19. p: 9-8), és Ilyés kiállítása sem törte meg a lendületet. A spanyolok időt kértek, majd Laluska második büntetése alatt feljöttek egy gólra, pedig ebben a szakaszban Mikler hétméterest védett. A szünet után néhány bírói ítélet "kiverte a biztosítékot" a magyar kispadnál és a nézőtéren, de Mikler újabb bravúrját követően ismét a szurkolás hangjait lehetett hallani fülsüketítő hangerővel.

Egyre paprikásabb lett a hangulat a pályán, majd 13-13-nál Schuchot kiállították. Ezt a periódust túlélve új erőre kapott a magyar csapat, a 16-14-es előny azonban gyorsan elillant. Innen indult az utolsó negyedóra, a spanyolok pedig visszavették a vezetést, miután hatperces magyar gólcsend következett. 

Laluska harmadik büntetése már végleges kizárást ért. Ezt kihasználta a rivális, meglépett 19-17-re, később pedig 23-21-re is vezetett, amikor is öt perccel a vége előtt a kapitány időt kért. Császár büntetője és Mikler védése a hajrában visszahozta a magyar reményt, Ilyés azonban labdát vesztett. A spanyolok kezében volt a győzelem és a továbbjutás, ám rontottak. Maradt 19 másodperc az egyenlítésre, Mikler helyett mezőnyjátékos ment be a pályára, és Schuch végül óriási izgalmak közepette időntúli hetest harcolt ki, amelyet Császár higgadtan értékesített.

Jött is a megérdemelt "Szép volt fiúk!" a lelátóról, mivel a küzdeni tudás ismét pontot ért. Érdekesség, hogy a magyarok 10 perc büntetést kaptak, a spanyolok egyet sem. Az újabb döntetlennel kedvező helyzetbe került a magyar csapat, mivel az oroszoknak most már muszáj pontot szerezniük a spanyolok ellen pénteken.


*Mocsai Lajos*, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:
_*"Óriási küzdelemben, ilyen dramaturgiával igazságos döntetlen született. Komoly eredmény az előző világbajnokság harmadik helyezettje elleni pontszerzés. A mérkőzés elején nehezen találtuk a spanyol védekezés ellenszerét és ziccereket is hagytunk ki. De szerencsére végül sikerült javítani a támadójátékon, majd mi is vezettünk, aztán ők jöttek vissza, végül nekünk kellett időn túli hétméteresből egyenlítenünk. Büszke vagyok a csapatomra, hogy így szerepel az Eb, és most pedig a világbajnok következik pénteken. Lehetne vitatni a mai mérkőzésen a kihagyott helyzeteinket és kiállításainkat, ezzel együtt összességében igazságos a döntetlen. Bízom a továbbjutásban."*_


*Valero Rivera, a spanyol válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:*
*"Jól kezdtünk, majd a védekezésünk leromlott. A végjátékban volt esélyünk a győzelemre, ám azt kell mondanom, mindkét csapat megérdemelte a döntetlent."*


*Császár Gábor:*
*"Ez a csapat már évek óta szerényen és alázatosan dolgozik, és nem hiába jöttünk: tudtunk extrát nyújtani, és rengeteg embert megörvendeztettünk ma este. Ilyen csapatban játszani és sorsdöntő hétméterest lőni nem is akkora felelősség, mert sokan álltak mögöttem. Örülök annak, hogy magunknak kapartuk ki a szerencsét, és nem más kezében van a sorsunk. Bízom a továbbjutásban."*


*Korábban:*
*Franciaország-Oroszország 28-24 (16-11)*

*Az állás: *
*1. Spanyolország 3 pont, *
*2. Franciaország 2 (54-53), *
*3. Magyarország 2 (55-55), *
*4. Oroszország 1*

*Az első három jut a középdöntőbe.*​​* a csoport további programja:*
*  péntek, 3. forduló:*

*Oroszország-Spanyolország 18:15 ó*
*Magyarország-Franciaország 20:15 ó*


​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 21)

*Franciaország - Magyarország:nehéz küzdelemben, de legyöztük a franciákat.*

Aki tegnap látta a meccset nem mondhatott mást, mint egyszerűen fenomenális látvány volt amit a milyeink nyújtottak a pályán. Bár az elején kicsit bealudtak a fiúk, igy a franciák 3 gólos vezetésre tettek szert. De szerencsére a milyeink hamar észbe kaptak Mocsai vezérletével felzárkóztunk a franciákra. Az összeállt védekezés és Fazekas kitűnő munkája a kapuban meghozta gyümölcsét és a magyarok megszerezték a vezetés. S bár a franciáknak rengeteg lehetöségük volt a válaszra, de nem éltek vele. Aztán némi bíró segítséggel, amikor két magyar játékost is kiállítottak, és a francia gárda 2ős ember előnybe került és kihasználva a lehetöséget átvették a vezetést majd még 3góllal el is húztak. A milyeink tartva a gallokkal a lépést, a 3 gólos hátrányunkból egyet ledoldoztak a feélidő végéig, így alakult ki a 14:12 es francia vezetés az első félidő végére. 
A második félidőben a milyeink folytatták a jó játékukat. Fazekas továbbra is hozta formályát és a védőink Laluska és Illyés nagyszerüen játszottak. A nagy sztárokkal hemzsegő francia csapat nem tudott mit kezdeni a jól védekezö magyarokkal. A franciák hiába vetették be Karabaticot vagy Fernandezt nem tudtak erősíteni a csapaton. Bár magyar részröl is olykor - olykor voltak elkapkodott támadások, indítások, elkadott labdák , mégis úgy gondolom a milyeink elhitték, hogy meg tudják verni az olimpiai bajnokot. Ezúttal a magyar csapat legjobbja nem Mocsai vagy Császár, hanem Zubai és a fiatal Harsányi voltak. Zubai 6 gólig míg Harsányi 5 gólig jutott. Franciák legeredményesebb játékosa Barrachet aki 4 gólig jutott. 
Gratulálunk a magyar csapatnak és várjuk a folytatást, reméljük hasonló örömökben lesz részük. Szép volt fiúk!

*FRANCIAORSZÁG - MAGYARORSZÁG: 23:26*

Folytatás: 
január 22. Magyarország - Izland 
január 24. Magyarország - Szlovénia
január 25. Magyarország - Horvátország


----------



## forest2 (2012 Január 22)

szerintetek mekkora az esélyünk az Európa bajnokság megnyerésére


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 22)

forest2 írta:


> szerintetek mekkora az esélyünk az Európa bajnokság megnyerésére


 
Szerintem ha az utolsó 2 mérközést nézzük lehet rá esélyünk. Ha továbbra is megmarad a jó kapus telejsítményunk és a védekezés is olyan lesz mint a franciák vagy a spanyolok ellen akkor van keresni valónk akár a döntöben is. Ha viszont a védekezés nem fog menni akkor hiába a jó játékosok ök sem tehetnek semmit. 

Én azért még azt mondom várjuk ki a mai meccset és majd okosabbak leszünk. 
Szerintem akár még az is benne van a pakliban hogy nyerünk, de egy döntetlen is simán ki néz!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 22)

*Vereség a az EB-on: Fáradtan nem bírtak a magyarok az izlandiakkal.*

A magyar vállogatott nem bírt a keményen küzdő izlandiakkal. A mai meccstől szintén sokat vártunk, már már túlságosan is elbíztuk magunkat. Hisz volt remény a jó eredményre. Szinte már az is csoda volt, hogy sikerült legyözni a világbajnok franciákat és pontot csentük a nagyon erős spanyol csapat ellen is. Ám azomban ha azt mondjuk, hogy a szerencsének is köszönhető az eddigi menetelésünk, akkor most fordult a kocka és a szerencse elszegödött mellőlünk. Bár öszintén remélem hogy ez csak átmeneti állapot lesz.
A meccs ugyanúgy kezdödött, számunkra nem éppen kedvezően, ahogy azt már megszoktuk. Az izlandi játékosok gyorsan elhúztak a meccs elején, a milyeink csak Császár góljaival tudták tartani a lépést. Aztán mégis valahogy össze szedtük magunkat és a Császár illetve Mocsai is betalált így sikerült előbb egyenlíteni majd átvenni a vezetést a 15 prec körül. Ekkor azt hittük minden simán megy majd, jó a támadás a védekezés és Fazekas is itt - ott lövést hárított. Aztán számunkra nem kedvezö módon alakultak az események. A bírók nem voltak velünk, inkább ellenünk - büntettek is rendesen. Elöször Laluskát, majd Schuchot is kiállították, így az izlandiak kettős emberelönyben játszottak, amit sikerült kihasználniuk Atlason, Gunnarson és Olaffson is betalállt. Ennek köszönhetöen sikerült elönyt szerezniük, és ugyan Putics és Ancsin még betalált, az eredményjelzö az elsö félidő végén számunkra kedvezőtlen eredményt mutatott 
*Magyarország - Izaland 10:14.*
A második félidő sem kezdödött a legjobban. A felállt fal ellen és a kemény védekezést bemutató izlandiak ellen a milyeink tanácstalanok voltak. Elfáradt a csapat. Illyés csak védekezében jeleskedett, Mocsai aztán pihentette öt egy kicsit. A padról beálló játékosok sem tudtak mit kezdeni az izlandi védökkel. Ami lövésünk átjutott a védöfalon az vagy a kapus Gustavsson kezében landolt, vagy a kapufa segítette az izlandiakat. Valahogy nem megy a góllövés, Mocsai hiába lő át, a nyolc lövéséből mindössze kettőt sikerül a kapuba helyeznie. Sigurson közben amit csak lehet gólra vállt. A nagy tehetetlenségben Illyés próbálkozik előbb átlövésböl majd betörésböl is a kapuba talál. Fazekasnak nem ment a védés, ezért Mocsai a padra ülteti őt, és Mikler kerül a kapuba. Miklernek kicsit jobban megy védés, egy jó védés után indítja is Iváncsikot, aki azomban ziccert hibáz. Majd mikor már minden veszettnek látszik Harsányi labdát lop és indul is, be is vágja a ziccert. Ekkor a hátrányunk már csak 4 gól. Azomban a végjátékban a milyeink nagyon elfáradrak, sorra eldaták a labdát és a könyörtelen izlandiak bünettek is. 
Így alakult ki a végére a 6 gólos izlandi győzelem

*Magyarország - Izland: 21:27*

Statisztika:
*Gól: *Császár 7/3, Ilyés 5, Harsányi 3, Mocsai T. 2, Iváncsik G. 1, Putics 1, Vadkerti 1, Ancsin 1, ill. Sigurdsson 5/2, Atlason 5, Olafsson 4, Gunnarsson 4, Svavarsson 3, Pálmarsson 2, Hallgrímsson 2, Kárason 1, Ragnarsson 1.

Úgy dondolom, hogy ennek ellenére a magyar csapatnak nincs szégyenkezni valója. Mindent megtettek amire a mai napon képesek voltak. Remélem ez a vereség nem töri meg a magyar vállogatottat és hogy Mocsai mesternek sikerül lelket önteni a kicsit csalódott csapatba. Ami Izland ellen a mai nap nem sikerült az sikerülhet holnapután Szlovénia ellen.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Cozma-ügy - Március végén lesz a másodfokú per*


*



*


*Március végén tárgyalja a Cozma-gyilkosság ügyét a másodfokon eljáró Győri Ítélőtábla - közölte Ferenczy Tamás bíró, szóvivő pénteken az MTI érdeklődésére.*​*​**Március 29-én és 30-án tartja nyilvános ülését a Nagy Zoltán vezette tanács. *Egyelőre nincs szó arról, hogy - a diósdi maffiaperhez hasonlóan - a Győri Törvényszék nagyobb befogadóképességű nagytermében ítélkezne a testület. 

*Marian Cozmát 2009. február 8-án hajnalban gyilkolták meg a veszprémi Patrióta lokál előtt. A segítségére siető sporttársait, a szerb Zarko Sesumot és a horvát Ivan Pesicet életveszélyesen megsebesítették. 

*A sportoló gyilkosait tavaly júniusban ítélte el első fokon, nem jogerősen a Veszprém Megyei Bíróság. Raffael Sándor első- és Németh Győző másodrendű vádlott életfogytig tartó fegyházbüntetést kapott - legkorábban 30 év múlva szabadulhatnak -, míg Sztojka Iván harmadrendű vádlottnak 20 évet kell az elsőfokú ítélet szerint fegyházban letöltenie. 

Németh Balázs tanácsvezető bíró az első-, a másod- és a harmadrendű vádlottat társtettesként, több emberen elkövetett emberölés bűntettének kísérletében, valamint bűnsegédként, életveszélyt okozó testi sértés bűntettének kísérletében mondta ki bűnösnek.

Az ítélet szerint Pál Gábor negyed- és Bihari Csaba ötödrendű vádlott bűnös társtettesként elkövetett testi sértés bűntettének kísérletében, ezért előbbinek 5 évet, az utóbbinak 4 évet kell börtönben töltenie. Gergely Péterné hatodrendű és Antalik László hetedrendű vádlottat kétrendbeli bűnpártolás miatt - mint társtetteseket - vonta felelősségre a bíróság; az asszonyt 3 évi, a férfit 2 év 8 hónapi börtönre ítélte. 

*A bíróság rendelkezett arról is, hogy a vádlottaknak meg kell téríteniük az állam számára a 74 millió forint bűnügyi költséget is; így például Raffael Sándornak és Pál Gábornak 15-15 millió, míg Németh Győzőnek és Sztojka Ivánnak 14,5-14,5 millió forintot kell fizetnie.*​

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Ismételt magyarországi jegyvásárlási lehetőség *
2012. 01. 23. 01.47​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az Izland elleni találkozóhoz hasonlóan a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség (MKSZ) a magyar férfi válogatott keddi, Szlovénia elleni és szerdai, Horvátország elleni Európa-bajnoki középdöntős mérkőzésére is jegyvásárlási lehetőséget biztosít Magyarországon.*​ 

Az MKSZ vasárnapi tájékoztatása szerint miután az Izland elleni mérkőzésre a magyarországi jegyárusítás sikeresen működött, és a találkozón a magyar szurkolók nagy számban drukkoltak a nemzeti csapatnak, így a szövetség a további középdöntős mérkőzésekre is lehetőséget biztosít a magyarországi jegyvásárlásra.​ 
*A tervek szerint a belépőjegyeket hétfőn Budapesten 14-18 óra között, Szegeden pedig hétfőn 15-18 óra között lehet megvásárolni 10, 15 és 25 eurós áron*, *az átvételre pedig mérkőzésnapokon – az eddigiekhez hasonlóan - az újvidéki csarnok északi, VIP-bejáratánál nyílik lehetőség a kora délutáni óráktól. *​ 
A pontos jegyvásárlási helyszínekről és időpontokról, valamint a rendelkezésre álló jegyek számáról az MKSZ hétfőn reggel ad ki újabb információt. 
*A magyarországi jegyértékesítés mellett az újvidéki sportcsarnok jegypénztára is nyitva áll a középdöntők végéig a hét minden napján, ott azonban a nagy érdeklődés miatt a jegyhez jutás nem garantált.*​ 


*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Kedvező helyzetben a középdöntő előtt*​ 



 

*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott kimondottan kedvező helyzetből várhatja a szerbiai Európa-bajnokság vasárnap kezdődő középdöntőjét, még az elődöntő is elérhetőnek tűnik.*​ 

A játékosok végig bíztak a továbbjutásban, ám a szurkolók hangulatát befolyásolta az is, hogy egészen a péntek délutáni spanyol-orosz mérkőzésig még a kiesés is "benne volt a pakliban". Azonban a sportág egyeduralkodójának számító franciák ellen olyan játékkal rukkolt elő Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány együttese, amely világraszóló sikert ért. A péntek esti 26-23-as győzelem mellett a vb-harmadik spanyolokkal szembeni 24-24-es döntetlent viszi magával a gárda, azaz a maximális négy pontból hármat. Ennél több csak a másik ágról érkező horvátoknak van, a spanyolok ugyancsak három ponttal vágnak neki a középdöntő újvidéki csoportjának.​ 
A magyarok vasárnap az olimpiai ezüstérmes, a legutóbbi vb-n hatodik, a két évvel ezelőtti Eb-n pedig bronzérmes izlandiakkal, *kedden a tavalyi vb-ről éppen a Mocsai-csapat miatt drámai körülmények között lemaradó, Eb-11. szlovénokkal, szerdán pedig az utóbbi két kontinensviadalon ezüstérmes, olimpiai negyedik, vb-ötödik horvátokkal találkoznak változatlan helyszínen, azaz az újvidéki Spens Arénában, várhatóan ismét több ezernyi magyar szimpatizáns előtt.*​ 
Az bizonyos, ha a magyarok az első két csoportmérkőzésüket megnyerik, akkor a hatodik helynél rosszabbul nem végezhetnek. Az izlandiak utolsó két tétmérkőzésüket megnyerték a magyarok ellen (a 2008-as Eb-n és a tavalyi vb-n), ugyanakkor a szlovénoknak van elég törlesztenivalójuk.​ 
A lebonyolítás furcsasága, hogy még nem lehet tudni, hogy rendeznek-e helyosztókat az 5., 7. vagy 9. helyért - immár Belgrádban. Ez a házigazda szerb válogatott szereplésétől és a még kérdéses olimpiai selejtezős pozíciók eldöntésétől függ. Az biztos, hogy a két elődöntő pénteken, a döntő és a bronzmeccs pedig vasárnap lesz a szerb fővárosban.​ 
Tekintettel arra, hogy a világbajnokként már biztos olimpiai résztvevő francia válogatott nem visz magával pontot a középdöntőre, így szinte borítékolható, hogy az Eb-ről csak az aranyérmes szerez majd ötkarikás indulási jogot. Az ezüstérem akkor érne londoni szereplést, ha a franciák nyernék a tornát.​ 
Az áprilisi olimpiai selejtező a magyarok számára biztos, lévén a tavalyi vb-n hetedikek lettek. Az oroszok, a csehek, a szlovákok és a norvégok búcsújával ötre szűkült - Lengyelország, Macedónia, Németország, Szerbia és a magyar ágon érdekelt Szlovénia - azon válogatottak száma, amelyek közül ketten juthatnak az Eb-ről olimpiai selejtezős lehetőséghez.​ 
Pillanatnyilag a magyarok a vb-második dánokkal, az Afrika-bajnokságon ezüstérmes Algériával, valamint az Eb-n legjobban végző, ám még kvalifikációval nem rendelkező csapattal játszana a londoni kvótáért április 6. és 8. között Dániában. Ez a csoportbeosztás azonban még változhat.​ 
Az Eb-ről a jövő évi vb-házigazda spanyol és a címvédő francia válogatott mellett a három legjobb egyenes ágon jut ki a világbajnokságra. A többiek selejtezőre kényszerülnek idén júniusban. A magyarok ebből a szempontból is jól állnak, mert – ha mégsem lennének a legjobb háromban -, akkor is előkelő helyen zárhatnak - például a magyar szövetség eredeti célkitűzésének megfelelően a legjobb nyolcban -, és abban az esetben kedvező helyzetből várhatnák a január 29-i vb-selejtezős sorsolást.​ 

*Állások a középdöntő előtt:*
*I. csoport (Belgrád): *​ 
*1. Németország 4 pont (53-47),*
*2. Szerbia 4 (46-40), *
*3. Lengyelország 2, *
*4. Macedónia 1 (49-50), *
*5. Svédország 1 (50-55), *
*6. Dánia 0*​ 
*II. csoport (Újvidék): *
*1. Horvátország 4 pont, *
*2. Spanyolország 3 (53-50), *
*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 3 (50-47), *
*4. Szlovénia 2, *
*5. Izland 0 (61-65), *
*6. Franciaország 0 (49-55)*​ 

*A magyar érdekeltségű csoport hozott eredményei:*​ 
*Spanyolország-Franciaország 29-26*
*Horvátország-Izland 31-29*
*Horvátország-Szlovénia 31-29*
*Magyarország-Spanyolország 24-24*
*Szlovénia-Izland 34-32*
*Magyarország-Franciaország 26-23*​ 

*A magyar érdekeltségű csoport további középdöntős programja:*​ 
*1. forduló, vasárnap:*
*Magyarország-Izland 16:10 ó*
*Franciaország-Szlovénia 18:10 ó*
*Horvátország-Spanyolország 20:10 ó*​ 
*2. forduló, kedd:*
*Spanyolország-Izland 16:10 ó*
*Horvátország-Franciaország 18:10 ó*
*Magyarország-Szlovénia 20:10 ó*​ 
*3. forduló, szerda:*
*Franciaország-Izland 16:10 ó*
*Spanyolország-Szlovénia 18:10 ó*
*Magyarország-Horvátország 20:10 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Vereség a szlovénoktól, elszállt az elődöntő*








*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott 32-30-ra kikapott kedden a középdöntőben a szlovénoktól, és már biztosan nem juthat az elődöntőbe a szerbiai Európa-bajnokságon.*

A vereséggel a magyarok visszacsúsztak a csoport negyedik helyére, és szerdán a már biztos elődöntős horvátokkal találkoznak.

*Középdöntő, 2. forduló:*
* II. csoport (Újvidék):*

*Szlovénia-Magyarország 32-30 (14-13)*
------------------------------------

*gól:* _Gajic 13/4, Dolenec 5, Zorman 3, Miklavic 3, Dobelsek 2, L. Zvizej 2, Mackovsek 2, Spiler 1, M. Zvizej 1, illetve Putics 7, Császár 5/1, Krivokapics 4, Iváncsik G. 3, Mocsai 2, Harsányi 2, Zubai 2, Ancsin 2, Ilyés 1, Szöllősi 1, Laluska 1_


Azzal, hogy a horvátok legyőzték a franciákat, a magyar csapatnak az elődöntős álmok életben tartásához most pontot kellett szerezniük. A szlovénoknak volt törleszteni valójuk, hiszen a tavalyi vb-re éppen az egymás elleni, drámai körülmények között elveszített selejtezős párharc miatt nem jutottak ki, és így csak erről a tornáról szerezhettek indulási jogot az áprilisi olimpiai kvalifikációs viadalra. A magyarok – akiket ismét több ezer néző kísért el Újvidékre - a vb-hetedik helyük miatt nem voltak ilyen kényszerben.

A nagy tét miatt több hiba is előfordult a találkozó elején, s egy ideig a két fél felváltva lőtte a gólokat. Ilyés és Zubai kiállítása alatt mindez megváltozott, s a 12. percben már 6-3 volt a szlovénoknak. Dolenec büntetésekor csökkent ugyan a különbség, de Skof továbbra is remekül védett, így azonos létszámban 9-5-re módosult az állás. Mocsai Lajos a 25. percben, 12-9-nél kért időt, ami segített, a szünetben így csupán egygólos volt szlovén előny.

Fordulás után nem sokkal Puticsot félpályánál elkövetett gáncs miatt állították ki, s 19-14-re elhúzott az amúgy ekkor kifogástalanul védekező és támadásban a jobb szélen Gajicot sokat foglalkoztató rivális. A „harcoljatok!” buzdítás közepette több poszton frissített a kapitány, Krivokapics nyolcperces gólcsendet tört meg, de egyre kilátástalanabbnak tűnt magyar szempontból a mérkőzés, melynek 40. percében, 20-15-nél ráadásul Ilyés megkapta a végleges kizárást érő harmadik büntetését.

A szlovénok ezután nem sokkal elcserélték magukat, az emberelőnyben pedig meglódult a magyar együttes. Putics ugyan ziccert is rontott, de ezzel együtt negyedórával a vége előtt 23-20-at mutatott az eredményjelző. 

Puticsnak nem ment el a kedve, és "vele tartott" a másik lövő, Krivokapics is. Kilenc perccel a lefújás előtt 27-26-ra jött fel a szurkolóktól hajtott magyar sereg, a szlovénok pedig időt kértek. A pihenő jót tett az ellenfélnek, gyorsan szerzett három góllal ellépett Császáréktól, s végül begyűjtötte a két pontot.

*Mocsai Lajos, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:* *"Összességében csalódott vagyok. A szlovénok irányították a játékot, mindenben jobbak voltak. Mi sem védekezésben, sem támadásban nem tudtuk megvalósítani, amit elterveztünk. Azzal a kapusteljesítménnyel, amit ma mutattunk, nem lehet meccset nyerni. Fontos lett volna fiatal csapatunknak ez a győzelem, sajnálom, hogy nem sikerült. Kevés jó teljesítmény akadt, aminek egyedül örülhetek, az Putics és Krivokapics játéka, ők ketten kiemelkedőt nyújtottak."

Boris Denic, a szlovén váélogatott szövetségi kapitánya:* _"Nagyon jó és kemény meccs volt. Az történt a pályán, amit elterveztünk."

_*Krivokapics Milorad, a magyar válogatott jobb átlövője:* *"Ma a szlovénoknak voltak igazi vezéregyéniségeik. Ugyan gyenge volt a kapusteljesítményünk, de a védekezésünk sem segítette a kapusokat. Sajnálom, hogy nem tudtunk úgy játszani, mint az első körben, amikor nem volt veszíteni valónk, mint például a franciák ellen. Bízom benne, hogy szerdán a horvátok ellen hasonlóan játszunk majd, mint akkor. Nem örülök annak, hogy az Izland elleni vereség kizökkentett minket."

*Dragan Gajic, aki 13 góljával a mérkőzés legjobbja volt: "Szuper meccset játszottunk. Fontos győzelem volt ez fiatal csapatunknak. Az Eb-n egyre jobban és jobban játszunk, és bízom benne, hogy szerdán is képesek leszünk bravúrt bemutatni."


* Korábban:*
*Horvátország-Franciaország 29-22 (11-12)*
*Spanyolország-Izland 31-26 (17-13)*

*Az állás: *
*1. és már elődöntős Spanyolország 7 pont, *
*2. és már elődöntős Horvátország 6, *
*3. Szlovénia 4, *
*4, MAGYARORSZÁG 3, *
*5. Izland 2 (114-117), *
*6. Franciaország 2 (99-110) *

*Szerdán:*
*Franciaország-Izland 16:10 ó*
*Spanyolország-Szlovénia 18:10 ó*
*Magyarország-Horvátország 20:10 ó*

* Vasárnap játszották:*
*Spanyolország-Horvátország 24-22*
*Franciaország-Szlovénia 28-26*
*Izland-Magyarország 27-21*

*A csoportkörből hozott eredmények:*

*Spanyolország-Franciaország 29-26*
*Horvátország-Izland 31-29*
*Horvátország-Szlovénia 31-29*
*Magyarország-Spanyolország 24-24*
*Szlovénia-Izland 34-32*
*Magyarország-Franciaország 26-23*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 25)

*Gondolatok a Magyarország - Szlovénia meccsről:*

Izgatottan vártam a meccset, Gondolván, hogy a brigád tényleg összeszedi magát az izlandiak elleni vereség után. 
Elkezdődik a meccs, de a forgató könyv ugyan az! Mit sem változott!!! Csalódott vagyok! A pályán két csapatot látok, az egyik játszik a másik keresi a helyét. A lelátókról meg zúg a* Hajrá Magyarok!* Több ezer néző torka szakattából üvölti, hogy *Hajrá, hajrá magyarok! *A szurkolókra nincs és nem is lehet panasz.
És a csapat?Az már más tészta... Játszik... Bár nem a legjobban, de van esély egy esetleges jobb játékra. Szinte tudjuk az eleje sosem úgy alakul ahogy szeretnénk. Most viszont nem hagyjuk meglógni a szlovén csapatot. Mocsai és Császár nem találják a góllövés receptjét, míg szlovén oldalon Gajic meg nem tud rontani. Ahányszor labdát kap, kapura tör és gólt lő. Egyszerűen érthetelen ez. Miért van az hogy nekik minden mindig sikerül?
A baj nagy tudja ezt jól Mocsai mester is. A kulcsembereknek nem megy a játék, sem a támadás, sem a védekezés! Most mi lesz ennek a vége? Illyés is kiállítatta magát rá sem számíthat a csapat. Majd talán Mocsai, Császár, Iváncsik lesz a húzó ember! De nem sajnos mindnegyikük saját magához képest pocsékul teljesít, csak néha egy - egy villanásra képesek. De ez itt most édes kevés! A kapuban sem Mikler sem Fazekas nem teljesít jól. Védekezés talán van és jó is lehetne, ha lennének kapus bravúrok. De ami a legrosszabb, hogy már a két perces emberelőnyös fórjainkat sem tudjuk kihasználni. Siralmasan megy a játék, ebből pontszerzzés alig ha lesz, örűlhetünk, ha nem szaladunk bele egy nagyobb vereségbe. 
Csak lenne már vége a meccsnek?! Látva a szlovének játékát és hogy hogy gázolnak át a védekezésünkön ennek örülnénk most a legjobban! Csak fújják már le a németek! Ennek így nincs sok értelme...
A meccset látva csalódtam, nem kicsit - nagyon! Nem tudom mi az oka ennek a hirtelen fordulásnak ami a magyar válogatottal történt. Olvastam cikkeket, híreket, láttam interjúkat a játékosokkal, még sem értem mi történt! Lehet elfáradtak a fiúk? Vajon tényleg akkora nagy erőt vett ki ebböl a csapatból a spanyolok elleni döntetlen és a franciák elleni győzelem? 
Nem tudom... Csak egyet tudok, amig minden egyes játékos segítette a másikat addig ment a játék. Most viszont ez már az izlandiak elleni meccsre ,egszünt. S ma este ugye a csapat Horvátországgal játszik. Öszíntén szólva nem hiszem hogy Mocsai mesternek sikerül jól összerakni újból a csapatot. 
Az elődöntő már tegnap elszállt... nincs esély a tovább jutásra. És ha erre nincs eély, akkor fejezzük be már szépen ezt a szerbiai európa bajnokságot. Ezért arra kérek mindenkit aki csak teheti az szurkoljon ma este a magyar férfi kézilabda vállogatottnak, mert ez esetleges gyözelem visszaadhatja a fiúk játékkedvét, és akkor kilábalhatunk ebből a gödörből ahová most bele estünk. 

És azért így a monológom végére még két játékost kiemelnék, Putics Barnát és Milorad Krivokapicsot. Nagy részben nekik köszönhetö, hogy a magyar csapat tegnap mindössze 2 góllal kapott ki csak a parádés játékot bemutató szlovén csapattól.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 25)

*Magyarország - Horvátország: Javult a játék,de ez még mindig kevés, döntetlen a horvátok ellen*

Mocsainak sikerült némileg össze rakni a csapatot a horvátok elleni küzdelemre, ám ez még mindig nem az a játék, amit a csoport körben láttunk. Megmondom öszintén a meccs elején a játékot nézve azt hittem Mocsai Lajosnak sikerült rendet tenni a fejekben. A meccs elején az történt amit a csapat eltervezett, Császár újra összeszedte magát és vállára vette a csapatot. A tegnapi meccshez hasonlóan azomban most a védekezés is helyenként összeállt és Fazekas is parádézott a kapuban. Szinte hihetetlen, de már rég láttunk olyat, hogy a magyar csapat 4 góllal vezet, és ezen a meccsen volt erre példa. Aztán a félidö közepe felé a magyarok figyelme lankadni kezdett, sorra jöttek a hibák és a kihagyott ziccerek. Ennek köszönhetően a horvátok fel is jöttek a félidö végére egészen egy gólig. 
*A félidöben igy Magyarország - Horvátország 13:12.*
A második félidöben aztán következett a megszokott forgatókönyv. A magyarok képtelenek voltak gólt löni. Mocsai Tamásnak sem úgy ment a játék ahogy azt ö szerette volna. Egyedül csak Császár Gábor tartotta a lépést a horvátok kitünö játékosával Horvattal. Az volt az érzésem a második félidöben, hogy a magyarok elveszítették a motivációjukat. A támadásokat látva kialudt a tüz, a játékosok elhitték, hogy nem tudnak gólt lőni a horvát kapusnak. Hiába lött kapura Ilyés, a sok sikertelen próbálkozás után el hitte hogy neki úgy sem sikerülhet. A padról beérkezö játékosok közül csak Krivokapics és egyszer - egyszer Putics megmozdulásai eredméyneztek gólt. Mégis a meccs képét látva azt kell mondanom, hogy Fazekas a kapuban jó teljesítményt nyújtott, míg a játékosok közül kimagasló teljesítményre ezen az estén csak Császár Gábor volt képes. Ö vitte a vállán a csapatot és 14 gólig jutott. 
Mindezek ellenére nekem volt némi hiányérzetem, szerintem Iváncsik Gergő gyors mozgása és kontrái nagyon hiányoztak ebből a csapatból. Amit még nagyon sajnálok, hogy ennek a vereségnek köszönhetően elúszott számunkra az a lehetöség, hogy megszerezzük az Európa bajnokság 5.helyét.
Vajon tényleg csak ennyi lenne ebben a magyar vállogatottban? Azért remélem a kevésbé jó redményeknek köszönhetöen nem követelik majd Mocsai Lajos leválltását. Én személy szerint drukkolok neki, hogy az Olimpiára egy jobb csapatot rakjon majd össze. Személy szerint én nem hagytam volna ki a mostani csapatból Perezt és Lékai Mátét is kispadra ültettem volna. 
Szívesen várom hozzá szólásaitokat is, hogy ti miként láttátok a meccseket ezen az európa bajnokságon, illetve mit változtatnátok, változtattatok volna a csapaton. Mert lehet hogy csak én látom ennyire szürreálisan a dolgokat. 

*Magyarország - Horvátország: 24:24*

Császár 14 gól, ilyés 3gól, Krivokapics 2 gól, Putics, Vadkerti, Harsányi, Zubai és Mocsai egy gólig jutottak.

Horvát oldalon:
Horvat 11 gól, Buntic 4 gól és Bičanic 2 gól.


----------



## drakesz (2012 Január 26)

Végül 8. lett a válogatott, remélem az olimpiai selejtező tornán jól megy majd a játék.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

*Kézilabda Eb - A magyarok az 1. kalapba kerültek a vb-pótselejtező sorsolásán*​ 




 

*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a legjobbak közé, azaz az első kalapba került a világbajnoki pótselejtező sorsolásán, melyet az Eb helyszínén, Belgrádban tartanak meg vasárnap 13 órától.*​ 

A magyar szövetség (MKSZ) csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint a kontinentális szövetség a vb-előselejtezők, valamint az Európa-bajnokság eredményei alapján készítette el a kiemelést. Az 1. kalapba az Európa-bajnokság 5-12. helyezettjei, a 2. kalapba az Európa-bajnokság 13-16. helyezettjei, míg a 3. kalapba az előselejtezők hét győztese került.​ 
A sorsolást azzal kezdik majd, hogy a 2. kalapból kihúznak két válogatottat, amelyek csatlakoznak az 1. kalaphoz, a fennmaradó két csapat pedig a 3. kalapba kerül. Ez alapján a 2013-as spanyolországi világbajnokságért zajló párharcban az Eb-8. magyar együttes a 3. kalapba került Ausztria, Bosznia-Hercegovina, Fehéroroszország, Hollandia, Litvánia, Montenegró, Portugália, valamint 2. kalapban lévő Csehország, Norvégia, Oroszország és Szlovákia négyese közül két csapat, tehát összesen kilenc válogatott közül kaphat ellenfelet - közölte az MKSZ.​ 
*A vb-pótselejtezők első mérkőzéseit június 9-én vagy 10-én, míg a visszavágókat egy héttel később rendezik. *​ 
*A párharcok győztesei kijutnak a 2013. január 13. és 27. között sorra kerülő vb-re.*​ 

*A vb-pótselejtezők sorsolás előtti kiemelése: *​ 
*1. kalap (Eb 5-12. helyezettek): *
*Izland, *
*Lengyelország, *
*Macedónia, *
*Magyarország, *
*Németország, *
*Svédország, *
*Szlovénia *​ 
*2. kalap (Eb 13-16. helyezettek): *
*Csehország, *
*Norvégia, *
*Oroszország, *
*Szlovákia*​ 
*3. kalap (vb-előselejtezők győztesei): *
*Ausztria, *
*Bosznia-Hercegovina, *
*Fehéroroszország, *
*Hollandia, *
*Litvánia, *
*Montenegró, *
*Portugália*​ 

*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Ötmillió forint prémium a magyar csapatnak***​ 
*A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott összesen 5 millió forint prémiumot kap a szerbiai Európa-bajnokságon elért nyolcadik helyezésért - közölte pénteken az MTI-vel a hazai szövetség (MKSZ).*​ 
*"Ellentétben a médiában több helyen megjelent információval, a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség korábbi elnökségi döntésének megfelelően a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott, miután teljesítette az előzetesen meghatározott eredményességi célkitűzést, összesen 5 millió forint prémiumot kap az Európa-bajnokságon elért 8. helyezésért"* *- áll a közleményben, amely hozzáteszi: *​ 
*"Amennyiben az együttes az áprilisi olimpiai selejtezőn kiharcolja a londoni olimpián való részvétel jogát, további 20 millió forint juttatásban részesül."*​ 



*Férfi kézilabda Eb - Dán-szerb döntő lesz*​ 

*A hazai közönség előtt szereplő szerb együttes lesz a dán válogatott ellenfele a férfi kézilabda Európa-bajnokság vasárnapi fináléjában, miután a pénteki második elődöntőben négy góllal nyert Belgrádban a horvát csapat ellen.*
*A bronzéremért horvát-spanyol összecsapást rendeznek.*​ 
*Eredmények:*
*elődöntő:*
*Szerbia-Horvátország 26-22 (13-14)*​ 
*korábban:*
*Dánia-Spanyolország 25-24 (12-10)*​ 
*az 5. helyért:*
*Macedónia-Szlovénia 28-27 (16-12)*​ 
*További program:*
*vasárnap (Belgrád):*
*a 3. helyért: Spanyolország-Horvátország 14:30 ó*​ 
*!!! Döntő: Szerbia-Dánia 17 ó*​ 
*a már biztos helyezések:*
*5. Macedónia, 6. Szlovénia, 7. Németország, 8. MAGYARORSZÁG, 9. Lengyelország, 10. Izland, 11. Franciaország, 12. Svédország, 13. Norvégia, 14. Csehország, 15. Oroszország, 16. Szlovákia*



*Kézilabda Eb - Belgrádi lapvélemény: A győzelemmel történelmet fog írni Szerbia *
2012. 01. 28. 06.48

 <RIGHT> 






*"Nem lesz ez egy szemet gyönyörködtető mérkőzés, és a szívet is próbára fogja tenni" - fogalmazott pénteken Momir Ilic, a szerb férfi kézilabda-válogatott csapatkapitánya annak kapcsán, hogy 16 év után Horvátország ellen lépnek pályára az Európa-bajnokság esti, belgrádi elődöntőjében.*


_"Egy lépésre a dobogótól, két lépésre a tróntól, a csillagoktól. A horvátok feletti győzelem a szerb kézilabdázókat az egekbe röpítené, oda fel, a felhők fölé. Az ismeretlen dimenzióba. Tizenhat év után a szerb válogatott európai éremért küzd, másodszor az ország történelmében. Nem kell hát csodálkozni azon, hogy egy 1996-os spanyolországi bronzérem megismétlődése, azaz a harmadik helyezés, a kiéhezett szerb "sasok" étvágyát csak alig-alig csillapítaná"_ 


_*"Az Európa-bajnokság házigazdájaként Szerbia egy kicsit csillogóbb nemesfém-darabkára vágyik és az ezüstig, vagy az aranyig 60 percnyi rohanásra van csupán szükségük a népszerű "cowboyoknak".*_ *Az Arénában nem egy fegyveres leszámolás képe rajzolódik ki, hisz a kapukat csúcsteljesítményre képes kapusok védi. A szerb csapat "védelmi miniszterei" pedig arra készülnek, hogy megmutassák ki a sheriff Belgrádban"*. 

_"No de mit is hozhat ez a mérkőzés"_ - teszi fel a kérdést a novosti sportkommentátora. _"A svédországi világbajnokság tizedik helyezettje egyik napról a másikra éremesélyessé vált, sőt lehet, hogy a holnapi napra már döntősként ébred!"

"Minden taktika felborul majd, ha elkezdődik a mérkőzés, hisz a pályán olyan érzések szabadulnak majd fel, amelyeket már régóta visszatartottunk magunkban. A győzelemmel történelmet fogunk írni, a kézilabda sportot visszahozzuk a régmúlt dicső útjára"_ - mondta *Ilic*.

A horvátoknak tavaly télen Svédországban kínkeservesen sikerült egy pontot kicsiholniuk, de ez nem volt elegendő a világbajnoki éremhez. Mégiscsak az egykori olimpiai és világbajnoksági győztesekről volt szó.

_*"Valamennyi csapat közül mi vagyunk a legkevésbé rutinosak, de azokért az álmokért küzdünk, amelyekről a torna kezdete előtt beszéltünk. Ez az, ami bátorít bennünket, ez az, amiből erőt merítünk. Lehet, hogy éppen Horvátország számunkra a legmegfelelőbb ellenfél, hiszen mindkét csapaton valami egészen különös érzések lesznek úrrá"*_ *- mondta a szerb válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Veselin Vukovic.

"Az egykori világ- és olimpiai bajnokokkal mérkőzünk meg. Öt éve ugyanabban az összetételben játszanak. Hálátlan dolog mérlegelni, hogy ki a jobb: Duvnjak, vagy Balic, Buntic vagy Kopljar. De ez nem is fontos, bárki lépjen is pályára, már a kezdésnél meg kell őket fognunk, a saját stílusunkban"* *- vélekedik Rastko Stojkovic, a házigazdák egyik kulcsjátékosa.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Férfi kézilabda MK - Négy között a Balatonfüred *
2012. 01. 29. 02.17

 <RIGHT> 






*Elsőként a Balatonfüred jutott a négy közé a férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupában, miután szombaton legyőzte a másodosztályú Törökszentmiklóst.*


A továbbjutás ezen az egy meccsen dőlt el. Az alacsonyabb osztályú gárdának a döntetlen is elég lett volna az elődöntőbe kerüléshez.


*Eredmény:*

*Claas-Törökszentmiklós (II. osztályú ) - Balatonfüred 20-29 (5-15)*


*  A további párharcok:*

*Tata-MKB Veszprém*
* 1. mérkőzés: február 1., visszavágó: március 6.*

*Csurgó-Pick Szeged*
* 1. mérkőzés: február 1., visszavágó: március 7.*

*Tatabánya-Carbonex - B.Braun Gyöngyös*
* 1. mérkőzés: február 1., visszavágó: március 7.*



*Rendbe jön Sesum sérült szeme*


<RIGHT> 






*Valószínűleg nem sérül a látása Zarko Sesumnak, a szerb kézilabda-válogatott játékosának, akit a horvátok elleni, péntek esti Európa-bajnoki elődöntőben eltalált egy lelátóról bedobott tárgy.*


A sportske.net című internetes oldal szombaton reggel arról számolt be, hogy bár félő volt, megsérült Sesum jobb szemének szivárványhártyája, ez nem igazolódott be. A Blic internetes felülete előbb a szerb csapat orvosát, Milan Babicot idézte, aki még az összecsapás után közölte, hogy Sesumot a belgrádi katonai kórházba szállították, majd a csapat szövetségi kapitányát, Veselin Vukovicot, aki annak a reményének adott hangot, hogy szemcseppekkel helyrehozzák a sérült szemet, és a játékos akár már vasárnap ismét a csapattal lehet.

Az első beszámolók eltértek abban a tekintetben, hogy mivel találták el Sesumot a mérkőzés első félidejében. Volt szó darts-nyílról, kis üvegről, illetve öngyújtóról, szombatra azonban a legvalószínűbbként az utóbbit jelölték meg a források. A tárgyat elhajító szurkoló a tudósítások szerint a horvát csapat szövetségi kapitányát Slavko Goluzát, illetve egyik játékosát, Ivano Balicot akarta eltalálni, de nem jól célzott.

Sesum korábban megfordult a veszprémi csapatban is, s egyik szenvedő alanya volt a bakonyi megyeszékhelyen 2009. február 8-án történt, kézilabdázókat ért támadásnak, melyben életét vesztette Marian Cozma. A román játékos segítségére két csapattársa, a horvát Ivan Pesic, illetve Sesum sietett, mindketten súlyos sérüléseket szenvedtek. Sesumot súlyos fej- és szemsérülései miatt műtötték meg, veszélybe került a látása, de rendbe jött. 

*A pénteki, belgrádi mérkőzést a szerbek nyerték 26-22-re, ezzel bejutottak a vasárnapi döntőbe, amelyben majd a spanyolokat 25-24-re felülmúló dánokkal mérkőznek meg.*
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*A dánok nyerték a férfi kézilabda Eb-t*
2012. 01. 30. 01.56 

 <RIGHT> 






*A dán válogatott 21-19-re legyőzte a házigazda szerb csapatot a férfi kézilabda Európa-bajnokság vasárnapi fináléjában. *

Az északi együttes története második aranyérmét nyerte, ezt megelőzően 2008-ban győzött a kontinenstornán. A gólszegény meccs legeredményesebb játékosa a kilencgólos Mikkel Hansen lett.


*Eredmény:*​​*döntő: *
*Dánia-Szerbia 21-19 (9-7)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 31)

*Jegyvásárlás a férfi kézilabda olimpiai selejtezőre*
2012. 01. 31. 04.14

 <RIGHT> 






*Szerdán kezdődik a jegyárusítás a svédországi Göteborgban, áprilisban rendezendő férfi kézilabda olimpiai selejtezőre.*


A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség hétfői tájékoztatása szerint az MKSZ a svéd szövetséggel külön egyeztet a magyar szurkolók számára történő jegyfoglalásról. A belépővásárlás az interneten a www.ticnet.se oldalon történik. A jegyek 195 és 495 svéd korona közötti áron kaphatóak (plusz kezelési költség), a családi belépő pedig 825 koronába kerül.

*A magyar válogatott a házigazda Svédország, valamint Macedónia és Brazília ellen lép pályára az olimpiai selejtezőn, melynek első két helyezettje szerepelhet a londoni játékokon.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 3)

*Férfi kézilabda MK - Jelentős előnyre tett szert a Tatabánya*








*A Tatabánya magabiztosan győzött és jelentős előnyre tett szert a Gyöngyös ellen a férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupa negyeddöntőjének első, szerdai mérkőzésén.*


*Eredmények:*

*férfi MK, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*
*Tatabánya-Carbonex - B.Braun Gyöngyös 36-25 (17-11)*
*A visszavágót március 7-én rendezik.*

*korábban:*
*Tata-MKB Veszprém 24-44 (12-23*)
*A visszavágót március 6-án rendezik.*

*Csurgó-Pick Szeged 24-22 (13-14)*
*A visszavágót március 7-én rendezik.*


*A Balatonfüred egymeccses párharcban már szombaton búcsúztatta a másodosztályú Törökszentmiklóst.*



*Videó: Görbicz Anita tíz legszebb gólpassza *


<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vKvcR3zaoWQ" frameBorder=0 width=210 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 6)

*Női kézilabda KEK - Négygólos előnyt szerzett az Alcoa*
2012. 02. 06. 06.30

 <RIGHT> 






*A házigazda Alcoa négygólos győzelmet aratott vasárnap a szerb Zajecar felett a női kézilabda KEK nyolcaddöntőjéban zajló párharc első mérkőzésén.*


*Eredmények:*
*Női KEK, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*

*Alcoa FKC - Zajecar (szerb) 24-20 (11-6)*


A székesfehérvári csapatnál a hét közepén menesztették Mihály Attila vezetőedzőt. A vasárnapi mérkőzésen Siti Beáta, az eddigi másodedző ült a kispadon. 


*Korábban:*
*Rosztov-Don (orosz) - FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria 23-22 (13-8)*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 6)

*folytatódnak a BL küzdelmek*

Nem tudom ti hogy vagytok vele, de én bizza már nagyon vártam, hogy végre folytatódjanak a Bajnokok ligájában a küzdelemek. S íme nem kell sokat várnom, a hétvégén ugyan is következik a folytatás...
A fiúknál a *Veszprém* a lengyel* Kielce* csapatát fogadja szombaton otthon hazai pályán. Míg a *Szeged* Németországba utazik, ahol a* THW Kiel* lesz az ennelfél. 

A *györ*i lányok szintén otthon kezdenek, ellenfelük pedig a dán *Midtjylland* lesz! 

Tehát a kézilabdát szeretöknek lesz miböl csemegézni a hétvégére!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 9)

*NB I: Győzelemmel emlékezett a Veszprém a tragikusan elhunyt Marian Cozmara.*

Pontosan ezen a napon három évvel ezelőtt tragikus halál eset híre rázta meg az egész országot. 2009.február 8-án a veszprémi Patriota lokál elött ismeretlen okok miatt, rá támadtak majd megkéselték az MKB Veszprém beállósát, a román Marian Cozmat. Marian Cozma a támadást nem élte túl. 
A mai meccsen az MKB Veszprém legyőzte a Tatabánya csapatát. Ezzel a győzelemmel tisztelegtek Marian Cozma emlékének.
http://veszpremkfc.hu/index.php?pg=news&id=1712


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Ma a Veszprém - Kielce

<RIGHT> 






A címvédő MKB Veszprém szombaton a lengyel Kielcét fogadja a Bajnokok Ligájában - magabiztosan nyert a Tatabánya vendégeként a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga szerdai mérkőzésén.​*



*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Könnyedén győzött a Balatonfüred*
2012. 02. 11. 01.56

 <RIGHT> 






*A Balatonfüred saját közönsége előtt 15 góllal bizonyult jobbnak a Pécsnél a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga pénteki mérkőzésén.*


* Eredmény:*
*Balatonfüred - Varioauto-Pécs 39-24 (24-10)*​​
*A tabella:*

*1. MKB Veszprém 18 17 - 1 690-432 34 pont*
* 2. Pick-Szeged 16 15 - 1 515-393 30*
* 3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 17 12 - 5 501-428 24*
* 4. Csurgó 16 11 1 4 465-428 23*
* 5. Balatonfüred 16 9 2 5 421-410 20*
* 6. FTC-PLER Budapest 16 7 1 8 446-422 15*
* 7. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 17 6 2 9 479-490 14*
* 8. Varioauto-Pécs 18 5 2 11 515-605 12*
* 9. Kecskemét 18 5 1 12 477-545 11*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 16 3 1 12 412-514 7*
*11. Tata 16 3 - 13 397-548 6*
*12. Mezőkövesd 16 2 - 14 409-512 4*​​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 11)

*Kikapott az MKB Veszprém*

*A félidőben még vezetett, ám mégis kikpott az MKB Veszprém a Kielcétől *

Azt hiszem bátran jelenthetem ki, hogy meglepetés született ma a Veszprém Arénában. Nem kis megleptésre a Kielce legyözte a magyar bajnokot. Hát annak aki látta a meccset nem is olyan meglepö ez az eredmény. Az MKB Veszprém csapata a vátnál is rosszabbul kezdett. Kapkodós játékkal, pontatlan passzal jutatták helyzethez a lengyel együttest. Ugyanakkor a meccs elején a lengyeleknél is észlelehtő volt némi kapkodás. De a lengyel együttesnek hamarabb sikerült megnyugodnia és rendezni sokrait. A magyar kapuban Fazekas parádésan védett, ám magyar brigadér sem támadásban sem pedig védekezésben nem teljesített jól. Ugyan voltak magyar részről támadások, amelyekből helyenként szép gólok is születtek, de a védekezéssel a mai napon is bajok voltak. A felállt lengyel fal ellen még valahogy sikerült itt-ott áttlöni vagy szélekröl gólt szerezni, ám amikor a vendék csapat kinyitotta védekezését a magyarok tanácstalanok voltak. Meg kell jegyezni a meccsen mindkét fél részéről rengeteg volt a hiba, eladott labda vagy belemenés, még sem születettek könnyü gólok ziccerböl. Ez java részt a két kapus Fazekas és Clevery érdeme. Igaz két alkalommal Császárnak sikerült pontos, gyors átadást elérnie majd ziccerből gólt szereznie. A magyar csapatból kiemelendő még Gulyás Péter munkája aki 5 gólig jutott. Ezen a meccsen még Császár is Marko Vujin is 5-5 gólig jutottak. Ez azomban mégis kevésnek tűnt a végjátékra megújuló lengyelek ellen. Az utolsó 10 percre a felek 20-20 as állásal fordultak. A végjáték azomban lengyelek számára hozott jobb eredményt. Lengyel részröl Jurecki játékát érdemes megemlíteni, ő 9 gólig jutott a mai meccsen.

*MKB VESZPRÉM - TARGI KIELCE: 21:24 (13:12)*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 19)

*Férfi kézilabda KEK - Kettős vereséggel búcsúzott az FTC-PLER*
2012. 02. 19. 04.29

 <RIGHT> 






*Az FTC-PLER 32-25-re kikapott Mocsai Tamás csapata, a német Flensburg-Handewitt vendégeként a férfi kézilabda KEK nyolcaddöntőjében rendezett párharc szombati visszavágóján, így kettős vereséggel búcsúzott a sorozattól.*

Zsiga Gyula együttese a pénteki nagy havazás miatt a tervezettnél jóval később érkezett meg a mérkőzés helyszínére.


*Férfi KEK, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó: *
*Flensburg-Handewitt (német) - FTC-PLER Budapest 32-25 (17-6)*

*Továbbjutott: a Flensburg-Handewitt, kettős győzelemmel, 64-51-es összesítéssel.*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 19)

*Tökéletes játékkal gyözött a Györ!*

*Böhn és Löke korábbi csapata is behódolt Győrben *

*A női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjének 3. fordulójában csúcsrangadót rendeztek Győrben: az ETO a címvédő norvég Larvikot fogadta. A magyar csapat nagy fölénybe került már rögtön az elején, a félidőre nyolcgólos előnyt harcolt ki (17–9), a norvégok mínusz ötnél később sem tudtak közelebb zárkózni. A 31–22-es magabiztos győzelemmel a továbbra is veretlen ETO nagy lépést tett az elődöntőbe jutás felé. *
Miután a Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjének harmadik fordulójában szombaton a dán Midtjylland legyőzte a spanyol Itxakót, a magyar bajnok vasárnap egy győzelemmel már fél távnál elléphetett az I. csoport többi tagjától. 
Az ETO a középdöntőben eddig győzött az előző idényben finalista spanyol Itxako Navarra otthonában és a dán Midtjylland ellen, míg a Larvik legyőzte a dán alakulatot, azonban hazai környezetben csak döntetlenre volt képes a Navarrával szemben. 
Az európai szövetség honlapja egyszerűen csak „Titánok harcának” nevezte a találkozót beharangozójában. A találkozónak külön pikantériát adott, hogy Karl Erik Böhn, a győriek edzője és a magyar válogatott jelenlegi szövetségi kapitánya, valamint Heidi Löke éppen a norvégoktól érkezett hazánkba. A két csapat a nyáron, a győri Szabella-kupán találkozott egymással, akkor az ETO 28–23-ra győzött. 
*1. FÉLIDŐ *
A Győr a Lunde-Haraldsen – Radicsevics, Lekics, Görbicz, Löke, Amorim, Vérten összeállításban kezdte a meccset, Cecilie Leganger pedig egy védéssel. Az első találatot ezután a norvégok szerezték, de Görbicz egy alsó lövéssel egalizált, majd szinte egész pályás gólpasszt adott Radicsevicsnek. (2–1)
<TABLE class="cikkkeptable fright" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Egyike a zseniális passzoknak</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Lunde-Haraldsen biztosan fogta a távoli lövéseket, Görbicz pedig magabiztosan értékesítette a heteseket, így az első öt perc leteltével 4–1-et mutatott az eredményjelző. (4–1) *A norvégok képtelenek voltak betalálni korábbi csapattársuknak*, a mieink pedig két gyors lerohanásból állva hagyták a Larvikot. Az ellenfél kénytelen volt időt kérni, hátha ezzel sikerül megtörni a győriek lendületét. 
A Larvik lehozta az első percekben gyengélkedő Sullandot, majd üresen hagytuk a beállót, így közelebb tudott zárkózni a norvég együttes, de Amorim egyből válaszolni tudott. A Győr zárt hatosfallal védekezett, így pedig a norvégok sokszor szabadon lőhetek. A kezdeti megilletődöttség után kezdték belőni magukat, így tudták tartani a lépést a hazaiakkal. (13. perc, 9–5)
Ehhez kellett az is, hogy Leganger szintén feltornássza védési hatékonyságát. A néhány percnyi magyar gólcsendet Vérten törte meg szélről, majd Radicsevics visszaállította az ötgólos különbséget (11–6).* Az első negyed óra ETO-fölénye után kiegyenlítettebbé vált a meccs*, de Görbiczék biztosan tartották a fölényes vezetést. 
Vérten szinte a kapusra ugorva ejtette át Legangert, majd Görbicz keze sült el – először egy hetest értékesített biztosan, majd átlövésből szerzett rá jellemző technikás találatot. A norvégok emberhátrányban sem hozták le beállójukat aminek annyi eredménye mindenképpen lett, hogy ők is kiharcoltak egy kiállítást. 
A szünet előtti periódus mindkét oldalon kimaradt helyzetekkel kezdődött. Böhn időkérése után Vérten találata, és Görbicznek a dudaszó pillanatában eleresztett lövése azt jelentette, hogy *kialakult az addigi legnagyobb, nyolcgólos különbség (17–9). *
*2. FÉLIDŐ *
Egyik csapat sem hajtott végre változtatást az összeállításában, erre a győrieknek nem is volt szükségük. Amorim bombája nyitotta a gólok sorát a második játékrészben, de Isabel Blanco a beállós posztjáról válaszolt. A két játékos lendületben maradt, aminek a játékvezető vetett véget, ugyanis kiállította z ETO brazil átlövőjét. (35. perc, 20–12) 
*Előnyben a Larvik feljebb tudott zárkózni két góllal*, Amorimot pedig visszaállta után újra emberfogással őrizte az ellenfél. Görbicz továbbra is változatosan és eredményesen lőtte a hetest, de Radicsevics is biztos kézzel értékesítette a ziccert szélről (40. perc, 22–15)
<TABLE class="cikkkeptable fleft" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Járt a pacsi a lefújást követően</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Kevesebb volt a rendezetlen védelem ellen vezetett győri támadás, de az ETO a felállt fal ellen is türelmesen végigvitte az akcióit, tartva a különbséget. Norvég időkérés után Lunde emberhátrányban is biztosan őrizte a kaput, pedig az ellenfél játékosai kitartóan próbáltak túljárni az eszén. 
Néhány kimaradt hazai támadást kihasználva* mínusz ötre jött fel az 50. percre a Larvik*, de Löke és Görbicz révén elejét vette a Győr a további felzárkózásnak. Az utolsó percek már örömjátékot hoztak, a győriek egymás góljainak is látványosan örültek. A Larvik közben hetesből sem tudott betalálni, *Vérten szélsőbefutás után szerzett góljával meglett a közte tíz az 59. percre* (31–21). 
Ugyan egy újabb kimaradt norvég hetes után az ellenfélé volt az utolsó gól, de 31–22-es győzelem így is magabiztos ETO-győzelmet jelentett, amivel Görbiczék nagy lépést tettek az elődöntőbe kerülés felé. 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>AZ I. CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl31></TD><TD class=xl24>*M*</TD><TD class=xl24>*GY*</TD><TD class=xl24>*D*</TD><TD class=xl24>*V*</TD><TD class=xl24>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl24>*P *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl28>1. GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC</TD><TD class=xl29>3</TD><TD class=xl29>3</TD><TD class=xl29>–</TD><TD class=xl29>–</TD><TD class=xl29>94–75</TD><TD class=xl30>+19</TD><TD class=xl30>6 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>2. Larvik (norvég)</TD><TD class=xl26>3</TD><TD class=xl26>1</TD><TD class=xl26>1</TD><TD class=xl26>1</TD><TD class=xl26>71–76</TD><TD class=xl27>–5</TD><TD class=xl27>3 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl28>3. Midtjylland (dán)</TD><TD class=xl29>3</TD><TD class=xl29>1</TD><TD class=xl29>–</TD><TD class=xl29>2</TD><TD class=xl29>72–83</TD><TD class=xl30>–11</TD><TD class=xl30>2 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>4. Itxako Navarra (spanyol)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>NŐI KÉZILABDA BL</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*KÖZÉPDÖNTŐ, I. CSOPORT, 3. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*GYŐRI AUDI ETO KC–LARVIK (norvég) 31–22 (17–9)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Győr*, 2000 néző. *V*: Mazeika, Gatelis (litvánok)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*GYŐR*: HARALDSEN – RADICSEVICS 4, LEKICS 3, LÖKE 3, GÖRBICZ 12 (5), AMORIM 5, VÉRTEN 4. *Cs*: Pálinger (kapus). *Edző*: Karl Erik Böhm</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*LARVIK*: Leganger – Johansen 2, Kristiansen 2 (1), Blanco 4, Larsen, Breivang 1, RIEGELHUTH 7 (3). *Cs*: Rantala (kapus), KURTOVICS 6, Sulland, Wibe, Breistol. *Edző*: Gustav Gjekstad</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Az eredmény alakulása.* 8. p.: 6–1. 13. p.: 9–5. 18. p.: 11–6. 26. p.: 15–9. 38. p.: 20–14. 43. p.: 23–17. 48. p.: 24–18. 54. p.: 28–20</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Kiállítások*: 8, ill. 8 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Hétméteresek*: 5/5, ill. 7/4

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 19)

*Szeged 10 nyert*

*A Szeged tízzel nyert otthon a Partizan ellen*

*A férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének kilencedik fordulójában a Pick-Szeged hazai pályán párperces álmatag kezdést követően biztosan nyert a szerb Partizan Beograd ellen. A győztes 3/7-es mutatóval várja a León elleni idegenbeli záró fordulót, a szerbeknek továbbra sincs pontjuk. A továbbjutás szempontjából a találkozónak már nem volt tétje.*
<!-- .cikkhead -->
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*1. félidő*
A Szeged kezdte a mérkőzést, a Partizan pedig a gólgyártást, már négy és fél perce a pályán voltak a felek, amikor Rajko Prodanovics megszerezte a házigazdák első találatát, majd kisvártatva ugyanő a következő büntetőt is bevágta. Az egyenlítés azonban csak a 8. percben jött össze, Frantisek Sulc lövésével. A szegedi védekezés kezdett üzemi hőfokon dolgozni, így Mikler Roland bravúrja után már a vezetés átvételére is esély adódott, de erre még várni kellett. Igaz, nem sokáig. A 12. percben Dusan Beocsanin bombájával vezetett először a Szeged, majd Sulc tört be gólt érően. Jogos kiállítások sújtották a fonalat így elveszítő belgrádiakat, a lendületbe jött szegediek éltek az emberelőny adta lehetőséggel, és növelték előnyüket.
Az 5–0-s etap, és az ennek köszönhetően megszerzett négygólos előny a 15. percre (8–4) túlnyugtatta a Szegedet. A hazai játékosok picit könnyelműbben lőttek, picit lassabban zártak vissza, így kontrákból, gyors támadásokból a szerbek megkezdték a felzárkózást. A 18. percben magyar játékos is betalált a hazai oldalon, Ancsin Gábor jelentkezett egy sistergőssel. A 22. percben a Partizan felzárkózott egygólos hátrányra, így ismét „gyilkos” küzdelem vette kezdetét. A Picknek ismét minden energiáját mozgósítani kellett, hogy nyeregben maradjon. Ennek eleget is tett, de Mester és Makszics átlövéseivel szemben sokszor tehetetlen volt a szegedi védelem. Ancsin volt a vendéglátók húzóembere a szünet előtt támadásban, Mikler pedig védekezésben, előbbi gólokat lőtt, utóbbi ziccereket is hárított. Harmincpercnyi játékot követően a szegediek megérdemelt háromgólos előnnyel vonulhattak pihenőre *(13–10).*
*2. félidő*
A második játékrész is Partizan-góllal indult, de erre Ancsin, Zubai és Sulc révén gyorsan hárommal feleltek meg a házigazdák. A vendégek egyre kisebb ellenállást tanúsítottak, előbb mintha az erejük fogyott volna el, később már a hitük is. Erre ráéreztek a szegediek, akik Ancsin vezérletével nem elégedtek meg a biztos győzelemmel, hanem rámentek a nagy különbségre, közönségük maximális kiszolgálására.
Ebben segítségükre sietett a szerb együttes, amely támadásban több labdát is eladott, technikai hibák sokaságát vétette, és a kapura lövéseik is úgy sikerültek, hogy azokból többször leindították őket. Utóbbihoz azért kellett persze Tatai Péter is. A kontráknál Nagy Norbert bizonyult biztoskezűnek, de Bajorhegyi Ádám is dicsérhető volt. A Szeged – amelyen nyoma sem volt a hét eleji, csurgói szárnyaszegettségnek – az utolsó tíz percben már a közte tízért dolgozott, ami lehetett volna ugyan fölötte is, de a publikum vastapsa így is teljesen jogosan járt Skaliczki László játékosainak *(31–21).*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>FÉRFI KÉZILABDA BL</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*D-CSOPORT, 9. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*PICK-SZEGED–PARTIZAN BEOGRAD (szerb) 31–21* (13–10)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Szeged, 2500* néző.* V:* Judcsic, Kot (fehéroroszok)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*SZEGED: *Mikler – PRODANOVICS 5 (3), ANCSIN 8, SULC 6, Zubai Sz. 1, Beocsanin 2, VADKERTI A. 1. Cs: Tatai (kapus), Czina, Pribanic 2, BAJORHEGYI 3, NAGY N. 3, Fekete. *Edző:* Skaliczki László</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*PARTIZAN:* Vaszics – Kosztadinovics 2, Maksics 4 (2), Marsenics 2, Radanovics 2, MESTER 4, Ilics 2. Cs: Milics, Radovanovics (kapusok), Milosevics, MANDICS 3, Babics, Milinics, Kladarin 2, Radivojevics. *Edző:* Alekszandar Blagojevics</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Az eredmény alakulása.* 4. p.: 0–2. 8. p.: 3–3. 15. p.: 8–4. 22. p.: 10–9. 27. p.: 13–10. 38. p.: 18–12. 44. p.: 23–16. 50. p.: 27–18. 55. p.: 29–19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Kiállítások: *4, ill. 10 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Hétméteresek: *3/3, ill. 3/2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION></CAPTION></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*A 40 éves Pérez csodát vár a csapatától *
2012. 02. 24. 06.50 

 <RIGHT> 






*A lengyel Kielcétől hazai pályán elszenvedett három gólos vereség erősen megnehezítette a kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában szereplő MKB Veszprém dolgát, és a legjobb magyar együttes számára egy csapásra olyan bizonytalan helyzetet teremtett, amin csak egy gyorsan következő "gyógyító" győzelem segíthetett volna. *

De nem így történt: az elmúlt csütörtökön Mocsai Lajos csapata idegenben az orosz Csehovszkije Medvegyitől is kikapott négy góllal, és ezzel a továbbjutásával kapcsolatos legfontosabb kérdések tisztázása a csoportküzdelmeket záró szombat esti BM Atletico Madrid elleni mérkőzésre maradt. A veszprémiek szurkolótáboruk bíztatásával az "életükért" és a jövőjükért küzdenek majd, a spanyolok viszont az irigylésre méltó veretlenségi sorozatuk folytatásáért. A különbség nem nevezhető csekélynek.


*"Nagyon nehéz szombat vár ránk, de ettől még a hétvégénk szép is lehet *- vélekedik Carlos Pérez, a továbbjutásért váratlanul izgalmas versenyt futó magyar együttes csapatkapitánya, aki az idény közben lemondott Iváncsik Gergőtől vette át a karszalagot. 


- Tizenötödik éve élek és játszok itt Veszprémben, de ilyen hajrában talán még nem is volt részem. Minden egyetlen mérkőzéstől és éppen a legutolsónak a kimenetelétől függ, ez amolyan dupla vagy semmi, amin nyerni és veszíteni is lehet. Én bízok a társaimban és magamban is, és nem azért mondom, hogy hiszek a bravúros győzelemben is, mert furcsa lenne, ha hitetlenül az ellenkezőjét mondanám. Mindannyian tudjuk, hogy mi a tét és mi a dolgunk."


Néhány napja a veszprémi klub rendkívüli elnökségi ülése után közleményben tudatta, hogy "nincs edzőkérdés" a csapatnál, és ezt Pérez "Charlie" a következő mondataival erősítette meg:


*"Nincs baj, illetve "csak" az a gond, hogy kisebb hullámvölgybe kerültünk és éppen akkor, amikor sorozatban a legjobb teljesítményeket kellene nyújtanunk. Oka lehet ennek az, hogy az Európa bajnokságon járt játékosaink máig sem tudták teljesen kipihenni magukat és ezért a frissességük sem az igazi, de arról sem szabad megfeledkezni, hogy a kontinensbajnokság közben mi kilencen, akik otthon maradtunk, kellő számú partner nélkül még a taktikai elemeket sem tudtuk rendesen gyakorolni. A helyzet azonban így sem reménytelen, az lenne a baj, ha közülünk bárki is mást gondolkodna."*


A helyzet valóban nem reménytelen, de nehéz kihagyni a számításból azt, hogy a spanyol együttes tavaly októberben hazai közönsége előtt ha nem is "fél kézzel", de simán nyert az MKB Veszprém ellen 37:28-ra és jelenleg úgy csoportelső a Bajnokok Ligájának "B" csoportjában, hogy eddig megszerzett 16 pontját 7 győzelemmel és 2 döntetlennel hozta össze. Legutóbb a német Füchse Berlinnek sem hagytak sok esélyt, amikor Madridban 32:27-re győztek.


*"Való igaz, hogy az Atleticonak nincs gyenge pontja, amit aztán ki lehetne használni, és amennyire ismerjük őket, nem olyan legények, akik éppen az utolsó csoportmérkőzésükön akarnának elbúcsúzni a veretlenségüktől. Olyan csoda pedig nem történhet meg, hogy a legjobb játékosaik egyszerre fognak ki rossz napot. Hogy akkor miként tudjuk mégis legyőzni őket? Minden jó és rossz sorozat előbb vagy utóbb véget ér, így két vereség után - ha Isten is úgy akarja - mi sem fogunk harmadszorra is kikapni.*

*Már tudjuk, hogy a közönségünk kritikus is tud lenni, de tudom, hogy most végig mellettünk lesz és ezt nekünk kitűnő játékkal kell meghálálnunk. A csodát nem a vendégeknek, hanem nekünk kell bemutatni. Arra nem is gondolok és nem szívesen beszélek, hogy mi lesz akkor, ha a jóslatom nem válik valóra."* - *zárta bizakodó nyilatkozatát egy sejtelmesre sikeredett mondattal Carlos Pérez, a 40 esztendős csapatkapitány.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Friss Hir!*

*Hosszabbított a Pick Szeged szlovák válogatott kézilabdázója*


*További két év&shy;vel meg&shy;hosszab&shy;bí&shy;tot&shy;ta nyá&shy;ron le&shy;já&shy;ró szer&shy;ző&shy;dé&shy;sét Frantisek Sulc, a fér&shy;fi ké&shy;zi&shy;lab&shy;da NB I-ben és a Bajnokok Ligájában sze&shy;rep&shy;lő Pick Szeged szlo&shy;vák vá&shy;lo&shy;ga&shy;tott át&shy;lö&shy;vő&shy;je. 
*​*
*​*"A csapat egyik vezéregyéniségével sikerült megállapodnunk. Nemcsak a játékával, hanem magatartásával, példamutatásával is az együttes meghatározó egyénisége" *

Idézte a klub pénteki közleménye Mezei Richárd vezérigazgatót.
​
*A 33 éves Sulc 79-szer szerepelt a szlovák válogatottban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*Női kézilabda BL - Dániai győzelmével sorozatban hatodszor elődöntős a Győr*​ 
2012. 02. 25. 04.57 ​ 
<RIGHT>​ 



 

*A Győri Audi ETO KC pénteken 29-24-re győzött a dán Midtjylland vendégeként a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjének negyedik fordulójában, ezzel két fordulóval a zárás előtt eldőlt, hogy bejut a legjobb négy közé, mivel legrosszabb esetben sem végezhet a második helynél hátrébb a csoportjában.*​ 
A magyar bajnok sorozatban hatodik alkalommal lesz ott az elődöntőben. Karl-Erik Böhn csapata - amely továbbra is százszázalékos a csoportjában - végig vezetve, rendkívül magabiztosan diadalmaskodott. A találkozó legeredményesebb játékosa, a kilenc gólos Görbicz Anita volt.​ 
A Győr szombaton játék nélkül akár a csoportelsőséget is begyűjtheti: ehhez az kell, hogy a kvartett másik mérkőzésén a norvég Larvik vereséget szenvedjen a spanyol Itxako Navarra vendégeként.​ 
*Női BL, középdöntő, I. csoport, 4. forduló:*
*Midtjylland (dán)-Győri Audi ETO KC 24-29 (14-17)*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*gólszerzők:* Torstensson 5, Troelsen 4/1, Jörgensen 4, Brogger 3, Thorsgaard, Jensen, Groot 2-2, Bont, Rasmussen, illetve Görbicz 9/4, Lekic 6, Amorim 4, Radicevic 3, Vérten, Löke 2-2, Hornyák, Gros, Kovacsics​ 

Jól kezdett a Győr, könnyedén szerezte a gólokat, ám a dánoknak mindannyiszor volt válaszuk, igaz, a hazai találatok nagy része "bravúros", egyszer-egyszer pedig szerencsés is volt. Ez nem törte meg a magyar bajnok lendületét, így a Ryan Zinglersennek, a hazaiak edzőjének 6-9-es állásnál már a tizedik percben időt kellett kérnie.​ 
Nem sokkal később a Győr került először emberfölénybe, ám nem tudta növelni előnyét, majd Löke büntetése után hátrányban játszhatott, ebben a periódusban pedig viszont őrizte a különbséget. Magabiztosan játszott a magyar csapat, Karl-Erik Böhn ennek ellenére hét perccel a félidő vége előtt (10-13) időt kért. Ezt követően is magabiztosan tartotta kézben a mérkőzést a Győr, a dánok pedig egyre pontatlanabbá, bizonytalanabbá váltak.​ 
A második játékrészt emberhátrányban kezdte a magyar együttes, ám Haraldsen védéseinek köszönhetően ekkor sem tudott közelebb kerülni a dán csapat. Sőt, Amorim harcosságának és Görbicz értékesített büntetőjének köszönhetően hat gólosra hízott az előny (14-20). Nem sokkal később már nyolc találatnyi volt a különbség a két együttes között, amikor Löke harcolt ki újabb kiállítást. A Midtjylland több mint nyolc és fél perces gólcsendet tört meg, ám néhány pillanat múlva kettős emberhátrányban kellett folytatnia a küzdelmet. Böhn ezt követően már azt is megtette, amit a legutóbbi, Larvik elleni BL-mérkőzésen egyszer sem, azaz cseréket küldött a pályára. Ettől kicsit akadozni kezdett a magyar csapat játéka, így öt gólra jöttek fel a dánok (19-24).​ 
Az utolsó tíz percnek hétgólos magyar előnnyel vágtak neki a csapatok, s ebben az időszakban már gyakorlatilag ünnepelt a Győr, amely Karl-Erik Böhn irányításával továbbra is hibátlan.​ 
*A további program:*
*Itxako Navarra (spanyol)-Larvik (norvég) szombat 19 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. (már továbbjutott) Győr 8 pont/4 mérkőzés, *
*2. Larvik 3/3, *
*3. Midtjylland 2/4, *
*4. Itxako Navarra 1/3*​ 

*II. csoport, 4. forduló:*
*Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Buducsnoszt Podgorica (montenegrói) 26-27 (9-14)*​ 
*További program:*
*Metz (francia)-Oltchim Valcea (román) vasárnap 17:30 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. (már továbbjutott) Buducsnoszt Podgorica 8 pont/4 mérkőzés, *
*2. Oltchim Valcea 4/3, *
*3. Krim Ljubljana 2/4, *
*4. Metz 0/3*​ 
*Az első két helyezett jut az elődöntőbe.*​ 


*Női kézilabda NB I - Debrecenben nyert az FTC*​ 
2012. 02. 25. 06.04 <RIGHT>​ 



 

*A Ferencváros simán, 12 góllal győzött Debrecenben a női kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján. A Szekszárd-Kiskunhalas kiesési rangadón döntetlen született.*​ 


*Eredmények:*​ 
*DVSC-Fórum - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 24-36 (12-16)*​ 
*Szekszárd-Kiskunhalas 36-36 (18-20)*​ 
*Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma - Vác 29-25 (13-13)*​ 


*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 19 19 - - 38 pont*
*2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 19 16 - 3 656-567 32*
*3. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 19 11 2 6 545-529 24*
*4. Vác 18 10 1 7 515-456 21*
*5. ÉTV-Érd 17 10 - 7 467-463 20*
*6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 17 8 2 7 481-506 18*
*7. DVSC-Fórum 19 8 - 11 518-581 16*
*8. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 18 6 3 9 465-521 15*
*9. Alcoa FKC 17 6 2 9 459-497 14*
*10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 19 5 1 13 568-623 11*
*11. Szekszárd 19 2 3 14 490-611 7*
*12. Kiskunhalas 19 1 2 16 507-621 4*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 25)

*Megvan a tovább jutás az MKB Veszprém számára*

*A Veszprém legyűrte a Madridot, így továbbjutott!*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Utolsó csoportmérkőzésén az MKB Veszprém hazai pályán 28–27-re legyőzte az Atlético Madridot a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája B-csoportjában, ezzel továbbjutott a legjobb 16 közé.* 
<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>





</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>A veszprémi szurkolók biztatására nagy szükség lesz (Fotó: Fuszek Gábor, archív)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Nem sok hiányzott hozzá, hogy a Veszprém váratlan segítséget kapjon kora délután, a pont nélküli Silkeborg ugyanis majdnem meglepetést okozott Berlinben. A német csapat végül egy góllal csak legyűrte a dánt, így biztosította helyét a legjobb 16 között.​A Veszprém abban az esetben maradhat csak le a továbbjutást jelentő első négy helyről, ha kikap, a Kielce–Csehov meccs pedig döntetlenre végződik. 
A hírek igaznak bizonyultak, a már biztos csoportelső Atlético négy kulcsembere, Kiril Lazarov, Alberto Entrerríos, Didier Dinart és Luc Abalo nélkül érkezett Veszprémbe, ez mindenképp javítja a mieink esélyeit. Ősszel a spanyolok 37–28-ra győztek a két csapat meccsén. 
Az első hazai támadás Isaias Guardiola labdaszerzésével zárult, de a spanyol játékos szerencsére kihagyta a ziccert. Nikolaj Markussen már nem hibázott nagy helyzetben, Marko Vujin azonnal válaszolt. *1–1*
Az Atlético nyitott védekezéssel kezdett, támadásban pedig a kipattanó labdák megszerzésével, ami felettébb bosszantó volt. Az 5. percben Julen Aguinagalde hetesével megint vezetett a Madrid, majd Guardiola használta ki, hogy nem támadtuk meg. *1–3*
Laluska Balázs ziccerét Sterbik Árpád védte, majd fájdalmas arccal átadta a helyét Javier Hombradosnak. A korábbi veszprémi kapus megsérült. Joan Canellas góljára Gulyás Péter révén érkezett a válasz. *2–4 *
Sulic is megszerezte első gólját, miután összeszedte a labdát és átejtette Hombradost. Iváncsik Gergő középre bekeveredve a 10. percben egyenlített. *4–4*
Guardiola újabb lerohanás után mattolta Mirko Alilovicot. *4–5* 
Jonas Källman lövése pontosnak bizonyult, Renato Sulic cundere nem kevésbé, Vujin viszont a kaput sem találta el büntetőből. *5–6* 
Markussen átlövésére Császár Gábor felelt. *6–7*
Aguinagaldét nem szabad őrizetlenül hagyni, mégis megtettük. Legalább ekkora baj volt, hogy Császár is kihagy egy hétméterest... Kísértett a csehovi meccs, ahol a Veszprém első három büntetője kimaradt. *6–8* 
Eközben Kielcében a 16. percben 6–6-ra álltak a felek.
Császárnak betörésből már jobban ment, okosan eltette a labdát Hombrados válla fölött. *7–8* 
Szépen kijátszott akció végén a bal szélről David Davis állította vissza a kétgólos különbséget. Hiába hiányzott egy félcsapatnyi sztárja, a spanyol gárda még így is nagyon erős volt. *7–9*
Terzic betörése után Vujin a harmadik hetesünket már belőtte. *8–9 *
A 24. percben Alilovic védte Guardiola lövését, a túloldalon Hombrados tette ezt Császár löketével. Alilovic újabb két védését követően Vujin egyenlített, majd fordított. *10–9*
Canellas próbálkozása jó volt, Iváncsiké nem annyira. *10–10*
A vendégek két beállóval támadtak – jobbszélső nélkül –, közülük a 27. percben a rendkívül jó erőben lévő Fernández fordult be, és újra a Madrid vezetett. Mocsai Lajos időt kér. *10–11 *
Császár Gábor labdaszerzése után ikszre hozhattuk volna az első félidőt, de senki sem lőtte el a labdát, így 30 percnyi játék után 11–10-re vezetett az Atlético. A szünetben a Kielce–Csehov csata 12–10-re állt. 
Veszprémben már kezdődhetett volna a második játékrész, ám szinkronban kellett lenni a kielcei meccsel. 
A második játékrészt Pérez Carlosszal kezdte a magyar alakulat, és a rutinos átlövő hamar „bemutatkozott” Hombradosnak. A kubai származású játékos kétszer is betalált rövid időn belül. 
A védekezés egyik oldalon sem működött ezekben a percekben, potyogtak a gólok. A vendégeknél Garcia Parrondo kapta el a fonalat, de a Laluska által egyszer csúnyán leütött Markussennek is ment a játék. A mieinknek kevésbé, így hiába állt be Fazekas Nándor a második félidőben a labdával keveset találkozó Alilovic helyére, a különbség vészesen kezdett nőni.
Canellas gólja után Fazekas akadályozta meg kétszer is, hogy három góllal elhúzzanak a spanyolok. Másodszor Aguinagalde hetesét kapta le könnyedén a levegőből a veszprémi közönség Nándija. *17–19*
Sulic kiállítását Parrondo használja ki kétszer egymás után, majd ismét a szélső villant. *17–22 *Kielcében a 42. percben 18–18 volt ekkor az állás.

Támadásban megállt a tudomány, a hétperces magyar gólcsendet végül Uros Vilovszki törte meg. A beálló vette ekkor a hátára a csapat, egymás után dobálta a gólokat, Fazekas pedig egyre inkább belelendült, védéseivel nagyot lendített az MKB-n.
Iváncsik két gólja után már csak eggyel vezetett az Atlético (*22–23), *majd Gulyás kiállítását átvészelve fordított a hazai csapat. *24–23*
Az 56. perc elején Guardiola terítette le a meginduló Iváncsikot, amiért piros lapot kapott, ráadásul hetest kaptunk, amit Vujin értékesített, így *25–23* volt már ide. 
Nem nyugodhattunk azonban meg, mivel Fernández és Jurkiewicz is eredményes volt emberhátrányban, így pillanatok alatt elolvadt a kicsiny előny. *25–25*. 
Másfél perccel a vége előtt 26–26-nál jöhettek a spanyolok, Iváncsik azonban indítás után az üres kapuba talált (Hombrados rosszul jött ki). *27–26*
*Parrondo az utolsó madridi támadásnál egyenlített, de a vége Vilovszki utolsó pillanatban szerzett góljával 28–27 lett ide. A Veszprém ezzel csoportmásodikként továbbjutott!*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=128 align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>
</TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD colSpan=2>
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=840 align=center><CAPTION>A B-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>1. Atlético Madrid (spanyol)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>318–282</TD><TD>+36</TD><TD>16 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2. MKB VESZPRÉM</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>–</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>266–266</TD><TD>0 </TD><TD>12 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3. Kielce (lengyel)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>295–285</TD><TD>+10</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4. Füchse Berlin (német)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>296–292</TD><TD>+4</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5. Csehovszkije Medvegyi (orosz)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>291–276</TD><TD>+15</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6. Silkeborg (dán)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>–</TD><TD>–</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>250–315</TD><TD>–65</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Nagy küzdelemben nyert a Siófok*

2012. 02. 26. 01.37
<RIGHT> 








*A Siófok egy góllal nyert a vendég Veszprém ellen a női kézilabda NB I egyetlen szombati mérkőzésén.*


*Eredmény:*
*Siófok-Galérius Fürdő - Veszprém-Barabás 25-24 (12-14)*​​


----------



## Valobilo (2012 Február 26)

Hajrá Pick Szeged! Ti vagytok a legjobbak!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 28)

*Férfi kézilabda BL - Svéd, spanyol vagy macedón ellenfele lehet a Veszprémnek*


​
​







*A B csoportból másodikként továbbjutott MKB Veszprém svéd, spanyol vagy macedón ellenfelet kaphat a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének keddi, dániai sorsolásán.*


A veszprémi alakulat az Atlético Madrid szombati legyőzésével lépett tovább második helyen a hatosából, így a következő körben csoportharmadikkal csap majd össze. Ellenfele az európai szövetség honlapja szerint a Sa:vehof, a Szeged csoportjából érkező Ademar León, vagy a Metalurg Szkopje lehet. 

*Mocsai Lajos vezetőedző csapata a visszavágón szerepelhet majd saját közönsége előtt.* 

*A nyolcaddöntő első mérkőzéseit március 14. és 18. között, a visszavágókat pedig március 21. és 25. között rendezik meg.*


​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 28)

*Spanyol magyar párharc a BL nyolcaddöntőjében*

Sorsoltak a Bajnokok ligájában 



 

*A B csoportból másodikként továbbjutott MKB Veszprém svéd, spanyol vagy macedón ellenfelet kaphat a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének keddi, dániai sorsolásán.*​ 

Ma sorsoltak a Bajnokok ligája nyolcaddöntőjében, ahol az MKB Veszprém a spanyol Ademar Leon-t kapta ellenfeléül. Az eslö párharcra máricus 14. és 18 között Spanyolországban kerül majd sor, míg a visszavágót rendzeik majd a *Veszprém Arénában* egy héttel késöbb.​*A nyolcaddöntő prárosítása a következő:*

*Flüchse Berlin - Hamburg *
*Barcelona - Monpellier*
*Wisla Plock - THW Kiel*
*Schaffhausen - Atletico Madrid*
*Wive Kielce - Cimos Koper *
*Ademar Leon - MKB Veszprém *
*Metalurg Skopje - Co Zagreb *
*Sävehof - AG Köbenhavn*​*A nyolcaddöntő első mérkőzéseit március 14. és 18. között, a visszavágókat pedig március 21. és 25. között rendezik meg.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 3)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Egygólos kiskunhalasi siker*​ 

2012. 03. 03. 01.39 <RIGHT>​ 




 

*A Kiskunhalas minimális különbséggel verte pénteken a Dunaújvárost a női kézilabda NB I-ben.*​ 

*Eredmény:*
*Kiskunhalas - Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 35-34 *​ 


*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 20 20 - - 40 pont*
*2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 20 17 - 3 696-595 34*
*3. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 21 12 2 7 598-593 26*
*4. ÉTV-Érd 19 11 - 8 528-536 22*
*5. Vác 18 10 1 7 515-456 21*
*6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 18 8 2 8 505-531 18*
*7. Alcoa FKC 18 7 2 9 495-525 16*
*8. DVSC-Fórum 20 8 - 12 546-617 16*
*9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 19 6 3 10 491-552 15*
*10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 20 5 1 14 602-658 11*
*11. Szekszárd 19 2 3 14 490-611 7*
*12. Kiskunhalas 20 2 2 16 542-655 6*​ 


*Képek: ETO-koronát kapott a 2011-es év kézilabda királynője*​ 

*Koronázással lepték meg Heidi Lökét csapattársai, a Győri Audi ETO kézilabdás lányai. A vicces ceremóniával azt ünnepelték meg, hogy a csapat beállósát a Nemzetközi Kézilabda Szövetség szavazásán a világ legjobb játékosának választották. *​ 
A ceremóniát Görbicz Anita végezte, aki 2005-ben nyerte el ezt a címet. Az idei BL-sorozatban eddig sikerrel küzdő csapat már a legjobb négy között tart a menetelésben. Ha pedig a csapathangulat valóban segíti a győzelmeket, akkor a Győri Audi ETO lányai idén megállíthatatlanok lesznek.​ 

*Heidi Löke eredményei:*​ 
*- BL győztes (2011, Larvik)*
*- Világbajnok (2011)*
*- kétszeres EB győztes (2008, 2010)*
*- Ötszörös norvég bajnok*
*- Háromszoros norvég kupagyőztes*
*- Norvég gólkirálynő (2009, 2010)*
*- BL gólkirálynő (2011) *
*- All star csapat tagja (2011 Brazília VB)*​

​*- Huszonnégy góllal ő tartja az egy meccsen szerzett legtöbb gólok rekordját Norvégiában.*​ 
*- Az idei szezonban a Győri Audi ETO színeiben már 159 gólt dobott bajnoki, kupa és Bajnokok Ligája találkozókon.*​ 


<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gxkX-G9Kjd8" frameBorder=0 width=220 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 3)

*Öttel nyert a Veszprém az örök rivális ellen*

*Öttel nyert a Veszprém az örök rivális ellen*

Ma az NB I ben szuper rangadót rendeztek, amelyen az MKB Veszprém visszavágott az örök riválisnak, a Pick Szegednek az összel elszemvedett vereségért. A Veszprém Arénában szinte érzeni lehetett a feszültséget a mérközés elött. A mérközés vitathatatlanul a hazaiak számára kezdödött jobban. A Veszprém 6-2re húzott el az ellenfelétöl. Az elsö félidöben a Tisza parti együttes nem tudta tartani a lépést a magyar bajnokkal. A hazaiaknál Vujin - Sulic páros megállíthatatlan volt, a szegedi védök nem is tudtak mit kezdeni velük. A meccset látva úgy tünt a magyar bajnok jó napot fogott ki. Nem csak a védekezésük, hanem a támadó játékuk is összeállt. A szünetre a veszprémiek hét gólos elönnyel mehettek. 
A második játékrészben aztán a szegediek összeszedték magukat és méltón küzdöttek a veszprémiek ellen. Szegedi oldalon Sulc és Ancsin is felnött a feladathoz és a góljaikkal tartotta a Pick a Veszprémmel a lépést. Bár küzdeni tudásból jelesre vizsgáztak a szegedi játékosok, néha azért a bírók kegyelmét is élvezhették. A második félidö elején szerintem jogtalanul állították ki Renato Sulicot, miután a játékvezetöi kettős szándékosnak ítélte Sulic megmozdulását Lékai 
Mátéval szemben. Ám a veszprémieket nem csupán a piroslap és Sulic elvesztése súlytotta, hanem a hazaiak reklamálás miatt még egy két perces büntetést is kaptak. Ekkor a Szeged elött felcsillant a remény, hogy felzárkózzon és ledolgozzon valamit 6 gólos hátrányából. A szegedi gárda viszont nem tudott élni ezzel a lehetöséggel, miután egy elég kellemetlen incidens után Tatai Pétert két perces büntetővel súlytották miután összetüzésbe került egy hazai szurkolóval. Úgy gondolom ebben az esetben a bírók nem hoztak megfelelő döntést. Mindenesetre azt gondolom így akarták kompenzálni a hazai csapat ellen elkövetett (szerintem Sulicot nem kellett volna kiállítani, nem volt szándékos az ütés) hiba miatt. A második félidöben Ancsin és Sulc góljaival 3gólra zárkózott a Szeged, ám ez nem volt elég ma az MKB Veszprém ellen. A Sulicot váltó Uros Vilovski remekül helytált a beálló posztján. A hajrára azomban a Veszprém ismét összekapta magát, Perez, iváncsik, Ilyés is betalált. Kapus teljesítményröl nem nagyon lehetett beszélni ám Fazekas a végjátékban fontos labdákat fogott, amellyel végül is hozzá segítette a hazai csapatot a gyözelemhez. 
A veszprémi csapat legjobbja Marko Vujin volt, aki megdöntötte eddigi rekordját az egy mérközésen dobott góljai tekintetében, mert a mai meccsen 12 gólig jutott, míg Császár 6 és Sulic 5gólig jutott. Marko Vujin ezen a meccsen megállíthatatlan volt, még úgy is hogy összeszedett két kiállítást támadásban. A veszprém a mai napon semlegesíteni tudta a szegediek egyik kulcs játékosát Zubai Szabolcsot. Szegedi részröl František Sulc és Ancsin Gábor teljesítettek jól, az elsö hét gólig míg a második öt gólig jutott. 

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*MKB VESZPRÉM–PICK-SZEGED 33–28 *(17–10)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Veszprém, 5000* néző. *Vezette:* Dobrovits, Tájok</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*VESZPRÉM: *Alilovic – Gulyás 2, VUJIN 12 (3), CSÁSZÁR 6 (3), SULIC 5, Ilyés 1, Iváncsik G. 3. *Csere:* Fazekas (kapus), Laluska, Terzic, Vilovszki 2, Pérez 2, Schuch, Urban</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*SZEGED:* Mikler – PRODANOVICS 5 (3), ZUBAI SZ. 2, Ancsin 4, Czina, PRIBANIC 5, Vadkerti 1. *Csere:* Tatai (kapus), SULC 7, Buday, Bajorhegyi, Törő, LÉKAI 4, Nagy N.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Az eredmény alakulása.* 6. p.: 3–2. 15. p.: 10–5. 28. p.: 16–10. 46. p.: 25–22. 50. p.: 28–25. 57.p.: 32–26</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítások:* 14, ill. 10 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Hétméteresek:* 7/6, ill. 3/3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 4)

*Női kézilabda KEK - Nyolcgólos előnyt szerzett az FTC*


2012. 03. 04. 01.28
<RIGHT> 








*Nyolcgólos előnyt szerzett a címvédő FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria az orosz Zvezda Zvenyigorod ellen a női kézilabda KEK negyeddöntőjének első, szombati, népligeti mérkőzésén.*

*Női KEK, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*
*FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) 32-24 (21-11)*
*------------------------------------------------------------------*
*magyar gólszerzők:* _Kovacsicz 11, Zácsik 7/2, Szucsánszki 5, Szarka 3, Tomori 4, Szamoránsky 1, Szádvári 1, illetve Posztnova 6, Spiridon 5, Uszkova 4, Vjahirjova 3, Dronyina 2/2, Gudkova 2, Dimitrijeva 1/1, Koroljova 1_


A találkozó első részében fej fej mellett haladt a két csapat, ám támadásban újított a Ferencváros, amely fokozatosan növelte előnyét, még emberhátrányban is sikerült betalálnia. A vendégek trénere, a Veszprémben is megfordult Zdravko Zovko a 18. percben, 13-7-es hazai vezetésnél időt kért.

Ettől azonban nem tört meg a magyarok lendülete, továbbra is remekelt a védelem, Abramovic ziccerek mellett büntetőt is védett. Jól jött az is, hogy a Zvezda magyarját, Szabó Valériát kiállították, és a szünetre tízgólosra nőtt az előny.

A második félidőben három percet kellett várni az első FTC-gólra, de utána minden addiginál nagyobb lett a különbség. Időbe telt, mire magához tért Zvenyigorod, és megkezdte a felzárkózást. A hazaiak legnagyobb fegyvere Kovacsics volt, aki gyakorlatilag minden támadást góllal fejezett be. 

Az 51. percben, 29-19-nél Tomorit, kisvártatva pedig Cifrát is kiállították, és ekkor megint a vendégek akarata érvényesült. Azonos létszámban nem volt gond, ám 30-22-nél Szucsánszki is kiült a hajrában. Sőt, Elek Gábor vezetőedző is két percet kapott, ami szintén emberhátránnyal járt. 

A Zvezda a végjátékban nem igazán élt a sok létszámfölénnyel, így a jövő szombaton sorra kerülő visszavágón* komoly esély mutatkozik arra, hogy az FTC továbbjusson.*


*Vasárnap:*
*Viborg (dán) - DVSC-Fórum 15 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 5)

*Női kézilabda BL - Csoportelsőként elődöntős a Győr*​ 





 

*Csoportelsőként lett elődöntős a Győri Audi ETO KC a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában, miután a középdöntő utolsó előtti, vasárnapi fordulójában hatalmas csatában 25-25-ös döntetlent játszott a spanyol Itxako Navarrával.*​ 

Karl Erik Böhn vezetőedző együttese már a múlt héten kiharcolta a négy közé jutást, ezúttal az volt a kérdés, hogy első lesz-e a kvartettjében, s az elődöntőben otthon vívhatja-e majd a visszavágót.​ 
*Női BL, középdöntő, I. csoport, 5. forduló:*

*Győri Audi ETO KC - Itxako Navarra (spanyol) 25-25 (11-13)*
*----------------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* _Görbicz 8/6, Lekic 5/1, Orbán 3, Amorim 3, Radicevic 3, Gros 2, Löke 1, illetve Martin 8/5, Barbosa 7/1, Sopronyi 3, Egozcue 2, Zebic 2, Pinedo 2, Fernandez 1_​

A két csapat február 4-i találkozóján a vendég Győr 28-26-ra diadalmaskodott, és az azóta eltelt három összecsapáson sem hullajtott pontot. A találkozó elején a nemzetközi szövetség (IHF) szavazásán a 2011-es esztendő legjobb női játékosának választott győri norvég beállóst, Heidi Lökét köszöntötték.​ 
A meccs elején a BL góllövőlistáját vezető Görbicz találatára hárommal válaszolt az előző idényben finalista spanyol együttes, de amint felpörögött az ETO, fordult a kocka (4-3). Keményen harcolt az Itxako, hiszen számára roppant fontos volt, hogy pontokkal távozzon Győrből, és Fernandez révén sikerült visszavennie a vezetést, sőt a különbség lehetett volna nagyobb is, ha Pálinger nem véd ziccereket.​ 
Amorim kiállítása alatt 9-6-ra elhúzott a Navarra, és a vendégek kiváló védekezését – na meg Navarro kapust - dicsérte, hogy a 22. percig a hazaiaktól csak Görbicz és Orbán volt eredményes, Löke például alig kapott passzt. Ahogy visszatért a brazil átlövő, szorosabb lett az állás, már az egyenlítésért harcolt az ETO, ám két eladott labda után Barbosa könnyed gólokat lőtt (11-13).​ 
*A szünet után gyorsan sikerült egyenlíteni*, és Martin kiállítása alatt visszavenni a vezetést (33. p: 14-13). De nem tört meg az Itxako, emberhátrányban újra fordított, majd azonos létszámban ismét a Győr vezetett. Együtt haladt a két gárda, majd 17-17-nél Görbicz büntetőt rontott.​ 
Lekic adott új lendületet az ETO-nak, és negyedórával a vége előtt, 20-18-nál időt kértek a spanyolok. A kis pihenő után feljavultak a vendégek és - többek között - Sopronyi Anett gólja révén utolérték a hazai együttes. Pálinger hétméterest fogott, de kollegája, Navarro is parádézott, s védései után indításgólokkal 24-22-re elhúzott az Itxako.​ 
A végjátékban Lekicnek sikerült egyenlíteni, Barbosa pedig időntúli szabaddobásból a kapufát találta el, így maradt a döntetlen. A másik ágon a román Oltchim Valcea legyőzte a szlovén Krim Ljubljanát, így borítékolható, hogy a Győr az elődöntőben a Valceával találkozik. Az ETO első találkozót március 31-én vagy április elsején idegenben, a visszavágót pedig április 7-én vagy 8-án otthon játssza.​ 
*A csoport másik mérkőzésén:*
*Larvik (norvég)-Midtjylland (dán) 20-27 (12-11) *​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. és már elődöntős: Győr 9 pont, *
*2. Midtjylland 4 (123-132), *
*3. Larvik 4 (110-122), *
*4. Navarra 3*​ 
*II. csoport:*
*Oltchim Valcea (román)-Krim Ljubljana (szlovén) 30-26 (17-15)*​ 
*később:*
*Buducsnoszt Podgorica (montenegrói)-Metz (francia) 19 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Simán nyert a Veszprém*










*A címvédő MKB Veszprém simán, 11 góllal legyőzte a vendég Gyöngyöst a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga hétfői mérkőzésén.*


*Eredmény:*
*MKB Veszprém - B.Braun Gyöngyös 37-26 (17-9)*



* A tabella:*

*1. MKB Veszprém 20 19 - 38 pont*
* 2. Pick-Szeged 20 17 1 2 638-498 35*
* 3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 20 14 - 6 584-505 28*
* 4. Csurgó 20 13 2 5 571-536 28*
* 5. Balatonfüred 20 12 2 6 546-513 26*
* 6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 21 8 2 11 589-600 18*
* 7. FTC-PLER Budapest 20 8 1 11 553-545 17*
* 8. Varioauto-Pécs 20 6 2 12 569-665 14*
* 9. Kecskemét 20 6 1 13 538-602 13*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 20 5 1 14 527-625 11*
*11. Mezőkövesd 19 3 - 16 481-591 6*
*12. Tata 20 3 - 17 498-688 6*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*Női kézilabda BL és KEK - A Győr után az FTC is elődöntős lehet*


*
*​*
**



*


*A már biztos csoportelső Győr kiejtheti a címvédő Larvikot a Bajnokok Ligájában, míg a KEK-ben tavaly győztes FTC az elődöntőbe lavírozhat, ugyanakkor a Debrecennek semmi esélye a Viborggal szemben a női európai kézilabdakupák hétvégi programjában.*​*​*Karl Erik Böhn, a norvég vezetőedző és párja, a nemzetközi szövetség által a 2011-es esztendő legjobb női játékosának megválasztott Heidi Löke nemes bosszút állhat volt csapatán, ha magyar együttesével nyerni tud szombaton Larvikban. A két csapat február 19-i, győri találkozóján az ETO sziporkázott, 31-22-re intézte el a norvég riválist.

A magyar bajnok változatlanul veretlen Böhnnel, igaz, egy hete pontot vesztett a tavaly finalista spanyol Itxako Navarrával szemben. Ez is elegendő volt azonban ahhoz, hogy biztos csoportelsőként várja a befejező kört, miként az is tény, hogy a román Oltchim Valceával elődöntőzik, s az első felvonás lesz a román gárda otthonában.

Amennyiben a Győr nyer Larvikban, vagy a dán Midtjylland, vagy az Itxako jut tovább, és mérkőzik meg a montenegrói Buducsnoszt Podgoricával a fináléba kerülésért. A Larvikon még a győzelem sem segít, ha a Midtjylland győz Navarrában.

A női KEK negyeddöntőjében az FTC nyolcgólos előnyt szerzett az orosz Zvezda Zvenyigoroddal szemben, és ha odafigyel a visszavágón, nem lehet baj. A zöld-fehérek szerdán a Magyar Kupa negyeddöntőjében tartalékos üzemmódban játszva kaptak ki Győrben, Elek Gábor vezetőedző több kulcsjátékosát pihentette. 

A Debrecen ugyanakkor abszolút esélytelen, mivel a dán Viborg otthonában 42-25-re kapott ki. A papírforma alapján a KEK elődöntőjének keddi sorsolását a két magyar érdekelt közül csak az FTC várhatja majd.

*A magyarok hétvégi programja:*
*Női BL, középdöntő, 6. (utolsó) forduló:*

*I. csoport (szombat):*
*Larvik (norvég)-Győri Audi ETO 16:45 ó*

*Itxako Navarra (spanyol)-Midtjylland (dán) 19:15 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (már elődöntős) Győr 9 pont, *
*2. Midtjylland 4 (123-132), *
*3. Larvik 4 (110-122), *
*4. Navarra 3*​*​*
*  Női KEK, negyeddöntő, visszavágó:*

*Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria, szombat 14 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 24-32)*

*DVSC-Fórum - Viborg HK (dán) vasárnap 16 ó (25-42)*​*​*​

*Kézilabda utánpótlás Szeged: Boróczky hátán vitte a csapatot*

*Sokat fejlődött a Pick Szeged 01* 






*Szegeden mérkőzött meg egymással a Pick Szeged 01 és a Vörösmarty U11 kézilabda utánpótlás csapata. *

A 2001.01.01. után született fiúk hatalmas csatát vívtak, melyet ismét a Vörösmarty nyert meg 10-6-ra. 
A Pick Szeged 01 játékán látszik a fejlődés, így az eredmény szorosabb lett az előzőeknél. A támadások erősségében és pontosságában van még mit felhozni. 
*Kiemelkedő teljesítményt mutatott Boróczky Bence aki eddigi legjobb formáját hozta ezen a mérkőzésen.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

*Női kézilabda BL - Nagyon kikapott az elődöntős Győr Larvikban*


2012. 03. 11. 06.23 <RIGHT> 








*A már biztos csoportelsőként elődöntős Győr 32-25-re kikapott a címvédő norvég Larvik otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája középdöntőjének zárásán.*


Az ETO-nak a szombati volt az első veresége a szezon közben kinevezett új edzővel, Karl Erik Böhnnel, aki korábban éppen a Larviknál edzősködött. 

*Női BL, középdöntő, 6. (utolsó) forduló:*
* I. csoport (szombat):*

*Larvik (norvég)-Győri Audi ETO 32-25 (13-11)*
--------------------------------------------
*g:* _Sulland 7/1, Kristiansen 6, Kurtovic 5, Blanco 4, Riegelhuth 4, Johansen 4, Wibe 1, Breivang 1, illetve Görbicz 9/5, Amorim 4, Radicevic 4, Löke 4, Kovacsics 2, Vérten 1, Gros 1_​​A Győr számára a presztízsen túl már nem volt tét, hiszen biztos csoportelsőként jutott az elődöntőbe, ugyanakkor a címvédő Larvik a versenyben maradásért játszott. A két csapat február 19-i összecsapásán az ETO 31-22-re kiütötte Karl Erik Böhn vezetőedző, és párja, a nemzetközi szövetség által a 2011-es esztendő legjobb női játékosának megválasztott Heidi Löke volt csapatát.

A Larvik ezúttal 3-1-re ellépett, ám amint rendezte sorait a Győr, a nagy kedvvel játszó Görbicz vezérletével a 8. percben egyenlített (4-4) úgy, hogy közben Pálinger büntetőt védett. A döntetlen sokáig megmaradt, majd a 16. percben először jutott vezetéshez a magyar alakulat. Aztán 5-7-nél a norvégok edzője időt kért, és csapata onnantól kezdve sokkal jobban játszott, a szünetig fordított is.

A pihenő után sziporkázott a hazaiak kapusa, Leganger, együttese pedig 16-12-re elhúzott. A Győrben Vérten megsérült, le kellett cserélni. A Larvik megérezte az esélyt, és végül magabiztosan tartotta otthon a két pontot a hajrában komoly ellenállást már nem tanúsító magyar bajnok ellen.


*A Győr az elődöntőben a román Oltchim Valceával találkozik.* 

*Az első találkozót minden bizonnyal április elsején rendezik Ramnicu Valceában, az egy héttel későbbi visszavágónak az MTI értesülése szerint a Veszprém Aréna ad majd otthon.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 12)

*Női kézilabda KEK - Búcsúzott a Debrecen*


2012. 03. 12. 05.16 <RIGHT> 
​








*Búcsúzott a női kézilabda KEK-től a Debrecen, miután a negyeddöntő visszavágóján, hazai pályán is sima vereséget szenvedett a dán Viborgtól.*


A vasárnap 14 góllal diadalmaskodó vendégek korábban 42-25-re nyerték az első találkozót. A címvédő Ferencváros szombaton az orosz Zvezda Zvenyigorodot kettős győzelemmel búcsúztatva lett elődöntős.


*Női KEK, negyeddöntő, visszavágó:*
*DVSC-Fórum - Viborg HK (dán) 25-39 (13-19)*
*------------------------------------------*
* Továbbjutott: a Viborg, kettős győzelemmel.*​​
* szombaton játszották:*

*Zvezda Zvenyigorod (orosz) - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 31-35 (14-15)*
*------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Tj: az FTC, kettős győzelemmel, 67-55-ös összesítéssel.*​​*Dinamo Volgográd (orosz)-RK Zajecar (szerb) 32-25 (13-11)*
*---------------------------------------------------------*
* Tj: Volgograd, kettős győzelemmel, 63-53-as összesítéssel.*​​* hétfőn:*
*HC Leipzig (német)-Byasen (norvég) 19:30 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 29-28)*



*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Magabiztos Balatonfüred*


2012. 03. 12. 02.10 <RIGHT> 
​








*A Balatonfüred kilenc góllal nyert vasárnap a vendég Mezőkövesd ellen a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaligában.*


*Eredmény:*

*Balatonfüred-Mezőkövesd 27-18 (16-10)*



*A tabella:*

*1. MKB Veszprém 22 21 - 1 829-539 42 pont*
* 2. Pick-Szeged 20 17 1 2 629-488 35*
* 3. Tatabánya-Carbonex 21 14 - 7 610-532 28*
* 4. Balatonfüred 21 13 2 6 573-531 28*
* 5. Csurgó 20 13 2 5 571-536 28*
* 6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 22 9 2 11 616-626 20*
* 7. FTC-PLER Budapest 21 8 1 12 580-576 17*
* 8. Kecskemét 21 7 1 13 565-628 15*
* 9. Varioauto-Pécs 20 6 2 12 569-665 14*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 21 5 1 15 553-652 11*
*11. Mezőkövesd 20 3 - 17 499-618 6*
*12. Tata 21 3 - 18 514-717 6*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 15)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Szegedi győzelem Mezőkövesden*


2012. 03. 15. 02.33 <RIGHT> 
​








*A Pick Szeged magabiztos győzelmet aratott a Mezőkövesd otthonában a Budapest Bank férfi kézilabdaliga 16. fordulójából elhalasztott és szerdán pótolt mérkőzésén.*


*Eredmény:*
*Mezőkövesd-Pick Szeged 20-29 (9-12)*


* A tabella:*

*1. MKB Veszprém 22 21 - 1 829-539 42 pont*
* 2. Pick-Szeged 21 18 1 2 658-508 37*
* 3. Csurgó 21 14 2 5 605-559 30*
* 4. Tatabánya-Carbonex 21 14 - 7 610-532 28*
* 5. Balatonfüred 21 13 2 6 573-531 28*
* 6. B. Braun-Gyöngyös 22 9 2 11 616-626 20*
* 7. FTC-PLER Budapest 21 8 1 12 580-576 17*
* 8. Kecskemét 21 7 1 13 565-628 15*
* 9. Varioauto-Pécs 21 6 2 13 592-699 14*
*10. Orosháza-Alexandra 21 5 1 15 553-652 11*
*11. Mezőkövesd 21 3 - 18 519-647 6*
*12. Tata 21 3 - 18 514-717 6*



*A róka és a sajt esete a győri kézilabdázónőkkel*

*Kár lenne a hatodik BL-győzelmi esélyt is elszalasztani! * 








*Meglehetős szűkszavúan intézte el Karl-Erik Böhn vezetőedző a Győri Audi ETO KC szombaton, a norvégiai Larvikban elszenvedett, „méretes” vereségét (32-25). A dolog azért érdekes, mert előzőleg a megleckéztetés vágyáról és egyéb, hasonlóan magas hullámhosszon elhangzó jóslatokról lehetett olvasni.*

Amint az események igazolják, érdemes lenne egy kicsit visszavenni a felsőfokú jelzőkből, az „űrkézilabda” hangoztatásából - elsősorban a győri kézilabdázónők, a csapat érdekében. Persze nincs könnyű helyzetben a sajtó jelentős része, amely még Böhn úr színrelépése előtt akkora reklámot csinált a Norvégiából a kertek alatt érkezett szakembernek, mint amilyenre csak a legritkább esetben volt / van példa. 
A dolog azért is érdekes, mert Karl-Erik Böhn minimum furcsa előzményeket követően lett a magyar női kézilabda válogatott kapitánya. Előzőleg ugyanis a legkülönfélébb szinteken folytak a csatározások, hogy azután a legrangosabb szakmai képviselet, az edzőbizottság konkrét ellenjavallata (Kovács Péter) dacára kinevezzék. Akkor az is többször elhangzott, hogy Böhn főállású kapitány lesz, de ezt az ígéretét alig egy hónap múlva már fel is rúgta az MKSZ vezetése.
Jött ugyanis Konkoly Csaba rosszul (vagy éppen nagyon is céltudatosan?) időzített menesztése, amelyet követően „csak most és csak egy szezonra” azonnal el lett felejtve a főállású kapitányság: Karl-Erik Böhn-t pedig az ETO élére is kinevezték. Az ETO pedig szárnyalt-szárnyal, miközben a vízcsapból is az folyt, hogy ha idén nem, akkor soha: meg kell lennie a BL-győzelemnek.
Az esély továbbra is adott, hiszen az ETO a BL-elődöntőben a román Valcea ellen küzdhet a fináléért. Ám az utóbbi két BL-találkozó (tehát nem egy!) mindenképpen több szót érdemelt volna. A győri hölgyek ugyanis már a spanyol Itxaco ellen, hazai pályán is megszenvedtek, s miután a meccs folyamán leginkább vesztésre álltak, mindenképpen örülhetnek a döntetlennek.
Szombaton pedig jött Larvikban a hidegzuhany: mínusz hét! A vélemény pedig eléggé lekicsinylően hangzott Böhn szájából. Csak személyes csalódottságáról szólt, a szerény produkció bármilyen elemzését viszont elhagyta. Úgy tűnik, a korábbi idők történései nem nagyon izgatják. Pedig azért az elgondolkodtató kellene legyen mindenki számára, hogy a Győr ötszöri elődöntőbe jutása miért végződött olyan szerény mérleggel, mint ahogyan? Talán nem ártana a régi mesét felújítani egy kicsit, mert a róka, a sajt és a kiéneklés esete már nem egyszer előfordult a győriekkel. Teltek az évek, folyamatosan nagy volt a fogadkozás, a végső siker pedig csak elmaradt.
* A vereség, a gyenge játék mindenkivel óhatatlanul megesik. A csalódások, a hullámvölgyek viszont csak akkor érnek valamit, ha a tapasztalatokat nem a szőnyeg alá söprik, hanem kellő önkritikával beépítik az életükbe. *

*Ha nem így tesznek Győrben, könnyen elúszhat a hatodik BL-győzelmi lehetőség is...*

​*Női kézilabda KEK - A Volgográdot kapta az FTC az elődöntőben*


​
*​**



*


*Az orosz Dinamo Volgográdot kapta a címvédő Ferencváros a női kézilabda KEK elődöntőjében.*​*​*A keddi bécsi sorsoláson az is kiderült, hogy az első mérkőzést az* FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria otthonában rendezik március 31-én vagy április 1-jén, a visszavágónak pedig április 7-én vagy 8-án ad otthont Volgográd.

"33,3 százalék esély volt arra, hogy újra egy orosz csapatot kapunk" - nyilatkozta Kökény Beatrix, az FTC Kézilabdasport Kft ügyvezetője.* 
*"Egy zavaró van ebben a sorsolásban, hogy itthon kezdjük a mérkőzést. Ötven-ötven százalékot adok a továbbjutásra. A mérkőzés helyszíne még kérdéses, de a héten átbeszéli a vezetőség és dönt arról, hogy a Népligetben vagy Dabason rendezzük-e meg az elődöntőt."

*Az FTC sorozatban harmadszor játszik orosz riválissal: a nyolcaddöntőben a Rosztov-Don, a negyeddöntőben pedig a Zvezda Zvenyigorod csapatát búcsúztatta Elek Gábor vezetőedző együttese.

A másik ágon a 2006-ban, 2009-ben - ekkor a Győr legyőzésével - és 2010-ben Bajnokok Ligáját nyert, az előző körben a Debrecent könnyedén kiejtő dán Viborg a német Leipzig alakulatával találkozik, s az első felvonás Lipcsében lesz.

*A női KEK elődöntőjében:*
*FTC-RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA - Dinamo Volgográd (orosz)*
*Leipzig (német)-Viborg (dán)*



*Zöld-fehérbe öltözik a Veszprémi Kézilabda Aréna*










*A csoportelsőként BL-elődöntőbe jutott Győri Audi ETO KC a nagy érdeklődésre való tekintettel az MKB Veszprém Arénában rendezi az Oltchim Valceával vívott elődöntő visszavágó mérkőzését április 7-én 16 órakor.*

A Győri Audi ETO Kézilabda Klub és a Győri Önkormányzat közös döntésének hátterében az áll, hogy a győri szurkolók részvételi igényét már a középdöntő meccsek alatt sem tudta kiszolgálni a csapat otthona. A Klub és az Önkormányzat jegyelővételi lehetőséget, 20%-os árkedvezményt és közös, buszos utazási lehetőséget kínál a hazai szurkolóknak, így igyekszik győri hangulatot teremteni a szomszéd megyeszékhelyen. A több mint ötezer férőhelyes arénában az ETO utánpótlás száz fiatal játékosa is élőben szurkolhat felnőtt csapatának.
​

*A jegyvásárlással kapcsolatos hasznos információk:
*​*
**Egységes jegyár:* *10.000,- Ft.
*​*
*
*Értékesítés helyszíne:** ETO Shop, Győr, Magvassy Mihály Sportcsarnok.
*​*
*
*Jegypénztár nyitvatartási ideje a nyitvatartási napokon:* *8:30-tól 11:30-ig, valamint 13:00-tól 16:00-ig.*

*Bérletesek kedvezménye (éves ülő és állóbérletesek, illetve a BL középdöntőire bérletet vásárlók): 
*
-* Kedvezményes jegyár: 8.000,- Ft
*​*
*- *Elővételi lehetőség:* *március 13-20. között. Nyitvatartási napok: március 13, 14, 16, 19, 20.
*​*
*
*- Az ETO bérletesek a bérletük felmutatásával, kizárólag saját részükre vásárolhatják meg jegyüket. 
*​*
*- *A belépőjegy megvásárlása minden esetben csak személyesen történhet. *

*További győri és Győr környéki lakosok kedvezménye:
- Kedvezményes jegyár: 8.000,- Ft
*​*
*
- *Elővételi lehetőség:** március 21-24. között. (24-én csak 8:30-12.00 között)
*​*
*
- *A jegyet lakcímkártya felmutatásával lehet megvásárolni, személyenként maximum kettőt.*

*Az esetlegesen megmaradó jegyek március 26-tól kerülnek árusításra.*


​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 17)

*Női kézilabda NB I - Az Érd kicsikarta a győzelmet Fehérváron*


2012. 03. 17. 04.59 <RIGHT> 
​








*A legjobb négy közé pályázó Érd nagy csatában, egy góllal nyerni tudott Székesfehérváron a női kézilabda NB I 21., utolsó előtti fordulójának pénteki játéknapján.*

A Debrecen a harmadik Siófok ellenében, a Dunaújváros a Veszprémmel szemben tartotta odahaza a két pontot, a második helyezett FTC viszont szorosabb első félidő után magabiztos sikert aratott az alsóházi Szekszárd otthonában.

*Eredmények:

*​*
**Alcoa FKC - ÉTV-Érd 25-26 (11-13)*
*DVSC-Fórum - Siófok-Galérius Fürdő  31-26 (13-10)*
*Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma - Veszprém-Barabás 36-31 (16-13)*
*Szekszárd - FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 28-37 (14-15)*


* A tabella:*

*1. Győri Audi ETO KC 20 20 - - 810-476 40 pont*
* 2. FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria 21 18 - 3 733-623 36*
* 3. Siófok-Galerius Fürdő 21 12 2 7 604-594 26*
* 4. ÉTV-Érd 21 13 - 8 585-582 26*
* 5. Vác 20 11 1 8 562-512 23*
* 6. Veszprém-Barabás KC 21 10 2 9 597-617 22*
* 7. DVSC-Fórum 21 9 - 12 577-643 18*
* 8. Alcoa FKC 21 7 2 12 561-621 16*
* 9. Budapest Bank-Békéscsaba 20 6 3 11 516-578 15*
*10. Dunaújvárosi Regale Klíma 21 6 1 14 638-689 13*
*11. Szekszárd 21 2 3 16 548-683 7*
*12. Kiskunhalas 20 2 2 16 542-655 6*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 18)

*Vereséget szemvedett az MKB Veszprém*

*Ledolgozható a hátrány: Császár és a Veszprém is elfáradt*

*A férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének első mérkőzésén az MKB Veszprém háromgólos vereséget szenvedett a spanyol Ademar León otthonában. A hátrány ledolgozható ugyan, de abból a szempontból picit talán fájó, hogy Császár Gábor vezérletével és góljaival a 41. percben még néggyel mentek a vendégek (**21–**25), akik azonban a hajrára elfáradtak. Visszavágó egy hét múlva a Veszprém Arénában.*
*<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



*

​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Császár Gábor alaposan megszórta a Leónt (Fotó: NS-archív, Czerkl Gábor)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​ 
*<!-- Goa3 beépítés: K1_NSO_KÉZILABDA_CIKK, 1614855 --><IFRAME style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; OUTLINE-STYLE: none; OUTLINE-COLOR: invert; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; OUTLINE-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 468px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; HEIGHT: 120px; OVERFLOW: hidden; PADDING-TOP: 0px" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/external/1922291.html?goa3&v&externalhost=%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2Fexternal&statichost=%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2Fbanners&location=%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2Fbanners%2F1922260%2F&target=_blank&timestamp=1332059198522&referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nemzetisport.hu%2F&referer.e=http%253A%252F%252Fwww.nemzetisport.hu%252F&cthref=http%3A%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2FC%2F1614855%2F1922289%2F192229100%2F1332059197651%2Fwww.nemzetisport.hu%2F1922264%3Fu%3D1108070388053043348095&cthref.e=http%253A%252F%252Fad.adverticum.net%252FC%252F1614855%252F1922289%252F192229100%252F1332059197651%252Fwww.nemzetisport.hu%252F1922264%253Fu%253D1108070388053043348095&zone=1614855&goal=1922289&banner=1922291&pageiid=1332059197651&PAGEIID=1332059197651&LOCATION=www.nemzetisport.hu&l=www.nemzetisport.hu&ord=1332059197651&uniqueID=1332059197651&imgpre=%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2Fbanners%2F1922260%2F&zona=1614855&kampany_id=1922289&UNIQUEID=1108070388053043348095&url%3A1922264=http%3A%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2FC%2F1614855%2F1922289%2F192229100%2F1332059197651%2Fwww.nemzetisport.hu%2F1922264%3Fu%3D1108070388053043348095&url.e%3A1922264=http%253A%252F%252Fad.adverticum.net%252FC%252F1614855%252F1922289%252F192229100%252F1332059197651%252Fwww.nemzetisport.hu%252F1922264%253Fu%253D1108070388053043348095&title=Advertisement+%231614855" frameBorder=0 allowTransparency></IFRAME>*

*1. félidő*
*Abszolút egyenlő erők küzdelmét hozta az első harminc perc. A kezdés után a spanyolok megtermett beállójuk megjátszását erőltették, de a birkózásban is felvették a kesztyűt a veszprémiek. Császár Gábor eközben szorgalmasan kezdte termelni a gólokat, Marko Vujin is elengedett párat a bombáiból – igaz, közben nagy igyekeztében az átlövőnek akadt eladott labdája, rossz passza, amiből ziccert vittek a házigazdák –, Iváncsik Gergely pedig néhány gyors kontránál villantott. Az első félidőben 38 gól esett összesen, ami azért sokat elárul a kapusok teljesítményéről. Venio Losert a 20. percben át is adta cseréjének a leóni kapu őrzését, viszont Mirko Alilovic helyére csupán egy büntető erejéig érkezett Fazekas Nándor.*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w50p fright" border=0 width=540 align=right><CAPTION>MOCSAI LAJOS: MINDKÉT CSAPATNAK REÁLIS ESÉLYE MARADT A TOVÁBBJUTÁSRA</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>„Olyan eredmény született, amely után mindkét csapatnak reális esélye maradt a továbbjutásra. Taktikus, jó játékkal sikerült négy góllal ellépnünk, ám utána sok hibára kényszerített minket az ellenfél. A támadójátékunk jónak mondható, hiszen huszonnyolc gólt szereztünk idegenben, ebben a kellemetlen légkörű csarnokban. Ugyanakkor védekezésünkön kell javítani még akkor is, ha a León százhuszonhét kilós beállósát, Baenát sikerült gól nélkül tartanunk” – nyilatkozta Mocsai Lajos a távirati irodának. (MTI) *


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>
*A házigazdák közül Martin Stranovsky higgadtan és koncentráltan játszott, a büntetőket és a szélre lehúzott labdákból vitt ziccereket is biztos kézzel váltotta gólra, a belső emberek közül García Robledo és Carlos Ruesga emelkedett ki átlagon felüli teljesítményével és eredményességével. Utóbbi páros rendre kintről tudott gólt szerezni, egy picivel határozottabb védekezés, még inkább jobb kapusteljesítmény megakadályozhatta volna őket ebben. Mocsai Lajos a 24. percben kért időt háromgólos hazai előnynél (17–14), ami kimondottan jót tett a 4–0-s etappal a vezetést is átvevő együttesének. A spanyolokon a hajrában az időkérés és a második fór sem segített, 2–0-ra hozta azt az időszakot az emberhátrányos Veszprém, így az első felvonás végén igazságosnak mondható állást mutatott az eredményjelző (19–19).*
*2. félidő*
*A fordulást követően Fazekas Nándor állt a veszprémi kapu elé, és ez döntő változást hozott a mérkőzés alakulásában. Már voltak védések is, ebből építkezve, Császár újabb remekbe szabott góljaira alapozva a Veszprém a 41. percre négygólos előnyt szerzett magának, ami már több volt mint biztató, ám abszolút megérdemelt is (21–25).*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w50p fleft" border=0 width=540 align=left><CAPTION>NEMZETKÖZI KUPÁK:*
*MAGYAR LÉGIÓSOK*
*A TOVÁBBJUTÁS KÜSZÖBÉN *


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>Jól sikerült a nemzetközi kézilabdaporondon a kupafordulók szombati játéknapja a magyar légiósok számára, hiszen mindhárom érintett válogatottunk, Mocsai Tamás, Nagy Kornél és Putics Barna klubja is továbbjutást érően diadalmaskodott.</B>
*AZ EREDMÉNYEKET ITT TALÁLJA MEG!*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>
*A kötelező jellegű spanyol időkérés után a házigazdák rendezni tudták soraikat a kissé fáradni látszó, több technikai hibát elkövető, labdákat is eladó Veszprémmel szemben, így öt perc alatt gólt sem kapva ki tudtak egyenlíteni (25–25). Akkor új meccs kezdődött, de a vendéggárdának egyre fogytán volt az ereje. Ez leginkább a továbbra is bátran vállalkozó Császár lövésein volt mérhető. Fazekas példája ráadásul sajnos ragadós volt, a csereként védő Yeste Alamo, majd a hajrára visszatérő Losert is védett, bár sokszor őket találták el a középre tartó, már kevésbé helyezett lövésekkel a vendégek, akiknek nagyon nem ízlett a spanyolok kinyitott védekezése.*
*A végjáték paprikásra sikeredett, Ilyés Ferenc szándékos durvaságért azonnali piros lapot kapott, majd az első percben már keményen alkarral torokra odacsapó Renato Sulic is kiszállt a hajrára harmadik kiállítását követően. Mirsad Terzic még elhintett ugyan pár gólt, de ez már csak a felzárkózásra volt akkor elég. A Baena elleni harc beállóban végleg felőrölte a veszprémi falat, Vecilla Ferrer pedig fontos pillanatokban fontos gólokat lőtt (31–28).*
*A hátrány ledolgozható a hazai visszavágón, a León verhető csapat, főként az MKB-nak, ráadásul Veszprémben, de egy hét múlva aligha lesz elég kizárólag Császár Gábor zsenijére alapozni – és ezen a szinten egy félidőt is vétek gyakorlatilag védett lövés nélkül lehozni –, több társának is hasonló szinten kell teljesítenie. Akkor viszont nem lehet gond!*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>
*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>FÉRFI KÉZILABDA BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, NYOLCADDÖNTŐ, 1. MÉRKŐZÉS </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>ADEMAR LEÓN (SPANYOL)–MKB VESZPRÉM 31–28 (19–19)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>León, 4000 néző. V: Nikolov, Nacsevszki (macedonók)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>LEÓN: LOSERT – KRIVOSLIKOV 5, Ruesga 4, Ferrer 3, Baena, Garcia-Robledo 5, M. STRANOVSKY 9 (5). Cs: Alamo (kapus), Andreu 2, Carou, Csutura 1, Borges 2, Goni</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>VESZPRÉM: Alilovic – Gulyás, Laluska, Terzic 2, Sulic 1, Ilyés 1, Iváncsik G. 3. Cs: FAZEKAS (kapus), Vujin 6, CSÁSZÁR 11, Schuch, Pérez 3, Vilovszki 1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></B>


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 19)

cicamica1988 írta:


> *Ledolgozható a hátrány: Császár és a Veszprém is elfáradt*
> 
> *A férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének első mérkőzésén az MKB Veszprém háromgólos vereséget szenvedett a spanyol Ademar León otthonában. A hátrány ledolgozható ugyan, de abból a szempontból picit talán fájó, hogy Császár Gábor vezérletével és góljaival a 41. percben még néggyel mentek a vendégek (**21–**25), akik azonban a hajrára elfáradtak. Visszavágó egy hét múlva a Veszprém Arénában.*
> *<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>
> ...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 22)

*Első igazi megméretése előtt a Böhn-csapat*

*Nyíregyházán Németország ellen lép ma parkettre a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott, amely tavaly júniusban épp az aktuális ellenféllel szemben vérzett el a világbajnoki selejtezőn. Ezúttal az Eb-kvalifikáció a tét, a feszültséget azonban össze sem lehet hasonlítani az akkorival, hiszen a csoport két favoritja ezúttal csak a kvartett elsőségéért harcol egymással, a kijutással aligha lesz bármelyiknek is gondja.*
<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Remélhetőleg a németek is megszenvedik a mieink harcos védekezését (Fotó: Fuszek Gábor – archív)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Fehéroroszország és Azerbajdzsán magabiztos legyőzése után gyakorlatilag már az előző évben – ha nem a sorsolásnál – kiderült, hogy a négyes csoportból Németország és Magyarország jut tovább, a márciusi mérkőzéseken igazából csak az lehet a tét, hogy melyik válogatott jut ki a hollandiai kontinensviadalra kedvezőbb helyzetben.
Tétje mindazonáltal így is lesz a találkozónak, elsősorban a tavalyi vb-selejtező eredménye és a revánsvágy miatt, illetve mert a Karl Erik Böhn irányította nemzeti csapat tétmeccsen először mérkőzik meg jelentős erőt képviselő ellenféllel.
„Szeretnénk visszavágni a németeknek a nyári vb-selejtezős vereségekért, egyúttal itthon tartani a két pontot. Jó érzés lesz Nyíregyházán játszani, ahol nagy szeretettel fogadtak bennünket. Elsődleges célunk, hogy az élen végezzünk a csoportban” – vezette fel a mérkőzést a norvég szakember.
Görbicz Anitában is élénken élhetnek az egy évvel ezelőtt történtek, az irányító nem is tagadta, valamelyest tart a németektől.
„Veszélyes és nagyon erős csapattal játszunk. Németország a decemberi világbajnokságon is bizonyított, hiszen legyőzte Norvégiát, igaz, utána igencsak hullámzó játékot produkált. Én mégis tartok tőle. A videózásokon elemeztük a németek játékát, és a védelmük sebezhető, megvannak azok a pontok, ahol ezt kihasználhatjuk. Nehéz, kemény mérkőzés előtt állunk, de bízom benne, hogy a nyíregyházi közönség előtt győzni fogunk.”
„A németek ellen az eredmény lesz az elsődleges szempont, a két pont megszerzése, de adja isten, hogy a meccs végén már a közönség kiszolgálására is figyelni tudjunk. Szerintem azért akkor sem lesznek csalódottak a nézők, ha szoros, de jó meccset láthatnak – persze magyar győzelemmel a végén” – mondta az irányító.


----------



## Barbara0203 (2012 Április 9)

BL-döntős az ETO, ezt ki ne felejtse senki!  A tegnapi szép eredmény után a döntőt a győri Audi-ETO és a montenegrói Podgorica játssza.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 21)

*Audi Hungaria és ETO KC továbbra is együtt a bajnokságban*

<RIGHT> 






*Az AUDI HUNGARIA MOTOR Kft. a következő három évben is folytatja főszponzori együttműködését a Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapattal. Dr. Johannes Roscheck, az Audi Hungaria pénzügyekért felelős ügyvezető igazgatója és Kelecsényi Ernő, az ETO KC elnöke a mai napon írta alá a vállalat és a kézilabdaklub közötti névadó szponzori szerződés meghosszabbítását. *

„Hosszú távon elköteleztük magunkat a női kézilabdacsapat mellett, és a csapat sikerei igazolják is döntésünk helyességét. -örülünk, hogy prémium járművek és motorok gyártójaként egy nemzetközileg is sikeres csapatot támogathatunk“- mondta Dr. Johannes Roscheck a szerződés aláírásakor. Kelecsényi Ernő, az ETO KC elnöke szerint: „Egy sportklub számára a stratégiai építkezéshez alapvető fontosságú a megbízható, erős partneri háttér. A Győri ETO-nak az Audi támogatása jelenti a lehetőséget, hogy hosszú távon gondolkodhasson, évről évre magasabb célokat tűzhessen ki és valósíthasson meg. Az idén elért sikerek pedig nemcsak a régió, hanem nagy örömünkre az egész ország számára is igazi, világszínvonalú sportélményt eredményeztek”. *Az Audi ETO KC ebben a szezonban nyolcszoros magyar bajnokként a **2011/12-es EHF Bajnokok Ligája döntőjébe jutott. * Az Audi Hungaria 2006 óta a női kézilabda csapat névadó főszponzora. A vállalat prémium partnerként a pénzügyi támogatás mellett összesen 18 járművet �-köztük A3-as modelleket és Q7-est - biztosít a klub menedzsmentjének és játékosainak rendelkezésére. A győri AUDI HUNGARIA MOTOR Kft. 1993 óta szerves részét alkotja a régió életének. A vállalat évek óta támogatja a kultúra és sport azon eseményeit a régióban, amelyek - a győri Audi innovatív motorjaihoz és sportautóihoz hasonlóan - jövőbemutatóak és magas értéket képviselnek, javítva ezzel a város polgárainak életminőségét. ​


----------



## zharmat (2012 Április 21)

Gratulálok az ETO döntőbe jutásához, kívánom, hogy tegyék fel ezúttal a pontot arra a bizonyos "i"-re!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 22)

*Férfi kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Mocsai kiélezett küzdelmet vár*









*

Mocsai Lajos, a férfi kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya kiélezett küzdelemre számít a 2014-es dániai Európa-bajnokság selejtezőjében, amely során csapata - ahogyan az a pénteki sorsolás után eldőlt - a horvát, a szlovák és egy előselejtezőből érkező együttessel szerepel majd egy csoportban.*


"Úgy vélem, kiélezett versengés jellemzi majd az Eb-selejtező csoportunkat, hiszen a horvát, a magyar és a szlovák csapat egyaránt eséllyel pályázik az Európa-bajnoki részvételre – hangsúlyozta Mocsai Lajos a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség (MKSZ) közleményében - Horvátország hagyományosan rendkívül erős, mindig a világversenyek élmezőnyében végez. A szlovákok is több klasszissal rendelkeznek, edzőváltás után vannak, így biztosan nagy lesz a harc az Eb-részvételért. Bízom benne, hogy a magyar válogatott sérülésektől mentes időszak után, komplett csapattal léphet pályára az Eb-selejtezőkön, ez esetben természetesen meg kell ragadnunk az esélyt a kvalifikációra. A többi csoporttal összehasonlítva a miénket, elmondható, hogy a négyesek többségében két-két válogatott kiemelkedik, a mi csoportunkban viszont három kiváló csapat kapott helyet." 

Vetési Iván, az MKSZ elnöke szerint jó esélyei vannak a válogatottnak: "A csoportbeosztás mindig egy adottság, így aztán örülni és szomorkodni sem szabad, egyszerűen fel kell venni a kesztyűt és kijutni a kontinenstornára. A horvátokat jól ismerjük, remek csapat, de az Eb-n is láttuk, hogy korántsem verhetetlenek, le lehet őket győzni, hazai pályán mindenképpen ez a cél. A szlovákokat is jól ismerjük, de kérdés, mi lesz velük ősszel, hiszen az Eb után a szlovák férfi kézilabdázás központi alakjának számító szövetségi kapitány, Heister Zoltán lemondott posztjáról. Úgy vélem, a magyar válogatott egyénileg és csapatként is jobb, mint északi szomszédunk csapata, így idegenben is esélyesek vagyunk ellenük. Az előselejtezőből érkező csoportmásodik kiléte még ismeretlen, de úgy gondolom, mindegy, melyik csapat kerül a csoportunkba. Összességében úgy vélem, az esélyeink jók, a magyar válogatott ki tud és ki is fog jutni a dániai Európa-bajnokságra."

A csoportok első két helyezettje, valamint a legjobb csoportharmadik jut ki a 2014. január 12. és 26. között sorra kerülő Eb-re, melynek már biztos résztvevője a rendező és címvédő Dánia.


Az Eb-selejtezők programja:

1. forduló: 2012. október 31.-november 1.
2. forduló: 2012. november 3-4.
3. forduló: 2013. április 3-4.
4. forduló: 2013. április 6-7.
5. forduló: 2013. június 12-13.
6. forduló: 2013. június 15-16.



*Nagy László még nem tudja, ott lesz-e az olimpián*







*

Nagy László, a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában címvédő FC Barcelona játékosa még nem tudja, hogy pályára lép-e spanyol vagy magyar színekben a londoni olimpián.*


A 31 éves átlövő a Digi Sport televízió Reggeli Start című műsorának adott pénteki telefonos interjúban a nyári ötkarikás szereplését firtató kérdésre röviden úgy válaszolt, "még nem dőlt el."

Április 3-án az AS című spanyol sportnapilap azt írta, az ibériai ország Legfelső Sporttanácsa (CSD) támogatja Nagy honosítását. Az újság cikke szerint a CSD a 2000 óta a katalánok elitcsapatában játszó korábbi magyar válogatott kézilabdázó spanyolosításával egyetértő hatósági átiratot nemrég megküldte a spanyol igazságügyi minisztériumnak, és a honosítási eljárás hamarosan lezárul. 

A posztján 2011-ben a világ legjobbjának megválasztott balkezes átlövő legutóbb 2009. június 21-én szerepelt a magyar nemzeti csapatban, így londoni ötkarikás részvételének elvi akadálya nem lenne, mivel a nemzetközi sportági szövetség (IHF) szabályai szerint három év szünet kell ahhoz, hogy valaki más ország színeiben játszhasson.

Nagy László hivatalosan tavaly február 10-én jelentette be, hogy nem kíván a magyar válogatottban szerepelni. Az együttes korábbi csapatkapitánya 2010 novemberében közölte: addig nem jön, amíg az általa felvetett gondok - például a sportolók napidíja és biztosítása körüli problémák - meg nem oldódnak. A barcelonai átlövő mellett akkor kiálltak a társak, tárgyalást kezdeményeztek a szövetséggel, és rövid ideig arra is esély mutatkozott, hogy az átlövő vállalja a 2011. januári világbajnoki szereplést. Erre végül nem került sor, a szövetség által felkért testület nem tudott megegyezni vele. A csapat aztán nélküle vívta ki az olimpiai selejtezőt érő hetedik helyet Svédországban, majd ugyancsak nélküle harcolta ki a 2012-es Eb-n való szereplés jogát. 

*A magyarok az április elején megrendezett göteborgi olimpiai selejtezőn - ismét Nagy nélkül - megszerezték a londoni kvótát.*
*


*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Április 22)

*Sorozatban nyolcadszor nyerte meg a Györ csapata a Magyar Kupát!* 

​
A ma délután rendezett Magyar Kupa döntőjében a Győri Audi Eto csapata a Békéscsaba csapatával mérközött meg az újabb gyözelemért. A papírformának megfelelően a győri lányok leiskolázták a békéscsabaiakat. A játék a kapusok parádézásával indult, majd Vérten Orsi és Orbán Adrienn is betalált a csabai kapuba. A csabaiak eslő gólját az 5.percben Gávai Szonja szerezte. Majd Görbicz Anita két hetesét és egy Heidi Lőke akció után a györiek ismét elhúztak 6-2re.Tíz perv játék után az állás már 8-2 volt a magyar bajnok javára. Ezért aztán a csabaijak edzője, Kovács Péter idöt kért. Az idökérés után a csakaijak kicsit összekaprák magukat, közelebb lépetek a győrhöz, ám nem tudták szorosabbra hozni a meccet. A 20.percben már tíz gól volt a Györ előnye. Míg aztán a szünetre az eredmény 22-10 volt. 
A második félidö sem tartogatott nagy izgalmakat. A györiek szépen játszva sorra alakították ki a helyzeteket, amit góllal fejeztek be. A csabaiak ugyan próbáloztak, de nem sok babér termett számukra, Pálinger a györi kapuban szenzációs teljesítményt nyújtott. A györieknek minden bejött amit elterveztek, az történt a pályán amit ök szerettek volna. Ennek ellenére ki kell emelni, hogy ugyan a mai meccsen a Békéscsaba nem volt ellenfele az ETOnak, mégsem adta fel a mérközést. Az utolsó tíz percre mindkét csapat kiengedett, a Györ magabiztosan nyerte meg a Magyar Kupát. 

*Békéscsaba - Győri AUDI ETO: 22:42 (10:22)*


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 27)

*PÉLDÁTLAN ÖSSZEFOGÁS A BL-DÖNTŐ KÖZVETÍTÉSÉÉRT*

A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség, valamint a BL-résztvevő magyar klubok közös akciót indítottak annak érdekében, hogy országos lefedettségű csatorna közvetítse a magyar érdekeltségű kézilabda BL-mérkőzéseket, így már a Győr Podgorica elleni májusi BL-döntőjét is.
Ennek jegyében a felek közös levelet írtak az Európai Kézilabda Szövetségnek, valamint a minél hatékonyabb mozgósítás érdekében létrehoztak egy Facebook-profilt, és minden kézilabdabarátot arra kérnek, hogy csatlakozzon az akcióhoz az alábbi linken:
http://www.facebook.com/lajkoljabldontoert


A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség, a Győri Audi ETO KC, az MKB Veszprém KC és a Pick Szeged közös nyílt levele:

„Tisztelt Európai Kézilabda Szövetség!

Az érintett magyar klubok és a magyar kézilabdabarátok 2011 tavaszán nehéz helyzetbe kerültek, amikor az országosan széles körben elérhető televíziós csatornák helyett a rendkívül szűk elérésű DigiSport és DigiSport Plus csatornákra került a férfi és női Bajnokok Ligája közvetítési joga.

Ezzel olyan szituáció állt elő, amely a sportág valamennyi szereplője számára hátrányos, hiszen „láthatatlanná” vált egy olyan látványsport, amely Magyarországon rendkívül népszerű, ugyanakkor klubcsapataink és válogatottjaink eredményességük alapján a világ közvetlen élvonalába tartoznak.

A kézilabda Magyarországon államilag is kiemelten támogatott sportág, eredményessége és népszerűsége révén a csapatok és a sportolók mérkőzései össz-nemzeti ügynek számítanak. Az országos csatornákon sugárzott találkozók iránti érdeklődés óriási, elég, ha a magyar férfiválogatott Európa-bajnoki találkozóinak televíziós nézettségi adatait vesszük alapul: a mérkőzésekre az országosan elérhető m1 csatornán átlagosan több mint másfél millióan voltak kíváncsiak. Ezzel szemben a BL-mérkőzéseket jelenleg kizárólagosan sugárzó csatorna kézilabda nézettsége töredéke az országszerte nézhető televízióadók adatainak.

Férfi Európa-bajnokság:
Dátum
Mérkőzés
Nézettség, RCH
2012. január 16.
Magyarország-Oroszország
1.481.919
2012. január 18.
Magyarország-Spanyolország
1.563.859
2012. január 20.
Magyarország-Franciaország
1.732.174
2012. január 22.
Magyarország-Izland
1.133.786
2012. január 24.
Magyarország-Szlovénia
1.721.398
2012. január 25.
Magyarország-Horvátország
1.520.208
Forrás: AGB Nielsen

Férfi Bajnokok Ligája-nyolcaddöntő, DigiSport:
Dátum
Mérkőzés
Nézettség, RCH
2012. március 25.
MKB Veszprém KC-Reale Ademar León
175.718
Forrás: AGB Nielsen

Jelen levéllel a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség és a BL-résztvevő magyar klubok arra kérik az Európai Kézilabda Szövetséget: tegyen érdemi lépéseket annak érdekében, hogy a magyar érdekeltségű európai kupamérkőzéseket olyan televíziós csatorna sugározza Magyarországon, amely a tv-nézők legszélesebb köre számára elérhető.

Levelünknek kiemelt aktualitást kölcsönöz, hogy egy magyar kézilabda csapatnak lehetősége nyílik arra, hogy megnyerje a legrangosabb európai kupát. Ezért első lépésként azt szeretnénk elérni, hogy az idei BL-döntő mindkét mérkőzése (Győri Audi ETO KC - Buducsnoszt Podgorica, május 5/6 és a Buducsnoszt Podgorica - Győri Audi ETO KC, május 12/13) országos elérhetőségű csatornán (is) látható legyen hazánkban, hiszen meggyőződésünk, hogy ilyen élménytől nem lehet megfosztani a magyarok millióit, és ez az EHF-nek, illetve a Bajnokok Ligája-sorozat szponzorainak sem állhat érdekében.

Budapest-Győr-Szeged-Veszprém, 2012. április 11.

Válaszukat várva,
Üdvözlettel,

Vetési Iván
elnök
Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség

Hajnal Csaba
ügyvezető
MKB Veszprém KC

Kelecsényi Ernő
elnök
Győri AUDI ETO KC

Mezei Richárd
vezérigazgató
Pick Szeged 


(megjegyzésem: Én ezért az egy akcióért mentem a facebookra,...)
akinek fontos a BL-döntő, és akár tudja nézni a Digisportot, akár nem, csatlakozzon a kezdeményezéshez.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Május 2)

TH6777 írta:


> *Férfi kézilabda- Mocsai lemondott, már nem ő irányítja az MKB Veszprém csapatát*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Május 2)

TH6777 írta:


> *Nagy László Veszprémben folytatja pályafutását*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Május 4)

*sajnos*

[h=1]Maradnak a DigiSporton a kézis kupadöntők[/h]
Az MTVA szerint a DigiSport irreálisan magas árat kért a Győri Audi ETO-Buducsnoszt Bajnokok Ligája-döntőért és az FTC-Viborg KEK-döntőért, így egyik mérkőzést sem közvetíti állami csatorna.

"Az MTVA a DIGI Távközlési és Szolgáltató Kft. kérésére ajánlatot tett a női kézilabda európai kupadöntők közvetítési jogának megvásárlására. Az MTVA a megszokott piaci árnál magasabb ajánlatot tett, ám a közvetítési jogokkal rendelkező számára az MTVA által ajánlott összeg háromszorosa lett volna elfogadható. Ezt az ajánlatot az adófizető állampolgárok pénzéből fenntartott közszolgálati média irreálisan magasnak tartja, és nem tudja elfogadni" - írta közleményben az MTVA.




forrás: [origo]


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Május 6)

*A papír formának megfelelően hazai pályán nyert az MKB Veszprém a Bajnoki döntöben*

Csatolás megtekintése 893116
Ma délben kezdödött a bajnoki döntö első mérközése. A mérközés két résztvevöje az örök rivális MKB Veszprém a Pick Szegeddel csapott össze. A helyszín a Veszprém Aréna, ahol a szegedi együttesnek még nem sikerült nyernie. A mai mérközés is izgalamakat ígért, mivel összel a Pick Szeged gárdája már legyözte a magyar bajnokságban a balaton parti együttest. 
A mérközést az MKB Veszprém csapata kezdte jobban. Iváncsik Gergö góljával megszerezték a vezetést, de a másik oldalon František Sulc gyorsan vállaszolt. Majd tíz perc elteltével a Veszprém már három góllal vezet. Mirko Alilovič a kapuban parádés védéseket mutat be. Támadásban beindul Marko Vujin. A szegediek nem tudják tartani a balaton partiakkal a lépést. A 10percben a tisza parti együttes kapust cserél, Mikler helyett Tatai érkezik a szegedi kapuba. Mikler Rolinak nem igazán ment a védés. Az első negyed óra után a Szeged nem igazán találta meg a játékát, a védekezésük csapni való volt. A veszprémi játékosok kihasználva a szegedi zavart el húztak, Sulič, Terzič, Iváncsik és Vujin termelték a gólokat. Az elsö félidö vége elé azért kicsit összekapta magát a Szeged csapata Vadkerti, Buday és Prodanovič tudtak vállaszolni a veszprémi gólokra. Az elsö félidö végén aze redmény jelző 18:12-t mutatott. 
A második játékrész sem hozott jelentösebb változást. Talán a Szeged kicsit jobban tudta tartani a veszprémi gárdát. Tatai a kapuban jobban teljesített, de Alilovič egyszerüen nem tudott hibázni. A második félidöben kezdett el igazán jól működni a Sulič, Terzič, Vujin hármas. Ezekkel a lövökkel szemben tehetetlen volt a szegedi kapus. Miután a Veszprém 8 góllal is elhúzott, a szegedieken érezni lehetett hogy lélekben már feladták a meccset. Talán Lékain és Vadkerti játékán volt érezhetö a gyözni akarás. De ma ezen a meccset a Szeged csapatának nem ment, sem támadásban sem védekezésben. Ha a Szeged még életben szeretné tartani bajnoki esélyeit ahoz mindenképp gyöznie kéne a jövö héten otthon a Veszprém ellen. A veszprémnek jól sikerült ez a mai meccs, szerintem még ök is szorosabb mérközésre számítottak. 
A jövő héten Szegeden folytatódik a küzdelem. Kíváncsi leszek, hogy sikerül e ilyen fölényes gyözelmet aratni a Veszprémnek mint ma, vagy vannak e még rejtett tartalékai a Szegednek?

*Bajnoki döntö:
MKB Veszprém - PICK Szeged: 33:22 (18:12)

*Marko Vujin 7gól, Iváncsik, Császár, Terzic, Sulic 6 gólig jutott, ill Szegedi oldalon Vadkerti, Buday, Prodanovič 5-5gólig jutottak.


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 21)

Csak a Csurgó!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Május 31)

*Női kézilabda Eb-selejtező - Győzelem Bakuban*








*A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott 34-24-re nyert az azeri csapat ellen Bakuban Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn - ha szerda este a német csapat az esélyeknek megfelelően pontot szerez Minszkben, akkor Karl Erik Böhn szövetségi kapitány együttese a vasárnapi, záró forduló eredményétől függetlenül kijut a decemberi hollandiai kontinenstornára.*


* I. csoport, 5. forduló:
Azerbajdzsán-Magyarország 24-34 (9-14)
*---------------------------------------

Böhn debütáló mérkőzésén, október 19-én, Szombathelyen a magyarok 41-19-re nyertek az azeriek ellen, és most is csak amiatt volt gond, hogy a csapat szerda hajnalban érkezett meg Bakuba, így még az átmozgató edzés is elmaradt.
A szövetség helyszíni tájékoztatása szerint a hazaiaknak már az első félidőben is csak fellángolásaik voltak, a magyarok a 22. percben már 12-6-ra vezettek, és végül ötgólos előnnyel várták a folytatást.
A fordulást követően magabiztosan tartotta előnyét a magyar válogatott és sima győzelmet aratott. A mérkőzés legjobbjának Cifra Anitát választották
Amennyiben a németek a papírformának megfelelően este nyernek a fehéroroszok ellen Minszkben, akkor a magyar és a német csapat biztosan kijut a decemberi hollandiai Eb-re.

*A Böhn-együttes a vasárnapi záráson a fehéroroszokat fogadja Dabason.
* 
Később:
Fehéroroszország-Németország, Minszk 18 ó
6. (utolsó) forduló, vasárnap:
*Magyarország-Fehéroroszország, Dabas 12:15 ó
*Németország-Azerbajdzsán, Rotenburg 16 ó

*Az Eb-selejtezőcsoport állása:

1. Magyarország 8 pont/5 mérkőzés
*2. Németország 6/4
3. Fehéroroszország 4/4
4. Azerbajdzsán 0/5

A csoport első két helyezettje vehet részt a decemberi, hollandiai Európa-bajnokságon.




*Nagy László nem lesz spanyol válogatott - sajtóértesülés*









*Spanyol sajtóértesülések szerint Nagy László a megadott határidőig, múlt péntekig nem tette le a spanyol állampolgársági esküt, így a spanyol kézilabda-válogatottal biztosan nem lehet ott a londoni olimpián.*

Az El País szerint a honosítási ügy egészen május 2-ig jól haladt, amikor is Nagy közölte: elhagyja a Barcelonát. A katalán klub jelezte: az átlövő az MKB Veszprémhez tart, de ezt a magyar bajnokcsapat nem jelentette be. Nagynak még érvényes szerződése van a Barcelonával, ha már most el akar szerződni, átigazolási pénzt kell érte fizetni.
Nagy - aki azóta többször lemondta a meghívást - három éve szerepelt utoljára a magyar válogatottban, így nem lett volna akadálya annak, hogy az olimpián spanyolként szerepelhessen. Ám ehhez fel kellett volna vennie a spanyol állampolgárságot - amit az El País szerint korábban ő maga kérvényezett -, és a spanyol törvények szerint le kellett volna mondania a magyarról.
Így aztán az átlövő - ha egyáltalán pályára lép Londonban - már csak a magyar csapatban teheti meg. Mocsai Lajos szövetségi kapitány mindenesetre a norvégok elleni, júniusi világbajnoki selejtezőre készülő keretbe nem hívta be Nagyot.

*Az MKB Veszprém nem erősítette meg, hogy a játékos náluk folytatná pályafutását.
*


----------



## Petyko70 (2012 Június 2)

Nagyon nehéz csoportba kerültünk az olimpián...


----------



## atek27 (2012 Június 18)

Gratula a fiúknak a norvégok kipottyantásáért és hogy kijutottunk a következő vb-re is.
Ezzel legalább olyan pocsék helyzetbe hoztuk az északiakat férfiszinten, mint amiben mi vagyunk a nőknél.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]Négy magyar az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség bizottságaiban[/h]
*Az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség (EHF) monacói kongresszusán pénteken négy évre a francia Jean Brihault-t választották a szervezet új elnökévé a távozó norvég Tor Lian utódaként.* 

A magyar szövetségnek (MKSZ) mind a négy jelöltje sikerrel kandidált a különböző bizottságokba.
Az MKSZ tájékoztatása szerint így összességében az EHF mindhárom főbizottságába bekerült egy-egy magyar delegált.

*Andorka Sándor *a versenybizottságba a klubversenyek felelőseként került be, *Kovács Péter* a módszertani testületben az oktatásért és edzésért felel. A strandkézilabda bizottságban *Horváth Gabriella* feladata a hivatalos ügyek intézése és a szervezés, míg *Kelecsényi Ernő* EHF úgynevezett marketing női klub bizottságába került. 
*
Valamennyiük megbízatása 2016-ig szól.*
Andorka már korábban is tagja volt a versenybizottságnak, őt 95 százalékos többséggel választották meg.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

*LONDON 2012: VÉGLEGES A FÉRFI KÉZILABDA-VÁLOGATOTT PROGRAMJA*

*

**A londoni olimpia szervező bizottságának tájékoztatása szerint véglegessé vált az ötkarikás játékok kézilabda-tornájának menetrendje.*
​

Az előzetes beosztáshoz képest a magyar válogatott programja három helyen módosult: a csapat a férfitorna nyitónapján dél helyett késő este (július 29. 22:15) lép pályára Dánia ellen, a harmadik csoportmérkőzésre Horvátországgal szemben este helyett kora délután (augusztus 2. 15:30) kerül sor, míg az utolsó, szerbek ellen csoporttalálkozó (augusztus 6.) időpontja 15:30-ról 10:30-ra módosult.
*
A magyar válogatott mérkőzései az olimpia férfi kézilabdatornáján (magyar idő szerint):
*
*július 29., 22:15: Magyarország-Dánia

július 31., 12:15 Magyarország-Koreai Köztársaság

augusztus 2., 15:30: Magyarország-Horvátország

augusztus 4., 22:15: Magyarország-Spanyolország

augusztus 6. 10:30: Magyarország-Szerbia

Az olimpia férfi tornájának csoportbeosztása:

A csoport: Franciaország, Svédország, Izland, Argentína, Nagy-Britannia, Tunézia

B csoport: Spanyolország, Horvátország, Magyarország, Szerbia, Dánia, Koreai Köztársaság


A csoportok első négy-négy helyezettje jut tovább a negyeddöntőbe.

augusztus 8., negyeddöntők: 12, 15:30, 19, 22:30
augusztus 10., elődöntők: 18 és 21:30
augusztus 12., 3. helyért és döntő: 12 és 16 *​​*

Tíz magyar csapat az európai kupákban*


<right> 

</right>
*A Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség tíz magyar csapatot nevezhetett az európai kupák 2012/2013-as szezonjának versenyeire. A nok mezonyében az FTC KEK-gyozelme révén két magyar együttes indulhat, így a BL-ben, a KEK-ben és az EHF-kupában is két-két magyar noi klub állhat rajthoz. A férfiaknál a KEK megszunt, a Magyar Kupa, valamint a bajnokság legjobb helyén végzo, de nem BL-induló csapatai (a bajnoki bronzérmes és a Magyar Kupa 3. helyezettje) egyaránt a megújult EHF-kupában indulnak.



**Magyar indulók a 2012/2013-as szezon európai kupasorozataiban:*
_

*Férfiak: *_*

​Bajnokok Ligája-főtábla: 
*

*MKB Veszprém, Pick Szeged
*

* (sorsolás: július 6.)

EHF-kupa: 
*

*Grundfos Tatabánya, Balatonfüred
*

* (sorsolás: július 24.)
*

_

*Nők:*_*
*
*
Bajnokok Ligája-főtábla: 
*

*Győri Audi ETO
*

* (sorsolás: július 6.)

Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező: 
*

*FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria
*

* (sorsolás: július 3.)

KEK: 
*

*Budapest Bank Békéscsaba, Vác
*

* (sorsolás: július 24.)

EHF-kupa: 
*

*Siófok Galérius Fürdő, ÉTV Érd 
*

*(sorsolás: július 24.)





*
*Vb 2013: teljes a mezony!*


<right> 

</right>
*A pánamerikai kézilabda-bajnokság végeztével teljessé vált a jövo évi spanyolországi világbajnokság 24 csapatos mezonye.


**23. Férfi világbajnokság, Spanyolország, 2013. január 11-27.:*
_

*Európa*_
*
Spanyolország (rendező)
Franciaország (címvédő)
Dánia (Európa-bajnok)
Szerbia (Eb-ezüstérmes)
Horvátország (Eb-bronzérmes)
*
*Magyarország *
*(selejtező)
*

*Oroszország (selejtező)
Szlovénia (selejtező)
Montenegró (selejtező)
Macedónia (selejtező)
Izland (selejtező)
Németország (selejtező)
Fehéroroszország (selejtező)
Lengyelország (selejtező)
*
*Afrika*
*
Tunézia (Afrika-bajnok)
Algéria (Afrika-2.)
Egyiptom (Afrika-3.)
*
*Ázsia*
*
Dél-Korea (Ázsia-bajnok)
Katar (Ázsia-2.)
Szaúd-Arábia (Ázsia-3.)
*

*Amerika
*

*
Argentína (Pánamerika-1.)
Brazília (Pánamerika-2.)
Chile (Pánamerika-3.)
*
*Óceánia*
*
Ausztrália (Óceánia-1.)
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 29)

*Vujin: a veszprémi szurkolókat az egész világon elismerik*


<right>

</right>




*

A magyar bajnok MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatát hat év után nyáron elhagyó szerb Marko Vujin szerint a város szurkolóit szerte a világon elismerik, és azt szeretné, hogy ez mindig így maradjon.*
​

* "A veszprémi drukkerek kiharcolták maguknak, hogy az egész világon minden kézilabdás helyen elismerjék őket. Én, mint játékos pontosan tudom, hogy ez mennyit jelent nekünk a pályán. Mindig előrevitt minket"* – mondta a klub honlapjának adott búcsúnyilatkozatában a német THW Kielhez szerződött átlövő.

Vujin kitért rá, pályafutása szempontjából döntő jelentőségű volt, hogy 18 évesen Dunaújvárosba igazolt, majd onnan Veszprémbe, és így korábbi álmai valóra válhattak: bajnok, KEK-győztes és válogatott lett. Hozzátette, azt viszont igencsak fájlalja, hogy a Bajnokok Ligájában nem játszhatott elődöntőt vagy döntőt. Új klubjával szeretne Bundesligát, illetve BL-t nyerni, és abszolút nem tart az esetleges beilleszkedési nehézségektől.

*"Szerintem nincs olyan játékos, aki egész életében egy klubnál játszik. Ha valaki el akar menni, és el is megy, akkor általában haragszanak rá az emberek" *– fogalmazott Vujin, aki kijelentette, ha más csapat hívta volna, akkor biztosan nem távozik.

Vujin a közeljövőt illetően hangsúlyozta: a szerb válogatottal szeretne jól szerepelni a londoni olimpián, miután a januári, hazai rendezésű Eb-n ezüstérmet szereztek. 

*A magyar és a szerb válogatott az ötkarikás játékokon azonos csoportban szerepel majd.*​


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 15)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok mire lesz képes a gárda. Hajrá magyarok !!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 30)

*Németországi tornán a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott*


<right> 

</right>



*

Németországi felkészülési tornán lép pályára Wittlichben augusztus 4-én és 5-én a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott, ahol német és dán klubcsapatokkal játszik kétszer 25 perces mérkőzéseket.
*



Karl Erik Böhn szövetségi kapitány behívta a keretbe Trischuk Kristinát is. A Fehérvár KC irányítója jelenleg arra vár, hogy megkapja a magyar állampolgárságot. 

A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a szakember nem számíthat Bulath Anitára, aki klubja, a horvát Podravka Koprivnica kérésére az egyesületében készül a szezonra.

A keret tagjai augusztus 1-én találkoznak Győrben. A csapat a csoportküzdelmek során két német együttessel, a HC Leipziggel és a Trierrel találkozik. Mindkét hármasból az első két helyezett jut be az elődöntőbe, ahol keresztbejátszás után alakul ki a finálé párosítása.

_*
*_* A magyar női válogatott kerete: *_*

Kapusok: Herr Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kiss Éva (Siófok KC Galérius Fürdő)

 Jobbszélsők: Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria), Orbán Adrienn (Győri Audi ETO KC)

Jobbátlövők: Kovács Anna (ÉTV-Érdi VSE), Planéta Szimonetta (Győri Audi ETO KC), Rédei-Soós Viktória (Győri Audi ETO KC), Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria)

 Irányítók: Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO KC), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO KC), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria), Trishchuk Kristina (Fehérvár KC)

 Beállók: Cifra Anita (FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria), Horváth Bernadett (Fehérvár KC), Szabó Valéria (Zvezda Zvenyigorod, orosz)

Balátlövők: Klivinyi Kinga (Váci NKSE), Szekeres Klára (ÉTV-Érdi VSE), Zácsik Szandra (FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria)

Balszélsők: Vérten Orsolya (FTC Rail Cargo Hungaria), Vincze Melinda (ÉTV-Érdi VSE)*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 31)

*Itthon a Pick Szeged*


<right> 

</right>

*Hétfő este megérkezett a Pick Szeged a szerbiai edzőtáborból. 

Fárasztó héten van túl a csapat. Kedd a pihenésé, szerdától pedig folytatódik a munka. Az utánpótláscsapataink jelenleg Szarvason edzőtáboroznak, készülnek az új idényre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 1)

*Eldőlt: Nagy László az MKB Veszprém játékosa
*





*Megegyezett az MKB Veszprém és az FC Barcelona*  
<right>

</right>
*Eldőlt, hogy a magyar bajnok MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatában folytatja pályafutását Nagy László, a válogatott világklasszis átlövője.
* 
A veszprémi klub szerdán közleményben jelentette be, hogy hosszú tárgyalássorozat után sikerült megállapodnia a 31 éves játékost eddig foglalkoztató spanyol FC Barcelonával.
*"A nemzeti válogatottba visszatért Nagy László a 2012/13-as szezontól már játszhat a Bajnokok Ligájában nagy célokat kitűző MKB Veszprém KC együttesében"* - áll a klub eljuttatott közleményében.

A 2000 óta Barcelonában játszó átlövő, aki BL-t, EHF Kupát, spanyol bajnokságot és kupát is nyert a katalánokkal, visszatérése előtt 2009-ben játszott utoljára a magyar nemzeti együttesben, s tavaly februárban hivatalosan is lemondta a válogatottságot. Közel volt ahhoz, hogy felvegye a spanyol állampolgárságot, végül a megadott határidőig nem tette le az esküt, s úgy döntött, visszatér Magyarországra.

*Nagy végül három év kihagyás után júniusban szerepelt először ismét a magyar válogatottban, amellyel a norvégok elleni párharcban kiharcolta a 2013-as világbajnoki részvételt, jelenleg pedig a londoni olimpián vesz részt.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 3)

*Nagy László: "Nagyon örülök, hogy megoldódott az ügy, de most minden erőmmel az olimpiára összpontosítok"



 <right> 

</right>






Eldőlt, hogy a magyar bajnok MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapatában folytatja pályafutását Nagy László, a válogatott világklasszis átlövője.
 A veszprémi klub szerdán közleményben jelentette be, hogy hosszú tárgyalássorozat után sikerült megállapodnia a 31 éves játékost eddig foglalkoztató spanyol FC Barcelonával.

"A nemzeti válogatottba visszatért Nagy László a 2012/13-as szezontól már játszhat a Bajnokok Ligájában nagy célokat kitűző MKB Veszprém KC együttesében" - áll a klub eljuttatott közleményében.
 
"Nagyon örülök, hogy megoldódott az ügy, de most minden erőmmel az olimpiára összpontosítok" - nyilatkozta szerdán Londonban Nagy.

A 2000 óta Barcelonában játszó átlövő, aki BL-t, EHF Kupát, spanyol bajnokságot és kupát is nyert a katalánokkal, visszatérése előtt 2009-ben játszott utoljára a magyar nemzeti együttesben, s tavaly februárban hivatalosan is lemondta a válogatottságot. Közel volt ahhoz, hogy felvegye a spanyol állampolgárságot, végül a megadott határidőig nem tette le az esküt, s úgy döntött, visszatér Magyarországra.

 Nagy végül három év kihagyás után júniusban szerepelt először ismét a magyar válogatottban, amellyel a norvégok elleni párharcban kiharcolta a 2013-as világbajnoki részvételt, jelenleg pedig a londoni olimpián vesz részt.





Kézisek figyelem! A Sándorfalvi SK Női Kézilabda Csapat fiúk, lányok, férfiak és asszonyok jelentkezését várja*


<right>

</right>




*

A Sándorfalvi SK Női Kézilabda Csapat fiúk, lányok, férfiak és asszonyok jelentkezését várja. *

_*"Kézilabdázni szerető fiúk, lányok, férfiak és asszonyok jelentkezését várjuk, akik szeretnének csatlakozni csapatunkhoz. Ettől az évtől sándorfalvi férfi csapatot is indítunk a bajnokságban megfelelő számú jelentkező esetén.
*
*További részletekről személyesen augusztus 14-én az első alapozó edzésünkön érdeklődhettek Németh Klaudiánál. 

Találkozó 18:00, a sándorfalvi focipálya előtt. 



*_*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 7)

*Újabb klasszisjátékossal bővül a Győri Audi ETO kerete*


<right>

</right>





*Az idei BL-döntős Győri Audi ETO kibővítette keretét a francia Raphaelle Tervellel. A Grupo Asfi Itxako Navarra játékosa az elkövetkező szezonra szerződik a magyar topklubhoz.
*
Szerződtetésének fő indoka az, hogy az új vezetőedző játékstratégiájának hatékony képviselője lesz, és Ambros Martín elvárásai alapján az elkövetkező szezonban tapasztalatával is jelentősen hozzájárulhat a csapat sikereihez. Tervel az olimpiai részvételt és a pihenőt követően, augusztus 26-án a többi olimpikonnal együtt csatlakozik új csapatához.


A 33 éves sztárjátékos szerződtetéséhez szükség volt arra is, hogy a győri klubnak egyrészt sikerült két új támogatóval bővítenie szponzori körét: a logisztikával foglalkozó Syncreon Hungary Kft. és a hulladék újrahasznosításban tevékenykedő Büchl Hungaria Kft. szerepvállalásával. Másrészt sikerült megállapodásra jutnia a játékost képviselő menedzserirodával is, a SportConcept Kft-vel. 


Raphaelle Tervel több mint 10 éve Európa élcsapatainak és a francia nemzeti válogatottnak is meghatározó tagja. Válogatott színekben világbajnokságot nyert (2003), klubszinten pedig KEK-győztesnek vallhatja magát (2003, ESBF Besancon). A 178 cm magas, jobbkezes játékos kiemelkedő erénye a védekezés, illetve a sportágban egyedülálló sokoldalúság, hiszen hatékonyan bevethető szélsőként, átlövőként, irányítóként, sőt, beálló poszton is. 

_*Mivel 2010 óta az Itxako-t erősíti, immár két éve dolgozik együtt a Győri Audi ETO új edzőjével, Ambros Martínnal.*_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 11)

*Füsche Berlin-**Pick Szeged** 30-24*


2012. 08. 10. 21.51 <right> 

</right>
*A németországi nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatornán csapatunk, a Pick Szeged 30-24-es vereséget szenvedett a Füsche Berlin gárdájától. Balogh Zsolt 9 szerzett a meccsen!*
​

*Füsche Berlin-Pick Szeged 30-24 (15-14)*

Felkészülési nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatorna.
*
A legjobb szegedi gólszerzők:* _*Balogh 9, Blazevic 5, Ancsin 5, Pribanic 3.*_
*Csapatunk remekül küzdött a BL-csoportunkban található Füsche Berlin ellen, a 45. percben döntetlen volt az állás. Az utolsó 15 percben a hazai játékvezetők megtolták a Berlint, rendesen lejtett a pálya, így a végén vereséget szenvedtünk.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 13)

*6. lett a Pick Szeged Németországban*​


 <right>



</right>​<right>
</right>
*A hatodik helyet szerezte meg a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a németországi nemzetközi kézilabdatornán. Az utolsó meccsen a német Eisenach 35-33-ra nyert ellenünk.


*
*ThSV Eisenach-Pick Szeged 35-33 (20-13)**Gólszerzőink:** Balogh 8, Pribanic 7, Kekezovics 6, Blazevic 5, Ancsin 3, Sulc 2, Czina 1.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*Már Dobojban a Pick - túl az edzésen*


<right>

</right>
*Csapatunk hétfő délután megérkezett Dobojba.

A Pick Szeged** szerda 19.15-kor** játssza az első meccsét a nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatornán.
*
Kedd délelőtt edzést vezényelt Dobojban Skaliczki László vezetőedző a Pick Szeged együttesének,. Kedd délután már megkezdődik a nemzetközi kézilabdatorna, amelyen egy éve a második helyet szereztük meg.

Jó hír, hogy mindenki egészséges, és várja a szerdai (19.15) bemutatkozást, amikor a Doboj lesz majd az ellenfelünk.

Kedd délután az ünnepélyes megnyitón szerepel a Pick Szeged.

A csoportunkban még a szlovén Koper és a spanyol León szerepel.

Egyelőre meg az EHF egyeztett a tévékkel, így a Bajnokok Ligája pontos menetrendje nem ismert. Ha minden jól alakul, akkor napokon belül végleges lesz a teljes program.

*
A programunk, szerda, 19.15:  Pick Szeged*-Doboj.
*
Csütörtök, 21 óra: * _*Pick Szeged-*_Koper.
*
Péntek, 17 óra:*_* Pick Szeged*_-León.
*
Szombaton rendezik a helyosztókat.*
*

A másik csoportban a Barcelona, a Vardar Szkopje, a Dinamo Minszk és a Csehovszki Medvegyi szerepel.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Győzelemmel kezdtük Dobojban, 34-28-ra nyertünk*


<right>
</right>*Győzelemmel kezdte szereplését a Pick Szeged csapata a doboji nemzetközi tornán. Csapatuk a Doboj együttesét verte 34-28-ra.*
*Skaliczki László: - Támadásban és védekezésben is akadtak godnjaink, a szélsőink és a beállósok teljesítméyével elégedett voltam, a lövőktől viszont többet várok!*

*Pick Szeged**-Sloga Doboj **34-28*
*
A Pick Szeged gólszerzői:** Prodanovics, 5, Vadkerti 5, Kekezovics 5, Ancsin 4, Sulc 3, Pribanic 3, Larholm 2, Zubai 2, Buday 2, Balogh 2, Nagy 1*.










*
Az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabda csapatának 2012-es programja*


<right>
</right>*Hamarosan elkezdődik az MKB Veszprém KC csapatának a 2012/13-as szezon. 


A csapat programja:

**2012. szeptember 5. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - FTC-Pler Budapest*

*2012. szeptember 8. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - Kecskeméti KSE*

*2012. szeptember 12. egyeztetés alatt 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC -Csurgói KK*

*2012. szeptember 14. 18:00 Ceglédi KKSE - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. szeptember 19. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - IPG Hungary-Váci KSE-Taxi 2000*

*2012. szeptember 22. 18:00 Varioauto Pécs KC - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. szeptember 29. 17:15 MKB Veszprém KC - Celje*

*2012. október 4-7. ? Q győztese - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. október 9. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - B. Braun Gyöngyös*

*2012. október 11-14. ? Atletico Madrid - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. október 18. 19:00 MKB Veszprém KC - THW Kiel*

*2012. október 20. 18:00 Orosházi FKSE Alexandra - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. október 27. 18:00 Pick Szeged - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. november 7. 18:00 Balatonfüredi KSE - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. november 11. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - Grundfos Tatabánya KC*

*2012. november 18. 16:30 IK Savehof - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. november 20. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - Ceglédi KKSE*

*2012. november 24. 19:00 MKB Veszprém KC - IK Savehof*

*2012. november 28-december 2. ? Celje - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. december 5. egyeztetés alatt 18:00 Csurgói KK - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. december 8. 18:00 IPG Hungary-Váci KSE-Taxi 2000 - MKB Veszprém KC*

*2012. december 12. ? Magyar Kupa 1/8*

*2012. december 15. 18:00 MKB Veszprém KC - Varioauto Pécs KC*

*2012. december 19. 18:00 FTC-Pler Budapest - MKB Veszprém KC*
*



*
*Zugló együttműködést kötött az FTC női kézilabda-szakosztályával*


<right>
</right>



*


Stratégiai együttműködési megállapodást kötött Zugló önkormányzata és a Ferencváros női kézilabda-szakosztálya.*




_*"A támogatás célja, hogy minél több zuglói gyerek kapjon sportolási lehetőséget, akár életpályaként, akár hobbiként" *_- mondta a szerződés aláírását követő szerdai sajtótájékoztatón Papcsák Ferenc, a XIV. kerület polgármestere.

A támogatásért cserében az FTC vállalta, hogy a zuglói közoktatási intézményekben a sportággal összefüggésben élménybeszámolókat tart és tanácsot ad az érdeklődő fiataloknak. 

A klub emellett segít beindítani a helyi iskolákban a szivacskézilabda-szakköröket, illetve megszervezi az iskolák közötti bajnokságot, továbbá a testnevelőket felkészíti a kézilabda szakirányú oktatására. Az Ferencváros szakemberei folyamatosan figyelemmel kísérik a zuglói iskolások sporteredményeit, képességeit, és lehetőséget kapnak a klubtól a továbbfejlődésre.

Kökény Beatrix korábbi válogatott kézilabdázó, az FTC Kézilabda Sport Kft. ügyvezető igazgatója arról is beszámolt, hogy nyaranta 20 hátrányos helyzetű gyermeket teljes ellátással egy hétig díjmentesen fogadnak és foglalkoztatnak a bentlakásos sporttáborban.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

​







*Pick Szeged-Koper 26-26*


<right>
</right>*
A doboji nemzetközi torna második fordulójában a Pick Szeged a szlovén Koper ellen csatázott, és Vadkerti Attila utolsó másodpercben szerzett góljával 26-26-os döntetlent játszott.*


Fej-fej mellett haladtak a csapatok egészen a 15. percig, ekkor a Pick Szeged Fero Sulc vezérletével - remek gólokat szerzett szlovák légiósunk - 7-5-re megléptünk. Buday Dani, majd Balogh Zsolti találata után is maradt a kétgólos különbség, sőt, Mikler Roli a kapuban megfogott egy hetest is. A 25. percben is 9-8 volt ide, Rajko Prodanovics szélső találata után is mi vezettünk 10-9-re.

Innen fordított a szlovén Koper, 12-10-re vezetett a rivális. Antonio Pribanic remek beállós gólja után 12-11-re jöttünk fel, sőt, emberelőnybe kerültünk, azonban egy figyelmetlenségnek köszönhetően a Koper az utolsó pillanatokban gólt szerzett, így 30 perc játék után 13-11-re vezetett.
Rosszul indult a második félidő, 14-11-re, majd 17-14-re is vezetett a Koper. Jött Tatai Peti - ő is megfogott egy hetest -, Ancsin, Sulc, Pribanic góljaival 17-17-re egyenlítettünk. Újabb 3 szlován találat következett, azonban Ancsin-bombáival 21-21-re egalizáltuk az eredményt. Sőt, Sulc, majd Kekezovics góljai után már nálunk volt az előny: 23-22.Az 55. percben Alen Blazevic és Fero Sulc is gólt szerzett, 25-23 volt ide. Időt is kértek a szlovénok. És felállt a Koper, előb egyenlített, majd 30 másodperccel a vége előtt 26-25-re vezetett. Vadkerti Attila - Tatai helyett jött be - azonban az utolsó másodpercben beállóból egyenlített, 26-26.
*
Pénteken a spanyol León lesz az ellenfelünk.



**Szombaton Szekszárdra utazik a KNKSE**
*

<right> </right>







*Szombaton a KNKSE Szekszárdra utazik a Horfer Serleg Női Kézilabda Kupára. A lányok az augusztusi felkészülés során először lépnek pályára. Még nem teljes a keret, de a csapatnak így is jó erőfelmérés lesz a szombati mérkőzés. *


*Kalmár Jenő:* _Szombaton egy 4 csapatos felkészülési tornán veszünk részt Szekszárdon. A körmérkőzések során a házigazdán kívül megmérkőzünk a Pécs NBI B-s , és az Érd NBI B -s csapataival. Célunk elsősorban a csapattaktika gyakorlása és a csapat formába hozása. Ellenfeleink tavaly az NBI B élmezőnyében végeztek ezért nagy iramú, kemény meccsekre számítunk._
*
Horfer Serleg*
*
Női Kézilabda Kupa*


*A verseny célja: felkészülés a felnőtt bajnoki mérkőzésekre*

*A verseny rendezője: FGKC női kézilabda szakosztálya*


_*A verseny helyszíne: **Szekszárd, Városi Spcs. (Szekszárd, Keselyűsi u. 3)*_

_*Időpontja:** 2012.08.25. szombat*_

*Résztvevő csapatok:  PTE-PEAC*

* Kecskeméti NKSE
ÉTV Érdi VSE ifi
Fekete Gólyák KC
*

*Lebonyolítás:  Játékidő: 2x25 perc, 5perc szünettel.*

*
Időkérés: félidőnként 1perc

A torna körmérkőzéses rendszerben kerül lebonyolításra.

A helyezések eldöntése: 

"Kézilabdázás verseny-és játékszabályai „ szerint.


**A mérkőzések időrendje:  09,30 FGKC-PEAC*

* 10,50 Kecskemét-Érd
12,10 Érd-PEAC
13,30 FGKC-Kecskemét
14,50 Kecskemét-PEAC
16,10 Érd-FGKC
17,20 Eredményhirdetés 



*



*

*

*Kupagyőztes juniorok*


<right> </right>*Idén 16. alkalommal került megrendezésre a Cell-kupa nemzetközi utánpótlás kézilabdatorna Veszprémben. A Pick Szeged juniorcsapata aranyérmes lett, a serdülők a második helyen végeztek.
**

*Az eseményen 18 ország 154 csapata szerepelt. A Pick Szeged hét alakulattal vett részt a viadalon, és a Tisza-parti fiatalok előkelő helyezéseket szereztek.
A juniorok hatalmas menetelés végén aranyérmesek lettek a rangos viadalon. Bárány Zsolt csapata (Felföldi Gábor Gergő, Velky Péter, Fekete Bálint, Szabó Bence, Hegedűs Márk, Fekete Gergő, Nikola Stojanov, Vikor Tamás, Rohoska Roland, Kadocsa Ferenc, Gidai Máté, Kazi Attila, Molnár Bence, Zsadányi Sándor, Kardos Ádám, Boris Manojlovic, Tóth Mihály, Vikor Ferenc) remekelt, és nagyszerű sikert könyvelhetett el
A serdülőcsapatnak most nem volt szerencséje – az idei országos bajnokságot megnyerték –, a veszprémi tornán az ezüstérmet szerezték meg.
_*
A Pick két negyedik-, egy-egy hatodik, kilencedik és tizenkettedik helyet szerzett.*_
*

Eredmények, 1994-es korosztály: 

1. Pick Szeged. U18: 6. Pick Szeged. U16 „A”: 

2. Pick Szeged. U16 „B”:12. U14 „A”: 4. U14 „B”: 9. U12: 4.
*



*Női ifjúsági vb: Elbuktuk a románok elleni negyeddöntőt*


2012. 08. 24. 08.02 <right> 

</right>
*A magyar női ifjúsági kézilabda-válogatott 33-28-as vereséget szenvedett Romániától a montenegrói világbajnokság negyeddöntőjében.*

*A magyar csapat a mérkőzés elején 10–4-es hátrányba került, ezután pedig már nem tudta utolérni ellenfelét. Igaz, a második félidő közepén feljött 24–23-ra.
A vereség azért is fájó, mert a magyar együttes csoportgyőztesként jutott a legjobb nyolc közé.*

*Női U18-as világbajnokság, Montenegró, augusztus 16-26.
*_
*Negyeddöntők:*_*

MAGYARORSZÁG-ROMÁNIA 28-33 (13-17), Bar, 

játékvezetők: Brkic, Jusufhodzic (osztrákok).

MAGYARORSZÁG: 

Ferenczi, Szemerey, Bíró (kapusok), Ács, Bárány 3, Buzsáki, Ertl 1, Korsós 2 (1), Kurucz 4, Lukács 1, Mészáros 3, Palotás, Sirián 4, Szekerczés 9 (1), Tóth M., Virág 1


ROMÁNIA: 
Inculet, Dedu (kapusok), Agape, Cicic, Cioca, Cirjan, Constantinescu 4, Gavrila 1, Orsivschi 1, Perianu 5, Popa, Pricopi 4, Safta 5 (3), Stan, Tanasie 6, Tiron 7. Szövetségi kapitány: Remus Draganscu. 

Kiállítások: 6, ill. 16 perc. 
Hétméteresek: 4/2, ill. 3/3. 

A további negyeddöntőkben: 

Japán-Dánia 25-31 (17-15)
Oroszország-Svédország 31-30 (26-26, 12-13) - hosszabbítás után
Franciaország-Norvégia 19-32 (5-17)


A további program:

Augusztus 24., péntek:

A 19. helyért: Paraguay-Portugália
A 17. helyért: Kongói DK-Uruguay
A 15. helyért: Kazahsztán-Angola
A 13. helyért: Horvátország-Csehország
A 11. helyért: Montenegró-Brazília
A 9. helyért: Hollandia-Dél-Korea


Augusztus 25., szombat:

Elődöntők:

Dánia-Románia
Norvégia-Oroszország
Az 5-8. helyért:

Magyarország-Japán
Svédország-Franciaország
Augusztus 26., vasárnap:

döntő, a 3. helyért, az 5. helyért, a 7. helyért


*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*29-29-es döntetlen Dobojban a Leon ellen*<right>

</right>




<right>

</right>
*A doboji felkészülési tornán pénteken 17:30-tól az Ademar Leonnal mérkőztünk meg. A meccset 29-29-es döntetlennel zártuk. A pénteken 21 órakor kezdődő Barcelona Intersport-Chekhovskie Medvedi találkozó vesztesével játszunk szombaton 18:45-kor a harmadik helyért.

**A 29-29-re végződő meccs félidejében még 16-15-re vezettünk.*
*
Gólszerzőink a jegyzőkönyv szerint: Sulc 5, Larholm 5, Zubai 3, Kekezovics 3, Ancsin 3, Pribanics 3, Balogh 2, Prodanovics 1, Blazevics 1, Buday 1*
*
A kiállítási arány érdekesen alakult, mi **16** percig voltunk hátrányban, a Leon **4** percig.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*A negyedik helyen végeztünk Dobojban*


<right>

</right>
*Az augusztus 21-e és 25-e között Dobojban megrendezett tornát a negyedik helyen zártuk. 

A szombaton 18:45-től a harmadik helyért vívott mérkőzésen **30-24-re kikaptunk** a Chekhovskie Medveditől, így a negyedik helyen végeztünk a hagyományos, immár 44. doboji felkészülési tornán.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*Jó rajt a szekszárdi kupán*

*
Kecskeméti NKSE* 

2012. 08. 26. 16.57 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




​*

A szekszárdi négycsapatos, körmérkőzéses felkészülési tornán (Horfer Serleg Kupa) jó rajtot vett a most alakuló KNKSE csapata. A szűk létszámmal, kilenc fővel pályára lépő gárda magabiztosan nyerte első mérkőzését, melyet az Érd csapatával vívott. *


A második találkozóra már taktikusan kellett készülni, ugyanis a tavasszal még NBI-ben játszott ellenfél dinamikus játéka ellen kevés esélye volt a lányoknak. Nem is erre a mérkőzésre koncentrált Kalmár Jenő csapata, hanem a duplázás másodikjára, a Pécs ellenire.







Kis pihenő utáni újabb pályára lépésnél a lányokon a fáradtság, az ellenfél mozgásán a frissesség látszott. Így az első félidőben a Pécs szerzett vezetést, de a KNKSE lányai a félidő végére már döntetlenre hozták az eredményt. A második félidő első perceiben a kecskemétiek gyors játékkal néhány gólos előnyre tettek szert, amit végig tudtak tartani. Így a tornát két győzelemmel és egy vereséggel a második helyen zárták.






*Kalmár Jenő:
* _
„Rendhagyó négyes tornán vettünk részt Szekszárdon, melyből három közel azonos képességű csapat küzdött a helyezésekért, míg a házigazda magasan kiemelkedett a mezőnyből. A Pécs és az Érd elleni mérkőzésünk nagyon hasonlóan alakult. Végig szoros mérkőzésen a végjátékban tudtuk magunk javára fordítani az eredményt. A Szekszárdi csapat ellen nem volt reális esélyünk és mivel összesen két cserejátékossal utaztunk el a tornára egy kicsit "lepihentük" azt a mérkőzést. Annál is inkább mivel rögtön utána duplázva kellett játszanunk a Pécs ellen. Legnagyobb pozitívum volt, hogy a lányok végre újból igazi csapaként küzdöttek. Fontos volt, hogy lerohanásokból sok gólt tudtunk lőni rendeződő védelem ellen, illetve az, hogy mindkét szoros meccsen megnyertük a végjátékot. Természetesen a sorozatterhelés következtében jól kiütköztek védekezésben és támadásban azok a hibák, melyeket az elkövetkező hetekben ki kell javítanunk.”_


*Kecskeméti NKSE** – ÉTV Érdi VSE** 27-25 (**13-12)*

*KNKSE:* 
Dr. Zsoldosné Lukács Erzsébet(kapus), Nádházi Tünde(kapus), Budai Mónika(3), Sánta Melinda(7), Felső Anna(9), Holló Zsanett(1), Kisjuhász Petra(3), Prókai Anett(2), Molnár Csilla(2)
*
7 méteres:* 7/5, ill. 5/3
*
2 perc: *3x2 ill. 4x2


*Szekszárdi FGKC** – Kecskeméti NKSE** 40-20** (25-6)*

*KNKSE:* 
Dr. Zsoldosné Lukács Erzsébet(kapus), Nádházi Tünde(kapus), Budai Mónika(6), Sánta Melinda(2), Felső Anna(1), Holló Zsanett(1), Kisjuhász Petra(4), Prókai Anett(3), Molnár Csilla(3)

*7 méteres:* 2/1, ill. 0/0
*
2 perc:* 0 ill. 3x2


*Kecskeméti NKSE **– PTE Peac 27-26 (14-14)*

*KNKSE:* 
Dr. Zsoldosné Lukács Erzsébet(kapus), Nádházi Tünde(kapus), Budai Mónika(8), Sánta Melinda(4), Felső Anna(2), Holló Zsanett(1), Kisjuhász Petra(3), Prókai Anett(5), Molnár Csilla(4)

*7 méteres:* 7/6, ill. 3/3

*2 perc:* 5x2 ill. 2x2

*
További mérkőzéseredmények:*

*Szekszárd FGKC – PTE Peac 34-20 (14-11)
ÉTV Érdi VSE – PTE Peac 30-29 (16-14)
ÉTV Érdi VSE – Szekszárd FGKC 19-37 (7-22)*


*A torna végeredménye*

*1. Szekszárd FGKC 
2. Kecskeméti NKSE
3. ÉTV Érdi VSE
4. PTE Peac*

 
*A torna legjobbjai:*​*
Gólkirály – Vasa Edina (Szekszárd)

Legjobb játékos – Horváth Viginia (Pécs)

Legjobb kapus – Györffy Alexandra (Pécs) *​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 27)

*Már itthon a csapat - mesteri értékelés*


<right>
</right>
*A Pick Szeged a negyedik helyet szerezte meg a doboji nemzetközi tornán. Csapatunk vasárnap már megérkezett, hétfőn este a sportcsarnokban edz, csütörtökön pedig a franciaországi tornára utazik. Skaliczki László vezetőedzőt kértük meg, hogy értékelje a doboji szereplést.*
_*– Sajnálom az utolsó meccset, annak is az első félidejét, mert ekkor úgy tűnt, hogy már elindult haza a csapat. A többi meccsen jól játszottunk, csapatként működtünk. Pedig a torna előtt egy héttel lett teljes a keret. Persze akadtak hibák, de éppen ezért jó egy ilyen többmeccses torna, hogy képet kapjunk arról, mit kell javítani.*_

*
A Pick Szeged veretlen maradt a csoportmeccsek alatt, legyőzte a Dobojt, döntetlent játszott a Koper, majd a León ellen.*
_*

– Aminek örültem, hogy a válogatott játékosok jó állapotban tértek vissza. Kezdtünk olyan sebességben játszani, ami elvárható a Pick Szegedtől. A nagy meleg ellenére az egysoros védelem jó állt a lábán, csak az utolsó meccsen tértünk át a nyitott védekezésre. Akadtak hibák a páros és a hármas kapcsolatban is, de ezek mind javíthatók. Ma este már edzünk, csütörtökön pedig az utolsó felkészülési tornánkra, Franciaországban utazunk *_– fejezte be a beszélgetést Skaliczki László mesteredző.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Pénteken a Dunkerque ellen kezdünk*


<right> 
</right>*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a héten Franciaországba utazik. Pénteken 21 órakor a Dunkerque Grand Littoral ellen csatázunk. A győztes másnap a döntőben, a vesztes a bronzmérkőzésen lép pályára.**A franciaországi torna programja,

péntek, 19 óra: *SH Chambery-St Raphael Var Handball
*21 óra:* *Pick SZEGED*-U.S. Dunkerque Grand Littoral
*
Szeptember 1.,

**szombat, 19 óra: **bronzmérkőzés.*
*21 óra: döntő*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*A Berlin már elkezdte a bajnokságot

**BL-csoport ellenfeleink közöl a német Füsche Berlin megkezdte a szereplését a Bundesligában. A nyitófordulóban 29-25-re nyertek a Minden ellen.*
A meccs érdekessége, hogy 8435 néző foglalt helyet a lelátón, népes publikum láthatta a berliniek győzelmét.
*Füsche Berlin-Minden 29-25 (15-10)*

_*A berlini gólszerzők: Nincevic 7, Christophensen 6, Richwien 5, Laen 3, Pevnov 3, Bult 2, Iker Romero 2, Jaszka 1.*_







*Pick Szeged: Kézilabda utánpótlás edzésidőpontok*

<right>
</right>*Néhány utánpótláscsapatunk már elkezdte az edzéseket, a többiek pedig jövő héten vágnak neki a felkészülésnek. A kézilabda iránt érdeklődő gyerekek bátran csatlakozhatnak korosztályos csapatainkhoz. 
**
Az edzések időpontjait és az edzők elérhetőségeit tartalmazó táblázat letölthető honlapunkról.

*















​

<right> </right>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)

*Szurkolói fórum, Burger King DJ Zone Mikler Rolival és véradás szeptemberben*


<right></right>*A szeptember nem csupán a bajnoki és BL-szezon kezdete miatt lesz izgalmas és zsúfolt játékosainknak. Az első őszi hónapban több olyan program is vár rájuk, amikor nem a pályán kell helytállniuk.

**Szeptember 5. (szerda) 20:30-21:30:* szurkolói fórum
A szeptemberi első mérkőzést követően bemutatjuk szurkolóinknak új játékosainkat, Jonas Larholmot, Alen Blazevicset, Marinko Kekezovicsot és Balogh Zsoltot. Az eseményen részt vesz Skaliczki László is. A bemutatkozó beszélgetés után szurkolóink is feltehetik kérdéseiket.
helyszín: Pick Söröző és Étterem, 6721 Szeged, Felső-Tisza-part 10.

*Szeptember 8. (szombat) 19:00-20:00:* Burger King Dj Zone Mikler Rolival
Arany fokozatú támogatónk, a Burger King éttermében Mikler Roli áll a Dj-pult mögé, de az eseményre ellátogat még néhány játékosunk, például Ancsin Gábor és Buday Dániel is.
helyszín:Burger King,6723 Szeged, Makkosházi krt. 2.

*Szeptember 21.(péntek) 15:00-16:00:* Véradás a Szegedi Vásár és Piac Kft. szervezésében
Klubunk vezetői, játékosai rendszeresen részt vesznek a városban szervezett véradásokon, és ilyen alkalom szeptemberben is adódik. Fekete György klubmenedzser két játékossal képviseli a Pick Szegedet az eseményen.
helyszín: 6722 Szeged, Mars tér, a Vásárcsarnok emelete
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

​





*Pick Szeged-U.S. Dunkerque Grand Littoral 29-27*


<right>
</right>
*Csapatunk ma a francai U.S. Dunkerque Grand Littoral ellen kezdte meg a szereplését franciaországi nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatornán. A nyitómeccsen 29-27-re nyertünk a Dunkerque ellen.
**

Pick Szeged**-U.S. Dunkerque Grand Littoral **29-27** (12-12)*

*Nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatorna, Franiaország, Grenoble, elődöntő.*

A franciák szereztek vezetést, 3-2-re vezettek, majd fordíott a csapat, 4-3-ra és 9-7-re is vezettünk. Ezután a hajrá a Dunkergue volt, a félidőben 12-12-öt mutatott az eredményjelző.

A 40. percben 21-18-ra, az 50. percben 25-22-re vezetett a Pick Szeged. A játékvezetők 2x2 percre kiszórták Zubai Szabit, az 55. percben egyenlítettek a gallok: 27-27. A hajrá a mienk volt, csak a Pick szerzett gólt, így 29-27-re nyertünk, döntőt játszunk az SH Chambery ellen.
*
A finálét szombaton 21 órakor rendezik!*







*
Ilyés Ferenc a Wisla Plockban folytatja*

 2012. 09. 01. 05.50 <right> 

</right>
*Ilyés Ferenc a magyar bajnok MKB Veszprém kézilabdacsapatától a lengyel Wisla Plockhoz szerződött.*A magyar válogatottal olimpiai negyedik játékos menedzsere tájékoztatott arról, hogy a balátlövő két évre kötelezte el magát a lengyel együtteshez, elsősorban a több játéklehetőség reményében. Ilyés azt reméli, hogy így a nemzeti csapatnak is nagyobb hasznára lesz.

A 30 éves kézilabdázó számára nem lesz mindenki ismeretlen a Wisla keretéből, mivel ott játszik korábbi veszprémi és válogatottbeli csapattársa, Eklemovics Nikola is.

A lengyel csapat jövő héten a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében szerepel majd, a főtáblához a német Hamburgot, a szlovén Kopert és a francia Saint-Raphaklt kell megelőznie.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Pick Szeged-Chambery 34-35 - csaltak*


<right></right>*Csapatunk a döntőben lépett pályára Franciaországban, Grenoble-ban. A Pick Szeged a francia Chambery ellen csatázott, és 35-34-re kikapott.

**
Nemzetközi férfi kézilabdatorna, Grenoble, döntő.**

Pick Szeged-**Chambery 34-35** (16-17)*


A Pick jól kezdte a meccset, Tóth Mihály a kapuban, Ancsin Gábor a mezőnyben remekelt, így sokáig vezetett. A játékvezetők érdekes döntéseinek köszönhetően fordított a francai rivális, átvette a vezetést. A félidőben Skaliczki László vezetőedzőt kiállították a játékvezetők.
Sportemberként küzdött a Pick, a második játékrészben átvette a vezetést. Az 56. percben 33-31 volt a Szegednek, amikor a két gall bíró 4 percre kiállította Zubai Szabolcsot. A végén 35-34-re nyert a Chambery.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*Női kézilabda NB I: győzelemmel rajtolt a Győr és az FTC
*

*A címvédő és legutóbb Bajnokok Ligája-döntős Győr, illetve a KEK-győztes Ferencváros is győzelemmel rajtolt a női kézilabda NB I-ben: az első forduló szombati játéknapján előbbi Dunaújvárosban, utóbbi a vendég Vác ellen nyert magabiztosan.



*​


KÉZILABDA, NŐI NB I1. forduló*Kiskunhalas NKSE - Siófok KC-Galerius Fürdő 31-30 (15-10)
Dunaújvárosi Kohász Kézilabda Akadémia - Győri Audi ETO KC 23-40 (12-18)
Fehérvár KC - Budapest Bank-Békéscsabai ENKSE 31-23 (14-9)
FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria - Váci NKSE 35-26 (17-15)
Veszprém Barabás Duna Takarék KC - BSE 26-22 (16-11)*
*
Pénteken játszották

DVSC-FÓRUM - ÉTV-Érdi VSE 28-28 (16-16)*​

<tbody>
</tbody>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 4)

*És akkor jövünk: - szerdán első bajnoki!*


<right> 

</right>
*Csapatunk szerdán 18 órakor megkezdi a 2012/2013-as bajnoki szezont. Első meccsünket az NB I-ben a Pécs ellen vívjuk hazai pályán. Az elmúlt szezonban kétszer is magabiztosan győztük le a Baranya megyeieket.*

Csapatunk szerdán 18 órakor megkezdi a 2012/2013-as bajnoki szezont. Első meccsünket az NB I-ben a Pécs ellen vívjuk hazai pályán. Az elmúlt szezonban kétszer is magabiztosan győztük le a Baranya megyeieket.
Amit már nagyon vártunk, végre megkezdődik a bajnoki szezon, csapatunk megkezdi a szereplését a 2012/2013-as idényben. A Pick Szeged a nyári utolsó felkészülési tornán Franciaországban a második helyet szerezte meg. A fiúk vasárnap késő este érkeztek haza a Lyon-Amszterdam-Budapest-Szeged útvonalon.
Szerdán 18 órakor első meccsünk következik az NB I-ben. A Pécs gárdáját fogadjuk az újszegedi sportcsarnokban. 1200 forint lesz a belépő, de a találkozó előtt a sporiban bérletet is lehet vásárolni.
Az elmúlt szezonban hazai pályán 42-29-re nyertünk, különösen Rajko Prodanovics remekelt, a szerb válogatott szélsőnk 11 gólt szerzett. A pécsi meccsen 39-31-re diadalmaskodtunk, Ancsin Gábor és Buday Dániel 7-7 gólt szerzett.
Négy játékosunk izgalommal készül a meccsre. Balogh Zsolt, Jonas Larholm, Alen Blazevic és Marinko Kekezovics első hivatalos meccsét játssza majd a Pick Szegedben.
*A meccs után 20.30-tól a Pick Söröző és Étterem (6721 Szeged, Felső-Tisza-part 10) szurkolói ankétra kerül sor, amelyen Skaliczki László mesteredző és a négy új fiú vesz részt!*
Sokáig nem kell várni a második meccsre, a Pick Szeged szeptember 10-én (hétfő) - válogatott röplabda-mérkőzések miatt van ekkor a találkozó - 18 órakor a Gyöngyös csapatát fogadja az újszegedi sportcsarnokban.
A szerdai Délmagyarországban egy oldalon ismerhetik meg a csapatot, csapat- és játékosfotókkal, bajnoki menetrenddel.
*Ha valaki állandó, biztos helyet szeretne magának a mérkőzésekre, szeptemberben a meccsek előtt, valamint a klub irodájában is vásárolhat bérletet ( 8-16 óráig, 6720 Szeged, Deák Ferenc u. 28-30.)*
​


----------



## naturista (2012 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon tetszik ez az aktivitás! Le a kalappal!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 5)

​





*"Gondolatok a könyvtárban" - Skaliczki Lászlóval












*


<right> </right>*Kedden délután Szegeden forgatott a Sport Klub stábja Skaliczki Lászlóval. Edzőnk még a lakásába is beengedte a tévéseket, majd együtt látogattak el a Somogyi-könyvtárba, onnan pedig indultak a csapat edzésére.*Pónácz András, a Sport Klub szerkesztő-riportere elmondta, hogy egy korábbi beszélgetés adta az ötletet a forgatáshoz. Skaliczki László azt mesélte nekik, mennyire szeret olvasni, zenét hallgatni, filmeket nézni, de sajnos ezekre nem nagyon van ideje. Csütörtökön a Sport Klub jóvoltából a Somogyi Károly Városi és Megyei Könyvtárban mindhárom tevékenységbe belekóstolhatott mesterünk. Az egy-két héten belül adásba kerülő összeállításból megtudhatjuk, milyen zenét, könyveket, filmeket szeret Skaliczki László, hogyan mozog a Rolling Stones dallamaira, milyen könnyen boldogul egy lemezjátszóval. A mozgalmas délutánon Nagy László neve is szóba került, méghozzá kétféle kontextusban is. Aki kíváncsi a részletekre, figyelje a Sport Klub Kézilabda Magazinját. Amint megtudjuk, mikor kerül adásba a Skaliczki Lászlóval forgatott anyag, kitesszük a honlapunkra az információt.









<tbody>

</tbody>


<tbody>

</tbody>












<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*Pick Szeged-Pécs 42-29*






<right>











</right>
*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a Pécs ellen játszotta első bajnoki meccsét a 2012-2013-as szezonban, és magabiztosan 42-29-re nyert.
**
Pick Szeged**-Pécsi VSE **42-29** (22-16)*
Férfi kézilabda NB I, ötödik forduló (előrehozott meccs!), újszegedi sportcsarnok, 800 néző. Vezette: Natkai, Szalai.
*

Pick Szeged: 

Mikler - Prodanovics 7/2, Ancsin 3, Sulc 3, Larholm 6/2, Zubai 6, Vadkerti 3. Csere: Tóth (kapus), Blazevic 1, Pribanic 1, Buday 2, Balogh 3, Kekezovics 3, Nagy, Hegedűs 1., Fekete 3. Edző:Skaliczki László.*
*
Pécs: 

Nikolics - Papp 2, Grünfelder 2, Lévay 1, Hajdu G., 4, Hajdu T. 2, Szepesi 8. Csere: Bősz (kapus), Kurbely 4/1, Sebestyén 1, Szomor 1, Milovits 1, Szakcsi 2. Edző: Koleszár György.*
*Hétméteresből: 4/4, ill. 2/1.*
*Kiállítások: 4, ill. 4 perc.*

*
A meccs előtt dr. Szűcs Ernő Péter, a Pick Kézilabda Zrt. igazgatósági elnöke, Szentgyörgyi Pál és Hűvős László önkormányzati képviselő köszöntötte az öt - Larholm, Prodanovics, Zubai, Vadkerti, Mikler - olimpián szerepelt Pick-játékost.
*

Az eleje dadogós volt, de erre mondják: milyen lenne egy nyitány, hiszen még nem lehet csúcsformában egy csapat. A Pécs a 15. percig jól tartotta magát, azonban ezután a franciaországi tornán bokasérülést szenvedő Rajko Prodanovics vezérletével fokozatosan nőtt a különbség a két együttes között. A szerb szélső szebbnél szebb gólokkal örvendeztette meg a publikumot, amely kitörő lelkesedéssel fogadta előbb a svéd klasszis, Jonas Lerhom, majd a magyar válogatott Balogh Zsolt, majd egypori gólkirály Marinko Kekezovics első hivatalos szegedi találatait.


A második félidő úgy kezdődött, amit mindenki vár a Picktől. Egy 6-0-ás rohammal nyitott a társaság, zúgott is a Pick Szeged, közben a népes B-közép Tóth Mihályt, a fiatal kapust éltette, aki remek dolgokat művelt a kapuban. A fiatal hálóőr csak ennyit mondott a meccs után: "Rám fért már, szeretném ezt a formát állandósítani. A hajrában a másik két új fiú, előbb a horvát Alen Blazevic, majd a Tatáról igazolt Hegedűs Márk is feliratkozott a premiergólszerzők közé. A végén Fekete Bálintnak is járt taps, a tehetséges kézilabdás három remek találatot jegyzett a szélről. Említsük meg Zubai Szabolcsot is, a hihetetlen szívvel, és akarattal rendelkező beállós a második játékrészben parádés teljesítménnyel rukkolt elő, így nem maradt el a vastaps, a pacsi, simán, könnyedén nyert a Pick Szeged.
*

Skaliczki László együttese legközelebb hétfőn 18 órakor a Gyöngyös csapatát fogadja az újszegedi sportcsarnokban.


*












*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*
Marinko Kekezovics megkapta a magyar állampolgárságot

*











*2012. szeptember 6-a nagy nap új játékosunk, Marinko Kekezovics életében, ugyanis kiváló szélsőnk ekkor kapta meg a magyar állampolgárságot.*


Marinko Kekezovicsnak szeptember 6-án 11 órakor a Városháza Dísztermében volt jelenése. Először egy statisztikai célt szolgáló adatlapot kellett kitöltenie, majd türelmesen várnia a többiekre, ugyanis rajta kívül még nagyon sokan kapták meg ezen a napon az állampolgárságot.12 órakor Solymos László alpolgármester lépett a terembe Rajki Krisztina anyakönyvvezető társaságában, és az esemény a Himnusszal kezdődött. Solymos László rövid köszöntője és a közös eskütétel után egyenként szólították a magyar állampolgárságot kapó meghívottakat, köztük játékosunkat, Marinko Kekezovicsot. A Szózattal záruló ceremóniát követően Fekete György klubmenedzser egy apró ajándékkal kedveskedett újdonsült magyar játékosunknak,Kékezovity Marinkónak.









<tbody>

</tbody>












<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>






<tbody>

</tbody>




<right> 

</right>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*DAKE-busz a zágrábi BL-meccsre*


2012. 09. 07. 14.13 <right> 

</right>
*Szeptember 29-én hajnal 3.30-kor Makóról, Szegedről 4 órakor a DAKE-szervezésében szurkolói busz indul Horvátországban, Zágrábba, a Pick Szeged első Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésre. 

A program: városnézés majd a mérkőzés, amelynek végén a drukkerek indulnak haza. 

Részvételi díj: DAKE-tagoknak 5000 forint+belépő, egyéb résztvevőknek 7000 forint+belépő. 

Jelentkezni hétfőn személyesen a csarnokban a Gyöngyös elleni hazai bajnoki előtt, vagy a PickFunok facebook oldalán.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - Hazai sikerek*
 <right>

</right>






*A Csurgó hét góllal nyert a Cegléd ellen a férfi kézilabda NB I pénteki játéknapján.*

*Eredmények:

Csurgó-Cegléd 30-23 (12-9)

legjobb dobók: Országh 7, Szöllősi 7, Vadkerti 5, illetve Bíró 7, Pocsai 6

A hazai klub tájékoztatása szerint a mérkőzést zárt kapuk mögött rendezték, mivel egy tűzoltósági igazolás hiányzott, és ezért a nagyatádi rendőrkapitányság megtiltotta a szurkolók beengedését a csarnokba.

Grundfos Tatabánya - Orosháza-Linamar 28-24 (16-13)

legjobb dobók: Harsányi 8, Lele 7, illetve Bajusz 9, Djukic 7*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*Kettős győzelemmel BL-főtáblás a Fradi*


2012. 09. 23. 06.13 
​<right style="text-align: center; "> </right>
<right>




</right>
*A női kézilabda BL 16-os főtáblájára jutott az FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria, miután a magyar csapat szombaton a selejtező dabasi visszavágóján 31-22-re nyert a szlovák Michalovce ellen.*A szerdai, nagymihályi 40-26-os sikert követően Elek Gábor vezetőedzőnek nem kellett kockáztatnia, kihagyta a vállpanaszokkal kezelt Zácsikot és a combsérüléssel bajlódó Vértent, így a fiatalok a korábbinál több játéklehetőséghez jutottak.

Ennek ellenére sem volt kellett aggódniuk a fővárosi szurkolóknak, ugyanis a támadásoknál könnyedén sikerült feltörni a vendégek védőfalát, és ezáltal - egy ötperces szakaszt leszámítva - fokozatosan nőtt az előny. A szünet előtt a védekezés és a kapusteljesítmény is remek volt, ezáltal tíz perc alatt csupán egyszer volt eredményes a Michalovce. A második félidő elején két számjegyű lett a különbség (22-12), és majdnem megmaradt a végére is.

Az utóbbi két szezonban KEK-győztes FTC a norvég Larvik, az orosz Dinamo Volgográd és a svéd Sdvehof együttesével találkozik a 16 között. A csapat első meccse a kiírás szerint október 14-én lesz Volgográdban.

A zöld-fehérek legutóbb a 2007/08-as idényben szerepeltek a legrangosabb kupa főtábláján, tavaly pedig úgy nyerték meg a KEK-et, hogy a rosszul sikerült BL-selejtezőből kerültek oda.

A BL főtábláján alanyi jogon játszik az előző szezonban finalista Győri Audi ETO KC, amely most a szlovén Krim Ljubljana és a horvát Koprivnica mellett a román Cluj (Kolozsvár), az orosz Rosztov Don, a szerb Zajecar és a török Antalya alkotta kvalifikációs csoport győztesével találkozik az október közepén rajtoló csoportkörben.

*Elek Gábor: *
*
- A továbbjutásnak örülünk, a célunk az volt, hogy minél kevesebb gólt kapjunk, ez csak a végén borult kissé. Örülök Dajka Betti visszatérésének, hosszú kihagyás után léphetett ismét pályára. Nagy videógyűjtésbe kezdünk az elkövetkezendő hetekben, hogy felkészüljünk a Larvik, a Sävehof és a Volgográd ellen. *

*Női BL-selejtező, visszavágó:*

*FTC** RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA**-*IUVENTA MICHALOVCE 31-22 (16-8), 

Dabas, játékvezetők: Delle, Engberg (svédek).

*FTC: *

_*Pastrovics, Abramovics (kapusok), Cifra 2, Dajka 2, Deáki 4, Emberovics, Kocsis, Kovacsicz 5, Pena 6 (1), Such 2, Szamoránsky P. 2, Szarka 2, Szekerczés 3, Szucsánszki 2, Tomori 1*_

*
MICHALOVCE: *

_*Krebs, Kudrucová, Medvedová (kapusok), Baciková, Gerics 1, Hollá 2, Hvostalokáv, Kovalicková, Rebicová 3, Snopová 2, Szöllősiová, Tobiasová 6 (2), Trehubová 4 (1), Vinyuková, Wollingerová 4*_
*

Kiállítások: 6, ill. 2 perc. 

Hétméteresek: 1/1, ill. 4/3. *

*
A 16-os főtáblára jutott: az FTC kettős győzelemmel, 71-48-as összesítéssel.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Férfi kézilabda NB I - A Gyöngyös és a Csurgó is idegenben nyert*

 2012. 09. 24. 03.44 <right> 

</right>





*

A Gyöngyös Kecskeméten, míg a Csurgó a fővárosban, az FTC-PLER otthonában tudott győzni vasárnap a férfi kézilabda NB I-ben.* 
*

Eredmények:

Kecskemét - B.Braun-Gyöngyös 29-35
FTC-PLER Budapest - Csurgó 18-22 (10-14)
Balatonfüred - Orosháza-Linamar 24-23

Az állás:

1. MKB Veszprém KC 6 6 - - 240-142 12 pont
2. Pick Szeged 5 5 - - 191-119 10
3. Grundfos Tatabánya KC 4 3 1 - 107- 94 7
4. Balatonfüredi KSE 4 3 1 - 108- 96 7
5. Csurgói KK 5 3 - 2 132-145 6
6. FTC-PLER Budapest 5 2 1 2 134-135 5
7. B.Braun Gyöngyös 4 1 2 1 103-112 4
8. IPG Hungary-Váci KSE-Taxi 2000 4 1 - 3 101-129 2
9. Orosháza Linamar 4 - 1 3 98-110 1
10. Kecskeméti KSE 4 - - 4 94-136 0
11. Ceglédi KKSE 4 - - 4 91-134 0
12. Pécsi VSE 5 - - 5 119-166 0*








*
Skaliczki László, a Pick Szeged mesteredzője győzelemmel ünnepelte 400. NB I-es meccsét. Csapatunk 38-26-ra nyert a Vác otthonában. A trénerrel beszélgettünk.

*

– 35 évesen a Békéscsaba trénereként a Dunaferr ellen mutatkoztam be edzőként az NB I-ben. Csakúgy, mint most, akkor is nyertünk. Büszke vagyok arra, hogy ilyen szép jubileumhoz értem. A Vác elleni meccsen a gyengébb első félidő után a második játékrészben olyan ritmust diktáltunk, aminek az eredménye lett a fölényes győzelem
– Már előre elterveztem, hogy ezen az öt meccsen minden játékosnak lehetőséget adok, hiszen rövid volt a nyári felkészülésünk. Összesen 16 közös edzést és hat edzőmeccset játszottunk a teljes kerettel, éppen ezért az elmúlt egy hónapban még kőkemény felkészülési munkát is végeztünk. Meccsről meccsre jobbak vagyunk, a védekezésünk is egyre jobban összeáll, persze még van javítani való. Tetszik, hogy gyors támadásokat tudunk vezetni, amelyeket még eredményesen is fejezünk be. Persze van még hová gyorsulnunk, de ennek a végrehajtása és begyakorlása most érkezett el.


*Román selejtezős ellenfelet kapott az ETO*


2012. 09. 24. 08.34 
<right>





</right>
*A román U Jolidon Cluj került a selejtezős csapatok közül a Győri ETO csoportjába a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában.*


A kolozsvári gárda a Rosztov Dont győzte le a kvalifikáció utolsó meccsén 23–22-re. 

A selejtezőből még a német Buxtehuder SV és a Viborg jutott be a csoportkörbe, illetve a szabadkártyások versengéséből győztesen kikerülő Zvezda Zvenigorod.






​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

​





*Skaliczki Lázsló: - Büszke vagyok arra, hogy ilyen szép jubileumhoz értem*


2012. 09. 25. 06.52 <right> 

</right>
*Pénteken a negyedik fordulót rendezték a kézilabda NB I-ben, ahol a Pick Szeged a Vác csapatához látogatott.*Az újonc gárda ellen magabiztos győzelmet aratott a szegedi csapat, így a játékosok méltóképpen *köszöntötték Skaliczki László mestert, aki ezen a mérkőzésen ült 400. alkalommal a kispadon NB I-es edzői pályafutása során.*

Az összecsapás első félidejében meglepően magabiztosan tartotta magát az újonc, ám a végére érvényesült a papírforma, a Pick bedarálta ellenfelét. A siker a szegedi csapatnak is fontos volt, ám Skaliczki László szempontjából még nagyobb jelentősége volt az összecsapásnak, hiszen a mesteredző pályafutásának mérföldkövéhez érkezett, ez volt ugyanis a 400 NB I-es mérkőzés, melyen edzőként a kispadon ülhetett.

"35 évesen a Békéscsaba trénereként a Dunaferr ellen mutatkoztam be edzőként az NB I-ben. Csakúgy, mint most, akkor is nyertünk. Büszke vagyok arra, hogy ilyen szép jubileumhoz értem. A Vác elleni meccsen a gyengébb első félidő után a második játékrészben olyan ritmust diktáltunk, aminek az eredménye lett a fölényes győzelem" - értékelte az összecsapást a szegediek mestere.

Skaliczki László saját bevallása szerint már előre eltervezte, hogy a bajnokság első öt mérkőzésén minden játékosának lehetőséget ad. A magyarázat egyértelmű, rövid volt a felkészülési időszak, kevés volt a közös edzéslehetőség, így játék közben, élesben kell összeszokniuk a fiúknak.

*"Összesen 16 közös edzést és hat edzőmeccset játszottunk a teljes kerettel, éppen ezért az elmúlt egy hónapban még kőkemény felkészülési munkát is végeztünk. Meccsről meccsre jobbak vagyunk, a védekezésünk is egyre jobban összeáll, persze még van javítani való. Tetszik, hogy gyors támadásokat tudunk vezetni, amelyeket még eredményesen is fejezünk be. Persze van még hová gyorsulnunk, de ennek a végrehajtása és begyakorlása most érkezett el" **- adott bepillantást a kulisszák mögé Skaliczki-mester.
*
*A szegediek számára az NB I-ben most rövid szünet következik, Zubaiék legközelebb már a Bajnokok Ligájában lépnek pályára, elsőként a Zágráb ellen.
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 26)

​





*95. Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésünk következik*


<right> 
*Csapatunk szombaton 18.30-kor Zágrábban kezdi meg a 2012/2013-as Bajnokok Ligája szezont. Ez lesz a 11. alkalom, hogy az európai topsorozatban szerepelünk. A horvátok elleni meccs a 95. fellépése lesz a BL-ben a Pick Szeged. A 100. meccset idegenben, a Barcelona ellen vívjuk majd.

**A sikeres öt NB I-es bajnoki-mérkőzés után a héten megkezdődik számunkra a 2012/2013-as Bajnokok Ligája szezon. A Pick Szeged eddig 10 alkalommal vett részt a sorozatban, először az 1996/1997-es szezonban álltunk rajthoz az elitsorozatban.*
*Eddig 94 meccset játszottunk, ebből 40 meccset megnyertünk, nyolcszor döntetlent játszottunk, és 46-szor vereséget szenvedtünk.*
*
Eddig 2563 gólt szereztünk, és 2583-at kaptunk.*
*
Az első meccset 1996 október 12-én vívtunk a román Steaua Bukarest ellen, és 27-17-re nyertünk.*
*A szombati Zagreb elleni derbi lesz a 95. fellépésünk. 

Az idei szezonban lejátsszuk majd a 100. BL-találkozónkat, amellyel nincs szerencsénk, hiszen idegenben vívjuk majd a spanyol Barcelona ellen.*
*
A jelenlegi keret csúcstartója Vadkerti Attila, aki a 10. BL-szezonjára készülhet.*
*
A legtöb gólt a BL-ben 
Krivokapics Milorad szerezte, a magyar válogatott átlövő 200 találatot jegyzett.*
*
A BL-góllista élcsoportja: 
Krivokapics 200 gól, Bajusz Sándor 148, Danijel Andjelkovics 134, Luka Zvizej 133,
*
*Fero Sulc 130 (a jelenlegi keret tagja),* *Katzirz Dávid 114, Mezei Richárd 111, Valentin Ghionea 110,*
*
Vadkerti Attila 106 (a jelenlegi keret tagja).*
*
A jelenlegi keret további BL-góllistája: 
**Zubai Szabolcs 82, Ancsin Gábor 42, Buday Dániel 37, Antonio Pribanic 21, Rajko Prodanovics 20, Nagy Norbert 10, Fekete Bálint 1.*
*Öten, Jonas Larholm, Alen Blazevic, Balogh Zsolt, Kekezovics Marinko, Hegedűs Márk ha pályára lépnek a horvát fővárosban, akkor először szerepelnek a Pick Szeged csapatában a BL-ben.*
*
Larholm és Blazevic régi klubjaikban már játszottak a Bajnokok Ligájában.*
*
A Pick Szeged hétfő este már edz, csütörtök délelőtt pedig útra kel, és este már Zágrábban tréningezik.*
</right>​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

*Búcsút int a francia válogatottnak Guillaume Gille*

2012. 09. 28. 05.56 <right> 






</right>
*Nem szerepel többet a francia kézilabda-válogatottban az olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok Guillaume Gille.*A 36 éves irányító-átlövő, a szintén válogatott Bertrand Gille bátyja 1996-tól mostanáig 308 alkalommal játszott a francia nemzeti együttesben, amellyel kétszer győzött nyári játékokon (2008, 2012), kétszer vb-n (2001, 2009) és kétszer Eb-n (2006, 2010).

„Azt mondják, a legjobb dolognak is egyszer vége szakad. Itt az ideje, hogy befejezzem válogatottbeli pályafutásomat. Hosszas gondolkodás, sok eszmecsere után számomra evidens a döntés” – fogalmazott közleményében a játékos.

*Guillaume Gille tíz év hamburgi légióskodás után a nyáron tért vissza nevelőegyesületébe, a Chambérybe.



*



*
**
EGYIPTOMMAL KEZD A FÉRFI VÁLOGATOTT A VB-N*



*Négy hónap múlva, január 12-én Egyiptom együttese ellen kezd a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott a spanyolországi világbajnokságon.*




A nemzetközi szövetség szerdai tájékoztatása szerint a londoni olimpián negyedik helyen zárt Mocsai-csapat a madridi székhelyű D csoportban először a legutóbbi vb-n 14. egyiptomi, január 14-én a vb-utolsó (24.) ausztrál, másnap az ötkarikás és Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes horvát, 17-én a házigazda, tavaly vb-bronzérmes, idén Eb-4., olimpiai hetedik spanyol, majd 19-én a vb-15. algériai együttessel találkozik.

A hatosból az első négy helyezett jut tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe. Az első és második helyezett Zaragozában, a harmadik és negyedik Barcelonában, az ötödik és hatodik helyezett pedig Guadalajarában folytatja. 
*
A negyeddöntők két helyszíne is Barcelona és Zaragoza, míg a legjobb négy küzdelmeire a katalán városban kerül sor. 

A vb január 22-én zárul.*

*A magyar csapat csoportmérkőzéseinek időpontja (Madrid):

1. forduló, január 12.: Magyarország-Egyiptom 19 ó
2. forduló, január 14.: Magyarország-Ausztrália 21:15 ó
3. forduló, január 15.: Magyarország-Horvátország 21:15 ó
4. forduló, január 17.: Magyarország-Spanyolország 19 ó
5. forduló, január 19.: Magyarország-Algéria 21:15 ó
*







​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

​






*BL-izgalomban - szombaton ( MA ) Zágrábban játszunk*


*Szombaton18.30-kor - online közvetítés a delmagyar.hu-n - a 2012-2013-as Bajnokok Ligája szezon első meccsét játssza a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata.
**
Skaliczki László együttese a horvát fővárosban, az RK Zagreb ellen lép pályára.
*







Fontos meccs előtt áll szombaton (kezdés: 18.30, élőben: Digi Sport, online: delmagyar.hu) a Tisza-parti alakulat, egy jó BL-nyitány sokat jelenthet a későbbi eredmények szempontjából. Eddig nem sok sót evett meg a kétszeres magyar bajnok az 1094-ben alapított horvát fővárosban, eddig még nem sikerült nyernie idegenben. A szegedi együttesből is mindenki tisztában van a mérkőzés súlyával, éppen ezért már csütörtök kora délután a csapat útra kelt. Pénteken felhős, esős idő jellemezte a közel 800 ezres várost, szerencsére nem volt hideg, 17 fokot mutatott a a hőmérő.

Nem a megszokott a szállodában - régebben a csarnokkal szemben lakott a magyar csapat -, hanem most a Hotel International Zagrebben szállt meg a társaság. Délelőtt szabadprogram, illetve az ellenfél meccseinek a megtekintése szerepelt a programban. Szabó István csapatorvos, és Süli László a Pick masszőre jó hírekről számolt be: minden játékos egészséges, így a legerősebb kerettel veheti fel a küzdelmet a nyáron alaposan átalakult Zagreb ellen.

A nagy kérdés, hogy mennyi horvát drukker lesz a lelátón, hiszen a BL-meccsel egy időben rendezik a Dinamo Zagreb-Hajduk Split horvát futball rangadót, illetve a világhírű Cibona Zagreb is pályára lép az Adria Ligában, így kérdéses, hogy mennyi néző lesz a lelátón. Az viszont biztos, hogy népes szegedi publikum zarándokol el a meccsre, kora reggel Makó-Szeged útvonalon indult el a busz a horvát fővárosba, a Pick 95. Bajnokok Ligája meccsére.








<tbody>

</tbody>




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 30)

*Zagreb-Pick Szeged 30-27*


<right> 

</right>
*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a 2012/2013-as férfi kézilabda Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában a horvát Zágráb otthonában lépett pályára, és 30-27-es vereséget szenvedett.*
*
HC Croatia Osiguranja Zagreb-**Pick Szeged** 30-27 (15-8)*

Férfi kézilbada Bajnokok Ligája, D csoport, 1. forduló, Zagreb, Dom Sportova, 2000 néző. Vezette: I. Covalciuc, A. Covalciuc (moldávok).
*

Zagreb:* 

_*Ivic – Horvat 4/1, Stepancic 4, Spiler 5, T. Valcic 1, Skoko 3, Sprem 6. Csere: Kelentric (kapus), Matic 3, J. Valcic 3, Maric 1, Srsen, Mandalinic, Matulic.
*_
*Vezetőedző:*_ *Slavko Goluza.*_
*
Pick Szeged:
*
* Tatai – Prodanovics 6/4, Zubai 1, Czina, Buday 2, Vadkerti, Larholm 4. Csere: Mikler (kapus), Ancsin 1, Balogh 1, Blazevic 2, Sulc 4, Pribanic 4, Kekezovics 1, Nagy 1.* 
*
Vezetőedző:* *Skaliczki László.*
*
Kiállítások:* *10, ill. 2 perc.*
*
Hétméteresből: 1/1, ill. 4/4.*

A meccs előtt közel két órával érkezett a zágrábi csarnok elé a Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata. A Tisza-parti alakulatot ekkor már a szegedi drukkerek a parkolóban várták, és amint leléptek a buszról, egyből zúgott a „Pick Szeged!” kiáltás.
Bömbölt a zene a meccs előtt, egy Balic mezbe öltözött horvát repper pedig nyomta a rizsát, ami két és fél perc után hihetetlen idegesítő volt. Erre mondják: már a meccs előtt megkezdődött a lélektani hadviselés. 35 perccel a kezdés előtt jóformán több szegedi volt a lelátón, mint horvát. Évekkel ezelőtt azért ez nem így volt. Igaz a HC Croatia Osiguranje Zagreb rendesen átalakult a nyáron, kulcsjátékosok, és a horvát kézilabdázás legnagyobb alakja, Ivano Balic is távozott tőlük.
*
Eddig három zágrábi fellépése volt a Picknek, a 2012/2013-as BL-szezon nyitómeccse pedig a 95. volt az európai topsorozatban.*

Tatai, majd Ivic védett, második percben Spiler szerzett vezetést a Zágrábnak. Tonci Valcic góljára a 3. perc elején Jonas Larholm válaszolt, a svéd fiúnak ez volt első Pickben szerzett BL-találata. A szegedi találatra két hazai gól volt a válasz, az 5. percben 4-1- állt az eredményjelzőn. Sprem második találata után 5-1-náél időt kért Skaliczki László. Rendesen bealudt a csapat. A nyolcadik percben egy labdaszerzést követően Buday Dani törte meg a szegedi gólcsendet, 5-2. Minden szegedi hibát gyors góllal büntetett a Zágráb, két perc alatt zsinórban három gólt szerzett a hazai csapat: 8-2. Jött is a lelátóról a szegedi közönségtől: „Ébresztő!” Cserékkel próbálta meg Skaliczki mester felrázni a csapatot, ez részben sikerült, a 15. percben Prodanoivcs, majd Balogh Zsolt premier-góljával 8-4-re kapaszkodtunk fel. Maradt a 4 gólos különbség a 18. percre is – Alen Blazevic is túl volt ekkor az első szegedi BL-gólján –, 10-6 volt az eredmény. Meg volt minden esély arra, hogy még közelebb kerüljünk, azonban kétszer is eladtunk támadásban a labdát, egyszer pedig Pribanic hagyott ki ziccert. A Zágráb legmagasabb játékosa Luka Stepancic pedig szétlőtt bennünket. A 24. percben már 4 gólnál járt: 13-7. Nálunk Rajko Prodanivoc szerencsére minden megítélt büntetőt értékesített, talán ez volt csak dicsérhető a Picknél az első félidőben. Mikler Roland a hajrában többször is védett, de képtelenek voltunk a ziccereket értékesíteni. Pedig megvoltak! A félidőben 15-8 volt a Zágrábnak.

Prodanovics góllal indult a második félidő. Erre jött két hazai válasz. Továbbra is folytatódott a lejtmenet. A 35. perben Ancsin gólja után 18-12-re sikerült feljönnünk. A ziccerek értékesítésével továbbra is hadilábon álltunk. 40. perc: 20-14. Végre belőttük a ziccert, Pribanic volt eredményes, de a góljainkra a Zágráb mindig válaszolni tudott. Nagy Norbi első labdaérintése gól lett, 22-17 lett az eredmény. Időt is kért Zágráb (44. perc). Kekezovics is premier találattal jelezte, hogy komolyan kell vele számolni, 22-18-ra kapaszkodtunk fel. Pribanic kihagyott egy ziccert, Tonci Valcic büntetett, 23-18. -3 helyett, -5 lett a két csapat között. Lőttünk: eredménytelenül. 10 perccel a vége előtt 25-20 volt a horvát bajnoknak. Időt kért ekkor Skaliczki László vezetőedző. Hihetetlen, hogy még szerencsénk sem volt, Sulc 26-21-nél egy támadásnál elcsúszott, Sprem pedig 6. gólját szerezte. Ezután Mikler Roli két ziccert is védett, rá nem lehetett panasz. 27-22-nél Czinát kiküldték 2 percre, ekkor 6 perc volt hátra a meccsből. Nagy hajrába kezdtünk, 29-25-re feljöttünk. 3 perc volt ekkor hátra. Időt is kért Goluza. 29-25-nél a veterán Kelentric vetődve védte Sulc lövését, majd Horvát értékesítette a ziccert: 30-25. Ezzel eldőlt a meccs, hiába dobott az utolsó pillanatban még Pribanic egy remek gólt, nyert a Zágráb 30-27-re.
*
Slavko Goluza:
*
- Nagyon fontos győzelem volt ez. Gratulálok a csapatnak, köszönjük a drukkerek biztatását, sokat segítettek a fiatal csapatomnak. Láttuk, hogy a Szeged komoly szándékkal érkezett hozzánk, ezért talán egy kicsit idegesebbek is voltunk. Szerencsére jól sikerült a kezdés, a gyors indításokból könnyű gólokat szereztünk. Sikerül feltérképezni az ellenfelet, és büszke vagyok arra, hogy a Pick Szeged egyszer sem tudott kizökkenteni bennünket.
*
Skaliczki László:

*- Az első szó a gratulációé, a Zágráb alaposan meglepett bennünket. Olyan felfogásban jött ki a pályára, ami nem ismert kegyelmet. Bután játszottunk. Nem voltunk egy hullámhosszon, végig futottunk az eredmény után. A csapatot egy dologért dicséret illeti, hogy az utolsó pillanatig küzdött, így lett 30-27 az eredmény. Tudtuk, hogy a gyors indítások az erényeik. Rengeteg volt a technikai hiba, összességében csak szakaszaiban volt a kapuban olyan teljesítményt, hogy jobban fejezzük be a meccset. Sajnos a zágrábi kulcsembereket sem tudtuk kikapcsolni, meg kell vizsgálni, hogy miért nem tudtuk ezeket kivédeni.
*
Antonio Pribanic:

*- Rosszul kezdtünk, ez döntő volt. A hazai rutinos játékosok mellett a fiatalok is remekeltek. Sajnos a gyenge rajt rányomta a bélyegét a meccsre, mert nem sikerült ledolgozni az összeszedett hátrány. Megyünk tovább, ebből tanulni kell, és javítani a jövő heti szombati hazai meccsen.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)

*Montpellier-i bundabotrány - Vizsgálóbíró elé állnak az érintettek

**A montpellier-i ügyész szerint "nagyon erős a gyanú, hogy megsértették a sportetikát" a montpellier-i kézilabdázók, a május 12-én játszott, Cesson-Sévigné elleni mérkőzésükre kötött fogadások kapcsán. 

Az érintettek kedden állnak a vizsgálóbíró elé.*

*"A nyomozók azt állapították meg, nagyon erős a gyanú, hogy nem tartották tiszteletben a sportetikát a szóban forgó meccs alkalmával" *- fogalmazott hétfő délutáni sajtótájékoztatóján Brice Robin. 
Az ügyész azt is elmondta, hogy a világ egyik legjobb kézilabdázójának tartott, olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok francia Nicola Karabatic, valamint testvére, Luca élettársait fogják elsőként a rendőrök kedden átadni a vizsgálóbíróknak, akik majd döntenek arról, hogy vádat emelnek-e ellenük. Feltehetően a kihallgatott hét játékos közül is lesznek olyanok, akik ellen vádemelést kér a rendőrség, de az ügyész nem említett neveket.

*"Nagyon szoros kapcsolat alakult ki a játékosok és a fogadóirodák között. (...) Le lehet-e egy meccset (a játékosoknak) normálisan játszani, amikor ilyen jelentős összegeket tettek meg, és amikor tudták, hogy a klub vereségére fogadtak?" -* *hangsúlyozta az ügyész.*

*"Nicola Karabatic neve azért került szóba, mert 1500 eurót vett fel (egy bankjegy-automatából) és mert az élettársa az ő nevében kötött fogadást, majd felvette a nyereséget" - árulta el Brice Robin. Hozzátette, hogy hasonló dolog történt Luca Karabatic esetében is.*

A Karabatic testvérek mellett 16 további személyt vett őrizetbe a rendőrség - a Bajnokok Ligájában is érdekelt Montpellier-ből összesen hét játékost - a Paris Saint-Germain otthonában rendezett vasárnapi bajnoki mérkőzés után. Kihallgatásuk azóta is tart.

A rendőrség a 2008 óta minden évben bajnoki aranyérmes Montpellier május 12-én játszott, Cesson-Sévigné elleni meccsével összefüggésben vizsgálódik aktív és passzív korrupció, valamint a Francia Szerencsejáték (FDJ) vállalat ellen elkövetett csalás gyanújával, mivel a találkozóra gyanús fogadásokat tettek, 88 ezer eurós értékben, amellyel a nyeremény több mint 250 ezer euróra rúgott. A mérkőzést nagy meglepetésre elveszítette az addigra a bajnoki címet már elnyerő Montpellier. Egy kézilabda-mérkőzésre átlagosan ötezer eurós összegben szoktak fogadást kötni.

*Az ügyész elmondta, a Montpellier edzője, Patrice Canayer ellen semmilyen gyanú nem merült fel. 
A Cesson játékosai ugyanis hallották, amint a mérkőzés szünetében "fejmosást tartott a csapatának az öltözőben". 
Az ügyész szerint a klub két vezetője is ártatlan az ügyben.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

​





*Juniorok, ifik: öt meccs, öt győzelem!*


*Remekül kezdte a 2012/2013-as szezont a Pick Szeged junior- és ificsapata. Mindkét gárda eddig öt meccset játszott, és eddig mind az öt meccset megnyerte. 
**
A két korosztály szerdán az **FTC-PLER** otthonában lép pályára.

**Kezdjük a junior együttesel, amely öt meccsen öt győzelmet aratott, 179 gólt dobott, és csak 113-at kapott. 

Jelenleg rosszabb gólkülönbséggel a második helyen áll táblázaton.*
*
A junior csapat eredményei: 

Pick Szeged-Pécs 41-26, 
Pick Szeged-Gyöngyös 32-20, 
Kecskemét-Pick Szeged 24-32,
Pick Szeged-Cegléd 43-19, 
Vác-Pick Szeged 24-31.*
*
Házi góllista élcsoportja: 
*
*Hegedűs M. 24, 
Molnár B. 17,
Fekete B. 16, 
Stojanov 16, 
Koligyer 15, 
Tóth B. 13, 
Gidai 12.*
*
Az ificsapat a **harmadik helyen** áll, szintén csak rosszabb gólkülönbsége miatt.

Öt meccs, öt győzelem a mérlegük. 193 dobott gól, 135 kapott gól a csapat eddigi teljesítménye.*
*
Az ificsapat eredményei: 

Pick Szeged-Pécs 36-29, 
Pick Szeged-Gyöngyös 36-28, 
Kecskemét-Pick Szeged 33-43, 
Pick Szeged-Cegléd 44-21,
Vác-Pick Szeged 24-34.*
*
Házi góllista élcsoportja:

 Fodor 29,
Urbán 15, 
Patyi 15, 
Árpási 14,
Magyar 14, 
Pál 11.*
*
Szerdán (október 3.) az ifik 14 órakor, a juniorok 16 órakor idegenben az FTC-PLER otthonában lépnek pályára.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

*





*
*
A Pick Szeged csapata az FTC-PLER otthonában lépett pályára, és 12-7-es félidő után 25-21-re nyert.*

<right>*A Pick Szeged csapata az FTC-PLER otthonában lépett pályára, és 12-7-es félidő után 25-21-re nyert.*</right>


*FTC-PLER-**Pick Szeged 21-25** (7-12)*
Férfi kézilabda NB I, 6. forduló, Budapest, 600 néző. Vezeti: Andorka, Hucker.
*

FTC-PLER:
*_*
Székely - Bak 2/1, Pavlovics 2, Mazák 3, Szűcs 1, Marczinkó 3, Rév 1.

**Csere:** Auth 1, Lendvay 4, Kocsi 3, Bakos, Pálos 1. 

Vezetőedző: **Zsiga Gyula.*_
*

Pick Szeged: 
*
*Mikler - Prodanovics 3, Ancsin 1, Sulc 1, Pribanic 2, Blazevic 3, Vadkerti 1.

 Csere: Czina, Larholm 2, Balogh 8, Zubai 2, Kekezovics, Buday 2. 

Vezetőedző: Skaliczki László.*
*
Kiállítások: 4, ill. 6 perc.*
*
Hétméteresből: 1/1, ill.*

Az NB I hatodik fordulójában lejátszott meccsen – az első öt találkozót simán nyerte a Pick Szeged – nem is a védekezéssel, hanem inkább a támadásvezetéssel volt a legtöbb gond. Csakúgy, mint a horvát fővárosban, most is rengeteg technikai hiba jellemezte a kétszeres magyar bajnok játékát.

Még ezer szerencse, hogy a gyengébb kezdés után a magyar válogatott Balogh Zsolt megmutatta, hogy miért szerződtette a Pick, a jobbátlövő nyolc remek gólja is kellett végül a magabiztos sikerhez.

A kapuban Mikler Roland is válogatott formában teljesített – ziccereket fogott –, a hálóőr bravúrjai nyugtatólag hatottak a társakra, így a végén 25-21-re nyertünk.
*
Skaliczki László:
*
_- Kemény sorozatban vagyunk, nagy taktikai csata volt, komolyan felkészült a hazai csapat. Nehéz dolgunk volt, nem voltunk olyan állapotban, mint amilyenben lennünk kell. Két remek telejsítmény volt, Mikler Rolié és Balogh Zsoltié. A védkezésre nem lehetett panasz, a lerohanásaink nem műkődtek. Hamarabb ellehetett volna a meccset dönteni.
_
*Mikler Roland:
*
_– Úgy gondolom, hogy a kapott gólok számával elégedettek lehetünk, a támadás azonban nem ment, sok ziccert hibáztunk, sok technikai hibát vétettünk. Egy jó Fradi ellen nyertünk. Nem fér bele egy pici lazítás sem, így megyünk tovább, készülünk a szombati, Schaffhausen elleni meccsre._​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

*Szombaton MA 17.15-kor: Pick Szeged-Schaffhausen*


*Szombaton 17.15-kor a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában a Pick Szeged együttese a svájci Schaffhausen fogadja hazai környezetben. Jó hír, hogy minden játékosunk egészséges.

*Készülünk! Izgalommal, és várakozással. Szombat 17.15-kor a svájci Schaffhausen lesz az ellenfelünk a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában.


A Pick Szegedből minden játékos egészséges, Skaliczki László mesteredző rendelkezésére áll, így a legerősebb összeállításban léphetünk a pályára.


Nagy a várakozás a drukkerek körében is. Zágrábban közel 60 szegedi szurkoló buzdította a csapatot, és most is szépen fogytak elővételben a jegyek. 


A sajtó részéről is komoly az érdeklődés, közel 30 magyar tollforgató akkreditáltatta magát a meccsre, Svájcból ketten, Németországból és Szerbiából egy-egy újságíró érkezik a meccsre.


Zágrábban Jonas Larholm, Kekezovics Marinko, Balogh Zsolt és Alen Blazevic először szerepelt BL-meccsen a Pick Szegedben, és mind a négyen megszerezték első góljukat az európai topsorozatban szegedi színekben.


Antonio Pribanic és Rajko Prodanovics jubilált a horvát fővárosban, 25. BL-góljukat szerezték, míg Fero Sulc 134 góljával a szegedi BL házi góllistán Krivokapics (200 gól) és Bajusz (148) mögött Andjelkoviccsal közösen már a 3. helyen áll.

*
A jelenlegi keret BL-góllistája:

Sulc 134, Vadkerti 106, Zubai 83, Ancsin 43, Buday 39, Prodanovics 26, Pribanic 25, Nagy 11, Larholm 4, Blazevic 2, Balogh és Kekezovics 1-1.*


*
Csütörtökön játszották: 

Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)-Croatia Zagreb (horvát) 27-27 (14-11)*
*

Az állás: 

1. Croatia Zagreb 3 pont/2 mérkőzés,

2. FC Barcelona 2/1 (33-23), 

3. Füchse Berlin 2/1 (29-25), 

4. Dinamo Minszk 1/2,

5. Pick Szeged 0/1 (27-30), *

*6. Schaffhausen 0/1 (23-33)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 7)

*Szenzációs meccsen vertük a Schaffhausen*

*Csapatunk 30-29-re győzte le a svájci Schaffhausent - szenzációs meccsen!
*
*Pick Szeged-Kadetten Schaffhausen 30-29 (12-14)*

Velux kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája, D. csoport, 2. forduló. Szeged, újszegedi sportcsarnok, 2500 néző. Vezeti: Thierry Dentz, Denis Reibel (franciák).
*
Pick Szeged: 
*
*Mikler - Prodanovics 3 (1), Buday, Blazevic 4, Czina, Pribanic 1, Vadkerti. 

Csere: Tatai (kapus), Balogh 1, Larholm 4, Sulc 11 (2), Zubai 4, Ancsin 1, Kekezovics 1, Nagy.
*
 *Edző*:* Skaliczki László.*
*Kadetten Schaffhausen:* 

_*Vaskevicius - Pendic 5 (1), Starczan 4 (1), Jurca 1, Ursic 3, Tominec 3, Dissinger 5. 

Csere: Prieto, Bucher, Stojanovics 5, Emrich, Göpfert 2, Mamic 1, Cvijetic.
*_
_* Edző: *__*Petr Hrachovec.*_
*
Kiállítás*: 12 perc, ill. 12 perc.
*
Hétméteres*: 8/3, ill. 4/3.

*
Skaliczki László:* 

- Egy nagyon szép mérkőzését láthattunk, ahol mindkét csapat sokat és viszonylag jól lőtt. Mi a hetesek értékesítésével kilógtunk ebből. Nem volt sok technikai hibánk, mégis mindig azokat megbüntette a Kadetten. A mérkőzés kimenetelét nagyban meghatározta az, hogy a kiállításokat ki hogyan használta ki, illetve vészelte át. A végjátékban Dobojban hasonló helyzetben ikszekre mentettünk meccseket, most hasonló helyzetben a győzelmet vívtuk ki. Néhányan BL Final Fourosnak tartanak minket, ettől még egy kicsit messze vagyunk. Fontos győzelem volt, köszönöm a közönségnek a buzdítást!

*
Vadkerti Attila:
* 
- Igaza volt az ellenfél mesterének, amikor azt mondta, mindkét csapat már korábban is megnyerhette volna a meccset. Gratulálok az ellenfélnek, viszont örülök annak, hogy ezen a hitchcocki meccsen végül nekünk volt szerencsénk és happy enddel végződött a találkozó.

*Petr Hrahovec:
*
- Nehéz értékelnem ezt a mérkőzést, a játék alapján megérdemeltünk volna legalább egy pontot. Egy nagyon jó meccset játszottunk, meg kell dicsérnem a csapatomat, morálisan is helyt álltunk. Nagyon jól védett a kapusunk, ebből sok kontrát tudtunk indítani, amiket többnyire sikerült is befejeznünk. Az ilyen szoros meccseken, amikor egy-két gólon múlik, akkor nagyon fontos, hogy ne vétsünk technikai hibákat. Sajnos nem tudtuk kihasználni a kettős előnyünket a mérkőzés végén.

*Andrija Pendic: 
*
- Nagyon kemény meccset játszottunk egy fantasztikus atmoszférájú csarnokban. A legjobbat hoztuk ki magunkból, a végjátékban sajnos nem volt szerencsénk.
*Korábban*
Készülünk! Izgalommal, és várakozással. Szombat 17.15-kor a svájci Schaffhausen lesz az ellenfelünk a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában.


A Pick Szegedből minden játékos egészséges, Skaliczki László mesteredző rendelkezésére áll, így a legerősebb összeállításban léphetünk a pályára.


Nagy a várakozás a drukkerek körében is. Zágrábban közel 60 szegedi szurkoló buzdította a csapatot, és most is szépen fogytak elővételben a jegyek. 



A sajtó részéről is komoly az érdeklődés, közel 30 magyar tollforgató akkreditáltatta magát a meccsre, Svájcból ketten, Németországból és Szerbiából egy-egy újságíró érkezik a meccsre.


Zágrábban Jonas Larholm, Kekezovics Marinko, Balogh Zsolt és Alen Blazevic először szerepelt BL-meccsen a Pick Szegedben, és mind a négyen megszerezték első góljukat az európai topsorozatban szegedi színekben.


Antonio Pribanic és Rajko Prodanovics jubilált a horvát fővárosban, 25. BL-góljukat szerezték, míg Fero Sulc 134 góljával a szegedi BL házi góllistán Krivokapics (200 gól) és Bajusz (148) mögött Andjelkoviccsal közösen már a 3. helyen áll.

*
A jelenlegi keret BL-góllistája:* 

*Sulc 134, Vadkerti 106, Zubai 83, Ancsin 43, Buday 39, Prodanovics 26, Pribanic 25, Nagy 11, Larholm 4, Blazevic 2, Balogh és Kekezovics 1-1.*


*
Csütörtökön játszották: 
*
*Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)-Croatia Zagreb (horvát) 27-27 (14-11)*
*
Az állás:* 
*
1. Croatia Zagreb 3 pont/2 mérkőzés, 

2. FC Barcelona 2/1 (33-23), 

3. Füchse Berlin 2/1 (29-25), 

4. Dinamo Minszk 1/2, 

5.  Pick Szeged 0/1 (27-30), 

6. Schaffhausen 0/1 (23-33)*

*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

​





*Rajko Prodanovics győztes gólja*


2012. 10. 07. 19.05 <right> 

</right>
*A mérkőzés után Rajko Prodanovics, a Pick Szeged szerb válogatott szélsője nagyon boldog volt. Miközben Peter kisfia már ott volt a kezében, beszélgettünk vele.*
A mérkőzés után Rajko Prodanovics, a Pick Szeged szerb válogatott szélsője nagyon boldog volt. Miközben Peter kisfia már ott volt a kezében, beszélgettünk vele.
– Nem ment nekem sem a játék, így örülök annak, hogy végül sikerült győztes gólt szereznem. Éreztem és láttam, hogy Vadkerti Attila kisodródott helyzetben van, így egyből elindultam, hogy passzoljon. Már többször csináltunk ilyen kínai figurát, az pedig külön öröm, hogy ilyen kiélezett helyzetben is bemertük vállalni ezt. Az pedig külön pikantéria, hogy ezzel nyertünk. Életem gólja? Most igen, mert nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy nyertünk. Ebből a sikerből kell önbizalmat és erőt merítenünk, és akkor jöhetnek a további győzelmek is. Nem voltam teljesen egészséges, fájt a hasfalam, de a siker sokat gyógyított rajtam. Peter fiam? Jó érzés látni őt az anyukájával a lelátón, mindig megdobban a szívem, amikor megpillantom őket. Büszke édesapa vagyok, még nagyobb erőbedobásra ösztönöznek mindketten – nyilatkozta Rajko Prodanovics.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 10)

*Változott a Veszprém elleni mérkőzésünk időpontja*


*A televíziós közvetítés miatt megváltozott a Veszprém elleni mérkőzésünk időpontja. 

A találkozóra **október 28-án (vasárnap) 12:20-tól kerül sor Szegeden** a Városi Sportcsarnokban. 
A magyar bajnokság legjobban várt mérkőzését az RTL Klub közvetíti.



*





*Szerda, 17 órakor: Pick-Balatonfüred*

Csapatunk eddig hat meccset játszott a férfi kézilabda NB I-ben, és mind a hat találkozóját megnyerte. Jelenleg a 2. helyen állunk 12 ponttal, csak rosszabb gólkülönbségünk miatt vagyunk másodikok.

<right>*Szerda 17 órakor hazai pályán, az újszegedi sportcsarnokban fogadjuk a Balatonfüred együttesét az NB I 7. fordulójában. *</right>
Szerda 17 órakor az újszegedi sportcsarnokban a Balatonfüred lesz az ellenfelünk. A Balaton-parti együttes a 2008/2009-es idényben jutott fel a legmagasabb ligába. Eddig nyolcszor mérkőztünk velük, és hétszer nyertünk, egyszer pedig kikaptunk.

Hazai pályán a Pick mindig remekelt, a négy lejátszott meccsen fölényesen nyert. Az elmúlt két bajnokságban idegenben szenvedtünk meg, tavaly 23-22-re nyertünk, két éve pedig 22-21-re kikaptunk.
*
Eredmények, 2008/2009, szegedi szempontól:* 

*33-21 (otthon), 25-21 (idegenben). *
*
2009/2010: 34-23 (o), 36-25 (i).*

 *2010/2011:* *28-18 (o), 21-22 (i). *
*
2011/2012:**33-18 (o), 23-22 (i).*

A 2012/2013-as idényben öt meccsen három győzelmet (Vác: 27-24, Pécs - idegenben -: 31-23, Orosháza: 24-23, egy döntetlent (FTC: 26-26), és egy vereséget (Csurgón: 23-18) könyvelhetett el a Balatonfüred. 

*Eddig 126 gólt szereztek, és 119-et kaptak.
*
A horvát átlövő, Josip Sandrk a legeredményesebb játékosuk, eddig 31 gólt szerzett.

A Pickből Rajko Prodanovics vezeti az NB I-es góllistát, eddig 38 gólt jegyzett, Jonas Larholm a negyedik helyen áll, 31 góljával.

Szerencsére mindenki rendben, Vadkerti Attila térde kicsit fáj, de a kapitány edzett a társakkal. A Pick Szeged kedden két foglalkozáson vesz részt.

A Füred elleni meccsre 1500 forintba kerül a belépő, a bajnoki előtt már lehet belépőt vásárolni a vasárnapi Füchse Berlin elleni BL-meccsre. A pénztár 16 órától lesz nyitva!

​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Október 10)

Sziasztok nem tudja nekem valaki megmodnani hol találhatom meg a nöi kézilabda bajnokok ligaja 2012-2013-as kiírísát?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 11)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Sziasztok nem tudja nekem valaki megmodnani hol találhatom meg a nöi kézilabda bajnokok ligaja 2012-2013-as kiírísát?



Szia!

Egyszer már feltettem a férfiakéval együtt, de megkeresem és felteszem!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 11)

*Pick Szeged-Balatonfüred 38-25*


<right> 

</right>
*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata az NB I 7. fordulójában remek játékkal, 38-25-re nyert a Balatonfüred ellen az újszegedi sportcsarnokban.
*
A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata az NB I 7. fordulójában remek játékkal, 38-25-re nyert a Balatonfüred ellen az újszegedi sportcsarnokban.
*

Pick Szeged**-Balatonfüred **38-25** (21-9)*

NB I-es férfi kézilabda-mérkőzés, 7. forduló, újszegedi sportcsarnok, 1000 néző. Vezette: Baranyi, Szloska.
*
Pick Szeged:

MIKLER – PRODANOVICS 5, Ancsin 3, SULC 2, LARHOLM 4, Pribanic 3, Kekezovics 3.

Csere: Tatai (kapus), Czina, Blazevic 1, ZUBAI4, Buday 3, NAGY N. 5, Vadkerti, Balogh 4/1, Hegedűs 1.

Vezetőedző: Skaliczki László.*
*

Balatonfüred: 

Szathmári – Hornyák 2, KOVÁCS 5, Sandrk 3, Pásztor 1, Kemény 4, Oscar. 

Csere: Zdolik 2, Lelkes, Gerdán, Németh 1, FALUVÉGI 4, Nagy D. 1, Pulay 2. 

Vezetőedző: Sótonyi László.*
*
Kiállítások: 6, ill. 4 perc.*
*
Hétméteresből: 1/1, ill. 1/0.*


Szeptember hónap legjobbjának megválasztott Rajko Prodanovics szerezte a meccs első gólját. A bajnoki előtt a a szerb válogatott szélős Mezei Richárdtól vehetett át ajándékot, illetve dr. Szűcs Ernő Péter a Vác elleni meccsen 400. NB I-es meccsén dirigáló Skaliczki László mesteredzőt is megajándékozta a klub vezetése.

Rajko Prodanovics és a Pick is remekül kezdte a meccset, a 7. percben ő már 3 gólnál járt, pedig 5-nél, így 5-2 volt ide. A 10. percben még tovább nőtt a különbség, ekkor 7-3 állt az eredményjelzőn. Sőt, Prodanovics és Kekezovics ziccere után a 11. percben már 9-3 volt az állás. Robogott a csapatunk, Zubai Szabi zsinórban kétszer is a kapuba talált, 13-5 lett az eredmény. Remekül védekeztünk, Mikler Roli jól védett, ennek volt köszönhető a magabiztos vezetés. „Játszik a csapat!” - skandálta a szegedi közönség. 20 másodperc múlva pedig számolhatott, a 20. percben 15-5 volt a Pick Szegednek. Remekül játszott a csapat! Ancsin hasonlóan Zubaihoz kétszer egymás után vette be Szathmári hálóját, így 17-5 lett az eredmény. A félidőben is maradt ez a különbség: 21-9.

Jól játszott a Pick a második játékrészben is, Balogh, Nagy, Larholm okos gólokat szerzett, így még nagyobb lett a különbség. Fero Sulc most nem a gólszerzéssel, hanem a gólpasszokkal jeleskedett, tuti helyzetekbe hozta a társakat, így a vége magabiztos győzelem volt a Balatonfüred ellen.

*A Pick Szeged vasárnap 16 órakor a Berlin együttesét fogadja a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligája harmadik fordulójában.*


​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Október 11)

Szia ha fenn van itt a forumon akkor nem kell vissza olvasok majd es megkeresem, de azert koszike.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 12)

*Ukrajnában hangol az Eb-re a női válogatott
*
2012. 10. 12. 05.56 
​<right>




</right>​<right>
</right>
*
A decemberben rendezendő szerbiai Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar női kézilabda-válogatott november végén részt vesz a kijevi Turcsin Kupán, amelyen a csoportkörben a házigazdákkal és a macedónokkal mérkőzik meg.
**

A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a magyar együttes az ukrán szövetség meghívására utazik Kijevbe, s a zárónapon helyosztót játszik majd az orosz, a holland, vagy a cseh gárdával.


A Turcsin Kupa programja (magyar idő szerint):

november 22., csütörtök:

Oroszország-Hollandia 15 ó
Ukrajna-Macedónia 17:30

november 23., péntek:

Csehország-Oroszország 15 ó
Magyarország-Ukrajna 17


november 24., szombat:

Macedónia-Magyarország 15 ó
Hollandia-Csehország 17


november 25., vasárnap:

az 5. helyért (A-csoport 3. - B-csoport 3.) 9:30 ó

a 3. helyért (A-csoport 2. - B-csoport 2.) 11:15

döntő (A-csoport 1. - B-csoport 1.) 13
​**

*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 14)

*Simán nyert a Győr a BL-ben, a Balatonfüred és a Tatabánya kikapott az EHF Kupában
*
2012. 10. 14. 05.38 

<right>



</right>​<right>
</right>
*Az előző idényben finalista Győri Audi ETO KC a horvát Koprivnica elleni sima, ötgólos győzelemmel kezdte meg szereplését a női kézilabda BL-ben.
*
A Győr a hetedik percben - 0-2 után - talált be először, addig háromszor a kapufa mentett a vendégkapus helyett. A rohanásban az ETO a 13. percben érte utol a kaproncai alakulatot (5-5), ám ettől nem nyugodott meg, továbbra is rengeteg hiba jellemezte Ambros Martin együttesének játékát.

A spanyol edző a tehetetlenséget látva a 19. percben, 5-7-nél időt kért. Ennek hatására gyorsan egyenlő lett az állás, és ekkor a horvátok próbálták rendezni a sorokat. A győri lendületet azonban már nem tudták megtörni, így a 23. percben először tudott vezetni az egyébként esélyesebb házigazda csapat. A szünet előtti utolsó 11 percet 6-0-ra hozta a Győr, amely tripla emberelőnyben (!) zárta az első, illetve kezdte a második félidőt. A vendégektől a nyitó játékrészben csak Damnjanovic (5) és Tatari (2) volt eredményes.

A szünetet követően megint előjöttek a korábbi hibák, emiatt nem nőtt a különbség. A Koprivnica azonban hiába tett kísérletet a felzárkózásra, annyira nem volt erős, hogy ez sikerüljön neki. Negyedórával a vége előtt, 18-15-ös állásnál a vendégek edzője időt kért, de ez sem hozott fordulatot.

Az ETO - a sok rontás ellenére - magabiztosan őrizte előnyét, a hajrában pedig már az összpontosítással sem volt gond, így alakult ki az ötgólos siker. A végső győzelemre is esélyesek közé sorolt Győr jövő szombaton Kolozsváron lép pályára a helyi Jolidon Cluj vendégeként. A csoportból az első két helyezett jut a középdöntőbe, a harmadik átkerül a KEK-be.

Az előző két KEK-sorozatot megnyerő FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria vasárnap 14 órakor az orosz Dinamo Volgograd vendége lesz. A zöld-fehérek öt év elteltével szerepelnek ismét a BL főtábláján, céljuk a nyolc közé, azaz a középdöntőbe jutás.

*Női Bajnokok Ligája, B-csoport, 1. forduló:*

*GYŐRI AUDI ETO-**PODRAVKA KOPRIVNICA** 24-19 (11-7),
*
*Győr, játékvezetők: Gousko, Repkin (fehéroroszok)*


*GYŐR:
Lunde-Haraldsen, Herr O. (kapusok), Amorim 5, Görbicz 4 (2), Hornyák D., Korsós, Kovacsics 1, Lekics 3, Löke 3, Orbán A. 3, Radicsevics 2, Rédei-Soós 1, Sirián, Szepesi 2, Tervel
*

_*KOPRIVNICA: 
Jelcic, Zderic, Kapitanovic (kapusok), A. Covic 2, Z. Covic 3, Damjanovic 9 (4), Dragisic, Gace, Horvat 1, Milanovic- Litre 1, Pongrac, Pusic-Koroljevic 1, Senvald, Tatari 3, Vida*_

*Kiállítások: 2, ill. 12 perc 
Hétméteresek: 4/2, ill. 5/4*


*Vasárnap játsszák:*

*Krim Ljubljana (szlovén)-Cluj (román) 19:30
*

*A Balatonfüred és a Tatabánya is kikapott az EHF Kupában*

A Balatonfüred a szerb Vojvodina otthonában, míg a Tatabánya saját pályáján a norvég Elverumtól kapott ki a legjobb 32 közé jutásért zajló párharca első, szombati felvonásán.

A visszavágót mindkét együttes nehéz helyzetből kezdi majd, de a Balatonfürednek valamivel könnyebb a dolga, mivel hazai környezetben dolgozhatja le hátrányát, míg a tatabányaiak Norvégiában lépnek pályára a jövő hétvégén.

*Férfi EHF Kupa, a 32 közé jutásért, 1. mérkőzés:

Vojvodina (szerb)-Balatonfüred 29-25 (12-11)

A visszavágót jövő szombaton 18 órától rendezik Balatonfüreden.
*
*
Tatabánya-Grundfos - Elverum (norvég) 23-27 (10-13)

A visszavágót jövő vasárnap 18 órától játsszák Norvégiában.



VASÁRNAPI MÉRKŐZÉSEK:

**Sportklub
**
**15:15 ó** Női** EHF-kupa, Érd -** Gorodnicsanka


**Digisport 1

**13:55 ó **női **Bajnokok Ligája, Dinamo Volgograd-Ferencváros*
*
**15:45 ó ** férfi **Bajnokok Ligája, Pick Szeged-**Füsche Berlin

**17:45 ó **férfi **Bajnokok Ligája, **Atlético Madrid**-MKB Veszprém*
*
*
*
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*Pick Szeged-Füchse Berlin 22-29*

<right>
</right>*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata 29-22-es vereséget szenvedett a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligája D csoportjának harmadik fordulójában a Füchse Berlin együttese ellen.**


Pick Szeged**-Füchse Berlin 22-29 (14-14)*

Velux férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája, D. csoport, 3. forduló. Szeged, újszegedi sportcsarnok, 3800 néző. Vezette: Andre Hansen, Oistein Pettersen (norvégok).
*
**SZEGED:**

Mikler, Tatai (kapusok), Ancsin 4, Balogh 5, Blazsevics 2, Buday 2, Czina, Hegedűs, Kekezovics, Larholm 2, Nagy, Pribanic, Prodanovics 2, Sulc 3, Vadkerti, Zubai 2. 

Edző: Skaliczki László.


BERLIN: 

Heinevetter 1, Stochl (kapusok), Bult 2 (1), Christophersen 6, Igropulo 2, Jaszka 3, Laen 1, Löffler, Lund, Nincevic 7 (1), Pevnov 2, Richtwien 2, Romero 3, Sellin, Spoljaric. 

Edző: Dagur Sigurdsson.*
*Hétméteres: - illetve 3/2.*
*Kiállítás: 8 perc, illetve 10 perc.
*

*Skaliczki László:

- Tudtuk, hogy nagyon nehéz mérkőzés lesz, az is volt. Azt a taktikus játékot játszotta a Füchse, amelyet már tavaly is láthattunk tőlük. Sajnos a félidei lélektani előnyt pillanatok alatt eladtuk, még mindig türelmetlenül játszunk, és nagyon sok esélyt adunk az ellenfélnek, így a berlinieknek is. A második játékrészben nem működött igazán a támadójátékunk, csak erőlködtünk. A kulcsembereink remélem, jobban fognak a jövőben játszani. Bízom abban, tovább tudjuk tökéletesíteni a csapatjátékot.*
*
Dagur Sigurdsson: 

- Jó meccset játszottunk a Szegeddel, nagyon örülünk a győzelemnek. Az egész szezonban most játszottunk a legjobban. A védelmünk végre összeállt, különösen a második félidőben. Heinevetter nagyszerűen védett. Az emberhátrányos gólokat jó lett volna elkerülni.*

*
Vadkerti Attila: 

- Gratulálok a Füchsének, ugyanakkor úgy gondolom, csalóka az eredmény. Nem véletlenül örültek ennyire a berlinieket. Ezekből a mérkőzésekből nagyon sokat kell tanulnunk. Ők sokkal több ilyen kiélezett meccset játszanak a Bundesligában.*
*

Markus Bult: - 

Nagyon agresszíven játszott a Szeged, és a csodálatos közönsége is hajszolta, így nehezen tudtunk előnyt szerzeni. A második félidőben aztán elsősorban Heinevetter védéseivel felül tudtunk kerekedni.




*



*

Volgográdban gázolt a Fradi, az Érd kettős győzelemmel jutott tovább*

2012. 10. 15. 07.01 <right> 

</right>
*Az FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria lehengerlő, 37-22-es győzelmet aratott vasárnap az orosz Dinamo Volgográd otthonában a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája nyitókörében.*
Az FTC - amely öt év után szerepel ismét a BL főtábláján - az előző két KEK-sorozatban diadalmaskodott, és tavasszal a Volgográdot is könnyedén búcsúztatta a KEK-elődöntőben. 

 A hazaiak kissé "bennmaradtak" az öltözőben, és a zöld-fehérek 6-0-ás rohamát követően edzőjük időt kért. A folytatásban sem volt azonos szinten a két csapat, fokozatosan nőtt a különbség. Jellemző, hogy a szünetig a Volgográd még csak egyszámjegyű góltermésnél, az FTC pedig már húsz fölött járt.

A második játékrészben sem sok minden változott, a ferencvárosiak cseresora is tartotta a különbséget a helyenként ötlettelenül játszó Dinamo ellen.

A nyolc közé, azaz a középdöntőbe jutást megcélzó FTC jövő vasárnap a kvartett legerősebb tagját, a norvég Larvikot fogadja Dabason. A skandináv gárda a nyitómeccsén 39-31-re nyert otthon a svéd Sdvehof ellen. Vélhetően utóbbi együttessel versenyez majd Elek Gábor együttese a továbbjutásért.

*Női Bajnokok Ligája, C-csoport, 1. forduló:

DINAMO VOLGOGRÁD-FTC RAIL CARGO HUNGARIA 21-37 (9-23), 

Volgográd, játékvezetők: Florescu, Duta (románok).

VOLGOGRÁD:
 
Tyimosenkova, Fomina (kapusok), Avdekova, Csernova, Dansina 2, Divak, Dmitrijeva 3, Goncsarova13, Grebenkina 4, Jacenko, Khmyrova 6, Makejeva 1, Milova 1, Pidpalova, Sztyepanova, Vedekina 4 (4)

FTC: 

Abramovics, Pastrovics (kapusok), Cifra 2, Dajka, Deáki, Kocsis, Kovacsicz 4, Lukács, Pena 6 (4), Such, Szamoránsky P. 3, Szarka 2, Szekerczés 1 (1), Szucsánszki 6, Tomori 8, Vérten 4, Zácsik 1

Kiállítások: 10, ill. 8 perc 
Hétméteresek: 4/4, ill 6/5*

*
Kettős győzelemmel ment tovább az Érd az EHF Kupában*

*Szabó Edina együttese - ezúttal pályaválasztóként - 31-23-ra nyert vasárnap Budaörsön a fehérorosz Gorodnyicsanka ellen. *

A vendégek, akik lemondtak a pályaválasztói jogukról, pénteken 46-25-re kaptak ki. A Siófok-Galérius Fürdő a 32 között csatlakozik a mezőnyhöz.

*Női EHF Kupa, a 32 közé jutásért, visszavágó:

ÉTV-Érd - Gorodnyicsanka (fehérorosz)31-23 (16-11)*

*Továbbjutott: az Érd, kettős győzelemmel.
*
_*Az érdi alakulat a francia Metz együttesével találkozik novemberben. *_



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 16)

*Szeged-Győr-Bécs-Minszk*


*Csapatunk **csütörtök 17.30-kor** Minszkben lép pályára a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában. 
A Pick Szeged együttese már kedden útra kel, az éjszakát Győrben tölti, majd szerdán Bécsből repül a fehérorosz fővárosba.*


Csütörtök 17.30-kor a negyedik meccsünk következik a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában. A Pick Szeged idegenben, a Dinamo Minszk otthonában lép pályára. Két éve, 2010 október 2-án már játszottunk a belorusz fővárosban, akkor a Dinamo 33-29-re legyőzött bennünket.

Ez lesz a két csapat 3. fellépése a BL-ben, nekünk pedig a 98. találkozónk.

Már kedd délben útra kel a csapat, az éjszakát Győrben tölti a Pick, majd szerda délelőtt Bécsből repül Minszkbe, ahol este edzésen vesz részt a társaság.
*

További eredmények a D csoportból: 

**Barcelona** (spanyol)–Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz) **25–24** (12–13), 

**Kadetten Schaffhausen** (svájci)–CO Zagreb (horvát)** 28–27** (16–15).*

*A D csoport állása*
*
1. Barcelona 3 3 0 0 92 – 70 6*
*
2. Berlin 3 2 0 1 81 – 81 4*
*
3. Zagreb 3 1 1 1 84 – 82 3*
_*
4. Pick Szeged 3 1 0 2 79 – 88 2*_
*
5. Schaffhausen 3 1 0 2 80 – 90 2*
*
6. Minszk 3 0 1 2 76 – 81 1*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 16)

​

*Elhunyt Török Bódog, a női kéziválogatott legendás kapitánya

*








*Elhunyt Török Bódog, az 1965-ös világbajnokságon aranyérmes női kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya. 

November 2-án lett volna 89 éves.
*

*
Török Bódog játékosként az NB I-ben szerepelt, majd az ugyancsak NB I-es Goldberger SE női csapatának edzője lett. A női válogatott szövetségi kapitányává 1955-ben nevezték ki és 1978-ig töltötte be ezt a posztot.
*



*

*





*

Ezen idő alatt az 1965-ös (nagypályás) világbajnokságon arany-, 1957-ben ezüst-, 1971-ben, 1975-ben és 1978-ban bronzérmes lett az együttes, amely az 1976-os montreali olimpián ugyancsak a dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott fel. 

Ezt követően a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség elnökségi tagja, 1981-től a női válogatott szaktanácsadója, 1983 és 1987 között a Kézilabdázás című szaklap szerkesztője volt.
*



*Török Bódogot a Magyar Kézilabda Szövetség saját halottjának tekinti.


*

*Az aranykapitánynak, Török Bódog mesternek – jellemző módon – a Mester utcai felsőkereskedelmi iskolában Molnár Zoltán volt a testnevelő tanára, aki megkedveltette vele a sportot.

Nála azért kell egy mondat erejéig megállnunk, mert a műhelyéből temérdek válogatott sportoló került ki. Török Bódog több klubban kézilabdázott, ezek közül a Kispestre és a Budapesti Levente Egyletre emlékezett a legszívesebben.*
*
A sportág mélyebb tudományát akkor ismerte meg, amikor Kolos Ferenc szövetségi kapitány, a Testnevelési Főiskola tanára lett az edzője. 

Példaképének Varga Jenőt választotta, aki ugyancsak a főiskola tanára volt. Egy súlyos sérülés miatt – szalagszakadást szenvedett – megszakadt játékosi karrierje, de a kézilabdától továbbra sem távolodott el.*
*Edzőként a Kispest női csapatánál próbálgatta a szárnyait, ekkor 1947-et írtak. A következő állomás a Goldberger nagypályás együttese volt, de ekkor már utánpótlás-neveléssel is foglalkozott: három-négy csapat ifjú tagjai lesték a szavát.

*




*
A nagy kiugrás 1955-ben következett – ekkor bízták meg a női válogatott irányításával, amit 1978-ig hihetetlen energiával, szívvel és lélekkel végzett. 


Ezek az esztendők aranybetűkkel íródtak a magyar kézilabdában. Női csapatai 1957 és 1978 között – az 1965-ben Dortmundban nyert világbajnoki cím mellett – 


*



*

olimpiai harmadik helyezést szereztek Montrealban (1976), valamint vb-ken ezüst- (1957) és bronzérmeket (1971, 1975, 1976.*
*
Elképesztő sorozata – amelyről mindig szerényen beszélt – aligha utolérhető: 

303-szor ült a válogatott kispadján, és csapata 186-szor nyert, 69-szer döntetlent ért el, illetve csupán 48-szor kapott ki.*
*
A válogatottban 23 éven át legalább száz játékos leste, szinte itta Török Bódog minden szavát, tanácsát, utasítását. 
Akkor is hűséges maradt a kézilabdához, amikor elköszönt a válogatott kerettől, hiszen a nyolcvanas években a szövetségben dolgozott, a sportág hasznára kamatoztatta a tapasztalatait. 

Szaklapot (Kézilabdázás) írt és szerkesztett, a kilencvenes években pedig még aktívan edzősködött: egy-egy alacsonyabb osztályú csapat mellett a Nosztalgia-válogatott gyakorlásait vezette. 


*



* 


NYUGODJÉK BÉKÉBEN!

*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)

*Túl az edzésen a Pick Szeged - Larholm várakozása*

<right>

</right>
*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata csütörtök 17.30-kor a Dinamo Minszk ellen lép pályára idegenben a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában.
*
Miközben a csapat már túl van az edzésen, és lassan taktikai értekezletre megy, Jonas Larholmmal beszélgettünk, miközben Süli László, a Pick masszőre kezelésbe vette svéd játékosunkat.
*
Jonas Larholm:
*
- Kemény meccsre számítok, itt a Dinamo nagyon erős, hazai pályán jók. Ha 100 százalékosan teljesítünk akkor, nyerhetünk. Játszottam már itt az Aalborggal, akkor sajnos kikaptunk. Kicsit más ország ez, de voltam már ilyen helyzetben. Ez is a kézilabdáról szól, így a külső körülményekkel nem foglalkozom. Bízom benne, hogy megtalálom magam a játékban, mert az elmúlt meccseken nem ment a játék, de azért dolgozom, hogy újból jó legyek, a csapat segítségére legyek. Csapatként kell dolgoznunk, és mindent ezért alá kell rendelnünk, egymásért küzdeni, kiszolgálni és akkor meglehet a siker.

A Pick Szeged Győr-Bécs-Minszk útvonalon érkezett meg Fehéroroszország fővárosába. Esett az eső, rossz volt az idő. Délután edzett a Pick, a megszokott egykori jégcsarnokban. Szerencsére a pálya alatt most nincs jég, két éve volt. Mindenki jól van, Czina József sérülése is rendbe jött. A Pick után közvetlenül edzett Dinamo Minszk.

A hazai csapatban ismerőst üdvözölhettünk, Igor Rapovec egykor a kapusunk volt, immár évek óta a Minszk kapusedzője.
*
Csütörtök 17.30-kor kezdődik a meccs, a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligája D csoportjának 4. fordulójában.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 19)

*Dinamo Minszk-Pick Szeged 29-24*


*A Pick Szeged férfi kézilabdacsapata a Dinamo Minszk otthonában lépett pályára a Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligájában. A fehérorosz csapat a félidőben 29-24-re nyert ellenünk.
**
HC Dinamo Minszk-Pick Szeged 29-24 (17-10)*

Velux EHF Bajnokok Ligája, D csoport, 4. csoport, Minszk, Palace of Sport, 2500 néző. Vezette: Din, Dinu (románok).
*

Dinamo: 
*
*Bogdanov - Rutenka 4, Sztetszura 1, Brovka 1, Atman 3/1, Babicsev 3, Doroscsuk 2. 

Csere:Mijatovics (kapus), Onufrijenko 5, Nyikolenko, Sevaljevics 9/6, Skopincev 1. 

Vezetőedző: Szergij Bebesko.*
*

Pick Szeged: 

Tatai – Prodanovics 2, Balogh 2, Sulc 1, Larholm 4/1, Zubai 4, Vadkerti 1. 

Csere: Mikler (kapus), Czina, Ancsin 2, Blazevic 3, Buday 1/1, Nagy, Kekezovics 2, Pribanic 2. 

Vezetőedző: Skaliczki László.*
*
Kiállítások: 8, ill. 8 perc.*
*
Hétméteresből: 8/7, ill. 3/2.*


Rajko Prodanovics góljával a Pick szerzett vezetést, sőt Frantisek Sulc találata után is nálunk volt az előny, 1-2. Onufrijenko azonban elkapta a fonalat, 6. percben már a Dinamo vezetett 4-2-re. Jött Csiro Blazevic, majd Zubai Szabi, egyenlítettünk, 4-4 (9. perc).

Hiába sikerült egalizálni az eredményt, a Dinamo 6-4-re megint meglépett. Időt is kért a 11. percben Skaliczki-mester. Nem sokat használt, Prodanovics kihagyott egy hetest, a Minszk a 15. percben 9-5-re vezetett.

Nem sikerült semmi sem támadásban, a Minszk pedig száguldott: 12-7. Buday hetesből közelebb lopta a csapatot (12-8). Akadozott rendesen a gépezett, míg mi hibáztunk, a Dinamo nem, így a félidőben: 17-10.

Balogh Zsolt góljával indult a második félidő, Ancsin még közelebb lophatta volna a Szegedet, de blokkolták, az ellentámadásból pedig gólt és két percet kapott a Pick. A 35. percben 19-13 állt az eredményjelzőn. Az első félidőben összeszedett hátrány sehogyan sem akart csökkenni, a 

Minszknek mindig volt válasza a Pick-gólra. A 44. percben zsinórban 2 gólt szereztünk: 23-18. Öt lett „csak” közte.
Sőt, Mikler védése után támadhattunk, azonban az akciót nem sikerült góllal befejeznünk. Egy perc múlva viszont Blazevic szaggatta szét a hálót, 23-19 (46. perc). Időt is kért a Minszk. Szerencsén sem volt, az 54. percben 26-22-nél Kekezovics lövése a kapufa élőről vágódott vissza. Az 56. percban Larholm gólja után 26-23 volt az eredmény. Kétszer támadhattunk, kétszer eladtuk a labdát...

A hazaiak kaptak egy hetest, amit belőttek, így nyugodtabbak lehettek a hajrában. 28-24-nél időt kért a Pick. 2 és fél perc volt hátra. Elrontottuk a támadást, a Dianmo „ráült” a labdára, így megnyerte a meccset 30-24-re.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 20)

*A BL-győztes Kielt is legyőzte a Veszprém, 

**
*





<right>* A magyar bajnok Veszprém szinte végig vezetve hazai környezetben 31-30-ra győzött a BL-győztes német THW Kiel ellen.

*Az MKB Veszprém remek játékkal 31-30-ra győzött a Veszprém Arénában a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes német THW Kiel ellen. A hazaiak legjobbja a kilenc találatig jutó Nagy László volt.

A Kiel igazi sztárcsapat, az előző idényben veretlenül nyert a BL-ben, és a mostani kiírásban százszázalékos mérleggel állt, akárcsak a magyar bajnok, amelynek erőt adhatott, hogy vasárnap nyert az előző idényben finalista spanyol Atlético Madrid otthonában.

Óriási érdeklődés volt a találkozó iránt, a házigazda klub tájékoztatása szerint 10 ezer belépőre érkezett igény, de csak fele ennyien férnek el az Arénában. Nagy László gólja után a két kapus, Alilovic és Omeyer remekelt, előbbi két büntetőt is megfogott. A Kiel őrült tempót diktált, de amikor Terzic háromszor is betalált, és ezzel 9-6-ra ellépett az MKB, időt kértek a vendégek. 

Több poszton is cseréltek a németek, plusz védekezési stílust is váltottak, és Sprenger találataival sikerült egyenlíteniük. A hat idényen át Veszprémben szereplő Vujin kakaskodott Iváncsik Tamással, aminek a vége hazai emberelőny lett. Látványos elemek is előkerültek a komoly tét ellenére, Nagy egyszer hát mögötti passzal hozta kihagyhatatlan helyzetbe Iváncsik Tamást, egyszer pedig "berepülős", úgynevezett kínai figura végén volt eredményes. Laluska kiállítása alatt, éppen a szünet előtt Sigurdsson révén visszavette a vezetést a címvédő.







A második félidő elején Iváncsik T. révén fordított a Veszprém, de ellépni nem tudott riválisától. Nagy ismét vállára vette a csapatot - akárcsak vasárnap, Madridban -, ám a többiek többször eladták a labdát (vagy az Omeyert váltó Palicka védett), és emberhátrányban ismét fordult a kocka (42. perc: 22-23).

A jó sorozat ellenére időt kértek a vendégek, a hazaiak pedig kapust cseréltek, Fazekas állt be. Gödörbe került a Veszprém, negyedórával a vége előtt 25-23 volt a Kiel javára. Wiencek kiállítása alatt viszont újra eredményesek voltak a hazaiak és ezzel együtt visszajött a remény (49. p: 26-25). 







A hajrá előtt időt kért az MKB, és nehezen ugyan, de tartani tudta sovány előnyét, köszönhetően többek között Fazekas remeklésének. Az utolsó előtti percben, veszprémi ziccerben Carlos Ortega vezetőedző éppen időt kért, így elmaradt a gól, de nem végül is volt rá szükség, mert sikerült kapott gól nélkül kihúzni a lefújásig.

*Mester mérleg:
CARLOS ORTEGA: *

"Mit mondhatnék annál többet, mint hogy legyőztük a BL előző idényének legjobbját, vagyis a világ legerősebb együttesét? Megújult csapatunk csodálatosan küzdött, és akadtak ugyan kiemelkedő egyéni teljesítmények, de a csapatmunkának köszönhettük a két pontot. Az útnak azonban még csak az elején járunk, sok munka vár még ránk."

*ALFRED GÍSLASON: *
"Fantasztikus hangulatban játszottunk, de igyekeztünk kikapcsolni a külső körülményeket. Az utolsó három másodpercben, amikor még lehetett volna esélyünk az egyenlítésre, kapusunk indítása után nem kaptunk meg egy jogos hétméterest – a bírók azt mondták, amíg a kapustól előreszállt a labda, lejárt a három másodperc."

*Férfi BL, 4. forduló, 
B csoport:*

*MKB VESZPRÉM–THW KIEL (NÉMET) 31–30 (14–15), *
Veszprém, 5000 néző. V: Abrahamsen, Kristiensen (norvégok)


*VESZPRÉM:

ALILOVIC – IVÁNCSIK T. 7 (2), NAGY L. 9, Sulic 1, Rodríguez 1, TERZIC 4, Iváncsik G. 1. 

Csere: FAZEKAS (kapus), Gulyás, Császár 1, SCHUCH, Laluska 1, Dzsamali 2, Ugalde 2, Oneto 2.


KIEL: 

OMEYER – SPRENGER 6, Wiencek, Ahlm 2, Ilics 1, JÍCHA 4, SIGURDSSON 8. 

Csere: Palicka (kapus), Toft, Ekberg 1 (1), Zeitz 4, Narcisse 2, Vujin 2

Kiállítások: 8, ill. 12 perc 
Hétméteresek: 2/2, ill. 4/1


Constanta (román)–Celje (szlovén) 22–17 (10–5)

Sävehof (svéd)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 35-30 (17-16)


A csoport állása négy forduló után: 

1. MKB Veszprém 8 pont, 
2. THW Kiel 6, 
3. Sävehof 4,
4. Atlético Madrid 2 (111-116), 
5. Celje 2 (92-107), 
6. Constanta 2 (94-124)*


*Most egy hónap szünet következik a legrangosabb sorozatban, a Veszprém legközelebb november 18-án, Göteborgban lép pályára a svés Sdvehof vendégeként.

A Szeged szintén november 18-án lép pályára, amikor az eddig százszázalékos spanyol Barcelonát fogadja.*
</right>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)

*Pick Szeged-Csurgói KK 26-18
*
*A Pick Szeged együttese a Csurgói KK-t fogadta az NB I nyolcadik fordulójában. Csapatunk magabiztos győzelmet aratott, 26-18-ra nyert.
*





<right>*A Pick Szeged együttese a Csurgói KK-t fogadta az NB I nyolcadik fordulójában. Csapatunk magabiztos győzelmet aratott, 26-18-ra nyert
*</right>*Pick Szeged**-Csurgó** 26-18 **(13-7)*

Férfi kézilabda NB I. Szeged, újszegedi sportcsarnok, 1400 néző. Vezeti: Andorka, Hucker.
*
Pick Szeged: 

Mikler - Prodanovics 6, Czina, Sulc 1, Zubai, Blazevic, Vadkerti A. 1. 

Csere: Tatai (kapus), Larholm 9/3, Ancsin 5, Buday, Kekezovics 1, Balogh 3, Pribanic.

Vezetőedző: Skaliczki László.*
*
Csurgó: 

Wyszomorski - Miss, Kedzo 2, Szöllösi 4, Herbert, Grebenár 3, Széles 2. 

Csere: Pallag (kapus), Vadkerti G. 1, Cifra, Simon 1, Borsos, Oláh 4/1, Országh 1 .

Vezetőedző: Imre Vilmos.*
*
Kiállítások:* *8, ill. 10 perc.*
*
Hétméteresből: 3/3, ill. 2/1.*

Jonas Larholm góljaival indult a mérkőzés, ennek köszönhetően a Pick Szeged vezetett a meccs elején. A szegedi B-közép a bemutatás után kifeszített egy transzparenst, ezzel üzenve a fiúknak.
*
"Lementünk a büfébe, ha Pick-mezhez méltóan akartok játszani, akkor szóljatok!" 
*
A 15. percben tértek vissza a drukkerek, ekkor már 8-4 volt ide. A B-közép ezután hatalmas buzdításban kezdett, a Pick remekül védekezett, Mikler jól védett, a Csurgó 11 percig nem tudott gólt szerezni. Ancsin is szórt a bombákat, így egyre nagyobb lett a különbség. Az első félidő után 13-7 állt az eredményjelzőn.

A második félidőben is hasonló volt a koreográgfia, Tatai jól védett, a védelem kőkemény zárt, Jonas Larholm pedig termelte a gólokat. 
Az első félidőben több ziccert is hibázó Rajko Prodanovics is feljavult, szerb szélsőnk remek gólokat szerzett. Kemény volt a meccs, a két csapat nem "simogatta" egymást, rendesen csattantak a pofonok. A vége magabiztos győzelem, így a 11. meccsünkön a Csurgó ellen, a 10. győzelmünket arattuk az NB I-ben.

Vasárnap 12.20-kor következik a rangadó itthon az MKB Veszprém ellen.
*
Szerda, csütörtök, péntek 15.30-tól 18.30-ig az újszegedi sportcsarnok pénztárában lehet jegyet vásárolni. A belépő 2500 forintba kerül.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 24)

*Itthon selejteznek az U17-es és U19-es nők*

2012. 10. 24. 07.12
​





<right> 

</right>
*Kedden Bécsben kisorsolták a 2013-as női U17-es és U19-es kézilabda Európa-bajnokság selejtezőcsoportjainak beosztását.

*A magyar válogatott az ifjúságiak (U17) között Portugáliával, Litvániával és Macedóniával, míg a juniorok (U19) között Csehországgal, 
Izraellel és Ukrajnával került egy csoportba, mindkét csoport első két-két helyezettje szerepelhet a kontinenstornákon. A selejtezőtornák rendezési joga saját csoportjában mindkét versenysorozat esetén első helyen Magyarországot illeti meg. 
​

*Az U17-es női Európa-bajnokság selejtezőcsoportjainak (*


*2013. március 22-24.) 
*beosztása:

*1. csoport: 
**Svédország, Spanyolország, Bulgária, Oroszország

**2. csoport: 
**Románia, Csehország, Törökország, Azerbajdzsán

**3. csoport: 
**Oroszország, Horvátország, Szlovénia, Svájc

**4. csoport: 
**Dánia, Ausztria, Montenegró, Észtország

**5. csoport: 
**Hollandia, Németország, Izland, Lettország

**6. csoport: 
Magyarország, 
**Portugália, 
Litvánia,
Macedónia

**7. csoport: 
**Norvégia, Szlovákia, Görögország, Bosznia-Hercegovina

**8. csoport: 
**Franciaország, Fehéroroszország, Szerbia, Finnország

*
*Az 1-7. csoportok első két-két helyezettje, valamint a 8. csoport győztese vehet részt az Európa-bajnokságon. 

Az Európa-bajnokság (2013. augusztus 15-25.) biztos résztvevője a rendező Lengyelország.
*


*Az U19-es női Európa-bajnokság selejtezőcsoportjainak**(2013. május 17-19.)
*
*beosztása:*


*1. csoport:*
* 
Magyarország, 
**Csehország, 
Izrael, 
Ukrajna
**
**2. csoport: 
**Franciaország, Portugália, Montenegró, Olaszország

**3. csoport:
**Svédország, Németország, Törökország, Finnország

**4. csoport: 
**Románia, Lengyelország, Szlovénia, Nagy-Britannia

**5. csoport:
**Hollandia, Ausztria, Bulgária, Örményország

**6. csoport: 
**Horvátország, Spanyolország, Litvánia, Svájc

**7. csoport: 
**Szlovákia, Izland, Szerbia, Moldova
*


*Az 1-6. csoportok első két-két helyezettje, valamint a 7. csoport győztese vehet részt az Európa-bajnokságon. 
*

*Az Európa-bajnokság (2013. augusztus 1-11.) biztos résztvevője a rendező Dánia (2012-ben ifjúsági vb-2.), valamint Norvégia és Oroszország, a 2012-es ifjúsági világbajnokság 1. és 3. helyezettje.
*​


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Október 24)

Kézilabda nagyhatalom vagyunk klubszinten mindenképp, fantasztikus amit a lányok a BL-ben tesznek..most picit lopok egy polgárjogi harcostól....Van egy álmom...Győr-FTC BL döntő...az volna csudi jó..evvel nem akarom a fiúk eredményeit kisebbíteni, Ők is fantasztikusan küzdenek...le a kalappal előttük is...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Október 29)

Laluska, Iváncsik és Fazekas Nándor is lemondta a vállogatottságot.

A múlt héten bombaként robbant a hír, hogy Iváncsik Tamás az MKB Veszprém játékosa lemondta a válogatottban a szereplést. Iváncsik Tamás az MKSZ-nek írt levelében azt írja,hogy nem kíván továbbá a magyar vállogatottban szerepelni, ennek fö oka hogy nem érzi azt a támogatást amit korábban kapott.Továbbá hozzá tette, hogy a jövőben a klubfeladataira helyezi majd a hangsúlyt. Mocsai Lajos a Magyar kézilabda vállogatott edzöje szerint Tamás ugyanazt a bizamat kapja mindeddig. Sok cikk viszont arrol számol be, hogy Iváncsik Tamás még mindig nem tudta feldolgozni azt a tényt, hogy nem került be a londoni olimpiai csapatba. 
Nemrégiben a szintén MKB Veszprém játékosa Laluska Balázs is lemondta a vállogatottságot. Laluska is a bizalom hiány miatt döntött így. 
A mai nap a szintén Veszprémi Fazekas Nándor is bejelentette hogy visszavonul a vállogatottól. Fazekas a hírt a mai sajtótájékoztatón közölte:

Nincs különleges szakmai oka a döntésemnek. A családommal, a három fiammal szeretnék több időt tölteni, és mivel én már Rióig nem tervezek, ezért átadom a helyemet a fiataloknak, hogy a következő olimpiáig összecsiszolódhasson egy új kapuspáros” – nyilatkozta a szövetség mai sajtótájékoztatóján Fazekas


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 30)

_Még hogy Iváncsik Tamás visszavonul ,de Fazekas Nándor is lemondta a válogatottságát! Igaz nem szakmai okokból, állitólag azt nyilatkozta, hogy sokkal több időt szeretne a 3 fiával és a családjával tölteni meg már kiöregedett és hagy időt a fiatal kapusoknak a Riói olimpiáig összecsiszólodni.
Azért kicsit furcsa véleményem szerint,hogy most zsinórba 3 klasszis profi játékos lemond a Veszprém csapatából.
Laluska Balázs ugye aki már a hónap elején lemondott a válogatottságáról, most meg Iváncsik és Fazekas.
Mocsai Lajos nyilatkozta, hogy elfogadta a játékosok lemondását , de továbbra is nyitva az ajtó előttük, ha vissza szeretnének térni a válogatottba.
Nem tudom lesz e ebből még valami?
Elgondolkodtató, hogy a minap Vetési István azt mondta, hogy az EB selejtezőn minimum 2 győzelmet vár a csapattól , ugy szerdán Gyöngyösön,mint vasárnap Eperjesen! Na azért ez durva! Ez a baj a kézilabdánál és a többi sportnál is, hogy már előre az elvárásokkal terhelik a csapatokat meg a versenyzőket, de a háttérben meg bőven vannak problémák amik igencsak nehezitik a játékosok felkészülését és egy egy mérkőzésen való teljesitményüket!
Hajrá fiúk!_


----------



## kekcsibe (2012 November 20)

Nándit megértem, de nagyon sajnálom, mert jelenleg Mikleren kívül nincs válogatott szintű kapusunk!!! 
Tomi pedig gondolom megsértődött, hogy nem vitték ki az Olimpiára. Balázs pedig most végre lőhet gólokat is mert Mocsainál éveken keresztül csak védekezett.


----------



## rolinek68 (2012 December 5)

*A szerbiai női kézilabda-Eb első meccsén a tartalékos Horvátországgal mérkőzött a magyar válogatott. A várakozás szerint verhető lett volna a horvát csapat, ám az első félidőhöz hasonlóan a meccs egygólos magyar hátránnyal végződött.
* 
<!-- Goa3 beépítés: Inforadio/Roadblock, 2069854 -->

1
A magyar női kézilabda-válogatott fájó, 28-27-es vereséget szenvedett a legjobbjait nélkülöző horvát csapattól Újvidéken a szerbiai Európa-bajnokság nyitónapján.

A vereséget jelentő gól két másodperccel a vége előtt született drámai módon: Peraica lövését Kiss Éva kivédte, de a felperdülő labdát beütötte a kapuba.

Ha a szörnyű napot kifogó együttes szerdán kikap a németektől, és a spanyolok legyőzik a horvátokat, akkor a Böhn-válogatott két forduló után kiesik.


----------



## rolinek68 (2012 December 6)

Holnap nyerünk a Spanyolok ellen és csoportelsőként lépünk tovabb.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 December 6)

Hűűűű...a lányok szívroham közeli állapotba kergettek már kétszer is, de a vége a lényeg...de a valóság az hogy hiába vagyunk klub szinten jók, a sok légiós miatt a válogatott nem túl erős...kicsit jobban szét kellene néznie a többi klubban tehetségeket keresni..


----------



## Arima3 (2012 December 7)

atomvakond írta:


> Hűűűű...a lányok szívroham közeli állapotba kergettek már kétszer is, de a vége a lényeg...de a valóság az hogy hiába vagyunk klub szinten jók, a sok légiós miatt a válogatott nem túl erős...kicsit jobban szét kellene néznie a többi klubban tehetségeket keresni..



Ez a nem túl erős válogatott ma megverte az olimpiai és világbajnoki bronzérmes spanyol válogatottat, méghozzá fantasztikusan jó játékkal. Ez a válogatott a legutóbbi olimpiára és vb-re nem is jutott ki, a spanyol csapat (most nem néztem pontosabban utána,) de biztos, hogy 80 % fölötti arányban ugyanaz az összeállítású volt mint pl. a vb bronzérmes. Tegnapelőtt ez a nem túl jó válogatott megverte a német csapatot is, amelytől legutóbb a vb selejtezőn kétszer egymás után is kikaptunk. 
Én nem érzem, hogy olyan nagyon sok légiós lenne klubszinten. Ez a válogatott túlnyomórészt a Fradira és a Győr ETO-ra épül. A Fradiban alig van légiós, az alapcsapatban szinte csak Pena, aki most épp ellenünk játszott, és Abramovics a kapus. A Győrben többen vannak, de érdekes módon ez szerintem nemigen játszik fontos szerepet, mert pl. beállós poszton Löke és Radicsevics légiósok, de Szamoránsky Piroska remekül helytállt ezen a poszton. Átlövőben Amorim és Lekics a légiósok, de ebben a válogatottban Tomorinál és Rédei-Sós Vikinél nem kívánhatunk jobbat, mindketten rengeteget hozzáadtak az eddigi sikerekhez. Én Kiss Évát többet játszatnám, igaz, Herr Orsinak ma nagyon jó napja volt, de pl a horvátok ellen csapnivaló volt a teljesítménye, én őszintén csodálkozom is, hogy csak egy góllal kaptunk ki, pláne, hogy a csapat sem volt a csúcson. A horvátok ellen pl. a kapuscsere javította a csapat játékát is, sajnos az a szerencsétlen utolsó gól ami Éva hátáról pattant be, de nem ez miatt ment el a meccs, korábban kellett volna többet dobni, és akkor nem ez a potyagól lett volna a döntő. De a két utóbbi meccsen le a kalappal a lányok előtt. Sok sikert a továbbiakhoz is.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 December 9)

Kedves Arima3..válaszodból arra következtetek, Te azt gondolod én nem szeretem a kézis lányokat, és nem értékelem a sikereiket..pedig éppen dehogy..nagyon imádom Őket, ha nem így lenne nem izgulnék Értük ennyire..ha játszanak, foci helyett Őket nézem..de a játékuk nagyon hullámzó, és sok a hullámvölgy...remélem ma is győznek, és a négybe jutnak a csoportból, és ott már minden lehet..
*Női kézilabda-Európa-bajnokság*




1994: 4.
1996: 10.
1998: 

 Bronz
2000: 

 Arany
2002: 5.
2004: 

 Bronz
2006: 5.
2008: 8.
2010: 10.
 2012:

 Bronz
Jó lenne újra érmet szerezni...

na ez sikerült....


----------



## Arima3 (2012 December 12)

atomvakond írta:


> Kedves Arima3..válaszodból arra következtetek, Te azt gondolod én nem szeretem a kézis lányokat, és nem értékelem a sikereiket..pedig éppen dehogy..nagyon imádom Őket, ha nem így lenne nem izgulnék Értük ennyire..ha játszanak, foci helyett Őket nézem..de a játékuk nagyon hullámzó, és sok a hullámvölgy...*remélem ma is győznek, és a négybe jutnak a csoportból, és ott már minden lehet..*
> *Női kézilabda-Európa-bajnokság*
> 
> 
> ...



....megtörtént.!!!! 
Kedves Atomvakond!
Semmi ilyesmire nem gondoltam, csupán azzal a félmondattal nem értettem egyet, és próbáltam megvilágítani, hogy én hogyan látom. 
Sosem a hozzászólóval vitatkozom, - hiszen nyilván keveset tudunk egymásról, - csak a hozzászólás tartalmát van lehetőségünk vitatni,. ..már persze, ha nem értünk vele egyet. Na jó, nevezzük eszmecserének.


----------



## delsantos (2012 December 16)

Hajrá Pick Szeged!


----------



## Arima3 (2012 December 17)

Még pár gondolat a női kézilabda Eb-hez.
Régóta nem láttam ennyire csapatként, játszani a magyar válogatottat. Hibáik ellenére jó volt nézni, ahogy egymásért küzdöttek, és egyénenként mindenki hozzátette a magáét. Még a válogatottban újoncok, vagy kevesebb tapasztalattal rendelkezők is hozzá tudták tenni a magukét. 
Változatlanul nagyon sok az eladott labda, ebben mindenképpen fejlődni kellene. És hát a kapusok. Sajnos nincs stabil kapusunk a válogatottban, bár Kiss Éva teljesítménye a teljes Eb-t tekintve 35%-os, ezzel hatodik a kapusmezőnyben, és a világ legjobb kapusa Lunde Haraldsen is "csak" 40%-al védett. A legjobb 41%-os volt. Csak hát Éva keveset játszott, Herr Orsi viszont nincs az első 20-ban az Eb-n. Ő viszont a 7-eseket védte jó arányban, azért azt meg kell említeni, hogy 20 büntetőből 6-ot fogott meg. Az Eb All Star csapatába senki sem került be a magyarok közül, A góllövő listán Görbicz Anita a második, 41 góljával, 59%-os teljesítménnyel, arányait tekintve Szamoránsky Piroska volt a legeredményesebb 62%-os teljesítménnyel. A kapuskérdéssel nézve még fantasztikusabb eredmény az Eb bronzérem. Igazán csak gratulálni lehet a lányoknak. Köszönjük!!


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Január 17)

Azért ne menjünk el szó nélkül a férfi kézilabda vb mellett sem. A spanyolországi vb-n csapatunk ma lejátszotta negyedik csoportbeli mérkőzését, ezzel jelenleg a csoport harmadik helyén állunk, két győzelemmel és két vereséggel. Továbbjutásunk az egyenes kieséses szakaszba biztosnak látszik, ehhez azonban le kell győznünk a csoport utolsó meccsén Algériát. A csapat mai mérkőzésén a házigazda spanyol válogatottal játszott, ők az utolsó vb bronzérmesei. 
A csapat és a szakvezetés előzetesen az első nyolcba kerülést tűzte ki célul. Legutóbb a két évvel ezelőtti vb-n a hetedikek voltunk.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Január 25)

Teljesítette a magyar csapat az előzetes célkitűzését, bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé, és végül hivatalosan a nyolcadik helyet szerezte meg. (de erről később)
Borzasztó nehéz, és küzdős meccset játszottunk a dánok ellen a negyeddöntőben, egy elpazarolt első félidő után a második félidőben egy sokkal jobb játékkal, 7 gólos hátrányból nehezen küzdöttük fel magunkat majdnem az egyenlítésig. Az utolsó percekben azonban már nem volt lehetőség javítani, így két góllal kaptunk ki a dánoktól, ami óriási eredmény, főleg, hogy a játékvezetés helyenként észrevehetően "tisztelte" a dán válogatottat. Ha meg kell halni, haljunk meg szépen. Így látták ezt a szurkolók is a csarnokban, míg a dán csapat örömkörtáncát járta, hálás ünnepléssel köszönték meg a csapatnak a küzdést, a jó játékot, a csapat pedig viszont a szurkolást, a több napos kitartást a csapat mellett. Ezek (is) az igazán szép és felemelő pillanatok a sportban. 
Én nem emlékszem ilyen vb-re, ahol legalább az ötödik-nyolcadik helyért ne játszottak volna. Főleg, hogy a 17-24-ik helyért voltak helyosztók. 
Így helyosztó nélkül pedig a nyolcadik hely sem elfogadható, hiszen azt az egész vb-n nyújtott teljesítményből a - csoportmeccsekkel együtt - számítják ki, az pedig nem reális. Ugyanígy a két elődöntő vesztese sem a csoportmeccsekkel együtt osztja el a helyeket egymás között, sőt a 17-24-ik helyért sem. Éppen ezért igazságosabb, de logikusabb is lenne a negyeddöntőben elért helyekből számítani a további sorrendeket. Ennek alapján pedig Oroszország lenne az ötödik, mivel ők egy góllal kaptak ki a negyeddöntőben, és Magyarország a hatodik, mivel két góllal. Németország néggyel, a franciák pedig hét góllal kaptak ki a negyeddöntőben. Hivatalosan mindenhová a nyolcadik hely fog bekerülni, de nálam a hatodik lett a magyar férfi kézilabda válogatott.


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Borzasztó hogy képes egy csapat így játszani az első félidőben, és így föltámadni a másodikban.Büszke vagyok a csapatra hogy így tud küzdeni, de csalódott is vagyok miért kell mindig egy félidőt adni az ellenfélnek


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2013 November 28)

*Női kézilabda-vb - Zácsik néhány edzést kihagy!*
*






Zácsik Szandra, a jövő pénteken rajtoló szerbiai női kézilabda-világbajnokságra készülő magyar válogatott átlövője orvosi kivizsgálás miatt kénytelen néhány edzést kihagyni.
Hajdu János szövetségi kapitány együttese hétfő óta Balmazújvárosban edzőtáborozik, de a ferencvárosi játékos Budapestre utazott.
"Felküldtük Zácsikot Pestre, és ha minden lelete negatív, akkor már csütörtökön várjuk vissza" - mondta az MTI-nek Hajdu, akinek együttese délután a helyi junior fiú csapattal játszik edzőmérkőzést.
A kapitány hozzátette: Görbicz Anita sérülése óta egyre jobban van, s egyelőre részfeladatokat végez.
A válogatott péntek délutánig marad Balmazújvárosban, majd a hétvégi pihenőt követően Szegedre teszi át székhelyét, és szerdán újabb, junior fiúk elleni tesztmeccs vár rá. 
A Hajdu-csapat december 6-án utazik át Újvidékre, és másnap kezd a vb-n. 
Először Csehország, 9-én Tunézia, 10-én Ausztrália, 12-én Románia, 13-án pedig Németország lesz az ellenfél. 
A csoportból a legjobb négy jut a nyolcaddöntőbe.

A magyar válogatott kerete: 

Kapusok: Herr Orsolya (Győri Audi ETO), Kiss Éva (Fehérvár KC), Triffa Ágnes (Ipress Center-Vác)

Jobbszélsők: Bognár-Bódi Bernadett (Győri Audi ETO), Kovacsicz Mónika (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

Jobbátlövők: Soós Viktória (Győri Audi ETO), Tomori Zsuzsanna (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

Irányítók: Görbicz Anita (Győri Audi ETO), Kovacsics Anikó (Győri Audi ETO), Szucsánszki Zita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

Beállók: Cifra Anita (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Szamoránsky Piroska (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

Balátlövők: Bulath Anita (Dunaújváros), Szekeres Klára (Érd), Triscsuk Krisztina (Érd), Zácsik Szandra (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria)

Balszélsők: Vérten Orsolya (FTC-Rail Cargo Hungaria), Vincze Melinda (Dunaújváros)

HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2013 November 30)

Kézilabda minden mennyiségben....

A mai napon a férfi kézilabda bajnokok ligájában az eddig még veretlen MKB MVM Veszprém csapata hazai pályán a Szentpétervárt fogadja. A mérközést elöben 18:15-töl a Digi Sport közvetíti. Aki számára nem érhetö el ez a csatorna, ne csüggedjen a mérközés online nézhetö a http://kezilabda-tv.hu/elo-kozvetites/ vagy a www.ehftv.com oladon (Magyaroszágról sajnos ez a szolgáltatás nem elérhetö). Továbbá a Pick Szeged csapata is pályára lép ma. A Tisza - parti együttes az EHF kupasorozat 3.fordulójában a portugál Benfica csapatát fogadja hazai pályán. A szegedi együttes a tragikusan fiatalon elhunyt Fehér Miklósra emlékezik. A kezdödobást Fehér Miklós édesapja végzi majd.

Vasárnap a Csurgó 19:00 órától hazai pályán fogadja a török Besiktas együttesét. A veszprémi és a szegedi mai meccsröl bövebb információval a meccs után jelentkezem.

Mindenkinek jó szurkolást, hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2013 November 30)

EHF : Kettős gyözelemmel tovább jutott a Pick Szeged

A Pick Szeged magabiztos győzelmet aratott hazai pályán a portugál Benfica csapata ellen az EHF kupa harmadik fordulójában és így bejutott a legjobb 16 közé. A Tisza parti együttes végig vezetve, uralva a meccset, győzött 31-25re. A szegedi együttes legjobbja Balogh Zsolt 10 gólig jutott. Az első félidöben nagyon jó volt a szegediek játéka, szevezett volt a védelem, így a félidő közepén már 6 góllal vezettek a magyarok. Az elsö félidő végén visszaesett kicsit a védekezés így a vendégek feljöttek 4 gólra, így a szünetben 14:10re vezetett a Pick. A második félidő elején a szegediek fejben az öltözőben maradtak. Az első 7 percben mindössze egy gólt dobtak Larhrolm végén. Így a Benfica egyenlíteni tudott. 15:15 ös állásnál Juan Carlos Pastor időt kért. Az időkérés után Balogh 2 gyors góljával újra előnyben volt a Szeged. Mikler majd Tatai is fantasztikus volt a kapuban. Zubai beállóban nagyon keményen játszott , aminek az eredménye a kiharcolt büntetők. Szegedi részről Balogh 10, Lerholm 7 míg Zubai 5 gólig jutott.

*Pick Szeged-Benfica (portugál) 31-25 (14-10)* 
Férfi kézilabda EHF-kupa, 3. forduló, visszavágó. Szeged, újszegedi sportcsarnok, 3000 néző. Vezette: Nikolov, Nacsevszki (macedónok).
*Pick Szeged:* Mikler - Parrondo 2, Zubai 5, Ilyés 1, Blazevic 1, Vadkerti 1, Mindegía 1. *Csere*: Tatai (kapus), Balogh 10, Sulc 1, Gidai, Larholm 9/7, Kekezovics, Czina. *Vezetőedző*: Juan Carlos Pastor.
*Benfica*: Alamo - Areia 2, Pedroso 4, Carneiro 6/1, Costa 3, Csernov, Andrade 9/5. *Csere*: Ferreira (kapus), Carmo, Semedo, Pereira, Rodrigues, Pais 1. *Vezetőedző*: Luis Gomes.
*Hétméteres:* 7/7, ill. 7/6.
*Kiállítás:* 6, ill. 12 perc.
*Továbbjutott:* a Pick Szeged kettős győzelemmel.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2013 December 1)

*Továbbra is veretlen az MKB MVM Veszprém csapata a bajnokok ligájában*

Tegnap hazai pályán fogadta az MKB MVM Veszprém csapata a Szentpétervár csapatát. A bakonyi csapat a 7.fordulót követően továbbra is veretlen és így örzi az első helyét a csoportban. A hazai csapat ezúttal is Nagy László nélkül lépett pályára. Nagy két héttel ezelött Cejlében sérült meg szintén bajnokok ligája összecsapáson. Mindkét csapat harcias stílusban kezdte a mérközést, a magyarok kapujában Fazekas parádésan védett. A 8.perc végén 3mal vezettek a magyarok, a hátul kiválóan záró védelem erdeményeként 6-2re módosult az állás, így következett az orosz időkérés. A szünetre a Veszprém 6gólos előnnyel mehett. A második félidöben kicsit szervezettebb lett a játék mindkét csapatnál. Felváltva potyogtak a gólok, a Veszprém előnye döntően nem nőtt, de elég megnyugtató volt. A pályán tartózkodó veszprémi játékosok élvezték a meccset. A hazai csapat legjobbja Iváncsik Gergő volt . Iváncsiknak igazi örömünnep volt a nap, hisz épp szombaton ünnepelte a szülinapját. Ezen úton is sok boldogságot kívánunk neki. Az ünnepelt 6 gólig jutott a meccsen. Az orosz csapat legjobbja Nasirov 4 gólig jutott.


*FÉRFI KÉZILABDA BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA
A-CSOPORT, 7. FORDULÓ
MKB-MVM VESZPRÉM KC–SZENTPÉTERVÁR (OROSZ) 29–20 (13–7) Szentpétervár, 5000 néző. V: Opava, Válek (csehek)
VESZPRÉM: FAZEKAS – Iváncsik T. 3 (1), Gulyás P. 3, CHEMA RODRÍGUEZ, SULIC 4, Ilics 3 (2), IVÁNCSIK G. 6. Cs: Terzic 1, SCHUCH, DZSAMALI 5, Ugalde 1, Pesics 1, Ruesga 2, Ligetvári. Edző: Carlos Ortega
SZENTPÉTERVÁR: Sicko – Szanaskin, Poljakov 1, Kalaras 4, Piskin 1, NASZIROV 4, Kungurov. Cs: Kisov (kapus), Kovalenko 1, Kiszeljov 3, Blagonagyezsgyin 2 (2), Junyiszevkov, Szemjonov 3, Kuzmin, Novoszelov 1. Edző: Dmitrij Torgovanov*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2013 December 5)

Sorsoltak az EHF kupában...

Az Európai Kézilabda-szövetség (EHF) Bécsben elkészítette a férfi EHF-kupa csoportkörének sorsolását. A magyarok közül a Pick Szeged és a Csurgói KK volt érdekelt. A Pick Szeged csapata a C csoportba került, a tavalyi döntőssel, Nantes-tal, a szlovák Tatran Presovval és a svéd Kristianstaddal. A csurgói csapat nehezebb ellenfeleket kapott az A csoportban, a Hannover, Ademar Leon és Lugi személyében.

EHF Kupa csoportok:

*A group:*
Hannover (német)
Ademar León (spanyol
Lugi (svéd)
*Csurgói KK (magyar)*

*B group:*
Montpellier (francia)
Skjern Haandbold (dán),
HC Zomimak-M (macedón),
Sporting CP (portugál)

*C group:
PICK SZEGED,(magyar)*
Tatran Presov (szlovák),
Nantes (francia),
IFK Kristianstad (svéd)

*D group:*
Füchse Berlin (német),
HCM Constanta (román),
Chambéry (francia),
HC Sporta Hlohovec (szlovák)


----------



## Eva741102 (2014 Augusztus 25)

2014 augusztus 31 -én a Szuperkupával indul a magyar női kézilabda bajnokság. A Győr - Fradi rangadó a Veszprém arénában lesz, vsz. a jó hangulat garantált.
Igaz mindkét csapat játéka döcögött a felkészülési meccseken, az ETO 2 sima vereséget szenvedett (Vardar, Larvik) addig a Fradi szoros meccsen kapott ki a román Nagybányától.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 12)

Nagyon-nagy elmaradás van.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2014 Október 31)

Dujshebaev az új kapitány

Mocsai Lajos távozását követően a férfi kézilabda válogatott élére Talant Dujshebaev-et nevezték ki. A Kielce csapatát is dirigáló tréner elmondta, óriási megtiszteltetésnek érzi, hogy megbízást kapott a magyar nemzeti együttes szövetségi kapitányi feladatainak ellátására, és biztos benne, hogy minden játékos büszke rá, hogy Magyarországot képviselheti.
A kapitány hozzá tette,hogy elsődleges célja a riói olimpiára való kavalifikálás: "Bármilyen nehéz is, meg kell próbálnunk kijutni a riói olimpiára, annak ellenére, hogy a januári világbajnokságon nem vehet részt a csapat. A cél érdekében mindent meg fogok tenni, és ezt várom el a válogatott tagjaitól is. Január végéig a cél a két Eb-selejtező sikeres megvívása, ezen kívül a hangsúly néhány felkészülési mérkőzés lejátszásán és az edzéseken lesz. Köszönöm a Magyar Kézilabda-szövetségnek, hogy partner volt a csapat programjának átalakításában. Ellenfeleinket tiszteljük, de minden mérkőzésünket meg akarjuk nyerni!”

Dujshebaev október 26.án este találkozik először a fiúkkal, majd majd október 27.én megkezdik a közös munkát. A kapitánynak azomban nem lesz sok ideje, hisz a válogatott október 29.-én Miskolcon EB selejtezős mérközést játszik a Portugálok ellen.
Dujshebaev megbizatása 2017. januárjáig tart, reméljük kemény munkájának eredményeként a válogatott eléri kitüzött céljait.
Szurkoljunk együtt, HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 1)

Engem csak az zavar de nagyon,hogy magyar válogatott mérkőzésén időkérésnél az edző spanyolul ad utasítást.Hiába fordítják le magyarra!Különben nincs bajom a jelenlegi szövetségi kapitánnyal.Igaz a korábbival sem volt.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2014 November 3)

Polgárdi 46 írta:


> Engem csak az zavar de nagyon,hogy magyar válogatott mérkőzésén időkérésnél az edző spanyolul ad utasítást.Hiába fordítják le magyarra!Különben nincs bajom a jelenlegi szövetségi kapitánnyal.Igaz a korábbival sem volt.



Dujshebaev-vel nekem sincs semmi bajom, mint ahogy elődjével Mocsai Lajossal sem volt. Lajos nagyszerű edző sokat tett a magyar kézilabdáért, de már itt volt az ideje a váltásnak.
(idöhiány miatt nem írtam ide, igyekszem bepótolni a hiányosságokat. Persze csak amennyiben van rá igény,mert úgy vettem észre nem sokan olvassák ezt a topikot  . )


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 3)

Nyilván való csak azok olvassák akiket jobban érdekel a kézilabda, és fent vannak a Canadai Magyarok Honlapján.


----------



## Kajcsa Gyöngyi (2014 November 19)

Remélem lesz esélye a fiúknak a 2015-ös VB-re kimenni. Bízom benne, hogy a két csapat végérvényesen lemondja a részvételt és ott leszünk!!!!!!

Hajrá fiúk!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2014 November 19)

Kajcsa Gyöngyi írta:


> Remélem lesz esélye a fiúknak a 2015-ös VB-re kimenni. Bízom benne, hogy a két csapat végérvényesen lemondja a részvételt és ott leszünk!!!!!!
> 
> Hajrá fiúk!!!


Sajnos az nem elég, ha mindkét csapat lemondja a részvételt, de kétségkívül egy esély. Az, hogy a két csapat helyett mely csapatok indulhatnak, november 21-én, (holnap után) dönt az IHF. Számomra az az érdekes, hogy a szóba jöhető verziók közül egyikben sem szerepel Németország, mégis, már meg is kapta a szabadkártyát. Tehát nem a két csapat helyett indulót, hanem szabadkártyát. 
Tehát, ha a két visszalépett ország helyett
- szintén ázsiai csapatot választanak, akkor a legutóbbi Ázsia bajnokság két legjobb csapata, akik egyébként nem jutottak ki a vb-re, Dél-Korea, és Szaúd Arábia
- ha a legutóbbi Európa-bajnokság két legjobb csapatát választják, akik egyébként nem jutottak ki, az Izland és Magyarország
- ha a legutóbbi vb két legjobb csapata mehet, (akik egyébként nem jutottak ki) az Magyarország és Szerbia.
- ha az IHF világranglistáján két legjobb csapatot nézzük, - akik nem jutottak ki, - az Szerbia és Magyarország.
Látjuk tehát, hogy Magyarország többszörösen is szóba jöhet(ne), míg Németország egyik verzióban sem szerepel, így gyorsan adtak nekik szabadkártyát. Hát holnapután meglátjuk. 
Egyébként az Egyesült Arab Emírségek visszalépése is végleges.


----------



## Kajcsa Gyöngyi (2014 November 19)

Igen tudom, hogy többszörösen is szóba jöhetnek a fiúk, de tegnap hallottam, hogy a két "visszalépett csapat (ország) most stornózná a visszalépési kérelmüket. Bízom benne, hogy nem engedik meg a szövetségnél, hogy oda-vissza ugráljanak az országok. Várom, hogy mi lesz a döntés. Arról még nem olvastam, hogy Németország szabadkártyát kapott... no comment. Bár én megpróbálom mindig úgy nézni, hogy sportolók, és mindenki megdolgozik a győzelemért. Nálam a sportszerűség az első. Bár sokszor ezt a sportolók elfelejtik.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 November 19)

Kajcsa Gyöngyi írta:


> Igen tudom, hogy többszörösen is szóba jöhetnek a fiúk, de tegnap hallottam, hogy a két "visszalépett csapat (ország) most stornózná a visszalépési kérelmüket. Bízom benne, hogy nem engedik meg a szövetségnél, hogy oda-vissza ugráljanak az országok. Várom, hogy mi lesz a döntés. Arról még nem olvastam, hogy Németország szabadkártyát kapott... no comment. Bár én megpróbálom mindig úgy nézni, hogy sportolók, és mindenki megdolgozik a győzelemért. Nálam a sportszerűség az első. Bár sokszor ezt a sportolók elfelejtik.


Igen, sajnos ez igaz, mindkét nemzeti válogatott meggondolta magát, és mégis részt venne a vb-n, de erről is a holnaputáni IHF gyűlésen döntenek. Visszatérve még Németország szereplésére, amiről egyébként már júliusban döntöttek, a szabadkártyás hely úgy "keletkezett", hogy a nemzetközi szövetség egyszerűen kirakta Ausztráliát a a 24-es mezőnyből, amire már kiharcolta a részvételi jogot. Egyszerűen azzal az indokkal, hogy az óceániai térségnek nincs az IHF által elismert szövetsége. Mindezt úgy, hogy Ausztrália, még ha nem is szerepelt a vb-ken túl fényesen, de már 7-szer volt vb résztevő. Akkor nem volt érdekes a kontinentális szövetség. 
A sportolók természetesen megdolgoznak a győzelemért,  de mindezekhez az ügyekhez maguknak a sportolóknak semmi közük nincsen.


----------



## Kajcsa Gyöngyi (2014 November 20)

Arima3 írta:


> Igen, sajnos ez igaz, mindkét nemzeti válogatott meggondolta magát, és mégis részt venne a vb-n, de erről is a holnaputáni IHF gyűlésen döntenek. Visszatérve még Németország szereplésére, amiről egyébként már júliusban döntöttek, a szabadkártyás hely úgy "keletkezett", hogy a nemzetközi szövetség egyszerűen kirakta Ausztráliát a a 24-es mezőnyből, amire már kiharcolta a részvételi jogot. Egyszerűen azzal az indokkal, hogy az óceániai térségnek nincs az IHF által elismert szövetsége. Mindezt úgy, hogy Ausztrália, még ha nem is szerepelt a vb-ken túl fényesen, de már 7-szer volt vb résztevő. Akkor nem volt érdekes a kontinentális szövetség.
> A sportolók természetesen megdolgoznak a győzelemért,  de mindezekhez az ügyekhez maguknak a sportolóknak semmi közük nincsen.


Erről így nem olvastam. Nagyon sajnálom az ausztrálokat, de ... Valahol meg elfogadom a döntést, egy vb-n legyenek erősebb csapatok, hogy minden meccs izgalmas legyen. Tudom most ez igazságtalanul hangzik. Egyik szemem sír, a másik meg nevet... A VB-n ott a helyük, mert ők is kiharcolták, de nem erős csapat. Ennek ellenére minden elismerésem nekik, mert (ha jól tudom) nem főállásban kéziznek. Ez olyan felemás érzéseket kelt bennem. Mert a németek meg nem jutottak ki, ahogy mi sem, de nekünk erősebb a selejtezőnk. Összetett, igazságtalan.... Ezért szokták mondani, hogy egy EB erősebb mint a VB.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 22)

Sajnos nem jutottunk ki a visszalépések miatt sem.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 November 23)

Hát igen, végül egy európait és egy ázsiait választottak. Erre nem lehet azt mondani, hogy igazságtalan lenne. Végül is Izland volt az első számú tartalék. Örülök, hogy Ők legalább mehetnek.


----------



## Kajcsa Gyöngyi (2014 November 26)

Arima3 írta:


> Hát igen, végül egy európait és egy ázsiait választottak. Erre nem lehet azt mondani, hogy igazságtalan lenne. Végül is Izland volt az első számú tartalék. Örülök, hogy Ők legalább mehetnek.


Hát... én annyira nem tartom jogosnak. Bár nem sajnálom Izlandtól a kijutás lehetőségét. Csak nem következetesek, mert nem a VB szereplés alapján döntöttek. Szóval a véleményem úgyse számít. Kicsit csalódott vagyok. Nekünk a pályán van csak esélyünk lehetőségünk (amit ki kell használnunk minden esetben), szerencsefaktorunk nincs.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 November 26)

Nem azt mondtam, hogy jogos, hanem azt, hogy nem lehet azt mondani, hogy igazságtalan lenne. Továbbra is azt mondom, hogy nem az. Szerinted miért kellett volna a vb szereplés alapján dönteni?


----------



## Kajcsa Gyöngyi (2014 November 27)

Arima3 írta:


> Nem azt mondtam, hogy jogos, hanem azt, hogy nem lehet azt mondani, hogy igazságtalan lenne. Továbbra is azt mondom, hogy nem az. Szerinted miért kellett volna a vb szereplés alapján dönteni?


Mivel a VB-ről van szó, logikus, hogy a VB szerepléseket veszik figyelembe. Az M1-en volt hétvégén a forma1 előtt egy beszélgetés Ágai Kiss -vel és ő mondta, hogy nem voltak következetesek a szövetségnél, mert az előzőnél (németek) a VB-t vették alapul, míg most az Izland javára az EB szereplés alapján döntöttek. Ezért is akadt ki mindenki, mert ellentétes mérce alapján született a döntés. Bár fizikailag már biztos nem lehetünk ott, azért nem hagyja magát a magyar szövetség, és minden fórumon jelezni fogja a nemtetszését.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 November 27)

Mivel az egész 2015-ös vb-re a 2014-es Európa-bajnokságon (valamint a többi kontinensbajnokságokon) lehetett a részvételi jogot kiharcolni, nem látom logikusnak, az előző vb eredményeit figyelembe venni. Alapból az Eb első 4 helyezettje jutott ki, míg a többiek selejtezőt játszottak az Eb-n (5-13. hely)és az Eb-re selejtezők helyezései alapján. Ráadásul egy szót sem szólhatnánk, ha a 2 visszalépő ázsiai helyére 2 ázsiait választottak volna. Németország vb- kijutásának semmi köze nincs az előző vb .szerepléséhez, ott kizárólag a pénz játszott szerepet. Az, hogy rá lehet fogni a vb-re, csak egy jó magyarázat. (Bármit is mond Ágai-Kiss)Annál is inkább, mert nem volt üres hely, ahová bármilyen szempont szerint kellett volna résztvevőt választani, hiszen úgy rakták ki Ausztráliát, hogy legyen a németeknek hely. Az, hogy Izland javára döntöttek, teljesen elfogadható, mivel a selejtezők befejezésekor az EHF hivatalos közleményében
kiadta, hogy a vb-re a két tartalék 1. Izland, 2 számú Magyarország.
A németek szabadkártyája ügyében nekem viszont egyik szemem sem tud nevetni, mert az abszolút tisztességtelen. 
Érdemes ezt is elolvasni:


> A német közszolgálati televízió (ARD) Sportschau című műsorában elhangzottak szerint a Nemzetközi Kézilabda-szövetség (IHF) előre szabadkártyát ígért Németországnak a férfi kézilabda-világbajnokságra – amit a németek végül meg is kaptak, miután Ausztráliát nemes egyszerűséggel kihúzta a mezőnyből az IHF. A németeket vb-pótselejtezőn legyőző lengyelek állítják: tisztában voltak vele, hogy az IHF előre fixálta a német válogatott kijutását.
> „Rettenetesen kínos volt, hogy azt kellett továbbadnom a csapatomnak a sorsdöntő meccsek előtt: mindenképpen nyernünk kell, miközben a németekre ez nem igaz. A németek nyerhetnek, nekünk viszont nyernünk _kell_ – már ekkor hallottuk ugyanis, hogy a német csapat mindenképpen szabadkártyát kap, és utazik Katarba. Lengyelország nem kapott volna ilyen kedvezményt” – nyilatkozta Michael Biegler, a lengyelek német szövetségi kapitánya a Sportschaunak.





> A Sportschau azt állítja, hogy az IHF legnagyobb piacát óvva döntött úgy, hogy gyakorlatilag megbundázza a német vb-kvalifikációt, és a pályán elért eredményektől függetlenül kijuttatja a csapatot Katarba. Haszan Musztafa, az IHF elnöke nem is tagadta, milyen fontos a nemzetközi szövetségnek a német tagszövetség.
> 
> „Körülbelül egymillió aktív kézilabdázó van Németországban. Egy világbajnok csapatról van szó, a kézilabda rendszeresen szerepel a televízióban, Németország az IHF legfontosabb tagja” – mondta Musztafa.
> 
> ...


----------



## László Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Remélem a 2017-es vb -n sikeresek leszünk.


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Május 13)

*B**ajnokok ligaja gyoztes a Gyor noi kezicsapata

*
Utolso masodpercben 27:26-nal Kiss Eva ziccer fogott, igy nem hetesek dontottek


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Május 13)

eddy56 írta:


> Mondjuk ez offtopic, de szerintem fontosabb mint az a rengeteg szemelyeskedes ami ment:
> 
> 
> *B**ajnokok ligaja gyoztes a Gyor noi kezicsapata
> ...


No, ez nagyon szép teljesítmény! Gratulálok!!


----------

